#ubuntu-br 2011-07-04
<Giverny> rootkit-sh cara não tem sentido de usar um so sem gerenciador de pacotes
<Giverny> perda de tempo
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<barna> boas!
<diegosarzi> Opa, estou tentando instalar um arquivo, primeiro eu precisei fazer um sudo make no aqruivo install mais esta aparecendo uma mensagem de erro pra mim falando: Sem regra para o processar o alvo "install". Pare.
<diegosarzi> Alguem poderia me ajudar???
<Geowany> fala diegosarzi
<Geowany> diegosarzi: que arquivo seria esse?
<diegosarzi> fala Geowany
<diegosarzi> eu fiz o download de um arquivo de composicao musical
<diegosarzi> e estou tentando instalar ele
<Geowany> diegosarzi: composição musical?
<Geowany> qual seria o software?
<diegosarzi> vou lhe passar o nome
<Geowany> um dos melhores é o rosegarden
<diegosarzi> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Linux-MultiMedia-Studio-3149.shtml
<Geowany> diegosarzi: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<diegosarzi> estou procurando um aplicativo para compor musicas...
<diegosarzi> vou baixar esse
<diegosarzi> rosegarden
<Geowany> diegosarzi: o rosegarden já tem até nos repositorios
<diegosarzi> estou fazendo o download
<diegosarzi> obrigado Geowany
<Geowany> diegosarzi: de nada
<diegosarzi> Geowany, preciso estudar terminal, instalacao de arquivos manualmente.. voce teria alguma dica ? para iniciantes ? eu cheguei estudar alguns comandos etc.. mais acho que só aprende fazendo mesmo rs...
<Geowany> diegosarzi: já começou certo, pedindo dicas e não que os outros te ensinem
<Geowany> diegosarzi: uma leitura fundamental, é o guia foca
<Geowany> diegosarzi: outra auxiliar em português, é o site hardware.com.br, tem muita coisa lá!
<Geowany> diegosarzi: eu utilizo o www.vivaolinux.com.br só pra tirar algumas dúvidas (ou criar mais dúvidas) com coisas rapidas, já que lá só tem muito é exemplo de como fazem as coisas, e não uma explicação didática (salvo alguns artigos)
<diegosarzi> Geowany, ótimo amigo, muito obrigado mesmo pelas respostas... espero poder ajudar alguem assim algum dia como voce me auxiliou.. muito obrigado tenha uma otima noite.
<Geowany> diegosarzi: de nada, qualquer coisa entra em contato
<joao> nick <jaum>
<joao> NICK <jaum>
<joao> como mudo nick aqui?
<xGrind> joao /nick seunick
<joao> obrg
<jaum> obrigado
<xGrind> jaum; \o
<jaum> qual melhor messenger pro ubuntu?
<xGrind> eu prefiro pidgin
<jaum> eu uso o empathy aki
<jaum> mas queria testar outros
<jaum> e office
<MrBoss> broffice
<jaum> eu to com o libreoficce ou seja broffice
<jaum> bom
<xGrind> eu prefiro broffice do q o office da microsoft
<xGrind> cada vez mais complicado
<jaum> qual ubuntu vc usa xGrind
<diegosarzi> estou online no msn padrao do ubuntu mais esta aparecendo offline para todos os contatos.. porque sera?
<xGrind> jaum uso xubuntu
<jaum> hum
<jaum> eu to com o ubuntu 11.04 natty
<xGrind> jaum mas é o 11.04
<jaum> sei
<jaum> mas a interface grafica diferente e tal
<xGrind> diegosarzi; empathy sem da erro aki
<xGrind> demora pra mostrar a lista de contatos
<h3r5s> gente, amanha vou numa lan house, e queria baixar varios programas .deb para ubuntu... que site eu acho/;]
<h3r5s> ?
<gabezao> http://www.microsoft.com.br/
<diegosarzi> Geowany, opa, estranho instalei o rosegarden mais nao sei pq nao esta saindo nenhum audio do programa.. o driver de audio esta ok no linux, mais no programa.. nao esta funcinando, teria alguma configuração que eu tenho que realizar?
<peregrinator_six> h3r5s, http://blog.gabrielmazetto.eti.br/2008/03/31/repositorio-getdeb/
<xGrind> gabezao; toma Tio Bill
<xGrind> kkk
<gabezao> OHEAHOHOEHOAE
<gabezao> fodaaaa
<ElDeablo> coitado do tio bill
<xGrind> tava na hr ja
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, :)
<Maninho> http://www.microsoft.com.br/
<Maninho> :D
<Pskol> denovo
<peregrinator_six> http://www.microsoft.com/pt/br/ :S
<peregrinator_six> phising era aquilo lá segund o contato que falou aqui no IM... ¬¬
<gabezao> phising é uma coisa
<gabezao> envenamento de dns é outra..
<Pskol> ate q horas sera q eles vao ajeitar o site
<Pskol> kkkk
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, é um dominio externo
<gabezao> é um dominio externo, que é tercerizado por um cloud
<gabezao> q redireciona pra esse outro. .com
<Pskol> o importante eh q ta off
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; da pra usar o msn pelo site da hotmail faz tempo
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<peregrinator_six> quem não sabe...!?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<xGrind> vc veio fala isso pra mim. todo mundo sabe disso kk
<peregrinator_six> tava usando agora po
<peregrinator_six> você quem perguntou...
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<Pskol> funciona webcam por la?
<peregrinator_six> ai só respondi!
<peregrinator_six> duvido!
<xGrind> perguntei nada ;x
<xGrind> kk
<peregrinator_six> muito mau os emoticons e texto emsmo...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, não que se assumir só lamento..
<peregrinator_six> *mesmo..
<PSKOL_>  /nick Pskol
<PSKOL_> @@
<tkruise> hackearam microsoft brasil
<tkruise> hahahahahaha
<tkruise> o site
<gabezao> sério?
<gabezao> nossa...
<Pskol> denovo
<ElDeablo> mintira?
<tkruise> 5ª vez hj
<tkruise> wra
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com.br/
<codeman_> ei Giverny tudo bem
<Giverny> firmeza
<codeman_> lembra aquele problema como registro aqui na freenode
<codeman_> continua
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> poutz
<Giverny> =\
<Giverny> é o teu nick não?
<Giverny> que já tá registrado?
<codeman_> o email de confirmacao de registro naum tah chegando pra mim
<codeman_> cara queria poder ficar de boa por aq
<codeman_> tah osso desse jeito
<Giverny> codeman_ tenta outro nick
<Giverny> Pskol http://www.microsoft.com.br/
<Giverny> m$ hackiada
<Giverny> ehehe
<diegosarzi> Complicado fazer funcionar o rosegarden não?? para sair o audio é uma dureza kk
<codeman_> ok
<Pskol> denovo
<Pskol> poise, tomara q fique uma semana fora
<Giverny> aheuehuaeh
<Giverny> Brasil é foda
<Giverny> pirateia o so da m$
<codeman_> num foi
<Giverny> e olha o que fazem com o site
<Giverny> daqui a pouco eles vazam daqui
<Pskol> huehwuheuhwe
<lixoman> tah dificil
<lixoman> hauahuahuaha
<lixoman> quanto agente registra naum retorna na mesma hora o email
<lixoman> soh eu q num consigo
<Giverny> lixoman vê se tá na lixeira
<Giverny> eletrônica do teu e-mail
<Giverny> ;x
<tkruise> que merda pq nao é tipo brasnet, registra ele te da a senha e pronto só enviava email 1 dia depois pra vc participar de tonteiras no site
<Pskol> os hackers devem estar desviando o seu email
<Pskol> huwhwuh
<_lixoman_> saldoza brasnet
<_lixoman_> hjauhauahaua
<_lixoman_> Giverny,  num tah naum
<Pskol> acho q a passeata de sabado do LulzSec deve ter rendido mais algumas invasoes heheheh
<tkruise> só uns defacings até agora e nada da record ir pro saco
<tkruise> kevinmitnick
<tkruise>   
<tkruise> ok ok ok I got the message microsoft.com.br was compromised. Am I surprised? no! 18 minutes ago via web
<tkruise> bah
<T3kil4M4n> meu num vai
<T3kil4M4n> ja num sei mais oq fazer
<T3kil4M4n> ei galera
<tkruise> usa outro mail
<tkruise> ta no hotmail?
<T3kil4M4n> eu tava tentando hotmail
<T3kil4M4n> mas percebi
<T3kil4M4n> q num funfa
<T3kil4M4n> ai tentei outro
<T3kil4M4n> mas num foi tmb
<tkruise> gmail meu foi de 1ª
<T3kil4M4n> ah vou criar uma conta gmail
<tkruise> mas isso na quake aqui ta hot
<tkruise> haha
<Maninho> T3kil4M4n, veja em sua caixa de spam
<Maninho> conferindo o comando /nickserv register sua-senha seu@e-mail.com
<Pskol> aaaaaaaaaahhh ms brasil voltou o site
<Maninho> pq será né?
<T3kil4M4n> criei uma nova
<T3kil4M4n> vamos tentar agora
<T3kil4M4n> um email novo pra ver
<T3kil4M4n> rsrsrs
<Pskol> mas ta lento pra ***** o site deles
<_codeman> consegui
<_codeman> agora to registrado
<_codeman> hauhauahua
<_codeman> Giverny, consegui
<_codeman> hauahuahaua
<_codeman> alguem aqui sabe onde tem palestras sobre linux em video
<Giverny> greetz
<Giverny> _codeman no youtube
<_codeman> hauahuahuaha
<_codeman> eh neh
<_codeman> nem pensei rsrsrrs
<_codeman> desculpa pela minha ignorancia
<_codeman> encontrei alguns manuais da antiga conectiva
<_codeman> se possive reaproveitar alguma coisa
<_codeman> rsrsrsrs
<_codeman> Giverny, vc usa vmware ?
<Giverny> _codeman virtualbox
<Giverny> e vmware
<_codeman> hehehe
<_codeman> eu uso virtualbox
<_codeman> porem me falaram q vmware era melhor mais num testei naum
<_codeman> cara sou um noob no linux ainda
<_codeman> conhecia a bastante tempo soh  agora exterminei o windows da minha maquina e passei a usar somente linux
<Giverny> _codeman parabéns
<Giverny> _codeman www.guiafoca.org
<Giverny> www.vivaolinux.com.br
<_codeman> bom agora to vendo sobre shell , mysql , ruby , python e outros
<_codeman> ja conheço os dois
<_codeman> rsrsrss
<_codeman> eu ja sou membro do vivaolinux
<_codeman> e ja to seguindo o guiafoca
<_codeman> e aprendi muito com o guia heheheehe
<_codeman> encontrei alguns manuais do antigo conectiva
<_codeman> e to lendo
<_codeman> apesar de ser bem antigo
<_codeman> ainda tem muita coisas util
<_codeman> quando se fala de terminal
<Giverny> pega do guia foca
<Giverny> que tá bem melhor
<_codeman> sim
<_codeman> eu ja to estudando ele
<_codeman> quero aprender sobre shell
<_codeman> vc recomenda alguma coisa
<Giverny> basta o guia foca
<Giverny> e depois partir pro bash e shell script
<Giverny> que ai recomendo aurélio
<_codeman> entaum eu ja to usando o guia a bastante tempo
<_codeman> acho q tenho uma noção de linux rssrrss
<_codeman> ja sei navegar e copiar apagar e alguns comandos basicos
<_codeman> hehehe
<_codeman> ja sei usar o vi rsrsrsrsrs
<_codeman> e agora falta aprender mais sobre shell
<_codeman> rsrssrs
<_codeman> obs: ja sei usar o apt-get rssrsrsrs
<Giverny> greetz
<_codeman> hauahuahauha
<_codeman> Giverny, quero um dia poder pegar uma distribuição o mais pura possivel e poder fazer algo
<_codeman> sabe tipo um mago ...kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk fazer a magica acontecer
<_codeman> rsrsrsrs
<rafael> ai galera bom dia
<rafael> alguem conhece alguma ferramenta boa para efetuar o download de um site pois o httrack nao funciona
<rafz> atualizei meu ubuntu para 11.4 ontem. ele vem com 4 areas de trabalho. preciso de 6, como faço
<newclimb> bom dia
<darouca> rafz Ta na mao... http://goo.gl/sZPN0
<newclimb> estou com um problema instalei o crossover no ubuntu para teste ele expirou e agora nao consigo mais desinstalar o programa que tinha instalado como faço alguem sabe
<newclimb> ping?
<newclimb> ola
<rmsraph> Bom Dia
<shellclear> alguem sabe como fazer o bluetooth  id  148f:1000 funcionar
<tkruise> qual é o 'msconfig-initialize' do ubuntu?
<Kazenin> ??
<rmsraph> Sistema>Preferências>Aplicativos de Sessão ... o que eu entendi é isso... =D
<Kazenin> ou gnome-session-properties
<Kazenin> se for isso que o rmsraph teclou =D
<rmsraph> =D... eu não sabia o comando... Obrigado
<gabezao> ou rcconf
<gabezao> apt-get install rcconf
<gabezao> mas esse é pro sistema inteiro
<gabezao> nao só o XIS.
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> eae mano
<Kazenin> gabezao, fala meu garoto
<Kazenin> gabezao, aqui tá sussa e aí ?
<tkruise> :]]
<rmsraph> tkruise era isso que vc queria?
<tkruise> iisso
<tkruise> vlw
<rmsraph> =D
<alanlocalhost> rmsraph: tkruise Kazenin opa
<alanlocalhost> poderiam me ajudar?
<Kazenin> se for dinheiro eu não tenho
<alanlocalhost> localhost.localdomain
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: e config do ubuntu 10.10 mesmo
<Kazenin> isso é defaul
<Kazenin> isso é default
<alanlocalhost> sim
<alanlocalhost> so q nao to conseguindo mudar o host da maquina
<Kazenin> # nano /etc/hostname
<alanlocalhost> tentei isso e não muda
<Kazenin> tem que reiniciar
<tkruise> (y)
<alanlocalhost> ja fiz isso
<alanlocalhost> alancarlos@localhost:~$ 5~5~^C
<alanlocalhost> ele fica assim
<alanlocalhost> qdo reinicia
<alanlocalhost> do mesmo geito
<Kazenin> alanlocalhost, http://pastebin.com/c5sK2wnf
<Kazenin> se for mudar alguma coisa aí, é o 127.0.1.1 entendeu ?
<Kazenin> o 127.0.0.1 é o loopback
<alanlocalhost> sim entendi
<alanlocalhost> mas o que no caso voce quer
<alanlocalhost> que eu cole e salve esse script la ?
<tkruise> loopback é o 127.0.1.1
<Kazenin> eu não
<Kazenin> só pra vc ver
<alanlocalhost> sim entedi
<alanlocalhost> ja usei ate gksudo vim /etc/hostname
<mcvj> Bom dia a todos !!!
<alanlocalhost> e fiz alterações la
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin:
<alanlocalhost> ate o chromium
<alanlocalhost> travou e nao iniciou
<alanlocalhost> tive que remover uma pasta temporaria
<alanlocalhost> SingletonLock
<alanlocalhost> e consta na home tambem
<alanlocalhost> seira isso no caso Kazenin ?
<rmsraph> quando vc reinicia o pc o arquivo volta com o localhost.localdomain?
<alanlocalhost> rmsraph: sim
<alanlocalhost> nunca vi iss
<shellclear> alguem sabe como fazer o bluetooth  id  148f:1000 funcionar
<Kazenin> alanlocalhost, sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit -
<Kazenin> shellclear, plugou na máquina e o sistema não detectou ?
<shellclear> Kazenin,  seguinte,  o bluetooth e integrado ao notebook
<Kazenin> sim
<shellclear> deu um lsusb e o id  dele e 148f:1000
<Kazenin> shellclear, sistema > preferencias > bluetooth
<shellclear> ja fui no software, mando buscar e ele simplesmente nao encontra nda.
<shellclear> nenhum dispositivo e encontrado pelo bluetooth
<rmsraph> alanlocalhost tenta alterar as permissões do arquivo para somente leitura depois que vc alterar o nome... =D
<rmsraph> eu ainda vou dar uma pesquisada aki
<AKINATON> MEu pela primeira x li por completo a Lei Azeredo.... tamos e ferrados...=(
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin:
<rmsraph> alanlocalhost você alterou o nome no arquivos /etc/hosts?
<alanlocalhost> http://pastebin.com/q7bKCUdK
<alanlocalhost> saca ae por favor
<alanlocalhost> rmsraph: sim cara
<Kazenin> deixa eu ver
<alanlocalhost> ve ae no pastebim
<alanlocalhost> qdo dou uname
<alanlocalhost> ele fica no loopback
<alanlocalhost> qdo chapo o shell
<alanlocalhost> ele retorna o hostname original
<Kazenin> alanlocalhost, cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit -
<alanlocalhost> viu la
<alanlocalhost> cat /etc/host
<alanlocalhost> nao funfa
<Kazenin> /etc/hosts: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<alanlocalhost> s
<Kazenin> cê apagou o arquivo brow
<Kazenin> tsc tsc tsc
<Kazenin> touch /etc/hosts
<Kazenin> qual o nome que vc deseja que seja o host ?
<Kazenin> shellclear, que notebook é este ?
<AKINATON> Cara pela lei Azeredo, se nos fizermos download de um site via "wget" pode ser considerado crime ...aff... os caras são um bando de toperas velhas e burras mesmo
<Kazenin> AKINATON, relaxa mano isso dá em nada não
<Kazenin> enquanto Dilminha estiver preocupada com viadagem (3 anos e pouco disso ainda)
<tkruise> eu achando que run app era alt+f2
<tkruise> la foi o esperto
<ptk> bom dia!!
<rmsraph> Bom dia ptk
<ptk> opa!
<AKINATON> Kazenin, assim espero, mais não estou tão tranguilo como vc em relação a isto
<ptk> estou com um problema: tenho um server eth1 configurando com ip fixo e a placa eth0 ip 192.168.0.x 255.255.255.y
<ptk> no server consigo pingar a rede interna e externa
<ptk> porem nos hosts consigo pingar a rede interna,entretanto a externa não
<rmsraph> ptk pode ser algum problema de rota... eu não mexo muito com server... =D mas se alguém aí puder ajudar...
<Kazenin> ptk, essas máquinas navegam  na internet ?
<ptk> sim...colocando o proxy
<Kazenin> ah tem um squid na redew
<ptk> mais,no thunderbird não consigo receber e-mails
<Kazenin> tem que configurar o proxy no thunderbird tb
<ptk> sim squid rodando
<rmsraph> alanlocalhost vc conseguiu arrumar o nome?
<Kazenin> os caras não respondem fazer o que
<rmsraph> então... num falam nada... =D
<alanlocalhost> rmsraph: so um momento brow
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: estou olhando aki so um momento por favor
<Kazenin> Yes sir. !
<s0n1c-> alguem ai conheçe algum serviço de whois privado que seja confiavel e que realmente funcione?
<s0n1c-> possuo o dominio no uolhost e eles disseram que ocultas os info do whois não é possivel, to vendo que terei que cancelar o dominio e comprar algum em outro lugar...
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, não conheço brother
<Kazenin> desculpa
<s0n1c-> hm de boas...
<Kazenin> nunca hospedei na UOL
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: vc hospedou onde ?
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, sempre hospedo no king
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: ql a finalidade desse comando touch /etc/hosts ?
<s0n1c-> é bom lá?
<Kazenin> alanlocalhost, criar o aquivo /etc/hosts
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, é o datacenter mais veloz e estável que conheço aqui no Brasil
<s0n1c-> me passa o link por favor Kazenin
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: e eles tem algum serviço de whois privado incluido nos planos?
<s0n1c-> seria bom em...
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, www.kinghost.com.br
<Kazenin> nunca pesquisei sobre isso
<Kazenin> dê uma olhada
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: ok vou ver, obrigado!
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: tem algum site?
<s0n1c-> me passa ai se tiver... para eu ver...
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, http://softwarelivre-ac.org
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: vou ver...
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: CARACA... , vc é a prova viva de que oOO.... ACRE EXISTE!
<s0n1c-> uahsuahsua
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, nem imaginava que tava teclando com um cara do Acre né
<s0n1c-> LOL
<s0n1c-> maluco... nem imaginava uma coisa dessa
<s0n1c-> uahsuahsas
<rmsraph> =D... aiuhsiuahsihas
<Kazenin> =)
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: qual plano você adiquiriu no king...
<s0n1c-> ?
<Kazenin> tenho todos os planos
<Kazenin> tenho outros sites tb
<Kazenin> só não tenho streaming
<Kazenin> e java
<s0n1c-> hmm
<s0n1c-> quais os outros sites?
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, http://cades-acre.org
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: você faz bastante "propagando" de seu estado né, acho que vou fazer isto tb em... uasuhsas
<s0n1c-> propaganda*
<Kazenin> haoshoashoaousahosa
<Kazenin> fazer o q né? meus clientes estão aqui
<rmsraph> s0n1c-: de que estado é?
<s0n1c-> rmsraph: de Mato Grosso
<s0n1c-> aushuahas
<rmsraph> =D
<s0n1c-> e vc?
<rmsraph> eu sou de Mato Grosso do SUl
<rmsraph> =D
<s0n1c-> ow, quase em...
<rmsraph> pertinho...
<s0n1c-> é :D
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: usa que distro?
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, Debian
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: tive que me ausentar, e no caso la o host qro voltar para @desvmxt06
<Kazenin> e vc s0n1c-
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: Slackware
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: kd o slack aki ? http://softwarelivre-ac.org/templates/antesate2/images/slide1.jpg
<s0n1c-> uhaushshasu
<Kazenin> hahahaha
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: rodei o touch
<alanlocalhost> som sudo
<alanlocalhost> com*
<alanlocalhost> funfou
<alanlocalhost> e no caso como proceder daqui pra frente?
<alanlocalhost> rmsraph: sacou ae tb ?
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, tem o BSD que é muito melhor =P
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: não concordo
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: para mim slackware é isubistituivel
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, não gosto desses "projetos de 1 homem só"
<rmsraph> vcs são guerreiros... =D eu uso o Ubuntu... =D
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, cara não vou discutir isso senão vira flamewar
<rmsraph> já tentei instalar o slackware, mas não consegui via pendrive...
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: slack não é de um só homem, foi iniado por um só
<s0n1c-> aushuahs
<alanlocalhost> alancarlos@localhost:~$ sudo touch /etc/hosts
<alanlocalhost> sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain
<alanlocalhost> [sudo] password for alancarlos:
<alanlocalhost> alancarlos@localhost:~$
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: não manim, é assim mesmo, no geral o Linux é Linux, e todos são ótimos, ja usei ubuntu e e gosto muito tb, como ja usei fedora, etc... mas é uma questão de gosto, slack eu gosto dele...
<rmsraph> AFK
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: vc disse la que no caso eu tenho que restaurar a /etc/host
<tkruise> mandrive ist krieg
<tkruise> mandrivaaao
<s0n1c-> aushuas
<alanlocalhost> rmsraph: ? alguma sugestao?
<s0n1c-> alanlocalhost: o que aconteceu ai?
<alanlocalhost> meu ubuntu 10.10
<alanlocalhost> ta com @localhost
<s0n1c-> como assim? vc quer mudar isso ?
<alanlocalhost> e tipo a pasta /etc/hosts nao e encontrada
<Kazenin> alanlocalhost, http://paste.debian.net/121866/
<alanlocalhost> s0n1c-: so quero restaura-la
<alanlocalhost> s0n1c-: o kazenin ta me ajudando bastante ae
<alanlocalhost> mas toda ajuda e bem vinda
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin:  vou olhar
<Kazenin> copia e cola no arquivo
<alanlocalhost> ok
<alanlocalhost> vi la Kazenin
<alanlocalhost> vc qr q eu edito algum arquivo
<Kazenin> alanlocalhost, é /etc/hosts e não /etc/host
<alanlocalhost> em alguma pasta especifica?
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: tranquilo
<Kazenin> abre o arquivo, cola o conteúdo, salva e e aí dalhe um sudo init 6
<alanlocalhost> ok so um momento pra ver o debug
<s0n1c-> loga com root e cria o arquivo mani pode usar o "touch /etc/hosts" como o Kazenin disse ou entra na pasta /etc e cria la o arquivo com o nano mesmo "nano hosts" e escreve as linhas ai que o Kazenin postou http://paste.debian.net/121866/
<s0n1c-> alanlocalhost:
<rogerio> Pessoal eu tenho um pc meio antigo aqui em casa e quero usa-lo como servidor, qual linux devo usar ?
<alanlocalhost> Kazenin: pronto
<alanlocalhost> alancarlos@localhost:/$ sudo vim /etc/hosts
<alanlocalhost> salvei o no vim :wq
<Kazenin> aham
<xGrind> Kazenin;  ;*
<Kazenin> xGrind, e aí danado
<s0n1c-> xGrind: ta mandando beijo ?  > ;* ??
<xGrind> s0n1c-; eu nao
<xGrind> ;x
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Kazenin; nada do giano?
<Kazenin> xGrind, giano is dead
<xGrind> acho q o giano era o Bin Laden
<alanlocalhost> ae Kazenin funfou muito obrigado man! tu é bão mesmo rs
<Kazenin> alanlocalhost, precisando estamos aqui
<alanlocalhost> vlw
<s0n1c-> xGrind: auhaus é que o asterístico pareceu um biquinho, tipo mandando um beijinho etc... uahsuahs
<alanlocalhost> rmsraph: vlw ae atenção
<alanlocalhost> s0n1c-: vlw tbm a atenção
<s0n1c-> :D não sei se ajudei mas tentei...
<Kazenin> gabezao, cara esse cloak aqui da freenode e m.. é a mesma coisa
<Kazenin> pq aparece o IP do cara, aí aparece como se tivesse desconectado e volta de novo unaffiliated/gabezao
<gabezao> HAEOEHOHOE
<alanlocalhost> s0n1c-: sua solucao era diferente da do kazenin no caso ql era?
<gabezao> Kazenin, acho q é culpa da minha gambi aqui na freenod
<Kazenin> gabezao, nada com todo mundo acontece isso
<gabezao> eu rodo script "freenod" q faz mudança de nick e autentiçao
<gabezao> acho q tem um delay
<gabezao> hummmmmmm
<gabezao> dai ja nao sei
<gabezao> so sei q to com preguiça
<Kazenin> a não ser que vc tenha passado o script pra todo mundo
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> coloquei o script no servides
<gabezao>  ./gabeservice
<Kazenin> bicho bruto
<Kazenin> esse sim é o cara
<s0n1c-> gabezao: qual o script? posso ve-lo ? :D
<gabezao> po, é um: alterar nick e identificar
<gabezao> só isso
<gabezao> OEHAOHAEHOAE
<s0n1c-> UAHSUAHU
<Kazenin> rmsraph, valeu por seguir no twitter =)
<gabezao> se ferrou rmsraph
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: qual seu twitter?
<gabezao> so vai ver video porno
<gabezao> só foto do Kazenin pelado
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, @porns4ever
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> Kazenin de biquini é foda
<xGrind> ;x
<s0n1c-> ouxe "porn" ??
<s0n1c-> irra
<s0n1c-> amo redtube...
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, é não pow esses caras tão de zuera @SoftwareLivreAc
<s0n1c-> vixi, minha net ta lenta em, tenho que ver tem alguma backdoor ou rootkit rodando aki ... >_>
<gabezao> Kazenin, ja fez log com iptables?
<rootkit-sh_> boa tarde !!!
<Kazenin> gabezao, telepatia é? tô lendo isso nesse momento
<s0n1c-> rootkit-sh_: eae
<gabezao> queria fazer logs de
<gabezao> nat
<s0n1c-> LOL
<s0n1c-> Kazenin: se viu
<Kazenin> s0n1c-, valeu aí brow vou "folar" vcs de vuerta
<gabezao> deu certo Kazenin
<gabezao> ;)
<Kazenin> gabezao, como assim "deu certo"
<Kazenin> o log ?
<gabezao> o log em cima de nat
<rmsraph> aishiuahsiuhas... =D
<gabezao> nunca tinha feito log em cima de nat
<gabezao> hehehe
<gabezao> pq eu tinha q ficar lendo o log no eventos do windows, e é mt ruim ler por la
<gabezao> prefiro no cat
<gabezao> pra saber quem acessou meu terminal service
<Kazenin> =D
<Kazenin> gabezao, manda ver lá no tinotapa
<s0n1c-> gabezao: LOL
<s0n1c-> porq não usa o less
<s0n1c-> [12:58] <gabezao> prefiro no cat
<s0n1c-> ?
<gabezao> prefiro um cat
<gabezao> GATINHO
<gabezao> MINHAU
<s0n1c-> o_O
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkk
<s0n1c-> UII
<s0n1c-> uahsuahs
<rmsraph> hey... por falar em less... qual a diferença dele com o more? ainda não entendi... =D
<gabezao> imprime por pagina o more
<gabezao> e o cat tudo de uma vez
<s0n1c-> rmsraph: aqui se vc apertar a setinha de ir para baixo, o less vai ja o more não, então prefiro o less uahsua
<s0n1c-> gabezao: mas se o log for muito grande? e não couber no terminal?
<gabezao> log doq s0n1c- ?
<s0n1c-> [12:58] <gabezao> o log em cima de nat
<s0n1c-> uhasuas
<rmsraph> aí fica complicado iauhsiuahsiuahisuha...
<s0n1c-> ja volto, vou no mercadim aqui... :D
<rmsraph> mesmo que caiba no terminal... se for muito grande fica ruim de ler
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> Kazenin: vc faz faculdade ou fez?
<Kazenin> rmsraph, ciencia da computação
<Kazenin> mas velho
<Kazenin> na boa
<Kazenin> faculdade não merece nem desmerece ninguém não
<rmsraph> s0n1c: vlw pela ajuda...
<Kazenin> conheço tanto cara bom aí de verdade que não tem nivel superior
<rmsraph> cara... eu faço ciência da computação tbm... =D
<rmsraph> eu sei... mas aprende muita coisa... =D
<Kazenin> aprende
<Kazenin> mas lendo também se aprende
<rmsraph> =D
<Kazenin> eu lembro quando eu não tinha nem começado e um chefe ficava babando ovo da galera que "fazia faculdade"
<Kazenin> os desgraçados não sabiam nem a diferença de um pacote SYN e um ACK
<Kazenin> aaah
<rmsraph> aiuhsaiuhsihasiuha... isso acontece mesmo... =D
<rmsraph> o q acontece é que quando passamos no vestibular as pessoas acham que a gente sabe de tudo... e alguns até terminando a facu não sabem nada... =D
<rmsraph> e eu ainda não sei a diferença de SYN e ACK... =D
<gabezao> um é com SYN
<gabezao> outro é ACK
<gabezao> simples
<rmsraph> =D
<gabezao> sabe qnd vc ta comprimentando alguem rmsraph ?
<rmsraph> sei... =D
<gabezao> é tipo um SYN ACK
<rmsraph> essa analogia eu vi num livro de redes... por favor continue... =D
<gabezao> oi, tudo bem? = syn
<gabezao> tudo bem e vc? = syn+ack
<ptk> como faço para cancelar redirecionamento para porta 80?
<rmsraph> =D
<gabezao> então vai tomar no cu= ack
<rmsraph> uhmmmm...
<gabezao> ptk, tira do iptables a linha correspondente
<ptk> como faço?
<gabezao> faz assim: iptables-save | grep 80
<gabezao> pra saber qual regrar é
<rmsraph> Ex.: Hey vc ta aí? Sim estou! Manda pra mim aquele arquivo?
<rmsraph> é isso?
<gabezao> tipo isso!
<gabezao> e só o tcp faz isso, o udp nao faz
<ptk> -A PREROUTING -p udp -m iprange --src-range 192.168.0.35-192.168.0.254 -m udp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<gabezao> iptables -D PREROUTING -p udp -m iprange --src-range 192.168.0.35-192.168.0.254 -m udp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<gabezao> esse comando vai
<ptk> blz
<gabezao> tirar o proxy transparente
<gabezao> é isso q vc quer?
<rmsraph> já volto... levar namorada pro serviço... =D
<ptk> iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?)
<gabezao> então comenta essa linha no seu script de firewall e roda novamente
<s0n1c-> voltei :D
<AKINATON> semeion; me da voz la no canal!
<s0n1c-> AKINATON: mano, como coloco o chanserv pra dar voz para um amigo meu automaticamente?
<s0n1c-> alguem sabe ?
<codeman> ola pessoal
<codeman> alguem pode me dizer como descompactar arquivos do tipo .7z
<s0n1c-> eae codeman
<codeman> eu nunca tinha visto esse tipo de formato
<codeman> hauahuhauhaua
<codeman> s0n1c-, fala brother
<s0n1c-> aushuahsuas
<codeman> como vc esta
<codeman> rsrsrs
<codeman> eu sou novato ainda rsrsrs
<codeman> to tomando uma porrada acada instante
<codeman> rsrrssrrs
<s0n1c-> uahsuas
<s0n1c-> é nada, daqui a pouco vc se acostuma
<codeman> vc sabe como descompactar esse tipo de arquivo
<s0n1c-> tenta isso http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Descompactando-arquivos-7z
<gabezao> codeman,
<gabezao> instala o p7zip
<gabezao> e usa o ptzip -d
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde
<gabezao> acho q é isso :)
<codeman> ok
<codeman> vou tentar aq
<codeman> ixi num foi naum rssrs
<codeman> vou ler o tutorial
<gabezao> da um man 7z
<codeman> tah dizendo que num pode abrir o arquivo
<gabezao> pelo q li no man é: 7z x nome.7z
<gabezao> pra descompactar
<s0n1c-> é
<s0n1c-> tb uso assim no unrar...
<codeman> no unrar eh mais facil
<codeman> alguem aqui manja de shell
<codeman> to com mow duvida
<codeman> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rmsraph> codeman: qual a dúvida? se não for muito complexa eu posso ajudar... =D
<codeman> primeiro quero entender um pouco mais
<codeman> sei que os comando do shell
<codeman> eh para agilizar certo processos
<codeman> tipo automatizar com inicialização de script de processos
<codeman> mas como desenvolver algo util rsrsrssr
<codeman> preciso aprender um pouco sobre
<codeman> andei googleando por ai e achei coisa pakas
<codeman> agora o ruim eh criar algo util
<rmsraph> a sua dúvida é mais ideológica... =D
<rmsraph> http://www.devin.com.br/shell_script/
<codeman> rmsraph, valw
<codeman> tem um tal de aurelio tmb q manda bem rsrsrsrs
<rmsraph> aiuhsiauhisuha... aprendi nesse site
<rmsraph> =D
<s0n1c-> shell script é cheio de segredos...
<codeman> sim
<codeman> e fora  as expressões regulares
<codeman> como q funciona
<codeman> tipo parece doideira
<codeman> rssrrs
<codeman> bom prometo q soh vou abusar mais um poko
<codeman> alguem sabe onde posso treinar o meu ingles
<codeman> rsrsrss
<codeman> to precisando estudar para poder dominar ah lingua do tio sam rssrsr
<rmsraph> tecla sap
<rmsraph> um site ótimo de inglês... =D
<codeman> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<codeman> que nada rsrss tem oras que nem o google ajuda
<codeman> preciso muito aprender
<codeman> to pensando em voltar para aqueles chats assim como a antiga brasnet
<codeman> rsrsrsrs
<kARMAk> Pessoal, estou compartilhando windows x ubuntu (vmware workstation) através do shared folder, fiz o compartilhamento, instalei o vmware tools, a pasta /mnt/hgfs/  apareceu, mais fica vazia, eu coloco arquivos, mais não aparece na pasta compartilhada no windows, o que pode ser ?
<moskvat> salve, salve
<rollervixi> gente não precisa abrir private, pode falar por aqui mesmo XD
<gabezao> concordo
<gabezao> so se for mulher.
<rollervixi> né
<rollervixi> e no irc é bem dificil aparecer mulher...
<rmsraph> =D
<s0n1c-> rollervixi: e quando aparecem elas tão nem ai com nós... aff
<s0n1c-> aff, meu sonho é ter uma namo nerd... que saiba programar...
<gabezao> a minha programa
<gabezao> ;P
<s0n1c-> o legal das mina nerd é que elas são inteligentes etc, e não igual essas mulheres patéticas e burras que tem por ai...
<rmsraph> s0n1c: larga dessa vida... =D melhor é aquela que não é nerd...
<s0n1c-> O.O
<s0n1c-> gabezao: caraleo, sou seu fã
<s0n1c-> rmsraph: porq?
<s0n1c-> uahsuahs
<rmsraph> se os dois ficar no pc... ela não vai querer levantar pra pegar uma cerveja, refrigerante que seja... =D
<rmsraph> se tiver apenas um pc... vai ser uma briga... =D
<s0n1c-> não concordo, vou explicar...
<rollervixi> O esquema é uma mina burra mesmo
<s0n1c-> se os dois sendo nerd, eles podem arrumar seus horários e fazer as coisas juntos, assim um ajuda o outro etc, ja se a mina for burra quando vc ficar no pc ela vai querer te largar porq não te entende, ja a nerd te entende e vc entende ela.
<s0n1c-> fica mais facil...
<rmsraph> =D...
<rmsraph> eu ainda prefiro uma não nerd...
<rmsraph> mesmo que ela não entenda meus motivos de ficar no pc e nem nada do que eu faço... se ela me ama, não tenho com o que me preocupar...
<s0n1c-> uuiiiii
<s0n1c-> que linddoo
<rmsraph> ela ainda vai querer ficar comigo...
<rmsraph> =D
<s0n1c-> mas mesmo assim ainda quero que uma mina nerd me ame...
<rmsraph> haisuhaiushiauhs
<s0n1c-> sim é claro, o amor é cego...
<s0n1c-> ai ai ai, na verdade eu sou meio que altista... foda-se o amor foda-se tudo, quero é conheçimento, isso sim eu amo :D
<rollervixi> o que eu queria agora era um convite para o google +
<rollervixi> acho mais dificil do que namorar
<rmsraph> =D... cara... eu tbm amo o conhecimento...
<rmsraph> mas a minha namorada é demais... =D
<rollervixi> to de boa de namora, ficar preso... to fora
<s0n1c-> rollervixi: ficar preso ? uahsua como assim ?
<s0n1c-> rmsraph: é claro manim, melhor com uma mina do que o 5 contra 1 :D  uhasaushas
<rollervixi> eu ainda estou na faculdade, imagina se eu namoro e estudo?
<rmsraph> iaushiuahsiuahsiuha...
<rollervixi> eu faço biologia, minha sala tem 75 pessoas, sendo que 7 são homens
<rmsraph> eu namoro e estudo... as vezes complica, mas não to preso
<s0n1c-> rollervixi: está fazendo facu de que manim?
<s0n1c-> ata
<rmsraph> ahhhh... aí a namo não pode ser ciumenta... =D
<rollervixi> e eu tenho que ser santo
<s0n1c-> rmsraph: hmm, namora nadaa tu é nerd cheio de espinha que eu sei ... auhshuas zuera... falo assim porq esse na verdade sou eu.. aff
<rmsraph> uhmmm... entendi o que vc quer... =D
<rmsraph> hasiuhaiuhsiuahs =D
<rmsraph> s0n1c: eu não me considero nerd... =D
<s0n1c-> rmsraph: eu tento ser nerd...
<rmsraph> e graças a Deus que meu rosto não é coberto por espinhas... =D
<rollervixi> ser nerd é moda agora
<rmsraph> eu gosto do conhecimento... quero adquirir o máximo possível... =D
<illuminarch> rmsraph muito bom!
<rafaelstanley> estou com problemas de permissão em um servidor ubuntu, instalei o php, mysql tudo redondo, mas a pasta /var/www está com problemas de permissão
<rafaelstanley> ao acessar a url da erro de forbiden
<s0n1c-> falando nisso tenho que ir estudar e para de troolar...
<illuminarch> rafaelstanley as permissoes entao como o que ?
<illuminarch> 776 ? 777 ?
<illuminarch> 765 ?
<s0n1c-> 777
<rafaelstanley> ja tentei ate colocar 777
<rafaelstanley> pra ver
<rafaelstanley> estava 644
<illuminarch> poe 765
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<rafaelstanley> agora sim em illuminarch
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> funcinou ?
<rafaelstanley> opaa
<rafaelstanley> hehe
<illuminarch> :)
<rafaelstanley> é a permissão padrão que os servidores usam?
<rafaelstanley> pq sempre vejo
<illuminarch> sempre é 765
<rafaelstanley> 655
<rafaelstanley> hmm
<illuminarch> isso
<rafaelstanley> ;P legal
<rollervixi> mano voce não colocou 777 em todas as pastas não né?
<illuminarch> 655 é o padrão
<illuminarch> so que da problema
<rafaelstanley> rollervixi, , tinha colocado so pra testar
<illuminarch> rafaelstanley resolvido certo ?
<rafaelstanley> sim sim, muito obrigado cara
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<illuminarch> por nada
<illuminarch> até logo
<illuminarch> !
<rmsraph> s0n1c: vc tem que estudar pra que?
<s0n1c-[off]> ops to aki ainda rmsraph to estudando C... to no inicio ainda...
<rmsraph> s0n1c-[off]: =D vc faz facu ou só ta estudando por estudar mesmo?
<s0n1c-[off]> rmsraph: ainda não tenho idade para fazer faculdade
<s0n1c-[off]> tenho 16 anos manim uahsuahs
<rmsraph> aiushiuahsiuahsiua... =D
<rmsraph> e pensa em fazer facu de que?
<s0n1c-[off]> rmsraph: ainda não sei bem, ainda acho que tenho que estudar, mas gosto de programação e redes, linux essa parte...
<h3r5s> fiz download de um programa, mas nao sei instalar
<h3r5s> alguem pode me ajudar
<h3r5s> jah li o readme mas nao entendi nada
<h3r5s> para o usuario leigo, ubuntu eh bom com arquivo .deb
<h3r5s> agora o resto, para instalar, o usuario SOFRE
<h3r5s> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um programa
<h3r5s> fiz download
<h3r5s> mas nao sei instalar
<h3r5s> coloco sh install.sh
<h3r5s> e nada
<h3r5s> funciona nada
<s0n1c-[off]> h3r5s: vai no terminal loga como root e digita dpkg -i pacote.deb para instalar o .deb
<h3r5s> .deb eh moleza installar
<h3r5s> o ruim eh que 90% dos downloads que fiz nao eh .deb
<h3r5s> ai fica dificil para um usuario instalar
<Mano_Chao> que programa eh esse e que formato vc baixou???
<h3r5s> por isso que a m$ ganha tanto
<h3r5s> brabo isso
<h3r5s> pera
<h3r5s> nao eh .deb
<h3r5s> veio tudo zipado
<h3r5s> ai descompactei
<s0n1c-[off]> h3r5s:  .tar.bz?
<s0n1c-[off]> .tar.bz2?
<h3r5s> isso
<s0n1c-[off]> tar -jxpf arquivo.tar.bz2
<s0n1c-[off]> ou tar -jxvf arquivo.tar.bz2 para vc ver os arquivos sendo descompactado...
<rmsraph> eu uso a segunda opção... =D
<s0n1c-[off]> rmsraph: é mas quando é arquivos gigantescos eu uso o -jxpf mesmo
<s0n1c-[off]> pra não encher o terminal...
<Mano_Chao> h3r5s, descompacta o arquivo com o tar -xvzf
<h3r5s> descompactar EH MOLEZA
<Mano_Chao> entra na pasta... se tiver algum arquivo tipo MAKE.... entao tem que compilar...
<h3r5s> agora pra instalar????
<h3r5s> como compila?
<h3r5s> o que eh isso?
<rmsraph> aiushaiushiauhs... eu apenas decorei como faz, nunca peguei firme pra aprender o que cada parametro faz... nunca precisei descompactar muitos arquivos... =D
<h3r5s> nao tenho a minima idẽia
<rafaelrjp> sh ./install
<rafaelrjp> ou simplesmente ./install
<h3r5s> tem que entrar no diretorio?
<rafaelrjp> depois do MAKE
<Mano_Chao> cara... se tiver alguma coisa do tipo MAKE dentro da pasta... vc tem que compilar com make e make install
<h3r5s> ok
<h3r5s> mas falando em portugues e de forma clara
<h3r5s> como eu instalo o programa?
<Mano_Chao> que programa eh esse... fica mais facil se a gente souber
<h3r5s> make? sh?
<h3r5s> gbmol
<rafaelrjp> rs. diz o programa que esta tentando instalar. a maioria vem com um arquivo LEIAME
<Mano_Chao> h3r5s, se vc baixa um programa da net... que nao eh deb... ele deve ter algum script pra instalacao... senao... vc tem que compilar ele no seu pc....
<rafaelrjp> nele estara instrucoes de como instalar
<h3r5s> sim
<h3r5s> tem um arquivo readme
<Mano_Chao> pra isso vc usa o comando make dentro da pasta... depois make install... mas pra isso vc tem que ver no README do programa...
<h3r5s> mas nao entendo nada
<rafaelrjp> procure a linha que tenha MAKE
<rafaelrjp> qual é o programa ?
<h3r5s> isso eh para todos os programas? credo
<Stavale|away> não.
<Stavale|away> não se assuste, são apenas alguns casos que devem ser instalados dessa forma.
<h3r5s> ah tah, senao jah ia voltar para o windows
<h3r5s> credo, tinha q ser mais facil
<rafaelrjp> a maioria dos bons programas estao nos repositorios, basta seleciona-los na lista
<rafaelrjp> nao sei pq vc fez downloads de monte de instaladores. Isso nao eh windows nao
<h3r5s> ninguem vai usar um sistema que tem que ficar digitando as coisas... hj em dia, conquista o mercado quem faz coisas faceis, duplo clique e pronto
<h3r5s> nao sabia que era assim
<rafaelrjp> é mais facil instalar no ubuntu que no windows. o problema que vc mal sabe utiliza-los e ja que ir para a compilacao de programas
<h3r5s> fui numa lan house e fui baixando os programas que eu possa vir a precisar
<rafaelrjp> nao eh assim. o normal eh seleciona-lo na lista do synapctics no maximo
<Stavale|away> exato.
<h3r5s> mas em casa, minha net nao baixa nada
<Stavale|away> ou baixar via terminal
<h3r5s> tenho q ir numa lan
<rafaelrjp> no ubuntu vc so baixa o que precisa instalar
<rafaelrjp> nao baixa e depois ve o que precisa e sim ve o que precisa e deposi baixa
<h3r5s> certo, fiz o download
<h3r5s> do que preciso
<Stavale|away> que é simples, apenas uma linha de comando e você já instala o programa, bem melhor que o Win, que instala, e fica clicando eternamente em "next"
<h3r5s> tah, mas as pessoas gostam de usar linha de comando? os clientes em potencial? os usuarios comuns? se gostarem, fica mais facil conquistar o mercado, senao, o win sempre vai estar na frente
<h3r5s> to aqui
<rafaelrjp> ou entao baixa e depois ele diz: essa versao é para windows 32 bits : (
<h3r5s> com um porrada de arquivos
<h3r5s> e agora, como instalo esse treco
<rafaelrjp> nao instala
<Stavale|away> normalmente, a pessoa que instala linux, já busca certo conhecimento. instala linux por interesse
<s0n1c-[off]> Stavale|away: e no windows mesmo assim os users ficam SOFRENDO pra fazer isso, realmente não entendo...
<rafaelrjp> vc nem sabe o nome dos programas que vc baixou rapaz
<s0n1c-[off]> é
<h3r5s> eu sei
<Stavale|away> por isso, hoje em dia, Linux não dá certo em desktop
<h3r5s> gbmol
<rafaelrjp> ja volto
<Stavale|away> é mais utilizado em empresas/servidores
<h3r5s> pois eh, tinha que ser vais facil
<Stavale|away> s0n1c-[off]: exato!
<h3r5s> para o usuario final nao serve
<h3r5s> eh mais para pessoas que jah sao do ramo
<Stavale|away> nem sempre.
<h3r5s> conhecem profundamente um sistema
<Stavale|away> é mais simples o que se pensa.
<h3r5s> agora pra pessoa que quer algo pratico, pelo jeito nao serve
<Stavale|away> vou te dar um exemplo.
<rmsraph> eu vim do windows... e foi difícil me acostumar... mas to aki.. =D
<h3r5s> tipo, um exemplo...eu..rs
<h3r5s> to aqui
<h3r5s> precisando do programa
<h3r5s> jah digitei um monte de comando
<Stavale|away> eu uso mais o SUSE do que o Ubuntu, pra baixar o MSN no Win, você teria que ir até o baixaki, superdownloads ou no site do próprio programa
<s0n1c-[off]> h3r5s: o Linux na verdade é para todos, seja nas áreas de programação etc, mas quem usa linux no geral são os nerd...
<h3r5s> no terminal (99% das pessoas NUNCA iam perder seu tempo assim)
<Stavale|away> e aí baixa o programa, clica duas vezes, next next next next e aguarda instalaçaõ
<Stavale|away> no suse, uso apenas o comando "sudo zypper in amsn"
<Stavale|away> e aguardo a instalação, não demora mais que 1min.
<h3r5s> legal
<Stavale|away> agora me responde h3r5s, onde isso não é prático?
<h3r5s> o que ẽ zypper?
<h3r5s> facil pra mim eh arquivo .deg
<h3r5s> deb
<h3r5s> ai sim
<rmsraph> ow... eu amo o terminal...
<h3r5s> facil
<s0n1c-[off]> Stavale|away: sobre isso de apt etc.. é até bom mesmo, mas prefiro eu mesmo compilar o pacote..
<h3r5s> o resto, o usuario comum acha uma porcaria linux
<h3r5s> isso q eh ruim
<Stavale|away> ah s0n1c-[off], varia de usuário pra usuário, são gostos e gostos, não adianta discutir :p
<s0n1c-[off]> Stavale|away: ahusuas verdade...
<rmsraph> ./configure
<rmsraph> make
<rmsraph> make install
<Stavale|away> s0n1c-[off]: senão ficaríamos aqui eternamente apresentando os prós e contras, mas o legal mesmo é ver os inúmeros leques que temos pra isso.
<h3r5s> eu acho bacana, mas a maior parte das pessoas q conheço, se compra um micro q tem linux, jah manda formatar, pq falam que eh uma porcaria... (tipo, nao eh facil instalar muitas coisas)
<kARMAk> Pessoal, meu nautilus não aparece lugar para mim digitar um host por exemplo
<kARMAk> Isso é configuração ?
<s0n1c-[off]> Stavale|away: exato!
<newclimb> boa tarde
<h3r5s> eu digitei make install
<h3r5s> mas nada de funcionar
<s0n1c-[off]> no linux você tem mais opções...
<Stavale|away> e esse que é o diferencial :D
<h3r5s> o usuario quer SIMPLICIDADE
<h3r5s> rsrsrs
<rmsraph> kARMAk: aperta Ctrl-L
<newclimb> pessoal instalei o crossover para teste mas ele expirou e agora nao sei como desinstalar o software que tinha instalado nele
<h3r5s> next next next
<rmsraph> normalmente as pessoas são preguiçosas... =D
<newclimb> alguem tem alguma ideia
<kARMAk> rmsraph, putz, uahuahah
<Stavale|away> e bota preguiça nisso.
<s0n1c-[off]> asuhuas
<newclimb> ping?
<Stavale|away> por isso a maioria - infelizmente - ainda prefere Win, pq tem preguiça de buscar uma solução.
<h3r5s> agora, por exemplo, to com um programa querendo instalar ele... tah aqui, nao eh .deb... ai eu tenho que ficar fuçando, perguntando, pesquisando... eu to tranquilo, mas NINGUEM faz isso nao, eh perda de tempo para o usuario comum
<h3r5s> mas vamos lah, como eu instalo esse programa?
<Stavale|away> pra isso existem os repositórios oficiais, pra facilitar.
<rafaelrjp> todo mundo que usa um computador perdeu um tempo aprendendo como usar
<h3r5s> usuario comum vai querer saber de ver repositorio oficial... usuario comum, no maximo, clica 3x e quer o treco na tela...rs
<kARMAk> Pessoal, estou compartilhando windows x ubuntu (vmware workstation) através do shared folder, fiz o compartilhamento, instalei o vmware tools, a pasta /mnt/hgfs/  apareceu, mais fica vazia, eu coloco arquivos, mais não aparece na pasta compartilhada no windows, o que pode ser ?
<newclimb> ping
<h3r5s> eu sei, mas quem tem tempo pra perder, tudo bem, mas ninguem faz isso nao
<rmsraph> h3r5s: parece que essa é uma descrição de preguiça... =D
<s0n1c-[off]> mas ai, os win users preguiçosos e ignorantes NÃO merecem usar linux, linux são para pessoas dedicadas e não tapados que não estão nem ai...
<Stavale|away> s0n1c-[off]: assino embaixo.
<h3r5s> rs
<rafaelrjp> sim, preguiça
<h3r5s> verdade
<s0n1c-[off]> :D
<rmsraph> kARMAk: pode ser que vc não montou a pasta compartilhada no ubuntu... pesquisa na internet como montar pasta compartilhada vmware... =D
<h3r5s> tomara que melhorem a facilidade para instalacao de programas, tipo, fazendo .deb de tudo, senao o linux soh tem a perder
<h3r5s> quanto mais pessoas usarem, melhor para o linux
<Stavale|away> o cara vai lá nas Casas Bahia, compra um computador em 30x sem juros só pra "navegar" na net e jogar paciência, e acha que vai se interessar por Linux?
<Stavale|away> sem preconceitos, claro. (:
<h3r5s> agora se o linux ficar soh pra nerd, o linux sempre vai ficar em ultimo lugar no ranking de numero de usuarios
<h3r5s> to aqui, tentei make install
<h3r5s> e nada
<h3r5s> e agora?
<h3r5s>  `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<h3r5s>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.
<rafaelrjp> senta e chora. depois volta pro windows.rs
<h3r5s> Running `configure' might take a while.  While running, it prints
<h3r5s>      some messages telling which features it is checking for.
<newclimb> ola
<h3r5s> pois eh, acho que vou fazer isso, pq nao consigo instalar e tenho que ficar rezando para alguem ajudar
<rmsraph> digita ./configure e aperta enter
<rmsraph> depois faz make
<rmsraph> e depois make install
<rmsraph> se não funcionar eu não sei ajudar além disso... =D
<irado> buenas, piás :)
<rafaelrjp> boa tarde, o que é piás?
<h3r5s> no make pra frente nao deu certo
<h3r5s> q m..
<Stavale|away> piás é gíria...
<s0n1c-[off]> ??
<rafaelrjp> sim, mas o que significa?
<s0n1c-[off]> rafaelrjp: pode ser "olha lá os piás..."
<s0n1c-[off]> os moleques
<rafaelrjp> valeu
<newmar> boa tarde
<rafaelrjp> plural de piá?
<irado> s0n1c-[off]: genérico sulista para crianças..
<rmsraph> tem que ver se deu algum erro... as vezes o programa tem dependencias... que são necessárias instalar pra funcionar
<Kazenin> opa
<newmar> pessoal instalei o crossover para teste no ubuntu mas expirou o prazo agora desinstalei e nao consigo tirar o software que estava nele
<Kazenin> que programa é esse que tem de ser compilado?
<h3r5s> aparece4 dependencias
<rmsraph> Kazenin: faz tempo que não aparece por aki
<newmar> ping?
<Kazenin> rmsraph, pois é tava enrolado
<Kazenin> fala newmar
<Stavale|away> h3r5s: então tem que baixar as dependências pra instalar o programa.
<h3r5s> fala que falta o intoll
<Stavale|away> então procure-o ;)
<h3r5s> h3r5s@h3r5s-g41:~/Desktop/gbmol$ sudo apt-get install intltool 0.35.0
<h3r5s> [sudo] password for h3r5s:
<h3r5s> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<h3r5s> Construindo árvore de dependências
<h3r5s> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<h3r5s> E: Impossível achar pacote 0.35.0
<newmar> Kazenin,  pessoal instalei o crossover para teste no ubuntu mas expirou o prazo agora desinstalei e nao consigo tirar o software que estava nele
<h3r5s> como eu baixo isso
<h3r5s> ?
<h3r5s> apt-get intltool 0.35.0 ?
<s0n1c-[off]> intltool?
<Kazenin> newmar, cara nunca usei o crossover sempre uso o wine
<h3r5s> isso
<Kazenin> intltool - Utility scripts for internationalizing XML
<s0n1c-[off]> hum, viu só, eu nem sabia disso
<gabezao> apt-get intalou
<newmar> h3r5s, no gerenciador de pacotes nao tem?
<h3r5s> ?
<Kazenin> intltool-debian - ajuda i18n de arquivos de configuração compatíveis com a RFC822
<rmsraph> apt-get install intltool
<h3r5s> nao dah nada fazendo isso
<rmsraph> aquele 0.35.0 vc não escreve
<gabezao> apt-get chuvaolinux
<gabezao> *chuta
<h3r5s> ah ta
<h3r5s> ok
<h3r5s> nao vou escrever
<Kazenin> http://wiki.locaweb.com.br/pt-br/RFC_-_822
<h3r5s> mas ai consegui
<h3r5s> tah baixando
<h3r5s> mas eu tenho q instalar noutro computador que nao tem net
<h3r5s> como eu fao
<h3r5s> faço
<h3r5s> ?
<Stavale|away> h3r5s: você tá fazendo alguma coisa errada, pq eu achei essa dependência normal aqui.
<Kazenin> h3r5s, apt-get install -d <pacote.deb ; cp /var/cache/apt/archives/<pacote.deb> /media/seu-pendrive
<Kazenin> =D
<h3r5s> eu consegui baixar a dependencia
<Kazenin> <gabezao> apt-get chuvtaolinux
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Stavale|away> se você for baixar todos os programas por um pc com net, pra depois passar por outro, vai ficar a vida inteira nisso.
<Stavale|away> seja prático.
<h3r5s> como eu faço entao?
<h3r5s> copio tudo o que tah em archives?
<h3r5s> putz
<h3r5s> eita programa dificil pra instalar
<h3r5s> o suse eh mais facil pra instalar as coisas?
<rmsraph> com net... tudo fica fácil =D
<Stavale|away> depende, cada um tem seu gosto. o que é fácil pra mim, pode não ser fácil pra você.
<h3r5s> eu quero algo simples como o windowns
<Stavale|away> mas se quer falar sobre o suse, aqui não é o canal ideal
<h3r5s> para instalacao
<h3r5s> bom, como eh meu primeiro dia de ferias
<h3r5s> rs
<h3r5s> vou dar uma cochilada para depois tomar coragem e encarar essas coisas complicadas
<h3r5s> rs
<h3r5s> abraco gente
<h3r5s> e valeu pelas dicas
<h3r5s> fuiiiiiiii
<rmsraph> assustaram ele... =D
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alanlocalhost> http://wiki.meego.com/SDK/Docs/1.1/Getting_started_with_the_MeeGo_SDK_for_Linux
<alanlocalhost> falando em zypper
<alanlocalhost> yum
<alanlocalhost> apt-get
<alanlocalhost> ^
<ninjjax> pacman
<Stavale|away> o cara não consegue instalar um programa, e ainda quer falar mal do sistema.
<Stavale|away> u.u
<Kazenin> <h3r5s> eu quero algo simples como o windowns <<< Ubuntu oras
<Spiga> instala o dos....
<Spiga> e bem simples.
<Spiga> so digitar e ser feliz nem precisa de mouse
<Stavale|away> hahaha
<Mano_Chao> eh... ubuntu eh bom... mas deixa o usuario mal acostumado... igual windows...
<Kazenin> se deixa então usa Olivetti
<Kazenin> esse sistema é bom
<rmsraph> msg nickserv status rmsraph
<rmsraph> que comandos eu posso usar por aki???  =D
<Mano_Chao> Kazenin, digo que deixa o user mal acostumado porque o maluco ali nem sabia o que era make
<Mano_Chao> um user ubuntu.. sem um pacote .deb ou sem um prog na central de programas fica perdido
<Stavale> é, era um user win que tá fuçando o ubuntu, mas não faz o mínimo esforço pra aprender, aí fica difícil mesmo.
<Mano_Chao> fica mesmo...
<kARMAk> É fóda
<kARMAk> Eu sempre fui user win, da semana passada pra cá resolví mecher com linux
<Mano_Chao> kARMAk, e o que tah achando???
<kARMAk> tem uma semana que tento compartilhar uma pasta entre windows x ubuntu, e nada
<kARMAk> é desistível
<kARMAk> hauhahuhauha
<kARMAk> fóda
<kARMAk> O sistema é fóda, rápido, seguro, leve
<Mano_Chao> dah uma olhada no forum... eu mesmo jah postei um artigo lah sobre isso
<kARMAk> Mais algumas dificuldades quebra as pernas,
<Mano_Chao> kARMAk, mas nao desiste nao cara... eh o preco da liberdade...
<Mano_Chao> vc tah mudando de plataforma... varias duvidas vao surgir... ae vai de vc querer tudo pronto ou querer aprender
<moskvat> meu squid não autentica nem na porrada alguém pode dar a luza ae?
<kARMAk> é ... a única parte ruim é essa, que se você precisa de agilidade e não tem conhecimento para fazer de forma ágil, desanda, e acaba voltando pro win
<irado> moskvat: aprendi que quando isso acontece no AD/Ldap é por inconsistencia - principalmente posicionamento - das acls no squid.conf
<s0n1c-[off]> kARMAk: por isso que eu uso dualbot UASUAHUHAS
<moskvat> irado, mas aqui nao uso o AD
<moskvat> irado, tá direto mesmo, coloquei as linhas tudo certinho e tals mas não vai
<Stavale> aí que tá a graça de usar linux, pq vc quebra a cabeça pra solucionar os problemas, lê fóruns e tal
<kARMAk> Isso é verdade, pra fins de conhecimento, desafio, é lindo
<Stavale> pq se tiver tudo de "mão beijada", qnd houver um problema sério, vai se f*der pra resolver
<s0n1c-[off]> é sim
<kARMAk> s0n1c-[off], é, dualboot se faz MUITO necessário
<kARMAk> uhauhaha
<moskvat> irado, http://pastebin.com/AXX9iJrr
<moskvat> quando tiro os comentários dá erro
<kARMAk> O vmwaretools por exemplo, fiquei alguns dias apanhando pra instalar, pq dava erro
<kARMAk> até descobrir que tem que instalar uns trecos antes
<moskvat> dá o seguinte erro:
<moskvat> Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): The server refused the connection.
<moskvat> não chama a tela pra autenticar putz
<irado> moskvat: diga-me o "netstat -nlpt" como root
<irado> moskvat: BTW vc não pode ter squid autenticado E transparente.. ou bem um, ou bem outro.
<moskvat> irado, http://pastebin.com/6EuCeqfq
<kARMAk> Se eu apanho desse tanto usando o ubuntu, quanto mais uma slackware da vida
<moskvat> aaahhhh
<moskvat> então o squid não funfa no transparent com autenticação
<moskvat> deixa ver
<irado> moskvat: não
<irado> moskvat: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Squid-+-proxy-transparente-+-autentificacao-+-SSL/
<rafaelstanley> alguem aí tem um tutorial foda para instalar php+mysql no ubuntu?
<irado> moskvat: pode ser uma solução, embora eu não tenha implementado
<irado> rafaelstanley: apt-get ?
<moskvat> deu não
<rafaelstanley> eu tenho um bind aqui, que local roda perfeitamente
<irado> moskvat: erro?
<rafaelstanley> mas no servidor só deu zica
<rafaelstanley> =\
<irado> rafaelstanley: erro?
<rafaelstanley> eu arrumei os erros, mas, no online so acesso o admin
<rafaelstanley> url/index.php/admin
<rafaelstanley> e no local posso acessar url/admin
<rafaelstanley> o mod rewrite esta habilitado
<irado> rafaelstanley: isso é bind? o.O
<moskvat> sim
<irado> moskvat: qual o erro?
<moskvat> invalid request
<irado> moskvat: melhor coisa é começar do começo: eliminar o "tranparent" e TAMBÉM a autenticação, deixar funcionar o squid apenas "liso".. depois ir complicando
<moskvat> irado, funciona
<irado> olhe o trecho de um artigo:
<irado> http://pastebin.com/9NVcGgzC
<irado> moskvat: conflitante, não é?
<vitorlobo> ae pessoal.... aos que estudam programação... por favor acessar: http://pzim.forumeiros.com/ vlw
<s0n1c-[off]> vitorlobo: em free talk é apresentação né?
<vitorlobo> s0n1c-[off],  é
<rafaelstanley> alguem  manja habilitar o modo pipeline do mysql?
<s0n1c-[off]> http://www.nasa.gov/55644main_NASATV_Windows.asx
<s0n1c-[off]> legal
<sourogerio> olá
<sourogerio> uso 10.04
<sourogerio> vale apena atualizar para o 10.10?
<paladinn> ^^
<gabezao> não sourogerio
<sourogerio> ou é melhor ficar nesse, pois tem suporte extendido..?
<gabezao> isso!
<sourogerio> ok
<sourogerio> blz
<sourogerio> obg
<sourogerio> vou esperar o proximo...suporte extendido
<Stavale|away> HU@
<Stavale|away> ironia, a gente vê por aqui.
<gabezao> ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> galera.. alguem ai sabe como gravar 2 cds simultaneos no ubuntu..?  tipo usar duas gravadoras ao mesmo tempo.. SAca ai..?
<FlavioTrashPunk> galera.. alguem ai sabe como gravar 2 cds simultaneos no ubuntu..?  tipo usar duas gravadoras ao mesmo tempo.. SAca ai..?s
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ja fez isso aí..? gravar 2 cds ao mesmo tempo
<FlavioTrashPunk> no ubuntu
<aajjbb> boa tarde
<aajjbb> eu nao, sei. flavio, seria a mesma coisa nos 2 cds?
<rafaelstanley> alguem manja habilitar o pipe do mysql?
<FlavioTrashPunk> galera.. alguem ai sabe como gravar 2 cds simultaneos no ubuntu..?  tipo usar duas gravadoras ao mesmo tempo.. SAca ai..?s
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ja fez isso aí..? gravar 2 cds ao mesmo tempo
<FlavioTrashPunk> aajjbb,  mano.. tenho umas musicas no pc. quero gravar em cd.. blz.. mais quero gravar em 2 midias vazias ao mesmo tempo.., pq sao muitos cds que tenho q fazer.. 50..cd de soft.., aqui pra uma galera..,
<aajjbb> hum;
<aajjbb> eu ainda sou iniciante em shell e bash
<aajjbb> tenta no brasero
<aajjbb> se nao der
<aajjbb> espera alguem mais experiente responder ai
<FlavioTrashPunk> aajjbb, ja tentei braseiro. k3b, gnomebakker, to baixando o nero linux pra apelar..
<aajjbb> lol
<Pskol> tenta o wodim :P
<jxajroad> Alo...saudações a todos! Tenho uma curiosidade sobre mapa de caracteres do Linux Ubuntu 10.04. Como eu faço pra ver hieróglifos egípcios ou outro que não aparece? Devo fazer download de algum lugar?
<jxajroad> aliás. o mapa de caracteres do Linux parece de longe bem mais rico que no windows.
<jxajroad> 𓀀
<vitorlobo> ae pessoal.... aos que estudam programação... por favor acessar: http://pzim.forumeiros.com/ vlw
<AKINATON> ai galera qual programa da central de Programas do Ubuntu, vc indicam para programar em C#
<vitorlobo> ae pessoal.... aos que estudam programação... por favor acessar: http://pzim.forumeiros.com/ vlw
<vitorlobo> AKINATON,  Geany =]
<bergginu> amores, alguém testou o GTK3 no ubuntu? tá rodando bem? qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<bergginu> pessoall? alguém vivo aí?
<bergginu> alguém sabe qual o canal de desenvolvedores brasileiros?
<bergginu> se tem algum
<aajjbb> canal de desenvolvedores
<aajjbb> ..
<aajjbb> acho que sim
<aajjbb> mas nao de brasileiros
<bergginu> ok
<bergginu> vou dar uma gogleada
<bergginu> goo
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe como resolver este erro: "Há um filtro de impressão faltando para a impressora "Deskjet D 1560-series?"
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-05
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<s0n1c-> como eu diminuo a fonte desse theme no fluxbox ???  http://pastebin.com/kw2r6eJF
<s0n1c-> ta muito grande
<AKINATON> s0n1c, vc ta usando qual ver. do Ubuntu?
<s0n1c-> AKINATON: to usando slackware
<Mano_Chao> hauhau
<s0n1c-> SUHAUSHS
<s0n1c-> o fluxbox é só meu window manager...
<Mano_Chao> canal errado
<s0n1c-> da na mesma...
<AKINATON> oO
<s0n1c-> Mano_Chao: fluxbox é gereciador de arquivos, a distro não faz diferença
<s0n1c-> linux é linux
<AKINATON> em aparencia, tem a aba fonte, da uma olhada la
<Mano_Chao> podecre... soh achei engraçado...
<AKINATON> s0n1c, o problema q o slak e KDE, e como o Ubuntu e Gnome, eu não entendo muito do KDE
<s0n1c-> Mano_Chao: aushus sim entendo...
<Mano_Chao> AKINATON, slack nao eh kde... eh o que vc quiser colocar pra rodar nele
<s0n1c-> AKINATON: nem gosto de KDE, é pesado, eu mesmo só gosto dos apps, mas prefiro mesmo é o fluxbox...
<Mano_Chao> no caso do s0n1c- ele coloco fluxbox....
<Mano_Chao> s0n1c-, eu uso xfce
<Mano_Chao> tb nao gosto de kde
<AKINATON> Mano_chao, eu sei disso, mais e o ambiente de janela mais usado no slak e o KDE
<s0n1c-> Mano_Chao: sim ja usei muito xfce, o xfce é LINDDOOO
<s0n1c-> demais
<s0n1c-> leve e sem frescura
<Mano_Chao> e personalizavel... sem perder performance
<s0n1c-> é, mas gosto do fluxbox por causa do menu etc...
<s0n1c-> vc edita mais facilmente...
<Mano_Chao> cara... soh conheco fluxbox de instalar... entrar e sair...
<Mano_Chao> nunca fiz nenhum teste mais aprofundado...
<AKINATON> KDE para min, so no Backtrack, o bt5 saiu ate com gnome, mais não tive coragem de testar ele em guinome
<Mano_Chao> mas sei que eh mais leve q xfce
<s0n1c-> AKINATON: mano o kde comigo tava um bug ORRIVEL, eu tava com o backtrack mas até sai e coloquei no vm, quero só as tools porque pra system loko é slacl.
<s0n1c-> slack*
<AKINATON> eu baixei o slak 13 ak, mais ainda não tive tempo de rodalo, para ver como ficou...
<s0n1c-> eu to com o slack 13.37...
<Mano_Chao> eu uso slack no trampo....
<s0n1c-> hm
<AKINATON> eu lembro do slogan do slak 10 'bem vindo ao lado negro da força" kkk... era show
<s0n1c-> UAHSUAHSUAHS
<s0n1c-> slack é dark ...
<Mano_Chao> root@darkstar
<s0n1c-> HASUSHUA
<AKINATON> as revistas vinham com o tux vestido de dartvaider, ou com o sabre de lus
<Mano_Chao> daqui a pouco os op pede pra gente parah... tamo de conversa paralela sobre outra distro...
<Mano_Chao> kkk
<s0n1c-> é aushuas
<AKINATON> @@ verdaade.... so q não tem op aq =/
<s0n1c-> Mano_Chao: ta usando slack ?
<Mano_Chao> arch
<s0n1c-> arch é filé tb...
<s0n1c-> tava vendo uns screnshots do flux nele... bem top em
<Mano_Chao> usei slack quando conheci linux... um kamarada usava e me passo... foi minha primeira distro
<Mano_Chao> eh sim... com arch eu achei o melhor do slack e o melhor do debian numa unica versao...
<AKINATON> A minha primeira distri linux foi o tecLinux, depois migrei para Kurumin e acabei aqui no Ubuntu
<s0n1c-> ja usei kurumin uns tempim só de curiosidade...
<s0n1c-> AKINATON: kurumin é bom?
<AKINATON> Foi muito bom, so que o projeto acabou =/
<AKINATON> foi uma distri 100% brazuca
<s0n1c-> é sim
<s0n1c-> to ligado...
<AKINATON> Ela tb tinha escolha de descktop, vc podia como o slak escolher seu gerenciador de janelas
<s0n1c-> massa em
<AKINATON> e tinha suporte do clube do hardware
<s0n1c-> eu ainda estou estudando , mas o dia que tiver um conheçimento bom, eu vou querer criar uma distro minha...
<AKINATON> O Brasil arrebenta em programação, este q e o problema, os malucos começa ak e acaba indo para fora deixando seus projetos ak para traz =/
<RenatoSilva> oi
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: oi
<AKINATON> Oi renato
<s0n1c-> ha mais sei lá em, tem uns gringo que sao foda em...
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: aqui o seu programação sai como prorama??o
<RenatoSilva> s0n1c-: qual sua idade?
<AKINATON> ???
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: exatamente, problema de encoding
<s0n1c-> RenatoSilva: 16 e vc amigo ?
<AKINATON> Sim e claro q tem bons programadores no mundo inteiro, mais china, Korea e brasil são os q mandam bem
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: ç é um c cedilha pra você?
<RenatoSilva> s0n1c-: 27
<AKINATON> Não?
<RenatoSilva> s0n1c-: por isso que vc quer criar uma distro sua :P
<AKINATON> ???
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: ???
<Mano_Chao> hehe
<RenatoSilva> s0n1c-: aproveita a vida lek
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: eu e vc temos que discutir nosso encoding
<s0n1c-> RenatoSilva: é mas para isso é bom antes eu saber programar no minimo em C e Assembly e ter ótimos conheçimentos em linux, ou seja, ainda falta muito... ukkk , mas nada é impossivel, gosto de ser sonhador  :D
<AKINATON> Renatosilva; Vc ta falando dq ??
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: eu nao sei se é problema do meu cliente ou do seu, ou do protocolo, ou sei lá o qué
<AKINATON> ÇÇÇÇÇÇ
<AKINATON> vcs tão vendo?
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: quando voce fala algo com acento, cedilha, etc, enfim algo nao-ascii, aqui sai distorcido pra mim, cheio de "?"
<AKINATON> Isto ta acontecendo para mais alguem ai no chat??
<AKINATON> Çç ^^
<Mano_Chao> pra mim tah ç
<tkruise> é o script nao?
<tkruise> pra mim é ç
<tkruise> o smuxi tava com essas frescuras pus o xchat denovo
<AKINATON> Renato o problema ta ai com vc
<s0n1c-> ja volto, vou reiniciar o X aqui pra testar umas paradas...
<RenatoSilva> s0n1c-: ja fui da sua idade e sei como eh irritante alguem dizer o que vc tem que fazer. Só estou te dando um toque... corre atrás dos seus sonhos, mas não exagera, sua vida em primeiro lugar
 * RenatoSilva vaco
<AKINATON> kkkk
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: voce nao ve problemas de encoding no AKINATON? e comigo?
<Mano_Chao> nao...
 * RenatoSilva /join #freenode para tirar satisfações
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: nem com ele nem comigo?
<Mano_Chao> nao..... faz um teste...
<Mano_Chao> manda uns caracter ae
<tkruise> çãtanás
<Mano_Chao> çãtanás
<tkruise> (y)
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: maçã
<Mano_Chao> maçã
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: saiu ??tan?s aqui
<Mano_Chao> normal
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: sua maçã também, normal
<tkruise> aqui saiu normal
<Mano_Chao> kkk
<tkruise> hmm
<tkruise> hahahaihahaha
 * RenatoSilva e Mano_Chao não tem problemas de encoding
<AKINATON> maçã, çççççççç^^^^^^
<tkruise> maçãtanás
<Mano_Chao> vc tb nao
<Mano_Chao> AKINATON,
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: aqui saiu ma??, ????????^^^^^^
<AKINATON> @@
<Mano_Chao> pra mim fico firmeza...
 * RenatoSilva tem problemas de encoding com tkruise e AKINATON
<RenatoSilva> que coisa doida
<Mano_Chao> AKINATON, arroba arroba
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: qual seu cliente
<Mano_Chao> xchat
<tkruise> eu xchat tb
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: bostgin
<Mano_Chao> kkkk
<Mano_Chao> para com isso...
<AKINATON> ç = c sedilha
<Mano_Chao> coloca o xchat ae
<tkruise> nao é possivel que é o tema
<tkruise> bah
<AKINATON> e so comigo q vc ta tendo este problema??
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: com o tkruise tb
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: meu pidgin eh chato mas eh bonito, o xchat pode nao ser chato mas iirc eh feio pacas
<AKINATON> Humm... pois a unica coisa diferente q fiz aqui foi colocar vc na friends list.... creio q isto não daria este bug
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: eu "aguento" e até patcheei o pidgin por que não consigo achar nada com uma interface mais decente
<Mano_Chao> RenatoSilva, eu gosto de irc
<Mano_Chao> saudosismo
<Mano_Chao> (:
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: vc sabe seu encoding? acho que aqui eh utf-8
<Mano_Chao> sou da epoca do zerotolerance no windaum 95
<AKINATON> Cara eu personaliso meu Xchat todo, troco as cores de fonte, coloco papel de fundo.... fica bem agradavel para o meu gosto
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: o que eh zerotolerance
<AKINATON> Tolerancia 0!
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: faço o mesmo com o bostgin, até patcheei
<Mano_Chao> era um cliente irc com uma pah de ferramentinha hack.... dava pra invadi os outros clientes....
<Mano_Chao> e tal
<tkruise> ferramente hacker é scoop script
<tkruise> rarararahrahrarhara
<Mano_Chao> tb....
<Mano_Chao> vc lembra neh
<Mano_Chao> hauauahau
<tkruise> destrói o proprio computador
<tkruise> hahaihaiha
<tkruise> yea
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: heh, mais antigo que o mirc? de que ano era isso
<Mano_Chao> nao... era um mirc modificado....
<tkruise> como eu odeio isso do Eclipse de nao criar novo arquivo só novo projeto
<AKINATON> epoca do vovo menino...kkkk
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: 90's?
<tkruise> eclipse nao
<Mano_Chao> com umas ferramentas pra invasao...
<tkruise> *netbeans
 * RenatoSilva odeia o netbeans de qualquer forma
<Mano_Chao> eh sim... isso ae em 95 pra 96
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: isso era em que ano rapaz
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: ah ta
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: qtos anos vc e tkruise tem?
<Mano_Chao> eu acho... faz tanto tempo
<Mano_Chao> hauahauah
<tkruise> 25
<Mano_Chao> 31
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vc ja entrava no irc com 10 anos O.o?
<tkruise> eu entrei primeira vez no irc foi 98
<tkruise> nem
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: 27
<tkruise> ahhahaha
<tkruise> mas eu lembro de tudo
<tkruise> subseven, netbus, telnet
<tkruise> audiogalaxy, napster
<Mano_Chao> eu conheço desde essa epoca... e foi nessa mesma epoca que conheci linux
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: peguei o costume de irc de um colega meu entre 2003-2006
<tkruise> tudo que há de bug mundiamlente
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: bug?
<tkruise> sim
<tkruise> do audiogalaxy
<Mano_Chao> vc lembra do formax.... do wordstart
<Mano_Chao> ???
<Mano_Chao> quem lembra ae???
<tkruise> nonono
<UdontKnow> ae
<Mano_Chao> ae.... tem 68 cara no canal... alguem lembra ae de formax... wordstar... windows 3.1
<RenatoSilva> quando eu conheci linux quase virei um GNU/Chato
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: windows 3.1! no meu primeiro livro de informatica
<Mano_Chao> kkkkk
<AKINATON> Eu tenho ak o windows 3.1
<Mano_Chao> era lindo... vc nao imagina o que eh ver uma interface grafica quando o mundo eh soh command line...
<AKINATON> Tive um compag, com monitor acoplado a cpu q vinha com win 3.1 como sistema, era 4mb de ram hd era top de linha 500mb
<Mano_Chao> e aquele GA.... todos os arquivos na sua mae... tudo de uma unica vez...
<tkruise> haaahhaa eu tinha um compaq tb
<tkruise> colocava 20 mp3
<tkruise> hd cheio
<tkruise> porra que saudade de fazer /ha na brasnet mas nao lembro direito como criava aliases
<tkruise> ./ha "p" say blalbalbalbalbla
<tkruise> ?
<AKINATON> o hd se chamava caviar, quando vc ligava a cpu o hd acionava parecia um V8 acelerando...kkkk
<tkruise> qq eu to falando to confundindo com bind
<tkruise> mouse de 2 botões genius..
<tkruise> ou 3 botões largos
<AKINATON> As memorias EDO, tenho uma como chaveiro ate hj
<AKINATON> Ha e tb tinha as tais de memoria cache, os cpus não tinham cache ainda, vc tinha q colocar memoria cache
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: qtos anos?
<AKINATON> cara isto foi em 96
<UdontKnow> AKINATON: edo como chaveiro? muito comprida e nao tinha furo
<RenatoSilva> aquelas memorias caches adicionais tipo slot de RAM? nem lembrava disso!
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: sua idade
<UdontKnow> AKINATON: vc nao ta usando simm de 30 vias nao?
<AKINATON> 33
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: ah ta
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: devo chama-lo de senhor
<tkruise> http://mixbrasil.uol.com.br/pride/politica/plc-122-sera-arquivado-pela-relatora-marta-suplicy.html
<tkruise> kit gay no more
<AKINATON> não e EDo mesmo, depois scaneio e posto a imagem
<tkruise> Marta Suplicy salvou o universo
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: parece apenas uma burocracia
<AKINATON> @@ senhor como dizia meu vo... ta no ceu
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ela pode voltar com outra proposta semelhante pelo que entendi
<tkruise> provavelmente
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: me confirma... é imaginação minha ou existia mesmo aquelas caches igual ram com slot e tudo?
<tkruise> daí a máfia evangélica ameaça ela de novo
<vitorlobo> Olá pessoal. Venho aqui para convida-los para participar do Challenge ( desafio ) de programação e lógica em :  http://pzim.forumeiros.com/  Obrigado e tenham um ótima semana.
<AKINATON> Cara eu tenho ak ate hj o masaic o primeiro navegador grafico para web
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: de qualquer forma, esse assunto só mostra que não saímos da idade média
<AKINATON> Tinha sim chamavase memoria cache
<UdontKnow> RenatoSilva: existia
<tkruise> RenatoSilva, vc viu os vídeos?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: fala em ascii comigo, nao to te entendendo :)
<AKINATON> O ultimo pc q lembro q venho com elas foi o IBM G50
<tkruise> *videos
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: entaoa cho que nao era alucinação minha... tenho a impressao de ter visto isso num curso em ~2001
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: os videos do beijo gay?
<tkruise> nao
<tkruise> do kit gay RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nao eh a mesma coisa?
<tkruise> nao
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nao eh um video q tem um beijo?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: exprica ae
<tkruise> eh o video que iam passar pras crianças nas escolas pra falar que eh normal gostar de salame
<AKINATON> @@
<tkruise> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEcra9BBOdg
<tkruise> isso ai
<AKINATON> na minha epoca passavam e aquele filme Kids nas escolas.... o filme e muito tosco....
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: bom, eh normal gostar de salame
<tkruise> nossa
<tkruise> é
<tkruise> kids
<tkruise> filme maldito
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: po 8min, mto longo....
<AKINATON> Passavam Kids para encinar as crianças a não mexer com drogas, ai todo mundo saia da aula e ia fumar um zinho nos fundos da escola...kkk
<tkruise> RenatoSilva,  eles querem dar a ideia de que quem nao concorda eh ignorante, e que quem concorda eh moderno e esta por dentro da lei
<tkruise> kids me traumatizou
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: KIds? que filme eh esse?
<tkruise> depois vi romper stomper traumatizou mais
<tkruise> dai vi laranja mecanica e animei
<AKINATON> Era kids e diario de um adolecente....aff
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: laranja mecanica eh como?
<tkruise> Kids eh um bando de adolescente que transa o dia inteiro sem camisinha, pegam aids e usam drogas
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eu hein
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: e o laranja?
<mwallacesd> ...
<AKINATON> Laranja e muito filosofico....
<AKINATON> Muita viagem de lolo
<tkruise> muita mesmo
<tkruise> explicar ao pe da letra e estranho
<tkruise> hahahaa
<tkruise> a principio
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: sobre o video nao vi, mas se o video da a ideia que quem nao concorda que eh "normal" (apóstrofos filosóficos) "gostar de salame", entao o video esta correto
<AKINATON> então eu sou anormal
<tkruise> eh um grupo de amigos que bebe leite, odeiam drogados e bebados, batem nos outros inspirados ao som de Beethoven, e roubam as pessoas mais afortunadas....
<RenatoSilva> desse filme que vem o nome de um treco la no Legendarios, aquele programa chato++
<Mano_Chao> RenatoSilva, aquilo que vc tava falando.... era um co-processador aritmetico... era feito pra fazer calculos de algumas instruçoes que o cpu nao tinha
<Mano_Chao> era tipo uma memoria do lado do processador....
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: acho que nao vi nenhum desses filmes na escola, eu vi um que esqueci o nome, aquele do lixo
<Munekhtew> temos um Buddha entre nós
<tkruise> seila que é lixo
<Munekhtew> alguém aí já usou o SGI ProPack?
<AKINATON> Mano_Chao, não este co processador, vc usava chunto com o processador para fazer tipo um overclack, e tinha a memoria cache, pois os processadores não tinham cache ainda
<Mano_Chao> o cache era externo... mas era na placa mae... o que eu conheco parecido com um modulo de memoria que ficava perto dos processadores antes do 486 dx era o coprocessador aritmetico
<tkruise> bem que podiam criar trillian pro linux
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: mas o co-processador era em forma de RAM? e o cache que a cpu nao tinha, era em forma de q?
<AKINATON> e tipo video, a nova geração de processadores ja ta vindo com chipsete embutido, desta forma vai acabar os chips sete nas placas mae, no futuro iremos falar dos chips sete da mesma forma q tamos falando das memorias cache
<Mano_Chao> naquela epoca nem existir overclock... isso era soh por jumper
<Mano_Chao> RenatoSilva, o cache era na placa mae....
<Mano_Chao> uma pah de memorias tipo as rom de uns 5 anos atras...
<UdontKnow> chips sete? vc eh comediante, AKINATON ?
<UdontKnow> lololol
<Mano_Chao> RenatoSilva, entendeu???
<AKINATON> Cara e a forma q encontrei para explicar da nova geração q ja vai vim com memoria de video embutida,
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: eu fazia overclock em 286
<Mano_Chao> com jumper
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: tela azul aqui, tenho que refrasear o que disse antes: sobre o video nao vi, mas se o video da a ideia que quem nao concorda que eh "normal" (apóstrofos filosóficos) "gostar de salame" **eh ignorante**, entao o video esta correto
<Mano_Chao> no processador nao tinha jeito
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: nao. eu tinha varios tipos de maquina. tinha maquina minha que era tudo soft
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: tinha 386 com bios grafico controlado por mouse
<AKINATON> Oscore i3 por exemplo ja vem com chipset embutido
<Mano_Chao> UdontKnow, oloco.... era meu sonho... hauhauah
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> tive todo tipo de hardware bizarro
<Mano_Chao> entao... mas entao vc eh da epoca do co-processador externo
<tkruise> o video e doentio RenatoSilva , vc nao ia conseguir ver os 3
<tkruise> imagine uma crianca de 10 anos
<UdontKnow> 386 de 16mhz, 486 de 120 mhz
<Munekhtew> meu sonho é trabalhar no CERN hahaha
<Mano_Chao> eh... (:
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: sim, do externo e do sem
<Mano_Chao> que coisa nao
<Mano_Chao> (:
<UdontKnow> Munekhtew: faz um phd em fisica...
<Mano_Chao> eh... eh que o RenatoSilva tava querendo saber o que era aquele modulo parecido com memoria que ficava do lado do cpu
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: caraca, overclock por jumper! bem velho isso :D
<Munekhtew> ou em engeharia né
<Mano_Chao> RenatoSilva, sim... ou jumpeava ou nada feito...
<Mano_Chao> e outra... tinha que jumpear o painel frontal do gabinete tb...
<Munekhtew> não sei se tem muitos brasileiros lá, o fato é que lá tem bastante coisas interessante para se pesquisar
<Munekhtew> relacionadas a tecnologia
<Munekhtew> e Linux tbm =D
<AKINATON> seção Nostalgia!
<Mano_Chao> UdontKnow, lembra dos jumpers do gabinete... da tecla turbo...
<Mano_Chao> botao turbo
<UdontKnow> RenatoSilva: eu ainda tenho maquina ligada q tem overclock por jumper
<Mano_Chao> hauhauha
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: heh, nao vejo graca nisso
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: isso pra mim era inutilidade
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: sobre o video, os 3 o q/
<Mano_Chao> pra mim tb... mas era o maximo...
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: CERN eh o q administra aquele acelerador polemico? a quantas anda ele?
<Mano_Chao> ou vc mudava a cpu e nao mudava o gabinete???
 * RenatoSilva esta atrasado na conversa
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: sempre
<tkruise> os 3 videos, sao 3 video sobre o kit gay
<Munekhtew> RenatoSilva, isso
<Mano_Chao> tah massa... somos dinossauros mesmo...
<AKINATON> Cara ainda tenho uma sondblaster  ISA,
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: o que era aquele modulo parecido com memoria que ficava do lado do cpu? eu nao lembro disso :D
<tkruise> so e possivel remover programas 'corretamente' pelo software center?
<UdontKnow> Mano_Chao: heh. vc ja digitou codigo fonte de joguinho?
<tkruise> ou tem algo parecido com add/remove programs
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: sobre o jumper, to dizendo q lembro q o clock ajustava por jumper, so isso... ou eh outra alucinacao?
<Mano_Chao> nao... eh isso mesmo
<UdontKnow> AKINATON: eu fiz na mao mimha primeira "placa de som"
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: tem uma boa quantidade de brasileiros no CERN ou algo assim pelo que ouvi
<AKINATON> 486, foi quando o termo Upgrade alavancou com os kits multmidia
<Munekhtew> RenatoSilva, a maioria sendo engenheiro e físico né
<Munekhtew> RenatoSilva, é bem complicado
<Munekhtew> mas me satisfaria com o nobel de física msm
<Munekhtew> hahaha
<Munekhtew> eles não devem usar só o scientific linux, lá deve rolar ubuntu, redhat e alguma outras distro ou unix
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: se lembro bem, de areas variadas
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: logicamente eles tem programadores
<Mano_Chao> vo nessa... te mais galera!
<RenatoSilva> t+
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: a quantas anda aquele acelerador? ja descobriu o tal do Bóson de Higgs lá
<Munekhtew> nem sei, tenho pouco tempo para ver noticias, mas sei la se provaram o Bóson de HIggs
<Munekhtew> tem coisa lá que não faz parte da minha crença
<RenatoSilva> tipo o q
<Munekhtew> principalmente dá uma data precisa para o universo
<RenatoSilva> data para acontecer o q?
<RenatoSilva> idade?
<Munekhtew> idade do univeros
<Munekhtew> universo*
<Munekhtew> isso limitaria muito o universo
<RenatoSilva> vc eh daqueles dos 7 mil anos?
<Munekhtew> 7 mil anos?
<Munekhtew> q história é essa?
<RenatoSilva> leitura literal da biblia, o universo tem 7 mil anos
<RenatoSilva> tem uns q pensam assim
<UdontKnow> heh
<Munekhtew> putz
<Munekhtew> eu acho que 16 bilhões de anos para o universo eh ainda pouco, e vc fala de 7 mil anos
<UdontKnow> na boa, nao vamos discutir religiao aqui
<tkruise> vamos discutir isso de boa
<tkruise> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWYQ8lhzbs&feature=youtu.be
<tkruise> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<tkruise> 0:15
<RenatoSilva> eu nao falo de 7 mil anos
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: e de onde vem 16bi? desse acelerador?
<Munekhtew> de relatos de vários cientistas
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: pq limitaria o unuverso? como assim
<Munekhtew> 16 bilhões de ano para criar milhares de galaxias?
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: NUNCA ouvi falar em 16bi, o q sei eh 4,5bi acho
<Munekhtew> 4,5 não é a idade da Terra?
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: nao entendi seu raciocinio
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: talvez a da terra, mas acho q era tipo a metade da do universo
<Munekhtew> RenatoSilva, é só vc pensar bem, como pode o universo que mal podemos sair de nosso proprio planeta, a gente gerar uma data precisa para ele?
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: http://super.abril.com.br/revista/240a/materia_especial_261565.shtml?pagina=1
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: 13,7, acho que esse 4,5 eh a Terra mesmo
<Munekhtew> então
<Munekhtew> como podemos gerar uma data para ele? não sabemos nem onde estamos direito no universo
<RenatoSilva> entao vc me lembrou a idade do universo, so isso
<Munekhtew> definimos isso com conceitos relacionado a galaxia onde estamos
<Munekhtew> se uma particula de massa nula, fosse 10 vezes mais rapido que a velocidade da luz no vácuo, onde essa particula ia parar? o universo teria um fim? ou ela andaria eternamente?
<Munekhtew> conceitos assim podemos relacionar com o universo
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi vc, mas enfim
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoqQenQ9C7Q
<RenatoSilva> Munekhtew: esquece esse video, eh remake de fã
<mch_emerson> olaa
<UdontKnow> heh
<mch_emerson> se eu atualizar meu ubunto para o 11.04, vou ter que reinstalar o drive de minh aplaca sis?
<mch_emerson> instalei no pc d eum amigo e naum consigo acessar net por ele
<mch_emerson> 11.04
<mch_emerson> <UdontKnow>essa resposta é pra minh apergunta?
<UdontKnow> mch_emerson: nao, heh
<_codeman> e ai pessoal
<f5A> olá
<f5A> bom to com um problema no touchpad
<f5A> hp 210 net não reconhece o botão d
<f5A> dirieto
<f5A> tem um comando que faz reconhecer
<f5A> mas quando reinicio o volta o problema
<f5A> alguem sabe com inicializar  uma linha de comando toda vez que o sistema reinicia
<vitorlobo> Olá pessoal. Venho aqui para convida-los a participar do Challenge ( desafio ) de programação e lógica em :  http://pzim.forumeiros.com/  Obrigado e tenham um ótima semana.
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: sem spam
<Andre_Gondim> vitoravelino, por favor, não faça propaganda não relacionada no canal
<Andre_Gondim> UdontKnow, valeu ;)
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim,  blz
<Andre_Gondim> f5A, você quer saber o comando ou como executá-lo?
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: spam e proibido em toda a rede freenod. por favor repeite
<f5A> blz, então quero saber como rodar a linha no modo silencioso na inicialização
<f5A> o comando eu sei
<f5A> mas só funciona na hora depois perde quando desligo
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow, mas oq vc define como spam?
<Andre_Gondim> f5A, insira ele no arquivo /etc/rc.local
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow, pra mim, spam são mensagens não desejadas
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: qualquer forma de anuncio nao solicitado
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  poisé, sua definição ta errada, reveja-a =]
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: bom, se nao respeitar, pode ser banido da rede
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: pass bem :-)
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  se não respeitar merecerei ser banido
<vitorlobo> mas não estou fazendo spam =]
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: sim, esta
<vitorlobo> faz um while disso
<vitorlobo> vai acabar nunca
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<f5A> as linha de comando
<xGrind> aows
<xGrind> qual outra vm tem alem de virtualbox?
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: entao respeite e por favor vamos tirar esse assunto do canal, pois tem gente querendo usar para os fins legitimos de suporte.
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, vmplayer
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  entendi isso pelo aviso do gondim. Apenas refutei teu argumento errôneo
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; vlw
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<f5A> blz Andre vou testar depois e ver como fica
<RenatoSilva> por onde anda aquele garoto do APT on CD
 * mwallacesd com apenas 5 dias no IRC, já sei quem é o cara mais chato da rede freenode no idioma português...
<mwallacesd> o.
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd, aguarde mais um tempo e logo descobrirá o resto da família... :S
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, o Laudeci?
<mwallacesd> hahaha... peregrinator_six
<mwallacesd> Não enetendo como o cara consegue ser tão chato... pobre criatura mal amada...
<xispirito> quanto amor =)
<mwallacesd> Eu imagino ele tipo o Pedro Lara critigo ransinza rabujento e mal amado hahahahahaha anyway, acabou de começar The Outsourced aqui vamos ver esta serie como esta.
<mwallacesd> *crítico
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: naom, acho q era Rafael alguma coisa
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, faz anos que Rafael não dá mais suporte ao AptOnPC, atualmente acho que o projeto tá com Laudeci
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: mas o site dele era manero e ele era talentoso, pra idade. De repente sumiu, sera q ele morreu
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, não, ele tá trabalhando em outras coisas
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: mudou de ramo?
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, vamos lá que te digo, aqui é para suporte
<_codeman> Giverny, e ai brother
<mwallacesd> Alguém acordado aqui.
<mwallacesd> ???
<RenatoSilva> so eu
<mwallacesd> Trabalhando?
<RenatoSilva> nao
<RenatoSilva> e vc
<mwallacesd> Cara, eu to vendo a TV, History Channel... To lendo alguns articulos aqui, mandado scraps no Face e no Orkut, e organizando alguns arquivos do meu HD externo...
<mwallacesd> Em 17 canais também... hahahaha
<RenatoSilva> vc tava falando de quem antes?
<mwallacesd> O engraço que isso só rola com o pessoal do Brasil mesmo... Em outros canais latinos, norte-americanos e europeus isso não rola...
<mwallacesd> O pessoal perde tempo a toa, com bobagem...
<Kazenin> problems ??
<mwallacesd> Nenhum, jamais.
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: mas vc falava de quem
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: ah ta
<mwallacesd> Te mandei em notice RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: nem percebi
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: nem percebi que era tal pessoa, nao sei q ele fez de mal
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: pelo contexto parecia comigo
<mwallacesd> Nem, tranquilo eu apenas tive a oportunidade de ter a sua atenção...
<mwallacesd> Aqui o pessoal é tranquilo as vezes o AKINATON é meio chato também mas ele parece ser uma boa pessoa.
<AKINATON> oO
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<mwallacesd> =P como vai, falando no diabo aparece o rabo
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<mwallacesd> Mais uma vez, e lá vamos nós.
<kARMAk> Bom dia. Alguém me diz como eu instalo o flash player ? Descompactei o tar.gz, tem a pasta usr e um libflashplayer.so
<Spiga> kARMAk: hum,....
<Spiga> kARMAk: mano vc pode instalar mais facilmente indo pela central de download ou
<Spiga> baixar o pacote em .deb
<Spiga> ou sudo apt-get install flash-player
<kARMAk> ummm, boa
<kARMAk> Mas, e se fosse manualmente, com esses arquivos. Tem idéia de como seria ? Só pra aprendizagem mesmo.
<Spiga> http://lucasarruda.wordpress.com/2007/02/16/instalando-flash-player-9-no-ubuntu/
<Spiga> leita ai ...
<kARMAk> Aff maria, muito complicado, deixa pra lá
<kARMAk> ahuhauhaha
<moskvat> bom dia a todos
<kARMAk> Bom dia :)
<Spiga> huahuahu
<moskvat> estava lendo uma matéroa sobre shell zeitgeist alguém sabe o que é isso?
<h3r5s> darck ..tu ta na area?
<h3r5s> preciso de um help
<h3r5s> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um programa/
<h3r5s> ?
<h3r5s> estou tentando instalar o programa solfege
<h3r5s> fiz o download, e estou com a pasta com o pacote aqui
<h3r5s> ?
<vitorlobo> Olá pessoal. Venho aqui para convida-los a participar do Challenge ( desafio ) de programação e lógica em :  http://pzim.forumeiros.com/  Obrigado e tenham um ótima semana.
<soumaislinux> Galera, criei um comunidade linux e gostaria que vcs pudessem dar uma força lah
<soumaislinux> qquer coisa pvt ae
<beto> em q pasta fica o historico do pidgin?
<beto> tenho q ir lah deletar
<Kazenin> beto, já procurou na sua home por ".pidgin"?
<gabezao> OHEAHOHOEHOAEHOAEHO
<gabezao> oaehoehoeohaheoeho
<gabezao> MULHER MODE ON
<gabezao> beto, q eu lembre fica /home/user/.purple
<gabezao> :)
<beto> to procurando mas nun acho
<beto> ok
<beto> vo lah procurar
<beto> eh lah mesmo
<beto> deletei a pasta inteira
<beto> vlw gabezao
<gabezao> :)
<codeman_> fala galera
<Kazenin> gabezao, esse é o pidgin man !
<gabezao> nem uso
<gabezao> mas ja suei
<gabezao> uso o emesene 1.6
<Kazenin> não uso não
<Kazenin> pra jabber/xmpp eu uso é o Bitlbee mesmo
<beto_> e do  emesene fica log??
<beto_> onde?
<beto_> o amsne tbe?
<beto_> tbem
<gabezao> sei lá.
<beto_> inda bem que minha mulher nun ebtende de ubunte
<beto_> se descobrir me quebra
<tkruise> ontem eu chmodei o /etc/ , guess what
<beto_> entende
<gabezao> beto,
<gabezao> deleta seu user
<gabezao> cria um novo
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> e deleta com userdel -r beto
<gabezao> com -r ele apaga todos seus arquivos
<gabezao> hehehe
<_codeman> ei galera alguem usa o blender e o gimp aq
<beto_> vo tentah aqui
<beto_> ok
<beto_> poh tem o rcetly used que dda tambem
<beto_> mandei tudo pra lixeira
<beto_> recently
<beto_> como  se cria um novo uset?
<beto_> user
<beto_> oh ortografia ruim
<iCeDrEaM> beto_ adduser
<iCeDrEaM> beto_ adduser login(usuario)
<lord_daemon> nao existe mais um msn modo texto q consiga transferir araquivo para um amigo q usa windows live messenger ne?
<UdontKnow> valeu o cross-post
<iCeDrEaM> lord_daemon usa pidgin que transfere. hehe
<lord_daemon> iCeDrEaM: nao eu gosto d texto :D
<gabezao> o lord_daemon é true
<gabezao> hack0
<lord_daemon> :S
<lord_daemon> sou pseudo ŕaquer
<lord_daemon> ráquer
<lord_daemon> kkk
<iCeDrEaM> lord_deamon, não entendi, não curte texto ou grafico?
<lord_daemon> iCeDrEaM: eu gosto d msn texto
<iCeDrEaM> lord_deamon, nunca vi, por isso a pergunta. na verdade nem uso msn. GTalk é a vida.
<lord_daemon> hum
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> ta ae
<gabezao> pacotei :D
<codeman> boa tarde
<codeman> alguem conhece algum visualizador de filmes bom ?
<Stavale|away> vnc
<Stavale|away> VLC*
<Stavale|away> e eu falando sozinho :)
<RadarZ> To usando uma a33g no linuxmint, e fica aparecendo uns erros no meu monitor como se fosse resolucao ou driver incompativel, tem algo para melhorar isso?
<rmsraph> Kazenin: e aew... =D
<rmsraph> Boa Tarde pessoal... =D
 * rmsraph teste
<Kazenin> rmsraph, opa boas
<lord_daemon> alguem usa tmsnc
<Kazenin> ???
<UdontKnow> lord_daemon: para de fazer cross post
<lord_daemon> Kazenin: vc
<lord_daemon> UdontKnow: vc eh u q
<lord_daemon> admin
<lord_daemon> ?
<lord_daemon> pq tenho q perguntar em um canal so?
<lord_daemon> sao as mesmas pessoas
<lord_daemon> 10 pessoas nos msm canais q estou?
<lord_daemon> UdontKnow: vai c ferrar rapa
<lord_daemon> c nao ajuda fica na tua
<lord_daemon> so abre a boca pra falar isso
<lord_daemon> nao faz cross posto
<lord_daemon> vira omi *(@)#(*)$()$(
<Andre_Gondim> lord_daemon, respeite as pessoas do canal
<lord_daemon> Andre_Gondim: respeito kem me respeita
<lord_daemon> kara falando abobrinha ae
<lord_daemon> me perseguindo
<Stavale|away> coitado do perseguido.....
<Stavale|away> você entrou no canal e ao invés de fazer sua pergunta, tá perdendo tempo discutindo com o outro aí? u.u
<lord_daemon> 15:59 < lord_daemon> alguem usa tmsnc
<lord_daemon> sabe ler?
<Andre_Gondim> lord_daemon, vou pedir novamente, para serdes cordeal com as pessoas, no tópico há as regras ;)
<Stavale|away> eu uso, mas por ser folgado não vou ajudar.
<lord_daemon> Stavale|away: dane-se
<Stavale|away> ok, se vira aí então.
<rmsraph> rapaz acha que ta na casa da mãe... =D
<parzewski> opa, boa tarde, tenho um pc com samba compartilhado com um xp, copiei alguns novos arquivos nele porem a estação XP não consegue ver esses novos arquivos... alguem?
<gabezao> não consegue ver pq parzewski ?
<gabezao> nao aparece?
<gabezao> erro?
<gabezao> bola de cristal, ativar.
<parzewski> nao aparece
<parzewski> :d
<gabezao> quais as permissoes dos arquivos?
<parzewski> somente leitura
<gabezao> valem para o user  do samba? ou so pra vc?
<parzewski> pra user do samba, aqui direto no pc do ubuntu eu consigo velos
<gabezao> da um ls -l e cole no pastbin
<gabezao> :D
<otherparza> gabezao,
<otherparza> http://pastebin.com/Jn8kx72i
<gabezao> qual o user q vc acessa o samba otherparza ?
<parzewski> vc quer o nome do usuario?
<gabezao> é
<parzewski> celiob
<gabezao> é, essa parte da tudo ok!
<gabezao> vc pode fazer o mesmo com o smb.conf ?
<parzewski> posso uai...
<parzewski> achei um post num forum
<gabezao> blz cola pra mim
<parzewski> falando que da esse erro por conta do "hide file = "
<parzewski> porem o post eh antigo
<parzewski> la o cara fala que tem que setar pra NO
<gabezao> não tem nada a ver o hide files, essa linha diz quais são os arquivos q serão escondidos da conexao samba
<gabezao> por padrão ele vem sem arquivos
<otherparza> blz
<otherparza> http://pastebin.com/WvZKJFfx
<otherparza> nem achei essa linha do hide file mesmo :D
<gabezao> ;       browseable = yes
<gabezao> tira o ;
<gabezao> e da um restart no bagulho e testa
<otherparza> como restarta?
<otherparza> :D
<gabezao> otherparza,
<gabezao> invoke-rc.d smbd restart
<parzewski> gabezao
<parzewski> deu na mesma
<parzewski> :S
<parzewski> devo ter feito merda qdo instalei o samba
<parzewski> :D
<parzewski> mas valeu pela ajuda, negada vai fechar o depto aqui
<parzewski> amanha cedo volto no perrengue
<parzewski> o/
<rmsraph> gabezao: vc saberia me dizer o pq do samba não mostrar as estações com windows 7 aki em ksa? ontem apareceu uma vez... aí hoje já não aparece mais... =D
<gabezao> samba não mostrar?
<gabezao> concordancia...
<gabezao> smbclient você diz rmsraph ?
<rmsraph> isso... smbclient... num vejo nada de erro de concordancia... =D
<gabezao> eu q li errado
<rmsraph> hehehe...
<rmsraph> então... no ubuntu 32bits funciona tranquilo, mas no 64 que dá esse problema... =D
<gabezao> pode ser que ele não esteja resolvendo nomes netbions
<gabezao> netbios
<rmsraph> uhmmm... =D
<kARMAk> Meu compartilhamento através do shared folder, não tá aparecendo no windows (host), o que pode ser ?
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/06/resolvendo-nomes-netbios-no-linux.html
<rmsraph> vlw gabezao, vou dar uma olhada
<gabezao> esse blog é meu rmsraph
<gabezao> pode perguntar depois
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> kARMAk, tem uma configuração do samba que pode ser feito através de interface gráfica: system-config-samba
<rmsraph> instala ele e dá uma olhada... é fácil de mexer... =D
<rmsraph> gabezao: eu não to conseguindo acessar o link que vc me passou
<gabezao> aparece o rmsraph ?
<rmsraph> não entendi...
<gabezao> oq?
<gabezao> qnd vc tenta entrar
<rmsraph> ele só fica carregando... não aparece nada... ping não responde... =D
<rmsraph> eu acessei através do cache do google... =D
<gabezao> estranho ele nao pingar, pq é hospedado no blooger rmsraph
<gabezao> hahaha
<rmsraph> iuashiauhsiuahs... num sei... =D
<rmsraph> agora foi... e ta pingando
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> gabezao: eu tentei pingar acessar e nada... aí lembrei que eu tinha acabado de desconectar o cabo... =D
<rmsraph> aiushaiushiauhsa
<paladinn> salve
<gabezao> HHOAEOHEOHEOH
<gabezao> :x
<rmsraph> já tava pensando que não deu certo... vou testar agora com a máquina conectada
<rmsraph> =D
<gabezao> salve
<rmsraph> gabezao: Caraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,, funcionou... obrigado
<gabezao> no meu caso eu faço: nautilus smb://nome_da_maquina
<gabezao> e vai se boa, só alegria
<gabezao> :)
<rmsraph> passei muito tempo pesquisando uma coisa que funciona e fiz muitas coisas... e nada... =D
<rmsraph> obrigado...
<rmsraph> agora sim... =D
<gabezao> :D
<Spiga> alguem ai tem convites do g+
<gabezao> q eu saiba não ta liberado mais convites Spiga
<Spiga> hum..
<gabezao> o Kazenin q gostou daquela joça
<gabezao> HOOHEOHAEHO
<Kazenin> gabezao, foi
<rmsraph> eu queria um convite... =D
<gabezao> EU ACHEI O MAIS LEGAL
<gabezao> é arrastas
<gabezao> as pessoas
<gabezao> para os circulos
<gabezao> mt divertido.
<Spiga> queria ver como ficou..
<rmsraph> o Google Music é massa... =D
<gabezao> é gratis?
<rmsraph> deve ser... promete balançar o facebook...
<rmsraph> gabezao: enquanto está em testes sim... depois não sei
<gabezao> We're sorry. Music Beta is currently only available in the United States
<rmsraph> usa algum proxy de US e pede convite... depois de convidado o google muda sua lingua pra en-US e vc pode acessar sem proxy
<rmsraph> en-US é nas pesquisas... aí é só voltar a configuração
<gabezao> entendi
<gabezao> vamos pelo tor
<gabezao> Meu ip é 62.220.135.129
<gabezao>  
<gabezao> IP Reverso spftor3.privacyfoundation.ch
<gabezao> peguei um ip do chile
<gabezao> assim fode
<rmsraph> lembrando... só US... =D
<gabezao> essas horas q eu queria te ruma vps nos eua
<gabezao> HOEAHO
<rmsraph> iashiaushiauhsa
<sharch> (´・ω・)つ
<vitorlobo> Olá pessoal. Venho aqui para convida-los a participar do Challenge ( desafio ) de programação e lógica em :  http://pzim.forumeiros.com/  Obrigado e tenham um ótima semana.
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim,  desculpa n era pra ser aqui
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<rmsraph> vitorlobo: era pra ser aonde??? =D #curioso
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  python-br , c-br
<rmsraph> =D
<vitorlobo> rmsraph, tem alguma sugestão onde eu possa divulgar?
<vitorlobo> :P
<rmsraph> não tenho... vou divulgar no  meu twitter... =D
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  po, brigadão cara :)
<AKINATON> gente to precisando de um programa q tipo, eu possa colocar nele um filme de 1 hora e ele cortar este filme para min em varios de 20 minutos, tipo isto, alguem me indica algum?
<vitorlobo> AKINATON,  n serve cortar ele em um editor de vidoe  e renderizar depois as partes nao?
<vitorlobo> AKINATON,  te recomendaria o kdenlive... vc renderizar em AVI DV ( fica grandão ) mas dai vc reduz usando o programa DEVEDE q reduz pra AVI de alta qualidade porém de tamanho pequeno
<AKINATON> olha eu tava fazendo assim no Pitivi, so q tava demorando muito e os arquivos estavam ficando muito grandes em megabites, ai pensei q poderia aver algum q vc marcava em quantos pedaços vc queria, tipo um compactador q vc marca para compactar em um serto tamanho e ele cria varios arquivos para vc neste tamanho
<rmsraph> alguém sabe onde ficam salvas as conversas do empathy?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: grep -r empathy ~
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: ou entao usa a gui de busca ora bolas
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: a gui eu vi... =D é que eu quero salvar uma conversa em específico
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: na epoca acheio o empathy antipático, buguento. Como anda agora?
<rmsraph> ele é meio estranho... mas me conforme e to me acostumando...
<rmsraph> tem alguém mais legal?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: vc viu a gui de busca e nao buscou? ou buscou e achou um .empathy ou algo assim?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: vc quiz dizer _algum_?
<rmsraph> pelo comando tava aparecendo um monte de coisa... aí redirecionei pra um arquivo
<rmsraph> isso algum... =D
<rmsraph> o empathy envia e recebe conversas offline... =D
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: vc sabe onde fica seu profile do empathy? entao grep -r $pedaco_da_conversa $emphaty_dir
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: e o seu "outro" nao recebe offline? qual seria?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: ps: esquece a primeira dica do grep, não vai buscar nome de arquivo mas sim em arquivos
<rmsraph> acho que o amsn não recebia e ele só loga conta msn... o pidgin eu não usei ele de forma a conhecer bem...
<RenatoSilva> acho q os dois enviam e recebem offline, nao sei
<rmsraph> hehehe...
<RenatoSilva> esse emphaty tinha uns bugs mto basicos, achei ruim e tirei
<rmsraph> uhmmm... qual vc usa?
<RenatoSilva> pidgin
<rmsraph> o comando grep faz pesquisa dentro de arquivos?
<rmsraph> eu uso ele pra filtrar as saídas do terminal... =D
<rmsraph> eu achei... pesquisando pessoalmento mesmo... =D
<RenatoSilva>  rmsraph: vc usa com pipe? funciona tb, ele lê da entrada tbm
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: ps ax | grep $programa
<rmsraph> esse é o mais frequente...
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: pipe
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: o q é esse pipe que vc ta falando?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: |
<rmsraph> ahh tah... esse mesmo... é que depois que eu mandei o comando vc mencionou o pipe aí parecia que vc tava falando de outra coisa... =D
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: ler da entrada seria como?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: ler onde?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: dentro de um programa em C?
<rmsraph> <RenatoSilva>  rmsraph: vc usa com pipe? funciona tb, ele lê da entrada tbm
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: echo "oi" manda "oi" pra saída, o pipe pega essa saída e envia como entrada do grep
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: o grep é programado para ler da entrada se você não disser em que arquivos procurar
<rmsraph> uhmmm... =D
<rmsraph> agora entendi... =D
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: tenta ae: $grep oi, depois $grep oi arquivo_que_contem_oi.txt
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> aprendi mais uma aqui... =D
<RenatoSilva> ui ui
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: Obrigado... =D
<RenatoSilva> np
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd, boa noite. :)
<mwallacesd> É, ai no Brasil, com certeza!
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> Aqui são apenas 17:20
<mwallacesd> Hehehe
<peregrinator_six> então é isso!
<mwallacesd> Como vc ta?
<rmsraph> mwallacesd: aonde é aí? #curioso
<rmsraph> onde*
<mwallacesd> Mexico brow
<mwallacesd> Tequila's word
<mwallacesd> *world
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> legal... um dia gostaria de conhecer aí... =D
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: tem como deixar o xchat no tray?
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  vc minimiza ele normalmente q ele fica no tray...
<vitorlobo> pelo menos aqui fica
<rmsraph> aqui não fica... =D
<Pskol> clica no x
<rmsraph> lol
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: uso pidgin
<Pskol> no meu eu clico no x
<Pskol> xchato
<rmsraph> o meu ele fecha... =D
<rmsraph> eu tenho instalado aki o xchat-gnome
<Pskol> ixe instals o original
<peregrinator_six> Spiga, ...
<peregrinator_six> ops.. erro nick...
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, ...
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-06
<Pskol> ?
<rmsraph> então... deixa o tray pra outra hora... eu vou pesquisar depois... =D
<rmsraph> alguém conhece um editor de PDF pra linux?
<peregrinator_six> rmsraph,
<peregrinator_six> o propio OO faz isso com um plugin
<rmsraph> 00?
<rmsraph> OO??
<Pskol> open office
<rmsraph> asiuhaisuhaiush... pensei em tanta coisa que poderia ser... =D
<rmsraph> mas não pensei no office... =D
<rmsraph> ele pega um pdf e edita ele?
<peregrinator_six> rmsraph, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2346
<peregrinator_six> tá ai, até!
<rmsraph> obrigado... =D já pesquisei bastante e não tinha achado nada
<rmsraph> =D
<ricardo> pessoal poderia saber por que o amsn nao abre a webcam?
<RenatoSilva> deve estar de mau humor
<deadlock> ricardo, dá um lsusb aí
<ricardo> é um comando?
<deadlock> não, é um tipo de pizza
<ricardo> ta bom.. desculpe minha ignorancia pois nao sei nada de linux
<ricardo> fiz o comando e dai?
<deadlock> vê se aparece algo relacionado a Webcam
<ricardo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a102 Suyin Corp. Acer/Lenovo Webcam [CN0316]
<ricardo> aparece isso
<deadlock> ricardo, já testou em algum outro software?
<ricardo> nao
<RenatoSilva> cara o amsn eh mto tosco, o dificil eh alguma coisa funcionar nele
<ricardo> e tem algum outro q roda webcam/
<RenatoSilva> brincadeira, mas eh bem comum esses problemas pois o amsn q eu saiba nao eh [frequentement] atualizado
<deadlock> ricardo, teste com o Emesene, pode ser problema do aMSN, já que a Microsoft, recentemente, mais uma vez, mudou o protocolo :P
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: infelizmente acho que nao...
<ricardo> mas ele abre webcam?
<deadlock> ricardo, sim sinhô
<RenatoSilva> Emesene, é um nome que não sei por que me trás más lembranças
<ricardo> blz
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: eu te conheço?
<ricardo> acho q nao sou de sc
<RenatoSilva> ricardo, Ricardo__, ricardopontes?
<ricardo> nao
<RenatoSilva> ok ok
<RenatoSilva> inaceitavel 2011 e ubuntu nao tem webcam
<RenatoSilva> e a propaganda toda, oooh unity revolução... bah! sai fora
<ricardo> nao intendi
<mwallacesd> Oo
<deadlock> ricardo, e aí, instalou?
<ricardo> to instalando
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: qual parte, unity?
<ricardo> tudo..
<ricardo> hehe
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: inaceitavel estarmos em 2011 e voce pobre usuario nao poder usar uma WEBCAM!!!
<RenatoSilva> isso tu entendeu ne rs
<ricardo> sim.. mas pq? problema no ubuntu?
<tkruise> instalo compiz config o sistema vai inteiro pro inferno
<tkruise> pnc desse cubo
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: ue 2011, coisa simples trivial, tinha q ter
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: pnc?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: Natty?}
<RenatoSilva> s/}//
<tkruise> maverick
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: meu maverick rodava legal
<tkruise> começa a dar aquele erro na /etc/.ICEautenthicate
<tkruise> algo assim
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: mas nunca reinstalei o compiz acho. Estragou foi no natty
<tkruise> e um outro erro ai que esqueci
<tkruise> até que o gnome deu pau
<tkruise> e sumiu todos temas
<tkruise> hmmm
<tkruise> nem vou instalar o compiz denovo
<RenatoSilva> q merd
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: se tu puder, formata e instala o natty
<tkruise> ou foi quando eu chmodei alguma coisa...
<tkruise> yeah formatarei
<tkruise> eu tava tentando chmodar o /var/www
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: conhece o unity?
<tkruise> pra ficar testando arquivos php
<tkruise> e fiquei doido
<tkruise> no
<tkruise> que é unity
<_codeman> pessoal por que naum consigo usar o comando su
<tkruise> pq vc nao setou o password talvez _codeman
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vai conhecer no natty, bela porcaria. Antes de logar, quando entra o seu login, aparee opções embaixo, escolhe ubuntu clássico ou algo assim, ai ele NAO vai usar o unity
<tkruise> sudo passwd _codeman
<_codeman> ok
<_codeman> vou tentar
<ricardo> eu uso o unity e nao acho tao ruim assim
<tkruise> mas o que é unity?
<tkruise> interface?
<_codeman> foi tkruise obrigado
<tkruise> _codeman,  :]
<_codeman> eu nem sabia q poder ter sido isso rsrsrs
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: a nivel de usuario, eh uma nova interface
<tkruise> hmmmm
<tkruise> e agora eu to com medo de usar chmod pq zuou tudo da ultima vez
<_codeman> tkruise,  é estranho so usar o sudo apt-get e depois ter q usar outro comando rrssrrsrs
<tkruise> to quase indo pro w7 só pra 'estudar' php
<_codeman> tkruise, aff
<_codeman> rsssr
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: na pratica seu desktop vira uma barrinha com icones bonitinhos na esquerda e um search bar no topo que mostra sugestoes enquanto digita
<_codeman> voltar para o rwin nunca mais
<_codeman> rsrsrsrs
<tkruise> eu n consigo ficar la no 7 por mais de 10 min
<tkruise> hahaahaha
<tkruise> RenatoSilva, credo, tipo googlebar
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eu uso win7 e natty sem problemas
<tkruise> eu uso win7, xp, mav, fedora 13
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: tu vai ver, eh a maior frescura
<RenatoSilva> fedorento nunca mais usei
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: e no site fazem maior alarde que é uma revolução na interface, bah...
<tkruise> falam isso do mandriva tb
<tkruise> ha
<ricardo> viu preciso instalar o blender 2.56 mas no repositorio de arquivo tem so o 2.49 como atualizar?
<gabezao> ricardo
<deadlock> ricardo, ou adiciona o repositório da versão instável, ou baixa o pacote .deb, ou baixa o source e compila
<gabezao> procura no google
<gabezao> algum PPA
<RenatoSilva> tkruise:  e do kde 4 tbm se nao me engano? lembra daquele video das pessoas pensando q era windows 7? qta frescura
<deadlock> ricardo, e a webcam, funfou?
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: viu pq? blender pra webcam no amsn?
<tkruise> RenatoSilva, aham, é lindo haha
<ricardo> nao testei pois os contatos que queria falar com a webcam nao ta on
<ricardo> é q to usando um programa q pede este blender
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: a qual eh, maior fresura. KDE eh mto feio. A unica coisa q gosto no KDE eh o barulhinho de vidro quebrando nos erros hehe
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: e como vc pegou esse programa? do repo? deveria vir com as dependencias certas
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: se vc instalou fora do repo esta em maus lencois ja q vc eh "novo no linux"
<ricardo> é o openshot e ele tem q ter o blender instalado
<ricardo> instalei do repositorio
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: pegou de onde isso?? como instalou??
<tkruise> RenatoSilva, ok eh coisa de fresco mas é o ó
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: ah ta
<ricardo> mas o repositorio nao ta atualizado do blender
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: "mas ? o ?" ? usa ascii ou utf-8
<tkruise> RenatoSilva,  mas eh o oh
<RenatoSilva> ricardo: perae ricardo, se vc aptget instalou esse treco, as dependencias TEM que vir todas CERTINHAS, se um dos pacotes que vem nao eh o q o treco precisa, isso eh um bug! reporta no Launchpad
<tkruise> nao sei mudar o formato por dentro do xchat RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eh o oh no Rio de Janeiro quer dizer que eh ruim, nao sei onde vc mora rs...
<tkruise> sul mg
<tkruise> eh o oh aqui = bom
<tkruise> hahahaha
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ok vamos conversar em ascii entao
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: hahahah q engraçado rs
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: sobre o natty/unity, a verdade eh q só cagou meu visual personalizadaço, sorte que consegui recuperar: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<tkruise> meu mav tav alindo
<tkruise> instalei compiz foi tudo pro inf
<RenatoSilva> hahaah
<RenatoSilva> olha o meu como eh
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: esse konqueror eh uma caca: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/34740924/Problem.png
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: só nele q dá isso, o bug tá lá desde 2009: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/34740924/Problem.png
<tkruise> wow tava o oh
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: só nele q dá isso, o bug tá lá desde 2009: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212351
<ubottu-br> KDE bug 212351 in general "display:table ignores min-width/max-width CSS" [Normal,New]
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: oq? o meu?
<tkruise> aham
<tkruise> no vlog la
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: pois sim, pois sim, bonitaum rs
<tkruise> e eu perdi tudo
<tkruise> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<RenatoSilva> formatar faz milagres
<tkruise> eh tao mais facil
<tkruise> clicar no wamp/localhost
<tkruise>  mostrar os dir
<tkruise> do que dar permissao ao mundo
<tkruise> errar o chmod e formatar pela 3ª vez
<RenatoSilva> wamp?
<RenatoSilva> aquele tudo em um?
<tkruise> é
<tkruise> eh
<tkruise> do windows
<RenatoSilva> usa no windows entao
<tkruise> ah mas nao consigo ficar la fico doido
<RenatoSilva> ta tendo q fazer chmod pro lamp? ele nao acerta tudo sozinho?
<tkruise> nunca tentei usar no wine maaas
<tkruise> nao
<tkruise> chmod pq eu vou salvar os php
<tkruise> na /var/www/
<tkruise> e eu nao consigo editar os arquivos depois
<RenatoSilva> vc ta fazendo pra aprender? ta seguindo os tutos? pq precisa exatamente do chmod?
<tkruise> to fazendo pq eu quero fazer php so por aqui agora n quero ir pro windows
<tkruise> to usando jedit e eclipse
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: salva no teu ~/.public_html
<tkruise> isso que me encuca
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: pq
<tkruise> como eu vou chegar no  ~
<tkruise> usando o localhost
<tkruise> http://localhost/ ?!?!
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: kra o apache funciona de tal forma que se vc entra com http://server/~user, ele responde com o q tiver no /home/user/.public_html. Nao sei se vem habilitado por padrao
<deadlock> tkruise, tem que mudar o httpd.conf
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ^^^
<tkruise> sim me falaram isso deadlock
<tkruise> dar permissao pelo httpd.conf ?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: de repente o seu lamp ja vem com isso ativado, da uma testada rapida
<tkruise> pro apache nao me jogar o 403 certo?
<deadlock> tkruise, não, mudar a raíz
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eh alguma conf q tu habilita la
<deadlock> tkruise, mas antes disso, tente fazer um link pra tua home
<RenatoSilva> mudar a raiz?????
<RenatoSilva> link pra home???
<RenatoSilva> nao precisa nada disso, eh uma confzinha q ativa o ~
<deadlock> tkruise, mas porque não tá funcionando?
<tkruise> deadlock,  eu tento abrir um arquivo php no localhost/var/www/qualquercoisa.php
<tkruise> ele me da erro 403
<RenatoSilva> vcs nunca acessaram site de universidade tipo ufblabla.br/~nomedoaluno?
<tkruise> e no httpd.conf da pasta do apache2 nao tem nada
<deadlock> tkruise, $ sudo chmod 775 -r /var/www
<deadlock> tenta isso
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vai pelo caminho menos estressante rapa
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: cuidado com tentar comandos perigosos como esse sem saber o q vc ta fazendo exatamente
<gabezao> CUIDADO
<gabezao> O deadlock é hacker
<gabezao> do mal.
<gabezao> LSAKLSAKSAAK
<deadlock> kkkkk
<tkruise> ta faltando coisa nesse chmod
<deadlock> tkruise, tira o -r
<RenatoSilva> ha?
<gabezao> o -r é antes
<deadlock> e bota -R
<RenatoSilva> é
 * RenatoSilva nao se da bem com numeros no chmod, se esforça pra lembrar. Geralmente usa ugo=rwx etc
<RenatoSilva> hmm 775...
<tkruise> funciona :]
<deadlock> tkruise, se quiser alterar também, bota 777
<RenatoSilva> 1+2+4 = 7, mas pra lembrar o q eh o q eh o oh
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: po faz um #chmod ugo=rwx -R / de uma vez entao kkkk
<tkruise> ook
<tkruise> ah
<tkruise> lembrei qq deu pau hj na maquina
<tkruise> q tive que formatar trocentas
<tkruise> eu dei chown na /etc/
<tkruise> dai comecou a dar erro pra todo lado
<RenatoSilva> putz
<RenatoSilva> hahahahahaha
<tkruise> mas uns erros de trocentas linhas
<tkruise> sumiram os icones e pronto
<tkruise> e possivel criar um servidor dentro do wine? com o wamp?
<gabezao2> :D
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: q meleca hein
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vc ta no kubuntu agora?
<RenatoSilva> ou alguem
<tkruise> neem to
<tkruise> acabei de formatar rarara
<RenatoSilva> alguem ve como isso fica no konqueror ae http://moin.larpwiki.de/LarpWiki
<tkruise> RenatoSilva,  acha mais facil ter dado os erros com o chown ou com o compiz?
<tkruise> pq eu so dei o chown
<tkruise> nao fiz mais nad
<tkruise> ahaahhahahaha
<RenatoSilva> sei la
<tkruise> RenatoSilva,  isso no seu video e tudo com compiz?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eh
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: compiz, um tema gtk, e o emerald
<Rubem> Um aplicativo para converter música para mp3
<tkruise> muy bueno
<_codeman> galera  alguem sabe como colocar o man page traduzido
<_codeman> consegui
<_codeman> foi via synaptic mesmo
<tkruise> bahh ja pirou tudo de novo qlq pasta nova que jogo pro /var/www/ eu ganho um 403 no localhost
<gabezao> tkruise,
<gabezao> veja o log de erros
<gabezao> do apache
<gabezao> :)
<tkruise> nem precisa de log de erros
<tkruise> You don't have permission to access /lesson7/aa.php on this server.
<gabezao> vc fez o chmod?
<tkruise> fiz
<tkruise> 777
<gabezao> então veja o log de erros...
<gabezao> as vezes é configuraçao do htaccess
<tkruise> é
<tkruise> [Tue Jul 05 22:28:45 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /lesson2/index.htm denied
<gabezao> ls -l /var/www/lesson2/
<gabezao> e cola no pastbin.
<RenatoSilva> http://pastie.org
<tkruise> ta rw
<RenatoSilva> pasteia la
<gabezao> cola? :)
<tkruise> http://pastie.org/2170164
<gabezao> ta ae o erro
<gabezao> ;)
<gabezao> vc fez o chmod com sudo?
<tkruise> fiz
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ls -l /var/www/*
<tkruise> sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www
<gabezao> mas esse arquivo só tem permissoes para o usuario bil
<gabezao> e o usuario do apache é www-data
<tkruise> sim eu vi que é só pro bil só nao entendo porque haha
<tkruise> o chmod ta certo
<tkruise> nao?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vc deu algum chown?
<RenatoSilva> no www
<tkruise> nono
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ls -l /var/www/* !!!
<tkruise> wow
<tkruise> ta tudo bil
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ls -l /var/www/* !!! se o proprio www nao aparecer, #ls -l /var | grep www
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: pasteia ae
<tkruise> soh os daquela hr tao root
<gabezao> de com sudo e testa tkruise :)
<tkruise> os que eu coloquei depois tao bil
<gabezao> então
<tkruise> http://pastie.org/2170174
<gabezao> por isso :)
<tkruise> eu vou ter que fazer isso sempre que tiver pasta nova? :|
<gabezao> depende de como vc subindo esses arquivos
<gabezao> ;)
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: hr?
<tkruise> hr?
<tkruise> gabezao,  peguei eles da outra partição do w7 e colei pra /var/www/
<tkruise> mas mesmo com o chmod
<tkruise> tudo fica bil
<tkruise> wraaaaaaaaaaa
<gabezao> sim
<gabezao> pra mudar user
<gabezao> tem que ser chown
<gabezao> chown -R www-data:www-data /var/wwww
<gabezao> com sudo.
<RenatoSilva> mas o u=rw,go= eh normal???
<RenatoSilva> nao tem um umask louco ae?
<gabezao> ta loco o umask mesmo
<gabezao> :P
<RenatoSilva> pelo menos vai funcionar, mas q ta cagado, parece q ta
<RenatoSilva> se fosse eu usava o super poder do formatar... rs
<gabezao> umask tinha q ser 022
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: po tem q tomar cuidado copiando de ntfs pra linux
<gabezao> formatar? LKSALSA
<tkruise> satanaas
<RenatoSilva> 022 eh o q mesmo? u=rwx,go=rx?
<gabezao> ISSO.
<tkruise> pra que diabos o www-data?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: o sistema de permissoes do reiserfs/whatever nao se aplica no ntfs e vice versa
<gabezao> tkruise, pq é o user do apache
<tkruise> RenatoSilva, resumindo, o que ta no w7 eu nao posso usar no lamp?
<tkruise> gabezao,  ah sim
<gabezao> usa normal, mas muda as permissoes depois de copiado
<gabezao> sem problemas.
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: o ubuntu usa um treco pra acessar a ntfs que faz tipo uma gambiarra, tipo todos os arquivos na ntfs sao executaveis e o dono é o root, e é rw pra todo mundo. Enfim, ls -l em ntfs nao quer dizer NADA sacou
<tkruise> entendi tudo até o ls -l
<tkruise> ls -l = listar com permissoes?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: é o que o gabezao disse, como expliquei acima, o sistema de permissoes do linux nao se aplica no windows entao quando vc "ls-l"eia o ntfs, ele mostra qualquer coisa sem sentido, e usa isso *no seu linux* se vc copiar.
<tkruise> ah sim
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: conclusao: se copiar do win pro linux, acerta as permissoes
<tkruise> muy bueno, vlw
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ls -l mostra mais informacoes, incluindo as permissoes (--help faz milagres se vc estiver só)
<RenatoSilva> sobre o ntfs not sure dos detalhes mas eh por ae (to no win7 nao da pra testar)
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: e ae, deu o chown, ta tudo funfando agora?
<tkruise> yeaa
<tkruise> tudo tranqui
<RenatoSilva> legal
<tkruise> vlw vlwvlw
<sandrossv> Hello World!
<tkruise> to num medo de instalar o compiz agora ahh
<peregrinator_six> tkruise, qual o seu ubuntu...?!
<tkruise> mav
<peregrinator_six> 10.10...?!
<tkruise> aham
<peregrinator_six> ah, molezinha!
<peregrinator_six> eu to com o 10.04 aqui e to com o compiz tranquilo!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> e a awn
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<tkruise> eu instalo o compiz ele comeca a criar uns erros tontos de usr
<sandrossv> instala o i3
<tkruise> sandrossv, tem a mesma funcao?
<sandrossv> tkruise: Não, to brincando
<tkruise> :]
<sandrossv> mas ele é bem legal
<sandrossv> tkruise: pra que vc quer usar o compiz ?
<tkruise> frescura de cubo só
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> Eu costumava instala tbm, mas nunca usava
<sandrossv> só de besteira
<tkruise> eh
<tkruise> tb n uso
<tkruise> (hahahaihahiaha)
<tkruise> brb
<RenatoSilva> cubo e janela mole
<tkruise> tattoo do quake 3, é demais pra minha cabeça..
<rmsraph> tkruise: que coisa louca... RenatoSilva... ta usando windows?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: o q eh louco?
<tkruise> faz tattoo do quake ai oh  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixskugIPSSQ
<tkruise> ah é quake 1 que faggot
<rmsraph> eu li a discussão de vcs falando do lamp.... e de permissão... =D
<rmsraph> e tbm agora eu sei que não é só eu que tem medo dos números... =D
<tkruise> sempre tive medo desses 755 775 777
<rmsraph> asiuahsiuahsiuha...
<rmsraph> tkruise: a única coisa que sei, e que talvez é errado: 7 pode tudo... =D
<Andre_Gondim> acredito que o ideal de permissão seja apenas leitura e escrita, não precisa de execução, no máximo 666
<tkruise> no php precisa de execucao
<tkruise> ?
<tkruise> nao?
<tkruise> 7= full, 6=rw rmsraph
<Andre_Gondim> tkruise, o programa php sim, o arquivo, eu acho que não, mas posso estar enganado, faz anos que mexi com php
<rmsraph> =D... vlw...
<rmsraph> vou fazer uma tabela disso e colocar ao meu alcance sempre que precisar... =D
<sandrossv> 7=rwx,6=rw,5=rx,4=r,3=wx,2=w,1=x
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: se vc roda o proprio php (shebang), precisa ser executavel
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, sim, foi o que eu disse, o programa, no caso com shebang, se não um index.php não precisa ser executável
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: eu nunca consigo lembrar 1=x 2=w 4=r, eh isso mesmo??
<sandrossv> Sim
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: nao eh 2=r e 4=w?
<tkruise> 4=r
<Andre_Gondim> Uma vez escrevi sobre isso http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/permissao-de-arquivos/
<tkruise> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<tkruise> ali a lista oh
<sandrossv> 1-2-4 = r-w-x
<tkruise> haahhaahahhahahaha
<sandrossv> Oops
<tkruise> 1=x
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: boa associacao
<sandrossv> 4-2-1 = r-w-x
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: retro o que eu disse rs
<RenatoSilva> retiro rs
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: mas continua boa....
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv, tkruise, Andre_Gondim, rmsraph: como nao tenho mto saco, uso só ugo=rwx
<tkruise> user group others read write n execute
<sandrossv> RenatoSilva: isso é igual a 777 ?
<tkruise> nao sei usar ugo
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, uma época pensei em estudar para lpi aí era melhor memorizar e hoje tá na cabeça
<tkruise> como vou especificar o user RenatoSilva
<tkruise> antes do ugo?
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: eu tbm não... mas se por acaso USA libera suas ogivas e eu só poderei usar os números pra sobreviver... não terei problemas... =D
<sandrossv> putz cara, quando vc entende o esquema dos numeros fica tudo mais facil xD
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: ugo=rwx eh igual 777
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: heheh
<sandrossv> RenatoSilva: E se quiser.. sei la... 765 ?
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: po ugo rwx eh mto mais facil, eh intuitivo
<tkruise> ta é intuitivo
<tkruise> mas como usar
<sandrossv> pois é
<tkruise> ex.
<rmsraph> u=rw
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: 765 eh u=rwx,g=rw,o=rx
<rmsraph> as vezes eu coloco u+r aí ele adiciona a leitura e no caso u=r ele fica só como leitura??
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: pode ser mais facil dependendo da permissao ja existente, por exemplo vc quer trocar a flag de executavel:
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: isso
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: exemplo: chmod +x file; chmod -x file
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: eh bem fexivel
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: chmod ug+x,o=, etc
<tkruise> bem melhor
<sandrossv> eu ainda prefiro os umeros
<sandrossv> numeros*
<rmsraph> pra dar permissões diferentes de u e o é separado por vírgula?
<rmsraph> puts... sempre faço um de cada vez... aiushiaushiuahsiuahs =D
<tkruise> uai
<rmsraph> nubeza
<tkruise> falei uai que fera
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: pra quem nao conhece nenhum, acho o intuitivo melhor, embora os numeros *quando vc aprende* vc digita menos pelo menos
<sandrossv> RenatoSilva: Concordo
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: pode usar virgula
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: eu dava espaço... =D aí num dava certo fazia um de cada vez... nunca precisei pra tarefas grandes, então não fazia mal nenhum
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: chmod u+x,g-rw,o+r file
<rmsraph> ohhh... cara... to aprendendo cada coisa aki... =D se soubesse teria vindo aki antes... =D muito massa... vcs são 10
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: vc nao conhecia irc
<rmsraph> conhecia sim...
<RenatoSilva> qtos anos vc tem, vc eh de onde
<rmsraph> mas na minha cabeça o irc era antigo e ninguém usava quase... =D
<RenatoSilva> eu peguei costume de um amigo...usava forum depois vi que era um saco
<rmsraph> tenho 20 anos sou de Mato Grosso do Sul...
<RenatoSilva> legal
<RenatoSilva> sou do Rio, 27
<Pskol> rmsraph, campo grande?
<rmsraph> sempre gostei do conhecimento, mas agora estou me dedicando muito ao linux e o conhecimento
 * RenatoSilva mode_noob_detect = on
<rmsraph> não... é Próximo... Sidrolândia
<Pskol> hum eu sou de campo grande :P
<RenatoSilva> conhecimento? que entidade eh essa
<rmsraph> =D... que massa...
<rmsraph> conhecimento no geral... =D
<RenatoSilva> ah
<rmsraph> até esses dias eu usava mais o windows...
<rmsraph> e tbm alguns erros que ocorreram no ubuntu afetaram nas minhas decisões... aí agora to aqui só usando ubuntu, apesar de o windows estar instalado... =D
<tkruise> eu nao consigo mais ficar no windows
<tkruise> me da desespero
<tkruise> ahhahiaahiaah
<tkruise> só uso pra phpzar mesmo
<rmsraph> então... a vontade de usar o terminal é grande... =D
<rmsraph> principalmente ls
<rmsraph> e ficar navegando nas pastas atoa... =D
<Pskol> e sem os malditos virus hauhau
<rmsraph> é... tbm tem os vírus... =D
<rmsraph> Pskol: quantos anos?
<Pskol> 24
<sandrossv> tkruise: phpzar ?
<rmsraph> tkruise: eu ia usar só o ubuntu aki no meu note, mas deu um erro muito louco aí instalei o windows e o ubuntu... testei o fedora 15
<Pskol> fedora eh pra mata ein
<rmsraph> Pskol: fez/faz facu?
<Pskol> rmsraph, me formei ano passado em redes, na uniderp
<tkruise> sandrossv, fico estudando php por la
<rmsraph> eu instalei pra ver o gnome 3 por padrão no sistema... eu tinha instalado ele no ubuntu... aí tbm testar uma distro diferente...
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.8] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 79.1% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 42.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI1: VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<rmsraph> mas o ubuntu não quer que eu vá... =D
<sandrossv> rmsraph: archlinux
<Pskol> :D
<rmsraph> Pskol: essa descrição do seu pc existe algum comando que dá tudo isso ou vc colheu manalmente?
<rmsraph> manualmente*
<tkruise> eu lembro dessa descrição
<tkruise> hahaihaihaia
<tkruise> de que script era isso
<tkruise> cyberscript?
<Pskol> /sysinfo
<Pskol> tem q instalar o plugin
<tkruise> ahh
<Pskol> xchat-xsys
<tkruise> apt-get install xchat-xsys?
<tkruise> como assim 11mb
<rmsraph> num da pra eu instalar esse... eu tenho instalado o xchat-gnome...
<rmsraph> =D
<Pskol> é
<Pskol> poise, remove esse gnome-xchato ai
<Pskol> instala o xchat normal
<sandrossv> irssi õ/
<RenatoSilva> pidgin
<rmsraph> será? to achando que ele é feio... =D
<tkruise> mirc é feio mesmo
<RenatoSilva> tudo feio exceto pidgin q eh o menos feio, da pra ficar bonito customizando
<tkruise> t7ds, fullt, cyberscript
<tkruise> ooo coiserada feia
<Pskol> o irssi eh muito bom, so nao uso pq ele nao vai pro tray
<tkruise> Pskol,  é o apt-get que eu falei mesmo?
<rmsraph> esse xchat-gnome não vai pro tray tbm... =D
<rmsraph> eu instalei ele pq tem um ícone do ubuntu no nome dele no synaptic
<tkruise> pq no synaptic ele ja ta
<paladinn> alguem joga travian
<tkruise> ;[
<tkruise> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[3 x AMD Phenom(tm) 8750 Triple-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 74.5% free] disk[Total: 876.9GB, 85.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<tkruise> é funciona
<Pskol> vamo troca de pc?
<rmsraph_> o que eu tenho que escrever?
<tkruise> neem ó
<tkruise> hahaha
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tkruise> o raph escreveu quit
<tkruise> ah
<rmsraph_> não... é que eu instalei o xchat
<rmsraph_> e to nele agora...
<rmsraph_> sysinfo
<rmsraph_> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 931MHz] mem[Physical: 3.7GB, 34.9% free] disk[Total: 361.2GB, 77.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<rmsraph_> ahaaaa
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.8] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 79.2% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 42.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI1: VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<tkruise> ele nao ve a % que usei no windows 7
<paladinn> celeron d
<Pskol> noosa meu pc ta velho mesmo
<Pskol> hauhauha
<rmsraph> voltei... =D
<rmsraph> eu gostei do xchat... =D
<rmsraph> as letras ficaram menores e tem mais configurações... =D
<tkruise> quase melhor que fullt
<rmsraph> nossa... o melhor... =D
<Pskol> massa era o t7ds
<rmsraph> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<tkruise> ooo RenatoSilva , coisa simples, preciso jogar a pasta do eclipse dentro do /etc/ e nao tenho permissao, sudo chmod u+r /etc/  ?
<tkruise> naah
<tkruise> +w
<tkruise> nah, vai dar errado
<Andre_Gondim> tkruise, o que você quer fazer?
<rmsraph> o user do etc é o root...
<tkruise> dar permissao pra copiar uma pasta pra dentro da /etc/
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: perae...
 * peregrinator_six meu humilde Super O.S. 10.04.2 http://www.2shared.com/photo/vCdT2sxT/Captura_de_tela.html
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eclipse???? como vc ta instalando?
<tkruise> peguei o .tar.gz do site, o eclipse helios pdt
<RenatoSilva> peregrinator_six: legal
<Andre_Gondim> tkruise, não seria melhor instalar por apt-get?
<rmsraph> num tem no repositório?
<tkruise> éé peregrinator_six  ta fodinha
<tkruise> n tem
<tkruise> esse pdt nao
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: nao!
<rmsraph> tkruise: PPA?
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, por que não?
 * peregrinator_six :)
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nao eh por nao ter o pdt (mas eu acho q tem)
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: tenta procurar por php
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: mas nao instala do repo!!!
<Andre_Gondim> ah tá
<tkruise> nao sei rmsraph
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: vou falar...
<tkruise> so encontro no sit emesmo
<tkruise> nos outros é o eclipse galileo
<RenatoSilva> tkruise, Andre_Gondim: como o eclipse eh lindo, ele nao tem install, make, next next finish, NADA. Unzipa e pronto, instalado!
<tkruise> eu sei RenatoSilva  mas nao quero deixar no desktop quero jogar pro etc
<tkruise> ou seila
<tkruise> aonde posso jogar? sem ficar chmoddando
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: assim, unzipa pro /opt/eclipse
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: e cria um atalho no desktop
<tkruise> eu vou unzipar pro opt e criar um item no menu apps>prog
<tkruise> precisa de chmod no opt tb
<tkruise> ooo zona
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: o problema de usar o do repo eh que 1ro: eh velho 2do: o update do eclipse conflita com o update do pacote em si!
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nao to no ubuntu nao lembro direito mas qual a permissao do /opt em si, e o owner?
<Andre_Gondim> RenatoSilva, beleza, faz anos que não instalo eclipse
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: esse eh o bom nao se "instala", apenas se usa rs
<tkruise> root RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> Andre_Gondim: s/se usa/se unzipa rs
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eu nao lembro como eu fiz, pq acho q o eclipse precisa escrever alguma coisa no diretorio, se unzipar e ficar tudo como root, so vai poder usar como root
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: deixa eu pensar um pouco...
<tkruise> sudo chmod 760  -R /opt/
<tkruise> ?
<vitor-br> pessoal, quais são as configurações que eu tenho que alterar para  o menu do grub só aparecer quando eu apertar shift?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: eh pq esse sistema de permissoes do linux eh um saco mesmo, no windows eh so adicionar o usuario na aba e taçl
<Andre_Gondim> tkruise, nem tudo se resolve com chmod, um chown pode resolver o seu problema
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nao altera o opt em si nao, apenas o eclipse. Para de ficar espirrando chmod pra tudo que eh lado rsrsr
<tkruise> eh
<tkruise> vou chownzar
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: to pensando num esquema, vc pode chownear -R vc:vc /opt/eclipse
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nenhum outro usuario vai poder usar no entanto
<tkruise> vc:vc = bil:bil?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vc pode criar um grupo eclipse e dar um chown :eclipse /opt/eclipse e depois chmod -R g=rwx /opt/eclipse, assim todos q sao do grupo eclipse podem escrever na pasta
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vc:vc == bil:bil se bil eh seu user, sim
<vitor-br> alguem sabe? lembro que é no /etc/default/grub
<tkruise> RenatoSilva, justamente mas pra mim extrair eu vou ter que chownear só o opt antes
<tkruise> éé bem isso
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ai entao vc se adiciona no grupo eclipse, essa criacao e adicao de grupo da pra fazer por GUI facinho
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nao mexe no /opt em si!
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: como regra geral, nao mexe (chown, chmod) em nenhuma pasta padrao do sistema!
<rmsraph> tkruise: extrai com sudo
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: se só conseguir extrair como root, entao faz com sudo e depois chowneia somente a pasta eclipse, de preferencia criando o usuario eclipse
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: Posso participar de mais de um grupo? (ainda não sei direito como funciona isso)
<rmsraph2_> rmsraph: teste
<rmsraph> rmsraph2_: teste2
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: pode
<Andre_Gondim> rmsraph, pode, mas o ideal é saber o que faz um grupo e aí sim entrar nele
<tkruise> nao entendi, como assim extrair com sudo, abro o terminal viro SU e vou la extrair?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: vai pela GUI. Sistema > Administracao > Usuarios e grupos, acho
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: via gui mesmo, entra no opt e extrai la
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: funciona?
<rmsraph> Andre_Godim, RenatoSilva: tem comando pra ver em quais grupos eu estou?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: se nao, ve se tem opção de extrair como root (sonho meu, com certeza nao tem)
<Andre_Gondim> rmsraph, groups
<tkruise> nao tem opcao de extrair como root ;[
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: tem mas nao lembro, vai na gui que te mostra.
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: seria sonho demais
<Andre_Gondim> tkruise, extriar como root?
<rmsraph> apareceu: raphael adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: alt+f2 aparece uma caixa de execução, digita "gksu nautilus"
<tkruise> pronto
<tkruise> foi
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ai pega o tar.gz e extrai pro /opt
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: como vc ta no nautilus como root, vai funcionar
<rmsraph> como eu adiciono um usuário em um grupo?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: dentro do /opt/eclipse ja eh a estrutura do eclipse ne? nao tem outra subfolder ainda ne?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: pela GUI eh facil
<tkruise> já é a structure
<tkruise> tranqui
<RenatoSilva> rmsraphmas acho q eh groupadd, qq coisa --help
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: entao vai pro term agora
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: groupadd adiciona um novo grupo no sistema...
<tkruise> RenatoSilva,  pra que, ele ja ta abrindo
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: cd /opt; ls -l => mostra o q?
<tkruise> drwxrwsr-x 9 root root 4096 2011-07-06 00:40 eclipse
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: esssas ferramentinhas sao confusas mesmo, nao lembro, tem um useradd e adduser por exemplo
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> pela GUI é fácil... =D queria comando... vou pesquisar... =D
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: agora tu me pegou com esse sticky bit (o s), sempre esqueço... mas faz assim....
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: cria o grupo eclipse e se adiciona nele, depois no terminal: #cd /opt && chown -R :eclipse ./eclipse
<rmsraph> usermod -G teste fulano //adicionar o fulano no grupo teste
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: acho q nao precisaras do chmod....
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: aeeeee
<rmsraph> tem um comando groupmod... deve fazer a mesma coisa sem o "-G"
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: --help faz magica! vai assim q tu vai longe
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: tenta whatis comando ou man comando
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: o google tbm... ahsiuhasiuhaiusha
<RenatoSilva> é rs
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: pronto?
<tkruise> chown: changing group of `./eclipse': Operation not permitted
<tkruise> aham
<tkruise> didnt work
<rmsraph> eu sempre uso o man... mas as vezes ta em inglÊs e ou tenho preguiça de ler ou não entendo certas coisas... =D
<rmsraph> tkruise: se vc não estiver como root não vai mudar, já que o eclipse é do root... =D
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: o # quer dizer que tem q chownear como root, usa o sudo chown se o prompt tá com $
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: $cmd = usuario normal, #cmd = rodar o cmd como root, ou $sudo cmd
<rmsraph> Amo o Linux... =D
<tkruise> pronto
<tkruise> foi
<tkruise> to dentro e ai
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: da um ls -l ./eclipse, tem q ta tipo drwxrwsr-x, root:eclipse
<tkruise> ta uma zona
<tkruise> hahaha
<tkruise> http://pastie.org/2170566
<rmsraph> só pra constar o groupmod faz algo diferente do usermod... =D
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: chown -R root:eclipse ./eclipse
<tkruise> pronto
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ps: o s nao eh sticky bit mas um outro treco q nao lembro agora: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: independente, agora o eclipse todo deve ser do root, grupo eclipse certo, e o grupo tem permissão de escrita certo?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: entao cria um atalho pro executavel do eclipse, vc pode depois baixar um icone do eclipse da net
<tkruise> yeah
<tkruise> baixei o icone ja
<tkruise> ta tranqui la em cima o atalho
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: so nao lembro como criar o atalho (no desktop e no menu do sistema)
<tkruise> ja pus ja
<tkruise> tranqui
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: entao manda ve, roda ae (vc ja se adicionou no grupo eclipse ne)
<tkruise> ja
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vc fez o atalho no menu?
<tkruise> aham
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: ai tem opcao de icone e consegue arrastar pro desktop acho q eh isso ne
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: mas enfim, roda e diz o q aparece
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: deve aparecer um dialog te pedindo o workspace. Vc sabe o q eh isso?
<tkruise> rodou
<RenatoSilva> pediu o workspace nao??
<tkruise> sei ja joguei pra longe o default era no usr
<tkruise> pus o workspace la no /var/
<RenatoSilva> vc SABE o que eh o workspace?
<tkruise> sei ora, aonde vao ficar os outros arquivos do 'projeto'
<RenatoSilva> nao, aonde vao ficar os proprios projetos
<rmsraph> tkruise: vc jogou dentro de uma pasta no /var/ ou nele mesmo?
<RenatoSilva> nao sei se o /var eh o lugar ideal, talvez seu home seja melhor. Eu, pessoalmente, crio uma pasta workspace dentro do proprio eclipse
<tkruise> joguei no /var/
<rmsraph> tkruise, como o RenatoSilva disse: colocar no home é melhor... =D
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: acho q tu fez uma cagada... da um ls -a /var, ve se aparece uma pasta .metadata
<rmsraph> tkruise, se precisar formatar e seu home tiver numa partição separada vc não perde seus projetos
<tkruise> relax eu nao fiz nada ainda ta aberto nao dei enter ainda
<tkruise> hahahaha
<rmsraph> =D
<tkruise> brb
<tkruise> o puto quer usar aqui..
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph, tkruise: na verdade o workspace eh onde ficam suas configs pessoais (seu profile) do eclipse, e ele TAMBEM geralmente eh o local onde ficam os seus projetos, mas eles podem estar em QUALQUER lugar e vc IMPORTAR pro seu workspace (entao no seu profile fica tipo ponteiros pros seus projetos espalhados por ai)
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: putz saiu no meio da cagada, replica essa mensagem ae se ele voltar?
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva, achei que o workspace só tinha os projetos... =D
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: pq eu to indo rs
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva, blz...
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: a pasta .metadata guarda suas preferencias....
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva, bom saber... vi ela aki... =D
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva, eu tbm não vou ficar muito... =D já deu sono... e aki ta um frio
<rmsraph> q vc nem imagina
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: o workspace eh seu profile de configs pessoais do eclipse, cada user tem suas preferencias no mesmo eclipse. Eh como se ele fosse criar um ~/.eclipse entendeu? mas eles chamam de workspace. Ele contem as configs, e onde estao seus projetos, que podem estar em qualquer lugar inclusive dentro do proprio workspace (acho q dai o nome, espaco de trabalho)
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: ai aonde? aqui no Rio frio de rachar
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: sidrolandia ms... aí ta frio tbm??
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: eu pessoalmente tenho uma pasta eclipse/workspace e meus projetos ficam em varios lugares espalhados, eu deixo no proprio workspace somente projetos sem importancia, como teste etc
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: mto frio
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: eu ainda não trabalho muito com esse tipo de coisa... mas eu gosto de deixa tudo em um lugar só
<RenatoSilva> sacou? eu guardo o workspace dentro do proprio eclipse...
<rmsraph> Uhummm...
<RenatoSilva> aqui por exemplo eu separo projetos em 2 pastas, Faculdade, e Treinamento, e tem um outro projeto Jaca
<RenatoSilva> o eclipse escaneia as pastas e importa os projetos
<RenatoSilva> se tivesse no proprio workspace, nao poderia dividir assim em hierarquia, todos os projetos estariam numa mesma pasta
<RenatoSilva> sacastes
<rmsraph> =D... sim...
<rmsraph> vou me lembrar... =D
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: há quanto tempo vc usa o irc e este canal?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: irc menos de 5 anos acho
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: esse canal nem uso, eh randomico
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: esses dias q to aqui
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> aiushiauhsiuhas... =D
<rmsraph> num sai daki não... =D
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: enquanto  for util/distrair rs
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: eu geralmente uso irc como ferramenta pra ajuda
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: e as vezes ajudar qdo da
<rmsraph> =D então... nesses dias que estou aqui vi gente ajudando e sendo ajudado... muito legal... =D
<RenatoSilva> eh legal
<RenatoSilva> mas cuidado para nao virar um ubuntonto rsrs
<rmsraph> aiushiauhsiuahs... =D
<RenatoSilva> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Y_8yEKCV__QJ:desciclo.pedia.ws/wiki/GNU/Chato+ubuntonto&cd=1&hl=pt-BR&ct=clnk&gl=br&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com.br
<rmsraph> eu uso ubuntu por ele ser bonito e ter programas mais recentes... mas quero me dar bem em qualquer distribuição... =D
<RenatoSilva> esse site eh de piadas rs
<RenatoSilva> bom rmsraph fuuui....
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: aishaiuhsiuahs... li tudo lá...
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: boa noite... =D
<rmsraph> to indo tbm... =D
<RenatoSilva> vlw
<rmsraph> Pskol: vc sabe como que abre link clicando com o botão esquerdo?
<rmsraph> é que eu preciso clicar com o direito e abrir link pra ele poder abrir... quero poder clicar com o esquerdo... =D
<domaxzz10> bom dia.
<domaxzz10> ha algum canal de iptables em portugues?
<domaxzz10> não estou conseguindo escrever uma dúvida em ingles.
<kARMAk> clear
<rmsraph> Bom Dia a todos... =D
<Known_problems> qual gerenciador de pacotes do Gnome ?
<Pskol> nenhum
<Stavale> gerenciador de pacotes é pela distro
<Known_problems> sei que tem um gerenciador de pacotes no ubuntu, que ao clicar pelo gerenciador de arquivos nos arquivos .deb, ele abre esse programa.
<rmsraph> Known_problems: Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<ptk> alguem msn-proxy?
<Stavale> synaptic
<Known_problems> sei q claro que é um só uma frente... ele usa toda base do apt.  mais quero é nome desse programa
<Known_problems> Stavale, não é o synaptic
<rmsraph> Known_problems: software-center
<Known_problems> rmsraph, mais esse software-center num é um tipo de Painel de Controle?
<rmsraph> cara... ele é parecido com o synaptic só que é mais bonitinho... vc pode instalar e desinstalar programas através dele...
<rmsraph> por padrão ele abre pacotes .deb
<Known_problems> rmsraph, Obrigado...
<rmsraph> Known_problems: de nada.. =D
<Known_problems> rmsraph, como disse esse software-center, é tipo um painel de controle, num é esse não.  o que estou a procura. é bem simples , e é aberto no duplo click em arquivos  .deb
<rmsraph> ahhh acho que sei...
<rmsraph> algo como gdebi
<rmsraph> ou debi
<rmsraph> eu não me lembro muito bem... =D
<rmsraph> Known_problems: gdebi e gdebi-core
<rmsraph> os dois são instalados juntos... =D esse instala os .deb sozinho
<Known_problems> rmsraph, bingo! é esse mesmo
<Known_problems> rmsraph, evita a fadiga de se usar o dpkg -i ,   heheheh
<Known_problems> rmsraph, thanks
<rmsraph> Known_problems: faz muito tempo que não vejo esse... =D
<ptk> alguém usa msn-proxy?
<kARMAk> Como aumento o tempo de "travamento com senha" do ubuntu ?
<rmsraph> kARMAk: Sistema>Preferencias>Protetor de Tela... provavelmente é esse
<kARMAk> Mais lá não tem opção de tempo para travar, lá é só pra adicionar protetor de tela, não ?
<rmsraph> então... depois da proteção de tela ele trava... aí vc tem que digitar a senha
<Known_problems> ptk, eu uso msn-proxy pq ?
<Gouki> Boa Tarde =)
<Guest60760> Boa Tarde
<Spiga> boa tarde alguem ai trabalha com alguma impressora nao fiscal matricial?
<Spiga> óu desevolveu algum programa ... para elas
<UdontKnow> pq nao faz sua pergunta, direto?
<Spiga> blz, alguem sabe alguma impressora similar a Easy Ap40n
<Spiga> da quattroe
<UdontKnow> pq nao fala o que quer fazer?
<Spiga> é isso que eu quero saber
<Spiga> se alguem sabe alguma similar a este modelo
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde!
<Spiga> alguem que trabalhe com  ela ou algo similar pois esta impressora fica dificil para eu mandar para manutenção. queria um outro modelo para ver se  a manutenção fica mais perto da minhh acidade
<Spiga> pois elas sao usadaas com muitas frequencia e quebra facil
<liberie>   tudo haver com o canal
<liberie> essa heim
<Spiga> claro pois tem muitos aki que trabalham com programação
<Spiga> poderia alguem ter mexido com elas.
<Spiga> tem muita gente que trabalha com suporte. tb
<liberie> acho melhor ler as regras
<liberie> antes de falar claro
<liberie> isso esta mais para o ##ubuntu-br
<UdontKnow> Spiga: tem milhares de modelos de impressoras matriciais. ja usei uma centena deles, mas nao conheco essa, e se conhecesse, seria dificil lembrar pelo numero
<Spiga> esse nao e o numero... e modelo dela
<UdontKnow> duh
<liberie> mais facil nao seria ver o que tem proximo a sua cidade
<liberie> e postar opcoes
<Spiga> o problema e o que ela imprime.
<UdontKnow> lol
<Spiga> e dificil achar essas impressoras. pequenas em formulario continuo...
<Spiga> a maioria hj e termica e cupom.
<Spiga> vou almoçar depois vejo isso melhor
<UdontKnow> rofl
<liberie> UdontKnow: rofl^2
<UdontKnow> mais perdido que azeitona na boca de banguela
<liberie> pois e mais por fora que bunda de indio
<Mano_Chao> surdo em bingo
<edenc_> cachorro que caiu do caminhão da mudança
<edenc> saci em corrida de bicicleta
<Guest51992> hei
<rmsraph> gabezao: e aew
<gabezao> eae
<AKINATON> semeion me da voz]
<nobrega> ola?
<gabezao> pimpom
<nobrega> será que alguem pode ajudar um novato?
<gabezao> depende, não sei oq vc vai perguntar
<gabezao> hahaha
<nobrega> legla um gozador ahahah
<rmsraph> gabezao: esses caras podiam sair perguntando
<Daekdroom> É porque o ideal mesmo é só perguntar, nobrega.
<nobrega> vc sabe atualizar o prg evolution
<gabezao> ja tentou pelo apt-get ?
<nobrega> eu baixe e nao sei quais opções deve marcar
<nobrega> nao sako nada de linux
<nobrega> baixe, mas nao sei onde localizar e como install
<rmsraph> nobrega: o sistema atualiza os programas automaticamente se eles foram instalados a partir dos repositórios
<gabezao> o evolution tem na central de programas do ubuntu.
<rmsraph> mais fácil instalar pela central... =D
<nobrega> ? to boiando
<gabezao> o evolution tem na central de programas do ubuntu.
<gabezao> clica em aplicativo > central de programas do ubuntu
<gabezao> escreve evolution e instalar.
<rmsraph> mas o evolution já vem instalado por padrão no ubuntu
<nobrega> pere
<nobrega> eu sei
<nobrega> eu queria atualizar para vs 3...
<nobrega> eu tenho a vs 2
<rmsraph> qual ubuntu vc está usando?
<nobrega> 10 algo mais
<nobrega> 10.4. lts
<gabezao> vai ter q instalar um repositorio nobrega
<nobrega> to no central e dai
<gabezao> sabe abrir o terminal?
<nobrega> talvez
<nobrega> eu abri ocentral
<nobrega> ele esta listado com instalado
<gabezao> no central do 10.04 so vai ter a versao 2 mesmo
<nobrega> intao eu baixei pra nada?
<levy> boa tarde a todos!
<Monarquista> Boa.
<nobrega> desculpa a burrice mas sou leigo no ubu e sou user do win... essa porca veia do bill
<rmsraph> nobrega: o que vc baixou é .deb ou .tar.bz2 ou .tar.gz?
<nobrega> .tar
<gabezao> sabe abrir o terminal nobrega ?
<nobrega> so sei que baixei do site
<nobrega> eu gosto de usar prg e nao web mail
<nobrega> acho que sei
<gabezao> tenta ae
<nobrega> open
<levy> aí users ubuntu, alguém pode dar um help aqui!?
<gabezao> ok, digita: uname -a
<gabezao> e cola aqui
<levy> como faço pra instalar meu modem da vivo?
<nobrega> commando nao encontrado
<gabezao> nobrega, você digitou correto?
<nobrega> Linux nobrega-desktop 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:54:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<gabezao> ok
<gabezao> digita agora
<nobrega> ok
<nobrega> abriu uma janela
<gabezao> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:danilo/evolution && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gabezao> esse comando inteiro :)
<gabezao> ele vai solicitar sua senha 1 vez
<gabezao> mas o evolution sera atualizado.
<nobrega> guns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<nobrega> karain o jente maluca
<gabezao> que?
<nobrega> nao foi apenas obs
<nobrega> odeman saiu (Quit: Se eu Gostasse de Janela eu Usava RWindows)
<levy> help! como faço pra instalar meu modem da vivo?
<levy> alguém??
<nobrega> como fala jenale em linux
<nobrega> pqp
<nobrega> um help ae
<rmsraph> levy: não posso te ajudar... tenta procurar no google pelo modelo e nome da distro que vc ta usando...
<levy> vlw
<rmsraph> nobrega: vc fez o que o gabezao disse?
<nobrega> algum poderia me help please
<nobrega> sim nao deu certo
<nobrega> o li disse que alguns indices....
<rmsraph> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danilo/evolution && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rmsraph> faz o que eu te mandei
<nobrega> lguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<nobrega> wait
<nobrega> mesmo erro
<rmsraph> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<nobrega> opa
<rmsraph> cola todo o erro nesse paste.ubuntu.com
<nobrega> desculpa ae
<rmsraph> nobrega: ?
<nobrega> como
<rmsraph> nobrega: pq pediu desculpa?
<nobrega> eu abro isso, no navegador?
<rmsraph> faz um de cada vez então...
<rmsraph> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danilo/evolution
<rmsraph> depois sudo apt-get update
<nobrega> so newbie no linux
<rmsraph> depois sudo apt-get upgrade
<nobrega> ainda to perdido
<rmsraph> aqui deu certo o comando...
<nobrega> 404 not found
<nobrega> ok
<nobrega> mesmo erro
<Kiler> http://brfacebook.blogspot.com  conheça o blog do facebook brasil
<rmsraph> eu preciso saber qual erro que é...
<rmsraph> entra no paste.ubuntu.com e cola o erro lá... aí vc me manda o link
<nhs> colei
<nhs> nobrega
<nhs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639087/plain/
<nhs> e isso?
<nhs> urg
<nhs> linux eh bem loco de coplex
<rmsraph> nhs: nobrega isso mesmo... mas sem o /plain/
<nhs> a vs do evolution esta old 2.28
<rmsraph> sim... ele não achou os arquivos... =D
<nhs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639087
<nhs> fiz dnload errado?
<nhs> ou corrompido?
<rmsraph> o download que vc fez deve estar certo... mas é mais complicado instalar desse jeito... =D
<nhs> um
<rmsraph> o jeito que a gente tava tentando fazer é mais fácil..
<nhs> que ze faz intao
<nhs> fala ae
<nhs> so num quero perder as config do prg
<rmsraph> aí vc vai ter que extrair e tentar instalar ele...
<rmsraph> num perde não...
<rmsraph> pq vc quer tanto atualizar ele?
<nhs> se puder ajudar fico grato
<nhs> para ver se melhora uns recursos
<nhs> manias
<nhs> are you here?
<nhs> tem mais de developer do Evolution?
<rmsraph> olha o negócio é procurar no google como instalar programas .tar.gz no linux
<rmsraph> nhs: qual a versão do seu evolution?
<nhs> 2.28
<nhs> baixei 3. algo
<nhs> eh muito update
<rmsraph> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:konstigt/evolution
<rmsraph> esse não é do 3 mas é do 2.32
<rmsraph> aí vc faz sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nhs> larga mao, valeu desiti
<nhs> vou largar como esta
<tkruise> a sigla ppa significa?  rmsraph
<Daekdroom> Personal Package Archive.
<nhs> quit
<nhs> exit
<rmsraph> e aew tkruise resolveu o php?
<tkruise> vllw
<tkruise> resolvi rmsraph  ta tranqui ja
<rmsraph> tkruise: eu tinha que te falar alguma coisa que o RenatoSilva disse... mas eu não me lembro e não sei onde ver o histórico daki... =D
<tkruise> rmsraph,  nem eu sei hahaaaa
<rmsraph> tkruise: na verdade o workspace eh onde ficam suas configs pessoais (seu profile) do eclipse, e ele TAMBEM geralmente eh o local onde ficam os seus projetos, mas eles podem estar em QUALQUER lugar e vc IMPORTAR pro seu workspace (entao no seu profile fica tipo ponteiros pros seus projetos espalhados por ai)
<rmsraph> isso que era pra te falar... =D
<tkruise>  éé, é um pouco mais do que eu pensava que era
<tkruise> alguem me falou algo de jogar um php.ini separado na pasta do workspace, nao entendi porque mas enfim haha
<tkruise> mas depois daqueles erros estranhos rmsraph  nem tentei colocar o compiz config de novo
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> eu deixo o meu do jeito que veio... =D
<rmsraph> mas nunca tive problemas instalando
<tkruise> hmmmmmmmmm
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<megalinux> tiao
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-07
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite
<UdontKnow> uia
<UdontKnow> "cabeça de vento"
<UdontKnow> boa noite, AiRhEaD
<AiRhEaD> \o/
<UdontKnow> heh, ele enttou aqui pra que?
<UdontKnow> entrou*
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> estou aqui com um problema a ligar a uma vpn
<MalMen> a ligação vpn falhou porque o serviço vpn falhou ao iniciar
<MalMen> alguem me pode ajudar sff ?
<nobrega> alguem pode ajudar error com atualizar
<nobrega> ola?
<nobrega> hello???
<nobrega> tem alguem ligado here
<nobrega> karai
<nobrega> kacete
<rmsraph> nobrega: olha o respeito...
<nobrega> pode ajudar
<nobrega> de pau no atualizador
<nobrega> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<nobrega> !pastebininit
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pastebininit' not found
<nobrega> !pastebininit
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, você precisa dizer qual o seu problema, caso alguém saiba irá lhe ajudar
<nobrega> erro ao atualizar
<nobrega> atualizar aponta erros
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639181
<nobrega> erro ao atualiar:
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639181
<nobrega> ?
<Daekdroom> nobrega, parece que você tem algum PPA adicionado que não existe mais.
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, o erro é que não existe esse ppa do evolution que você está usando, pode tirá-lo
<nobrega> depois que me mandaram dar os comandos para tentar atualizar o evolution
<nobrega> qq?
<nobrega> nem sei PPA
<nobrega> como se tira esses PPA
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, bota em um paste a saída do comando ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nobrega> no terminal?
<Andre_Gondim> sim
<nobrega> e mais?
<nobrega> saiu: 4 linhas dankilo...
<nobrega> @paste
<nobrega> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639185
<nobrega> digito kill, del erase...?
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, tenta sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/danilo-evolutio-lucid*
<nobrega> are waitting for christmans?
<nobrega> rm: não foi possível remover `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/danilo-evolutio-lucid*': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<nobrega> nao surtiu efeito
<nobrega> rm: não foi possível remover `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/danilo-evolutio-lucid*': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<xispirito> nobrega,  echo -e "\033[46;01;31mc\033[45;32m0\033[33mn\033[46;34ms\033[42;35m3\033[48;36mr\033[46;31mT\033[44;33m4\033[34md\033[36m0 =)"
<nobrega> ok
<nobrega> se eu der rm nos danilo files?
<nobrega> se eu usar:
<nobrega> rm tc/apt/sources.list.d/dan*
<nobrega> vai dar pane?
<nobrega> rm etc/apt/sources.list.d/dan*
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dan*
<nobrega> ok
<nobrega> nothing
<nobrega> porque sudo?
<nobrega> nao seria so rm
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, sudo antes do rm para ter poderes de root
<nobrega> aum
<nobrega> intendi
<nobrega> mas nao apagou
<nobrega> ta
<nobrega> apagou
<nobrega> mas tem mais
<nobrega> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639191/plain/
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639191
<nobrega> o que esta nesta pasta é o que ta travando?
<nobrega> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/k*
<Andre_Gondim> xispirito, seu trolll não foi legal, só para registrar
<nobrega> andre?
<nobrega> kabum
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, faça ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nobrega> ja fiz e dei o paste
<nobrega> tem 2
<nobrega> duas linhas
<nobrega> dois files
<nobrega> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639194
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639194
<xispirito> Andre_Gondim, =)
<nobrega> :-)
<nobrega> |-)
<wzk> :P
<nobrega> como é dorimindo emotiion
<nobrega> |P
<nobrega> |-P
<nobrega> zzzzzzz
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, agora não deverás mais ter aquele erro, faça um sudo apt-get updade
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, agora não deverás mais ter aquele erro, faça um sudo apt-get update
<nobrega> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639197/plain/
<nobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639197
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, apaga o k também
<nobrega> ? k?
<nobrega> sudo rm?
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, sim
<Andre_Gondim> nobrega, tu entendes o que estás fazendo?
<nobrega> ok
<nobrega> deletado
<nobrega> ok
<nobrega> acho que foi
<nobrega> posso falar um palavrao?
<nobrega> antes o que significa: lucid-partner.list  lucid-partner.list.save
<nobrega> faz parte do gerenciador eh?
<nobrega> so mais um help pode ser?
<nobrega> ja tentarum ajudar e nao foi
<nobrega> o lance de atualizar o prg Evolution da vs 2... p vs 3...
<nobrega> ?
<nobrega> qual o melor prg de correio eh o evolution ou tem outro melhor
<nobrega> alguem esta acordao ainda?
<UdontKnow> nao
<nobrega> boa noite a todos
<nobrega> andre_g....
<nobrega> valeus
<nobrega> grato pelo apoio
<nobrega> durmam bem
<nobrega> t++
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> pare de pacotar a vlife
<gabezao> :/
<Kazenin> gabezao, não to conseguindo acessar bro
<gabezao> a rede ta sob ataque
<gabezao> faz 2 dias
<gabezao> hgaha
<Kazenin> ixi
<gabezao> ta no tuiter deles
<xGrind> vao falar q é o Anonymous tb
<xGrind> ou LulzSec
<xGrind> kk
<Kazenin> gabezao, ô loko
<rmsraph> Kazenin: e aew... q vlife?
<Kazenin> rmsraph, Virtualife, rede IRC
<xGrind> sao paulo perdeu?
<Kazenin> xGrind, bambi !
<gabezao> pergunta pro rick
<gabezao> asksalaklakla
<rmsraph> uhmmm... =D
<gabezao> ele ta no msn
<gabezao> LASLJKS
<xGrind> de novo? hauhaauhua
<rmsraph> auihsiashiaushiauhs
<Kazenin> rmsraph, rede aos moldes da falecida brasnet
<rmsraph> gabezao: Kazenin vcs sempre estão por aki?
<ElDeablo> Kazenin google liberou os convites
<gabezao> O ElDeablo
<gabezao> ta loco pra entrar
<gabezao> naquele lixo
<gabezao> aeohhohoae
<ElDeablo> gmail gabezao
<Kazenin> eu to no G+
<ElDeablo> manda ai
<rmsraph> ahhh falando disso eu recebi o meu mas não deixaram entrar
<xGrind> kaz; manda convite ae
<Kazenin> rmsraph, eu to sempre aqui
<gabezao> manda seu e-mail ElDeablo
<Kazenin> xGrind, passa pro ElDeablo
<gabezao> vou tentar
<Kazenin> meus convites são regrados
<ElDeablo> gabezao preciso do seu email
<rmsraph> Kazenin: que bom... gostei de conversar com vcs aki... =D
<xGrind> fmz
<Kazenin> o ElDeablo é parceirdo o Sergey Brin
<ElDeablo> passa por pvt gabezao
<Kazenin> rmsraph, gabezao é gente boa
<gabezao> ElDeablo,
<gabezao> gricardo87@gmail.com
<ElDeablo> blz
<ElDeablo> mais alguém?
<gabezao> a
<gabezao> eu ja tneho
<gabezao> convite
<gabezao> nem quero.
<rmsraph> gabezao: vou mandar spam... vc passou pra todo mundo ver... aiushiaushiuahs
<rmsraph> =D
<gabezao> LSAKASLSKALSA
<Kazenin> haoeousaoueouhsaoa
<rmsraph> brincadeira... =D
<gabezao> HOEAOHAHOEA
<gabezao> da nd
<ElDeablo> gabezao done!!!
<gabezao> gmail é forte
<gabezao> aslksalsa
<gabezao> mas eu ja tinha ElDeablo
<gabezao> você esta bebado.
<gabezao> ;(
<gabezao> eahoeahoae
<ElDeablo> gabezao orra
<ElDeablo> então pra que me passou o email?
<rmsraph> Google+
<rmsraph> =D
<gabezao> vc pediu, vai q vc queira se declarar
<gabezao> ;/
<gabezao> aslksalsakas
<ElDeablo> gabezao= https://plus.google.com/104884133688601790513/about
<gabezao> mandar dinheiro
<gabezao> eu so tenho o Kazenin
<gabezao> e mais uma pessoa
<gabezao> no g+
<gabezao> slsaklsak
<Kazenin> gabezao, cê me tem é gateeeenhooo
<ElDeablo> gabezao o Kazenin ainda vai colocar mais membros no círculo dele
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> mais membros no círculo é foda
<Kazenin> haoshaoushouasouahoshaosa
<rmsraph> aiushiaushiaushiausha
<rmsraph> =D
<ElDeablo> :p
<Kazenin> * A procurar irc.virtualife.com.br
<Kazenin> * A ligar a irc.virtualife.com.br (67.43.230.253) porto 6669...
<Kazenin> * Ligação falhou. Erro: Tempo esgotado para conexão
<Kazenin> =/
<gabezao> quem ta no seu circulo Kazenin ?
<Kazenin> gabezao, tem bem uns 40 dentro
<gabezao> tem mt gente dentro?
<Kazenin> ui diliça
<gabezao> LKSKALKASL
<Kazenin> adoGo
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, as gatas tão perguntando qdo cê vai fazer twitcam de novo
<Kazenin> kkkkkk
<ElDeablo> kkkkkkkkk
<rmsraph> gabezao: como ta teu nome lá?
<gabezao> gabriel ricardo
<rmsraph> já adicionei... =D
<rmsraph> o g+ é legal... =D
<gabezao> prefiro
<gabezao> cerveja
<Pskol> google+?
<Pskol> @@
<rmsraph> éca... cerveja num gosto não... =D
<Kazenin> rmsraph, globonet lan house ?
<rmsraph> Kazenin: pq a pergunta?
<ElDeablo> Pskol manda seu gmail pra enviar o convite do googleplus
<rmsraph> trabalhei lá...
<rmsraph> foi uma época ótima para aprender... =D o nome é feio?
<Kazenin> rmsraph, zoou foi ??
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> é o nome pow
<Pskol> ElDeablo, opaaa
<rmsraph> cara... as pessoas daki gostavam de lá... bastante... =D
<ElDeablo> blz Pskol
<Pskol> ElDeablo, no pvt :D
<Pskol> caramba eu tava doido atras de um convite
<Pskol> :P
<ElDeablo> Pskol gmail po
<Pskol> ElDeablo, aquele la é do google apps, nao serve?
<ElDeablo> esse acho q não serve
<gabezao> acho q serve
<gabezao> pois é conta google.
<gabezao> sei lá
<gabezao> ;p
 * rmsraph concordo
<gabezao> curitiba ta filho da puta de frio
<gabezao> vou dormir
<Pskol> tbm imaginei que servisse, mas se nao der manda no outro la ElDeablo
<rmsraph> aishiahsiahsiuahs...
<ElDeablo> Pskol done
<ElDeablo> olha lá
<Kazenin> gabezao, pera aí pow vai sair um suco aqui
<Kazenin> de urtiga
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> vou ler uns rss
<gabezao> e ja vou
<Kazenin> pra aquecer o frio não tem coisa melhor
<Pskol> ElDeablo, uhuuu.. valeu
<ElDeablo> \o
<Kazenin> ah droga
<Kazenin> pq derrubaram a Vlife pow
<Pskol> ElDeablo, nao chegou o email, demora um pouco sera?
<ElDeablo> acho que sim
<rmsraph> Pskol: o meu demorou bastante
<ElDeablo> mas continua verificando Pskol
<rmsraph> =D
<Pskol> rmsraph, bastante quanto? 5 minutos ou 5 horas?
<rmsraph> vou ver... =D
<rmsraph> aki foi pouco menos de 4 horas... =D
<rmsraph> Pskol:
<Pskol> hmm
<Pskol> deve ser pro cara ficar mais ansioso
<Pskol> hehuwhuw
<rmsraph> aiushiaushiauhsiuah... é... =D
<rmsraph> ElDeablo: de onde é?
<ElDeablo> rmsraph ?
<rmsraph> ElDeablo: eu...
<rmsraph> ElDeablo: de onde vc é...
<tortu> ola
<sailoudin> tenho 1 monitor lg 21,5
<sailoudin> wd
<sailoudin> instalei ubuntu e to com problema na frequencia
<sailoudin> depois q instalei o acelerador nvdia
<sailoudin> ele nao sincroniza o video depois q da login na 1 etapa
<sailoudin> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ElDeablo> rmsraph da terra!!!
<rmsraph> ElDeablo: aishaiushiauhsiuahs... =D
<sailoudin> so consigo
<sailoudin> usalo em modo texto
<sailoudin> na parte grafica aparece no meu monitor frequency algo
<sailoudin> e nao da img
<sailoudin> rmsraph ElDeablo PingaR0x
<sailoudin> ?
<sailoudin> podem me helpar?
<sailoudin> http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/solucionando_problema_de_resolucao_maxima_de_640x480_no_ubuntu_e_similares.php
<sailoudin> axei ese post
<sailoudin> mais nao to sabendo como coloco a frequencia do meu monitor
<sailoudin> Celsinho
<sailoudin> entende de video?
<Celsinho> oba
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> não não, mais falae, talves possa lhe ajudar!
<sailoudin> Celsinho
<sailoudin> problema no xorg
<sailoudin> com frquencia do meu monitor
<omelete> só falta diser q é sis
<rmsraph> pidgin fecha a janela com o esc?
<taylsonmartinez> alguem sabe como entrar no canal do LuzlSecBrasil
<taylsonmartinez> mibbit
<UdontKnow> taylsonmartinez: isso e offtopic na freenode
<Kazenin> sailoudin, essa VGA é nvidia ?
<sailoudin> Kazenin
<sailoudin> s
<sailoudin> eo monitor é um LG W2243C
<sailoudin> 21,5
<sailoudin> lcd
<Kazenin> o módulo proprietário tá instalado? instalou o pacote e fez o be-a-bá? matou o gdm/kdm, e usou $ sudo nvidia-xconfig (usuário normal) ou # nvidia-xconfig (como root) ?
<sailoudin> Kazenin
<sailoudin> rodei pelo painel de controle
<sailoudin> la no video
<sailoudin> tinha nvidia acelerador
<sailoudin> nao instalado
<sailoudin> instalei
<sailoudin> ele aparece video
<sailoudin> até na tela de login
<sailoudin> depois do login ele da erro na frequencia
<sailoudin> aparece aki na lcd
<sailoudin> sakaz?
<taylsonmartinez> qual servidor do canal backtrack ?
<sailoudin> vo alterar
<sailoudin> os valores no xorg.conf
<sailoudin> e ve se vai
<taylsonmartinez> \join java
<Kazenin> naaah véi
<Kazenin> não tem segredo não
<Kazenin> com Nvidia não
<Kazenin> rodou pelo painel de controle o que ??
<taylsonmartinez> servers list
<sailoudin> Kazenin o driver
<sailoudin> video
<sailoudin> painel de controle -> video
<sailoudin> e instalei
<sailoudin> nao configurei
<Kazenin> não brow
<Kazenin> cê tá na peia pq vc não fez isso que eu to falando
<Kazenin> 1 - instalar o modulo $ sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Kazenin> 2 - matar o gdm/kdm : ir pra um terminal de texto puro TTy1, TTy2, etc, logar e dalhe um $ sudo service gdm/kdm stop
<Kazenin> 3 - rodar o configurador do módulo $ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Kazenin> e corre pro abraço
<sailoudin> vo fazer
<sailoudin> isso
<sailoudin> foda é anoptar os comandos
<sailoudin> na mente
<sailoudin> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sailoudin> to sem papel e canetinha
<Kazenin> ô loko
<rmsraph> cria um arquivo texto coloca os comandos lá... e olha depois... =D
<sailoudin> rmsraph
<sailoudin> kkkkkkkkkk
<rmsraph> aiushaiushiauhsiuahs... =D
<sailoudin> ta em outro hd
<sailoudin> nao to conseguindo
<sailoudin> ver no xp
<sailoudin> o hd
<sailoudin> hauahaua
<rmsraph> sailoudin: deixa no ntfs mesmo... aí deposi é só montar... =D
<rmsraph> e ver... =D
<sailoudin> rmsraph
<rmsraph> ou e-mail...
<sailoudin> como monto?
<sailoudin> ja venho
<rmsraph> qual irc modo texto bom?
<Kazenin> centerim
<ElDeablo> rmsraph weechat
<rmsraph> o weechat só trabalha com irc? o centerim é multiprotocolo
<linux> ola
<linux> voltei
<kalsla> nao consegui nao
<kalsla> to em modo seguro
<kalsla> aki
<kalsla> root@linux-desktop:/etc/xdg# apt-get install nvdia-current
<kalsla> Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
<kalsla> Construindo árvore de dependências
<kalsla> Lendo estado da informação... Pronto
<kalsla> E: Impossível achar pacote nvdia-current
<kalsla> root@linux-desktop:/etc/xdg#
<kalsla> Celsinho:
<kalsla> ajuda?
<Kazenin> nvidia-current e não nvdia-current
<pegasos> root@linux-desktop:/etc/xdg# apt-get install nvidia-current
<pegasos> Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
<pegasos> Construindo árvore de dependências
<pegasos> Lendo estado da informação... Pronto
<pegasos> E: Impossível achar pacote nvidia-current
<pegasos> root@linux-desktop:/etc/xdg#
<Kazenin> apt-get update ; apt-get install nvidia-current
<pegasos> Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
<pegasos> Construindo árvore de dependências
<pegasos> Lendo estado da informação... Pronto
<pegasos> E: Impossível achar pacote nvidia-current
<pegasos> root@linux-desktop:/etc/xdg#
<Kazenin> abre o canais de software
<Kazenin> e marca os repositórios
<pegasos> Kazenin:
<pegasos> to no modo de seguranca
<pegasos> so tem o terminal
<pegasos> aberto
<Kazenin> # nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kazenin> nas linhas dos repositórios que tiverem "#" tira as linhas
<Kazenin> depois CTRL + O [enter] CTRL +X e repete o ultimo comando que passei
<pegasos> pronto
<pegasos> ta salvo
<Kazenin> again
<pegasos> root@linux-desktop:/etc/xdg# apt-apt-get update ; apt-get install nvidia-current
<pegasos> bash: apt-apt-get: comando não encontrado
<pegasos> Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
<pegasos> Construindo árvore de dependências
<pegasos> Lendo estado da informação... Pronto
<pegasos> E: Impossível achar pacote nvidia-current
<pegasos> root@linux-desktop:/etc/xdg#
<pegasos> Kazenin:
<pegasos> abre ai navegador
<pegasos> e vai no apt- search
<pegasos> tem 1 site de repositorios
<pegasos> e me manda url do repositorio
<pegasos> q tem esse programa
<pegasos> tem como?
<Kazenin> velho
<Kazenin> vc ativou os repositórios mesmo??
<pegasos> s
<pegasos> Kazenin:
<pegasos> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted
<pegasos> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted
<pegasos> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe multiverse
<pegasos> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe multiverse
<Kazenin> não pow
<Kazenin> cola isso aqui não
<Kazenin> cola lá no paste.ubuntu.com
<Kazenin> e passa o link
<pegasos> vo colar
<pegasos> como
<rmsraph> Kazenin: depois que aprendi fazer o básico no vi não consegui mais usar o nano... =D
<Kazenin> rapaz nem vou entrar em detalhes sobre isso
<Kazenin> rmsraph, eu passo o nano pq até ensinar vi é foda né
<rmsraph> Kazenin: hehehe... =D
<Kazenin> aí é foda ensinar o feijão com arroz tô ferrado
<rmsraph> Kazenin: é... o vi é tenso... =D e sobre não usar o nano é que não dava certo minhas edições por lá... =D
<Kazenin> tá certo
<pegasos> vo tebootar
<pegasos> deu 1 dpkg-reconfigure -phighj
<pegasos> no xorg
<pegasos> ja venhop
<linux> pronto
<linux> voltou ao normal
<linux> mais resolucao ta alta
<linux> kade
<linux> o maluco?
<rmsraph> linux: que maluco?
<linux> rmsraph:  q tava me ajudando
<linux> com o problema do video
<rmsraph> Kazenin: linux ... K maiusculo
<Kazenin> oi
<linux> Kazenin: ajuda eu
<linux> voltei pra parte normal
<linux> so q a resolucao
<linux> ta alta
<rmsraph> apesar que k minusculo funciona... =D
<linux> axo q 600x800
<rmsraph> linux: pra mim essa é baixa... =D
<linux> rmsraph:
<linux> pow aki ta horrivel
<rmsraph> nas config do vídeo só aparece essa?
<linux> altona
<linux> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> rmsraph, pra vc não, pra todos é BAIXA
<linux> rmsraph:  aonde vo nas confs do video?
<Geowany> Kazenin: como estalo o msn?
<Geowany> Kazenin: como eu deixo meu linux cheio de frufrus?
<Kazenin> Geowany, tem um arquivo tar.gz.bz2.7z que ce baixa num site aí acho que é levantaki.com.br
<Geowany> tar.gz.bz2.7z kkkkkkkkkk
<linux> pow
<Kazenin> ai vc faz 2 pra cima, 2 pra baixo, pra trás pra frente, pra trás pra frente B+A
<linux> to tentando
<Geowany> compactado com um trator hein
<linux> axar a rpm
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<linux> do emesene
<linux> nao axo
<linux> tnc
<Geowany> Kazenin: mas é playstation...não tem B e A
<rmsraph> Sistema>Preferências...
<Kazenin> Geowany, então é circle + square
<Pskol> açguem ai ja instalou o android em algum netbook?
<Pskol> sera q fica bao?
<linux> pow
<linux> rmsraph:
<linux> to usando
<linux> o kurumin ng
<Geowany> Kazenin: brigadu!
<linux> q é baseado em ubuntu
<linux> do ubuntu debian
<Geowany> que deus te pague
<linux> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> Geowany, precisando brow... é nozes
<Kazenin> XD
<Pskol> kurumin,, nosss
<rmsraph> Pskol: eu já testei ele em máquina virtual... ele é mais pra telas sensíveis ao toque... ficou lerdo x86
<rmsraph> linux: álas... =D
<Pskol> rmsraph, hmm to venod aki uns pra processadores ARM, parece rapidinho..
<rmsraph> Pskol: fala mal do kurumin não... =D
<linux> no xorg
<linux> da pra alterar
<linux> a resolução neh?
<Pskol> to pensando em compra um netbook desses com processador via de 800 mhz, sei q é lerdo, mas pro android deve ser mole..
<Pskol> e eh barato
<Pskol> kkk
<linux> pow
<linux> Pskol:
<linux> ajuda eu?
<linux> no emesene to com 1 problema
<linux> nao consigo entrar no msn
<linux> da protocole not suported by server
<rmsraph> Pskol: não to falando que o android é lerdo... to falando a versão portabilizada pra x86 na máquina virtual
<linux> a versão
<linux> do emesene é 1.0
<Pskol> rmsraph, hmmm
<Pskol> atualiza a versao ne
<Pskol> pq o tio bill alterao protocolo do msn toda semana aquele frouxo
<linux> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<linux> axei
<linux> aki repositorio do debian
<rmsraph> eu peguei um tablet... coby ou cody... é massa... o android é legal... mas o tablet não tem uma potência elevada
<linux> da versão 2.2.3
<linux> vo jogar
<linux> no source list
<rmsraph> e android é mais pra smartphone que pra tablet... =D
<rmsraph> ow... netbook... =D
<linux> rmsraph:
<linux> e qanto
<Pskol> rmsraph, sabe me dizer se da pra abrir varios aplicativos de uma vez no android?
<linux> a meu video?
<linux> oips
<linux> Pskol:  e meu video
<linux> como arrumo a vizualizacao?
<linux> ta 800x600
<rmsraph> linux: acho que da pra vc alterar no xorg sim...
<Pskol> to caçando aki mas nao acho nenhum ser vivo que diga que ele é multi tarefa
<linux> rmsraph:
<linux> mais no xorg
<linux> na minha conf nao tem
<linux> kkkkk
<linux> nem resolucao nem a frequencia do monitor
<Pskol> linux, vc usa kurumin ainda?
<infocus> qual o maior canal de programação em portugues?
<linux> Pskol:  s
<linux> kurumin ng
<infocus> esse?
<linux> o mais atualizado
<rmsraph> Pskol: é sim... li uma reportagem sobre o Ipad e Galaxy Tab
<linux> baseado em ubuntu
<rmsraph> dizem que é...
<infocus> como eu faço pra ler uma matriz sem usar loop dentro de loop, Um pra colunas e outro pra linhas?
<Pskol> rmsraph, legal, to doido pra ve esse treco funcionar hehehhehe
<rmsraph> kurumin é ótimooo... mas sem suporte ficou travado... =D
<linux> rmsraph:  pow
<linux> mais o kurumin
<linux> é todo em debian
<linux> so atualizar a source list
<linux> q nem ubuntu todo em debian
<linux> rs
<infocus> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<rmsraph> infocus: faz com aritmetica de ponteiros... =D
<Pskol> vc usa os icones magicos ainda?
<linux> Lendo lista de pacotes... Erro!
<linux> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<linux> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<linux> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<linux> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<linux> E: Um erro ocorreu processando ttf-mplus (NovoPacote)
<linux> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.de.debian.org_debian_dists_sid_main_binary-i386_Packages
<linux> E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de status não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<rmsraph> linux: eu fui fazer isso num presto não... =D hehehee
<linux> Pskol:  aki tem icones magicos
<linux> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<infocus> não aprendi aritmética de ponteiros
<linux> pow
<Pskol> meu god
<linux> qal debian
<linux> rola no ubuntu?
<infocus> do jeito q eu fiz demora minutos, senão horas, senão dias
<linux> ja arrumei
<linux> rlx
<rmsraph> infocus: o que eu sei é dois for, um dentro do outro...
<infocus> dois for, desse jeito q demora um século pra uma matrix 100 x 100
<rmsraph> infocus: o que demora?
<Pskol> linux, vc faz dual boot com o windows 98?
<linux> Pskol:
<linux> com xp
<linux> so q o xp
<linux> ta em 1 hd de 320
<linux> eo linux
<linux> num hd de 80 gb
<linux> q axei jogado
<linux> aki
<linux> kkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> instala o debian ai
<rmsraph> poxa... esculachou o linux...
<linux> root@linux-desktop:/home/linux/Desktop# rpm -i emesene_2.11.4+dfsg-1_all.deb
<linux> emesene_2.11.4+dfsg-1_all.deb: não é um pacote (ou pacote manifest):
<linux> root@linux-desktop:/home/linux/Desktop#
<linux> Pskol:
<linux> to quase baixando
<linux> a iso
<linux> do debian 6
<rmsraph> linux: rpm???????
<linux> kk
<infocus> gerar uma matriz aleatoria com -1 e 0, testar se existe caminho entre um canto e outro, repetir. Uma vez só pra um labirinto só de 100 x 100 demora uns segundos, mas multiplica isso por 27 milhões de vezes... demora uns 15 minutos.
<rmsraph> não seria apt-get?
<rmsraph> ow
<rmsraph> sorry
<Pskol> rpm pra instalar .deb
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkk
<rmsraph> dpkg -i pacote.deb
<linux> kkkkkkkkkk
<linux> sei la
<linux> é
<linux> dpkg
<linux> hauahaua
<linux> viajei
<linux> to enferrujado
<linux> malz
<linux> dpkg: problemas de dependência impedem configuração de emesene:
<linux>  emesene depende de python (>= 2.6.6-7~); porém:
<linux>   Versão de python no sistema é 2.5.2-0ubuntu1.
<linux>  emesene depende de python-papyon (>= 0.5.4); porém:
<rmsraph> infocus: esse caminho é feito pelos zeros?
<linux>   Pacote python-papyon não está instalado.
<infocus> é
<linux>  emesene depende de python-notify; porém:
<linux>   Pacote python-notify não está instalado.
<linux>  emesene depende de python-webkit; porém:
<linux>   Pacote python-webkit não está instalado.
<linux> dpkg: erro processando emesene (--install):
<linux>  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<linux> Erros foram encontrados durante processamento de:
<linux>  emesene
<linux> root@linux-desktop:/home/linux/Desktop#
<rmsraph> linux: num cola esses troços aki não...
<linux> kkkkkkkk
<rmsraph> =D
<linux> como faço pra instalar isso tudo?
<linux> --install ?
<linux> só?
<linux> e --install
<linux> pang assim neh?
<linux> sei la
<linux> hauahasiuhuaishiuas
<linux> pq?
<rmsraph> paste.ubuntu.com e manda o link
<linux> a
<linux> rmsraph:  ajuda ai
<linux> jaja saio daki
<linux> hauahau
<linux> qal comando pra instalar as depedencias?
<rmsraph> linux: cara... isso eu não sei...
<rmsraph> eu faço manualmente... =D
<infocus> primeiro ele usa for for pra gerar a matriz, depois ele usa for for for pra ler a matriz, daí q repetindo milhões de vezes fica lento, muito lento
<rmsraph> lê o man dpkg
<Pskol> apt-get -f install
<linux> la o Pskol
<linux> é gente boa
<linux> o/
<rmsraph> infocus: quando ao seu problema não sei hein... vc já tentou recursão?
<rmsraph> quanto*
<linux> ainda
<linux> ta com erro
<linux> hauahaua
<infocus> recursão é lembrar da última leitura?
<infocus> o jeito q eu fiz é numerar a matriz, o caminho até a saída é marcado. Só q, cada vez q ele marca, ele volta e começa a ler a matriz do começo de novo. Tava pensando se recursão é ler a partir da última posição, sem ficar voltando desde o início toda vez
<rmsraph> recursão é chamar a mesma função, mas com uma matriz ou vetor menor...
<rmsraph> faz um contador... e depois da primeira batida a entrada e a saída ficam imóveis...
<rmsraph> linux: conseguiu?
<linux> consegui
<linux> conectar pelo amsn
<linux> hauahaua
<linux> o emesene
<linux> nem o video
<linux> consegui arrumar
<linux> snif
<linux> ;~
<linux> rmsraph:
<linux> me arruma tua xorg.conf?
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> onde fica? iaushaiuhsiuash
<linux>  /etc/X11
<linux> ai tem xorg.conf
<rmsraph> o meu não tem... =D
<rmsraph> iuahsuiahsiuahs
<linux> arrumei
<linux> aki
<sailoudin> lixo
<sailoudin> d+
<sailoudin> esse kurumin
<sailoudin> ng
<sailoudin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sailoudin> o
<Celsinho> barna
<Celsinho> :D
<barna> Celsinho, :)
<barna> Celsinho, o virtual life ta fora do ar?
<Celsinho> sim, desde ontem
<Celsinho> :@
<barna> :(
<barna> eu to sem internet na minha casa!
<barna> agora só no trabalho!
<barna> faz 4 dias que não entro na net!
<Celsinho> soah
<Celsinho> :/
<Celsinho> http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2011/07/facebook-lanca-novo-servico-de-videochamadas-todo-integrado-ao-skype.html
<Celsinho> vo durmir
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<sailoudin> Celsinho[OuT]
<sailoudin> offaram la
<ZNC> bom dia :-D garotinhos
<ZNC> puts todos dormindo a esta hora? akakakkakak 8:19am
<ZNC> ops lugar errado
<sailoudin> e la se foi
<sailoudin> a vlife
<sailoudin> hauahaua
<sailoudin> irc br
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<PeDor> bom dia, estou com problemas com o unity no natty. A barra lateral está pela metade, a barra superior não aparece corretamente e as janelas estão enormes e não mostram toda a informação, e o mouse não está funcionando, alguém sabe o que é isso?
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> alguem aqui usa vpns ?
<MalMen> nao estou a conseguir ligar-me a uma pelo uubntu 11.04
<MalMen> penso que e bug no network manager
<rafaelrjp> boa tarde
<_codeman> galera alguem usa git ?
<jonatasnona> _codeman, qual o problema?
<sourogerio> chromium não abre internet banking caixa...?
<sourogerio> q. pena
<sourogerio> será q. nada pode ser feito...ou configurado..?
<Pskol> sourogerio, troca de banco
<sourogerio> rsrsr
<sourogerio> banco do governo não dá o exemplo
<socrateslopes> m
<gabezao> m
<MarconM> Daekdroom:
<MarconM> darouca:
<MarconM> tudo bem cara
<MarconM> desculpa aquele dia voce me chamou mas eu tava dando aula
<MarconM> foi mal
<_codeman> man page traduzido tem ?
<Andre_Gondim> _codeman, tem
<_codeman> vou procurar aqui
<_codeman> eu tava pensando e ajudar a traduzir
<_codeman> sei lah
<_codeman> mas se ja tem vou pensar em outra coisa
<_codeman> hehehe
<Andre_Gondim> _codeman, http://wp.me/p1rsqk-4Y
<_codeman> cara to pensando e fazer um how to para o git
<perturbado> povo
<perturbado> estou usando o ubuntu 10.10, como faço pra receber a internet pela wifi e distribuir pela rede cabeada?
<ZandreBran> perturbado, ad-hoc?
<perturbado> não
<perturbado> eu quero receber pela wifi de um roteador
<perturbado> e distribuir pela rede cabeada
<ZandreBran> vc distribuir por cabo? passo :)
<perturbado> alguém mais?
<perturbado> MarconM?
<Andre_Gondim> perturbado, como você recebe hoje?
<perturbado> via wifi
<perturbado> o pior q eu quero fazer isso por dois minutos XD
<perturbado> e depois voltar ao normal
<perturbado> vou fazer um backup dos arquivos de config
<Andre_Gondim> perturbado, apenas libere para compartilhar net
<perturbado> mas as vezes uso internet por cabo
<RadarZ_Ausente> [perturbado]:  tem que configurar o firewall 
<Andre_Gondim> perturbado, você sabe editar um texto via linha de comando?
<perturbado> sim
<RadarZ_Ausente>  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 
<perturbado> eu ja estou fazendo
<perturbado> XD
<RadarZ_Ausente> =@>perturbado<@=:  vc usa algum front end de firewall? 
<perturbado> não
<RadarZ_Ausente>  usa oq? 
<perturbado> o meu problema é q eu estou em um café
<Andre_Gondim> perturbado, editat o arquivo /etc/sysctl.conf
<perturbado> tentando configurar meu roteador que está isntalado o openwrt
<perturbado> e preciso de net por cabo pq o modulo da wifi não vem instalado XD
<perturbado> entendeu?
<Andre_Gondim> perturbado, descomenta essa linha net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<xdrake> ow
<xdrake> tem canal de javascript br aqui?
<pyro1> alguem ja utilizou o bacula ?
<s0n1c-> olá :D
<_codeman> s0n1c-, ola
<_codeman> como vc esta
<s0n1c-> _codeman, to bem manim e vc?
<s0n1c-> _codeman, você sabe como faço para dar voice automaticamente para alguem em meu canal? tipo, colocar o chanserv para dar voice automaticamente ?
<Andre_Gondim> s0n1c-, dá uma olhada em /msg chanserv help set
<s0n1c-> valeu vou tentar aki Alex-Musicman
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, "cs access #CANALl add USER +votsriRfAF"
<s0n1c-> ZandreBran,  esse cs é o chanserv né?
<s0n1c-> e no lugar de"USER" é o fulano ?
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, não; sicrano :)
<s0n1c-> ZandreBran, ataa agora ficou melhor para enteder...
<s0n1c-> hasuas
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, k k k k k; na paz irmão SL
<_codeman> s0n1c-, desculpa
<_codeman> eu tmb to bem hehehe
<_codeman> agora to programando
<_codeman> nem da pra ficar aqui direitp
<_codeman> hehehe
<s0n1c-> de boas manim :D
<MarconM> me chamaram
<MarconM> chamaram meu nome ae
<ZandreBran> sim, MarconM; saiu o café :)
<MarconM> q eu sei
<MarconM> ZandreBran: manda ae
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> vou pegar o pao de queijo
<MarconM> ja volto
<ZandreBran> MarconM, fechoe xD
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> ZandreBran: e ae man o que conta de bom
<ZandreBran> MarconM, necas de piriticas; I'm love KDE :)
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> ZandreBran: nao gosto do KDE
<MarconM> ZandreBran: ta usando kubuntu ae
<ZandreBran> MarconM,  sim; 4.6.4; Kubuntu com kernel ...38; muito, mas muito bom!
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> manda um SS
<MarconM> ae
<MarconM> para min ver
<MarconM> http://imageshack.us/
<Giverny> http://min.us/
<Giverny> melhor
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Giverny: nao conhecia esse
<ZandreBran> k k k k k; imagebin.org o|-<[:
<ZandreBran> MarconM, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=161997
<s0n1c->  não deu  access #CANALl add USER +votsriRfAF
<s0n1c-> quero dar voice para o amigo meu
<s0n1c-> sabe, no xchat e bolinha laranja
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, colocou a barra antes?
<s0n1c-> asuhuasa
<s0n1c-> claro
<s0n1c-> coloquei assim /chanserv access #CANALl add USER +votsriRfAF
<s0n1c-> está certo ?
<ZandreBran> sim
<s0n1c-> assim ó /chanserv  access ##undersecurity add vitorlobo +votsriRfAF
<s0n1c-> está certo ? né?
<ZandreBran> acho melho perguntar para o grande urso magro guando surgir por aqui. tem permissão s0n1c-
<s0n1c-> sim
<s0n1c-> o canal é meu...
<Pskol> pra dar voice é so +v
<s0n1c-> uahaus
<ZandreBran> Pskol, bom
<ZandreBran> mas ao entrar no canal; pre-config ?
<s0n1c-> em assim ? /chanserv  access ##undersecurity add vitorlobo +v
<Pskol> da um c/hanserv help
<Pskol> da um /chanserv help
<s0n1c-> :~
<Pskol> mais ou menos
<MarconM> bacana
<ZandreBran> é velho yoda Andre_Gondim falou.
<Pskol>  /msg ChanServ ACCESS #foo ADD bar VOICE
<Giverny> http://imgur.com/
<Giverny> e
<Giverny> http://min.us/
<Giverny> os 2 são bons
<s0n1c-> Pskol, as é para um usuario especifico e não para todos que entrarem no canal
<ZandreBran> que meleca é esta Giverny?
<Pskol>  /msg ChanServ ACCESS #foo ADD Pskol VOICE
<Giverny> só fazer drag and drop de imagens
<Giverny> host de imagens
<Giverny> screenshots
<Giverny> fotos
<Giverny> ... hospedagem cloud
<s0n1c-> Pskol, :D Obrigado amigo !
<ZandreBran> Giverny, bom conhecer. valews
<Pskol> de nada
<ZandreBran> Pskol, partipa de outra comundade? lista de usuários, por exemplo?
<Pskol> ZandreBran, sim..
<Pskol> ZandreBran, debian, freebsd, drupal
<ZandreBran> legal. Pskol. da velha guarda rock'in.
<Pskol> ?
<Giverny> pskol é veio de guerra
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> tem uns 10 anos + aqui
<ZandreBran> Pskol, da velha guarda do SL, rock :) é que sempre te por aqui com conceitos fundamentos em SL e imagino  que em algum tempo tenhamos nos cruzado. talvez tu seja um dos que me iniciaram em open source
<ZandreBran> pq inicei na lista debian-user. legal. precisamos de pessoas com este fundamento em SL. afinal não existe cerveja gratis :)
<Pskol> ZandreBran, como vc sabe q eu gosto de rock e cerveja? kkkk
<s0n1c-> ZandreBran, vc bebe? você é cachasserp é?
<s0n1c-> ashuahuas
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, Pskol; muito off, e fim; a última rodade de cachaça é minha :)
<s0n1c-> aushausa
 * Pskol curioso
<Pskol> ZandreBran, nao me lembro de vc.. :|
<ZandreBran> Pskol, conhece o projeto linuxacessivel.org? tenho trabalho nele e já formamos uma comunidade autante; se puder ajudar na divulgação seremos gratos
<s0n1c-> ZandreBran, surdocegueira ?
<s0n1c-> interessante em...
<s0n1c-> explica ele ai
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, sim.
<s0n1c-> como uma pessoa cega pode mexer no pc?
<s0n1c-> um tempo atraz estava penssando nisso tb
<ZandreBran> http://linuxacessivel.org
<s0n1c-> existem pessoas cegas muuito inteligentes
<s0n1c-> como elas poderiam programar etc...
<s0n1c-> ja pensso em, nossa, seria legal...
<Pskol> ZandreBran, hmm
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, não; elas não diferem de nós em nada. apenas não tem visão. conheço excelentes programadores com deficiẽncia visual. não é por ai.
<Pskol> ZandreBran, legal isso
<s0n1c-> ZandreBran, sim o que quis dizer é que seria muito interessante fazer um geito de uma pessoa com deficiencia visual poder programar, pois existem pessoas com essa deficiencia muito inteligentes, só que isso atrapalha elas, é exatamente o que vc disse "elas não diferem de nós em nada. apenas não tem visão"
<Giverny> s
<ZandreBran> s0n1c-, como existem pessoas que enchergam e são inteligentes; acredite existe um universo além de nosso eco-sistema :)
<s0n1c-> ZandreBran, exatamente
<ZandreBran> estamos falando em acessibilidade em SL; sobre o proprietário tb existe. então pessoas se puderem ler sobre o projeto e nos ajudar a difundir acessibilide em SL seremos gratos.
<ZandreBran> se para uma pessoa "normal" SL é um parto; imaginem nosso caminho. precisamos de todo o apoio; de todas as comunidades.
<ZandreBran> publiquem; por favor :)
<ZandreBran> se tiverem um tempo; leitura fundamental para entender: http://www.linuxacessivel.org/perguntas-e-respostas/porque-usar-e-apoiar/
<illuminarch> xGrind os crackers ja estao virando celebridade
<illuminarch> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=37:cqc-entrevista-hackers-que-invadiram-sites-do-governo&catid=1:tecnologia&Itemid=4
<xGrind> vo la ve
<xGrind> eu vi isso kk
<xGrind> illuminarch; mudou o blog de novo?
<illuminarch> mudei
<illuminarch> acho que ficou melhor
<illuminarch> xGrind melhor agente conversar pelo irc do site
<illuminarch> aqui nao pode
<xGrind> kk
<olivio> Oi
<olivio> como faço pra aprender mais...
<olivio> sobre ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> olivio, há diversos materiais na internet
<olivio> queria um caminho por onde começar
<olivio> comandos
<olivio> entender
<olivio> o sistema
<Andre_Gondim> olivio, dá uma lida nesse manual, ainda que não mais atual http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/manual-do-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<olivio> vou ler ele
<olivio> obrigado andre
<Andre_Gondim> de nada ;)
<ptk> buenas!!!
<ptk> +LPcntf ptk
<tortu> ola
<ptk> tortu,usa proxy?
<rmsraph> boa noite...
<rmsraph> tem como o xchat abrir link com um click???
<rmsraph> aqui eu to precisando clicar com o botão direito e ir em abrir link
<tortu> rmsraph:
<tortu> e ai
<tortu> instalei o debian 6
<rmsraph> tortu: e aew...
<tortu> arrankei o kurumin nx
<tortu> problemas resolvidos
<tortu> video filé
<tortu> tudo
<tortu> so to com problema na lista de repositorios
<tortu> so tem 2 url
<tortu> ahuaahau
<tortu> nao axo quase nada no apt-get
<ptk> rsrs
<rmsraph> tortu: vc é o mesmo de ontem com problema de vídeo?
<ptk> tem que atualizar o reporsitorio...
<rmsraph> tem um site com os principais repositórios do debian...
<tortu> rmsraph:  s
<tortu> ptk: me arruma 1 source list ai
<rmsraph> ele habilita automaticamente quando vc instala com internet... sem internet ele fica meio cru... =D
<tortu> com bastante repostiorios
<tortu> para debian 6
<tortu> keria instalar o xchat
<tortu> hauahau
<tortu> to no webirc
<tortu> xchat ou o konversation
<tortu> ptk:
<ptk> calma aew
<tortu> ajuda eu
<tortu> pls
<ptk> vc ja atualizou ?
<ptk> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Adicionando-repositorios-Debian-4-Etch
<tortu> root@debian:/etc/apt# apt-get upgradenLendo listas de pacotes... ProntonConstruindo árvore de dependências       nLendo informação de estado... Pronton0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.nroot@debian:/etc/apt# n
<tortu> ele so veio
<tortu> com 4 urls de repositorios
<tortu> baixei so a iso
<tortu> principal
<tortu> kde
<tortu> 6
<rmsraph> stable main contrib non-free.... coloca nos finais... =D
<tortu> # deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.2.1 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 kde-CD Binary-1$nndeb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.2.1 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 kde-CD Binary-1 2$nndeb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates mainndeb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates mainnn# squeeze-updates, previously known as 'volatile'n# A network mirror was not selected during install.  The following entriesn# are provided as examples,
<rmsraph> tendeu tortu ?
<tortu> ai minha sources.list
<tortu> q veio no 6.0
<rmsraph> tortu: deb http://br.debian.org/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<rmsraph> acho que esse funciona... testa aí... =D
<tortu> sem
<tortu> kerer fexei
<tortu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortu> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.3 80]nnW: Falhou ao buscar http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/contrib/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.3 80]nnW: Falhou ao buscar http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.3 80]nnW: Falhou ao buscar http://ftp
<tortu> deu esse erro
<tortu> ptl:  ta aE?
<tortu> pkill_-9_gabezao: ta aE?
<_codeman> galera alguem aqui usa a biblioteca allegro
<_codeman> Giverny, vc esta ai
<tortu> _codeman:
<tortu> tem 1 source list
<tortu> pra debian 6
<tortu> bem completa?
<_codeman> bom eu num consegui nada
<_codeman> eu tentei com apt-get e nada
<_codeman> haahuahauha
<tortu> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:n xchat : Depende: libperl5.6 (>= 5.6.1-8.6) mas não é instaláveln         Depende: libssl0.9.6 mas não é instaláveln         Depende: python2.2 (>= 2.1.99) mas não é instalávelnE: Pacotes quebradosnroot@debian:/etc/apt# n
<tortu> ta foda
<_codeman> bom vou continuar tentendo aqui
<matafantasma> xispirito:
<matafantasma> x
<matafantasma> auahau
<matafantasma> _codeman:  boa sorte
<matafantasma> kk
<matafantasma> meti uns 300 urls
<matafantasma> na minha apt
<matafantasma> ve se arrumo
<_codeman> vo precisar
<_codeman> hauahuahu
<matafantasma> _codeman:
<matafantasma> teu problema
<matafantasma> é com oq
<matafantasma> apt?
<_codeman> naum
<matafantasma> um
<matafantasma> tu usa q distro ai?
<_codeman> tipo eu tento instalar o allegro e nada
<_codeman> ubuntu
<_codeman> ubuntu  11.04
<matafantasma> _codeman:  deve ser a mesma source list do debian 6
<matafantasma> hauahau
<matafantasma> qer me enviar sua source list nao?
<_codeman> eh mais ai q tah
<_codeman> ixi
<_codeman> como eu faço isso hehee
<matafantasma> pega o arquivo no /etc/apt
<matafantasma> tem la sources.list
<matafantasma> e manda pra min via email
<matafantasma> hauahau
<matafantasma> to no webirc
<matafantasma> ou host em algum canto
<matafantasma> pls
<debian> _codeman, consegui
<debian> hauahaua
<_codeman> consegui
<gordolinux> vitoravelino: fala ravelino
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-08
<xispirito> quem me invocou?
<marinamarchiante> Oiii
<marinamarchiante> Oi
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Arodnap> oi
<Arodnap> tem alguem ai?
<rmsraph> Arodnap: tem sim... =D
<Arodnap> ai
<Arodnap> como instalo o avg no ubuntu
<Arodnap> pelo terminal nao vai
<rmsraph> por avg vc quer dizer aquele antivirus da grisoft?
<tgregory> oieee
<tgregory> alguem pra ajudar um iniciante  ???
<rmsraph> tgregory: é só fazer a pergunta... se alguém souber ajudar... =D
<sandrossv> tgregory: não paga pra perguntar
<Arodnap> tanto faz
<sandrossv> Arodnap: pra que vc quer antivirus ?
<Arodnap> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rmsraph> Arodnap: como tanto faz??? pra eu te ajudar eu preciso saber o que vc precisa... =D
<Arodnap> tenho que responder
<Arodnap> pra me proteger
<sandrossv> Arodnap: no ubuntu ?
<Arodnap> o firewal nao precisa to usando o iptables
<rmsraph> Arodnap: o linux não precisa de antivirus a não ser pra vc passar em partições windows ou pendrives
<Arodnap> so quero o anti virus
<rmsraph> pra não infectar outras máquinas windows... mas pro linux não precisa de antivirus
<Arodnap> ok
<tgregory> alguem mexe com o backtrack ?????
<rmsraph> então por isso que quero saber pra q vc quer o antivirus... =D
<rmsraph> tgregory: eu não sei... =D
<Arodnap> era so pra usar o ubuntu com mais segurança
<Arodnap> nada mais
<sandrossv> tgregory: talvez vc ache mais pessoas no canal #backtrack
<rmsraph> Arodnap: então vc não precisa de antivirus... =D
<Arodnap> ok
<tgregory> ou com teste de penetracion ??? gostaria de saber mais e tbm n conheço muito o linux estou testando sabe tipo muito novato mais gostei dele
<Arodnap> ele e mais rapido do que o windows
<Arodnap> coisa de louco
<rmsraph> Arodnap: eu tenho dual boot Windows 7 e Ubuntu... to pensando em deixar só o ubuntu... =D
<sandrossv> tgregory: quer saber como pegar senha wifi neh malandro ?!
<Arodnap> vc que sabe
<Arodnap> o pc e seu
<Arodnap> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arodnap> mais eu ficaria com o linux
<Arodnap> alguem ai sabe qual e a versao mais recente
<Arodnap> to com a versao generica
<tgregory> n quero mesmo aprender sobre falhas e trabalhar na area
<Arodnap> de quen e o ip?
<Arodnap> do site do linux
<Arodnap> ?
<gilsondev> alguém tem mexido no 11.10?
<Arodnap> nao
<Daekdroom> Eu.
<Arodnap> e ai
<Arodnap> e melhor tem alguma diferença
<Arodnap> ?
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> o 11.10 estara pronto no mes 10 :-)  ate la, pode testar, achar legal ou nao e reportar bug, mas nao reclamar :-)
<Daekdroom> Não tem nada demais.
<Daekdroom> Exceto o GNOME 3 e o Thunderbird, ele está bem parecido.
<juvenal> tô com problema  com um recepitor de tv digital
<juvenal> o 0090
<juvenal> da leaderschip
<juvenal> tem auguem ai que posso mim ajudar?
<juvenal> tem auguem ai que usa o 0090 da leaderchip no linux?
<UdontKnow> juvenal: nao fique repetindo perguntas
<UdontKnow> juvenal: isso so faz com que usuarios ignorem sua pergunta
<Arodnap> ta foda mesmo
<rmsraph> Eu baixei o 11.10, mas ainda não testei... =D vou fazer isso agora... bem lembrado
<Arodnap> quem ai faz parte do grupo anonymous
<Arodnap> ?
<Maninho> lol
<gilsondev> mas relação a desempenho, notaram alguma coisa?
<Daekdroom> gilsondev, é pior ou igual.
<Maninho> comparar a 11 com a 9.04 a 9.04 é mais rapida, em minha opinião
<Daekdroom> Algumas placas de vídeo viram melhoras na performance 3D e o Firefox ficou mais rápido. O resto é imperceptível.
<UdontKnow> Arodnap: lol. acho que vc nao entendeu como eles operam
<Daekdroom> Anonymous é um grupo.. anônimo.
<Daekdroom> E faz parte quem quiser, praticamente.
<UdontKnow> e quem tem juizo nao faz parte, ou aprende como fazer sem se complicar
<UdontKnow> Arodnap: vc acabou de sinalizar pro mundo interesse no grupo. nao e uma tatica muito boa nao
<Arodnap> kk
<Arodnap> sei
<Arodnap> mais eu nao sou do grupo
<Arodnap> isso e so curiosidade
<Arodnap> vao me prender
<Arodnap> hahahahaaha
<UdontKnow> se voce fosse parte do grupo, nao seria estupido de dizer isso em publico :-)
<Arodnap> dilma nao prende nem bandido armado , vao me prender
 * Maninho tenso, volta para os logfile
<Arodnap> area 51
<xispirito> se eu fosse parte de um grupo secreto, ativista político, cometendo atos ilícitos frente a lei/opinião pública, o que eu ganharia declarando isto?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: pontos de estupidez
<UdontKnow> xispirito: seria o top do ranking
<xispirito> de repente meu pinto ficaria maior
<Arodnap> fixe
<UdontKnow> xispirito: mais provavel o outro lado, na cadeia
<UdontKnow> lol
<Arodnap> 22
<UdontKnow> poderia ficar beeeem maior
<xispirito> UdontKnow, =|
<UdontKnow> xispirito: sabe o que e mais legal? sei que varias pessoas da policia federal acessam a freenode, e os canais sao publicos, alguns ate com logs publicados
<UdontKnow> xispirito: fica bem facil pros caras
<xispirito> UdontKnow, mas eu não acredito que alguém se entregue aqui
<xispirito> eu vivo falando, mas sempre de brincadeira, ninguém sério faria isto
<UdontKnow> eles nao usam pra isso, mas se der bobeira hahah
<xispirito> não podem ser tão burros
<Arodnap> a negação e um sinal para a verdade
<Arodnap> ;-0
<xispirito> sua frase não faz sentido Arodnap
<Arodnap> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arodnap> cala boca que agorae hora da punheta
<xispirito> credo, criança espinhenta na freenode
<xispirito> era pra ser proibido
<UdontKnow> Arodnap: respeito por favor
<Arodnap> eu agora vou pro bate papo  do japao
<Arodnap> kkk
<Arodnap> fui
<Arodnap> join #ubuntu-jp
<bandeira> hauehaue
<Arodnap> voltei bando de noobao
<Andre_Gondim> Arodnap, respeite os usuários do canal
<Arodnap> o que foi q eu fiz
<illuminarch> Andre_Gondim o pandora é de olinda - PE
<Andre_Gondim> :D
<illuminarch> Arodnap = pandora
<illuminarch> rsrsrsrs
<Andre_Gondim> vou dormir, abração
<illuminarch> outro
<illuminarch> rsrsrsrs
<rmsraph> Alguém pode me dizer o que as pessoas ganham falando besteiras?
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> licensed, top top
<illuminarch> rmsraph o que houve ?
<rmsraph> illuminarch: é que alguns entram aki pedem ajuda e são ajudados... aí ficam falando besteiras... e alguns ficam perguntando a mesma coisa várias vezes e não são ajudados e falam besteiras... =D só quero entender pq eles não podem ficar sem falar nada?
<illuminarch> rmsraph infelizmente existem pessoas que entram pra atrapalhar ou porque não tem nada o que fazer... mas isso não se aplica apenas no irc... é em todo lugar!
<rmsraph> illuminarch: =D
<illuminarch> As pessoas não tem consciência de que " se nao ajudam.. nao atrapalham" nada contra as pessoas que entram e nao falam nada... afinal essas nao atrapalham... e podem até aprender com as duvidas que aqui sao postadas.
<illuminarch> rmsraph mas eu ja estou de olho nessas pessoas
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> e ae Giverny
<rmsraph> hehehe... aqui é um ótimo lugar para se aprender muita coisa... e as pessoas estão dispostos a ajudar... =D fui bem recebido
<UdontKnow> se nao tem nada a contribuir, falar vai contribuir em algo? hehe :-)
<Giverny> illuminarch sussa?
<illuminarch> UdontKnow verdade.
<illuminarch> Giverny sim... apenas uns trolls por aqui!
<Giverny> normal
<illuminarch> Giverny verdade...
<rmsraph> !lucid
<ubottu-br> Lucid Lynx é o codinome do Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, lançado em 29 de abril de 2010. Para baixar, veja http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04
<Giverny> foda jruby
<Giverny> novinho do forno
<Giverny> http://www.jruby.org/2011/07/07/jruby-1-6-3
<Arodnap> ola
<UdontKnow> Andre_Gondim:
<rmsraph> Boa noite... preciso dormir... =D
<xispirito> ha! usuário unix não dorme
<bandeira> hahahaha
<bandeira> that's true.
<Kiler> .
<Facebook> http://brfacebook.blogspot.com/ Conheça o Blog do Facebook Brasil
<peregrinator_six> :/
<gabezao> q lixo de blog!
<gabezao> :D
<bandeira> hauehaueh
<Arodnap> oi
<Arodnap> alguem ai usa o iptables?
<Arodnap> ninguem online
<Arodnap> alo pessoal
<barna> Arodnap, pergunte a sua duvida em relação ao iptables!
<barna> vc tera mais chance de obter resposta!
<Arodnap> manda a linha de codigo para salvar minha tabela
<Arodnap> sei que ta faltando algo
<barna> Arodnap, iptables é grego pra mim! só to te ajudando a ser ajudado!
<barna> manda um pastebin do erro!
<barna> !pastebin | Arodnap
<ubottu-br> Arodnap: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Arodnap> iptablessave > /bin/rc.firewall
<Giverny> Arodnap que tal usar o sudo
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> Arodnap e outra tem que tem que salvar o nome do arquivo
<Giverny> Arodnap iptables-save > /qualquer/diretorio/regras.fw
<Giverny> Arodnap http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-save-iptables-rules-or-settings/
<licensed> Celsinho[OuT], aew
<Kazenin> bom dia!
<Mano_Chao> bom dia
<tkruise> buenos
<shalommarques> bom dia
<shalommarques> alguém  poderia me ajudar
<shalommarques> eu coloquei o ubuntu 11.04 no meu notebook toshiba L45-S7409
<shalommarques> ele não conectar na rede wirelles
<shalommarques> olá
<shalommarques> tem alguem aí que poderia me ajudar
<darouca> shalommarques, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869070
<godim> alguem ja teve problema com efeito grafico do ubuntu num toshiba infinity is1522
<godim> ?
<socrateslopes> nunca tive contato com este note, qual é o problema, especificamente?
<godim> socrateslopes, não consigo habilitar os efeitos do ubuntu ;< na versão 10.4 tinha em Sistema -> Efeitos
<godim> agora n to achando
<godim> na versão 11.04
<RadarZ>  Facebook Anuncia Videochamadas Em Integração Com O Skype. Leia Mais: Http://t.co/mAoeqzH 
<tkruise> ahh skype do inferno
<tkruise> meu SS 3h mandou o mic pro inferno
<tkruise> e eu nao to nem um pouco afim de gastar 300 paus num siberia
<shalommarques> oi
<shalommarques> aloww
<shalommarques> estou com problema na minha wirelles depois que eu instalei o ubuntu 11 não consigo conectar
<tkruise> ..
<darouca> shalommarques, Viu o link que te mandei?!
<MarconM> darouca:
<MarconM> ea e man
<darouca> MarconM, E ai vida boa... Beleza?
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> darouca: blz m
<vicentimartins> bom dia
<vicentimartins> alguem já desenvolveu algum plugin para o geany IDE?
<socrateslopes> alguem sabe por que o meu ubuntu não aceita o comando ./configure?
<vicentimartins> socrateslopes, o que vc está querendo fazer? pode dar mais informações?
<xGrind> Evolutin é da Novell?
<xGrind> Evolution*
<gabezao> apt-get remove evolution
<gabezao> apt-get remove xGrind
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> nao faz isso ;(
<xGrind> gabezao; a virtua ta fora ainda?
<gabezao> aqui nem tava fora
<gabezao> e faz tempo q nao cai
<gabezao> tempo eu digo uns 2 meses ja
<xGrind> olivio star wars ?
<xGrind> xD
<olivio> que ?
<xGrind> nada nao ;x
<AKINATON> Alguem pode me indicar um software de analise de video forensic?
<tkruise> AKINATON,  o que vc quer é algo parecido com pinnacle?
<carmaqui> Boa tarde
<carmaqui> Pessoal, to compartilando pasta através do smb://ip/ . Como eu monto pra aparecer automaticamente quando iniciar o ubuntu ?
<gabezao> como você monta ele?
<carmaqui> gabezao,  vou pelo nautilus smb://ip/ , coloco a senha, e ele já aparece montado no desktop.
<carmaqui> Mas eu queria fazer esses passos automaticamente
<gabezao> entendi, você pode montar pelo smbfs
<gabezao> e colocar o codigo na inicialização (/etc/rc.local)
<carmaqui> ummm
<carmaqui> e como pede senha, como eu faria ?
<carmaqui> smb://ip/pass:senha .... ?
<gabezao> mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.1/dados /pasta -o user=usuario,password=senha
<carmaqui> blz
<carmaqui> valeu
<carmaqui> Alguém consegue colocar o ubuntu como fullscreen na vmware ?
<carmaqui> Alguém consegue colocar o ubuntu como fullscreen na vmware ?
<Guest1234> oi
<Guest1234> oi
<peregrinator_six> carmaqui, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWb49VCj9EY
<jxajroad> Olá!
<jxajroad> Qual o melhor linux para um notebook?
<jxajroad> Alguém faz ideia?
<Giverny> jxajroad o linux mesmo é o melhor que tem
<jxajroad> opa....oi Giverny!
<Giverny> oi
<Giverny> você tá perguntando a distro?
<Giverny> :}
<jxajroad> sim..eu sei...eu tenho um notebook...acho que melhor..netbook...um Proview PC810001
<jxajroad> que já tá acabando...ele era bem fraquinho mas funcinava muito bem com um ubuntu 8.04
<Giverny> jxajroad você quer uma distro de que tipo?
<jxajroad> já me recomendaram muita coisa....colocar o xubuntu...apagar o linux e colocar um Windows XP...(coisa que jamais faria)...
<jxajroad> sim....pergunto a distro.
<jxajroad> vc tem alguma recomendação?
<Giverny> existem distros pra linux com 64mb de ram
<Giverny> :)
<jxajroad> é porque o Proviewzinho aqui já tá quase no fim....e a hora que eu comprar outro notebook quero colocar um linux.
<Giverny> mas não tem windows pra isso
<Giverny> :X
<jxajroad> linux cmo 64mb de ram? hmmmm pra que serve? como é isso?
<jxajroad> como assim não tem windows pra isso? não quero usar windows...apesar de me recomendarem.
<jxajroad> este pc que estou usando mesmo tem o ubuntu 10,04 ach que 64mb..e é de mesa.
<rafaelstanley> estou com problemas com proftpd, ao acessar qnd vai aparecer a mensagem de boas vindas, aparece 'erro ao conectar no servidor', nada mais... segue o proftpd.conf http://paste.lymas.com.br/2064
<jxajroad> 10.64 acho que 64mb
<Giverny> jxajroad instala um que você saiba usar
<Giverny> e põe como wm o xfce
<Giverny> resolvido
<jxajroad> ok então
<jxajroad> por com o que? wm o xfce?
<Giverny> s
<jxajroad> bom..ok..vou pesquisar isso! Obrigado pela recomendação, Giverny!
<Giverny> rafaelstanley esse server teste existe?
<rafaelstanley> servername pode ser qlqler nome nao pode?
<Giverny> n
<rafaelstanley> sério?
<Giverny> só se você quiser que ele se chame teste
<Giverny> ehehe
<rafaelstanley> então, teste é so para testar
<rafaelstanley> dps que rolar, sussa
<rafaelstanley> eu mudo
<rafaelstanley> o problema é que da um erro, que nao tenho referencias
<rafaelstanley> segui alguns que achei no google
<rafaelstanley> mas, versoes antigas
<rafaelstanley> nao rolou
<Giverny> rafaelstanley cadê o ScoreboardPath ?
<rafaelstanley> não faço ideia
<rafaelstanley> esse é o default
<Giverny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/proftpd.conf-gustavo_marcon
<Giverny> olha aqui um proftpd.conf comentado
<Giverny> vai te ajudar a configurar esse ae
<rafaelstanley> hmmm
<rafaelstanley> valeuu
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<Giverny> rafaelstanley teu group tá nogroup
<Giverny> olha como ele colocou nobody
<Giverny> rafaelstanley e tira isso de usar ipv6
<Giverny> que pode dar merda
<rafaelstanley> oks
<rafaelstanley>  - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'ScoreboardPath' on line 10 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<rafaelstanley> como todos os outros
<rafaelstanley> ta zicado essa conf
<rafaelstanley>  - Fatal: SyslogFacility: unable to open syslog: Connection refused on line 13 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<rafaelstanley> comentei as linhas que estava zicando Giverny, dei um restart, rolou, mas ao conectar;
<rafaelstanley> Estado:	conexão estabelecida, à espera da mensagem de boas-vindas ...
<rafaelstanley> Erro:	conexão terminada pelo servidor
<rafaelstanley> Erro:	Não foi possível conectar ao servidor
<rafaelstanley> msm erro!
<Giverny> rafaelstanley qual a versão
<Giverny> do proft que ce ta usando
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> *proftpd
<rafaelstanley> 1.3.2c
<rafaelstanley> ubuntu 10.04
<gabezao> ta com firewall ae rafaelstanley ?
<Giverny> rafaelstanley pq não tá usando o 1.3.3 ?
<Giverny> ;/
<rafaelstanley> é a que esta no server
<gabezao> vc liberou somente a porta 21?
<rafaelstanley> sim
<gabezao> por isso...
<gabezao> existe servidor ftp ativo e passivo
<gabezao> tem q deixar como passivo e setar as portas pela qual ele faz comuniçao
<gabezao> 21 é so porta de autenticaçao...
<Giverny> sim tem que liberar a 22
<Giverny> tb
<gabezao> negativo.
<gabezao> o proftp chuta portas altas
<gabezao> para tal comunicaçao
<gabezao> vc tem q forçar essas portas
<gabezao> PassivePorts 55000 56000
<gabezao> exemplo esse range
<gabezao> e liberar esse range no firewall tb.
<Giverny> certeza
<Giverny> gabezao
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> já configurei
<Giverny> proftpd
<Giverny> nunca precisei de liberar porta alta
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> 21/22 resolve
<Giverny> acho que o problema tá nas configs
<Giverny> ele tá carregando muita coisa
<Giverny> tou vendo a conf dos negos aqui
<Giverny> tudo simples
<rafaelstanley> é realmente
<rafaelstanley> eu tbm nunca precisei
<rafaelstanley> segui outro tutorial
<rafaelstanley> e nao rolou
<rafaelstanley> tbm
<rafaelstanley> http://www.devdb.com.br/sistemas-operacionais/linux/instalando-e-configurando-um-servico-de-ftp-sem-erro
<Giverny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/ProFTPD-com-autenticacao-via-MySQL?pagina=7
<gabezao> :)
<Giverny> olha esse aqui simples rafaelstanley
<gabezao> ok...
<Giverny> do hdoria
<gabezao> obrigado pela atençao
<gabezao> ;)
<Giverny> ele carregou quase nada
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> rlx gabezao
<rafaelstanley> nada funciona
<rafaelstanley> pqp ;\
<gabezao> fez oq eu falei rafaelstanley ?
<gabezao> :)
<Giverny> calma rafaelstanley
<Giverny> deve ser alguma bobagem cara
<Giverny> sempre dá essas zicas mesmo em config
<rafaelstanley> vou tentar oq o gabezao disse
<gabezao> se vc precisar dos comandos do iptables eu tenho.
<Giverny> custa nada
<rafaelstanley> preciso
<rafaelstanley> pode mandar?
<gabezao> sim
<rafaelstanley> ia pesquisar agora, mas se tu tem otimo
<gabezao> qual sua interface se daida?
<rafaelstanley> to no terminal
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> qual a inteface de saida da internet?
<gabezao> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dport 55000:56000 -j ACCEPT
<gabezao> e coloca esse mesmo range
<gabezao> PassivePorts 55000 56000
<gabezao> no proftpd
<gabezao> ;)
<gabezao> e restarta
<rafaelstanley> boa
<gabezao> http://ajuda.uolhost.com.br/index.php?p=resposta&res=576#rmcl
<rafaelstanley> restarta algo alem do proftpd gabezao ?
<gabezao> não
<rafaelstanley> msm zica ;(
<gabezao> vc tem acesso direto?
<gabezao> ip real?
<gabezao> "publico"
<gabezao> ehehe
<rafaelstanley> é um cloud da uol
<rafaelstanley> tenho acesso root
<rafaelstanley> é dedicado
<gabezao> estranho, tenho 3 sites com proftpd rodando dessa maneira
<Giverny> jeiaje
<Giverny> é config caras
<gabezao> vc colocou essa regra onde rafaelstanley ?
<gabezao> do iptables
<gabezao> e manda sua config no pastbin
<gabezao> ;)
<rafaelstanley> fiz como vc disse
<gabezao> mas a regra do iptables
<gabezao> vc colocou onde?
<rafaelstanley> http://paste.lymas.com.br/2064
<gabezao> so copiou e colou e deu enter?
<Giverny> XD
<Giverny> ehehe
<rafaelstanley> acrescentei o PassivePorts
<rafaelstanley> gabezao, isso
<rafaelstanley> nunca mexi com iptabless
<rafaelstanley> o.O
<rafaelstanley> tem q add em algum lugar?
<Giverny> rafaelstanley DisplayLogin                    welcome.msg
<Giverny> isso tá funfando rafaelstanley
<Giverny> ?
<rafaelstanley> qnd vc conecta , aparece isso;
<rafaelstanley> Estado:	conexão estabelecida, à espera da mensagem de boas-vindas ...
<rafaelstanley> Erro:	conexão terminada pelo servidor
<rafaelstanley> Erro:	Não foi possível conectar ao servidor
<gabezao> vc pode criar uma senha de teste para mim nessa zica?
<Giverny> é a msg de boa vindas
<Giverny> que pode tá zicada
<Giverny> tb
<Giverny> rafaelstanley
<Giverny> existe um arquivo welcome.msg
<Giverny> ?
<rafaelstanley> comentei pra
<rafaelstanley> ver
<rafaelstanley> 1m
<rafaelstanley> nada
<rafaelstanley> =\
<rafaelstanley> poutz
<Giverny> comenta tudo cara
<Giverny> deixa só
<Giverny> coisas que ce sabe que roda
<Giverny> eaheuh
<paladinn> xiu Giverny
<Giverny> ce sabe se existe esses modules.conf rafaelstanley ?
<Giverny> se não existir tb não tem pq tá dando include
<Giverny> paladinn fica quieto
<Giverny> aehuha
<rafaelstanley> existe sim
<Giverny> tão deixa
<Giverny> tira o que não existir
<Giverny> ehehe
<rafaelstanley> pior que existe td
<rafaelstanley> kkk
<rafaelstanley> q merda
<rafaelstanley> nunca deu tanta zica pra configurar
<rafaelstanley> um ftp
<gabezao> qual distro é rafaelstanley ?
<rafaelstanley> ubuntu 10.04
<rafaelstanley> gabezao, infelizmente nao posso criar um user pra tu ver =\ bem q eu qria
<gabezao> ok...
<Giverny> gabezao mas não é porta cara
<Giverny> é cloud
<Giverny> o sistema
<Giverny> quase certeza que é pró de config
<Giverny> :(
<gabezao> e da onde essa config?
<gabezao> é a padrão?
<rafaelstanley> isso
<rafaelstanley> e a padrao
<rafaelstanley> ja tentei usar exemplos
<rafaelstanley> que achei do google
<rafaelstanley> deu varias zicas, ai pensei q fosse conflito de versoes
<rafaelstanley> ai peguei uma que o cara
<rafaelstanley> usa pro ubuntu 10.04 e msm versao do ftp
<gabezao> vou ver aqui a minha
<gabezao> acabei de instalar
<gabezao> o proftp
<rafaelstanley> nao sei mas oq fazer
<rafaelstanley> kk
<gabezao> infelizmente nao tenho ip direto auqi sobrando, se nao ja testava
<rafaelstanley> q merda
<rafaelstanley> ;~
<gabezao> veja no log rafaelstanley
<gabezao> ja tentou?
<rafaelstanley> hmmmmm
<rafaelstanley> Jul 08 17:13:00 ubuntu proftpd[10601] ubuntu.static.uol.com.br: Check the ServerType directive to ensure you are configured correctly.
<rafaelstanley> Jul 08 17:13:05 ubuntu proftpd[10603] ubuntu.static.uol.com.br: Failed binding to ::, port 21: Address already in use
<rafaelstanley> Jul 08 17:13:05 ubuntu proftpd[10603] ubuntu.static.uol.com.br: Check the ServerType directive to ensure you are configured correctly.
<rafaelstanley> ta dizendo que a porta 21 ja esta sendo usada
<rafaelstanley> gabezao,
<gabezao> og diz as coisas
<rafaelstanley> é isso msm
<gabezao> netstat -nl | grep ":21"
<rafaelstanley> ctz
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> errei
<gabezao> netstat -nlp | grep ":21"
<rafaelstanley> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<rafaelstanley> ta no log
<gabezao> faltou o p.
<rafaelstanley> p onde gabezao ?
<gabezao> no comando q eu passei.
<gabezao> netstat -nlp | grep ":21"
<rafaelstanley> root@ubuntu:/etc/proftpd# netstat -nlp | grep ":21"
<rafaelstanley> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1137/inetd
<gabezao> ;)
<gabezao> feito.
<gabezao> vc instalou ele como inetd
<gabezao> e ta usando stand alone
<gabezao> na config.
<rafaelstanley> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<rafaelstanley> deixa eu ver
<gabezao> eu removeri e instalaria novamente.
<rafaelstanley> aeeeeeeeee
<rafaelstanley> mermao
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<rafaelstanley> vc é foda
<rafaelstanley> vlw
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<rafaelstanley> :*
<tsnovo> quando tento formatar o hd dá falta ltldr
<tsnovo> oque devo fazer?
<gabezao> jogar o windows fora tsnovo ?
<tsnovo> como faço?
<tsnovo> eu quero utilizar o hd
<gabezao> ltldr?
<gabezao> ou ntldr?
<tsnovo> sim
<tsnovo> ltldr
<gabezao> não sei
<tsnovo> diz isso
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> tsnovo,
<gabezao> é windows isso
<gabezao> você ta no canal do ubuntu
<gabezao> lugar errado
<gabezao> nao?:
<tsnovo> não é isso
<tsnovo> eu não consigo acessar o hd
<tsnovo> pra nada
<gabezao> isso é na hora do bot
<gabezao> plugando ele em outra maquina
<tsnovo> isso
<gabezao> você nao consegue?
<tsnovo> na hora do boot
<gabezao> o windows ta com a mbr fodida :)
<tsnovo> isso
<gabezao> joga fora
<tsnovo> o cd?
<gabezao> leva em um tecnico.
<tsnovo> eu quero formatar ele
<tsnovo> para usar aqui no ubuntu
<tsnovo> pois tenho pouco hd
<tsnovo> aqui ele dá o seguinte erro
<gabezao> então coloque ele, inicia pelo cd do ubuntu
<gabezao> e instala o gparted
<gabezao> e formata.
<tsnovo> estou sem o cd aqui
<tsnovo> não tem outra maneira de formatar?
<gabezao> ué
<gabezao> se vc ja ta no ubuntu
<gabezao> é so colocar o hd
<tsnovo> quando coloco ele aqui
<gabezao> e entrar pelo ubuntu
<tsnovo> ele diz o seguinte
<gabezao> vc sabe selecionar qual HD dar boot na bios tsnovo ?
<tsnovo> sei
<gabezao> então
<gabezao> seleciona o outro
<gabezao> ta dando boot pelo hd estragado
<gabezao> por isso ta dando pau
<rafaelstanley> gabezao, qnd tento acessar com o usuario root, retorna esse erro no log USER root (Login failed): User in /etc/ftpusers
<rafaelstanley>  - e no ftp retorna login incorreto....
<rafaelstanley> sabe pq?
<gabezao> ta escrito rafaelstanley
<gabezao> leia a msg.
<rafaelstanley> hehe
<rafaelstanley> ;x
<rafaelstanley> rolou
<tsnovo> selecionar outro oque fabezao?
<gabezao> cara, meu pé dormiu
<gabezao> outro hd tsnovo
<gabezao> pra dar boot
<gabezao> ele ta bootando pelo que ta com pau
<tsnovo> e deṕois?
<tsnovo> ele está aqui
<tsnovo> e dá este erro quando tento gravar qualquer coisa nele
<tsnovo> Não foi possível montar Sistema de arquivos de 40 GB
<tsnovo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: Error reading bootsector: Input/output error
<tsnovo> oque faço?
<Giverny> tsnovo qual o sistema
<Giverny> de arquivo desse hd ai?
<gabezao> ohaehoeahoe
<Giverny> vai com calma bino
<tsnovo> aqui no ubuntu
<Giverny> sim e desse hd
<Giverny> ai que você quer colocar
<Giverny> se explique ae
<Giverny> direitinho
<Giverny> pra gente entender a situação
<tsnovo> é assim
<tsnovo> quero formatar o hd para poder utilizar aqui
<tsnovo> na maquina pois tenho pouco espaço
<tsnovo> será um slave
<Giverny> tsnovo formata ele com o cd do windows
<Giverny> mesmo
<Giverny> o que mais você quer tsnovo ?
<rafaelstanley> Giverny,
<rafaelstanley> rolou o ftp
<rafaelstanley> era zica de config msm
<rafaelstanley> mas qnd acesso com root, coloquei pro DefaultRoot ser /var/www
<Giverny> rafaelstanley normal
<rafaelstanley> porem
<rafaelstanley> se eu quiser acessar /home/cloud
<rafaelstanley> nao posso?
<rafaelstanley> sou root o.O
<Giverny> o /var/www é onde tão seus arquivos
<tsnovo> não estou conseguindo
<rafaelstanley> sim, mas tenho um arquivo no /home/cloud tbm
<Giverny> rafaelstanley move pra lá
<tsnovo> Giverny, ele diz erro ao formatar
<rafaelstanley> nao rola, ele precisa ficar lá
<Giverny> tsnovo esse teu hd é novo?
<Giverny> rafaelstanley então tu vai ter que alterar esse diretório
<Giverny> rafaelstanley mudar de /var/www pra /home/cloud
<tsnovo> não
<tsnovo> usado
<rafaelstanley> mas, eu qro acessar qlqr pasta pelo ftp
<rafaelstanley> to logando como root
<Giverny> rafaelstanley não tá conseguindo?
<rafaelstanley> nao
<rafaelstanley> apenas a q setei no DefaultRoot
<Giverny> tsnovo cara se você colocou o cd do windows e tá tentando formatar seu hd
<Giverny> e não tá conseguindo
<Giverny> é problema no seu hd
<tsnovo> hum...entendo
<tkruise> é possível particionar pra menos pelo ubuntu? assim, eu tenho 3 partições, W7 800g, xp 100g, linux 100g
<tkruise> eu quero passar o w7 pra 500g só
<Giverny> tkruise é possível fazer a partição que quiser
<Giverny> tkruise pra isso tem gerenciadores de partição
<Giverny> o que tem que ser observado é o sistema de arquivos de cada partição
<Giverny> no linux é uma no windows é outra
<Giverny> e no linux ainda tem a swap
<tkruise> hmm, tá, mas com o mav esse gerenciador ja vem?
<Giverny> tkruise sim
<tkruise> achei achei
<mwallacesd> Hello Fellows!
<tkruise> brb
<tkruise> helloo
<Thds_Mg> Boa noite, a paz de Jesus e o amor de Maria!
<mwallacesd> Santo agostinho dos cajados!
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<mwallacesd> Boa
<Thds_Mg> Boa noite, a paz!
<RadarZ>  boa 
<ElDeablo> alguém com problemas para conecta na freenode hoje? Ta demorando uma eternidade aqui
<peregrinator_six> http://cabelovivaolinux.wordpress.com/2011/07/08/droidopendatabr-para-onde-foi-o-seu-dinheiro/
<_codeman> galera to precisando usar directx 3d ppor forã do destino tem como emular wine?
<_codeman> alguem ja fez isso
<C00D> Aeeee
<C00D> Alguem brasileiro aee?
<Kazenin> acho que todos são
<Kazenin> =D
<C00D> KKKK, podes Crê né SHAHAAHASHHASHASU, entrei no canar errado :P
<C00D> *certo
<Kazenin> hoashuasouasoaoushaosa
<C00D> Eae Kazenin, quais mais canais bons de IRC tu conhece?
<Guest1234> oi
<Guest1234> C00D: oi
<C00D> [Guest1234]: Eae man
<C00D> Td, bem?
<Guest1234> C00D: vc quer canal sobre o que?
<C00D> Ah tipo, assuntos Geeks, Nerds, Hackers e etc!
<Guest1234> C00D: poxa, canais pra socializar ou pra assuntos tecnicos?
<C00D> conhece alguem?
<C00D> *algum
<Guest1234> C00D: sim, esse aqui eh bom
<Kazenin> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Kazenin> #sempreupdate
<Guest1234> C00D: mas pra socializar a freenode nao eh boa nisso
<Guest1234> C00D: freenode eh mais pra coisas tecnicas, pessoal de TI
<C00D> [Guest1234]: Fmz, Vlw man!
<C00D> quais servers tu me recomenda então?
<Guest1234> C00D: vc ta usando qual cliente de IRC?
<C00D> [Guest1234]: CyberScript, to no Windows!
<Guest1234> no xchat vc pode pedir uma lista de todos os canais e ordenar pelo numero de participantes
<Guest1234> ai vc fica sabendo qual canal eh melhor
<C00D> Xchat for windows, tem?
<C00D> Achei, tem sim
<C00D> vlw pela Dica mano
<Kazenin> www.xchat.org
<C00D> Noss man, que roubo, no Linux ele é free e tals, mais no Rwindows ñ,aff
<Guest1234> como assim?
<Guest1234> o xchat éfree
<C00D> é olha vc mesmo -> http://xchat.org/windows/
<Hutley> C00D: http://www.silverex.org
<C00D> Thanks
<Guest1234> C00D: mano, instala o linux ai po
<Guest1234> C00D: pra conversar sobre linux eh bom ter um instalado nem que seja numa maquina virtual
<C00D> [Guest1234]: Eu ia instalar pelo pendrive man, mais ai descobri que minha maquina não da boot por pen drive
<C00D> vou ver se baixo e instalo amanha, a internet aqui é de 256Kbs ai fica foda
<Guest1234> C00D: olha, vc pode usar um terminal do linux dentro do windows tb
<Guest1234> e rodar programas tipo o weechat que é muito bom
<C00D> [Guest1234]: Está se referindo a aquele software chamado Cigwin?
<Guest1234> vc pode usar esse programa ou algum terminal tty pra acessar maquinas remotamente
<Guest1234> vc pode usar o putty
<Guest1234> ele te da um terminal minimo e vc faz uma conexao SSH saca?
<Guest1234> ai vc pode usar maquinas com unix ou linux disponiveis na internet
<Guest1234> da pra rodar o irssi, weechat, etc
<Guest1234> C00D: http://www.jfitz.com/tips/ssh_for_windows.html
<Guest1234> e pode usar o cigwin como vc mesmo disse
<C00D> Pow Brigadão man, vou dar uma olhada!
<C00D> tem alguma especia de "add pessoal" nesse irc Sou novo, ñ manjo muito
<Guest1234> C00D: o pessoal ja se conhece pelo nick mesmo mano
<Guest1234> essas caras feias tao ai todo dia
<Guest1234> nao precisa add eles nao
<Guest1234> amanha ta todo mundo ai denovo
<C00D> KKKKKKKKK, fmz
<advnet> ola pessoal
<C00D> ops
<advnet> alguem sabe quando flah player vai suportar todos os tipos de webcam?
<C00D> Como faço pra mensionar alquem aqui, Tipo enviar messengem com o nome do destinatario no começo
<C00D> [Guest1234]: Tu trabalha de que man?
<Guest1234> C00D: mano eu prefiro nao fala isso nao
<C00D> [Guest1234]: KKKK, sussa então Xd
<Guest1234> C00D: instala logo o linux ai po
<Guest1234> arruma um pc velho e instala
<Guest1234> soh pra iniciar
<C00D> [Guest1234]: Vou fazer Dual-boot man
<Guest1234> depois que vc pegar mais confianca vc coloca no seu pc
<C00D> Eu to com o Cd do ubuntu 10.10 aqui em casa man, só que estou querendo instalar a ultima versão mesmo
<C00D> fazer Upgrade da 10.10 é muito chato e demorado
<Guest1234> mano pergunta pro pessoal ai qual eh a melhor versao
<Guest1234> pq tem uma versao que nao eh estavel
<Guest1234> saca?
<Guest1234> tem que escolher uma versao boa
<Guest1234> eu uso outro linux
<C00D> Sacas! mais a versão 11.04 já é estavel sim
<C00D> Qual?
<Guest1234> eu uso arch linux
<Guest1234> por isso nao sei qual versao do ubuntu eh estavel
<C00D> Ahh, já ouvi falar, é baseada em qual distro?
<Guest1234> mas o pessoal que usa sabe informar uma boa saca?
<Guest1234> o arch nao eh baseado em nenhuma outra
<Guest1234> eh uma distro independente
<C00D> :O
<Guest1234> o ubuntu eh baseado no debian
<Guest1234> mas arch nao eh muito recomendado pra iniciante nao
<Guest1234> alias, pode ser pra iniciante sim, soh q a instalacao e em texto
<Guest1234> eh parecido com o debian puro saca?
<C00D> pois é, Vou dar uma estuda aqui, Ubuntu é a melhor pra Begginers
<C00D> Sacas!
<Guest1234> ubuntu eh a mais usada
<C00D> mais ai, tu sacas de programação?
<Guest1234> um pouco
<Guest1234> programacao eu prefiro pra windows
<Guest1234> vc programa no windows?
<Guest1234> no linux vc nao vai achar ferramentas como as do windows nao
<C00D> Yes, PHP, C, Pascal, Delphi
<Guest1234> mas da pra fazer programas aqui tb
<C00D> mais é bem poukin, to me aprofundando agora
<Guest1234> vc usa delphi e pascal?
<C00D> comecei com Pascal, e criei um projetinhos no delphi tbm
<C00D> fiz um simples Browser
<Guest1234> nao existe nada no linux assim
<Guest1234> aqui vc ta na mao
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-09
<C00D> Tem man, o Kylix
<C00D> acho que é esse o nome do software
<Guest1234> esse projeto ta abortado
<C00D> tem o Lazaro tbm
<Guest1234> a empresa nao aguentou continuar pelas constantes modificacoes na plataforma
<C00D> ixi, nem sabia
<Guest1234> lazarus nao gera codigo eficiente
<C00D> pois, esse tbm é um dos Grandes defeito do linux
<Guest1234> qualquer codigo minusculo feito em lazarus fica enorme
<Guest1234> esquece ambientes integrados de desenvolvimento
<Guest1234> vc vai usar outras ide´s
<C00D> é vdd, em termos de facilidade em desenvolver o Windows ganha
<Guest1234> pode começar com geay
<C00D> mais dá pra fazer quase tudo com o Eclipse
<Guest1234> codeblocks
<Guest1234> da
<C00D> tu curte hacking man?
<Guest1234> mas no linux vc vai ter problemas nessa area de programacao
<Guest1234> aqui vc tem que usar linguagens como python, php, perl, c, lua, bash, etc
<C00D> Deviam Criar um distro só pra isso, Só para Desenvolvimento
<Guest1234> sim seria otimo
<C00D> Borá desenvolver uma?
<C00D> KKKKK
<Guest1234> no linux nem se escuta sobre pascal man
<C00D> sÓ NOS 2
<Guest1234> nao
<C00D> KKKK, pois é, e nem muito no windows tbm, Pascal já saiu do mercado
<Guest1234> pascal puro saiu
<C00D> tava zuando, se é loks, escrever mais de 10 milhões de linhas de codigo? -eunao
<C00D> Delphi tbm ñ está em alta ñ man
<Guest1234> no linux se vc faz algo vai precisar usar lib de alguem
<Guest1234> nao e como uma dll
<Guest1234> a lib muda da noite pro dia
<Guest1234> o autor deixa de da suporte
<C00D> o negocio agora é focar em programação web e mobile, Pois o futuro vai ser tudo cloud
<Guest1234> tem que usar python
<Guest1234> java
<Skhaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAl6IpwDcfU&feature=youtu.be
<Guest1234> coisa que da pra muda rapido pra acompanhar
<Guest1234> python e forte no linux
<C00D> C tbm né?
<Guest1234> sim
<C00D> Java é muito chato, complexo demais, e é o que da mais dinheiro :P
<Guest1234> delphi da mais
<Guest1234> vai na katho e olha quanto recebe um programador delphi
<Guest1234> 20 mil
<Guest1234> so q programador delphi geralmente e patrao
<C00D> putz, tá em alta mesmo!
<C00D> Delphi nem é tão dificil, se tu quiser eu tenhos uns cursos dele aqui
<_DS2_Minina_> ElDeablo,  :*
<C00D> cara se cadastra nesse forum aqui http://www.guiadohacker.com.br
<ElDeablo> _DS2_Minina_: \o
<C00D> recomendo, conteudo muito bão
<Guest1234> so se vc instala linux ai
<Guest1234> rs
<C00D> KKKK, fmz, espera até amanha ou hj de madrugada então
<Guest1234> linux e diferente
<Guest1234> vc vai gosta
<_DS2_Minina_> Fiquei sabendo que a video chamada do facebook não está funcionando quando entra pelo ubuntu... confere?
<_DS2_Minina_> porque realmente... nunca consegui
<Kazenin> _DS2_Minina_, e aí Daiane
<Kazenin> o Mr. Mark Zuckerberg só liberou o plugin para Mac e Ruindows
<_DS2_Minina_> Kazenin, e ai
<Kazenin> troféu joinha pra ele !!
<_DS2_Minina_> =/
<Kazenin> _DS2_Minina_, G+ wins !
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, Boa noite patrão.
<_DS2_Minina_> Kazenin,  \o/
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, fala meu querido, tudo certim?
<C00D> Eu já usei varias vezes man, mais nunca levei a fundo
<Kazenin> _DS2_Minina_, flawless victoty
<Kazenin> _DS2_Minina_, flawless victory
<C00D> Já usei até a Backtrack
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, que tudo certo que nada...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<_DS2_Minina_> auhauha
<Arodnap> pessoal to com um problema
<Kazenin> Arodnap, ainda bem que não é só vc mano... mas passa aí o pro de repente alguem ajuda
<Arodnap> é com o emesene
<_DS2_Minina_> Gabriel Meneses?
<Arodnap> coloco tudo certo e no final diz que o nome do usuario esta errado
<Guest1234> C00D: leva a fundo que compensa
<Arodnap> e do ubuntu
<Arodnap> e se chama esse nome mesmo emesene
<Guest1234> C00D: e de graca
 * Kazenin sabe que msn é coisa do cão, do belzebu e do Lúcifer
<Arodnap> que isso
<Arodnap> tem um fanatico aki?
<Arodnap> aff
<Arodnap> comunicação e poder kazenin
<_DS2_Minina_> Kazenin sabe que msn é coisa do cão, do belzebu e do Lúcifer
<Kazenin> sou fanatico não brow, só sei que msn é um protocolo problemático
<Arodnap> foi mau errei
<Arodnap> to falando do outro
<Guest1234> Arodnap: mano o emesene2 ta mais bugado que tudo
<Arodnap> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Arodnap> ele nao aceita anderlaine no nome?
<Arodnap> pq toda vez da erro
<Arodnap> manda um msn bom pra o ubuntu
<Guest1234> Arodnap: tem varios bugs, eu tava usando mais nao aguentei
<Guest1234> Arodnap: usa o pidgin
<Arodnap> tem outro
<Arodnap> to baixando pelo terminal
<Arodnap> vou ver se e bom
<Arodnap> ai mano comprei o teclado emborachado pensando que era bom kk. e um lixo
<Arodnap> perdi minha grana
<Arodnap> fui na onda do duro de matar 2.0 kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arodnap> ta ligado
<Arodnap> EI FERA NAO E ISSO
<Arodnap> EU QUERO UM QUE ENTRE NA CONTA DO MSN
<Kazenin> empathy
<Kazenin> pidgin
<Guest1234> pidgin entra na rede do msn mano
<Arodnap> ja
<Arodnap> consegui
<Arodnap> valeu
<Arodnap> vcs sabem um site bom de programas de computador
<Arodnap> mais programas boms
<Arodnap> nao meia boca
<LACabeza> opa, revivi
<Arodnap> tem alguem ai que possa mandar um site bom
<Arodnap> pra tecnicas florenci?
<LACabeza> nem sei o que é isso
<LACabeza> alguém ja converteu dvd para avi ?
<LACabeza> num to conseguindo achar nenhum programa facil xD
<LACabeza> vou procurar um tutorial agora
<LACabeza> se num for passo a passo num vou conseguir
<Arodnap> EITA
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, pvt
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Convertendo-DVD-para-AVI-com-2-idiomas-de-audio
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Tutorial-convertendo-DVD-para-AVI-com-mencoder/
<LACabeza> vlw
<Guest1234> Arodnap: vc instalou o pidgin? resolveu?
<Arodnap> a sim
<Arodnap> valeu
<Guest1234> blz
<_codeman> ow salve
<Arodnap> tem algum site fera
<Arodnap> quero programas de monitoramento
<Arodnap> coisas do tipo alguem sabe?
<Guest1234> Arodnap: o povo aki eh bravo mano
<Guest1234> nao pode fazer pergunta assim nao
<Guest1234> Arodnap: tem que perguntar sobre forensics
<Guest1234> Arodnap: to zuando mano
<Arodnap> o q
<Arodnap> so foi um pergunta
<Arodnap> nimguem nasce aprendendo
<Guest1234> sim
<Arodnap> entao vao me dizer
<Guest1234> vc ta usando ubuntu?
<Arodnap> sim
<Arodnap> 10
<_codeman> alguem usa algum usa um interface que num sej kde ou gnome
<Arodnap> ubuntu 10
<_codeman> algo diferente
<Guest1234> e nao tem no repositorio do ubuntu?
<Guest1234> Arodnap: olha no repositorio
<Arodnap> que repositorio
<Guest1234> no ubuntu tem um programa que procura e instala outros programas
<Arodnap> vc ta falando do centro de pacotes
<Arodnap> ?
<Guest1234> sim deve ser isso
<MatheusNg> _codeman: to usando Unity (Ubuntu 11.04)
<_codeman> cara queria tirar
<Guest1234> ou apt-get
<_codeman> queria colocar uma leve
<_codeman> soh q num sei como ainda
<MatheusNg> XFCE?
<_codeman> vou pesquisar mais mas to achando q essa interface tah travando
<_codeman> vou instalar
<_codeman> ahuauaua
<MatheusNg> _codeman: já usei xfce, achei bem leve
<_codeman> queria intalar uma bem leve mesmo
<Guest1234> isso nao seria xubuntu?
<MatheusNg> _codeman: qual interface que vc acha que tá travando?
<_codeman> q seja
<_codeman> rsrssrs
<_codeman> na verdade eu to querendo reduzir o consumo grafico
<MatheusNg> Guest1234: seria... o xubuntu usa xfce
<MatheusNg> _codeman: qual vc tá usando?
<_codeman> unity
<_codeman> to usando o ubuntu 11.04
<MatheusNg> _codeman: aqui a Unity tá rodando perfeitinha
<MatheusNg> _codeman: achei pesada não, mas to usando numa máquina nova. Uma antigona que eu tinha e fui instalar o Ubuntu pra testar, nem instalava.
<_codeman> na verdade aq tmb tah
<_codeman> soh q o meu recursos graficos saum ruim
<_codeman> eu tenho uma ati 1200 soh rsrssr
<MatheusNg> nessa antigona instalei uma outra distro, com xfce e rodava legal. Só não rodava melhor pq a máquina era realmente antiga.
<_codeman> e 1giga de memoria
<_codeman> tah mo carroça
<MatheusNg> _codeman: entendi. Tenta o xubuntu. Eu acho a xfce bem legal tbm.
<_codeman> mas eu num qero trocar o sistema inteiro
<MatheusNg> _codeman: entendi, só trocar a interface gráfica. Aí não não sei ajudar.
<_codeman> eh preciso trocar tudo ?
<_codeman> ah sim
<_codeman> eu vou me virar aq
<_codeman> ahuahau
<_codeman>  o maximo q pode acontecer eh travar tdo kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MatheusNg> _codeman: que eu saiba não... mas não sei como fazer. Deu uma "googleada"? rs
<_codeman> eh isso q to fazendo
<MatheusNg> ó: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=83390.0
<MatheusNg> tem esse, em inglês, que trata exatamente de instalar xfce no ubuntu 11.04: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6055
<_codeman> valew MatheusNg
<_codeman> deixa o resto comigo
<MatheusNg> ;)
<MatheusNg> ó, resumindo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<MatheusNg> vi lá no link
<_codeman> sim ai sim rsrsrsrs
<_codeman> ow MatheusNg
<_codeman> vc ja usou ou usa o wine
<MatheusNg> _codeman: muuuito pouco
<MatheusNg> os 2 programas que tentei usar neles não rolaram não (fruity loops e swishmax)
<_codeman> queria instalar o fireworks
<_codeman> infelismente no meu trampo eu preciso dele
<MatheusNg> o fruity, não rolou o audio, o swish disse que não encontrou o flash
<_codeman> lah eu uso linux tmb
<MatheusNg> tenho o windows instalado numa VM, então preferi instalar os 2 na VM mesmo
<_codeman> ah sim
<_codeman> porem a maquina virtual aq eh ruim
<_codeman> por isso qeria ver se reduzia o uso de interface
<_codeman> pois tah mow lento
<_codeman> eu reduz a memoria
<MatheusNg> entendi
<_codeman> mas ainda tah lendo de mais
<Arodnap> oi
<_codeman> Arodnap, oi
<Arodnap> en relação a esse chat
<Arodnap> como apago o historico de conversação
<Arodnap> ?
<Arodnap> ?
<_codeman> vai no histori e apaga
<_codeman> horas
<_codeman> aonde vc tem instalado o seu programa tem um diretorio de log
<_codeman> ai vc vai e apaga a conversação
<Arodnap> ok
<Arodnap> kkkkkkkk
<Arodnap> eu instalei pelo terminal
<Arodnap> vou ver aki
<Arodnap> se eu acho
<_codeman> a sim
<Arodnap> ll
<_codeman> deve ta como arquivo oculto
<Arodnap> e agora
<Arodnap> qual o camando
<_codeman> eu vou te ajudar
<_codeman> guenta ai
<MatheusNg> galera, fui! abraço!
<Arodnap> cade fera
<Arodnap> ???
<_codeman> Arodnap, vc ta usando q programa
<_codeman> xchat, ircii
<_codeman> ql eh
<Arodnap> xchat
<_codeman> ah sim
<_codeman> guenta ai
<_codeman> cara travou aq
<_codeman> hauahuahua
<Arodnap> kkk
<_codeman> eu mexi numa config aq e agora tah abrindo tela ateh umas horas
<Arodnap> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arodnap> xD
<_codeman> consegui da um workflower no computer
<Arodnap> K
<_codeman> consegui
<_codeman> dei um kill em tudo
<Arodnap> MORTE SUBITA
<Arodnap> KKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<_codeman> hauahuahau
<root> na boa, voces poderiam reduzir um pouquinho o ruido? Utilizar pontuacao ao inves de enter ajuda, e torna a leitura do log menos sofrivel :)
<Arodnap> KKKKKKKKKK
<Arodnap> OK
<Arodnap> DIZ AI ROOT , COMO POSSO EXCLUIR MEU HISTORICO
<root> Arodnap: poderia desligar o caps? :) historico do que?
<Arodnap> historico de conversação do xchat !
<_codeman> cara vai dar uma googleada ai pq aq tah fogo
<root> Arodnap: vc ate pode limpar a SUA janela, com /clear, mas isso nao vai limpar a bagunça que fez nas telas dos outros
<Arodnap> cara vc e chato
<Arodnap> ;/
<RenatoSilva> quem
<root> Arodnap: gostaria que mantivesse a decencia e evitasse comentarios de cunho pessoal no canal :)
<Olivio> Boa noite
<Arodnap> para com isso so fiz uma  pergunta
<Arodnap> vc vaii me dizer ou nao ?
<root> que foi respondida. Se voce nao quer ler a resposta, nao pergunte :)
<Arodnap> ok
<RenatoSilva> Arodnap: qual pergunta
<RenatoSilva> boa noite
<Arodnap> valeu
<_codeman> quando eu instalo o xubunto o unity continua instalado e deixa de ser o padrão ?
<Arodnap> root  , vc e o dono da sala?
<C00D> Tchau a Todos, Vlw pela ajuda Guest1234, até mais
<root> Arodnap: nao, a comunidade ubuntu eh
<root> Arodnap: na freenode, temos o conceito de organizacoes, e organizacoes podem ser responsaveis por canais
<Arodnap> ok
<Arodnap> entao vc faz parte de uma!
<RenatoSilva> que kcon tceu
<nT4BR> boa noite
<_codeman> RenatoSilva, o cara foi ignorante
<_codeman> soh isso
<RenatoSilva> ah
<nT4BR> alguem sabe como eu posso alterar a resolução do video, sem ir pelo ambiente grafico
<root> RenatoSilva: esse cara tava aqui ontem tambem
<nT4BR> pq no meu ubuntu 10.04, não existe a opção para a resolução do meu notebook
<root> RenatoSilva: provavelmente alguem com muito tempo sobrando e pouca vontade de fazer algo util :)
<RenatoSilva> nT4BR: ta no unity?
<nT4BR> RenatoSilva, nem cara
<nT4BR> to usando o ubuntu 10.04, eh gnome legado
<RenatoSilva> nT4BR: ue tem sim po, nao?
<RenatoSilva> nT4BR: aparencia, video, no menu, algo assim (to no janelas)
<nT4BR> RenatoSilva, talvez, mas eu não instalei, to usando ele padrão
<RenatoSilva> nT4BR: talvez o q/
<RenatoSilva> root: ah
<nT4BR> ele tem a forma de configurar por interface grafica
<nT4BR> mas eu quero setar uma resolução "custom"
<nT4BR> meu notebook tem resolução de 1366 x 768
<RenatoSilva> nT4BR: se ele nao deixa customizar deve ter um motivo nao? :P
<nT4BR> e nao tem essa resolução pra escolher no ambiente grafico
<RenatoSilva> nT4BR: algum motivo tem pra nao deixar vc escolher uma resolucao arbitrária
<nT4BR> uma vez eu tinha visto em um arquivo de configuração pra setar manualmente
<RenatoSilva> nenhuma delas ta legal?
<nT4BR> não
<nT4BR> to pedindo ajuda no canal gringo
<nT4BR> preciso corrigir isso pra voltar ao trabalho
<nT4BR> alguem ai desenvolve pra android?
<RenatoSilva> nT4BR: vc nao explicou exatamente o problema, to chutando no vácuo, nao sei q canal vc ta mas #ubuntu eh meio noob, tenta #linux sem mencionar a distro
<Arodnap> ola
<Arodnap> novidades pessoal
<gabezao> ta frio
<RenatoSilva> ta
<root> nem tanto, nao o suficiente pra incomodar
<root> to sem camisa e na boa
<RenatoSilva> onde
<root> interior de SP
<RenatoSilva> rio
<root> fui trabalhar de camiseta hoje no centro de SP
<gabezao>  aqui ta foda
<gabezao> começou o dia com 2
<RenatoSilva> ha? 2C?
<gabezao> agora ta 5
<gabezao> sim
<RenatoSilva> kraka!
<RenatoSilva> aqui acho q ta uns 15
<Kazenin> opa
<Kazenin> aqui 23° !
<RenatoSilva> aqui ate pra lavar a mao ta complicado (a temperatura da agua)
<root> torneira eletrica
<RenatoSilva> chuveiro
<_codeman> galera
<_codeman> algem sabe dizer se tem como programar em flash no linux
<_codeman> ?
<_codeman> acho q naum neh
<Arodnap> pessoal
<Arodnap> tem algum programa que vc fale e ele digite , para o ubuntu ?
<Arodnap> root vc sabe de algum?
<xGrind> nunca vi isso
<Arodnap> eu sei que existe para windows
<Arodnap> queria saber se tem para linux
<Geowany> Arodnap: cara
<Geowany> seria algo do tipo do ORCA?
<_codeman> GALERA
<_codeman> galera*
<_codeman> alguem indica uma impressora .. q seja facil de recarregar
<Arodnap> gente
<Arodnap> to com um probleminha com meu drive!
<hsn37> clear
<hsn37> cls
<hsn37> help
<hsn37> list
<hsn37> listcmd
<hsn37> onde estao lista dos cmds
<hsn35> como eu instaldo thunderbird clint mail
<hsn35> arquivothunderbird-5.0.tar.bz2
<hsn35> arquivo: thunderbird-5.0.tar.bz2
<hsn35> any helps
<hsn35> uouu?
<hsn35> HELPS
<darouca> Bom dia... Alguém sabe como usar a Criptografia no KMyMoney?
<hsn35> preciso ajuda instalar thunderbird 5
<hsn35> ?
<hsn35> ?
<hsn35> ?
<hsn35> ?
<hsn35> ?
<adriner_> Bom Dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<adriner_> Estou precisando de um auxilio com o particionamento de meu hd
<MarconM> adriner_: sim pode dizer
<MarconM> o que voce precisa
<adriner_> é o seguinte tinha meu hd de 500 gigas particionado da seguinte forma 100 para o windows 100 para o o buntu e o resto como bkp mais formatado como ntfs
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> lembre-se q o windows tem uma partição
<MarconM> de 100mb
<MarconM> e para o ubuntu
<MarconM> voce tem que deixar uma partição swap
<adriner_> ai eu fui reintalar o ubuntu e instalei na partiçao errada instalei na de bkp
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> olha se voce instalou la
<MarconM> voce formatou tambem
<MarconM> sem querer ... por que ele nao instala em ntfs
<MarconM> mas o que voce precisa
<adriner_> ai eu fiquei com dois ubuntu - agora eu quero excluir o ubunto que ficou na de 100 gigas para poder  juntar as duas em uma partiçao soh
<MarconM> adriner_: seus backup estao la ainda
<adriner_> a de 100 do windows com a de 100 que era do ubuntu
<MarconM> sei
<adriner_> meus bkps eu perdi
<MarconM> olha é complicado por que é unidade C
<MarconM> eu recomendo voce formatar tudo
<MarconM> e reinstalar
<MarconM> se voce puder
<MarconM> como voce ja perdeu os bkp msm
<MarconM> nao precisa salvar nada
<adriner_> mais irei manter a de 290 para o linux
<MarconM> tnato faz
<MarconM> formata e exclui as partições
<MarconM> e faz de novo
<MarconM> adriner_: para que voce precisa do windows
<MarconM> por que nao fica soh com o ubuntu
<adriner_> nao posso excluir o ubuntu que esta na partiçao de 290 pois copie uns jogos de meu filho p/ela
<MarconM> jgoso voce baixa
<MarconM> faz bkp apenas dos saves
<MarconM> dae ele nao rpecisa começar de novo
<MarconM> voce nao tem alguem q tenha HD externo
<MarconM> para voce salvar
<adriner_> ai ta a questao eu coloquei o cd do windows 7 mais ele nao consegue excluir aquela partiçao de 100 gigas que era do ubuntu
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> olha voce pode baixar o gparted
<MarconM> é um OS
<adriner_> tem como fazer isso pelo ubuntu
<MarconM> em linux
<MarconM> ele boot do cd
<MarconM> é livecd
<MarconM> ele tem um particionar chamado gparted
<adriner_> a ta
<adriner_> ai unifico elas
<MarconM> dae voce usa ele para excluir tudo
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> adriner_: mas msm asssim
<MarconM> recomendo voce salvar as coisas mais importates
<MarconM> em cd ou pendriver
<MarconM> e fazer isso
<MarconM> por que Unir vai ser complicado
<MarconM> ele unir uma partição com a unidade do windows
<MarconM> vai dar pau
<MarconM> eu sei q no windows tem como voce particionar nele msm
<adriner_> entao excluo as duas de 100 e crio uma de 200
<MarconM> em gerenciador administrativos
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> pode ser
<adriner_> aqui no ubuntu nao da para fazer isso
<MarconM> adriner_: voce formatou muito sua maquina
<adriner_> nao
<MarconM> adriner_: formatar em ntfs nao
<adriner_> é nova
<MarconM> mas da para formatar em fat32
<MarconM> eu sempre instalo o windows primeiro
<adriner_> acho que sim
<MarconM> e depois o ubuntu
<MarconM> particiono tudo nele ...  e deixo a do ubuntu sobrando soh
<adriner_> entao eu comprei esta maquina e ela veio com windows de 32 bits e nao reconhece os meus 8 gigas de ram
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> entendo
<adriner_> ai eu baixei um de 64 bits para corrigir isso
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> o ubuntu voce esta usando o 64 tambem
<MarconM> mas isso nao tem nada a ver
<adriner_> sim
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> para formatar
<adriner_> to com o 10.10
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> eu ja usaria o 10.04
<MarconM> stable
<MarconM> eu volto para o ubuntu
<MarconM> soh em 2012
<MarconM> na versao stable dele
<adriner_> rss -
<adriner_> entao tem como aqui pelo o ubunto eu excluir as duas a ntfs e ext do ubuntu
<MarconM> instala o gparted
<MarconM> sudo apt-get -y install gparted
<MarconM> dae ele isntalar o particionador
<MarconM> e voce pode particionar por ele
<MarconM> ou excluir
<adriner_> instalei
<adriner_> vou ver agora
<adriner_> MarconM
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> adriner_: presta atenção para nao fazer besteira
<MarconM> =]
<MarconM> boa sorte
<adriner_> ixixi
<adriner_> rss
<adriner_> tenho que ir no terminal e chamar ele como root
<MarconM> acho q nao
<adriner_> se nao da p/usar neh
<MarconM> nao lembro para te flar a verdade
<MarconM> mas acho q nao
<MarconM> ele cria um atalho em programas
<adriner_> ok obrigado MarconM
<MarconM> de nada
<adriner_> Valeu pelas dicas
 * MarconM fica feliz em ajudar adriner_ 
<MarconM> =]
<adriner_> MarconM
<MarconM> adriner_: sim
<adriner_> Posso mandar uma PrintScreen para vc ver uma coisa
<MarconM> sim
<adriner_> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/Captura_de_tela.png?w=6f4e5e98&sjid=1415081180
<MarconM> deu erro adriner_
<LACabeza> bom dia a todos
<MarconM> http://min.us/
<MarconM> adriner_: coloca aqui http://min.us/
<LACabeza> alguem já converteu dmg para iso ?
<adriner_> ok
<LACabeza> sabe se funciona certinho ou se dá pau?
<adriner_> http://min.us/mdbSZT9
<adriner_> olha ai MarconM
<adriner_> /dev/sda3 - nao consigo excluila
<adriner_> eu posso  excluir a partiçao swap
<MarconM> adriner_: nao
<MarconM> swap nao
<adriner_> mesmo eu tendo 8 gigas de ram
<MarconM> q q tem
<MarconM> teoricamente a swap depende do q voce vai fazer
<adriner_> o sistema precisa da swap
<MarconM> eu tinha uma swap com 4gb
<MarconM> nunca vi usar
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> voce pode deixa ele com 512
<adriner_> ela esta 1,8
<MarconM> deixa assim msm
<MarconM> adriner_: ele reconheceu os 8gb
<adriner_> vc viu a imagem
<adriner_> que te mandei
<adriner_> http://min.us/mdbSZT9
<adriner_> O ubuntu reconhece
<adriner_> MarconM  veja https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/253805/1/ubuntu?h=c915c6
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> adriner_: ok
<MarconM> ta dando certo ae
<adriner_> nao
<adriner_> to como medo de ter feito arte
<adriner_> rss
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> adriner_: faz assim .. .salva os mais importante e dvd
<MarconM> ou pendriver
<MarconM> e faz sem medo
<MarconM> se der erro .. voce exclui tudo e formata do zero
<adriner_> o proble sao os jogos do meu menino sao muito grande
<adriner_> calofdut da mais de 11 gigas
<MarconM> mas voce pegou com alguem
<MarconM> pega de novo ou baixa
<MarconM> é rapido
<MarconM> hj em dia ainda
<adriner_> mais baixei viu torrent
<MarconM> eu tambem soh uso torrent
<adriner_> via
<MarconM> adriner_: compra um dvd DL e grava
<MarconM> em dois dvds
<MarconM> esta divido em ISO
<adriner_> vou reiniciar vamos ver o que vai dar
<MarconM> nao esta
<MarconM> alem do mais
<MarconM> se der errado
<MarconM> voce gaixa o gparted
<MarconM> e copias as ISOS
<adriner_> é verdade
<adriner_> vou reiniciar vamos ver o que vai dar
<adriner_> rss - obrigado mais uma vez
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, viu o print?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> vi sim
<peregrinator_six> ...
<darouca> Boa tarde povo...
<darouca> Estou com um problema aqui...
<darouca> Criei um arquivo e criptografei ele... Mandei a chave para outro micro e importei ela... Mandei o arquivo também...
<darouca> Porém, quando vou abrir me mostra a seguinte mensagem: Falha na descriptografia. Você provavelmente não tem a chave de descriptografia.
<darouca> Não sei o que fazer
<darouca> Alguma dica?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<AiRhEaD> Boa tarde
<PabloRD> Em que canal eu posso testar comandos?
 * PabloRD testando
<darouca> Boa tarde
<PabloRD> Boa tarde
<bil__> tarde
<kazenin> TaRRde
<kazenin> estão todos convidados para o #googleplusbr
<Maikon> opa
<Maikon> !paste
<Srlinux> googleplusbr?
<Srlinux> oq ser?
<tkruise> google+
<darouca> Alguém entende de criptografia?
<tkruise> esse Gnash é o pior swf player que eu ja vi
<tkruise> nenhum swf player no ubuntu tem player control?
<tkruise> nao tem rw nem ff
<tkruise> satan
<Thds_Mg> Boa tarde, a paz!
<OneSr> alguém pode me dar opniões relacionada a cores, um tipo de brianstorm, por gentileza ?
<Daekdroom> É possível mudar as permissões de uma pasta recursivamente?
<darouca> Daekdroom, chmod -R 777
<Arodnap> hello people!!1
<Arodnap> alguem ai programa em dephi?
<Almerao> Boa Tarde
<Almerao> Alguem pode me ajudar com o grub
<Almerao> tive que reinstalar o windows 7 64 bits e perdi o grub
<Almerao> ja tenti seguir alguns tutoriais da internet mais nao deu certo
<PabloRD> Almerao, pesquise por recuperar Grub2
<PabloRD> no próprio ubuntuforum-br tem um tópico sobre isso
<PabloRD> comigo funcionpou
<Almerao> PabloRD obriga
<PabloRD> Almerao, ;)
<infocus> a net ta fazendo alguma promoção relampago? baixei um torrent a 1mbit/s
<Liv> boa tarde, gente
<Liv> ;)
<infocus> ? 1.3mbits
<infocus> nunca vi isso
<infocus> 1mbit de upload
<Liv> Gente, meu empathy travou. Ele conecta até, mas não aparece mais nenhum contato (a parte gráfica onde ficam os contatos está travada). Isso deve ter ocorrido devido há alguma atualização do Ubuntu? Alguém sabe como resolver? Já tentei reinstalar.
<hsn35> como sei se o meu linux é 64bits
<ElDeablo> hsn35 sudo file /bin/bash | cut -d' ' -f3
<RenatoSilva> Liv: cara, eu usei uma vez isso e achei uma porcaria
<RenatoSilva> Liv: o menos porcaria eh o pidgin pra mim
<RenatoSilva> ElDeablo: acho q tem forma mais bonita
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao to no linux mas tenta uname [--help]
<Liv> bom eu tava usando e tava bom
<RenatoSilva> Liv: pra que protocolos?
<ElDeablo> mais bonito que isso, só se for a megan fox rodando este comando RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> ElDeablo: heheeh, mas acho que uname dá isso
<ElDeablo> hahahaha
<ElDeablo> tbm
<RenatoSilva> a Lia do BBB tbm seria bonito
<Liv> gtalk e msn
<RenatoSilva> ElDeablo: na verdade estou curioso, nao entendi bulhufas do seu comando
<RenatoSilva> Liv: tem camera no msn? nao ne?
<Liv> nenhuma funciona hauahua
<RenatoSilva> Liv: entao teoricamente tem?
<Liv> sim, mas os programas geralmente não passam minha cam
<RenatoSilva> Liv: nao tentendi
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, velho quando eu tava estudando o cut eu me perguntava: "Pra que diabos que eu vou cortar um arquivo?" hahaha
<RenatoSilva> Liv: emphaty suporta ou nao cam no msn [y/n]?
<ElDeablo> Kazenin eu sou noob, não sei nada!
<RenatoSilva> to no janelas mas agora saquei esse file /bin/bash | cut -d' ' -f10
<RenatoSilva> 10 no mingw
<RenatoSilva> mas isso nao pode enganar? o bash pode ser 32 mas o kernel 64
<darouca> Alguém conhece alguma maneira de colocar senha em um arquivo sem fazer malabarismo no Ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> Liv: me manda alguma coisa com til ou acento
<RenatoSilva> darouca: o broffice tem recurso de senhas para arquivos, que tipo de arquivo vc se refere?
<darouca> RenatoSilva, ã á
<RenatoSilva> darouca: qualquer tipo?
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Qualquer tipo
<RenatoSilva> darouca: tem que ser o Liv o til, acento
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Recebeu o til não?
<RenatoSilva> darouca: teoricamente voce usaria alguma ferramenta que codifica o arquivo com uma passphrase, mas tou por fora
<RenatoSilva> darouca: sim recebi o til, mas tem que ser o/a Liv
<darouca> Passei o dia atrás disso...
<RenatoSilva> darouca: a nao ser q voce me diga seu cliente irc e qual encoding ele usa
<RenatoSilva> darouca: pergunta no #linux
<RenatoSilva> darouca: isso eh meio perigoso pq se esquecer a senha, babau
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Sim... Mas no caso é só pra enviar o arquivo
<RenatoSilva> darouca: voce pode zipar e colocar uma senha, se manter como zip nao incomodar
<darouca> Até outra pessoa
<darouca> RenatoSilva, É fácil de quebrar no zip?
<RenatoSilva> darouca: na verdade acho que deve existir um comandinho simples pra isso, tipo md5sum pra hash
<RenatoSilva> darouca: Até outra pessoa???
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Concordo... Mas tudo que existe é muito complicado...
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Vou deixar esse arquivo em um desk. Mas a pessoa só vai ver daqui 30 dias. E eu não vou mais estar aqui... Não quero que os outro vejam
<darouca> RenatoSilva, entende?
<RenatoSilva> darouca: a segurança depende da encriptação e da passphrase (tenta ##security), mas até onde sei o zip vai usar o mesmo algoritmo/utilitário/api que você quer pra qualquer arquivo.
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, ué e não?
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Entendi... Vou arriscar com ele e seja o que Deus quiser... O máximo que pode acontecer é o casamento do cara acabar... hahahaha
<RenatoSilva> darouca: ele quem?
<RenatoSilva> darouca: nao entendi a situação, explica ae
<darouca> RenatoSilva, São algumas fotos... E essas fotos devem ser entregue pra pessoa. Pois são fotos de acidente. Porém, nas fotos, são mostradas coisas que a esposa não pode ver...
<hsn35> nada
<hsn35> nada feito
<darouca> E ele precisa dessa porcaria não sei pra que
<hsn35> quero saber:
<hsn35> se o meu linux é 32 ou 64
<RenatoSilva> darouca: coisas aka amante?
<darouca> RenatoSilva, yes
<darouca> rs
<RenatoSilva> darouca: cruzes
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Não percebi que ela estava no fundo das fotos...
<RenatoSilva> darouca: kra eu uso senha no zip pro meu backup no windows, acho que eh relativamente seguro, dependendo da passphrase e algoritmo, por isso vc pode tentar ##security ou #algorithms pra mais detalhes
<RenatoSilva> darouca: mas se esquecer a senha, babau
<darouca> RenatoSilva, Beleza... Valeu a atenção... ;)
<RenatoSilva> np
<hsn35> oirs
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ja olhou o uname?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: o que "nada feito"? o comando do ElDeablo nao retornou nada? tira tudo apos o |
<hsn35> ja nao deu prasaber
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mas acho que isso nao eh legal (tenta #linux), acho que o melhor eh o uname
<RenatoSilva> ja nao deu pra saber?? nao entendi
<RenatoSilva> tenta uname!
<RenatoSilva> ou pq vc nao acessa as propriedades do sistema!
<RenatoSilva> no menu acho que te,
<RenatoSilva> s/,/m
<hsn35> nada
<RenatoSilva> nada o q?
<Kazenin> hsn35, uname -m
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: uname -a
<hsn35> i386
<Kazenin> pronto
<Kazenin> 32 bits
<hsn35> i686
<RenatoSilva> pronto nada
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: se decide 386 ou 686? o -a aparece 686?
<hsn35> se for 32 da pra update pra 64
<hsn35> 686
<RenatoSilva> 686 o q?
<RenatoSilva> explica as coisas
<hsn35> i686
<RenatoSilva> qq tem isso???
<Kazenin> é a arquitetura
<Kazenin> i686
<hsn35> uname -m = i686
<RenatoSilva> ah ta
<hsn35> sei la
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mas isso nao quer dizer q seu linux eh 64
<hsn35> 64?
<hsn35> ou 32?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: hardware 64 suporta software 32!
<hsn35> foi assim
<Kazenin> http://i.imgur.com/GFiYi.png <<< vejam
<hsn35> eu tinha um disco do ubunto 9.10
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: meu ubuntu e windows sao 32, mas tenho um Core2 Duo que eh 64!
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: capiste?
<hsn35> eu necessito sabe do linux
<hsn35> processador meu é 64
<RenatoSilva> releia o q eu disse
<hsn35> IntelCoreDuo2
<RenatoSilva> Core2 Duo
<hsn35> me dia assim
<hsn35> seu olinux for 32 nao aproveita 64
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qtos anos vc tem?
<hsn35> 42
<hsn35> 25 de informaticva
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: tenta se expressar melhor, ta dificil entender algumas frases
<hsn35> ja usei DOS
<RenatoSilva> eu olinux for 32 nao aproveita 64?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: legal, mas eh q nao to entendendo algumas frases
<hsn35> tenho 42 anos, sou usuário desde 1985 capit
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: coloca aqui a saida do uname -a
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ok senhor, desculpa
<RenatoSilva> mas coloca aqui o uname -a
<hsn35> por nada
<hsn35> nao precisa do sr
<hsn35> vc ja basta
<Pskol> hauhuhahuahuahhahuahhauhauhuah
<hsn35> saiu: Linux nobrega-desktop 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:54:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<hsn35> de lunix eu nao sei nada ainda, quero aprender certo?
<ElDeablo> hsn35 abre o terminal e digita o comando que enviei
<RenatoSilva> Kazenin: mas se nao me engano, os seus aplicativos podem ser 32 (ex. bash) e o teu kernel ser 64! (se nao me engano alguma coisa a ver com um pacote ia64 sei la, pra compatibilidade)
<hsn35> se puderem ajudar agradeço
<Pskol> o kernel dele é 32
<hsn35> que isso quer dizer?
<Pskol> q nao roda nada 643
<Pskol> q nao roda nada 64
<hsn35> posso passar p 64
<Pskol> so formatando
<ElDeablo> pronto, resolvido, não precisa complicar  nada
<hsn35> putz
<hsn35> KCT
<ElDeablo> pra instalar 64, so formatando acomo o Pskol disse
<RenatoSilva> perae, acho que nao existe kernel de 64 no ubuntu mais!!!!
<RenatoSilva> confirma no #ubuntu[-desktop]
<Kazenin> nossa véi!!
<hsn35> seu instlar 64 por cima vida meleca?
<Pskol> claro que tem
<Kazenin> já tinha visto briga de distro, WM e Browser
<ElDeablo> Kazenin kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> hsn35, so re-instalando
<Kazenin> agora briga de arquitetura de sistema? taskipariu !!
<hsn35> confirma o q?
<ElDeablo> desisto
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: acho que tem, confundi com arquitetura acho (intel/amd/etc), por isso so tem generic pra todas arquiteturas
<hsn35> confirmar o q?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: esquece
<hsn35> abao
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: pra que vc quer um kernel de 64 bits?
<hsn35> legal isso desse irk
<RenatoSilva> irk?
<hsn35> arquitetura de 64bits nao é melhor para hard64?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: tbm pensava assim
<hsn35> esse chat
<hsn35> processador 64bits=linux64?
<hsn35> nao fica melhor mais rápido
<Pskol> fica 2 milessiomaos mais rapido
<Pskol> milessiomos
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mas na epoca, me disseram q nao tem mta diferença ainda, alem dos problemas de compatibilidade com apps 32 (que um tal pacote ia32 num sei o q resolveria), acho q foi mais ou menos isso
<Pskol> milesiomos
<Pskol> huaha
<Pskol> porra
<hsn35> no forum nao eh isso que ta nao
<Pskol> fica mais rapido, mas nao é tao perceptivel
<hsn35> tem um post que diz que é compat
<hsn35> ah
<hsn35> intao
<hsn35> melhor esperar mais um tempo]
<Pskol> se vc tem mais q 4gb de memoria o bom eh 64 mesmo
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: acho q eh por que os aplicativos ainda estao na era 32, e vai demorar uns anos ate aproveitar o potencial do 64, ou entao pq realmente nao eh la grande diferenca, ouvi falar q basicamente apenas aumenta o limite de RAM, algo por aí
<hsn35> pq meu linux nao pode usar os 4Gb é pq eh 32bits?
<Pskol> é
<hsn35> eu to com esse pipino
<hsn35> meu Win7Ultimate acusa 3,2 para uso
<hsn35> mas eu tenho 4gb e o win7 eh 64bits
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: é esse seu problema? acho que da pra fazer gambiarra mas o kernel 64 resolveria isso. Só não sei como ficam suas apps 32
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: suas apps 32 aka todas ou quase todas
<hsn35> gambiarra eh forda
<hsn35> depois da pau fode
<hsn35> se fala no Linux ne?
<hsn35> apps de 32 no linux...
<hsn35> o estranho que tanto Linux como Win7 fala a mesma coisa
<Pskol> apt-get install linux-image-2.6-amd64
<hsn35> nao tem algo errado com o hardware, tipo BIOS cofig errada
<Pskol> tenta ai
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao eh gambiarra tipo gambiarra, eh tipo um meio de lidar com isso, já testado, confiável. É gambiarra por causa da teoria 32bits <=> endereçamento máximo de 4GB, entendeu?
<hsn35> ah
<hsn35> tendi
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: engraçado que amd64 parece que eh pra amd 64, mas eh pra intel tb...
<hsn35> assim: DOS+-=linux ne?
<Pskol> é.. pq a intel pago pau pra amd
<Pskol> kkk
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mas note: nao sei se essa gambi existe!
<hsn35> paga nada
<hsn35> eu tive varios AMD eh tudo lixo
<hsn35> bao eh itel
<hsn35> iNTEL IS MAX
<hsn35> AMD is loooow]
<Pskol> usa um celeron intao
<Pskol> kkkkkk
<hsn35> OPS
<Pskol> vc vai ver a bosta
<hsn35> ai nao
<Pskol> entao
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: onde sei é pq foi a AMD quem desenvolveu a arquitetura 64, algo por ai
<hsn35> celerom eh lixo tbm
<Pskol> agora pega um amd 6x dai vc me fala
<hsn35> dos 3 AMD que tive nehum prestava
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: amd 6x?
<hsn35> carroça
<Daekdroom> A implementação 64bits que os processadores atuais usam foi feita primeiro pela AMD, por isso AMD64.
<hsn35> antigos nao lembro os nomes
<hsn35> tempo dos 486
<hsn35> pentium antigo
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: cuidado antes de instalar o 64, acho q suas apps 32 vao parar de funcionar nao sei, se informa!
<hsn35> AMD sei q la 2800
<Pskol> era melhor q pentium 3
<hsn35> ta
<Pskol> te garanto
<Pskol> na epoca
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: se informa no #ubuntu!
<hsn35> vou deixa como esta
<Daekdroom> Os aplicativos 32bits funcionam no linux 64bits sim, só alguns que dão problema.
<Daekdroom> Como o Wine.
<hsn35> quando de pane eu baixo 64 e tento
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: como é a teoria que funciona?
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: o tamanho da palavra dobra po
<hsn35> tipo, ainda nao recompilara em 64 bits a maior eh 32?
<Daekdroom> Os processadores AMD64 / EMT64 conseguem processar tanto instruções x86 quanto 64bits.
<hsn35> ah bao pra eles
<Pskol> hsn35, bixo pega logo a iso do AMD64 e formata isso dai e pronto
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: ah ta
<Daekdroom> Os IA-64 não conseguem, e até onde sei só o Itanium da Intel pertence a essa arquitetura.
<hsn35> nao abro mao do INTEL NUNCA MAIS
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: e pq alguns ainda dao problema como o wine?
<hsn35> pra mim nao
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, O problema é o Wine em si.
<Daekdroom> Porque o kernel se comunica com aplicativos em x86 e 64bits, mas os programas não.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: mas qual problema especificamente?
<hsn35> vcs discutem de tudo aki eh?
<Daekdroom> Pra usar um programa em 32 bits, precisa das bibliotecas correspondentes também.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: embolou
<Daekdroom> O Wine até pouco tempo atrás nem compilava em 64 bits.
<hsn35> tipo: app de 32 bits nao consegue mandar instruçoes de 64bits eh isso?
<Daekdroom> Daí precisava arranjar todos os drivers do X em 32bits pra poder usá-lo.
<Daekdroom> É mais ou menos isso mesmo.
<Pskol> hsn35, bixo pega logo a iso do AMD64 e formata isso dai e pronto
<hsn35> squei
<hsn35> naim
<Pskol> entao fioca com 32
<hsn35> dexa coma ta intao
<Pskol> pronto
<hsn35> troa 6 por meia duzia
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: nao entendi mesmo esse negocio do wine
<hsn35> trocar 6 por meia duzia nao eh vantagem
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: emt64 == amd64 == ia64?
<hsn35> PO BIXO?
<RenatoSilva> quem
<Daekdroom> IA-64 é diferente.
<Daekdroom> EMT64 e AMD64 são a mesma coisa.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: é tipo avançadinho?
<hsn35> que eh EMT64
<Pskol> IA é pra processador Itanium
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: EMT64 é o nome q a Intel deu né, pra nao fazer marketing da AMD, seria isso?
<Daekdroom> EMT64 é o nome que a Intel deu a instrução 64 bits
<Daekdroom> É exatamente isso, RenatoSilva
<hsn35> vi isso na POST logo que liga o meu acho que tem isso
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: eles devem ter pagado a AMD pra isso, pra renomear
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: a IA-64 é própria da intel ou puxou alguma coisa da AMD também?
<hsn35> e os novos i% i&
<hsn35> e os novos i5 i7
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, acho que IA-64 é só da Intel mesmo.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: ok
<Pskol> hsn35, tudo usa AMD64 hahahua :P
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: sabe o que de avançadinho o Itanium tem?
<hsn35> |-(
<hsn35> sniff
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, nesse aspecto acho que não tem nada demais.
<hsn35> AMD64 eh pa pouco $$$
<Daekdroom> É um processador pra servidores, então ele é extremamente confiável.
<Daekdroom> (e caro)
<hsn35> preferem AMD pq custa menos eh isso
<hsn35> no final das contas eh tudo igual
<Pskol> na verdade e Intel q mete a faca
<hsn35> AMD = ITEL
<Pskol> e vc paga
<Pskol> hauhau
<hsn35> nem ligo
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: parece que ele eh um paralelo ao EMT64 e tal, incompativel, e que funciona melhor, coisa pra servidor mesmo: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium
<hsn35> INTEL AMD EH IGUAL MARCA DE ROUPA
<hsn35> cada um fla mais da que gosta
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, é bem isso mesmo.
<Pskol> eu uso celeron
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: ok
<Daekdroom> IA-64 só roda 64bits.
<Pskol> :P
<hsn35> eu sei q intel faz muita propaganda
<hsn35> outro dia vi um treco na tv
<hsn35> que a intel dizia assim que seus processadores
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.8] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 68.2% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 42.4% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI1: VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<hsn35> era muito melhor poque quando precisavam davam mais poder, mentiras
<Daekdroom> Eu uso um AMD Phenom.
<hsn35> eles fazem o processador parecer mais rápido
<Daekdroom> hsn35, não é parecer mais rápido.
<hsn35> mas no fundo eh um pouco de tudo
<Daekdroom> O processador fica mais rápido de fato, contanto que ele esteja dentro dos limites de dissipação térmica e gasto energético.
<Daekdroom> Se não der pra ficar dentro desses limites, ele fica na velocidade normal dele.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: mas queria entender o q faria um programa 32 nao rodar em 64. Tipo as bibliotecas nao serem 32? Mas quando instala o kernel 64, ele deve puxar como dependencia o maximo de coisas 64 certo? Incluindo ai bibliotecas usadas pelos aplicativos 32, mas ai isso iria quebrar eles, entao provavelmente algum treco tipo uma ponte 32-64 ele deve puxar tambem. Fiz sentido?
<hsn35> nao isso, tipo assim, o processador fica trabalhando desliangdo o que nao precisa, se ta usando so TXT, se passa usar jogo, ele religas as partes necessarias isto.
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, esse problema das bibliotecas é resolvido ao se instalar as bibliotecas 32bits e um lugar diferente.
<Daekdroom> hsn35, isso é outra coisa
<Daekdroom> Bom, pelo menos a finalidade é diferente.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: mas eh basicamente por isso q nao funciona as vezes app 32 em 64?
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, é só instalar as bibliotecas que funcionam.
<hsn35> será que vai demorar muito para converterem os apps32 p 64
<Daekdroom> No Ubuntu tem disponível um pacote que instala as bibliotecas 32bits no AMD64.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: mas é basicamente esse os problemas de nao rodar em 64?
<Daekdroom> Uma 'compilação' de bibliotecas.
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, sim
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: valeu
<hsn35> eh tipo as DLL do Win32 isso?
<RenatoSilva> é
<RenatoSilva> no linux eh lib.so
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: essa copmpilacao de libs eh aquele tal pacote ia32 num sei o q?
<hsn35> mas, se o APP em questao nao for 64 bits nao adianta nada ter Kernel64bits
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: adianta pro kernel
<hsn35> porque como um APP32 nao vai mandar 64
<hsn35> eh mas kernel sozinho nao faz tanto assim
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: sei la, pelo nome, acho q faz sim
<hsn35> a vantagem dos 64bits qual eh, mais poder de processar em menos tempo?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mas como temos ouvido falar, dizem q a performance nao aumenta grande coisa
<hsn35> ou seja mandar instruçoes maiores?
<Daekdroom> O Kernel é compilado para lidar com os dois tipos de instrução.
<Daekdroom> As bibliotecas, não.
<hsn35> sei
<Daekdroom> Alguns programas têm uma melhora de performance em 64bits: compressão/descompressão, compiladores, encodificação de vídeo.
<hsn35> as bibliotecas so tratarao 64 bits quando a forem
<Daekdroom> O resto é imperceptível ou não vale a pena.
<hsn35> no caso de jogos e programas de grande volume de dados?
<hsn35> e para que serial melhor entao?
<hsn35> me instrua em um lance
<Daekdroom> Hã?
<hsn35> eu quero saber se tem um comando basico paara instlar as coias quando eu baixo pelo navegador
<hsn35> eu baixei o thunderbird5 deu trampo mas consegui instalar sozinho
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: reformula a pergunta, com calma rs
<hsn35> queria saber tipo uma sequancia de comandos que instalar .tar.z2
<hsn35> queria saber tipo uma sequancia de comandos que instalar .tar.bz2
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: epa epa epa
<Daekdroom> Eu não sei instalar esses arquivos porque eu nunca precisei realmente.. rs
<hsn35> eu vou no site
<Daekdroom> Bom, preciso sair.
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: instalacao no linux eh diferente do widows
<hsn35> baixo o thunderbird para pasta download, certo
<RenatoSilva> ouve
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: instalacao no linux eh diferente do widows
<hsn35> dai eu uso ques comandos para mandar preparar isso para instalar?
<hsn35> eu sei
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: no windows eh cada um por is, vc baixa, executa, next next finish, certo?
<hsn35> maas deve tever ter ums comandos mais basic ou no?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ai quando vc quer atualizar os aplicativos, vc tem q fazer manualmente pra CADA UM
<hsn35> ja que o linux e padronizado
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: no ubuntu eh assim...
<hsn35> aoum
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: temos  o "repositorio"
<hsn35> certo
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: todas ou quase todas as apps que voce precisa ficam numa central chamada repositorio
<hsn35> mas tipo: SUDO -get-app   ...
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: os programas ficam no reposito em forma de pacotes
<hsn35> ja tendi
<hsn35> sobre repos
<hsn35> instao eu tentei vairas coisas, nao davam certo,
<hsn35> eu quero saber assim,
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: assim quando vc atualiza seu sistema, ele nao so atualiza o sistema em si (tipo win update) MAS TODOS OS SEUS APLICATIVOS gerenciados pelo APT (o kra q lida com o repositorio)
<hsn35> eu baixo um prg pelo brower
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: entao kra, mas essa eh a conclusao
<hsn35> dai ele fica na pasta, como eu faço para mandar pro repositorio
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: geralmente voce NAO vai instalar um programa pelo browser, eh procurar encrenca
<hsn35> ah
<hsn35> intao quando eu kizer algo tenho de saber o comando para buscar pela linha de CMD
<hsn35> e seu nao tiver?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao existe isso baixar e mandar pro repo. O repositorio fica em servidores remotos e somente pessoas privilegiadas (os gerenciadores do repo) eh q podem colocar ou retirar ou modificar o repositorio. Vc apenas pode usar o repositorio
<hsn35> tipo apartir do arquivo .tar.qqcoisa... nao da pra instalar eu instalei
<hsn35> so nao lembro como foi, mas acho que ele nao foi busca no arquivo foi pela net
<hsn35> ah
<hsn35> instao
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: quando vc quer um programa, vc busca no repositorio, pode ser por linha de comando ou pela GUI. Pela GUI acho que eh sistema > administracao > synaptic ou algo assim (synaptic eh o "browser" do repositorio)
<hsn35> se supondo que eu queira instalar algo eu mando o comando pro repositorio e baixa automatico
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mas kra eh melhor geralmente voce instalar do repositorio, nao do .tar.gz
<hsn35> certo
<hsn35> desculpa eh que sou novato, eu to acostumado com WINMeleca
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vai pela gui, sistema > administracao > ....por ai
<hsn35> por isso que aquilo da pane toda hora
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao tem desculpa pra pedir
<hsn35> nao ah como confiar em algo que vc nao sae de onde vem eh isso?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qual programa vc quer? thunderbird? pq o ubuntu ja tem um programa de email padrao
<hsn35> tambem nao precisa char de sr
<hsn35> tenho 42, tem 01 filha, mas nao precisa de SR
<hsn35> sr eh pro meu pai
<RenatoSilva> eu nao te chamei de sr !
<RenatoSilva> agora nao! onde?
<hsn35> so to igualdno tendeu?
<RenatoSilva> ok mas eu nao chamei de sr, disse vc
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qual programa vc quer? thunderbird? pq o ubuntu ja tem um programa de email padrao
<hsn35> eh que teve um ai que chaou de SR por causa da idade
<RenatoSilva> fui eu
<hsn35> eu ja instalei o thun5
<RenatoSilva> mas ja tem uns 40 min
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: pelo repo?
<hsn35> sim
<RenatoSilva> ah legal
<RenatoSilva> achou o synaptic?
<hsn35> eu usei DOS por muitos andos
<hsn35> seu aprender esse bagaço de Linux eu decolo sozinho
<hsn35> eh so porque nao to acostumado com os comandos, a forma de funcionar
<RenatoSilva> o bom do linux eh q ele atualiza OS APLICATIVOS, no janelas eh um saco, tem q ser 1 a 1
<hsn35> certinho
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vai fazendo pela GUI, depois vai vendo como eh na linha de comando, minha sugestao
<hsn35> eu to gostando, so que, as vezes eu fico mei com vontade de xutar o pau da barraka, nmas eh que como dizze nao sei usar direito
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: oia o meu ubuntu lindão ae: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<hsn35> ah, serto
<hsn35> to olhando
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: note que eu disse "geralmente" sobre os repositorios. Posso te dar um exemplo de exceção... vc é desenvolvedor, sabe o eclipse?
<hsn35> pqp
<hsn35> sim
<hsn35> mais ou menos
<hsn35> muito loko seu ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> heheh bonitão rapa
<hsn35> que eclipse, o filme?
<RenatoSilva> vc eh programador?
<RenatoSilva> nao po! a IDE!
<hsn35> um pouco
<hsn35> ah
<hsn35> que tem IDE eclipse
<RenatoSilva> nao tem o delphi? eh tipo issso
<hsn35> nao manjo delph
<RenatoSilva> o eclipse tem no repo do ubuntu, mas o q acontece....
<hsn35> eu suo VB NET
<RenatoSilva> o pessoal do eclipse lança uma versao nova todo ano....
<hsn35> so sei VB e umas instruçao de Assembler
<RenatoSilva> mas o repo sempre fica meio desatualizado
<hsn35> certu
<RenatoSilva> isso acontece com os aplicativos em geral, tem a versao mais nova, mas no repo esta uma mais antiga, as vezes"
<hsn35> sabe se da para desenvolver VB.NET em Ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> isso acontece com os aplicativos em geral, tem a versao mais nova, mas no repo esta uma mais antiga, *as vezes* isso eh problema
<kosl> hahaha
<hsn35> tipo as coisas vao atuializadno mas podem ficar empilhadas
<RenatoSilva> nao sei sobre VB.NET no Ubuntu, talvez pelo Mono
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: empilhadas?
<kosl> nao existe frameworks .net no linux
<hsn35> eh o que nao serve mais vai empilhando e ficando
<kosl> vc Ãnão programa assim no linux
<hsn35> certo
<hsn35> vamo aprender intyao
<kosl> aqui é mais omo idade da pedra
<hsn35> acho que .NET eh coisa da MS, particularmente acho uma bosta o .NET, mas
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: tipo, q nao eh so sair por ai pelo mundo e catar a versao mais recente de tudo toda hora, tem uma burocracia pra entrar no repositorio. Sao milhoes de usuarios que vao usar o que vc botar la. Por exemplo o Pidgin 2.8 tem um bug ridiculo de travar (100% de cpu) a cada 5min no IRC. Imagina se eles colocassem essa versao de cara no repo, sacou?
<kosl> eskece isso de .NET
<hsn35> eu aprendi em 1985 foi o BASIC, de la pra ca eu fui subindo na linguagem saca?
<kosl> tem basic pro linux
<hsn35> como chama?
<hsn35> eh bomsinho
<kosl> mas nao pense em usar frameworks aqui
<hsn35> pode usar interface
<hsn35> certo
<kosl> GAMBAS
<hsn35> mas eu nao fissurado na frameowrks
<hsn35> mas eu nao fissurado na frameworks
<hsn35> so gosto porque eh melhor do era antigamente no vb5
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: se vc quer C#, VB.NET no Linux, procura por Mono no google
<hsn35> tinha de ficar procuraqndo DLL
<hsn35> era uma porcaria
<hsn35> ok
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc quer desenvolver que tipo de coisa?
<hsn35> tem como kriar atalho pelo teclado para abri apps
<hsn35> eu gosto de criar utils
<kosl> claro
<RenatoSilva> pelo teclado? faz com o mouse
<RenatoSilva> ah DE teclado?
<hsn35> uma hora se manda email para nobregahercules@gmail.com eu te mando uns treco meu que eu memo fiz
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: que tipo de "utils"?
<RenatoSilva> ah nao....
<hsn35> tipo CTRL+1 abre o browser
<kosl> vc nao usa C# no linux e nem .NET mas pode usar o GAMBAS que é  basic pra linux
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: eu nem sei, fuça o menu lá
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: que tipo de utilitario?
<kosl> instala o GAMBAS se quer trabalhar com basic
<RenatoSilva> kosl: estou com problemas de encoding com vc
<hsn35> ok GAMBAS
<kosl> no linux vc tem 2 tipos diferentes de C
<RenatoSilva> kosl: GAMBAS, nao eh mais Mono?
<kosl> tem o C e o C++
<hsn35> c eu ainda nao sei
<hsn35> c,c++,C# nao intendo
<hsn35> sei de poucas coisas mas nao faz nada
<kosl> C# émicrosoft, nao existe pra linux
<hsn35> OK
<RenatoSilva> kosl: vc usa C# e VB.NET SIM no Linux: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ^
<hsn35> ae
<kosl> isso é outra gambiarra
<hsn35> fala que naum tem depois di\ q tem
<RenatoSilva> kosl: nao eh gambiarra
<hsn35> eh trial
<hsn35> deve ser porcaria
<kosl> claro
<kosl> ninguem usa isso
<hsn35> eh, e o basic?
<RenatoSilva> trial o q?
<kosl> o GAMBAS é o basic pra linux
<kosl> é parecido com o visual basic
<hsn35> como eu instalo isso
<RenatoSilva> visual basic eh lixo
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: o que eh trial?
<kosl> eu tb nao gosto do visual basic
<hsn35> lixo naoum
<kosl> mas ele quer basic foi o que ele falou
<hsn35> trial eh versao DEMo,
<hsn35> funciona por uns 30 dias depois so comprando ou cracking
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ja q vc nao me diz q tipo de utils, se vc quer fazer apps a nivel de usuario, usa python, minha sugestao
<hsn35> python nao rola = C++
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: que coisa vc ta dizendo que eh trial? eu sei o que eh trial
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao rola = C++? NAO ENTENDI!
<kosl> python no linux é uma boa
<hsn35> tenho um programa meu que faz isso: cataloga todos os seus cds, depois quando quiser algo digita na pesquisa e ele acha em q cd eta esta!
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: python
<hsn35> mas python eu teria de abandonar o conhecimento de basic que tenho
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: visual basic e php sao lixos da humanidade
<hsn35> to sintaxe e estrutura vai pro ralo
<kosl> mas basic ja ta meio morto mano
<hsn35> pode se
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao precisa abandonar o conhecimento, vc apenas vai evoluir
<hsn35> vc tem q idade mal pergute
<kosl> no linux nao tem delphi
<RenatoSilva> vc quem
<kosl> aqui a gente usa python
<hsn35> vc tem q idade mal pergute kols
<kosl> java
<hsn35> vc tem q idade mal pergute kosl
<kosl> outras linguas
<RenatoSilva> hsn35:  usa tab pra completar com nick. Qual seu cliente de irc?
<hsn35> kosl, q idade tens?
<kosl> pq?
<RenatoSilva> pq ele quer saber
<hsn35> sso perguntei
<hsn35> para te explicar
<kosl> eu ja tenho namorada
<RenatoSilva> hahahahahah!
<kosl> hahaha
<RenatoSilva> q será q ele quis dizer???? hahha
<hsn35> kosl, tipo, se vc tem uns 20 aninho eh facil ce mudar de lungagem
<hsn35> vc nao tem conhecimento lotado na ideia
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: estamos apenas lhe fornecendo informações sobre "a selva", sacou?
<kosl> mas se vc quer basic vai de GAMBAS
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: quanto mais linguagens vc sabe, melhor....
<hsn35> eh co0mplicado se abandonar tudo e recomeçar leva tempo, muito tempo
<hsn35> VB,VBNET
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc NAO vai abandonar
<kosl> nao adianta perder tempo procurando ide parecida com delphi que nao tem isso aqui
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc trabalha vendendo seus programas?
<kosl> seja realista
<hsn35> assmble so para crackear uns prg e joguinhos as vezes]
<kosl> usa GAMBAS ou muda pra python
<hsn35> nao vendo
<hsn35> nao sou sortudo
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: entao como vive?
<hsn35> naoquero ser developer e ganhar $$$
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc programa por que?
<hsn35> so quero aprender, sko?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: como vive?
<hsn35> so quero aprender, linux
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: linux != programacao
<hsn35> confidencial
<hsn35> joia
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: garoto de programa? kkkk
<hsn35> eh isso que eu desejo LINUX+DEV
<kosl> RenatoSilva: o simbolo de diferente la é <>
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, vai pqp
<kosl> != nao vai fazer sentido pra ele
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, se vc tiver necessitado de dar...
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ok kra, mas VB eh lixo, ponto. PHP tambem, ponto.
<hsn35> PHP eh po
<RenatoSilva> kosl: nao entendi, problema de encoding
<hsn35> PHP eh poiera
<hsn35> vamo la
<kosl> pode-se programar bem em qualquer linguagem
<hsn35> como instalar o basic do linux
<hsn35> claro desde que se saiba
<RenatoSilva> kosl: será? kkkk
<hsn35> so tem um porem
<kosl> sim
<kosl> pode
<hsn35> VB he facil, mas lento ate parar, C++ é rapido mas dificil
<RenatoSilva> kosl: até em http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck?
<kosl> mas se for pra escolher a melhor linguagem então tem que saber o que vai programar, qual aplicação
<hsn35> so quero aprender, fazer no linux
<RenatoSilva> kosl: isso, parece q ele desenvolve appzinhas de usuario final
<kosl> se for fazer um jogo pode ser em assembly ou C++
<hsn35> nao eh profissinonal, mas talvez
<hsn35> JOGO, ta maluko? Eu nao do conta naum
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: se vc quer EVOLUIR, usa algo MELHOR que VB, por exemplo QUALQUER OUTRA COISA
<kosl> app pra cadastro de clientes e coisas assim?
<hsn35> JOGO so C++, ou assembler ou os dois
<hsn35> tem python
<hsn35> ja vi jogo misto asm e python
<kosl> mano, vc pode usar python pra fazer app
<hsn35> mas nao sei sintaxe e coisas tais
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc pode usar o basic no linux ok, mas estou te dizendo que vc esta usando um lixo de linguagem. Python eh legal, MIL vezes melhor
<hsn35> forma de declara vars
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ue aprende
<kosl> no linux não tem delph igual vc ta acostumado
<hsn35> python +-=C++
<kosl> aqui vc tem que usar python pra fazer essas coisas
<hsn35> python eu ja vi linhas
<hsn35> mas complexo
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qdo vc aprender python direito, nao vai mais querer saber de VB
<hsn35> eu sei
<hsn35> meu nao sei nem usar linux
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: python nao tem nada a ver com c++
<hsn35> como vou usar python?
<kosl> entao
<kosl> sabe o que vc faz?
<hsn35> tem um pouco, semelhança de sintaxe
<kosl> aprende a usar o linux antes de escolher isso
<hsn35> eheheh
<hsn35> esperto vc
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: aprendendo, lendo um livro, perguntando em #python, #python-br
<hsn35> vou tentar
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: sintaxe de python tem NADA a ver com C++
<hsn35> um dia mas nao now
<kosl> vc não pode entrar num sistema novo já programando
<RenatoSilva> é
<hsn35> um de nos esta equivocado
<kosl> linux não é windows
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: pergunta em #python
<kosl> aqui as coisas são diferentes
<hsn35> eu vi ums 2 jogos feitos nao seu se so com python
<RenatoSilva> kosl: seus acentos me espetam
<hsn35> era bem similar ao C++
<hsn35> talvez eu achei que fozze
<hsn35> talvez
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> Bauru-sp
<hsn35> mas para mim era bem similar, etava cheio de python (C) python
<vvesley> minha conexão cai sempre quando eu entro no site do hotmail. ;
<kosl> como acento pode espetar?
<kosl> os acentos estão saindo errados ai?
<vvesley> sim.
<hsn35> sim
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: python eh assim: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/moin-solenoid/trunk/view/head:/solenoid.py
<RenatoSilva> kosl: isso
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, vc eh developer
<RenatoSilva> kosl: uso pidgin e vc
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: sim
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, intao, vc usa puthon, ja usou C, C+++
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, intao, vc usa python, ja usou C, C++
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: C bem pouco
<hsn35> para mim parece bem
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc eh doidão
<hsn35> para mim parece bem similar
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: fala isso no #python e ##c++
<hsn35> que akontece
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: python te dá asas!
<kosl> RenatoSilva: veja se acertou ááçéóú
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: eles vao falar q nao tem nada a ver
<hsn35> uque apanho eh?
<RenatoSilva> kosl: nao
<hsn35> rah
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: eles vao falar q nao tem nada a ver
<hsn35> deixa falar o que meus olhos veem eh o que meu celebro assimila
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: du u spik inglish?
<hsn35> no much
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: kkkk, mas python e BEM diferente de C++, isso nao eh muito subjetivo
<kosl> áéí
<hsn35> do you speak english, or you are am expert programmer
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ainda nao
<kosl> ç
<RenatoSilva> kosl: qual seu cliente
<kosl> weechat
<hsn35> RenatoSilva,  meu ingle e bembasico mais pro lado tecnico tendeu
<RenatoSilva> kosl: nunca ouvi falar, eu vou reconectar aqui do pidgin perae
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc eh de onde
<hsn35> ssparaiso-mg
<RenatoSilva> rio
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, rio9? vc e do rio
<RenatoSilva> é
<RenatoSilva> brb
<hsn35> ifs
 * RenatoSilva back
<RenatoSilva> kosl: manda ae
<RenatoSilva> ah nao
<RenatoSilva> brb
<WHolanda> Hm. Tem alguém aqui que conheça um ambiente gráfico em 3D?
<kosl> teste de  acentos áéÃãáõó
<RenatoSilva> kosl: fail, brb
<hsn35> como instala o mono
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, keisso
<RenatoSilva> kosl: manda ae
<kosl> áéí
<RenatoSilva> kosl: maçã? ok?
<kosl> ç
<hsn35> ok
<kosl> maçã
<RenatoSilva> kosl: legal agora
<hsn35> maçã
<RenatoSilva> kosl: legal
<RenatoSilva> kosl: e aí?
<kosl> mas o problema era onde?
<hsn35> aí´e´aé´´
<hsn35> íóúíáé´ió
<kosl> aqui ta normal
<hsn35> normal
<RenatoSilva> kosl: mudei aqui no pidgin, marquei auto-detectar utf-8, e nos encodings, coloquei "utf-8,iso-8859-1"
<hsn35> acentúos
<RenatoSilva> kosl: nao sei qual dos 2 resolveu
<hsn35> oke eh pidgim
<kosl> eu to usando iso8859-1
<hsn35> esse lance de acentos aconte nos browser
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: cliente multi-protocolo, naquele video q te mostrei aparece
<hsn35> linux e windows firefox
<RenatoSilva> kosl: vc mudou alguma coisa ai?
<kosl> ?
<kosl> nao
<RenatoSilva> kosl: vou testar de novo
<RenatoSilva> brb
<hsn35> para que serve pindgin
<RenatoSilva> kosl: manda ae
<kosl> pidgin é igual o MSN
<kosl> maçã
<hsn35> eu quieros
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: para acessar irc, msn, yahoo, icq, gtalk, etc.....
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, eu quiero isntlar
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ok vou fazer outro teste
<kosl> mas quem por cristo usa os outros?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ve no repo, ou ja deve ta instalado nao sei
<kosl> existe alguem que usa yahoo messenger?
<kosl> icq
<kosl> gtalk
<hsn35> ver como? nao lembro
<RenatoSilva> kosl: gente pelo mundo afora
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: synaptic
<kosl> RenatoSilva: eu acho que o problema deve ser aqui
<RenatoSilva> brb
<PabloRD> alguém usa o bitchx?
<Arodnap> o gente como faço pra ter melhor perfomaçe nos jogos parar linux
<Arodnap> ?
<RenatoSilva> kosl: maçã ok?
<kosl> sim
<hsn35> tem um monte
<hsn35> nao sei qual
<kosl> o seu ta bom RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> kosl: e vc
<kosl> RenatoSilva: eu acho que o problema deve ser aqui
<kosl> maçã
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ok
<hsn35> pode ser: 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4.3
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ue entao vc mexeu em algo ae
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vai na linha de comando: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qual seu ubuntu, 10.10?
<hsn35> erro
<hsn35> impssivel trvar
<hsn35> 10.04
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mais de 3 linhas? coloca em pastie.org
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: mais de 3 linhas? coloca em http://pastie.org
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: impossivel obter lock? fecha o synaptic
<xGrind> qual a duvida?
<hsn35> !paste obrega@nobrega-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install pidgin
<hsn35> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<hsn35> E: Impossível travar o diretório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), está em uso por outro processo?
<hsn35> nobrega@nobrega-desktop:~$ e
<hsn35> download
<xGrind> hsn35; ta com o synaptic aberto?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: fecha o synaptic v2.0
<hsn35> ja down...
<RenatoSilva> (18:45:20) RenatoSilva: hsn35: impossivel obter lock? fecha o synaptic
<hsn35> mandou eu abir e nao mandou eu fechar
<hsn35> bah
<RenatoSilva> !paste
<RenatoSilva> !paste?
<hsn35> ja ta indo wait
<hsn35> building
<hsn35> acabou
<hsn35> so isso
<RenatoSilva> ta no seu menu agora....
<RenatoSilva> arrasta o icone pro desktop ou barra superior
<RenatoSilva> como vc ta no irc AGORA?
<hsn35> Nobrega.IRC...
<RenatoSilva> nem sei q isso
<hsn35> eu uso qual protocolo IRC
<RenatoSilva> kosl: maçã
<kosl> maçã
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: hã?
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ok aqui
<kosl> o problema é aqui
<hsn35> qual servidor?
<RenatoSilva> protocolo IRC eh 1 só afaik
<rmsraph> quando executo o comando /quit como faço pra entrar novamente?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: irc.freenode.net
<kosl> vou mudar pra utf-8
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: ora, a mesma config q vc ta usando aqui!
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: /join #canal
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: qual cliente?
<rmsraph> xchat...
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: sei la
<rmsraph> ele sai mas tudo fica aberto... sem estar conectado vou tentar
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: obrigado
<RenatoSilva> nao achei Nobrega.IRC no google
<kosl> maçã
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ferrou
<RenatoSilva> kosl: mexe em nada nao, deixa eu agora
<RenatoSilva> brb
<RenatoSilva> kosl: maçã?
<kosl> ta normal
<RenatoSilva> e vc
<kosl> todas as vezes ta sempre normal
<RenatoSilva> manda vc
<kosl> maçã
<RenatoSilva> ah!
<RenatoSilva> vc mexeu em alguma coisa ae!
<kosl> nao
<kosl> não
<RenatoSilva> vc disse q ia mudar pra utf-8!
<kosl> sim
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: tem que conectar novamente usando /server <endereço> [<porta>]
<kosl> mas depois disso nao mudei
<RenatoSilva> kosl: entao... vc mexeu
<rmsraph> e depois /join #canal
<kosl> haha
<kosl> vou resetar as conf
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: nao sei NADA de xchat
<kosl> ja volto
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: iauhsiuahsiauhsa... que cliente vc usa?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: pidgin
<hsn35> eero nao deu
<RenatoSilva> exprica
<rmsraph1> RenatoSilva: pergunta sobre o pidgin... se eu fechar a janela NickServ, como eu abro ela de novo?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph1: tenta /msg NickServ ou #pidgin
<hsn35> erro: ao resolver irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: kra como vc esta conversando comigo agora? com qual cliente? usa as mesmas configurações
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: eh irc.freenode.net
<hsn35> sim copiei tudo =
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao estou te entendendo, qual seu cliente de irc agora?
<hsn35> pronto
<hsn35> ok
<hsn35> e como add users?
<hsn35> kannel
<WHolanda> Hm. Tem alguém aqui que conheça um ambiente gráfico em 3D?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: porta 7000 aqui, n sei pq
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: cara qual seu cliente de irc???
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: aquele q vc falou nao existe
<rmsraph1> hsn35: RenatoSilva weechat?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph1: ta respondendo por ele?
<hsn35> not
<RenatoSilva> ha?
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, se nao existe como eu tc com vc
<rmsraph1> não é que parece que li antes aí eu quis participar da conversa... =D
<hsn35> o xchat ta assim
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: nao achei o nome no google, ate esqueci
<Pskol> jmirc :)
<hsn35> vamo falatr 1 coisa de cada vez
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: Nenhum resultado encontrado para "Nobrega.IRC".
<hsn35> nao conectado
<hsn35> ta cinza
<hsn35> nao verde
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: mirc em Java?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: Nenhum resultado encontrado para "Nobrega.IRC". Seu cliente nao existe para o google, cade a pagina oficial?
<hsn35> ah?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: muda o status para verde
<hsn35> pagina
<Pskol> eh pra celular
<hsn35> ?
<hsn35> q?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: onde baixo esse Nobrega.IRC?
<hsn35> num sei do que ce fala
<RenatoSilva> putz
<hsn35> putz
<hsn35> meus
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qual o nome do programa que você está usando para falar comigo?
<hsn35> xchat
<RenatoSilva> ALELUIA!
<hsn35> to tentando configurar o pidgin
<RenatoSilva> bom perdão, mas pelo menos agora entendi
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc tem q ativar a conta
<RenatoSilva> clica no fundo, aquela list de status e bota no verde
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, tenho de cadastrar num lugar
<RenatoSilva> cadastrar O QUE?
<hsn35> nao vai
<hsn35> ta cinza]
<hsn35> nao conectado
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: pq vc nao foi la e mudou pra conectado
<hsn35> fica sssim conecando...
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qqr forma, menu contas > sua conta > ativar > tem que funcionar ou dar erro. QUAL ERRO EXATAMENTE?
<hsn35> eu psso tar logado aki a la?
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: vc ta autenticado aqui?
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: to começando a usar o pidgin... já to no irc nele... =D vou colocando aos poucos...
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: que eu saiba seu nick muda pra tipo hsn35_1 etc
<hsn35> fala denovo o server
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: qual erro exatamente?
<hsn35> verde porem erro
<kosl> maçã
<RenatoSilva> QUAL ERRO????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ok aqui
<RenatoSilva> kosl: que vc fez
<hsn35> nobregahercules@irc.freenode.net/7000
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: apenas isso????
<kosl> meu terminal tava configurado como ISO8859-1
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, sim
<kosl> e o weechat como UTF-8
<RenatoSilva> kosl: ah xchat eh terminal ne
<RenatoSilva> weechat
<kosl> ai eu configurei o terminal pra UTF-8 e resolveu
<kosl> tava errado aqui
<RenatoSilva> \o/
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, irc.ubuntu.com/8001 nao existe mas ta roalndo aki no xchat
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: kra ta dificil, desisto
<hsn35> ok
<hsn35> pronto
<hsn35> verdao
<hsn35> kaiu
<hsn35> porcaria
<rmsraph1> hsn35: eu to aki no pidgin... =D acabei de conectar através dele... =D
<kosl> hsn35: linux é tudo de graça vc não precisa usar nenhum programa pirata
<hsn35> kosl, eu eihm
<hsn35> ta vede fala a
<hsn35> como add users
<rmsraph> kosl: tenho que discordar de vc... o redhat não é de graça... =D
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: meu amigos > adicionar bate papo
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: meu amigos > entrar em bate papo (sem adicionar)
<hsn35> tudo cinza menu
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: e o status ta verde? louco
<kosl> rmsraph: mas eu to falando das distros gratis e dos programas que tem nos repositórios
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, LOKO ta verdao
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, mas num da pra add amigop
<rmsraph> kosl: ahh sim... um dia eu usei o mandriva one... e ele tinhas alguns programas que tinha que pagar... =D
<hsn35> RenatoSilva, ta cinza a opcao do menu
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: seu usuario eh nobregahercules e apelido hsn35???? diga SIM ou NAO
<hsn35> apelido bithot
<hsn35> HotBit
<hsn35> aplelido HotBit
<RenatoSilva> vc consegue conectar com esse usuario nobregahercules ae no xchat?
<hsn35> to logado xchat
<Pskol> q papo em
<RenatoSilva> hsn35: com  esse usuario nobregahercules???
<rmsraph> Pskol: tudo blz?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: eu acho q conheço vc
<kosl> hotbit? isso não era um pc?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ok
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tinha q sair do xchat?
<Pskol> rm, dae blz
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, HotBit HB8000
<HotBit> tinha
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ????
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: vc me conhece sim... vc me disse que pidgin é melhor que empathy
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, HotBit HB8000-MSX 1985
<kosl> ah ta explicado pq ele quer basic
<RenatoSilva> HB8000???? pq esse kra fala essas coisas sem sentido
<kosl> o MSX vinha com basic
<kosl> bem...
<HotBit> ses sao tudo novinho
<HotBit> eu so veio
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, HotBit HB8000-MSX 1985, foi o melhor computer que existiu
<kosl> se o seu conhecimento de basic é dessa época então talves vc queira mesmo instalar o GAMBAS ai
<HotBit> eu to falando
<HotBit> ses naum me entende
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ok, mas explica ne
<kosl> tem o GAMBAS2 também
<HotBit> que eu posso fazer
<HotBit> kosl, vc tem email
<kosl> esse HotBit é macaco velho po
<kosl> não é novato não
<HotBit> kosl, vc tem email, tem windows? quer que eu te mande um prg meu so pra vc ver
<kosl> ele é novo no linux só, mas é antigo da área
<HotBit> kosl, no linux eu no newbie, como vcs dizer
<HotBit> eu comecei em 1984, com o MC1000
<WHolanda> Hm. Tem alguém aqui que conheça um ambiente gráfico em 3D?
<Pskol> deve ser o homen das cavernas
<HotBit> depois em 1985 comprei um HB8000-MSG, com 256KB de ram
 * RenatoSilva nem quer ver quando HotBit upgradear pro 11.04 com Unity
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu nasci em 84
<HotBit> depois em 1987-89 implantei uma placa nova a mais que tornou-o em MSX-2 super
<kosl> legal
<kosl> vc não vai ter dificuldades com linux não
<HotBit> em s194 eu tava detonando alguma koisa pela cidade
<RenatoSilva> mentira rs
<kosl> é bem difente, mas vc tira de letra
<RenatoSilva> para de mentir kosl kk
<RenatoSilva> deixa ele conhecer o unity kkkk
<kosl> antigamente era muito mais complicado fazer as coisas po
<RenatoSilva> isso e
<HotBit> eu ja usei: DOS, win3,win3.11,win95,win98,winxp,winvista,win7
<HotBit> quer mais
<kosl> o problema é que ele ficou mal acostumado com as facilidades do windows por muitos anos
<RenatoSilva> kosl: vc lembra quando tinha q dar um comando no terminal pra abrir o CD?
<HotBit> MSX tinho basic da Microsoft e ninghuem ainda sabie quem era MS
<kosl> mas quando ele começar a voltar no tempo ele vai lembrar de tudo
<kosl> vai configurar os arquivos usando o nano facilmente
<HotBit> eu ainda etenho vestigios do MSG guardado
<HotBit> so o console eu nao tenho mais
<kosl> RenatoSilva: sim lembro
<HotBit> eu ainda etenho vestigios do MSX guardado
<kosl> legal
<RenatoSilva> kosl: isso ae, conectiva lembra? q tosco rs
<kosl> pow usuário de MSX programa em qualquer linguagem
<HotBit> fala qq cois de 1980-2011 eu te respondo se eu lembrar, exceto futebol esporte
<kosl> aprende python que vc vai gostar
<RenatoSilva> pq exceto
<HotBit> ja tive atari, sabe u q eh isso
<RenatoSilva> sei
<kosl> sei
<HotBit> detesto esporte e principal futebol
<kosl> atari 2600 8 bits
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: estranho
<HotBit> ataria 2600
<kosl> instala o GAMBAS2 ai que vc vai gostar
<HotBit> se era 8bits eu nao sei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas eu tb nao gosto de futebol (assistir)
<HotBit> manda o comando
<HotBit> pro GAMBAS2
<RenatoSilva> naaaaao
<kosl> procura no repositório
<RenatoSilva> kosl: nao manda ele pro dark side
<RenatoSilva> kosl: kkk
<HotBit> odei futebol, se falar isso perto de mim eu saio, so se for parente
<Pskol> quantos diskete tinha o win 95?
<kosl> mas é bom pra ele se familiarizar com o linux usando uma coisa que ele conhece bem
<HotBit> 5 1/4
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: acho escrotão bando de gente torcendo igual zumbi na tv/estádio
<HotBit> 3 1/2
<Pskol> xe demorouu
<kosl> o gambas2 vai permitir ele se sentir mais em casa
<HotBit> os jogos do MSX eu tenho uma caixa de guardada
<RenatoSilva> ok
<kosl> depois ele escolhe uma ling melhor
<HotBit> nao deve prestar mais... infelizmente
<HotBit> tao começando a me intender
<kosl> HotBit: aprende a usar o repositorio de programas
<HotBit> so de basic eu tenho mais de 25 anos
<HotBit> nao da pra abandonar tudo ja ja
<HotBit> ensina
<kosl> da sim
<HotBit> eu ja aprendi instlar sozinho
<RenatoSilva> da nao
<kosl> as novas linguagens são mais faceis
<HotBit> aos poucos
<HotBit> que sko
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: uma nao expli outra, nao eh abandonar
<HotBit> entren num acordo
<kosl> vc tira de letra po
<kosl> to falando
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: qdo tiver tempo aprende python q tu vai gostar, mas aprende direito
<HotBit> eu me adaptei ao VBNET
<kosl> eskece vbnet mano aki é linux
<HotBit> porque conhecia a estrutura e sintaxe, intendeu
<HotBit> agora python eu naum sei nem declarar uma var, abrir janela,,,,
<kosl> não fica pensando em VBNET que vc vai acabar voltando pro windows
<HotBit> eh pra exemplificar
<HotBit> t++
<HotBit> ja vou
<kosl> blz
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: por isso vc vai ler um livro/tutorial etc
<HotBit> ke coisa dificil
<RenatoSilva> t+
<kosl> sim
<kosl> tem que ler
<RenatoSilva> kosl: maçã
<kosl> maçã
<kosl> ta normal
<RenatoSilva> \o/
<HotBit> uns kara de 194 se acha um max
<HotBit> uns kara de 1984 se acha um max
<RenatoSilva> tipo quem
<HotBit> nao conseguem interder umas coias...
<RenatoSilva> bill gates?
<HotBit> sem ofender, vcs
 * RenatoSilva nao se sentiu ofendido
<HotBit> bill ja morreu se naum sabe
<RenatoSilva> que?
<HotBit> foi junto com o WTC
<HotBit> billgates foi junto com o WTC
<HotBit> billgates se foi junto com o WTC
<HotBit> vc tem so 27 anos+ou-
<kosl> oxi teoria da conspiração?
<kosl> o homem não foi a lua
<HotBit> intenda, perder oyu trocar um conhecimento de 25 anos nao eh facil
<HotBit> eu ja tenho 42anos
<HotBit> nao penso rápido como em 85
<RenatoSilva> kosl: minhas irmas tem um dvd desse lixo (homem nao foi a lua)
<kosl> hahah
<HotBit> tudo que eu aptrendi ate aki foi SOZINHO, fuçando, lendo
<RenatoSilva> kosl: pqp, que importa a coitada da lua, vai trabalhar/estudar/viver! kkkk
<HotBit> digamos, escovando memoria por bits
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: acho que vc pode arrumar um bom emprego na sua area
<HotBit> a se eles foram alua eu nao tenho certeza pq eu tava dormindo provavelmente na epo, pois nem tinha 1 ano
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem lugar q ainda usa essas coisas antigas eu acho, e pessoal das antigas eh dificil achar no mercado
<HotBit> se tiver trampo de manutençao algo assim opor ai
<HotBit> so falar
<RenatoSilva> eu nao sei
<HotBit> eu so nao sei acessar access e coisa assim de db
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas da uma procurada....coisas assim de legado....
<HotBit> mas me viro com XML
<HotBit> como legado
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc trabalha com joias?
<HotBit> nem
<HotBit> joias?
<HotBit> pra ques
<RenatoSilva> vc disse joia antes
<RenatoSilva> qdo eprguntei sua profissao
<HotBit> quer dizer reliquias antigas?
<RenatoSilva> sei la, vc que disse
<RenatoSilva> qual sua profissao?
<HotBit> eu jka tamprei como digitador, diagramador,atendente no INSS
<RenatoSilva> nao entendo como vc tem minha idade de experiencia em informatica e nao trabalha com informatica
<HotBit> eu jka tamprei como digitador, diagramador,atendente no INSS, na Fazenda Estadual (receita)
<HotBit> falta oportunidade meus
<RenatoSilva> pois eh...
<RenatoSilva> mas legado eu digo assim
<HotBit> nao sei se vc ta apar,mas com 42 anos
<HotBit> ninguem mais ta te procurando
<HotBit> se com 30 a coisa ja ta pegando...
<RenatoSilva> seus conhecimentos sao em coisas antigas, tem lugar acho,  q ainda usa coisas antigas, e os kras de mais idade q sacam disso sao bem pagos, acho q li isso uns anos atras
<HotBit> diga..;..
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: faz concurso kra
<HotBit> eh mais por ai, tipo
<HotBit> nem rola concurso eh tem estudar muito, to veio pra isso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sei la se é muito
<HotBit> vc nao observou o que tipei antes?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: força de vontade kra....
<RenatoSilva> o q? 42?
<HotBit> eu nao penso mais tao rápido, minha RAM já ta sobrecarregada de know
<RenatoSilva> po kra as vezes tem alguma empresa te querendo pq tem q manter um sistema antigao em basic q ninguem quer migrar...sei la
<HotBit> para eu mudar da agua pro vinho precisa um tempo saka
<RenatoSilva> sei
<HotBit> putz, seu achasse uma desseas eu ficava rico
<HotBit> vamo fazer assim tu me mande um email eu mando algo demo pra vcx
<RenatoSilva> po kra se dedica, faz concurso pra qqr coisa
<HotBit> mas tem que ter Windows+.NET
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu nao quero nao rsrsrs
<HotBit> senao nao roda
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so pra ver como ehs
 * RenatoSilva preguiça
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao divulgo meu email, bota num file share da vida
<HotBit> eu to kriando um site logo vou por uns image la
<RenatoSilva> tenho .NET aqui
<HotBit> com fileshare   WEB?
<HotBit> da praq ser direto por aki?
<HotBit> so telinhas
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: isso: http://www.google.com.br/#hl=pt-BR&source=hp&q=file+share&oq=file+share&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=undefined&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=587018l588392l0l10l9l0l0l0l0l227l1047l3.4.1l8&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=e029dd3382ba8ca&biw=1276&bih=815
<HotBit> de JPG
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: por aqui no IRC nao
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas ae, se vc quiser se atualizar na area e partir pra programação, sugiro mergulhar em Java/Python/Ruby
<RenatoSilva> ou mesmo .NET
<kosl> é
<HotBit> esse 4share tem que ser um por um
<HotBit> nao pode ser muitode uma vez
<RenatoSilva> zipa
<HotBit> ta indo
<HotBit> agora
<RenatoSilva> nao eh virus esse treco nao eh? tenho antivirus aqui hein
<HotBit> como eu fornce divuldo sisso
<HotBit> so BMP
<HotBit> naoada de execs
<RenatoSilva> sao so imagens?
<RenatoSilva> bota no http://imgur.com
<HotBit> to cagando de medo de antivirus, vc ta no linux kakakak
<RenatoSilva> to no win7
<RenatoSilva> no imgur da pra ir varias de uma vez acho
<HotBit> como eu faço para vc entar la? no 4share
<HotBit> e ver as img
<HotBit> o link?
<c0d> Hie, Pessoal, td bem com vcs?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ele te da o link no final
<HotBit> http://www.4shared.com/folder/iESJpMwI/IMAGES.html
<HotBit> 10GB uuuuuh
<HotBit> da pre por uns treco aki
<RenatoSilva> ta pedindo senha
<c0d> flw
<HotBit> ta la
<HotBit> da uma bisoiada
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  hsnhotbit
<hugohenrique> olá!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nenhum arquivo la
<hugohenrique> pessoal alguem sabe o que sigunifica o processo www-data no apache2 ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: usa http://imgur.com
<RenatoSilva> hugohenrique: processo ou usuário?
<hugohenrique> digo.. usuário
<hugohenrique> hehehe
<RenatoSilva> hugohenrique: afaik eh o usuário do apache, para ele funcionar
<RenatoSilva> hugohenrique: qual o problema
<hugohenrique> cara ele tá com vários e vários processos abertos
<RenatoSilva> cheira a encrenca
<kosl> hugohenrique: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/501205/how-can-i-prevent-tons-of-apache-processes-spawning-when-i-start-apache-and-proce
<kosl> hugohenrique: é assim que está ai?
<hugohenrique> obrigado kosl
<HotBit> http://www.4shared.com/photo/vnPjH6oE/
<kosl> disponha
<HotBit> you need me!
<HotBit> anos atraz eu colecionava Cracks
<HotBit> depois vi que era burrada akilo
<HotBit> parei
<HotBit> intao meninos....
<HotBit> ces vao da uma forcinho pro vei aki?
<RenatoSilva> no que?
<HotBit> no Basic
<HotBit> eu instalo o g.... seiala
<RenatoSilva> eu nao tenho nenhuma ideia
<HotBit> iskesi
<RenatoSilva> aquelas imagens dos botoes qq tem? vc q fez?
<HotBit> intao dexa
<HotBit> sao do programa
<HotBit> olha
<HotBit> MainWindow
<HotBit> a mai window é 50%
<HotBit> depois tem localizwindow
<HotBit> depois tem localizeWindow+40%
<HotBit> o resto é utilidades.
<HotBit> sao tudo do programa. pedaço por pedaço, pq eu usei para fazer um super manual completo
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi nada
<RenatoSilva> so vi uns botao la
<RenatoSilva> kkkkkk
<HotBit> uns eu fiz
<HotBit> uns eu kaeit pela rede
<HotBit> vai denovo
<HotBit> tem umas images
<HotBit> MainWindow
<HotBit> eLocalizeWindow
<RenatoSilva> bota no http://imgur.com vai
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, olha umas Main...
<RenatoSilva> sem os botao, so as janelas
<HotBit> sample...
<HotBit> vou atualizar prar ver se aparecem
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vi a Main, legal
<HotBit> Sample_OneLevelExpanded.jpg
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tipo, não essas coias mas foi bacana
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como eu falei o VBNET nao facilita, da muito trampo pra quase nada.
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, esse tipo de prg que eu faço
<RenatoSilva> esse ai no caso faz o q
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tenho um outro que cataloga seus DVDś copiados em forma de ISO e depois pode comentar e ir markando o que já foi para DVD
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tipo genrenciador
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, digo gerenciador
<RenatoSilva> manero
<RenatoSilva> mas esse ai faz o q?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ki nada...
<RenatoSilva> eu uma ferramenta de busca?
<RenatoSilva> eh uma ferramenta de busca?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: po tu gosta de ABBA?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o iNFOTREE seve para vc catologar arquivos de DVD/CD, listando os nomes, dai depois quando quiser saber onde ta um file, so localize
<HotBit> SIm
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: manero, ABBA rocks
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  ABBA, Roxette
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  ABBA, Roxette, GUNS, JON
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  ABBA, Roxette, GUNS, JON bon jovi
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  rock num
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  classicos
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BshxCIjNEjY
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sobre
<HotBit> f.e.d.e.ra.l
<RenatoSilva> ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ih nunca vi o clip, vou ver....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, FEDERAL, muito locko
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh um grupo, FEDERAL?
 * RenatoSilva vendo o clipe
<HotBit> baxio demais
<HotBit> volume
<HotBit> tava procuran este
<HotBit> da pra fazer download aki
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como eu baixo o link
<HotBit> kosl, como eu baxio o clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BshxCIjNEjY
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: volume do video? baixar o video? com ferramenta... search for "Free studio"
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: no windows eh free studio, no linux nao sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, dexa
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu baixno no windows
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, com o atubecatcher
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, volume do video baixo
<RenatoSilva> eh
<RenatoSilva> po clipe manero
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: conhecia essa?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tenho todos mas em lowres
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tenho todos mas em baixa resolução tempo de MODEM56Kbps
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  nao dava pra baixar melhor
<RenatoSilva> agora ta na dsl ne
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  demorava muiiito
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nem, radio 400K
<rmsraph> HotBit: se vc quer baixar o clipe tem uma extensão para Firefox chamado 1-click youtube downloader.
<rmsraph> ele aparece os links em baixo...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: essa aqui descobri no amaury junior, percebi que era eles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQqbljOc1NA
<HotBit> rmsraph, tenho isso no Window
<HotBit> rmsraph, tenho isso no Windows
<rmsraph> ou tem um gerenciador de downloads... Jdownloader
<RenatoSilva> free download manager
<rmsraph> ótimo gerenciador free...
<RenatoSilva> prefiro o meu
<rmsraph> =D
<HotBit> eu consigo baixar, mas direto da página, agora com link assim nao sei no linux
<RenatoSilva> nao conheço esse outro
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: não vi esse ainda... vou testar
<rmsraph> antes eu usava free rapid downloader... aí depois de testar o jdownloader não volto mais... =D
<HotBit> eu prefiro o atubecatcher
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: baixa o "Free Studio" no janelas, um monte de ferramenta manera, da pra baixar o video pelo link, direto pra mp3
<HotBit> pq tinha um pessoal interessado num video de globo, e so esse prg baixou
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como eu ativo mais segurança no ubuntu
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, minha rede esta som segurança zero
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que isso quer dizer?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, No icone da rede, segurança: nenhuma
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: to no windows, nem sei
<HotBit> No icone da rede, segurança: nenhuma
<rmsraph> HotBit: o Jdownloader tbm baixa em mp3.... ele captura todos os links do youtube... vídeos HD e normais... =D
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu tentei mas desconecta a rede e nao funiona mais
<HotBit> rmsraph, eu nao te conheço?
<HotBit> rmsraph, como eu ativo segurança
<rmsraph> HotBit: eu estava participando da conversa antes... =D
<HotBit> rmsraph, =D+)
<peregrinator_six> RenatoSilva, rmsraph e HotBit licença ai, mais um aopção pra dl de video... http://orgulhogeek.net/2011/07/02/baixe-videos-do-youtube-de-forma-simples-no-ubuntu/
<rmsraph> HotBit: então eu olhei o meu ta assim tbm... nem me importei... =D
<peregrinator_six> *opção...
<HotBit> chega
<HotBit> muita opçao
<rmsraph> iuahsiuahsiuahsiuha
<RenatoSilva> free studio rocks
<HotBit> nao precisa ativar esse segurança
<rmsraph> to de saída já... não sei sobre essa questão de segurança... =D abraços pra vcs...
<rmsraph> fuii
<HotBit> 801x
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: esses seus programas vc bota na net pra baixar?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao
<RenatoSilva> http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pq gostou?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh apenas para seu proprio uso? eu parece manero
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tenho muitos desses no windows
<peregrinator_six> algum de voces saberia me dizer como o xchat emite som de notificação pra um evento tipo, alguem me enviar uma mensagem em particular...?!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sabe assim, demorou paca para construir, eu até tentei vender mas nao rolou, 0 pedidos ai eu desanimei deletei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLVLpT5w4Yc
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, depois eu assito
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  nas preferencias
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh so som, nao eh abba
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ouve enquanto escreve
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, autor????
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: One Republic
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onerepublic nao conheço
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: por isso!
<HotBit> como eu listo minhas mp3?
<HotBit> em forma de nomes.txt
<HotBit> tipo ls .... >file..txtxt
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ta tudo espalhado ou numa pasta só?
<HotBit> tipo ls .... >file..txt
<HotBit> uma pasta, mas varias subs
<HotBit> separado por grupo tema
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc pode começar com find -name '*.mp3' > mymp3.txt
<peregrinator_six> omelete, sei que seria assim, ams tem um pequeno problema, lá nas preferencias a indica pra o arquivo de som dentro da pasta do xchat, mas fui lá na pasta do "sound.conf" e ele se encontra em branco... :S
<peregrinator_six> omelete, poderia ver ai pra mim como tá o seu sound.conf por favor...?!
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  já verificou aquele opção alertas
<HotBit> como eu chego la na partição D:\
<HotBit> CD u que?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, "/home/peregrinator_six/.xchat2/sound.conf"
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como eu faço para chegar ate a pastas mp3
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, CD /HOME./....
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  tá vazio aqui tb
<peregrinator_six> 00
<peregrinator_six> mas ai faz algum som...?!
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  abre um pvt cm meu nick
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: deve estar em /media
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao
<peregrinator_six> omelete, aqui tão marcados todos os "Make a beep sound on"
<omelete> funciona ñ lol
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: kra vc tem q habilitar o acesso a partições windows, mas to no win nao sei como
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tenta no terminal sudo ntfs-config
<peregrinator_six> omelete, :P
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so me da o cmd
<peregrinator_six> falei pra você...
<illuminarch> Boa noite povo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sopois eu vejo direto pelo locais, intao
<illuminarch> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> illuminarch, boa noite meu patrão!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu ja acesso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao to en6endendo nada
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so que eu cheguei num lugar e nao onde mais ir
<illuminarch> :)
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao to entendendo nada
<peregrinator_six> omelete,  nem tem como funcionar, a lista de sound dele tá desconfigurado...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Segue: PARtição D:\MP3
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLVLpT5w4Yc
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, me leva ate la por cd ...
<illuminarch> hum
<illuminarch> peregrinator_six tudo certinho ?
<peregrinator_six> illuminarch, tudo é muita coisa...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sua partição D:\ está ***montada***???? Diga SIM, NAO, ou NAO SEI
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, krei que sim
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, krei que sim pois vejo ela no exploraror
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: montada ***aonde***?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, navegador de files
<illuminarch> peregrinator_six kkkkk verdade
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, em files
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o nautilus? ok, entao na barra de endereço, desse explorer, o que mostra???
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mostra as pastas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mostra as pastastudo da partição D:
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: aaaaa!!!!!!!!!!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem uma barra de endereço nesse explorer
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: IGUAL NO BROWSER
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ASSIM meu HD ta partcionado em 2, WIN,FILES,LINUX
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ele diz o PATH de onde vc ta!
<peregrinator_six> omelete, vou fazer  seguinte, vou baixar um pequeno arquivo de som do ken master gritando shoryuken, vou deixar no diretorio do xchat e vou setar o caminho de som pra notificação com ele! :D
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: clica na sua partição pra entrar nela ora!
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  tente com .ogg ñ deu certo
<omelete> *tentei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ai observa a barra de endereço O PATH QUE MOSTRA!
<peregrinator_six> omelete, tenta mp3 mesmo...
<omelete> ñ tenho mp3 aqui hehe
<peregrinator_six> vou tentar aqui..
<peregrinator_six> pera alá...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, e agora onde foi o file.txt
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, achei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, barra de ender...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nun tem isso nao, eu acheu colunas
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: you drive me crazy!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem q ter a barra de endereço sim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: menu exibir > barra de endereço sei la
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ten disso aki naum
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: screenshot? http://imgur.com
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, you drive me crazy: voce me dirije louco?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: voce me deixa louco, mas eh brincadeira
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: screenshot? http://imgur.com
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, file.txt onde eu passo
<RenatoSilva> no ferro de passar
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao vou flalr onde é o ferro para nao ofender.
<RenatoSilva> onde eu passo? nao entendi, só isso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: bota um screenshot do seu "explorer" mostrando suas partições no http://imgur.com, aperta o print screen do teclado
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, PIADA: um baiano e um mineiro estavam na estação de metro em BHTE, o mineiro falou: o baiano vigia as minhas coisas que eu vou comer um trem,; intao o baiano arrancou uma peixeira, e falou se vc comer o trem que eu to esperando eu te mato ja!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onde eu capture a screen das partiçoes pode ser do explorador
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onde eu capture a screen das partiçoes pode ser do navegador
<RenatoSilva> eu quero ver o que vc ve, sacou?
<RenatoSilva> se vc ve suas partições, quero ver tb, tira um screenshot!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu ja achei o camindo era /media/FILES_
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ps porque tem um traço no final de FILES?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao devia ter...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, a partição chama FILES e nao FILES_
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: da um ls /media
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja dei , ja gerou um txt
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como te mando para vc ver
<RenatoSilva> http://pastie.org
<peregrinator_six> omelete, não é qualquer arquivo não, mp3 não funciona também...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, lerdeza
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, credo, mui lerdo
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; sabe como usar usb na virtualbox?
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<peregrinator_six> não..
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/641023/plain/
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/641023
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/usb-no-virtual-box-ubuntu-gutsy/
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como eu vejo em graficos a partiçoes do HD
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: Bonnie Tyler kraka rs
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  escreve algma coisa com meu nick ai
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: fuça ae q tu acha....
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; vlw
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, NUN critika, pq vc gosta de koisas q eu odeio
<peregrinator_six> omelete, :P
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, questao de geraçao saka
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  tenta wav, aqui deu certo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu gosto de que q vc odeia?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tua geração gosta de atuais
<peregrinator_six> omelete, beleza obrigado.
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, quase tudo que vc gosta, provavelmente
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-10
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu NAO critiquei bobao, só me lembrou de Total Eclipse of The Heart que eu curto :P
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, em termos de musicas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, OU, precisa ofender nao bobao
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc ouviu o One Republic? Nao sei NADA deles, SÒ aquela musica
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eh so to falando
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu nao gosto de bandas, gosto de musica
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, as vezes o jetio de falar eh que eh diferente, ok?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: e pra mim abba eh mil vezes melhor que muita merda de hoje
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tipo, minha filhaq gosta de luan, restart, eu odeio isso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ah ta...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, hoje noa se faz music, se faz rap, e funck
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu nao gosto deles nao, mas qtos anos ela tem?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tudo merda
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, 13
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: empurra musica boa guela baixo dela rs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intaqo, mas é da idade, das amigas... tende...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: a começar por clássica
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entendo...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu num faço isso naum, tem que ser o que gosta... senao vc torna um inimigo, assim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o teu paste foi só pra me mostrar suas musicas?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, imagina seila, mas se seus pais ficassem empurrando o que nao gosta guela abaixco?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu tava brincando, com jeitinho quem sabe ela nao pega gosto....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so, detestou? no plobem
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: restart, luan, ate vai, o perigo eh funk
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao detestei, apenas queria entender o proposito do paste
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao... eu oriento, ensino... explico, nao proibo, so peço, pelo amor de deus, qq coisas, menos funck, rap, samba....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, MPB algumas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Hoje em dia vcs, de maneira geral, sao sortudos, pois tem internet, no meu tempo so Fita,LP...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, assim ou radio
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: rap eh chato...samba agora ta chique ne... mas o problema pra mim eh mais funk.... sexo explícito nas músicas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu so tive acesso a internet pelos idos de 1995...
<RenatoSilva> eu em 2000 acho
<peregrinator_six> omelete, teste, manda algo especifico ai com o meu nick destacado...
 * RenatoSilva odeia funk
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: acho q vc tem +- a mesma qtde de musicas q eu
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  ?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o problema com funk e outras merdas, e'que os criadores, usam muita violencia,sexo... nao eh adequado para quem menos de 15...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sou um pouco seletivo
<peregrinator_six> omelete, escolhi .wav mas também não funcionou...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: funk nao eh adequado nem pra uma pedra po rs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, AVE, 2000? to precisando filtrar umas e detonar outras....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, repare que tem umas repetidas...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: como disse nao gosto de banda, gosto de musica, mas tenho umas 3 ou 4 exceções: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz-DJr1Qs54, eles vc conhece ne?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, repare que tem umas repetidas... que tem outras em qualidade melhor
<peregrinator_six> omelete, de novo por favor...
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  aqui ta funcionando, como vc fez?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, gostei do LINUX, mais ou menos como no velho dos, CD pra la pra ca...
<peregrinator_six> omelete, já sei...
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco..
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aprender mais...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc entende de metadados nos mp3?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: to com um problema chato aqui
<peregrinator_six> omelete, manda ai um atenção...
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  ok
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, acho q naum num sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, que probelm
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc pode editar os metadados...nome da musica, artista, numero da faixa, album...fica tudo escrito dentro do mp3
<peregrinator_six> omelete, nada, fiz assim... "diretoria de ficheiro de som" e coloquei "/usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/test.wav"
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, metadados eh o que diz que amusica eh, autor...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: to tendo um problema relacionado a isso
<peregrinator_six> mas aqui não funciona...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: isso, acho q chamam de TAGs
<peregrinator_six> omelete, como se fez...!?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sei, WimAPM
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sei, WimAmp
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sei, Wimamp player
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: estou usando um editor de metadados no win, mp3tag, o comentário que eu boto na música nao aparece fora, no win explorer, mto loko. Mandei email pro autor
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: winamp deve dar pra editar isso tb, no windows eh so ir nas props do arquivo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ae ouve essa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWSz_PAfgNc
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  som -> beep e coloquei esse arquivo q vc citou, ai liguei os alertas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sou bom nisso, de achar pau no prg e mandar email, ja fiz uns 8 programadores, rever...
<peregrinator_six> omelete, ok, vamos ver...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tudo software barra pesada...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, feito por caras exper, tipo CheatEngine...
<peregrinator_six> omelete, manda ai de novo agora...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: hoje em dia isso eh a coisa mais comum, mas geralmente se manda por bug report nao diretamente ao autor
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eh
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  blz
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: CheatEngine??
<peregrinator_six> omelete, nada... :S
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas tipo, eu me sinto a vontade achando bugs
<peregrinator_six> omelete, será que tem que reinicar..?!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: CheatEngine??
<peregrinator_six> *reiniciar...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: a vontade como assim?
<peregrinator_six> vou relogar..
<omelete> aqui ñ precisou
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao sei o que eh, mas eu começo a usar um prg e ja acho um defeito, talvez seja vicio....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ah ta, rs
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu tbm sou assim rs
<peregrinator_six> omelete, manda...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, talvez seja apenas pq uso muitos prg e sinto que ele podem ser melhores
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao defeito, mas tipo, q o programa eh ruim e tal
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu a mesma coisa, acho os programas ainda muito arcaicos...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, isso, mas as vezes eh um bugao daqueles, onde a interface nao resulta no que deveiria
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  ok
<peregrinator_six> omelete, nada...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: bugao tem que filar
<peregrinator_six> é não sei como fazer aqui funcionar...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como a jete eh dveloper acho que achos erros em tudo o que outros fazem, menos no nossos
<RenatoSilva> peregrinator_six: xchat? tenta pidgin
<peregrinator_six> por que se o programa tá legal...?!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, me um help aki?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu acho nos meus
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: manda
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, apareceu no terminal: FILE, e FILES_
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: gostou do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWSz_PAfgNc?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, apareceu no terminal: FILES, e FILES_
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ls /media mostra FILES e FILES_?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, era pra ser so file
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ls /media mostra FILES e FILES_?
<HotBit> isso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc montou manualmente? era pra ser so 1 mesmo
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  tá desse jeito aki, dps liga os alertas
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao sei pq ta assim
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o CD media/FILES nao acesso
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o CD media/FILES_ normal
<peregrinator_six> omelete, deixa ver...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: estranho
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, será qeu manquei algo aki
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: de repente rebootando resolve
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao ja fiz isso a tempos
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tam assim desque eu atualiei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: fez upgrade?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, não venho, posta em algum dominio na net, manda lá no www.2shred.com
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ls -l /media?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, do 9.10 para 10.04
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, posso desmontar, nao da pau?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: deve ser alguma coisa doida q deu
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, psso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: pode
<HotBit> ta
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ls -l /media?
<HotBit> e agora
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ls -l /media?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: quero a saida disso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ls -l /media
<HotBit> normal agora
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tem so que tem 3 CDROM...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: me mostra a saida do comando por favor!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ls -l /media
<peregrinator_six> omelete, ?
<HotBit> !paste lrwxrwxrwx 1 root    root        6 2011-06-17 09:03 cdrom -> cdrom0
<ubottu-br> HotBit: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<HotBit> drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root     4096 2011-06-17 09:03 cdrom0
<HotBit> drwx------ 2 root    root     4096 2011-06-27 14:38 FILES
<HotBit> drwx------ 1 nobrega nobrega 12288 2011-07-09 13:13 SYSTEM
<HotBit> que isso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: aqui nao
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<HotBit> o loko
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641037
<omelete> 2shared ou 4
<omelete> de qlq forma tm q registrar
<peregrinator_six> 2
<peregrinator_six> não no 2
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o ubuntu me xingou!!!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: de q
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu to dando trampo pra i?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, pra upar no 2shared não precia de registro não, até 2 megas não...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, disse que ele nao eh inteligente, similar eu sou burro
<omelete> http://www.2shared.com/photo/H7RuecXG/cap.html
<peregrinator_six> beleza
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, se naum viu o error
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  pq tem tres CDROM
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ...
<peregrinator_six> omelete, perfeito, só mais um momento...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que historia essa de te xingou? chamou vc de burro?????
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu dei um !paste, reportou algo assim:por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, se o sistema nao eh inteligente eu sou um ignorante....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: cdrom0 eh um dir onde eh montado o cdrom, cdrom eh um link para cdrom0, so isso (tipo atalho do windows, mas nao a mesma coisa)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ahhhh
<peregrinator_six> omelete, não consigo comentar nada na frente do beep...!?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao
<peregrinator_six> omelete, como se fez...!?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ah foi o ubottu-br, ele é só um bot, vc acionou ele mas ele nao soube responder
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao kirti os lnks achei mei leeento
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  beep e percorrer
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc gosta mais agitado?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onde tem uns videos HD da Roxette, so no you tube?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6pSSwZCRdM
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, num eh agitado, eh os tipo mei paradão demais...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eh como eu disse eu sou seleto no gosto
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ve esse, a letra eh bonita
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so gosto dessas que mandei e umas que eu nao sei nem o nome... tipo decada de 80
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ve esse, a letra eh triste
<peregrinator_six> omelete, manda ai de novo o atenção
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, certus
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  blz
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sobre o FILES, faz o seguinte
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ahahahah, mas isso ta fora do meu repertorio
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo ls FILES, tem nada la ne?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: por que fora do repertorio?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, não funcionou mesmo deixando identico ao seu... :S ao seu...
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  marcou os beeps na opção alertas?
<HotBit> impossivel acessar
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, fora as musicas que eu tenho, dificilmente vai me agradar, abes
<peregrinator_six> omelete, pvt
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo ls /media/FILES, tem q ta vazio, tbm digita mount e ve se sua particao NAO aparece (nao deve aparecer)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, em termos de musica eh foda...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: pra vc ver o q eh o preconceito...le a letra dessa musica pra vc ver
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao listou nada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao q seja preconceito seu, mas so exemplificando
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao mostou nada
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como nao tendi?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como preco...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tipo tem gente q acha pq eh rock pesado eh do capeta, bando de ignorantes
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ahahaha
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: preco?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao tem nada em /media/FILES ne? e no mount nao aparece nada montado no /media/FILES, certo??? Diga SIM ou NAO!!!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, assim, oh, eu curto o que eu gosto, pouco me importa o que outros gostam, desqe que, quando eu tiver domindo, concentrado, nao ponha o volume no teto, com esseas merdas que uns ouvem...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ah preco == preconceito? como falei, gente q acha o som pesado dai eh coisa do demo, tipo isso
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, /media/FILES nao show
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao aparece no comando mount, eh isso?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, quando eu tinhas ai uns 20 anos ate pouco menos eu kurtia Rock da pesada, metálika, sepultura
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: q nojo rs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, agora eu mais conservado.
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas essa musica, Sonny, nao gostou?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  qual cmd
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o comando mount, digita mount e tecla enter
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  responde minha duvida
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao , ta meio fora do meu gosto, vai tentnto
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, qq hora talvez se acha o ponto
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai te listar tudo que esta montado, nao deve ter nada montado em /media/FILES
<peregrinator_six> omelete, duvida respondida com sucesso! :D
<omelete> lol
<peregrinator_six> thank you! :)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao tem nada montado nisso
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu desmontei lembra
<peregrinator_six> omelete, vou buscar o "shoryuken em wav... :P
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  cd /media/FILES/   acesso negado
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entao, mas le a letra: http://letras.terra.com.br/a-new-found-glory/71201/traducao.html
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, permissao negada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: NAO, vc desmontou FILES_, nao FILES
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc deu sudo umount /media/FILES_, certo?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, a letra sim, intereessante
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tristona
<HotBit> sei la
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, agora nao lembro mais
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, acho que foi FILES_
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo mount
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o FILES *nao* deve aparecer
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, qaundo eu dou LS aparece CDROM FILES FILES_
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o sudo tem que ser dentro de um dir ou qq dir
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entao vc montou de novo a partição? pq no seu ultimo ls q vc me passou nao tem o FILES_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641037/
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo eh rodar o comando em questão como root
<HotBit> qual cmd limpa tela
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: CTRL+L
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como limp a janela
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: CTRL+L
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<peregrinator_six> omelete,
<peregrinator_six> omelete,
<peregrinator_six> omelete,
<peregrinator_six> omelete, UAHSUAHUSHAHSUHAHSUAHUSHAUHUSAHSH
<peregrinator_six> omelete, especial ai!
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641044
<peregrinator_six> AUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSAUHSUAHSUHAHSAUSHAUHSUAH
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/641044/plain/
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ta errado, vc deu um ls na raiz
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu quero sudo mount
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  quer ls no media
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: NAO!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu quero sudo mount
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: $sudo mount
<peregrinator_six> omelete, toma shoryuken safado!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas em qq pasta?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, AUSHUAHSHAUHSUAHSUAHSUHASUHAUSHUAH
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sem o $
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: qq pasta!
<omelete> lol
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o mount sozinho EXIBE o que esta montado, nao monta nada
<peregrinator_six> omelete, aohsoahsoahsaoishaohoshah
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641046
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo mount vai te mostrar tudo que esta montado, o FILES nao deve aparecer. Assim, vc entra no /media e dá um sudo rmdir FILES
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entendeu agora o X da questão?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: olha a linha 17: /dev/sda5 on /media/FILES_
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mddir
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, q tem ela
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc montou a partição de novo!
<novato_br> as config dos programas no linux ficam todas em /home?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas nao importa, o que importa eh q FILES nao ta la
<novato_br> pergunto isso pq eu quero formatar pra colocar o ubutu 11.04
<RenatoSilva> novato_br: as personalizadas sim, as gerais (independente de usuario) no /etc
<novato_br> naum, cara
<novato_br> toh falando de coisa como favoritos
<RenatoSilva> novato_br: sua /home eh uma partição?
<novato_br> email
<novato_br> sim, RenatoSilva
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao vou dar esse rmdir...
<novato_br> eu fiz uma particao isolada pro /home
<RenatoSilva> novato_br: tais são o que eu disse, "personalizadas"
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, e se apagar meud FILES TUDO
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> fou botar pra lascar aki
<RenatoSilva> novato_br: teoricamente deve funcionar
<novato_br> formatar o /
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, FILES_ eh a partição D:
<novato_br> e instalar o 11.04
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onde ta alojado o VB
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ENTENDA:
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo ls /media/FILES não mostra nada, e sudo mount mostra FILES_ mas NÃO FILES.
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: e ls /media/FILES_ mostra a sua partição
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ASSIM, PORTANTO, DESTA FORMA, DE MODO QUE....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, an
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: voce pode deletar FILES, pq sua partição NAO esta montada nesse dir, capiste?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, posso renomear esse FILES_ para FILES
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, certu
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao pode renomear, tem uma partição montada nele
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao? SUDO  oque...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o jeito certo eh, como nao tem nada montado no FILES, vc deleta: rmdir /media/FILES
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo rmdir /media/FILES
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: agora olhe a mágica depois disso...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ok, e agora
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, deve ter como mudar esse FILES_
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tipo, renaname
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tipo, renaname FILES_ FILES
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: agora eu nao sei ao certo como fazer o sistema remontar sua particao sem ser manualmente. ASSIM, REBOOTA seu sistema!!!!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vou desmontar e rebutar ok?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: quando o sistema iniciar ele vai ver que nao existe uma pasta FILES e vai usar ESTA como ponto de montagem, nao mais FILES_
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: capiste?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, certo fica ae ja volto ok?
<HotBit> quit
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o problema eh q o sistema via q ja existia FILES e usava FILES_, agora nao vai acontecer mais isso
 * RenatoSilva sighs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, voltyei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, cmo se minimiza tudo pelo teclado?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: já? krka
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: olha la o /media
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pera
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o problema eh q o sistema via q ja existia FILES e usava FILES_, agora nao vai acontecer mais isso, capiste???
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  alt+f9
<RenatoSilva> legal
<RenatoSilva> e o /media?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim 100%
<HotBit> como eu isolo a conversa entre nos...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pular o que outro tao falando
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tudo ok
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc ta no pidgin? clica no meu link
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc ta no pidgin? clica no meu nick
<HotBit> no
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: no xchat? nao sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pindgin deu em nada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc disse q funcionou!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao , eu disse que conectou
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas nao apareceu nada
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao consigo add nada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: q bosta
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o menu add ta cinzas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, servidor errado?
<illuminarch> Giverny saca essa http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52:qa-apple-morreraq-diz-ceo-da-creativecommons&catid=1:tecnologia&Itemid=4
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sei la
<illuminarch> cara cada dia só bomba no portal
<illuminarch> srsrss
<illuminarch> paladinn blz?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: irc.freenode.net, porta 7000
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas enfim, sacou o lance do FILES?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim gostei, so que como sou novinho nisso
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, deu medao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pensa eu fazer algo errado e txau FTS
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pensa eu fazer algo errado e txau NFTS
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onde posta mesmo IMG
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, captura de tela
<RenatoSilva> http://imgur.com
 * RenatoSilva UFA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<peregrinator_six> omelete, pvt
<c0d> Alguem ae pode me ajudar, to procurando um software pra usenet, que já venha com algumas listas de servidores?
<Giverny> illuminarch isso é verdade?
<Giverny> :S
<illuminarch> Giverny esse cara nunca abre a boca
<Giverny> c0d tenta o xchat
<illuminarch> pra falar nada errado
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  http://imgur.com/3jTFq
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc digitou /7000 no endereço? NAAAAO
<Giverny> caraca então fuu illuminarch
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: e tbm, vc nao me disse naquela hora a mensagem de erro ae
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, NAO? nao digita nao nao digitou?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: bota APENAS irc.freenode.net
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: em outra ABA, tem o campo para botar a porta
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: capiste?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ... ...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nada feito
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, fica em conecatando   ....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao nao nao!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit:  na aba da porta, marca usar SSL
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: se nao me engano a porta 7000 eh pro SSL
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nada
<hugohenrique> olá todos!
<hugohenrique> estou enfretando um problema muito extranho.. estou rodando um cloud usando o ubuntu
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tem algo a ver com estar no xchat
<hugohenrique> só que ele trava sempre que ativo o apache2
<hugohenrique> alguem já passou por essa situação.. e o engraçado que está tudo default
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tenta sair do xchat
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: deposi explique 'nada'
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: pelo pidgin?
<hugohenrique> galera alguem passou pelo problema.. o servidor roda normal se estiver com o apache parado
<hugohenrique> se iniciar ele trava o servidor ou seja
<hugohenrique> fica inacessível
<RenatoSilva> hugohenrique: tenta #ubuntu, #apache...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, msn work
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tava resolvendo la
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, MSN ta rolando
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: MSN???????
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas agora aqui, ta no pidgin ou xchat?
<HotBit> xchat
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, xchat
<RenatoSilva> grrrr!!!!!
<RenatoSilva> qual erro que dá!!!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, com vc tc no xchat
<RenatoSilva> http://imgur.com
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, de que
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, qual conta
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: cara
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, MSN ?
<RenatoSilva> nao!
<RenatoSilva> vc nao ta tentando entrar no IRC pelo pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, RenatoSilva NAO!
<RenatoSilva> como nao!!!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pindgin ta roalndo MSN, mas irc nao
<omelete> 11.04 padrao é o alsa ou pluse?
<RenatoSilva> e aquela imagem eh o q?
<RenatoSilva> http://imgur.com/3jTFq
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, seila vo ver
<RenatoSilva> ESSA AQUI QUE VOCE POSTOU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641037/
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, quese isso ai eh do outro bugs dos FILES_
<RenatoSilva> ESSA AQUI QUE VOCE POSTOU: http://imgur.com/3jTFq
<hugohenrique> alguem já viu [Wed May 18 15:47:37 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas olha la o eeror
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas olha la o error
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja alterir como vc falou
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: aAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nada
<c0d> Giverny é para IRC man, eu procuro um para usenet
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que vc quer???? aquela imagem era para QUE????
<HotBit> pera
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, me da ums minutos
 * RenatoSilva aaaaaaaaaa
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, http://imgur.com/hycmA
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  http://imgur.com/y9vBe
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, as duas da config do pidgin pro IRC
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ENTAO VC QUER CONECTAR NO IRC PELO PIDGIN?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, si si posible for
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nessa tab, tira o nome de usuario e nome real: http://imgur.com/hycmA
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: seu usuario aqui BASTA! http://imgur.com/y9vBe
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, http://imgur.com/y9vBe   esse ta ok?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, NOT
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao works
<RenatoSilva> aba Básico ta ok
<RenatoSilva> na Avançada tira seus nomes (de usuario e real)
<RenatoSilva> se nao funciona, MOSTRA O ERRO!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja fiz
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tirei nome e nome real
<RenatoSilva> MOSTRA O ERRO!
<RenatoSilva> MOSTRA O ERRO!
<RenatoSilva> MOSTRA O ERRO!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o icone de conexao fica sinza e aparece conectando
<RenatoSilva> MOSTRA O ERRO!
<RenatoSilva> MOSTRA O ERRO!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sem erro
<RenatoSilva> MOSTRA O ERRO!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sem erros
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sem erros
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sem erros
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sem erros
<RenatoSilva> screenshot
<RenatoSilva> screenshot
<RenatoSilva> screenshot
<RenatoSilva> screenshot
<RenatoSilva> http://imgur.com
<RenatoSilva> http://imgur.com
<RenatoSilva> http://imgur.com
<sandrossv> flood?
<HotBit> http://imgur.com/9LLuv
<HotBit> flooders
<HotBit> maldiçao
<HotBit> IRC da po...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  pq msn vai
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  pq msn vai e IRC not
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, PORTA, SSl
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ele fica eternamente conectando? isso eh doido! tem q retornar pelo menos 1 erro, ou espera um pouco ae
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim sim sim
<RenatoSilva> espera uns 10 minutos ae, quem sabe vai kkkk
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ahahahahahah
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, se ta de gosaçao, eu deeras kansado...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, do aki desde as 6:00 da matina
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, porta eh 7000 certeza
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: fica esperando, enquanto isso assista http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqZNMvIEHhs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tenho paciencia
<sandrossv> Qual o problema ?
<HotBit> IRC no pindgin
<RenatoSilva> sandrossv: fica tentando conectar eternamente
<HotBit> MSN ok
<RenatoSilva> é
<HotBit> tipo MSN consegui em 3 tentativas
<HotBit> IRC naves
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao da nem pra ouvir baxissimo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: defeito no seu micro
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: aqui ta altao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ta
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ta sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ta sei sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ne nao po
<RenatoSilva> ta altao aqui no meu headphone
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, esse linux eh chato se nao for do jeito dele...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, deve ser algo de plugin
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao considera essa parada do irc, ta certinho tinha que entrar
<geowany> Boa noite a todos!
<RenatoSilva> tinha que funcionar, nao pode ficar conectando pra sempre
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tenta #pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onde?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, no terminal
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao, o canal
<HotBit> aqui ou la?
<RenatoSilva>  /join #pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, no pid ou noxchat
<RenatoSilva> xchat
<RenatoSilva> aqui
<RenatoSilva> entra no canal deles e explica em ingles
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, rolo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, 100%
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, no xchat deu
<RenatoSilva> filho, FICA la, e PERGUNTA pra eles, de repente eles tem uma solução
<RenatoSilva> sacou?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ta tarde deixa depois se vc descobrir me da um retorno
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu nao rsrsrsrs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, abraços, desculpa-ae pelo mal jeito, se sabe coisa de veio
 * RenatoSilva sighs
<RenatoSilva> vlw t+
<HotBit> ate++
<RenatoSilva> ouça SOAD
<HotBit> boa noite a todos (fui! eu fiz essa musica na beira de rio quem nao gostou vai a p...;P)
<HotBit> t+++ galera do mal
<sandrossv> HotBit: ufa
<RenatoSilva> ele saiu
<ed-borges> boa noite a todos!!!
 * RenatoSilva ufa
 * geowany joga farelos de bolacha no mousepad de Kazenin
<Kazenin> kkkkkk
 * Kazenin assopra os farelos pq odeia sujeira
 * geowany joga farelos de biscoito no mousepad de gabezao
<gabezao> aeaoohea
<gabezao> eae geowany
<gabezao> paro de derrubar a vlife?
<geowany> gabezao: nao tenho nada a ver com aquilo
<geowany> -.-'
<geowany> fui saber disso hoje
<Kazenin> oO
<gabezao> hoeaoeahoeahoehoaea
<gabezao> culpa do Celsinho
<geowany> foi?
<gabezao> HOHOEAHOE
<gabezao> sei la
<geowany> ei Kazenin, next: "duran duran - save a prayer"
<geowany> to igual museu hoje!
<Kazenin> geowany, essa é boa demás!
<gabezao> nossa
<gabezao> essa é das teia de aranha
<geowany> gabezao: lasquei hoje:
<geowany> the cranberries-zombie , joan osbourne - one of us, desireless - voyage voyage, alphaville - big in japan
<RenatoSilva> geowany: 1a e ultima, boazonas
<RenatoSilva> geowany: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7rYZjv3wNg
<paladinn> ^^
<geowany> RenatoSilva: vou ver aqui!
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem poderia me ajudar, problemas com apache?
<paladinn> falai
<Duka_Aprendiz> paladinn: Instalei o php, apache2 e mysql, porem da essa msg: proibido Você não tem permissão para acessar /xxx / neste servidor. Apache/2.2.17 Server (Ubuntu) em 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<gabezao> Duka_Aprendiz,
<gabezao> permissoes
<gabezao> dos arquivos
<gabezao> :P
<gabezao> vc tem q dar permissoes para leitura para o user www-data
<gabezao> q é do apache
<Duka_Aprendiz> gabezao: como faço pra dar permiçao?
<gabezao> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/
<Duka_Aprendiz> gabezao: blz, deu certo
<Duka_Aprendiz> gabezao: vlw...
<gabezao> quem ta vendo band?
<gabezao> HOEAHOAE
<RenatoSilva> q ta passando
<RenatoSilva> cqc?
<gabezao> não
<gabezao> nao sei o nome
<geowany> (22:28:41) Duka_Aprendiz: gabezao: como fa?o pra dar permi?ao?
<geowany> Eli eli, lama sabactâni!
<Arodnap> gente to com uma duvida
<Arodnap> porfavor
<rmsraph> gabezao: Kazenin... e aew... =D
<gabezao> EAE
<gabezao> :D
<Arodnap> vc pode me responder uma pergunta?
<gabezao> sim, ja respondi
<Kazenin> rmsraph, opa
<gabezao> nao tem direito a segunda
<Arodnap> poxa
<Arodnap> deixa de palhaçada
<Arodnap> xD
<rmsraph> é testando...
<gabezao> fale logo Arodnap
<rmsraph> to passando as férias aqui em uberlândia... alguém perto?
<Arodnap> entao , queria saber se da pra baixar arquivos hospedado em , megaupload , rapidshared e etc pelo terminal?
<Arodnap> sabe me responder ?
<rmsraph> gabezao: Kazenin existe algum plugin para empathy ou pidgin que interprete aqueles "[c=1]NOME[/c=4]" do messenger plus??
<gabezao> não sei
<gabezao> deve ter
<gabezao> no emesene tem
<rmsraph> gabezao: qual o nome dele lá?
<gabezao> não lembro
<gabezao> ele vem por padrão
<tecjunior> Alguém tira uma dúvida?
<rogerio> boa noite eu instalei um programa no wine e não consigo acha-lo nem coloca-lo no unity alguém pode me dar uma força, por favor!
<geowany> rogerio: cria um lançador
<geowany> e joga em ~/.local/share/applications/
<rogerio> cara nào tenho a minima ideia como faço um lançador!
<gabezao> pega uma garrafa pet
<gabezao> vinagre
<gabezao> e cal
<rmsraph> gabezao: aiushaiushiahsiauhs =D
<gabezao> mistura tudo dentro da garrafa
<gabezao> rogerio, q programa vc quer instalar?
<rmsraph> gabezao: qual cliente irc vc usa??
<gabezao> xchat
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> gabezao: qual vc prefere... pidgin ou xchat?
<gabezao> pra irc?
<gabezao> xchat.
<rogerio> ja instalei o dicionario   houaiss 3 e esta funcionando, eu puxo ele até o unity e solto mas ele some
<rmsraph> =D... eu gostei do pidgin, mas as letras acentuadas e os cedilhas aparecem com um interrogação... =D
<gabezao> tem q ajustar
<gabezao> o charcode
<gabezao> charset
<gabezao> sei la
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> a única opção que eu achei tava dizendo utf-8
<rmsraph> diz alguma coisa com acento fazendo favor...
<Daekdroom> rogerio, você quer dizer deixá-lo fixo na barra lateral?
<gabezao> onibus
<gabezao> tem acento
<rmsraph> mas vc colocou o acento?
<Daekdroom> *ônibus
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> apareceu ?nibus
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> aihsiuahsiuhas
<gabezao> nossa, eu FALEI ZOANDO
<gabezao> falei de acento de centar
<gabezao> SENTAR
<gabezao> nossa
<Daekdroom> *assento de sentar
<gabezao> to com sono ja
<gabezao> lsaksalsakas
<gabezao> pare de me corrigir :(
<Daekdroom> Ok.
<Daekdroom> É mania.
<rmsraph> gabezao: aushiahsiuahsiuahisha... =D
<rmsraph> gabezao: amei o pidgin... =D
<gabezao> ;p
<gabezao> cai cai balao
<rogerio> gabezao ja instalei o dicionario   houaiss 3 e esta funcionando, eu puxo ele até o unity e solto mas ele some
 * ZNC seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee good
<rmsraph> alguém sabe se o pidgin pra windows tem aquela opção de pessoas por perto?
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: e aew... tudo blz?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: eae rapaz
<rmsraph> vc mesmo... =D vc usa pidgin certo?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: te conheço de alguma conversa
<RenatoSilva> isso
<rmsraph> eu lembro de vc e vc não lembra de mim... aisuhaiushaiuhsas
<rmsraph> então... os acentos aparecem normal pra vc?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: sim
<rmsraph> como que ta sua configuração?
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: eh q eh mta gente, mtos canais, lembro dos nicks mas nao das conversas
<rmsraph> iuashaiuhsiuahsa... ok... =D
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: auto-detectar utf-8, lista de encodings: "UTF-8, ISO-8859-1"
<rmsraph> uhmmm... vlw... o meu ta apenas o utf-8
<rmsraph> =D
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: vc foi o q passou aquele video do kit gay
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: ?
<rmsraph> nem...
<rmsraph> esse do kit gay deve ter sido o hotbit...
<rmsraph> ele que tava de coisa com o 4shared
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: os kras do #pidgin me falaram q eu coloco uma virgula e um proximo encoding para tentar em caso de falha. Usa isso se vc tiver problemas com alguém
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: o q kit gay tem a ver com 4shared
<rmsraph> encoding??? o que seria isso?
<rmsraph> #pidgin
<rmsraph> gabezao:  ta vivo ainda? escreve alguns acentos e letras com acentos fazendo favor... =D
<gabezao> á
<gabezao> ç
<Daekdroom> É necessário ser ele?
<gabezao> ô
<rmsraph> Daekdroom: não... =D
<rmsraph> aeeeeeeeeeeeeee ta aparecendoooooooooooo
<rmsraph> vlw RenatoSilva
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> Obrigado gabezao e  Daekdroom pela colaboração... =D
<rmsraph> Daekdroom: gabezao algum de vcs sabem se o pidgin tem aquela opção de ver pessoas por perto? é que eu não achei aki... só no empathy
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: agora entendi o que vc quis dizer... =D obrigado de novo =D
<webcam> oi
<webcam> alguém conhece algum cliente pra msn q funciona a webcam legal?
<Andre_Gondim> webcam, tentou o empathy?
<webcam> acho q eu removi ele do meu net xD
<webcam> não
<webcam> vou ver
<rmsraph> quando eu faço o comando /quit no pidgin... como que faz pra conectar novamente?
<Andre_Gondim> rmsraph, /server irc.ubuntu.com
<rmsraph> Andre_Gondim: onde eu escrevo isso?
<Andre_Gondim> tem que ter algum lugar para digitar hehe, eu uso o xchat faz anos
<rmsraph> então... eu tava usando ele... aí o pidgin me chamou a atenção... =D
<rmsraph> vou testar... Andre_Gondim obrigado pela dica... =D
<Andre_Gondim> rmsraph, ;)
<rmsraph> Andre_Gondim: já achei como fazer... preciso colocar o status disponível... Obrigado pela atenção...
<Andre_Gondim> rmsraph, ;)
<rmsraph> Ótima noite pra vcs... to indo dormir... =D
<webcam> Andre_Gondim, não deu certo
<Andre_Gondim> webcam, a sua wemcam funciona no Ubuntu?
<webcam> sim
<Andre_Gondim> webcam, não tenho certeza, mas tentou o Amsn?
<webcam> não
<webcam> vou tentar
<webcam> q nome feio
<webcam> ops
<kesthe> alguem sabe como fazer funcionar a web cam no amsn?
<peregrinator_six> semeion, 00
<semeion> peregrinator_six: ola
<peregrinator_six> semeion, desculpe, foi pra o sempreupdate, mas errei o auto completar... :P
<peregrinator_six> semeion, bom dia. :)
<xGrind> alguem sabe como usar o emesene 1 no ubuntu?
<ccelio> xGrind: eu prefiro o pudgin
<ccelio> :P
<xGrind> eu tb
<ccelio> * pidgin
<xGrind> um colega meu q tava usando fedora, e la ainda ta o 1 e nao gostou desse 2 q vem no ubuntu
<xGrind> só q nao acho em nenhum lugar xD
<RenatoSilva> ccelio: pudgin, boa :)
<RenatoSilva> ccelio: pode ser pudim?
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: eu usei uma vez esse emphaty achei uma merda
<xGrind> eu odeio empathy. muito simples e demora pra carregar a lista de contatos
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: ah me enganei, tu ta falando de emesene, acho q nao gostei desse tb nao
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; eu prefiro pidgin
<xGrind> pra IRC prefiro xChat
<ccelio> RenatoSilva: hahahaa
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: eu tb, eh o menos pior
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: pra IRC prefiro pudim
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: com uma boa customização e uma patcheada, ficou legal aqui pra mim
<xGrind> nao gosto de IRC no pidgin, pq ja entro com 3 conto do MSN. , mais 9 canais de IRC. isso só aki na freenode
<xGrind> imagina o tanto de aba q vai ficar aberta
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: acho q da pra separar sei la, por protocolo, nao???
<RenatoSilva> tenta #pidgin
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; como assim?
<RenatoSilva>  /join #pidgin
<RenatoSilva> entao pergunta em ingles
<xGrind> mas como assim separar por protocolo?
<RenatoSilva> sei la, vc nao ta reclamando de muitas abas?
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi mto bem
<xGrind> isso
<xGrind> é q nunca vi esse negocio de separar por protocolo
<RenatoSilva> talvez tenha opção
<ccelio> pronto applet do unity como eu queria
<ccelio> \o/
<chicognu> como eu verifico qual dispositivo da minha webcam ?
<ZNC> akakakakakak
<ZNC> todos dormindo?
<ZNC> arararara
<mapiolfa> Baixei Natty Narwhal umas três vezes, porem a conexão de rede sempre pifa, não mais funciona!
<mapiolfa> Me expliquem o porquê
<chicognu> http://imageshack.us/f/39/lolvl.png/
<HotBit> algeum sabe instalar http://dc399.4shared.com/download/x3JqSRo1/desktop4shared-13_1-all.deb?ref=acctools
<HotBit> arquivo DEB
<HotBit> please
<HotBit> nao precisa more
<HotBit>  Wise para HTML
<HotBit> alguem sabe um Editor WisiWing de HTML
<HotBit> um Editor de HTML aguem sabe um
<HotBit> o QUANTA eh bom? Alguem Recomenda?
<HotBit> Ajuda, porque _Incomming (nome da pasta) nao aparece na Árvore de pastasta, no navegador de arquivos, em primeiro poel alǵica de odrem alfabécia?
<rmsraph> HotBit: debian?
<HotBit> Ajuda, porque _Incomming (nome da pasta) nao aparece na Árvore de pastas, no navegador de arquivos, em primeiro pela lǵgica de odrem alfabécia?
<HotBit> rmsraph, ja resolvido debian
<HotBit> rmsraph, ja instalado
<HotBit> rmsraph,  Ajuda, porque _Incomming (nome da pasta) nao aparece na Árvore de pastas, no navegador de arquivos, em primeiro pela lǵgica de odrem alfabécia?
<HotBit> Ajuda, porque _Incomming (nome da pasta) nao aparece na Árvore de pastas, no navegador de arquivos, em primeiro pela lǵgica de odrem alfabécia?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um dilema aqui.  Trabalho com grande quantidade de arquivos ODT mas preciso que um sistema acesse esses arquivos.  Detalhe, preciso da formatação mínima (negrito, sublinhados).  Qual minha melhor alternativa?  Estava pensando em usar HTML.
<HotBit> Ajuda, porque _Incomming (nome da pasta) nao aparece na Árvore de pastas, no navegador de arquivos, em primeiro pela lógica de odrem alfabética?
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, já vi isso uma vez mas ocorria quando eu renomeava o arquivo e ele permanecia na posição que estava com o nome antigo.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, solução?
<EduardeCalibal> Para de repetir a pergunta...  Isso não ajuda, é considerado spam e vai acabar fazendo com que ninguém queira ajudar você...
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, is a bug?
<EduardeCalibal> F5?
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Lembrei agora
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o _ no início é ignorado, por padrão.
<HotBit> edenc, sou novato nao sabia, alem do mais tava dudo errado a pergunta sintaxe
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal,  sou novato nao sabia, alem do mais tava dudo errado a pergunta sintaxe
<EduardeCalibal> É mais uma característica do que uma falha do programa.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, tem como colocar ela em 1
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei, talvez tenha uma opção para isso.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, outro caracter?
<EduardeCalibal> a
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, outro caracter? sugestaão?
<EduardeCalibal> A geralmente é o primeiro da lista.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, a_incomming?
<EduardeCalibal> O caractere "a".
<EduardeCalibal> isso
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, !_incomming?
<EduardeCalibal> Ops.
<EduardeCalibal> Momenot.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, !_incomming? porque uso no windows tbm]
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar aqui.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, preciso um editor HTML (HTML5 se tiver) recomenda?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta 1_incomming
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o OpenOffice e exporta para HTML.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, Tipo, eu faço uma pág e exporto?
<EduardeCalibal> Bem dizer quando preciso trabalhar com html trabalho direto no arquivo com um editor de texto.  Como o gedit.
<EduardeCalibal> É.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, eu desejo criar paginas HTML WEB, vi no site o QUANTA???
<EduardeCalibal> Não é minha área, faço páginas em modo braçal a anos...  Mas não trabalho com isso.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, sorry
<EduardeCalibal> Para quem trabalha forte com isso acho que o editor de texto simples já serve.  Para novatos, acho que o openoffice serve bem.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, 1_Inco.. works thanks
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, o QUANTA, e WYSYWYNG
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Uma-breve-analise-dos-principais-editores-HTML
<EduardeCalibal> Dá uma lida, talvez te ajude.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, eu ate seu um poco de HTML, mas to enferrujado
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém tem alguma dica para uma alternativa para arquivos ODT?  Testei RTF mas além de maiores são muito confusos por dentro.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<HotBit> qqueiso +i
<sandrossv> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<HotBit> o que é modo +i
<HotBit> !ping
<HotBit> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<stokna> olá pessoal, bom dia! Estou aqui dedicando mais um domingo no aprendizado de Linux e me deparei com o seguinte problema: Tinha uma instalação antiga no Suse que formatei, mas mantive a partição com meu /home, agora com o Ubuntu os programas abrem com a interface quadrada e esverdeada do Suse. Estou a mais de uma hora pesquisando, mas acho que devo estar utilizando os argumentos errados, pois não achei nada que me ajude. Alguém tem uma dica?
<HotBit> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<HotBit> !help !ping
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help !ping' not found
<HotBit> !help ping
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help ping' not found
<HotBit> help ping
<EduardeCalibal> stokna, acho que o que esta acontecendo é que possui arquivos de configuração no seu home.  Eles deve ser pastas iniciadas por . geralmente .mozilla .gnome ou coisas nessa linha.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu geralmente faço a copia da pasta home mas remanejo os arquivos de configuração para evitar esses problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, essa opção +i que falou diz a respeito do irc?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal,  sim
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é i de invisible.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que serve para evitar que te mandem mensagens diretas.
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, entrei e mandou +i
<HotBit> edenc, sabe instlar o QUANTA? o md tipo SUDO ...
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, , sabe instlar o QUANTA? o md tipo SUDO ...
<HotBit> edenc, foi mal
<stokna> EduardoCalibal --> <stokna> entendi
<stokna> <stokna> mas eu pesquisei nessas pastas e o que ocorre é o seguinte
<stokna> <stokna> eu não tinha o virtual box instalado com o Suse, portanto nada de pasta de configuração ok?
<stokna> <stokna> Ao instalá-lo no Ubuntu, sua interface abriu como se fosse no Suse
<stokna> <stokna> muito estranho e não achei nada para mudar isso
<stokna> <stokna> este programa é só um exemplo, pois tem vários que acontece isto
<HotBit> ajuda: INSTALAR QUANTA
<EduardeCalibal> stokna, vou manter apenas a conversa por aqui, ai se alguém tiver dúvida similar pode usar como referência e esse chat fica armazenado no histórico do irc.
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, tentou o gerenciador de pacotes?
<EduardeCalibal> Era o synaptic, ainda é o synaptic?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, nao, vou ver se tem
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre tenta primeiro por ali, tem muita coisa nos repositórios.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, quanta
<HotBit> web development environment for KDE
<EduardeCalibal> stokna, mas é como falei, se remanejar esses arquivos . (todos eles) deve conseguir contornar o teu problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é ele.
<EduardeCalibal> stokna, claro, primeiro fecha a seção, remaneja os arquivos, ai abre novamente a seção.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, data files for Quanta Plus web development environment  tbem
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não vou saber te dizer, mas é possível que precise desse também.
<EduardeCalibal> Em geral se um pacote for necessário ele vai incluir quando adicionar o dependente.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, sugeriu muitas mudança vai assim esmo sem risco?
<EduardeCalibal> stokna, sim, existem configurações padrão para o gnome e para o kde, elas ficam nos próprios arquivos de configuração de cada interface.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem risco HotBit, salvo se for remover pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> stokna, aqui tenho o sistema misturado com kde e gnome, uso gnome mas tenho muitos aplicativos kde rodando.  As telas são realmente ligeiramente diferentes.
<stokna> EduardoCalibal desculpe, sou novo no IRC e acabei fazendo besteira, vou publicar aqui as conversas então
<stokna> EduardoCalibal, stokna> bem, a maioria dos meus aplicativos estão na interface do Ubuntu na boa, mas alguns abrem como a interface do Gnome utilizado no Suse
<stokna> <stokna> o mais esquisito é que esses aplicativos que apresentam esta estranhesa foram instalados depois, só no Ubuntu
<stokna> <stokna> será que existe algum arquivo que informa aos programas o padrão de janelas?
<stokna> <stokna> penso isto pq os programas da Canonical estão ok, mas aqueles que instalei fora do gerenciador de pacotes ficam com a interface do Suse
<EduardeCalibal> Meus programas também, os que codifiquei rodam diferente em cada máquina devido as configurações diferentes da exibição em cada computador.
<EduardeCalibal> As janelas, tamanhos das fontes, botões, nunca ficam iguais.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, eu ainda não sei fazer com que fiquem iguais.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui...  AFK
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, espero que o quanta seja bom, mais de 300mb
<stokna> EduardoCalibal Se eu apagar as pastas .algumacoisa da minha home (vou apenas mover por segurança), deveria perder apenas as personalizações feitas, voltando tudo a estado inicial certo? Como faço para iniciar o Ubuntu sem cagerrar o GNOME ou o X? Pergunto pq o meu entra direto e ao fazer logoff não há opção de apenas terminal
<HotBit> onde eu vejo todas as partiçoes, inclusive as nao linux?
<HotBit> achei ok
<HotBit> alguem pode ajudar: espaços linux esao bons?
<HotBit> digo, espaço das partiçoes
<HotBit> 100MB de swap é pouco?
<HotBit> alguem livre ae pra um help
<HotBit> HELLO!
<stokna> HotBit, de praxe coloca-se o dobro do tamanho de sua ram para SWAP
<HotBit> stokna, vc pode me ajudar seu mandar uma Screen
<HotBit> stokna, so confirmar mina teoria
<stokna> HotBit, se estiver ao meu alcance, ajudarei com prazer!
<HotBit> stokna, olha la http://i.imgur.com/pXmKQ.png
<HotBit> stokna, eu to pensando em reduzir dev/sda5 em 15GB, passar 5 pro swap, e resoto para dev/sda6
<stokna> HotBit, é perfeitamente possível, mas se tiver problemas utilize o gparted live cd para esta tarefa.
<stokna> HotBit, quanto vc tem de ram? o que pretende rodar no Linux?
<stokna> HotBit, essas duas perguntas definem o que vc precisa de SWAP
<novato_br> como se força a mudança de senha no ubuntu 11.04
<novato_br> eu quero usar uma senha curta e ele não esta deixando eu usar uma senha curta
<novato_br> o ubunto tah virando o windows?
<novato_br> será que ele começou se "achar" o cara?
<novato_br> impedindo que eu escolha a senha que eu quero
<novato_br> onde está a minha liberdade mesmo que seja  burra,
<novato_br> de colocar a senha 1234
<HotBit> stokna, 4Gb RAM em Ubuntu32btis
<HotBit> stokna, estou achando o linux um pouco lerdo, acho q swap pouco 100MB?
<novato_br> HotBit: quanto de memoria tu tem?
<novato_br> se vc tiver mta memoria, tipo 2GB
<novato_br> o swap pode ser pequeno
<HotBit> novato_br, Kakaka se Ubuntu viarar windows, Windows virar Linux, fodeu....
<novato_br> agora se vc tiver 256MB ae eh duro
<HotBit> novato_br, 4GB
<novato_br> ah cara, a lentidao sua não eh por causa do swap
<novato_br> a não seu que seu pc esteja hibernando
<novato_br> HotBit: como se força a troca da senha
<HotBit> novato_br, Côco (linux) vira merda, e merda (WIndows) vira MerdaPlus
<novato_br> usar o passwrd tah fogo
<HotBit> novato_br, so ta newbie = vc
<stokna> novato_br, Linux = liberdade hehehe, experimente utilizar o procedimento correto no terminal --> sudo passwd "conta do usuário"
<stokna> HotBit, dependendo do que utilizará nele, com 4GB de memória nem precisaria de SWAP
<novato_br> humm
<HotBit> stokna, eu uso muitas coisas, videos, navegar....
<HotBit> stokna, abro muitas janelas simul
<HotBit> stokna, eu note, mas as vezes fica um poco lendo....
<HotBit> stokna, digo, as vezes fica meio lento, nao eh swap
<stokna> HotBit, a lentidão é muito relativa, levando em conta que o Ubuntu precisa de hardware bem simples para rodar bem, não deveria haver lentidão com seu hardware, a menos que esteja com problemas de drivers
<HotBit> stokna, foi bom falar drivers, posso atualizar o meu nVida, nao tem nehum ativo
<stokna> HotBit, dizer o que está causando lentidão em seu computador é dificil sem olhá-lo
<HotBit> stokna, pode ser isso
<HotBit> stokna, tem dois drivers, qual eu uso , recomendavel ou o outro de cima
<stokna> HotBit, A NVIDIA fornece drivers proprietários, sendo que no painel do Ubuntu tem uma aplicação para gerenciá-los, pode tentar por lá
<stokna> HotBit, use o recomendável, é o mais compatível
<HotBit> stokna, estou no driver de hardware
<HotBit> stokna, certo
<stokna> novato_br, se tiver dificuldade em utilizar algum comando no Linux, consulte sua página de manual (digite: "man nome do comando" no terminal) ou pesquise na internet
<Giverny> ô meu deus
<Giverny> pq será que nego não usa o apt-get
 * stokna is back (gone 00:00:22)
 * stokna is away: Estou ocupado
<Giverny> deve ter uma doença
<Giverny> no dedo
<Giverny> que não permite nego usar o terminal
<Giverny> tomara que o synaptic não volte nunca mais
<novato_br> hahahaha, stokna
<novato_br> valew pela ajuda
<novato_br> mas sempre odiei a estrutura do man
<novato_br> e ele não me mostrou como forçar a mudança de password
<novato_br> qdo tento, o sistema sempre tah dizendo que a senha eh mto curta
<novato_br> que dane-se, eu quero usar senha curta
<HotBit> novato_br, tenha uma senha combinada com suas iniciar mais uns 6 digitos fica mole e segutra
<HotBit> ZandreBran, man nome do comando serve pra qq um?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, exibir sua página de manual.
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> lilian?
<gabezao> LASKASLSK
<novato_br> HotBit: ninguem vai invadir meu pc, disso eu tenho certeza. Essa preocupação excessiva com segurança é doença!
<ZandreBran> HotBit, pode usar o comando info também, tem o pinfo também.
<novato_br> e outra a criptografia do linux mesmo sendo de 512bits jah foi quebrada
<novato_br> o que mostra a fragilidade do sistema
<root> novato_br: nossa, que besteira
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> mudou de sexo?
<root> novato_br: vc nao tem nem ideia do que ta dizendo
<Kazenin> gabezao: opa
<Kazenin> conectei do note da namorada gabezao
<root> novato_br: criptografia simetrica e assimetrica sao totalmente diferentes, e servem para coisas diferentes
<gabezao> Kazenin, great!
<root> nao misture as coisas
<novato_br> blah, root
<novato_br> vc perdeu o artigo dos caras que quebraram o sistema de segurança
<novato_br> leia primeiro, depois falamos
<Kazenin> gabezao: KDE rolando aqui no note dela...
<HotBit> drivers de hardware travou....
<Kazenin> gabezao: mas e ai? susse? o que tá pegando aqui?
<gabezao> o novato_br dono da razao
<gabezao> ta discutindo com o root
<gabezao> dono da razao
<gabezao> como todo dia acontece
<gabezao> lasasklsa
<Kazenin> ah então tá normal o # mudou nada não
<HotBit> plz help
<novato_br> talvez eu seja mesmo
<novato_br> hauehuaehue
<novato_br> mas pelo comentário dele, realmente ele não leu o artigo que eu li.
<HotBit> blz
<ZandreBran> ôlas HotBit, ajuda no que?
<ZNC> Kazenin, alembro de ter visto um canal ubuntu-acre?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, foi nada eh que tinha travado o drivers hard
<HotBit> ZandreBran, era a janelinda de falha
<root> novato_br: entao me mostre os fatos. cade o link do artigo?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, preciso reinicar?
<novato_br> um momento de iluminação, root
<novato_br> parabens
<novato_br> aguente ae
<Kazenin> bom dia ZNC
<root> novato_br: mas AES nao foi quebrado, nem mesmo AES de 128 bit
<ZNC> Kazenin, boa tarde
<ZNC> ^^
<Kazenin> ah tá desculpa é aqui são 11:00
<Kazenin> ZNC: e respondendo a sua pergunta, sim é #ubuntu-br-ac
<ZNC> Kazenin, mas site?
<Kazenin> aaahh
<Kazenin> site não
<Kazenin> já existiu sim
<Kazenin> mas ficava muito restrito a Ubuntu
<ZNC> mmm
<Kazenin> a "comunidade" Linux já é fragmentada
<Kazenin> e deixar reservado a uma distro
<Kazenin> achei injusto
<root> existe "a" comunidade?
<Kazenin> ainda mais aqui....
<Kazenin> por isso criei o softwarelivre-ac.org
<root> Kazenin: eu por exemplo nao concordo com o termo "software livre", mas gosto de open source
<Kazenin> root: coloquei entre aspas por isso mesmo meu nobre... pq ela não existe... só nas mentes de Richard Stallman e Linus Torvalds
<ZNC> Kazenin, ok obrigado pelo link softwarelivre-ac.org :-)
<Kazenin> =D
<Kazenin> root: é relevante o seu comentário...
<HotBit> legal atalhos by keyboard
<novato_br> root: http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/768-bit-RSA-cracked-898986.html
<Kazenin> ZNC: vc está dando uma olhada no site?
<novato_br> eu tinha lido no br-linux
<novato_br> mas naum acho lah
<ZNC> Kazenin, sim, estou atras de site relacionado a distribuições livres e nao livres
<novato_br> não me lembro do titulo do artigo
<Kazenin> ZNC: para parcerias no kgeek.tk ?
<HotBit> que personalizar um atalho ajuda
<ZNC> Kazenin, não :-)
<HotBit> ZandreBran, pode ajudar, personalizar um atalho pelo teclado
<ZNC> Kazenin, nao gosto muito de banner ou links, sempre penso que o  portal ja ficou lento com estes links :-(
<ZandreBran> HotBit, lá em sistema, preferencias, atalhos do teclado. ou algo assim; estou usando KDE e não tenho a tela aqui.
<root> novato_br: isso e mais velho que minha avo, RSA nao e usada na criptografia de disco
<HotBit> ZandreBran, que comando eu coloco, tipo: CD /media/FILES/Downloads     ?
<root> novato_br: antes de falar besteira, aprenda pra que serve
<ZandreBran> root, novato_br; off-topic?
<novato_br> ok, ZandreBran
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não entendi o que você quer.
<ZandreBran> novato_br, :)
<root> ZandreBran: nao, perfeitamente ontopic, ele esta dizendo que a criptografia de disco do ubuntu foi quebrada
<HotBit> ZandreBran, quero abri a pasta no navegador de arquivos, a pasta eh: /media/FILES/Downloads/
<root> novato_br: RSA e algoritmo de criptografia assimetrica, utilizado para comunicacao entre 2 partes, como SSL ou criptografia de email. Neste caso, ninguem mais usa menos de 1024 bit ha decadas, e hoje em dia, o minimo que vejo e 2048bit
<ZandreBran> HotBit, no nautilus, onde tem exibição de Locais; do lado esquerdo, muda para arvore e navega pelas pastas
<HotBit> ZandreBran, not is this! Colocar um atalho para que esse "nautilus" abra pelo Keyboard, na pasta referida
<HotBit> ZandreBran, refiro ao prg "Atalhos de Teclado"
<HotBit> ZandreBran, [Win+5] = Open folder...
<Kazenin> ZNC: entendi.... sorry
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ja fiz [Win+4] = Navegar Internet
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao sei o comando para o "natilus"
<ZandreBran> HotBit, nautilus <path>
<ZNC> Kazenin, :-)
<Kazenin> ZNC: vc percebeu lentidao lá no slac ?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, como eu sou burro!
<ZNC> Kazenin, nao
<HotBit> ZandreBran, grato pelo heklp 5start to you
<HotBit> ZandreBran, acho que vou trocar a patroa, pelo Linux....rsrrs
<ZandreBran> HotBit, xD
<HotBit> ZandreBran, xD = ? nao sei queisso
<Giverny> a minha eu troco fácil
<Giverny> aheuah
<Giverny> burra pra porra
<ZandreBran> HotBit, :)
<HotBit> ZandreBran, curti
<Giverny> sabe nem instalar uma impressora
<Giverny> ;/
<HotBit> ZandreBran, mas  a patroa num vai gostar... qyue se dane ela, o linux eh mais gostozo
<ZandreBran> Giverny, HotBit eu já troquei a flanelinha pelo tux a uns 8 anos :)
<ZNC> droga Kazenin, preciso sair ir em um lugar que vejo paz, e tranquilidade total, mas as outras pessoas ve-em tristeza, dor e perda, meu avô morreu cancer por causa do tabaco, mas nao sei como me comportar nestes momentos acho algo tao comum, bom fui assim q terminar eu volto
<Kazenin> ZNC: meus sentimentos minha amiga....
<HotBit> ZandreBran, http://imgur.com/MitGx   que esse faltando
<Giverny> tb já tou de boa com morte
<Giverny> nem ligo mais
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ?U?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, sei lá. instalou de onde o quanta?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, from WEBsite, downloaded auto install
<HotBit> ZandreBran, desktop4shared-1.3_1-all.deb
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ops
<HotBit> ZandreBran, neisso naum
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ranca ele fora e instala do repositório.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, acho que foi pelo Sanptyc
<HotBit> ZandreBran, foi pelo snap...
<ZandreBran> HotBit, instalou pelo synaptic?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, sim
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tinhas umas 4 opçao mandei instalar tudo
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tenta reinstalar ele.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, como?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, desinstalo e vai pelo reposit
<ZandreBran> HotBit, sudo apt-get purge quanta
<HotBit> ZandreBran, comando do repostorio para quantas
<HotBit> ZandreBran, certo
<ZandreBran> HotBit, sudo apt-get install quanta
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install quanta
<Giverny> :P
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install quanta'
<ZandreBran> Giverny, faltou com sem opção de recommends :)
<Giverny> :(
<ZandreBran> Giverny, sudo apt-get --no-install-recomends install <bla>
<ZandreBran> ops. recommends
<ZandreBran> Vou nessa. Ver uma verdadeira seleção brasileira jogar. Abraços.
<Kazenin> vou seguir o ZandreBran_cya
<vitorlobo> como q ignora um usuario mesmo? /ignore oq?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ta certo isso, fio flash demais...
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ta certo isso, foi flash demais paara instalar...
<HotBit> ZandreBran_nao deu continua
<HotBit> ZandreBran, se eu repetir o sudo com altreação final para KImageMapEditor   fuciona?
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, sudo apt-get install KImageMapEditor
<Giverny> http://www.centraldolinux.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/apt-get-wife.png
<sandrossv> Giverny: f**a
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, ois
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, oi]
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, oi
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, diz
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, largue mao vou detonar eh uma bosata esse quantum
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, largue mao vou detonar eh uma bosata esse quanta
<Olivio> em que linguagem e desenvolvido o linux
<Olivio> ?
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, detonado simples assim
<HotBit> ZandreBran_cya, como eh bom saber LINUX! que maravilha!
<Daekdroom> Olivio, várias
<Daekdroom> O Kernel é desenvolvido em C.
<Olivio> Daekdroom , obrigado C ainda e muito usado estou querendo aprender mas nao sei qual
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Olivio> Boa tarde !
<HotBit> ElDeablo
<HotBit> ElDeablo, Ke massa nick!
<ElDeablo> HotBit ?
<HotBit> duvida: se eu baixar o 11.04 em cima do 10.04 LTS, vou perder tudo?
<HotBit> ElDeablo,  duvida: se eu baixar o 11.04 em cima do 10.04 LTS, vou perder tudo?
<HotBit> ElDeablo,  pq a minha versão nao sugereiu update?
<ElDeablo> se vc fizer o DOWNLOAD não, se vc reinstalar, sim!
<HotBit> ElDeablo,  ainda é instável?
<HotBit> ElDeablo, intao se eu instalar por cima já era?
<HotBit> ElDeablo, tipo, nao dá update?
<Daekdroom> HotBit, se você instalar por cima, apaga tudo.
<ElDeablo> HotBit eu não estou tão por "dentr"o das versões mais novas do ubuntu, espere alguém que use responder adequadamente suas questões
<Daekdroom> a 10.04 LTS não é atualizável diretamente para a 11.04.
<Daekdroom> Precisa ir para a 10.10 e então 11.04
<peregrinator_six> omelete, ^^
<HotBit> ElDeablo, meu Ubuntu nao informa vs 10.10 p up
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  opa, working
<peregrinator_six> omelete, gostou...?!
<Daekdroom> HotBit, vá em Administração > Sistema > Canais de Software, aba Atualizações.
<omelete> sim
<Daekdroom> Em Atualização de versão, coloque "Lançamento normal"
<HotBit> Daekdroom, , meu Ubuntu nao informa vs 10.10 p up
<peregrinator_six> omelete, tem um beeps legais também. :)
<omelete> putz instalei o mint no desk e ñ tá iniciando o gdm
<HotBit> Daekdroom, vc quiz dizer versões normais
<Daekdroom> HotBit, deve ser essa mesmo
<HotBit> Daekdroom, baixando 1/21
<HotBit> Daekdroom, interface do Linux eh mui melhor que do Win
<HotBit> Daekdroom, mais rica em detalhes
<HotBit> Daekdroom, quando aprender direito esse MONSTRO de linux mando o windows pro lixo e a MS penterar "BOSTA"
<HotBit> como coloco uma msg no nick quando eu entro no canal
<HotBit> Daekdroom, alguns repositŕio falharam
<Daekdroom> HotBit, você usa algum repositório não-oficial?
<Daekdroom> Os do Ubuntu raramente falham, a não ser que a conexção tenha problemas.
<HotBit> Daekdroom, num sei
<HotBit> Daekdroom, pode ser
<HotBit> Daekdroom, depois ei tento denovo
<Daekdroom> Abra o Gerenciador de Atualizações e veja se ele oferece a atualização pro 10.10
<HotBit> Daekdroom, ja havia feito, começo depois baixou uns e falhou uns...
<HotBit> Daekdroom, baixando pactoes de info....
<ZNC> see
<HotBit> devo ataulizar
<HotBit> vou comer, depois eu volto.
<HotBit> exit
<HotBit> como faço para inserir (c) Copyright em minhas imagens?
<ZNC> gimp?
<ZNC> tem class em php que faz isso de inserir auto (© COPYRIGHT UBUNTU-BR)
<ZNC> HotBit, busca no google m2brimagem,class.php e boa sort
<ZNC> *sorte
<ZNC> *...agem.class.php
<HotBit> sao sei usar php
<HotBit> nao tenho aminima noção disso
<HotBit> preciso de um prg
<HotBit> um prg para inserir (C) HotBit ou algo assim mas que escolha
<HotBit> e que nao possa ser removido mais
<Patricia> gimp
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Patricia> abre ele e adicione manualmente, o gimp é um software de imagens muito bom, quando nao tiver nada a fazer seria legal vc explorar o aplicativo vc vai se divertir muito :-D
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, recomendo instalar o inkscape também, mas é mais orientado a criação vetorial e menos para editar imagens, de qualquer forma eles se completam.  É mais uma dica mesmo.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Arodnap> galera boa tarde , to precisando de um compilador c/c++ para ubuntu!
<sandrossv> Arodnap: gcc
<Giverny> gcc
<sandrossv> Arodnap: provavelmente ja ta instalado
<Arodnap> no no
<Arodnap> eu digito sudo apt-get install gcc , é isso?
<HotBit> comando para baixar e instlar o photofiltre
<sandrossv> Arodnap: ja não ta instalado ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, sabe instalar photofiltre de repositorio como eu acho
<Arodnap> ta nao po , eu vou na aba aplicativos e nao  tem nemhum item novo
<sandrossv> Arodnap: ele eh usado pelo terminal
<EduardeCalibal> Não tive contato com esse pacote.  Vou ver se descubro para você.  Momento.
<Arodnap> qual e o comando
<Arodnap> ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, okays
<sandrossv> gcc
<sandrossv> Arodnap: gcc
<Arodnap> quando digito gcc no terminal ele dis " no input files"
<EduardeCalibal> Hotbit, Achei um photofiltre, mas é um programa que não tem para o GNU...  É esse programa que falava?
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.photofiltre-studio.com
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, quer dizer o q?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, sem interface?
<EduardeCalibal> Que não pode instalar ele fora do universo do Windows...
<Arodnap> sandrossv e ai , faço o que?
<EduardeCalibal> Arodnap, o gcc é um compilador.
<EduardeCalibal> Para usar vai ter que conhecer os parâmetros de uso dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode pegar mais detalhes com o comando man gcc
<sandrossv> Arodnap: gcc codigo_fonte.c -o executavel
<HotBit> eu queria ese aqui: http://www.photofiltre.com/
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não tem manual para o gcc...
<sandrossv> Tem sim
<sandrossv> man gcc
<HotBit> se nao tem deixa tenho no windows
<Arodnap> sandrossv to vendo que e muito difierente do dev c ++ do windos ne ?
<HotBit> queria algo so para gerar uma marca dagua nas fotos aki no linux
<EduardeCalibal> É o mesmo HotBit, não tem versão fora as do Windows, vai ter que rodar ele por wine se quiser.
<sandrossv> Arodnap: não sei, nunca usei dev c++
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o gimp, é fácil.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, certo, intao indica algo facil de install e usar para isso
<sandrossv> Arodnap: quer fazer oq ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, inserir uma marca dagua alssim em mutiplas fotos
<EduardeCalibal> Quer a marca sobre a imagem como se fosse quase totalmente transparente?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, pode ser, ou algo que nao se possa remover depois
<sandrossv> HotBit: mogrify
<Arodnap> sandrossv a nada nao so pra estudar e aprimorar meus conhecimentos em c ++
<HotBit> mogrify faz isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Em lote eu não tenho experiência, manualmente eu adicionaria uma camada e deixaria ela quase transparente pelo Gimp.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, tem q ser em lotes, sam muitas imgs
<sandrossv> Arodnap: usa o q pra codar?
<sandrossv> gedit ?
<EduardeCalibal> Arodnap, trabalhar com C no Linux é bom, mas vai ter que se acostumar a não usar nenhum programa gráfico.  Ao menos eu preferi assim.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, se eu for fazer 1 a 1 passo o resto do dias dos anos
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, vou ver se tem uma solução fácil para o que quer, momento.
<sandrossv> Arodnap: deve existir alguma ide c++ que faça o q o dev c++ faz
<HotBit> sandrossv, se foram capas de fazer interface no linux faram C+ com interface tbem
<Arodnap> sandrossv nao sei
<HotBit> sandrossv, o tempo dirá
<Arodnap> sandrossv deve exitir mais to por fora , sou novo no ubuntu
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> tem o qtcreator
<Giverny> pra c
<HotBit> lembro quando o Win3 apareceu, era como hoje Uma gráfica em cima do DOS
<sandrossv> HotBit: tu ta falando de front-end, eu to falando de ide
<HotBit> sandrossv, ah, foi male
<EduardeCalibal> sandrossv, eu trabalho com o gedit, venho trabalhando em uma ide mas quanto mais desenvolvo menos acho que vale a pena usar uma...
<Giverny> http://qt.nokia.com/products/developer-tools/
<Giverny> http://qt.nokia.com/products/developer-tools/
<Giverny> http://qt.nokia.com/products/developer-tools/
<Giverny> tai
<HotBit> flooooooood
<Giverny> qtCreator
<Giverny> fodinha awesome
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: ide pra c++ ?
<Giverny> muito bacana
<HotBit> flooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Giverny> o qtcreator
<Giverny> pra c++
<Giverny> :P
<Giverny> ou pra c
<Giverny> tanto faz
<sandrossv> Giverny: que que é esse qtCreator
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso minha IDE seria para C/C++
<sandrossv> ?
<Giverny> IDE
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: legal
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não esta operacional e como falei, da forma como vejo vou acabar abandonando ela.
<Giverny> pra c/c++ e qt
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> javascript...
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, depois de atualizar parece q tenho de reativar ualgo aqki
<sandrossv> tem o anjuta, só não sei se serve pra c++
<Arodnap> o qtcreator eu to baixando , se for bom eu avisso
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, asoftware proprietario
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, do que fala?
<EduardeCalibal> Arodnap, chegou a testar o galde
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, update do linux
<EduardeCalibal> glarde
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Glade
<Arodnap> eudarcalibal nao
<HotBit> akakakakak
<EduardeCalibal> O que é software proprietário hotbit?
<Giverny> tb tem o glade
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, acho que é driver propriedad da nvidia
<Giverny> glade + qtcreator
<Giverny> fun c/c++ on linux
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal,atualizando up Ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Testei muitos mas não me adaptei a nenhum desses programas.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai larguei a idéia de ide.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, GNU nao eh proprietario inverso de drivers especificos
<EduardeCalibal> Depois de macetear como construir, como compilar, fica me faltando apenas como desenhar.
<sandrossv> perdi o fio da miada, o cara só qué um compilador com uma gui xD
<sandrossv> é isso Arodnap ?
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, eu entendi, queria saber o que dizia ser proprietário...
<Giverny> sandrossv bah ;x
<EduardeCalibal> o gui do compilador é o arquivo make.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Arodnap> isso o que sandrossv?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, sobre o update de ubuntu falou p/ eu que apos devia rativar algum soft prop...
<Giverny> tem netbeans
<Giverny> pra linux
<Giverny> tem tudo
<Giverny> :X
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, sobre o update de ubuntu falou p/ eu que apos devia reativar algum soft prop...
<sandrossv> Arodnap: o q vc queria a principio...
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi HotBit, o driver da nvidia é proprietário mesmo mas funciona sem maiores problemas.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, going me to 10.10
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, intao nem sei o que era laquei o botao e baixnando
<Arodnap> to baixando sandrossv , ele e um pouquinho grande
<EduardeCalibal> Arodnap, o único motivo para querer uma ide é posicionar os controles na tela e não ter que ficar decorando nomes de objetos e bibliotecas, além das propriedades e dos métodos.
<EduardeCalibal> Fora gerar o make automaticamente.  Já que achar as opções de compilação as vezes é uma coisa chatinha de fazer.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, sobre a marca dagua achou algo por ai? eu cansei de procurar no google so tem blog
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda pesquisando...
<sandrossv> HotBit: tenta usa o mogrify
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, qq dia eu te mando uma cerveja para vc, nao como... mas mando
<Giverny> tb não curto não
<EduardeCalibal> Já fiz rotinas script (bash) para coisas em lote, mas não para marca d'agua que seria mais ou menos como a soma de duas imagens.
<Arodnap> eduarecalibal calma cara , ta nervoso
<EduardeCalibal> Estou dando meus argumentos...  Ficar nervoso não é bem uma característica de programadores.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, pode ser qq coisa do tipo, dese que se misture na image e eu possa consultar se aimagem for minha e eu achar em um site sem mina intenção tende?
<EduardeCalibal> O cara fica muitas horas em cima de código...  Tem que ter paciência.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, HotBit, mas ainda estou pesquisando.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, e que nao possa ser achado/mudado
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, certo, so explicando....
<EduardeCalibal> Roger! Roger!
<edson> ola
<caztro> oi
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, engano, nervoso eh caracteristica de developers...
<sandrossv> HotBit: vc precisa colocar a marca em apenas uma imagem ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, ficamos muito tempo em cima de códigos, e depois embirutamos
<HotBit> sandrossv, nao, centenas....
<sandrossv> HotBit: legal
<caztro> mto tempo q não uso irc
<HotBit> Progamadores, cuidem-se, fiquem ricos até os 40, depois disso vcs vao ficar é loucos... ahahah
<Giverny> certeza
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<caztro> qual canal podem me ajudar com suporte ao ubunto??
<caztro> ubuntu
<Giverny> caztro esse mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, sei que vai conseguir usando o comando convert mas não sei os parâmetros ainda.
<sandrossv> caztro: vc esta nele
<caztro> vcs vão ter paciencia comigo ,poiauaoiuaioa
<caztro> ??
<Giverny> depende
<Giverny> caztro tu é gostosa e loira?
<HotBit> quando eu era menino la pelos anos 79-80 ia onde mau trampava, e vias uns monstrengo movidos a lenha, sendo programados, e as vezes o cara q dava suporte, saida gritando....
<sandrossv> caztro: se todos seguir o conceito de ubuntu, acredito que sim
<caztro> sou novo no linux, mas tenho fé no sistema.
<HotBit> NU
<EduardeCalibal> Esse não são programadores quaisquer, são programadores Cobol...
<HotBit> aki da milhares de novatos, pq será, a MS deve ta preocupada com isso
<EduardeCalibal> Eles só se preocupam quando o resultado mensal sai abaixo do esperado...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai eles processam alguém por violação de patentes ou algo assim.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, nao sei se ream de Cobol ou nao, eu era muito novo pra scar isso, so comessei a interner de linguagem em 194
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, nao sei se ream de Cobol ou nao, eu era muito novo pra scar isso, so comessei a interner de linguagem em 1984
<Giverny> caras
<caztro> to precisando configurar meu monitor led. ja tentei driver proprietario. só que ele eh pra monitor crt. =/
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho pouco tempo como programador mas tenho muitas horas como programador.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> caztro, sei que configura no xorg mas vai dar trabalho e já estou enrolado.
<EduardeCalibal> Consulta a documentação dele.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, um dia eu chego la,
<caztro> =\ como chego no xorg?
<HotBit> se alguem conhecer VB.NET por ai... se quiser ser um tipo meu tutorial... help-me
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se o ubuntu ainda usa o xorg...  Melhor outra pessoa te ajudar.  Uso Debian aqui.
<Giverny> usa sim
<Giverny> só futuramente que vai usar weyland
<Giverny> infelizmente
<caztro> na opinião de vcs qual o melhor?
<Giverny> o melhor o que caztro
<Giverny> ?
<HotBit> tem como digitar varias linas e depois passar tudo de uma vez, sem flood?
<caztro> tipo sistema
<caztro> ubuntu é um... vejo q tem outros
<HotBit> caztro, vc eh mesmo iniciante?
<caztro> mta coisa
<caztro> sou sim... mas tenho facilidades com informatica
<HotBit> blz
<sandrossv> HotBit: flood > 3 linhas
<HotBit> caztro, tipo o veio aki
<caztro> rs
<HotBit> sandrossv, eu vi gente pondo varias coisas assim<assim>
<EduardeCalibal> caztro, uso Debian o Ubuntu e mais umas 200 distribuições saíram do Debian mas todos são GNU Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Mudam algumas coisas mas o miolo é o mesmo.
<sandrossv> HotBit: mas não liga pra isso, a não ser quando quiser colar algum log, ou erro
<caztro> entendi
<HotBit> sandrossv, ok
<HotBit> sandrossv, so que eh um sacko pasar linhas de log lá, toda hora
<caztro> como posso aprender mais sobre esse sistema... sem pertubar muito voces
<caztro> ?
<sandrossv> HotBit: mas é sacanagem colar 20 linhas de log aqui xD
<caztro> rs
<HotBit> alguem deveria imprementar algo assim, um !past file.txt>touser
<sandrossv> caztro: guia foca linux
<caztro> onde isso?
<HotBit> sandrossv, nao aki, direto pro user...
<sandrossv> HotBit: ja tem, qual programa vc usa pra entrar no irc ?
<HotBit> sandrossv, tipo eu tc com tigo, mando !past file.txt>user
<HotBit> sandrossv, xChat
<sandrossv> caztro: Acostumesse a usar o google xD
<caztro> blz
<HotBit> sandrossv, qual nao sei
<caztro> ja uso!
<caztro> ;)
<ccelio> IIA
<ccelio> IAI
<caztro> e aprender usar dinovo o mirc
<caztro> uaoiuaoiua
<HotBit> sandrossv, tentei usar o ipdgin nao funciona nao loga
<sandrossv> mirc ?
<sandrossv> pq todo mundo acha que mirc = irc oO
<sandrossv> é tipo nescau
<HotBit> todinho
<HotBit> coca-cola
<HotBit> viagara
<caztro> ioaioa... n po . da epoca q eu usava o mirc.
<HotBit> viagra
<caztro> mto tempo q n uso o irc.
<sandrossv> bombril
<HotBit> sandrossv, q prg vc usar no irc
<sandrossv> HotBit: irssi
<HotBit> sandrossv, eu tentei config o pidgin so consegui MSN irc nada feito
<caztro> eu sou cabaçinho no linux!  pode usar essa expressão aki?
<Giverny> cara tem irssi
<Giverny> xchat
<Giverny> ...
<sandrossv> HotBit: depois que comecei a usar o irssi, não consigo me acostumas com outro
<HotBit> sandrossv, tem uma msg no topo perdino que eu registre-me
<sandrossv> HotBit: é só se registras
<sandrossv> registrar*
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, achei uma forma de adicionar um texto a suas imagens...  Ainda não consegui adicionar uma imagem.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, ?
<HotBit> sandrossv, como regis?
<sandrossv> HotBit: quanto as imagens, vc precisa fazer isso pra q ?
<HotBit> sandrossv, umas dez de cara
<sandrossv> HotBit: /msg nickserv help register
<EduardeCalibal> Quer marcar as imagens, já sei colocar um texto a essas imagens, por exemplo "essa imagem é minha" em todas elas.
<sandrossv> HotBit: mas pra q ?
<HotBit> sandrossv, direito autorals
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, sabe que o cara sempre pode remover a marca né?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, mas temde ser possivel eu ver depois sem que o k possa remover
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, marca dagua de editor se nao remove nao
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre pode remover por que as imagens podem ser editadas.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, eh 100%
<EduardeCalibal> Não é...
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, fica tipo um text 90% transparente
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, como se vai remover isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Se fosse ninguém conseguiria, por exemplo, copiar DVD onde eles gastam fortunas para colocar travas.
<rogerio> alguém pode me indicar um bom mmorpg para ubuntu ?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu removo a camada...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou reduzo a qualidade.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, isso eu acho q eh outra istoria
<EduardeCalibal> Ou edito a imagem manualmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Se é esse o propósito esta perdendo tempo.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, editar 10 photos? loko so para piratear?
<EduardeCalibal> Não digo as 10, mas digo uma que alguém queira editar para usar sem que saibam que seja sua.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, como vai tirar manualmente se esta imagem estao integradas
<EduardeCalibal> Editando.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca viu pegarem uma foto toda danificada e editarem para "melhorar" ela?
<EduardeCalibal> O princípio é o mesmo.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, eu usei editor de imagem, imagem muitos anos mais de 8, nao sabia dessa no
<EduardeCalibal> Nenhum meio de proteção é garantia de proteção.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, mas nao vai ficar a marka?
<EduardeCalibal> Se pode ser lido pode ser copiado e editado.
<EduardeCalibal> Existem formas para corrigir.
<EduardeCalibal> Algumas manuais e algumas por filtro.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, intao eu mesmo vou criar meu proprio mecanismo digital
<HotBit> ahahaha
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, depois te mando a photo para vc tirar...
<EduardeCalibal> Não é possível fisicamente.  Se quer que ninguém roube as tuas fotos é melhor não divulgar ou assumir que as pessoas vão citar a fonte.
<rogerio> alguém pode me indicar um bom mmorpg para ubuntu ?
<sandrossv> rogerio: tibia
<EduardeCalibal> Runescape.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, encryptar roal?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, encryptar rola?
<EduardeCalibal> Se alguém ler vai conseguir fazer o que quiser com ela.
<EduardeCalibal> É o mesmo dilema dos DVD.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles querem proteger mas os clientes tem que conseguir ler.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, mas eu posso espalhar o codigo em varios pontos sem danificar muito a img... nao?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode mas nenhum código sobrevive a uma edição da foto.
<EduardeCalibal> Digamos, se eu pegar ela e reduzir para 8 bits.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, tipo, eu crio um esquema, gravo no arquivo da photo uns codigo quebrado e encryptado
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, intao... ai ela perde o valor....
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, intendi o que disse
<EduardeCalibal> O software quando converter vai interpolar os pontos e seus dados vão mudar.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, qquer assinatura ria pro brejo na hora
<EduardeCalibal> É
<rogerio> um com o grafico mais ou menos tibia tem o gafico muito ruim!
<EduardeCalibal> Sem ser o Tibia ou o Runescape?
<EduardeCalibal> NEAB.
<EduardeCalibal> Que é pela internet.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, por falar em DVD que posso no U usar para Clonar DVD de video
<peregrinator_six> omelete, ?
<sandrossv> rogerio: eternal lands
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, ainda apanho para isso no Linux, tenho DVD danificado e jogos antigos e não consigo programas adequados para copiar.
<omelete> peregrinator_six, ?
<caztro> o ubuntu 11.04 tem arquivo xorg.conf ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, no Windows tem o CloneDVD net mas as vezes a industria muda a crytofgrafia sei mais oq e ele nao copia 100% o disco, tipo menus aparecem mas o filme nao reproduz
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, ai vem a istoria de pegar keygen+virus pra crack e fode
<EduardeCalibal> Isso acontece muito.
<HotBit> tem uma lista de pessoas aki na lateral tem komo tirer isso?
<HotBit> ha
<EduardeCalibal> O que queria mesmo era pegar meus DVD baleados e reeditar eles, refazer os menus e gravar novamente.
<HotBit> ja foi
<EduardeCalibal> Xchat?
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...
<HotBit> ok
<HotBit> saiu
<HotBit> user list eh cahto
<HotBit> come parte da tela
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, vc prg em que? Python?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, leva 1 ano... 2 para começar a aprender
<EduardeCalibal> Programa em algo em torno de 14 linguagens...
<EduardeCalibal> Atualmente lido com C apanhando para converter minha base antiga toda em BCB para o Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou a mais de 1 ano convertendo e só agora parece que as coisas começaram a funcionar.
<ccelio> alguem ai usa o system monitor indicator no unity?
<Daekdroom> Eu.
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, testei todas as opções que falavam em outros arquivos do comando convert, descobri muita coisa mas nada relacionado ao que você quer.
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que o gimp tem opções para conversão em lote mas não tenho experiência com isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que era o gimp que tinha.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem alguns esquemas com scripts dentro dele mas não tenho prática com isso.
<ccelio> Daekdroom: quer testar o programinha que fiz pra mostrar na applet a cpu, temp cpu e speed?
<Daekdroom> Eu já configurei o meu pra mostrar isso.
<Daekdroom> É um applet do gnome panel?
<ccelio> Daekdroom: do painel do Unity
<sandrossv> HotBit: eu consegui, só que não ficou transparente xD
<HotBit> sandrossv, ?
<HotBit> sandrossv,  post amostra
<sandrossv> HotBit: da pra fazer a marca d'agua em png, ai faz ela ja transparente
<sandrossv> HotBit: guenta ae
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, acho que o sandrossv encontrou algo
<EduardeCalibal> Esse não é o problema...  É que não consegui uma forma de concatenar por comando imagens, ai não posso fazer um script...
<EduardeCalibal> Embora o gimp deva fazer mas eu não sei como.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui.  Se eu descobrir eu informo.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, acho que nao tem intao, mas no flickr eles usam umas poucos macetes,,,
<sandrossv> HotBit: qual o nivel de opacidade?
<HotBit> sandrossv, 65%... 80%...
<sandrossv> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esse programa pode fazer algo nessa linhas, mas não instalei para testar...  http://darktable.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<sandrossv> HotBit: qual formato suporta transparencia ?
<sandrossv> gif ?
<EduardeCalibal> gif e png, mas deve ter outros, isso dos mapas de bits e não vetoriais.
<HotBit> como eu instalo
<EduardeCalibal> Meio coisa de louco, mas acho que se adicionar duas imagens a uma página em um PDF e depois converter esse pdf para Jpg pode obter o resultado que quer.
<EduardeCalibal> Não instalei ainda.
<HotBit> gente to ficando cansado e confuso
<HotBit> eu sou ainda novo no treco,,,
<sandrossv> HotBit: vou por num site
<HotBit> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release-plus
<HotBit> que isso: ppa:pmjdebruijn/darktable-release-plus
<sandrossv> HotBit: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7320/27329928.jpg
<HotBit> oque eh PPA:
<HotBit> sandrossv, eh quase lá
<sandrossv> HotBit: ?
<HotBit> sandrossv, so que precisa ficar mais em cima do img
<HotBit> olhou isso aki: https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release-plus
<HotBit> sandrossv, oque eh PPA:
<Daekdroom> PPA é um Personal Package Archive. Um tipo de repositório hospedado no Launchpad.
<sandrossv> HotBit: se eu não me engano, é um repositorio pra teste do ubuntu
<sandrossv> HotBit: é... me enganei
<caztro> como o linux é referente a virus?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, vc vai eh travar com 14 ling... vai sim daqui uns 10 anos 15 anos no max se trava pira e aposenta e te jogam no manicomio
<sandrossv> caztro: não, vc não precisa de um antivirus
<caztro> sandrossv: meu ip da pra ver... fico preocupado?
<HotBit> LINUX=NO VIRUS,Windows=!00% Virus
<EduardeCalibal> Nada, fui testando e largando até chegar ao C/C++ e ai não mudei mais.
<sandrossv> caztro: vc tem algum servidor rodando ai ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, tem geito de converter  DE VBNET p C++
<EduardeCalibal> VB estive do 3 ao 6
<EduardeCalibal> Depois larguei.
<caztro> sandrossv: ACHO q não.. ?!
<EduardeCalibal> Esse VBNET não tive contato
<caztro> tenho não
<sandrossv> HotBit: pq não escrever tudo de novo ?
<sandrossv> HotBit: i vc ja aprende xD
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, eu ate queria aprender C++, aprendi um pingo de C, e largeui
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, nao tinha quem me desse apoio, saka
<EduardeCalibal> Programar em C exige tempo mas compensa.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, quanto eu comecei a esquentar, pif
<peregrinator_six> omelete, pvt
<sandrossv> caztro: só coloca umas senhas fortes no root e ta de boa, pelo menos pra desktop
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, mas compeensa pela fluidez qualidade
<caztro> sandrossv: tenho que aprender muiito
<caztro> to me sentindo um velho!
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, depois pesquisa sobre como criar pdf por linha de comando, se dominar isso vai conseguir fazer a conversão em lote que quer, com o convert consegui adicionar 2 imagens ao mesmo arquivo porém uma por página, teria que ser as duas na mesma página.
<HotBit> sandrossv, como eu ativo segurança na conexao
<sandrossv> caztro: eu me sentiria uma criança
<EduardeCalibal> Depois bastaria reverter o pdf em jpg e teria as duas imagens sobrepostas.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou sair...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<caztro> sandrossv: nem fala!
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, largar isso intao , ta te dando trampo demais, eu uso o photo no win e kabou
<sandrossv> HotBit: o q eu usei foi mogrify -gravity southeast -draw "image Over 0,0 200,200 'a.png'" t.jpg -composite
<HotBit> sandrossv, okś
<sandrossv> sendo a.png a marca d'agua e t.jpg a imagem destino
<sandrossv> HotBit: se vc tem uma pasta cheia de imagens jpg, pode alterar t.jpg pra *.jpg por exemplo
<HotBit> sandrossv, acho melhor usar o photo no win e elçe faz tudo ...
<sandrossv> HotBit: sacanagem em bicho
<sandrossv> hsukahska
<EduardeCalibal> Esse modo que o sandrossv parece que vai funcionar.  Basta fazer o script.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<caztro> caztro
<HotBit> sandrossv, como?
<HotBit> sandrossv, eu nao sei usar isso tudo q ta tc ai
<sandrossv> hehe
<HotBit> sandrossv, preciso de algo simplificado, sabe... pra neubie
<caztro> tem algum atalho.. pra escrever nome da pessoa q to falando?
<HotBit> caztro, tab
<HotBit> caztro, CAR..TAB
<HotBit> caztro, HOT[TAQB]
<HotBit> caztro, HOT[TAB]
<caztro> HotBit, VALEUUU!
<HotBit> FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
<HotBit> SE TIVER ALGUMA MININA AFIMDE UM COROA DE 42 EH SO TC
<caztro> HotBit, desculpa... não é minha intenção
<sandrossv> HotBit: Mas simplificado com isso ?
<HotBit> caztro, de que? no desculpas to me
<caztro> HotBit, que eu vi.... flooood... pensei que era pra mim
<caztro> rs
<HotBit> caztro, no, eu gosto de zuar aqui os mininos ficam bravos
<caztro> oiuaoiauaio
<HotBit> sandrossv, repete a linha intao aie
<sandrossv> HotBit: mogrify -gravity southeast -draw "image Over 0,0 200,200 'a.png'" t.jpg -composite
<HotBit> caztro, da 5 linha repetida pra vez no que dá
<sandrossv> HotBit: se eu soubesse mais do contexto,eu poderia melhor te ajudar
<HotBit> sandrossv, mas vou ter de fazer isso pra todas img?
<sandrossv> HotBit: não
<caztro> HotBit, vai banir da sala? rs?!
<sandrossv> caztro: não
<caztro> i
<caztro> i
<caztro> i
<caztro> i
<caztro> i
<HotBit> sandrossv,  como fica  mogrify -gravity southeast -draw "image Over 0,0 200,200 '*.jpg'" *.jpg -composite
<sandrossv> caztro: só não é legal encher o canal com isso
<sandrossv> HotBit: não
<caztro> sandrossv, pode deixar ... não dou disso n!
<sandrossv> HotBit: mogrify -gravity southeast -draw "image Over 0,0 200,200 'marcadagua.png'" *.jpg -composite
<HotBit> caztro, vc eh ela? so para saber, nada de preco...
<caztro> HotBit, ela o que???
<HotBit> caztro, prazer  eu sou HotBit (hercules) tenho 42 anos. pode char de veio nem ligo
<sandrossv> o.O
<caztro> HotBit, COROA!
<caztro> oiUAIOuIOu
<HotBit> caztro, isso!
<sandrossv> e to no chat uol e não percebi ?
<caztro> HotBit, 23 anos!
<HotBit> uoooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllll
<HotBit> caztro, ELE ou ELA ?
<caztro> HotBit, Flávio CasTro
<HotBit> sandrossv, e o lance da pag https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release-plus
<HotBit> caztro, praqzer mesmo assim
<caztro> HotBit, é Noiz!
<caztro> HotBit, QUal area vc é?
<HotBit> caztro, sou usuario de Windows migrando, ou tentando migrar
<caztro> HotBit, Tambem Sou!
<HotBit> caztro, os viciado aki manda eu fazer cada doideira
<caztro> HotBit, to vendo q linux é o futuro!
<HotBit> caztro, toma muito cuidado, eles sao fera....
<peregrinator_six> omelete, toma ultra combo safado... :P
<salvo> HotBit, que tipo de doidera?
<omelete> lol
<HotBit> uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh ultra combo?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, aushuahsuahsuahsua
<peregrinator_six> omelete, \o/
<caztro> HotBit, to ligado! em programação, né!
<HotBit> SIM!
<caztro> HotBit, voce é de qual area?
<HotBit> salvo, eh tipo forma de expressao, dizer que fala para fazer coisas dificeis
<caztro> SP, RJ, BH....?
<salvo> HotBit, sim eu tinha entendido kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<HotBit> salvo, dificeis para quem ainda ta no estágioo 0
<sandrossv> dificeis do ponto de vista de um windows user ;)
<HotBit> sim!"
<salvo> HotBit, normal... no inicio é assim pra todos rsrsrs
<HotBit> ate que to gostando dessa doidera de Ubuntu
<caztro> IOUAoiuIOauIAO
<salvo> uashsahusahusauhashuasuhasuhsahu
<HotBit> salvo, eu so meio que velho para tanta mudança sabe?
<caztro> Sou CABACINHO!
<caztro> OIUAioUAIO
<salvo> velho? pra isso aqui  n existe idade xd
<HotBit> caztro, cuidado que fica sem
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, quando se aprender mais um pouco até compilar o driver de video pra o seu sistekma se vai querer! :D
<salvo> usuashaushashusa
<sandrossv> se acha ubuntu doidera... não tenta usar outra distro
<peregrinator_six> *sistema.
<caztro> sandrossv,  que que é Distro?
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, so si tiver um de 65 aqui eu me sinto mais confortavel
<peregrinator_six> vai achar facinho facinho, como realmente é! :)
 * peregrinator_six 00
<salvo> doidera é/ vai usar CentOS :D, slack, arch
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, eu sempre odiei akela MS FDP
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, akilo so da pau error virus trojan hacker...
<caztro> PQP.... que que é MS?
<salvo> MS = Micro$oft ??
<HotBit> MS=Microsoft=Windowss=Xp=eXtraPorcaria
<salvo> kkkkkkk
<salvo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, nõa fala não, ela pelo menos presta pra me fazer preferir mais o Linux a ela! :D
<HotBit> legal vai ser um boato que a MS vai migrar para linux
<HotBit> ja migraram pro Mac
<caztro> HotBit, to ficando tonto com esses papos! AOIuOIAUoiUA
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, vou lhe mostrar meu humilde deskmod...
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, já conseguiu fazer sua conversão em lote?
<peregrinator_six> momento.
<HotBit> um dia desse liguei la e o autoatendimento diz: se vc quer suporte para prod Win digite um s quer para pod MAC digite 2
<EduardeCalibal> Achei uma forma de converter, mas tem que seguir alguns parâmetros para funcionar.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, mais complicação voi pirar jajaj
<EduardeCalibal> Uma linha.
<salvo> Seria o HotBit o Forest Gump?
<HotBit> kakakakkakakak
<HotBit> Forest Gumpe nao lembro mas seu ke lembro do nome ke isso
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa apenas que seu arquivo com a assinatura se chame logo.png.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal,  facil
<EduardeCalibal> E que esteja na mesma pasta que as outras imagens.
<EduardeCalibal> Elas são jpg?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, um arkivo com o logo certo?
<EduardeCalibal> É
<HotBit> sim
<HotBit> sao jpg
<EduardeCalibal> Já com a transparência.
<EduardeCalibal> Abre um terminal nesta pasta.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, oque o LOGO?
<EduardeCalibal> É o nome
<EduardeCalibal> logo.png
<HotBit> que pasta
<EduardeCalibal> É a sua marca d'agua com transparência.
<HotBit> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   de img?
<EduardeCalibal> Onde estão as imagens.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, nao tenho ainda teria de criar....
<caztro> ME AJUDEM A CONFIGURAR MEU MONITORRRRRR
<caztro> SOS
<EduardeCalibal> Cria qualquer coisa, só quero que você teste.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, agora nao da pra sair o linux to atualizando, para criar deveria ai no win
<EduardeCalibal> Cria umas duas imagens diferentes e uma para o logo.
<EduardeCalibal> No linux mesmo.
<HotBit> como se criar img nisso aki?
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o gimp
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem o gimp rodando?
<HotBit> gimp?
<caztro> to maior tempãoo ... pra descobrir a fazer isso
<HotBit> sei nao deve ter
<HotBit> vo ver
<EduardeCalibal> Anota ai o comando então, depois você testa.
<HotBit> foooond
<EduardeCalibal> for a in `ls *.jpg`;do convert -gravity southeast -draw "image Over 0,0 200,200 'teste.png'" "$a" "$a-convertido.jpg";done;
<EduardeCalibal> Esse comando lista todos os jpg da pasta atual, converte um por um usando a linha que o sandrossv passou antes e adiciona os novos arquivos com nome de ...-convertido.jpg
<EduardeCalibal> Simples assim.
<HotBit> espera um pocko
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, aprecie sem moderação! http://www.2shared.com/photo/pbP14t59/Ubuntu_1004_Lucid_Linx.html
<caztro> EduardeCalibal, como configurar meu monitor?
<caztro> EduardeCalibal, to procurando... n emcontro =\
<EduardeCalibal> caztro, ele esta funcionando?  Se sim basta configurar o arquivo xorg.conf com os parâmetros do monitor (vide manual).
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que sair...  Volto em umas 12h...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<caztro> EduardeCalibal, ja vi pra fazer copia de segurança... onte esta esse arquivo?
<HotBit> ta prontyo logo.jpg
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aes
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que trabalhao ontem hein
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, welcome
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so foi
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tem outro pior hoje
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: xchat ainda?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: heh, qual?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, fazer uma especie de marca dagua em lote de imgs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tao ajudando mas ta foda...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, no windows ja tava pronto mas eu queria no linux, nao acho prg que faz
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, HACKER!
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, que doidera eh essa?
<HotBit> Grils?
<HotBit> Girls? Are you here?
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, apenas o meu humild UBuntu 10.04.2 estilizado! :)
<xGrind> HotBit; oq vc quer fazer?
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, maluko
<HotBit> xGrind, caramba que es?
<HotBit> xGrind, anoter hacker, is you?
<HotBit> toda hora entra um novo no chanel
<xGrind> HotBit; vc é de onde man?
<HotBit> eu mal conheço uns 3
<HotBit> xGrind, who?
<HotBit> xGrind, me at ssparaiso-mg
<xGrind> HotBit; vc escreve em portugues, ingles, espanhol o.O
<xGrind> sussega mano ;x
<HotBit> los hackers, are cracking Ubunx
<xGrind> ¬¬
<xGrind> vai usar windows vai
<HotBit> xGrind, me escreba in mistuereba
<HotBit> xGrind, uh, mui amigo amigo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ta tentando o GIMP?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ainda no Xchat?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja res
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pronto
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, a img ta ok, so falta completar o treco da linda de cmd
<HotBit> xGrind, ae parazer sou novato, e nao te conhecço.
<HotBit> xGrind, eh pq teus details tao tudo limpo
<HotBit> Windows is very good! You buy, you install, you get a virus, you not work, you crash you computer, you lost your money, love MS
<HotBit> MyGirls
<HotBit> aki nao pode falar mal de ninguem nem da MS
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ainda no Xchat?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, to perando update terminar umas 3horas+
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, to perando update terminar umas 3:16 left
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que update? upgrade pro 10.04?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  update 10.10
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  depois update 11.04
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ah nao pode ir direto? saquei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, porque as vs sao 10.04, 11.04
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, foi assim que me disserum,,,
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: enfim
<caztro> onde fica o arquivo : xorg.conf
<caztro> ???
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tentei de outros e nao vai so error
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: qual a velocidade da sua net? 3 horas eh mto
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que de outros?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pode rir mas eh 400KB/8=?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pode rir mas eh 400KB/8=+-50kb
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: 400Kbps?
<HotBit> ZNC, patrícia?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao rio nao meu bom
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh Oi, NET, GVT?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, 400/8=50KB/s eh sisso?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, kI.... radio link
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eh, e tem que por a mao proceu, mehlor que nada
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eh, e tem que por a mao pro ceu, é melhor que nada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: 400Kbps = Kilobits / seg (1024bits/seg)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aki falam k nao
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: com certeza, melhor que discada!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, e mehlor que nao ter nada como eu tava a um tempao, so voltei a ter agora
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, no interior aki eh caro cobram 70$ por 300;400k
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sem falar no Kit antena+cabo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Kit sai em torno de uns 300 +-
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, EH FODA BRASIL!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: 400Kbps = 400 Kilobits / seg = 400 x 1024 bits / seg = ((400 x 1024) /8) BYTES / seg
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, 400x1024/8=
<HotBit> tem calculator aki?
<Daekdroom> 51200 bytes/seg
<HotBit> isso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: = 50KB/s (KiloBYTES por seg)
<HotBit> ah]
<sandrossv> achoq  vo bota 5Mbps por R$70
<HotBit> simplifica
<RenatoSilva> 51200/1024 = 50
<HotBit> 400/8=50
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: é
<HotBit> intao.
<HotBit> simplifica pq nao chega a 50 ...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: po ontem depois q tu saiu fui no #pidgin, eles falaram q aquele screenchot do "conectando" lembra?
<HotBit> so umas horas la pelas 2...3....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eles falaram q aquilo nao ajuda, o q ajuda é mostrar a saída da janela de depuração... se vc quiser testar...
<sandrossv> HotBit: pq vc contrata em kylobits que é diferente de kylobytes
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: fica abaixo de 50KB/s? leia o contrato
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao, sabe assim: a patroa trampa pela madruga, eu tenho um escritorio no subsolo,onde estou, e tive de subir para ficar com a minha filgha... tambem ja tava esgotado
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: a Oi pelo menos ate um tempo atras so garante 10% do contratado!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, kara seu for brigar por causa de volocidade, tipo, a lei nao me da garantias. elas so cumprem 10% do prometido, assim com qq operador
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vc sabe sobre o plano do gov
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ta afim de testar o pidgin? antes de conectar, abre a janela de depuração no menu ajuda. Ai vc conecta só no IRC, ai ele vai ficar parado conectando ne? Ai depois de um tempo vc copia o que tiver na depuração e cola no paste da vida
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sobre internet popular?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ouvi falar so
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao vai dar, ta mo lag do update
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: lag?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, querem dar 1MB por 35$, mas querem 70% de garantia
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ta mto lerdo eh isso? mas dá sim, se vc consegue aqui no xchat, consegue no pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, lag=baixa velocidade, pouca sobre
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, lag=baixa velocidade, pouca sobra de conexao
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas dá sim, se vc consegue aqui no xchat, consegue no pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ta
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai la rapidin
<HotBit> ok
<HotBit> open
<HotBit> pronto
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, e gora
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, fala ke keres
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sumir????
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sumiu o app
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: calma!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: abre o pidgin e desconecta o MSN
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sumiu tudo o pdgin enviei nao sei p onde
<HotBit> tem lista de processos?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: "enviou" ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: menu do sistema > aplicativos > internet > pidgin
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem lista de processos mas nao lembro o atalho
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tava noutro desktop
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sumiu de la
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: no terminal $ps aux | grep pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tem dois eu disse
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, kia os dois
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como kika os dois
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: $killall pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, 1 ainda ta la
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: como vc sabe, pelo ps?
<HotBit> si
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh 1 linha so que retorna ne? cola ela aqui que te explico
<HotBit> olha: nobrega   5104  0.0  0.0   3144   828 pts/0    S+   17:08   0:00 grep --color=auto pidgin
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: olha a ultima parte: grep --color=auto pidgin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, in
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o pidgin no caso eh argumento do próprio grep que vc esta rodando
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ah
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh normal sacou? o processo eh grep, pidgin eh so 1 arg, nao tem mais processo pidgin rodando
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: agora menu do sistema > aplicativos > internet > pidgin
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ai desconecta do MSN
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ai abre a janela de debug (menu ajuda)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, LIMPO
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ok
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: agora vai, tenta ativar a conta do irc, vai começar a cuspir coisas na janela de debug...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, taindo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: enquanto ele fica tentando sem sucesso, vc espera um pouco, depois !paste
<RenatoSilva> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: enquanto isso dá um /join #pidgin, vou perguntar a eles o q pode ser
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641488
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vai so tu
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, senao da muito loko aqui eu fico perdidim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai vc tb preguiçoso
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, NAO EH ISSO MEU KARO
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu ontem fiz e fique fechado la, dai fechou tudo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: hein???
<HotBit> #/join @pidgin
<HotBit> #/join pidgin
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: /join #pidgin
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc nao consegue alternar de canal?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: gambi: /join #ubuntu-br etc
<nobregahercules> help
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: HotBit?
<nobregahercules> ahe
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: seu nome eh Hercules?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: ok
<nobregahercules> agora posso aposentar o xhat
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: isso joga no lixo :D
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: o cara
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: ai vc vai fuçando as opções, os plugins, ai vc customiza legal o pidgin
<nobregahercules> aki nao da para repedir seta acima
<nobregahercules> da uns dica dai
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: repedir seta acima???
<RenatoSilva> ?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: to meio boiando ainda pera
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: no xhat dava para reaproveitar a ultima digitada seta acima
<nobregahercules> >:o
<nobregahercules> NuclearLaunchDetected!
<RenatoSilva> ???
<nobregahercules> :-DNuclearLaunchDetected
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: ctrl + up/down
<nobregahercules> puuuuummmm
<RenatoSilva> hein?
<nobregahercules> :-DNuclearLaunchDetected
<nobregahercules> xiquye
<nobregahercules> :-DNuclearLaunchDetected
<nobregahercules> :-DNuclearLaunchDetected = CTRL+UP
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules, faz um pouco de sentido por favor!
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: vc nao sabe o que eh Nuclear Launch Detected?
<MrBoss> alguem aqui saca de hardware?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: 1998 Blizzard....
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: 1998 Blizzard.... Starcraft Broodwar
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: nao sei nada disso nobre
<nobregahercules> tem como arruma um emoticon de explosao nuclear ou similar]
<RenatoSilva> MrBoss: pergunta
<RenatoSilva> MrBoss: pessoal de #hardware saca
<nobregahercules> :-$
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: emoticon no IRC?
<nobregahercules> aki tem
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: pq ta aparecendo meu nome e nao nick
<RenatoSilva> teste
<RenatoSilva> pra vcs quem sou eu, RenatoSilva ou xzzxczxczxczx?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: ?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: me perdi
<RenatoSilva> pra vcs quem sou eu, RenatoSilva ou xzzxczxczxczx?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: ok
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: quando vc manda eu veo o meu nome e nao o nick
<RenatoSilva> e agora?
<RenatoSilva> Answer42 ou RenatoSilva?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: not
<RenatoSilva> Answer42 ou RenatoSilva?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> brb
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: rep to me
<RenatoSilva> e agora? Answer42 ou RenatoSilva?
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: vejo seu nome e depois o nick
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: RenatoSilva [~Answer42@187.15.50.172] entrou na sala.
<RenatoSilva> q doido
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: cade as pessoas
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: so tem nos 2
<RenatoSilva> nao aparece a lista na direita? tem 58 pessoas na sala
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: sim, mas so la
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: renato
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: como eu ap to vc
<nobregahercules> :-Dcomo eu apareço ai
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: com emoticom
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: fonte nao work
<nobregahercules> RenatoSilva: a conversas nao sao publicas mais... buaauaua
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: :D como eu apareço ai
<RenatoSilva> ?????
<nobregahercules> (17:51:06) RenatoSilva: nobregahercules: :D como eu apareço ai
<nobregahercules> nao vejo mais ninguem
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: ferramentas > smileys personalizados
<RenatoSilva> nobregahercules: ou nas preferencias, o tema de emoticons, se vc descobrir como instalar um novo, e achar um que tenha os emoticons q vc quem
<RenatoSilva> como eu apareço ai? como assim?
<nobregahercules> 7:52:32) RenatoSilva: como eu apareço ai? como assim?
<nobregahercules> acho que nao da
<nobregahercules> outros nao vem o apelido
<_42> nobregahercules: mudei meu apelido para este
<nobregahercules> vem o seu nome
<nobregahercules> cmo vc fez
 * _42 nao esta entendendo absolutamente nada do que nobregahercules ta dizendo
<nobregahercules> e o meu ai
<_42> o seu nick aqui eh nobregahercules
<nobregahercules> cmo o meu nick aparece para vc
<nobregahercules> como vc mudou o seu
<_42> eu quero fazer isso nas prefs da conta, to perguntando no #pidgin
<_42> mas por enquanto, /nick novo_nick
<_42> mas /nick tem q fazer toda vez q entrar, eh chato
<nobregahercules> como faz para vc ver meu nick e nao meu nome
<nobregahercules> nick HotBit
<_42> nobregahercules: releia as 3 msgs acima
<nobregahercules> assim
<nobregahercules> e agora
<_42> nobregahercules: /nick
<_42> nobregahercules: /nick HotBitt
<nobregahercules> nobregahercules /nick HotBit
<nobregahercules> nobregahercules /nick HotBit
<nobregahercules> e now
<_42> nao!!!
<_42> a primeira coisa é o /
<nobregahercules> quit
<nobregahercules> exit
<_42> aaaaaaaaa
<sandrossv> lol
<nobregahercules> to masi perdidio ainda
<nobregahercules> Renato: to perdido de tudo
<sandrossv> nobregahercules: o q vc precisa ?
<nobregahercules> Renato: eu estou losted
<nobregahercules> Renato:  too very losted nao estou entendendo esse bagasso
<sandrossv> nobregahercules: o q vc quer ?
<nobregahercules> nao sei mais nada
<nobregahercules> me perdi total
<nobregahercules> sandrossv: quando alguem coloca algo ai eu veo o nome da pessoa ao invez do nick
<nobregahercules> olha o que vc tc:
<nobregahercules> (18:07:22) sandrossv: nobregahercules: o q vc quer ?
<sandrossv> nobregahercules: ta certo
<nobregahercules> mas nao devuia ser o nick
<nobregahercules> outra coisa to bailado perdido na interface
<sandrossv> nobregahercules: meu nick é esse
<nobregahercules> sandrossv: so que para minm aparece o meu nome do email
<sandrossv> nobregahercules: vc quer trocar seu nick, é isso ?
<sandrossv> pqp
<HotBit> que porcaria,,,
<HotBit> help dai
<sandrossv> HotBit: ?
<HotBit> quando eu inicio o chat aparece no canto esquerdo do video e tudo fora fechado
<HotBit> a janela
<HotBit> abarece forda
<HotBit> no canto esquerdo do video
<HotBit> e fechada assim []
<sandrossv> HotBit: do q vc ta falando? qual programa vc ta usando ?
<HotBit> pqpeu devo estar falando grego troiano japa
<HotBit> menos pt-br
<HotBit> nim me intende pq?
<HotBit> do pindgin
<HotBit> a janela de bate-papo ta iniciando fora toda vez, nao consigo fazer a janela ficar onde quero
<HotBit> intendem agora?
<sandrossv> Como assim fora ?
<HotBit> :-$
<HotBit> :-!aaarrrrhahahahahgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<HotBit> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh=-O
<HotBit> >:ot.
<HotBit> VBT
<rmsraph> HotBit: fora da área de visualização???
<HotBit> http://imgur.com/yUmhX
<HotBit> no canto
<HotBit> see:
<HotBit> http://imgur.com/yUmhX
<HotBit> e fechada[]
<rmsraph> HotBit: vc tem que redimensionar a janela... não pode maximizar... aí ela vai aparecer do tamanho que vc deixou... aí vc fecha a janela e abre de novo
<HotBit> desisto
<rmsraph> HotBit: to saindo ja
<HotBit> e depois eu desso a lenha no windows...
<HotBit> e mias
<Arodnap> pessoal onde posso conseguir o pdf falando sobre shell sript
<Arodnap> ?
<HotBit> :-Dgrande
<HotBit> Renato: intons
<HotBit> Renato: duvida o lance de colar a img depois fica la no site?
<HotBit> Renato: ou depois de um time ela some?
<kosl> fica uns dias la
<kosl> depois some
<Arodnap> onde consigo o pdf
<_42> nao sei se some
<_42> HotBit: tbm to tentando entender como usar um nick em vez do username, eh maior loucura isso
<_42> HotBit: aquela eh sua filha?
<Arodnap> ok ,, obrigado pela ajuda gente aff ;/
<HotBit> Renato: sim
<HotBit> Renato: LINDA?
<HotBit> pq quase nao aparecem conversa...?
<HotBit> como eu faço para emular windows? eh simples ou complicado?
<Caztro> HotBit:  ainda não consegui configurar a resolução do monitor.
<HotBit> Caztro: seria driver?
<HotBit> Caztro: Caztro systema, prefeencias
<Caztro> HotBit: eu coloco um driver mas não é compativel
<HotBit> Caztro: qual placa vc usa
<HotBit> Caztro: tem que ver se o pessoal sabe se driver...
<Caztro> HotBit: é onboard
<HotBit> Caztro: tam que saber se tem driver para ela, senao nao da
<_42> HotBit: eh bonita
<_42> HotBit: to fazendo outros treco aqui
<_42> brb
<HotBit> Renato: mas nao eh pro seu bioco (
<HotBit> Renato: mas nao eh pro seu bico (
<_42> HotBit: eu tenho 27a
<HotBit> Renato: mas ela so 13
<_42> s/mas/e
<HotBit> Renato: tira os oi
<_42> oi?
<HotBit> Renato: senao
<_42> ??
<Caztro> HotBit: GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<HotBit> Renato: tira os olohoas dela
<HotBit> Renato: tira os olhos dela
<_42> HotBit: ih :P
<_42> brb
<HotBit> :-$
<HotBit> xi acho q ele apelo]
<HotBit> Caztro: vc abriu o drivers de hardware?
<HotBit> putz o Renato apelo!
<HotBit> Renato: apelo p
<HotBit> Renato: eu nao tava falando serio, oh
<_42> HotBit: brb = ja volto
<_42> brb
<HotBit> Renato: sei que vc iria ter respeito por ela...
<Caztro> HotBit: como assim, onde?
<HotBit> Caztro: eu tbm sou novo, mas se ta uando o que LINUX UNBUNTU
<HotBit> Caztro: eu tbm sou novo, mas se ta uando o que LINUX UBUNTU
<HotBit> Caztro: eu tbm sou novo, mas se ta usando o que LINUX UBUNTU
<Caztro> HotBit: to sim ubuntu 11.04
<HotBit> Caztro: tenta no menu
<HotBit> Caztro: click em sistema>driversss...
<HotBit> Caztro: click em sistema>drivers de hardware
<HotBit> Caztro: click em sistema>administração>drivers de hardware
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: vc devia fica como estava
<HotBit> que baderna
<tkruise> openSuse é BEM mais complexo que fedora?
<HotBit> 1 hora para terminar sako
<Caztro> HotBit: me da 3 opções ...
<tkruise> wtf?
<HotBit> Caztro: quais
<Caztro> HotBit:  vou fazer um teste aqui
<HotBit> Caztro: se tiver um tipo recomendado fica nele
<HotBit> Caztro: eu tambem tive essa duvida
<Caztro> HotBit:  eu tenho que escolher entre as 3?
<HotBit> Caztro: da printscreen e salva e vai la: http://imgur.com/
<HotBit> Caztro: depis vc coloca a imagem faz uload, copia o link e posta ai na conversa
<HotBit> 8-)que cansera
<HotBit> Renato: que tanto sai...
<tkruise> que que isso
<tkruise> ddos?
<tkruise> que saudade do net*split
<tkruise> HAHA
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: testando essa porcaria de nick
<HotBit> :P
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao consigo a nao ser com /nick
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o pidgin eh uma merda mesmo, mas eh o menos pior fazer o q
<Thds_Mg> Boa noite, a paz!
<Caztro> HotBit: eu ja testei... não funciono antes
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: troca seu username pro apelido igual
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: hein???
<Thds_Mg> Alguém faz uso de notebook da Samsung com o Ubuntu?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva:  o Caztro ta com problema de video
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: e eu com problema de nick rs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: eu nao sei mais ajudar limite de conhecimento
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nem eu to afim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: to com meu problema de nick aqui me fritando
<HotBit> Caztro: ta foda
<HotBit> Caztro: tenta os tres
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: redimensionou a janela pelo menos?
<HotBit> Caztro: veja o mais atual
<HotBit> Caztro: se der pau fodeu
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: ta
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: ja
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: mas nao to gostando muito desse pind
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: eh caprixado mas.....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: meio estranho
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: ou, aquela hora eu tava tirando, zueira sako?
<Thds_Mg> Alguém faz uso do modelo RV411  da Samsung com Ubuntu?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: nao liga nao... eh so brincadeiras
<HotBit> ha
<HotBit> samsung?
<Thds_Mg> HotBit, sim.
<HotBit> sam+sumg tai duas coias que eu nao gosto Walmart e samsung
<Thds_Mg> HotBit, nossa.
<HotBit> me da vontade de mata os dois
<Thds_Mg> HotBit, devido?
<Caztro> RenatoSilva:  to sim... resolução
<HotBit> Thales: devido Walmat me vendeu o monitor, veio com linha de pixel queimanda, a samsung consertou e ficou uma merda so isso
<HotBit> Thales: comprei Zero e fiquei com um recauxutado
<HotBit> LOL
<HotBit> que quer dizer LOL
<beto> lol=risada
<HotBit> preciso decidir que linguagem vou usar no LINUX
<HotBit> cmo era mesmo o lance do BASIC
<HotBit> sabe o que quer dizer: U u u
<Thds_Mg> Alguém faz uso do modelo RV411  da Samsung com Ubuntu?²
<beto> laugh out loud=lol
<beto> aeh
<beto> to com ma no problema
<beto> no sm plyer
<beto> nun aparec o video
<beto> soh escuto a musica
<beto> no banshee
<beto> tbem
<beto> soh no gnome player aparece
<beto> e no camorama nun aparece a imagem
<HotBit> como eh o nome do mono no repositorio
<HotBit> ElDeablo:  como eh o nome do mono no repositorio
<beto> isso eh pramim?"-'
<HotBit> beto: vc eh novo no LINUX
<beto> eu soh
<beto> pitoco
<beto> gosto de mexer e aprender
<HotBit> beto: que?
<HotBit> beto: igual
<beto> tenho o ubuntu 10.10
<HotBit> beto: vc tem que digitar tudo certinho senao ....
<beto> nao gostei do 11.04
<HotBit> beto: os kara aqui sao meio foda
<beto> nem de kde
<HotBit> beto: nao entendem
<beto> nao sei mexer em ambiente kde
<beto> gnome eh melhor
<HotBit> beNEM EU
<beto> vc altera tudo
<beto> e estraga
<beto> e coloca tudo de novo
<HotBit> beto: kde?
<beto> formata
<beto> kde
<beto> kubuntu
<beto> kurumim
<HotBit> beto: EU TO ENGATINHANDO
<beto> esses sao em kde
<beto> ah eu
<beto> tbem
<beto> mas
<HotBit> beto: eu uso Ubuntu
<beto> mexo pacas
<HotBit> beto: e sho
<HotBit> beto: eu uso muito Windows
<HotBit> beto: mas ja to ficando cansado de rpocurar crack e serial e pegar virus
<vitorlobo> beto,  tbm to no 10.10  e provavelmente mude de distro por causa do 11... sei la...penso no gentoo...
<beto> o 11.04 ficou com cara de mac piorado
<HotBit> eu to update to 10.10
<HotBit> depois pulo pro 11.04
<beto> cara
<HotBit> eu nem ligo
<beto> o 11.04
<vitorlobo> beto,  no meu caso, é pq estudo programação.....eas firulas do 11 só atrapalham
<beto> eh otra  interface
<HotBit> gosto de ver as mudanças acontecer
<beto> com compiz integrado
<beto> nao dah pra tirar
<beto> se a gente eh pitoca como nos
<HotBit> se nao gostou intao fica com o que tem
<beto> como eu
<vitorlobo> beto,  nos resta ou mudar a distro, ou esperar as novidades
<HotBit> nao atualiza simples nao?
<beto> sim ,hotbit
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  yeah =]
<beto> mas
<beto> acho errado a canonical
<beto> modificar asssim a seu bel prazer
<HotBit> beto: so que se nao atualiza vc vai cando para traz
<infocus> GMA500 consegue rodar vídeos do youtube 720p sem travar?
<beto> e tbem a gente fica para traz
<beto> logico
<HotBit> beto: so
<HotBit> beto: na web nao se fala em outra coisa a nao se 11.04
<beto> e meu note eh sis
<beto> placa miseravel
<beto> para
<beto> ubuntu
<HotBit> beto: vc programa?
<beto> ou qualquer linux
<c0d> Pessoal, será que alguem pode me ajudar? ñ estou conseguindo mover uma pasta para o diretorio /usr/local pelo terminal
<HotBit> sorry
<beto> c0d
<c0d> o arquivo está no meu desktop, e toda vez que eu digito o comando "# mv lampp ~/usr/local"
<beto> deu um sudo nautilus??
<HotBit> c0d: tenta direto via interface
<HotBit> c0d: recortar e colar se deer
<c0d> /root/usr/local': No such file or directory
<infocus> Tenho Atom 530z e GMA500. 720p no youtube em tela cheia nem pensar. Minimizado até vai, mas é mais lento q 480.
<c0d> HotBit: eu queria fazer isso movendo o arquivo man, só que pelo terminal
<HotBit> c0d: nao sei
<beto> eu deleto,modifico, movo etraves do sudo nautilus
<beto> aí vo lah e copio
<beto> e mudo
<Caztro> HotBit: po mano da pra usar... + o monitor suporta resolução 1600x900 ... e aqui só da pra ir até 1024x768
<c0d> blz, vou tentar o copiar e colar
<HotBit> Caztro: muda driver
<HotBit> Caztro: ttem de zer assim
<beto> o ubuntu 11.04 aqui
<HotBit> Caztro: tenta tenta tenta
<beto> soh com unity 2D
<Caztro> HotBit: acabou então
<Caztro> HotBit:  ja tentei tentei tentei...
<HotBit> Caztro: nenhum?
<Caztro> HotBit: nenhum deu
<HotBit> Caztro: intao ferrou vc vai ter 1: contentar-se o que tiver melhor, 2:ficaar vasculhando a web
<HotBit> Caztro: ou pergunta pro renato ele sabe
<HotBit> Caztro: pergunta ao ElDeablo]
<beto> tah
<HotBit> Caztro: pergunta ao ElDeablo
<HotBit> ElDeablo: ajuda o Caztro
<HotBit> ElDeablo: ajuda o Caztro driver video
<beto> soh que acho que a canonical esta fazendo cada vez software mais pesados ,daqui a pouco esta como o rwindows7
<HotBit> uuuuauauau
<HotBit> eu to falando
<HotBit> A MS vai virar conical e a conical vai virar ms, ai fodeu tudo
<beto> eh isso aeh
<beto> a canonical
<beto> vai virar aplle
<HotBit> Windows-XP=eXtraPorcaria
<beto> aaple
<beto> e cobrar
<beto> depois de todo mundo ajudar a fazer
<HotBit> WindowsSeven=Espera Sete anos ṕara ele carregar
<beto> o soft
<beto> deles
<beto> e olha que nao sao poucos
<beto> que ajudam
<HotBit> beto: meu ubuntu desliga e liga rapidao
<HotBit> beto: o meu Windows fica fica fica....
<HotBit> beto: a culpa deve ser nossa
<c0d> tá blz, para copiar um arquivo é " # cp nome_do_arquivo" e para colar, como faz?
<HotBit> beto: queremos cada vez coisas mehlores e eles, a MS quer cada vez mais $$$$$]
<beto> cod desculpe no terminal soh sei dar "sudo apt-get install" lol
<HotBit> shift insert
<HotBit> shift insert=colar eh isso que quer?
<HotBit> c0d: shift+ins
<beto> colar nao eh control+c??
<infocus> gma500 shit
<beto> o interessante é que quando botei o cd do ubuntu 11.04 le entrou em 3D depois de 2 minutos começou a dar uns bips lokos na bios, eu desliguei e nunca mais..
<beto> dancei
<c0d> HotBit: vlw pela ajuda man :D
<c0d> Funcionou
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae
<RenatoSilva> q se passou
<HotBit> Renato: digaase
<HotBit> opa
<_42> digaase?
<HotBit> Renato: seu nick aqui ta Renato
<HotBit> Renato: escrito renatosilva, mas no TAB Renato
<HotBit> Renato: qeu salda
<HotBit> Renato: que salada
<_42> HotBit:  mudei pra _42
<_42> HotBit: xchat ou pidgin?
<tkruise> _42,  que acontece com teu nick?
<_42> repete ae sua ultima frase
<_42> eu limpei a tela
<tkruise> _42,  que acontece com teu nick?
<_42> _42: ele muda
<_42> I see dead nicks.
<tkruise> :[
<Duka_Aprendiz> gabezao:Tae?
<HotBit> um help rapido
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: help-me
<HotBit> help-me
<HotBit> ElDeablo: HELPS
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641563
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641563
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641563
<HotBit> stokna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641563
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, não uso Ubuntu aqui cara, nem sei como conseguiu essa mensagem ai.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: update
<HotBit> vou manda o pau se ferrar ferrou
<EduardeCalibal> É um comando esse update?
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: atualizando, kara
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: vs 10.04 to 10.10
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-02
<Thales> Alguém aí sabe um Broadcaster para o Ubuntu? Tipo o SAM Broadcaster pro Windows.
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal, de repente estou tendo problema com  meu repositorio
<claudio-tux> todos os canais me retorna ir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<claudio-tux> até os oficiais do ubuntu da erro de chave
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> nao consigo instalar mais nada
<claudio-tux> alguem me da um help
<barna> claudio-tux, pensando......
<claudio-tux> barna: pois é.. isso foi do nada
<claudio-tux> tava tudo normal
<claudio-tux> estranho
<barna> to perguntando pra quele q tudo sabe!
<barna> claudio-tux, to no meio de um trabalho, num to podendo pesquisar muito! v se isso ajudar!
<barna> claudio-tux, NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<barna> maus erro de ctr+v
<barna> claudio-tux, http://askubuntu.com/questions/134913/cant-add-repo-keys
<claudio-tux> acho que to conseguindo resolver
<claudio-tux> daqui a pouco digo se deu certo
<barna> ok
<xGrind> alguem ae usando xubuntu?
<barna> xGrind, ubuntu studio, q usa xfce tb
<xGrind> barna,  é q qndo aperto o botão direito do mouse na area de trabalho, demora pra mostrar o menu.
<xGrind> falaram q ta com bug em alguma coisa. nao lembro oq era
<barna> xGrind, demora!
<xGrind> ai tb ta assim barna?
<barna> sim
<xGrind> hmm. pensei q fosse só aki \o
<xGrind> vlw
<barna> aki demora uns 7 segundos!
<xGrind> aki ta por ae tb
<barna> mas em compensação todo o resto é rapido pacas!
<barna> rodando compiz blz etc.....
<GideonJura> boa noite
<claudio-tux> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<claudio-tux> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<xGrind> eu nao gosto de compiz
<claudio-tux> o erro agora mudou
<xGrind> claudio-tux, ta com duas arquiteturas ae?
<GideonJura> eu to em duvida sobre qual a versao do ubuntu é a mais adequada pra um laptop com 2gb de ram core 2 duo
<xGrind> 32bit, 64bit
<claudio-tux> so 64bits
<xGrind> cise/partner i386
<claudio-tux> nao sei pq ta com esse erro agora
<xGrind> se/partner amd64
<barna> claudio-tux, da um paste bin do seu source.list
<claudio-tux> http://pastebin.com/MaXvwJx0
<GideonJura> obrigado
<claudio-tux> e ai
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> Saudacoes do campeao da America
<claudio-tux> barna: alguma luz com meu source.lst
<barna> claudio-tux, kra foda de ler aki!
<barna> claudio-tux, v se tem coisa repetida!
<barna> claudio-tux, acho q no unty chama canal de software, da uma olhada lá tb, ve se tem alguma coisa repetida!
<claudio-tux> nao consigo ver nada repetido
<OliveiraBorges> Instalei um servidor ftp, e a pasta root dele e ~  , mas eu queria subir uns arquivos pra atualizar o site, mas os arquivos estao em pastas diferentes, elas estao em /var/www/site/pubic_html  tem como eu algum atalho ?
<OliveiraBorges> criar*
<OliveiraBorges> j proftpd
<claudio-tux> puts
<claudio-tux> ta dificil
<distante> Vamos lá
<distante> Esse aqui parece mais movimentado
<leonardo_> opa
<leonardo_> alguém por ai?
<barna> claudio-tux, vc olhou na canal de software?
<distante> Sim
<claudio-tux> olhei
<claudio-tux> desmarquei tudo
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> e mudei o servidor para principal
<distante> A quantas anda o Elementary OS?
<claudio-tux> vou ver se dar erro
<claudio-tux> ai vou habilitando um por um
<distante> Alguma novidade?
<leonardo_> opa pessoal
<leonardo_> estou precisando de uma maozinha
<claudio-tux> agora nao deu erro
<leonardo_> a conexão do meu ubuntu aqui está horrívelmente lenta
<leonardo_> alguém já passou por isso?
<claudio-tux> vou voltar a habilitar
<distante> Tu usa wifi?
<leonardo_> sim
<xGrind> leonardo_, conexao? ou instalar programas?
<distante> Ubuntu 12.04?
<leonardo_> conexão
<leonardo_> ubuntu 12.04
<leonardo_> os sites para acessar estão extremamente lentos
<leonardo_> o ping para o google chegou a passar de 1000 ms uma hora
<distante> A conexão cabeada está lenta também?
<leonardo_> não sei...
<leonardo_> vou tentar colocar o cabo aqui
<barna> leonardo_, da um pastebin do lspci
<distante> Não testou? Faça um teste, se estiver normal o problema é a wireless - algo problemático em algumas placas
<leonardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070391/
<leonardo_> é que estava funcionando até hoje :/
<distante> Não uso mais o 12.04, mas durante o período que usei funcionava bem
<distante> Tu atualizou o sistema recentemente?
<leonardo_> sim
<leonardo_> atualizei
<leonardo_> sempre que possível mantenho atualizado
<distante> Já perdi minha wireless com uma atualização rs Época do 11.10
<leonardo_> mas acho que eu não deveria fazer isso né?!
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkk
<barna> leonardo_, to no meio de um trabalho, num to podendo pesquisar muito, mas aki tem bastante coisas pra vc pesquisar a solução!
<barna> leonardo_, https://www.google.com/search?q=RTL8191SEvA+Wireless+LAN+ubuntu+12.04&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs
<leonardo_> esses dias eu tive que compilar o driver
<leonardo_> por que minha wireless estava caindo
<leonardo_> vou tentar colocar a cabeada
<xGrind> ChanServ saiu (*.net *.split)
<xGrind> q bonito isso
<Daekdroom> Só o ChanServ Oo
<leonardo_> opa
<leonardo_> fala ai pessoal
<leonardo_> pow galera, preciso de uma força ai
<leonardo_> está complicado aqui o meu ubuntu
<leonardo_> travando tudo :/
<leonardo_> sabe quando você usa windows e o seu windows fica lento? então o meu problema é esse, mas no ubuntu 12.04
<xGrind> leonardo_, tem qts de ram?
<leonardo_> 4 gb
<mcparafuso> ola
<mcparafuso> sei q aqui nao é o melhor lugar
<mcparafuso> pra perguntar isso
<mcparafuso> mais alguem ja usou opensolaris?
<geowany__> xuxuco, não
<geowany__> a coisa mais bizarra que usei foi o PC-BSD
<diogobaeder> Olá, pessoal! Instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 no meu netbook, no entanto entrei usando o Unity 2D para tentar melhorar a performance - pois o Unity normal estava pesando demais -. No entanto, não consegui notar melhorias. Será que estou com impressão errada? Ou devo partir para outro desktop manager mais leve?
<fabioluciano> diogobaeder, qual suas configurações de hw?
<diogobaeder> fabioluciano, 2GB de RAM, CPU Intel Atom 1.6, dispositivo de vídeo é um Intel bastante simples
<diogobaeder> O HD é um SATA 5400 RPM, provavelmente
<fabioluciano> é um notebook?
<fabioluciano> ps
<fabioluciano> netbook
<diogobaeder> Isso, Samsung N150
<fabioluciano> Apesar da maioria das pessoas dizerem que o unity roda tranquilo em netbooks, nem é tão tranquilo assim...
<fabioluciano> diogobaeder, Aqui, pra não ficar tão tenso de processamento uso o xubuntu, roda tranquilo.
<fabioluciano> usa o xfce, que é bem parecido com o gnome2
<diogobaeder> Então, eu estava usando ArchLinux com Gnome 3, antes, nessa máquina, e estava consideravelmente mais rápido (imagino que por causa do DM)
<fabioluciano> agora se você achar que nem o xubuntu vai resolver seu problema de performance, instala o lubuntu =) Isso se você ainda quiser usar os produto do *buntu
<diogobaeder> É, acho que vou instalar o XFCE, sim, ou o LXDE, vamos ver como fica... :-)
<fabioluciano> Po... tava mais rápido por que o arch é metadistribuição né... Não vem com quase absolutamente nada pre instalado/configurado no SO.
<fabioluciano> agora o *buntu vem com um monte de tranqueira que você provavelmente nem vai usar.
<diogobaeder> Ah, mas eu tava com uma pancada de coisas instaladas, usei bastante pra desenvolvimento aquela máquina
<fabioluciano> Nao po... to dizendo de daemons, não de ferramental
<diogobaeder> Por exemplo, eu rodava até com o serviço do MySQL de pé, RabbitMQ de pé, e tal, e respondia normal (sem rodar nada mais que fosse muito pesado)
<diogobaeder> Isso... mysqld, rabbitmq-server e outros daemons
<fabioluciano> nem sei o que é esse rabbit ae =D
<fabioluciano> hahaha
<fabioluciano> =)
<diogobaeder> É uma fila de mensagens
<fabioluciano> tipo mailq?
<diogobaeder> Mas beleza... brigadão pela ajuda, cara, vou instalar o XFCE! :-)
<fabioluciano> :-)
<fabioluciano> Por nada...
<diogobaeder> Nope... tipo ActiveMQ, HornetQ etc
<fabioluciano> Mas assim... Fuja do Ubuntu!
<fabioluciano> hahahaha
<fabioluciano> diogobaeder, pra desenvolvimento, o ubuntu é meio tenso, vem com muita tranqueira instalada.
<diogobaeder> Não posso, vou ter que usar ele agora... :-P
<diogobaeder> Mas eu gosto do Ubuntu... prefiro o Arch, mas o Ubuntu tem umas coisas bem legaizinhas
<diogobaeder> Bom, vou indo nessa... valeu pela força, man! Bom descanso!
<fabioluciano> Falow cara. Até mais,
<xuxuco> alguem online?
<barna> xuxuco, eu
<xuxuco> barna
<xuxuco> se manja de postfix?
<barna> nops, pra q ele serve?
<xuxuco> barna
<xuxuco> servidor de email
<barna> sou uma negação nessas coisas!
<barna> xuxuco, talvez no canal #linuxajuda vc consiga!
<xuxuco> (barna)~%: rs
<xuxuco> foda q essa hora ta geral durmindo
<barna> xuxuco, isso é verdade! quase todos os canais tão em silencio!
<xuxuco> (barna)~%: kkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> é a hora
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> preciso de ajuda
<xuxuco> barna montei
<xuxuco> 1 server
<xuxuco> caseiro com debian
<barna> massa!
<barna> xuxuco, manda a pergunta de uma vez, num pergunta se tem alguem on! é mais facil de alguem responder!
<xuxuco> ««barna»»: kkkkk
<xuxuco> osso
<xuxuco> essa hora vai ser dose
<xuxuco> deadlock
<xuxuco> ola
<xuxuco> manja de postifx?
<deadlock> xuxuco, nops :/
<Maninho> dia povada rsrrsr
<tortuguito> ola
<Rudolf> ola
<servidor> oi
<Rudolf> oi
<[orca]> fala ai gente
<[orca]> tudo bem?
<[orca]> concertei meu sistema aqui...
<Rudolf> [orca]: parabens
<[orca]> Rudolf: cara só uma bronca com meu wine, ele não quer executar programa nem um, que vc acha q ée? será q se eu desinstalar e instalar de novo resolve?
<[orca]> Rudolf: tou atualisando o sistema aqui...
<Rudolf> não creio que resolva
<Rudolf> provavelmente seja configuração
<[orca]> Rudolf: como eu poderia ajeitar? antigamente pegava, aliás, pegava a alguns minutos atraz e agora não pega.
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> alguém já instalou o motion
<ivanbajr> para receber video via internet
<ivanbajr> ?
<ivanbajr> Estou com ele ativo
<ivanbajr> em um micro em minha residencia
<[orca]> ERRO AQUI.
<ivanbajr> recebendo a imagem via net com o vlc
<[orca]> leandro@leandro-System-Product-Name:~$ wine /home/leandro/.wine/drive_c/winvox/dosvox.exe
<[orca]> X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<[orca]>   Major opcode of failed request:  129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<[orca]>   Minor opcode of failed request:  6 (XF86VidModeGetAllModeLines)
<[orca]>   Serial number of failed request:  111
<[orca]>   Current serial number in output stream:  111
<[orca]> X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<[orca]>   Major opcode of failed request:  129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<[orca]>   Minor opcode of failed request:  6 (XF86VidModeGetAllModeLines)
<[orca]>   Serial number of failed request:  111
<[orca]>   Current serial number in output stream:  111
<[orca]> X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<[orca]>   Major opcode of failed request:  129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<[orca]>   Minor opcode of failed request:  6 (XF86VidModeGetAllModeLines)
<[orca]> EITA
<ivanbajr> gostaria de melhorar a velocidade da imagem?
<[orca]> SEM QUERER, NAO CONSEGUI EDITAR DIREITO.
<[orca]> Rudolf: BEM, É ISSO AÍ
<Rudolf> [orca]: acha mesmo que alguem entende erro do wine assim?
<[orca]> Rudolf: VC TEM ALGUMA IDEIA DQ É?
<Rudolf> não
<[orca]> Rudolf: É... EM FIM...
<xuxuco> preciso de ajuda
<xuxuco> em postfix
<xuxuco> alguem aqui manja?
<preto> alguem pode me ajudar com o apt-get/aptitude
<Rudolf> xuxuco: o que vc tá aprontando com postfix?
<Rudolf> preto: que passa?
<preto> dia, tento instalar mplayer nao consigo aparece dependencias de pacotes tento instalar um a um tb nao da
<preto> Rudolf: meu source.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069580/
<xuxuco> Rudineiw
<xuxuco> kero fazer
<xuxuco> spam
<xuxuco> mais ele nao envia nada
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudineiw> bom dia xuxuco
<Rudolf> xuxuco: se vc quer fazer spam, vai pra puta que pariu. spammer
<Rudineiw> fazer spam é uma prática anti ética
<Rudineiw> infelizmente não vou poder lhe ajudar nesse assunto
<Rudolf> dois
<Rudolf> me recuso
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> vc´s criticam tanto
<xuxuco> pq vcs nao tem 1 negocio
<xuxuco> pra sobreviver
<xuxuco> comercio
<Rudolf> amem!
<Rudineiw> eu tenho empresa, e não uso de práticas anti éticas para atrair clientes
<Rudineiw> foque na qualidade de seu trabalho e no networking que os clientes virão
<xuxuco> Rudineiw
<xuxuco> entao vc nao tem clientes
<Rudolf> huehiueieuhieuheiuehiueh
<xuxuco> pq clientes se atrai com marketing
<xuxuco> propaganda
<xuxuco> é q nem as lojas na rua
<xuxuco> dao folders
<xuxuco> pelo menos spam
<xuxuco> via email
<Rudolf> é, emporcam a cidade com folders
<xuxuco> nao polui o meio ambiente
<xuxuco> so o cara deletar
<xuxuco> :D
<Rudineiw> spam e-mail marketing feito de forma correta são coisa diferentes
<Rudolf> xuxuco: fode banda e carga de servidor
<xuxuco> ((Rudolf)): cara
<xuxuco> eu tenho loja virtual
<xuxuco> so kero mandar uns 20 k de email
<xuxuco> pro povo q se cadastrou
<xuxuco> pra receber novidades
<Rudolf> só
<xuxuco> Rudineiw spam sempre vai existir
<xuxuco> :D
<xuxuco> e contra é kem pensa em si proprio
<xuxuco> todo mundo precisa de spam pra sobreviver
<Rudolf> huehiuehieuheiuehiuehiuehieueiheiuehieuhieuehiuehieuhe
<xuxuco> desde lojas americanas
<Rudineiw> para casos ande você precisa enviar muitos e-mails, o mais recomendado é contratar um servidor de smtp
<xuxuco> q envia email
<Rudolf> a lógica do criminoso
<xuxuco> com ofertas
<xuxuco> até comercial de tv
<Rudolf> xuxuco: mas eu posso desligar a tv
<xuxuco> Rudolf oé
<xuxuco> e dai
<xuxuco> o email vc tb pode apagar
<xuxuco> vc´s criticam tanto
<xuxuco> pq nunca teve comercio
<Rudolf> ah, mas não quero ter que apagar
<xuxuco> ou algo do genero
<Rudolf> amém!
<xuxuco> q precisase divulgar
<xuxuco> pra vender
<xuxuco> é a vida
<Rudolf> blablablablabla
<xuxuco> Rudolf vc nao tem argumentos
<xuxuco> so keixa fala isso e akilo
<xuxuco> mais se vc precisasse tb ia recorer
<xuxuco> recorrer ao spam
<xuxuco> sujo falando do mal lavado
<xuxuco> em fim
<xuxuco> Rudineiw tu ja configurou postfix?
<[orca]> risada tudo isso só por calssa de span auauauauauaua
<Rudineiw> não
<Rudolf> xuxuco: mimimimimi
<[orca]> rindo aqui até
<Rudolf> xuxuco: dica, estude postfix para aprender a enviar spam
<Rudolf> xuxuco: ou pague por isso
<Rudolf> [orca]: pode crer
<xuxuco> Hey, Rudolf: para de falar merda
<xuxuco> se voce soubesse configurar
<xuxuco> nao ia ficar ai falando q nao ajuda
<xuxuco> é q vc nao sabe merda nenhum
<xuxuco> nenhuma em fim
<Rudolf> xora xuxuco, xora
<[orca]> laughs
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> [Rudolf]: foda-se
<xuxuco> lixo
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<[orca]> lol.
<Rudineiw> peço que leias as Regras do IRC para esse canal http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<xuxuco> Rudineiw ta falando
<xuxuco> isso pra kem?
<Rudolf> Rudineiw: hueieuheiuehieiue
<xuxuco> ou pro retardado ali ->?
<Rudolf> Rudineiw: regras para quem respeita né?
<Rudolf> Rudineiw: o  cara parte do princípio que o importante é crescer os negócios
<xuxuco> Rudolf vc ta criando caso
<xuxuco> cara
<Rudineiw> esse canal é sobre assuntos relacionados ao Ubuntu
<xuxuco> se vc nao ajuda
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<xuxuco> atrapalha
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<xuxuco> pra q ta no canal?
<Rudolf> vai virar samba
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<xuxuco> [Rudolf]: kkkk
<xuxuco> nerd lixo
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<xuxuco> [Rudolf]: tem sorte q teu ip
<xuxuco> ta escondido
<Rudineiw> outros assunto usem o canal #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<xuxuco> se nao tomaria 1 rajada
<xuxuco> de c4
<xuxuco> na mente
<xuxuco> pra ficar esperto
<xuxuco> Rudineiw em fim postfix
<xuxuco> faz parte do ubuntu
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<Rudolf> Rudineiw: olha o nipe
<Rudolf> me ameaçando
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<[orca]> po rindo muito aqui, boa dirverção pra o inicio do dia risada
<xuxuco> Rudolf: porra tu ker me da o cu
<xuxuco> filho da puta?
<xuxuco> tu é 1 retardado
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> so quero saber como tenke ficar a main.conf
<xuxuco> maluco lixo
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<Rudolf> agora deu piti
<xuxuco> Rudolf: retardado
<Rudolf> agora deu piti
<xuxuco> acho q vc tem sindrome de down
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<xuxuco> sem zoa
<xuxuco> olha oq o muleke
<xuxuco> ta rindo
<xuxuco> kkkkkkk
<xuxuco> so duente
<xuxuco> Rudolf vc é dakeles nerds
<xuxuco> gordinhos q nao tem vida social
<xuxuco> é humilhado
<xuxuco> pelo chefe
<xuxuco> visto na sociedade como 1 lixo humano
<xuxuco> e entra no irc
<xuxuco> pra se sentir o fodao
<xuxuco> e diminuir suas frustações
<xuxuco> da sua vida
<xuxuco> de fracassado
<Rudolf> xuxuco: xora, xuxuco, xora
<Rudolf> ROTFL
<Rudolf> VISH
<[orca]> nossa q zoação
<xGrind> xuxuco, hmmmmmmmmm margarida
<Rudolf> h4x0r
<xGrind> noob, vem pedir ajuda pra fazer spam, pra depois se achar o hacker . tsc tsc
<Rudolf> xGrind: cara, odeio spammer
<Rudolf> isso dá um trabalho nas empresas
<Rudolf> que não tem por que ajudar
<xGrind> tb
<xGrind> Creto_, arrumar a parada do grub?
<Creto_> como?
<Creto_> não entendi
<xGrind> Creto_, grub 2 no mageia
<Creto_> xGrind você quer um dual boot sem edição do arquivo /etc/grub.d/40_custom???
<xGrind> eu nao quero. vc q queria fazer isso ;x
<Creto_> hum ainda não é possivel mas ao contrario sim
<Creto_> eu fiz e me dei mal
<Rudolf> xGrind: foi me aloprar em outro canal
<xGrind> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> só escolheu o unico que sou op
<Rudolf> prego!
<xGrind> Rudolf, eu gostava qndo era ircop na virtualife e mais uma rede brasileira ae. o cara vinha encher o saco e levava kick da rede
<Creto_> xGrind: o sistema não inicializa
<Rudolf> xGrind: é, dá para fazeer isso ainda
<xGrind> Creto_, mas e o esquema la de instalar o negocio pro grub?
<Rudolf> xGrind: quer fazer spam do acesso virtua da empresa dele
<Rudolf> xGrind: muito prego
<Creto_> Não existe esquema seguro ainda tem que instalar as mídias cauldron mas dá pau
<Creto_> xGrind: como ando meio ocupado desisti de fazer nova tentativa
<Creto_> xGrind: parece que quem tem as mídias cauldron instaladas é apenas o Padula
<Geowany> xGrind o/
<Geowany> xGrind: instalei foi o pidgin ao invés desse antipathyc
<xGrind> Creto_, eu nao recomendo usar o cauldron. ainda esta em desenvolvimento, toda hora muda as coisas.
<xGrind> Geowany, nunca consigo usar o empathy. sempre q testo, ele se fecha sozinho e qndo mostra a lista, demora muito.
<xGrind> isso no xubuntu e mageia. entao o problema é esse IM fresco mesmo =')
<Geowany> nem me fale
<Geowany> é horrível pra irc
<Geowany> eu tenho o xchat instalado aqui, mas não gosto
<xGrind> irc eu prefiro o xchat. e msn o pidgin
<[orca]> eu gosto do pidgin, é bem interessante o jeito q ele trata as msmgs uauaua
<[orca]> afs, só queria este programa do wine e ele não está funcionando, ah...
<suporte> ae galera
<suporte> ae
<suporte> ae
<wan> ae
<Creto_> xGrind: Geowany: não gosto nem do xchat e muito menos do pidgin no IRC é quasel ou konversation pra mim e MSN sinto muito por o ubuntu ter tirado o aMSN dos repositórios
<Creto_> por isso já quase nem uso minha instalação do kubuntu 12.04
<wan> bom dia!
<wan> alguém aqui ja usou ou usa o Spark
<wan> msn para rede local ???
<wan> eu tom com uma dúvida aqui!! alguém pode me ajudar?
<wan> como faço pra executar um aplicativo de 32 bits no ubuntu de 64 bits ???
<[orca]> gente, poderiam me dizer os pacotes que eu preciso instalar no wine?
<wan> usa o wine
<wan> orca
<wan> alias
<wan> usa o plyonlinux
<wan> playonlinux
<wan> ele instala o wine com a versao de acordo com o programa que vai usar
<[orca]> sabe, não é pra jogos, é um sistema do windows que eu sou muito familiarisado pra usar, é o dosvox, quando eu abro da um erro, nao sei se vou ter q reinstalar o programa de novo.
<wan> hum
<wan> ai eu não sei dize
<wan> dizer
<wan> você sabe como faço pra executar um aplicativo de 32 bits no ubuntu de 64 bits
<[orca]> wan: masvou tentar instalar aqui pra ver, que chegaram a me dizer aqui q deve ser configuração, mas nao sei configurar o wine ainda.
<wan> beleza orca
<wan> também não sei muito de linux ainda estou começando a aprender
<[orca]> problema q preciso deste programinha.
<[orca]> em fim...
<[orca]> wan: tou usando trisquel.
<wan> esse programa é pra que?
<[orca]> deficientes visuais, o programa.
<wan> massa
<wan> eu instalei aqui o openfire! ele é um servidor de messenger de rede local
<wan> ai voce usa o spark como msn, ele é executavel nao precisa instalar so que no ubuntu de 32 bits roda mas no de 64 nao o porque nao sei
<kayo> se ele foi compilado para 32bits ele nao vai rodar em 64 a nao ser que vc tenha as dependencias de 32bits dele instalado no 64
<Juniotee> bom dia
<[orca]> dia
<Rudolf> dia
<Juniotee> alguem testou a versao 12.10 com o kernel 3.5?
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> eu estava era batendo cabeça aqui porque o pidgin não aparecia no indicador de mensagem
<Geowany> alguém tinha jogado ele na blacklist
<wanderson> oi orca caiu a net aqui
<[orca]> wanderson: opa, maus, tava em outra janela, bom dia, ou tarde uauauauaau
<[orca]> wanderson: tudo bem?
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galerinha do mal, beleza?
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> Qual é mesmo o caracter que devemos colocar no final do comando para manter o terminal disponivel???
<[orca]> galerinha do mau é laughs
<mwallacesd> Foda, eu sempre me esqueço!
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galerinha do bem [orca]
<mwallacesd> =P
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: &
<[orca]> mwallacesd: bem, bom dia =X
<[orca]> rindo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas, aconselho em caso de servidor usar screen
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ou nohup
<mwallacesd> Opa vlw Rudolf, nunca usei como servedor, pelo menos ainda não... Mas e ae, qual é a diferença?
<mwallacesd> entre & screen y nohup
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: segurança, operacionabilidade (se essa palavra existir)
<wanderson> tudo orca!!!
<wanderson> to no trabalho agora mas tarde agente se fala
<mwallacesd> =)
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: o nohup vc ainda precisa do &, mas ele gera um log do processo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: já o screen, guarda a sua seção, e vc pode voltar a ela sempre que quiser
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: para que vai usar?
<wanderson> alguem aqui sabe como executo um aplicativo de 32 bits no ubuntu de 64 bits
<[orca]> wanderson: ah, tava aqui penssando, tu é o q veio antes como "wan" hauahuahuahuhauha
<mwallacesd> Logs são importante na auditoria, beleza então o nohup vai ser a melhor opção aqui... Na verdade é pra uso pessoal mesmo, pelo menos por enquanto tem um projetinho logo adiante mas tenho pelo menos que dominar o lado end user pra seguir adiante com isso
<mwallacesd> Vlw Rudolf
<Rudolf> wanderson: procure por suporte multilib no ubuntu
<Juniotee> o wine 1.3 já nao faz isso?
<[orca]> Juniotee: fazer q?
<Juniotee> orcca: rodar aplicativos 32 no 64 b
<[orca]> Juniotee: pior q to tendo problema pra executar um programa no wine, eu acho q vou reinstalar o programa.
<Juniotee> o wine está com problemas para rodar nos kernel 3.3, 3.4, 3,5 parece
<[orca]> sinseramente nao sei, o problema q preciso do tal programa.
<Juniotee> qual versão do ubuntu vc usa orca?
<[orca]> Juniotee: no momento, tou usando trisquel 5.5
<mwallacesd> Por certo eu nuca usei Wine, Qemu, VMWare
<Rudolf> [orca]: cara, faz backup do seu conf antes de reinstalar
<[orca]> http://www.trisquel.info
<mwallacesd> Qual é o melhor na opnião de vocês?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: depende do uso
<mwallacesd> Bom, quais são os destaques de cada um deles?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: wine não é emulação
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: qemu eu não recomendo para alta prodtuvidade, mas é bom para sistemas rápidos
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: e vmware é bom para emular desde desktop até servidores
<[orca]> Rudolf: que confs?
<Juniotee> entao orca vê no repositorio dele tem o wine
<Juniotee> é derivado do ubuntu né
<[orca]> Juniotee: sim é.
<[orca]> Juniotee: só que ainda mantem o gnome.
<Juniotee> usa o wine 1.3 orca
<Juniotee> é bom
<[orca]> Juniotee: ta um erro loco quando tento executar o meu programinha.
<Rudolf> wanderson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<Juniotee> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<Rudolf> wanderson: da uma olhada no 32-bit Builds on AMD64
<Juniotee> a versao do weine 64 é meio chata mesmo
<Juniotee> \wine*
<[orca]> aaaa
<ilss> alguem conseguiu usar wine+office 2007, especificamente o Outlook ?
<[orca]> humph
<MrBoss> ilss pq nao usa o thunderbird ?
<MrBoss> ilss ou até o evolution :D
<ilss> MrBoss estou utilizando agora o Thunderbird, estou um pouco perdido rs, ainda não encontrei onde colocar assinatura em html
<MrBoss> editar - preferencias
<MrBoss> ilss vc cria a assinatura em um arquivo .html se não me engano
<MrBoss> ilss http://br.mozdev.org/thunderbird/assinatura
<MrBoss> ilss http://opendevnotes.blogspot.com.br/2009/06/thunderbird-arquivo-de-assinatura-com.html
<[orca]> ShadowBelmolve: fala shadows =Xvlw aí
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> msg atrazada pra caramba
<[orca]> vlw gente, vou indo.
<ilss> MrBoss, valeu isso mesmo! Estou me adaptando a ele, no outlook tem o marcador de mensagem, trabalho com isso pra saber quais mensagens eu já vi / estou fazendo / e tenho pra responder.. etc
<ilss> no thunderbird a marcação é só pela estrela né ?
<MrBoss> se não me engano vc pode ter outras marcações
<ilss> vou procurar aqui, vc sabe se quando marco uma msg como "spam", ele filtra as próximas ?
<MrBoss> sim
<MrBoss> ilss https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/thunderbird/
<Juniotee> Alguem ai mexe com servidores Apache e Modsecurity?
<mwallacesd> Estou tendo problemas com google.com.br
<mwallacesd> as vezes entra e as vezes da server not found
<mwallacesd> Alguém mais?
<Juniotee> olha no /etc/resolv.conf
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<pauloolhos> Alguem ja instalou um alto falante na porta paralela
<pauloolhos> e quando servidor falha ele apits
<pauloolhos> apita
<pauloolhos> bip
<mwallacesd> Tá resolvido, era a Internet aqui. Bixada como sempre
<mwallacesd> =)+
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: alto falante na paralela?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: por que não na saída de som?
<Rudolf> ilss: spam é aprendizado
<pauloolhos> Rudolf
<ilss> haha
<pauloolhos> trem doido
<pauloolhos> to pesquisando aqui
<ilss> o cara foi embora, nem agradeci, gostei dos addons
<Rudolf> ilss: faça o bem para outra pessoa e está tudo certo
<mwallacesd>  Alguém usa Eclipse aqui? Como faço para expandir a janelinha onde esta o código, tipo deixar ela em tela cheia?
<mwallacesd> Oo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: F11 ?
<mwallacesd> Putz encontrei tem um iconizinho no canto superior direito mas e pra voltar agora e poder ver outras classes e pacotes?
<Rudolf> Esc
<mwallacesd> Caceta! Já me perdi
<Rudolf> heuehuehiuheiuhe
<mwallacesd> Num sei o que fiz mas abriu varias janelinhas
<mwallacesd> A agora elas alternam nas barras laterais
<mwallacesd> Vou fechar e abri de novo
<mwallacesd> Oo
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<mwallacesd> Afff!
<mwallacesd> Ficou em cima Project Types e Packges...
<mwallacesd> E o codigo embaixo
<mwallacesd> Pra voltar pro modo original, tipo codigo no centro em perspectiva e bloco lateral esquerdo
<mwallacesd> Ferrei tudo aqui agora abre em abas...
<fabioluciano> vai em window e vai ativando as janelas
<mwallacesd> O F11 executa o codigo aqui Rudolf  ... Encontrei duas perspectiva fabioluciano ...
<mwallacesd> Debug e Java mas num era nenhuma delas a apresentação origina;
<fabioluciano> Quais? mwallacesd
<fabioluciano> uai vei
<fabioluciano> mwallacesd, então.... vai ser na java... Daí você vai lá no menu janela, acho que é isso. Aí vai ativando as janelas que você quer.
<mwallacesd> Nossa a parada é complexa ein... Os caras viajaram mano!
<mwallacesd> Encontrei, esta em no botão Open Perspective / C/C++
<mwallacesd> Afff!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: não é meu forte desenvolvimento
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: só fiz projetos em C++ para a faculdade
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: usando eclipse
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: não é algo do meu dia-a-dia
<fabioluciano> Rudolf, nem meu. Já foi.
<mwallacesd> Bolando um Array aqui meu e perdi mais de 10 min nessa janeilinha do caralho...
<mwallacesd> Mas ae, ta sinistro o Eclipse, to gostando...
<mwallacesd> Um pouquinho de prativa e já era.
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: sim, prática
<jungleboy> alguem usa o ubuntu em notebook toshiba?
<zowsz> qual o commando para copiar um arquivo para outro diretorio?
<Rudolf> zowsz: cp arquivo /caminho/outro/diretorio
<[orca]> boa tarde
<[orca]> gente, como dps de remover um pacote, remover a .deb?
<[orca]> como eu faço...
<spiga> sudo aptitude remove pacote.deb
<[orca]> para removeer o pacote, é apt-get, o .deb é aptitude?
<[orca]> spiga: bem, quero remover o wine, pacote e tudo, quero baixar o deb.
<spiga> vc pdoe ir pelo synaptic .... modo vizual... ou sudo apt-get ou aptitude remove nome do pacote
<spiga> no modo texto.. vc remove os pagos .. com nomes.
<spiga> eu prefiro usar o aptitude ele e mais estruturado.
<spiga> melhor que o apt-get... mas faz a mesma função
<[orca]> spiga: cara eu não sei, mas meu wine ta tendo problemas pra executar qualquer .exe, então tou apagando ele, quero instalar ele de novo, mas, baixar o .deb do repositorio de novo, como eu faço?
<[orca]> ou, tem como eu corrigir um pacote?
<Rudolf> [orca]: vc fez algo com a sua configuração?
<spiga> depende mano ....
<Rudolf> [orca]: por que não adianta nada se vc sempre usar a mesma configuração
<spiga> sempre execute aplicativos wine via... terminal
<Rudolf> [orca]: de onde vc avalia que o problema é com o pacote? vc atualizou?
<spiga> para vc saber onde ta o erro
<sistematico> apt-get clean
<sistematico> Pra remover o .deb
<spiga> usa o playonlinux... acho muito bom.
<spiga> melhor que o wine
<sistematico> Ou atp clean dependendo da distro.
<Rudolf> sistematico: donde clean é para remover?
<Rudolf> spiga: agree
<sistematico> Rudolf: O .deb
<Rudolf> spiga: playonlinux usa wine
<sistematico> Rudolf: Lê lá.
<Rudolf> sistematico: apenas
<spiga> sim.
<spiga> mas ja vem configura certinho
<spiga> baixa os pactoes necessarios..
<Rudolf> spiga: sim
<sistematico> spiga: PlayOnLinux "É" o Wine.
<Rudolf> spiga: até as fotnes
<spiga> e muito superior.
<Rudolf> fontes
<Rudolf> spiga: ele é melhor que o winecfg, vc quis dizer
<spiga> sim .. playonlinux e um wine.. pronto.
<Rudolf> hehehhe
<spiga> para falar a verdade
<sistematico> spiga: IMHO pacotes a mais a toa, "DETESTO" o PlayOnLinux :)
<Rudolf> sistematico: why?
<sistematico> E olha que eu jogo até CSS no Linux.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Porque ele é um Helper.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Pra que instalar um Helper?
<Rudolf> sistematico: para fazer o que "não-helper" não faz?
<sistematico> Rudolf: O mesmo que usar o Synaptic ao invés do apt-get ou aptitude, certo?
<ilss> sistematico, o source pela steam ?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tu não sabe o que é Helper?
<sistematico> ilss: Sim.
<spiga> sistematico: cs5 tem pacotes pré compilados na net que vc baixa... ele ja vem com dll e tudo para rodar no wine seco.
<Rudolf> sistematico: auxiliador?
<sistematico> Rudolf: É pô.
<Rudolf> sistematico: então
<Rudolf> sistematico: tem sua utilidade
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas nada te impede de não utilizá-lo
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se tu precisa de auxilio é porque não sabe usar, concorda?
<sistematico> :)
<Rudolf> sistematico: como vc disse, IYHO
<Rudolf> sistematico: não
<sistematico> Rudolf: E se tu não sabe usar, usando um Helper nunca vai aprender!
<Rudolf> sistematico: pq posso saber usar, e preferir fazer de modo mais rápido
<Rudolf> sistematico: igual o arandr
<ilss> to intrometendo na conversa ai
<sistematico> É um círculo vicioso!
<[orca]> Rudolf: ok, e onde eu apago as configs? nunca tive este problema antes..... nao sei q é... ainda sou novato...
<sistematico> Pense!
<ilss> spiga ta falando do adobe cs5 ?
<Rudolf> sistematico: poss editar o randr em todas as maquinas que quiser, mas posso simplesmente usar um helper
<Rudolf> sistematico: ah sim, concordo em nunca aprender
<spiga> apenas photoshop
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas se eu sei estou livre para usar um helper?
<Rudolf> [orca]: ~/.wine
<Rudolf> [orca]: cuidado, sugiro fazer um backup
<sistematico> Se sabe, porqu usar?
<spiga> ilss: eu tenho 1 compilado aki de 800mb com photoshop CS5 para rodar no wine.
<Rudolf> sistematico: pq é rápdio
<sistematico> usa wine app.exe logo po..
<spiga> ele ja vem pronto..
<Rudolf> sistematico: e as vezes mais produtivo
<Rudolf> sistematico: nem sempre funciona
<Rudolf> sistematico: posso precisar de uma fonte
<Rudolf> sistematico: e nem todos os sistemas (distros) são iguais
<ilss> poxa precisava do fireworks/dreamweaver, sem eles é meio dificil por aqui
<Rudolf> sistematico: e posso ter um cliente na orelha
<ilss> consegui rodar a versão 8 deles
<Rudolf> sistematico: se eu não conseguir, vou para o modo "without helper"
<[orca]> Rudolf: já apaguei esta pasta, problema continua, apaguei a pasta e instalei wine de novo, problema continua, nao sei q é.
<ilss> spiga vc baixou de algum lugar ?
<Rudolf> [orca]: pode ser sua aplicação
<spiga> pirate bay
<Rudolf> [orca]: o que mudou desde a ultima vez que vc utilizou corretamente?
<ilss> valeu vou ver se encontro alguma coisa por lá
<[orca]> só aparece um erro quando eu executo, qualquer exe
<Rudolf> spiga: cuidado, "warez" rende K-line na freenode
<Rudolf> [orca]: o que mudou desde a ultima vez que vc utilizou corretamente?
<sistematico> ilss: Troque o DreamWeaver pelo Geany!
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> :D
<[orca]> bem, nada além de não poder executar nada, ele não abre nem um aplicativo mais, e eu abro pelo shell
<sistematico> Vou estudar um pouco.
<sistematico> Valeu, inté.
<ilss> sistematico, minha produtividade cai pra 0 em trabalhar com formulários, etc kkk
<sistematico> ilss: Pode não.
<ilss> rudolf, aqui tem aquela parada que eles verificam o que digitamos nos canais ?
<sistematico> ilss: Se esforce amiguinho! Você consegue :)
<spiga> Rudolf: impossivel eles me banirem .... aki e ip rotativo.. so preciso desligar o modem e ligar de novo.
<Rudolf> spiga: nao diga impossível
<Rudolf> spiga: fugir de kline vai te dar dor de cabeça
<spiga> digo... sim.
<Rudolf> spiga: mas, é só um aviso
<spiga> OI velox...
<sistematico> spiga: Impossível só porque usa IP dinâmico?
<Rudolf> spiga: e se banirem toda a rede da oi velox?
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha
<Rudolf> sistematico: é, concordo contigo
<ilss> kkkkk
<sistematico> spiga: Ledo engano!!
<Rudolf> hahahahahaha
<Rudolf> ilss: sim, freenode não é várzea
<sistematico> spiga: Ele bane só você "NA MORAL"!
<sistematico> hahahahahahahaha
<spiga> rapaz banir todos ip da oi... ta lascado.
<sistematico> spiga: Não precisa.
<ilss> faz um bom tempo que não entro por aqui
<Rudolf> bom, em todo caso
<Rudolf> cada cabeça, sua própria consciência
<Rudolf> eu só aviso
<spiga> rapaz... bloquear e impossivel.. sempre vou achar 1 jeito de entrar.
<spiga> mesma coisa que o facebook querer fazer BR para de posta foto.
<Rudolf> spiga: vc é o cara
<sistematico> ahiehaieuaehaieuaehiae
<Rudolf> já vi esse filme
<Rudolf> sempre com o mesmo final
<ilss> sistematico, mas é serio cara.. um formulário se eu montar pelo dreamweaver faço em meia hora, digamos, na mão, acho que levo umas duas horas kk
<ilss> por essa e por outras, como já estou acostumado, é mais pratico e rapido
<spiga> DW?
<spiga> lol.
<ilss> ainda não consegui largar dele
<sistematico> Usa o BlueFish.
<spiga> web-form = bloco de notas. DW para fracos.
<sistematico> O Geany acho que tem template pra formulário tambem.
<Rudolf> ilss: cara, se sua produtividade é amarrada a uma ferramenta, continue na ferramenta
<Rudolf> ilss: ninguém vai pagar suas contas quando seus projetos atrasarem
<sistematico> ilss: Se não tiver, dá pra tu mesmo criar o Snippet pra fazer um formulário automático.
<ilss> sistematico, já está instalado aqui! estou dando uma olhada nele
<Rudolf> ilss: mas se vc tem tempo, sugir aprender outras
<ilss> rudolf, é isso mesmo
<sistematico> É bem legal.
<ilss> por em quanto não tenho tempo pra me adaptar a outra forma, tenho que fazer e ponto
<ilss> mas tenho interesse sim, tão logo sobre algum tempo, vou mexendo para me adaptar
<Rudolf> ilss: por aí
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<sistematico> Falando em DW, Windows... ... eu joguei Counter-Strike: GO ontem...
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Top heim...
<sistematico> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.
<ilss> como :S
<ilss> ja saiu ?
<sistematico> ilss: A Steam mandou o BETA pra mim.
<sistematico> O lançamento acho que é dia 7.
<[orca]> Rudolf: que eu poderia fazer rpra "concertar" este problema? eu no momento preciso do wine.
<sistematico> Já tem uma tonelada de neguinho jogando.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<Rudolf> [orca]: nem imagino
<Rudolf> [orca]: o que mudou no seu sistema desde a ultima vez que o wine funcionou/
<ilss> sistematico, quando ?
<ilss> bah
<[orca]> Rudolf: vou te contar a história, hoje pela manhã tava mechendo no pc, nuns programas no "dosvox" bem, e ele parou de executar programas, eu reinicei o pc e desde lápra ca nao pegou mais nada do wine, mas o sistema continua o mesmo.
<[orca]> Rudolf: na verdade nem eu entendi.
<Rudolf> o que esse dosvox faz?
<[orca]> Rudolf: nada de mais, só um mine sistema pra deficientes visuais, só q pra windows, claro.
<[orca]> bem, da um erro estranho aqui, que eu não estou entendendo mesmo...
<[orca]> Rudolf: não sei se preciso instalar mais algum pacote, ou algo assim, mas só que eu não entendo que hoje pela manhã pegava normal.
<an0n> Instalação do ubuntu 12.04 utilizando pen drive trava na tela de carregamento, alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> sala cheia
<[orca]> OliveiraBorges: oi.
<OliveiraBorges> opa
<OliveiraBorges> bom
<[orca]> Rudolf: ahaha, la vai eu ter q formatar, eu acho... haha
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  voce 'e gay ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: NÃO TANTO QUANTO VC
<fabioluciano> OliveiraBorges, tú é doido mano?
<[orca]> Rudolf: entao, já era o meu wine? afff
<Rudolf> [orca]: cara, sinceramente. não sei
<[orca]> affff, la vai eu.
<[orca]> formatar aqui.
<[orca]> acho.
<Rudolf> [orca]: será quea arruma?
<[orca]> po cara, unico jeito de apagar todas configurações e ajeitar.
<[orca]> até.
<ilss> MrBoss valeu ai cara, nem agradeci, gostei bastante dos addons. não sabia que tinha para o thunderbird, embora seja da mozilla
<mwallacesd> Nuss dicussãozinha larga essa ein, comecei ler desde la emcima
<mwallacesd> fala sério...
<mwallacesd> sistematico e o Rudolf com o lance do Helper, depois spiga com o lance do ban...
<mwallacesd> Nunca usei Wine, uso duas maquinas uma Windows  e otra Linux, mas com o objetivo de aprender nunca é demais né?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: que foi fio?
<mwallacesd> E já vi bam de rede completo la na epoco do canal IRC do eMule... havia um sujeito que se achava o cara, um tal de enginier
<Rudolf> o que foi que eu fiz?
<mwallacesd> Vc nada, de boa patrão só tave lendo la encima
<ilss> e isso ai, eu tbm uma com win e outra com linux, querendo aprender tb
<mwallacesd> Conexao discada ne entrava toda hora, até que os caram baniram a rede completa medate do caiu foi pro espaco hahahahah
<mwallacesd> Hoje descobri um pouquinho mais de Eclipse achei pratico um tanto diferente do JDeveloper Studio mas sem reclamações
<mwallacesd> "Tamu ai natividade"
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha, Ha alguns anos era um inferno usar linux com GUI configurar a placa de video e o som hoje esta mais evoluido que o Windows, curto pra caralho o Unity e defendo a camisa! Esses programinhas que hoje são prioridade em Windows tem futuro definido
<mwallacesd> Com certeza vão surgir ferramentas muito poderas iguais e melhores para unix-like
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: rudolf eh o nome do viadinho do papai noel, rs
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha é Rodolfo pow!
<OliveiraBorges> do papai noel eh Rudolf
<mwallacesd> Bom, sei la talvez ai no Brasil...
<mwallacesd> =P
<Rudolf> HEUHEIUEHIEHEIUH
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: VIADINHO NAO RAPÁ
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: RENA
<Rudolf> PORRA, NÃO CONFUNDE
<mwallacesd> Hahahahahaha
<mwallacesd> Aqui eles dizem, Reno Rodolfo!
<mwallacesd> Por certo quais são os outros nomes?
<Rudolf> HUEHIEUHEIUHEIUEH
<OliveiraBorges> Rena
<Rudolf> JURA QUE EU LEMBRO
<OliveiraBorges> Viado
<OliveiraBorges> Corsa
<OliveiraBorges> tudo eh a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: depende da região
<OliveiraBorges> pra nos eh conhecido como sao paulino
<mwallacesd> Não, generalizar nem vira, num é qualquer animal com xifre a mesma coisa não!!!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: só é engraçado na piada
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: por isso que ignorantes são mais felizes
<OliveiraBorges> kkkkkkk
<mwallacesd> Tomar uma chifrada/xifrada de um touro, de um bode, de uma cabra, de uma rena e de um alçe com certeza é diferente! O estado fisico e emocional e a onde vc vai parar depois são variaveis sem definição
<heber_> boa tarde
<OliveiraBorges> boa tarde
<heber_> quero tirar certificação queria saber se algum tem alguma coisa
<heber_> para estudar
<mwallacesd> claro, a certificação em si
<mwallacesd> Oo
<mwallacesd> Qual certificação vc quer tirar?
<OliveiraBorges> rsrs
<heber_> lpi
<Rudolf> heber_: ser for LPI foca linux
<heber_> isso
<Rudolf> heber_: excelente material de estudo
<mwallacesd> Ta aí, le o guia foca linux
<mwallacesd> Ou compra pow, tem varios traduzido para o "protugueis" do brasil
<mwallacesd> E baratos
<mwallacesd> LIVRO
<ilss> e pra quem não quer tirar a certificação, mas quer aprender e não sabe nada, ou quase nada, de linux
<mwallacesd> viajei....
<mwallacesd> Foca Linux, acho que é o melhor pro brasil
<mwallacesd> Um bom livro pra certificacao é o prof Uira Ribeiro heber_
<mwallacesd> Claro que 101 e 102...
<mwallacesd> Existem melhores para 201 e 202
<mwallacesd> Por certo ja aprovaram a 301 e 302 Rudolf ???
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: Alugue um servidor linux por r$ 50,00 , desbrave o google e venha fazer perguntar no IRC
<heber_> isso que vou fazer...
<mwallacesd> Me lembro que faz um bom tempo tava uma guerrinha se iam abrir ou não, nem sei qual foi resultado
<heber_> quero um ponto inicial para comecar a estufdar e ficar fera
<OliveiraBorges> heber_: entao , aluga um servidor, pq fazer teste com esta conexao adsl eh mt chato, nada funciona, cheio de burocracia
<OliveiraBorges> heber_:  voce tera um ip exclusivo ai vc faz o que quiser
<mwallacesd> Ficar fera, só deixar o cabelo crescer e parar de cortar as unhas heber_
<ilss> OliveiraBorges se for só pra brincar, tem servidor virtual por até R$10,00.. burst.net
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: fuja de coisa barata e gr'atis
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: 50,00 ja eh barato, mas a empresa eh mt boa que eu alugo
<mwallacesd> OliveiraBorges, opa!
<OliveiraBorges> under.com.br
<ilss> por isso que falei, se for pra "brincar"
<OliveiraBorges> 50,00 nos tres primeiros meses
<OliveiraBorges> ai dps vc muda de cpf
<mwallacesd> Melhor quebrar coisa barata e gratis que meter a mao e comprometer um server de producao né
<OliveiraBorges> e fica 50,00 ate a promocao acabar
<ilss> eu tenho, uma que está em uso, mas não arrisco a por a mão kkk
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: mas estes servidores vem do 0
<ilss> OliveiraBorges tenho outro pc, na verdade um note, não consigo praticar nele ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu mesmo ja pedi pra formatar 1 vez que eu fiz mt cagada
<ilss> sakei
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: depende, vc quer praticar local ou online
<OliveiraBorges> vc so quer conhecer o S.O. ?
<ilss> de certa forma os dois
<OliveiraBorges> eu quis instalar aplicacoes no servidor
<ilss> pois gostaria de aprender a trabalhar online também
<heber_> estou comecando a brincar com linux  agora, quero pegar mais conhecimento para arrumar algo melhor
<omelete> só pra treinar cria uma rede virtual
<ilss> gostaria de administrar um servidor tal
<OliveiraBorges> tem 1 mes e meio que estou nesta avetura, e estou gostando.
<OliveiraBorges> Nao saio mais deste canal, rs
<OliveiraBorges> eu consulto este canal, o suporte de onde eu aluguei  server e os foruns da internet
<mwallacesd> Caralhor to me matando num array de 4 dimensões em java, os laços estão quebrando tudo...
<ilss> omelete, vc diz instalando nesse outro note, e fazendo uma rede interna aqui ? instalar app de ssh nele, etc..
<OliveiraBorges> a internet esta com mt informacao, eh so ter vontade de ler.
<OliveiraBorges> as vezes vc escuta newbie pra ca noob pra la
<OliveiraBorges> mas faz parte.
<mwallacesd> As vezes e foda quando nao dizem todas as variaveis,  dai depois que já ta quase pronto te pedem pra por mais coisas dentro...
<ilss> OliveiraBorges verdade
<OliveiraBorges> se as pessoas que te chamarem de noob mas te ajudarem deixam eles a vontade em falar o que quiser, rs
<ilss> OliveiraBorges só que quem fala isso, esqueceu que ele não nasceu sabendo de tudo
<ilss> claro que perguntar tudo sem pesquisar também é muito irritante
<OliveiraBorges> demais
<OliveiraBorges> voce tem que pelo menos qual e a sua duvida, pq se vc nao tiver duvida o que vc vai perguntar ? rs
<heber_> verdade
<heber_> obrigado
<OliveiraBorges> pelo menos saber *
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: se voce estiver querendo aprender, pode me chamar aqui no chat que eu te ajudo dentro do possivel
<OliveiraBorges> mas o Rudolf que eh o cara.
<ilss> omelete, vi um artigo que dá para fazer com virtualbox
<omelete> ilss,  ñ, com o vbox, pc +- com 4gb de ram da pra brincar bastante
<ilss> isso
<ilss> aqui tem 6, vou fazer uns testes
<ilss> qual distro vcs aconselham pra isso ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu uso ubuntu
<OliveiraBorges> eu sempre acho suporte na net
<OliveiraBorges> nao que os outros nao achem
<OliveiraBorges> mas...
<jungleboy> da  pra instalar o ubuntu no notebook toshiba?
<ilss> no pc pra usar sim, digo mais pra servidor
<ilss> jungleboy, acredito que sim
<jungleboy> e as teclas funcionais ele vai reconhecer tudoman?
<ilss> OliveiraBorges como vc disse pra aprender, o servidor que vc aluga por exemplo não usa ubuntu, usa ?
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: usa , modo terminal
<jungleboy> tipo akelas teclas de volume camera e wifi
<heber_> qual sistema vcs orienta para comecar instalar server CentOS?
<ilss> jungleboy depende, essas eu acho que não, não sei ao certo pra te dizer a verdade
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: com um simples moden 3g, eu comando meu servidor de qualquer pc
<jungleboy> tow com medo de instalar e cagar o notebook
<OliveiraBorges> jungleboy: comeca pela maquina virtual
<ilss> jungleboy o ubuntu vc pode instalar como se fosse um aplicativo do windows, não pode ?
<jungleboy> ninguem aqui teve experiencia com notebook e ubuntu?
<ilss> OliveiraBorges
<Celso> jungleboy: aqui é um HP
<ilss> to ligado
<Celso> funciona normal
<ilss> jungleboy o meu é samsung, também sem problema..
<Rudolf> casa
<Celso> uname -a: Linux hpg42 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:26:01 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: Eu so uso o ubuntu pela maquina virtua, eu ainda nao pretendo substituir meu windows como desktop
<omelete> eu tinha um note cce e pegava as teclas extras tb
<ilss> OliveiraBorges eu pretendo
<ilss> mas cl
<ilss> mas como disse la em cima, tenho algumas restrições, barreiras a superar rs
<OliveiraBorges> quais sao essa ?
<ilss> no momento, dreamweaver, fireworks, me ajudam na produtividade, outlook estou "acostumado"
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: eu uso tudo isso no windows, ainda nao tive paciencia de mudar.
<ilss> então, eu tbm nao rs
<OliveiraBorges> ilss:  como eu te disse eu me interesse exclusivamente em servidor web, smtp, ftp ...
<ilss> esse que é o problema
<OliveiraBorges> pelo putty eu acesso remotamente o servidor
<ilss> estou tentando me adaptar a algumas coisas
<ilss> to ligado ja acessei o meu
<ilss> mas nao era melhor outra distro ? pq cada uma tem suas diferenças ne ?
<ilss> em servidor agente ve mais centos por exemplo
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: essa parte eu nao sei. estou apredendo umd dist so no momento.
<OliveiraBorges> uma dist*
<Celso> eu gostei muito do slackware nessa questao
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: escolha aquela que vc achar que tem o nome mais interessante, rs
<Celso> mas brinquei só pra aprender
<ilss> eu não sei o porque, mas essa deve ser a que mais utilizam, e deve ter algum motivo rs
<Celso> vou pra casa
<ilss> aah eu vou querer testar o centos rsrs
<ilss> vou ler mais sobre ele, e vou fazer aquela rede virtual que o omelete sugeriu
<OliveiraBorges> vou te passar esse site aqui
<ilss> vamos ver se dá pra brincar
<OliveiraBorges> tutorias bem bacana
<OliveiraBorges> blog.cesar.augustus.nom.br
<OliveiraBorges> este blog ensina a instalar mt coisa em varias DIST
<OliveiraBorges> nao fica limitado somente a 1 DIST
<ilss> eh legal, cliquei em um pra dar uma olhada
<ilss> legal que mostra varias distro
<ilss> a base é a mesma, mas alguns comandos são diferentes, isso que quis dizer OliveiraBorges
<OliveiraBorges> pt
<OliveiraBorges> pvt
<ilss> por exemplo, no ubuntu agente vai la e da um apt-get
<ilss> no centos pelo que vi parece que é yum
<OliveiraBorges> sim, tb ja percebi isso, rs
<ilss> poxa legal, ensina a configurar servidor de email, web
<OliveiraBorges> tem tb o guidohardware
<OliveiraBorges> forum ubuntu
<OliveiraBorges> ubuntu-pt
<ilss> ja vi varios no viva o linux, jurássico esse
<OliveiraBorges> sim , na VOL
<lini> pessoal alguem pode me indicar alguns livros de lpic 101? encontrei vários na net mas gostaria de uma sugestão de algum que já leu
<lini> alguém que já leu*
<Fisico> como instalo o virtualbox no debian 6?
<OliveiraBorges> desculpa, mas ja procurou no google ?
<omelete> lini,  tenho um aqui q ganhei de presente
<omelete> li umas partes e achei legal
<omelete> deixa ver o nome aqui
<lini> omelete, encontrei na net um com +- 250 pag, aí nao sei... penso que seja muito resumido
<omelete> linux fundamentos, pratica e cerfificação lpi
<omelete> do adilson rodrigues
<ilss> alguem ja teve experiencia em instalar os drivers para placa de video ? uma ati radeon
<omelete> 525 paginas esse
<Rudolf> ilss: deus te ajude
<ilss> vixe, ja vi que não vai ser facil rs
<ilss> no notebook eu encontrei falando sobre a nvidia optmius
<ilss> ainda nao tive oportunidade, mas vou testar
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal to com bronca aqui
<claudio-tux> desativer meu wireless, agora ele nao me da a opção de ativar mais
<claudio-tux> 12.04
<claudio-tux> desativei pelo icone na parte de cima do unity
<claudio-tux> cliquei na conexao de rede
<claudio-tux> depois em desabilitar rede sem fio
<claudio-tux> mas agora a opção fica cinza (Inasecivel
<claudio-tux> aguma luz?
<claudio-tux> alguma
<Rudolf> ilss: SEU NOTEBOOK É NVIDIA OPTIMUS?
<mwallacesd> nuss mano deu branco aqui, qual é mesmo o camando pra pegar algo especifico em um url?
<mwallacesd> tipo é wget num é?
<ilss> Rudolf é
<ilss> mwallacesd pra baixar é wget url
<ilss> até onde eu saiba
<mwallacesd> algum parametro ilss ???
<ilss> não que eu me lembre rs
<ilss> ele baixa pra pasta atual, se não me engano
<Rudolf> ilss: meus pesames
<ilss> Rudolf pq
<mwallacesd> Que saco é um flash
<mwallacesd> e não deixa eu pegar ele, vem o html
<mwallacesd> tem um esqueminha do Firefox não tem?
<mwallacesd> Como é
<ilss> acho que tem algum addon se não me engano pro ff
<lini> omelete, vlw ae, vou dár uma olhada
<lini> omelete, obrigadao ae fera
<mwallacesd> mano tipo um orbit da vida pra linux
<mwallacesd> quem usa?
<claudio-tux> powwww
<claudio-tux> que merda e essa nesse 12.04
<claudio-tux> nao consigo mais ativar meu wireless
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-VPCF132FX:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<claudio-tux> [sudo] password for claudio:
<claudio-tux> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Rudolf> ilss: nao eh suportado pelo kernel
<ilss> o que eu vi em alguns blogs, é que se por exemplo quero iniciar tal programa com suporte a placa de video, tenho que instalar ( algo que nao lembro o nome ), e executar por ele.. alguma coisa assim =/
<ilss> dexa eu procurar
<[orca]> rudolf: pronto, funcionando
<[orca]> só uma perguntinha, onde eu posso arrumar o deb do firefox?
<[orca]> e flash-nonfree
<[orca]> o trisquel não dispôem destes repositórios
<[orca]> poderiam me dizer um link onde eu possa conseguir os dois pacotes?
<Rudolf> [orca]: formatou e funcionou?
<Rudolf> ilss: bumblebee
<Rudolf> ilss: eu uso
<Rudolf> ilss: mas nem me faz diferença
<[orca]> rudolf: sim, não sei que ouve, ao meu ver, modo mais fácil de concertar.
<ilss> isso mesmo
<ilss> serio.. hm
<[orca]> rudolf: bem, eu preciso um pouco aina do wine, ainda estou me familiarisando com o orca e tauus.
<[orca]> agora to precisando do link dos debs que falei aí.
<[orca]> firefox e flash
<ilss> Rudolf pelo que vi em alguns testes lá deu um pouco de diferença, mas em jogos nada ? por exemplo
<[orca]> no ubuntu dá, mas no trisquel, ele nos repositorios só tem coisa livre, codigo aberto
<[orca]> em fim se alguém poder da esta ajuda vou ficar muito, realmente muito grato.
<mwallacesd> Baixei o arquivo flash que tavada dando dor de cabeça aqui, mas não o consigo executar, automaticamente o sistema tenta abri com o movie player porém se trata de um .swf interativo onde você tem que clicar no botão avançar pra ver as outras paginas....Alguma recomendação?
<Rudolf> ilss: jogos?
<Rudolf> ilss: jogos = windows
<Rudolf> ilss: nao uso linux para jogos (nao mais)
<ilss> sim, por curiosidade, vi que é possivel instalar alguns
<ilss> em tarefas comuns não deve ter nenhuma diferença mesmo
<ilss> tanto que não senti diferença nenhuma, ela ta mortinha aqui no note, não é ?
<[orca]> se a maioria dos jogos se fossem feitas em python, acredito eu que poderiamos jogar de boano linux.
<xGrind> [orca], pq?
<[orca]> xgrind: porque q?
<xGrind> [orca]> se a maioria dos jogos se fossem feitas em python, acredito eu que poderiamos jogar de boano linux.
<[orca]> ah sim...
<[orca]> xgrind: até onde meus conhecimentos me permitem penssar, o python oferece compatibilidade, em windows linux, ...
<[orca]> e acho q mac
<[orca]> mas em fim, a maioria das pessoas ainda usa windows, então a maioria dos programas vai ta voltado para estas pessoas, eu acho
<ilss> isso é verdade
<omelete> ñ entendo mto bem
<omelete> mas acho q é por causa do directx
<omelete> teria q passar td pra opengl
<Rudolf> [orca]: aaaaaaaaaa,  nao eh esse o problema
<Rudolf> [orca]: jogos sao feitos em c++
<Rudolf> [orca]: o problema sao directx 11 ou opengl
<[orca]> sim, e?
<Rudolf> [orca]: a mairia escolhe directx 11
<Rudolf> [orca]: windows
<[orca]> ah, sim isso eu sei
<Rudolf> [orca]: c++ roda em linux tao bem quanto em windows
<[orca]> sim disso eu tbm sei
<[orca]> rudolf: nestas minhas férias, acho q vou voltar a estudar python. faz bem um pouco de estudos, até agora as férias ta um certo ahn, saco =P
<[orca]> rudolf: mas, vc pode me ajudar com as debs?
<[orca]> vou pegar minhas apostilas de python e recomeçar, antigamente eu até que fiquei rasoavel na linguagem mas agora, esqueci muita coisa
<Rudolf> he
<mwallacesd> Então...
<mwallacesd> Baixei o arquivo flash que tavada dando dor de cabeça aqui, mas não o consigo executar, automaticamente o sistema tenta abri com o movie player porém se trata de um .swf interativo onde você tem que clicar no botão avançar pra ver as outras paginas....Alguma recomendação?
<mwallacesd> Ja vi como
<mwallacesd> É simples
<mwallacesd> Só arratar e soltar o arquivo no navegador
<mwallacesd> Palhaçada né?
<mwallacesd> Oo
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha fala sério!!!
<[orca]> rudolf: ainda tava penssando na briga que teve hoje aqui por causa do spam, po eu ri muito
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: fica usando coisa de windows
<Rudolf> [orca]: é, o cara é maleta
<Rudolf> [orca]: ficou me perseguindo em outros canais
<Rudolf> [orca]: super hacker
<[orca]> ah risada
<mwallacesd> Oo pow não entendi isso de fica usando coisa de Windows...
<[orca]> neste irc a cada dia tem uma peçinha =X
<[orca]> ah super-hacker é?
<mwallacesd> Rudolf, ???
<mwallacesd> Cri ... Cri ...
<[orca]> barna: fala aí!
<[orca]> barna: tudo bem aí?
<barna> [orca], blz e vc?
<[orca]> barna: ótimo!
<[orca]> barna: concertei aqui meus ahn, problemas
<barna> massa!
<[orca]> barna: o ubuntu, não estava pegando direito neste pc, realmente, a verção era muito antiga, e não tava pegando corretamente, então como as verções são digamos, em unity então pegeui e instalei trisquel
<mwallacesd> verÇões foi das trevas ali em cima ein Orca!
<mwallacesd> =P
<xGrind> hahuahu
<xGrind> [orca], seu portuguêis ta bão hein xD
<[orca]> cara, eu ainda usa a 10.10
<[orca]> maus
<[orca]> tou fazendo umas coisinhas uaua
<xGrind> não fazendo spam, ta valendo :D
<mwallacesd> Porra meu vou te contar, que tedio!!! Acabei de terminar o modulo de programação estruturada e agora vem Orientada a Objetos e ainda falta Logica 3 modulos atrazados!!!
<xGrind> oq aconteceu com aquele infeliz?
<mwallacesd> To frito!!!
<sistematico> Quem tava fazendo SPAM aqui?
<mwallacesd> hahahahaha
<[orca]> ah cara, bem-vindo ao clube dos tediados auauaua
<[orca]> mas meu tédio é outras coisas, problema de nao ter nada pra fazer
<mwallacesd> Véio to já to morrendo aqui!!! E é somente introdução a programação...
<[orca]> xgrind: o spamer? auauauau
<xGrind> sim. o colega do Rudolf  kk
<[orca]> xgrind: só de me lembrar eu finco rindo aqui.
<[orca]> xgrind: fico*
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha, maldade. Vocês não prestam não valem um amendoin mucho pow hahaahaha
<[orca]> pior q eu gosto de programaçõ, mas sei la...
<[orca]> po que digitação mesmo
<xGrind> mwallacesd, o cara veio querendo ajuda pra fazer spam e ainda ficou zuando os caras kk
<[orca]> programação*
<mwallacesd> sério?
<Rudolf> xGrind: VULGO ZÉ ROELA
<mwallacesd> hahahahaha
<mwallacesd> Tô falando
<xGrind> alguem ja viu essa linguagem? visualG ?
<xGrind> kk
<mwallacesd> Deixa eu voltar aqui porque ainda falta muita coisa...
<mwallacesd> Flw galerinha do mal!
<xGrind> flws o/
<mwallacesd> Abraços!
<[orca]> vai lá
<[orca]> =P
<[orca]> xgrind: vamos ver qual vai ser a o zoador de amanhã =X
<xGrind> kk
<[orca]> xgrind:po risada, tu digita como m colega meu, hahaha
<xGrind> preguiça ><
<[orca]> um colega(
<[orca]> ahahaha
<xGrind> mes q vem começo um curso tecnico de informatica e falaram q a primeira linguagem q aprende é o visualG. mas eu to vendo aki, é muito gay kk
<[orca]> preciso ajeitar minha voz sapi nas pronucias pra nao travar com certas palavras
<xGrind> é em portugues a bagaça
<xGrind> como assim [orca] ?
<[orca]> que lingaugem é esta?
<xGrind> tipo delphi, mas é gay pra caramba
<[orca]> ah meu Deus
<[orca]> eu me morro
<[orca]> linguagem *
<[orca]> porque "gay"? nao entendi.
<[orca]> e voz sapi, uma coisa q ler tudo q vcs tao digitando aí pra mim.
<xGrind> qq coisinha, ele ja da erro.
<[orca]> xgrind: nao sei coo explicar como é exatamente, mas ela ler a tela.
<xGrind> fresco hein [orca] ? kk. le ae vc :D
<[orca]> como...
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> eu não enchergo. não tenho visão, então preciso de algo q leia a tela pra eu poder mecher no pc.
<xGrind> entendi
<[orca]> xgrind: compriend?
<[orca]> hahahacompriende.
<xGrind> capitche xD
<[orca]> po eu vou quebrar este teclado, ahah
<[orca]> humph
<[orca]> em fim...
<Rudolf> xGrind: PQ VISUALG
<Rudolf> xGrind: e nao uma linguagem que é usada no mundo real?
<[orca]> nunca ouvi falar em visualG, sério.
<xGrind> Rudolf, sei la. eu vou começar a fazer um curso tecnico mes q vem e tem colega meu fazendo la ja. falaram q a primeira q aprende e' essa, depois delphi
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiueiuh
<Rudolf> ah jisu
<xGrind> tb nunca tinha visto ninguem falar. agora q fui ver no baixaki. é tipo delphi, mas bem fraquinho. gambiarra brasileira kk
<Rudolf> xGrind: tu vai aprender algo por fora né?
<Rudolf> xGrind: tá pagando quanto?
<xGrind> de graça :D
<Rudolf> xGrind: certeza que compensa o gasto?
<Rudolf> xGrind: ah, entao blza
<Rudolf> de graça até injeção na testa
<Rudolf> xGrind: o unico problema é que tempo não é de graça
<Rudolf> xGrind: bom, cuidar da vida
<Rudolf> depois eu volto
<[orca]> po delphi ta ficando meio obsoleta com o tempo, o eu tou errado?
<[orca]> delphi é linguagem de programação fechado né? o os programas q interpreta lá é pago né?
<xGrind> nem sei. sou noob kk
<xGrind> qndo me formar no curso, dae posso falar alguma coisa :D
<[orca]> xgrind: sim é.
<[orca]> xgrind: mas... só digo q eu fiquei sabendo aí,
<[orca]> huahuahauhauah
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<[orca]> rodrigo23: fala aí broter!
<[orca]> aaaaha
<RodrigO23> [[orca]]: Fala orca
<RodrigO23> como q vc esta bro
<[orca]> be, graças a Deus, e tu?
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-03
<Fisico> preciso instalar o meu driver de video, tem algum jeito que não seja procurando on line?
<lini> Fisico, q distro aí?
<lini> q driver é?
<Fisico> lini: aqui eu acabei de instalar o debian squeeze
<Fisico> preciso instalar todos os drivers
<Fisico> de video, chipset
<Fisico> to mudando para o linux, em windows tem os do cd aqui
<Fisico> mas eu to empacado e não saio do lugar, num consigo instalar lini
<Fisico> num acho nada
<lini> Fisico, lspci | grep -i vga
<lini> v q placa é
<Fisico> vou colar aqui
<Fisico> pera ai
<alvaro> Barna :)
<Fisico> =e/cabral/Downloads# lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1) root@quantum:/home/cabral/Downloads#
<barna> blz
<Fisico> como faço agora lini?
<alvaro> Ainda estou com o bug no Utilitario de Unidades
<alvaro> Só pedir para fazer o autoteste do SMART da mensagem de erro interno e o Utilitario fecha-se por completo
<lini> Fisico, vc pode instalar os dos repos ou do site da nvidia
<lini> apt-get update && apt-cache search nvidia
<Fisico> tem no repos?
<Fisico> obrigado lini
<lini> mas se for o do siite
<alvaro> Barna há como solucionar isso?
<lini> Fisico, pera, melhor o do site
<Fisico> será q instalou lini? fez um monte de coisa aqui
<[orca]> fala aí galera
<[orca]> barna: taa aí?
<lini> Fisico, aquilo era pra procurar o nome só, mas acho q n vai instalar o dirver de video
<Fisico> vou dar uma olhada no site então lini
<lini> Fisico, é 64bits ou 32
<Fisico> lini: debian 6 64 bits
<Fisico> no site só tem 9500 gt, no caso é 9600 gt
<Fisico> pode?
<lini> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/45568
<lini> esse ae
<lini> Fisico, apt-get install make gcc
<Fisico> tá
<[orca]> lini: aí cara, sabe onde eu posso arrumar um deb do flash?
<lini> para instalar isso vc vai ter q fechar o ambiente grafico depois
<[orca]> lini: tou precisando.
<lini> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lini> nprecisa do deb
<[orca]> lini? tou usando trisquel, não tem coisa "não livre" aqui
<[orca]> tipo instalar do repositorio, preciso baixar a deb
<Fisico> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados. N: Ignoring file 'dropbox.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<[orca]> lini: mas vou tentar instalar pelo repositorio
<Fisico> lini:  é uma estensão .run, eu uso dpkg -i?
<[orca]> perdi a tua msg, repete aí por favor
<[orca]> flashplugin-nonfree?
<lini> nope
<lini> .run é diferente
<lini> isso ae
<lini> .run é assim
<lini> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.59.run
<lini> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.59.run
<lini> provavelmente vai dar uns erros
<alvaro> Barna está aí?
<[orca]> lini: é amigo, precciso do deb, nao tem no repositorio do trisquel
<[orca]> preciso*
<[orca]> lini: é.. ouvi dizer q só vai ter o tar.gz pra eu baixar...
<Fisico> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before                      installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING             THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver                   download page at www.nvidia.com.
<[orca]> lini: aliás, eu li isso.
<Fisico> que que vc acha lini?
<Fisico>   ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<Fisico>          '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find
<Fisico>          suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available
<Fisico>          on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Pskol> tem que parar o xorg
<Pskol> primeiro
<barna> voltei
<[orca]> barna: é...
<barna> kras hoje o dia ta mega corrido!
<barna> trabalho pacas, policia, paixão, lavar roupa nossa... q dia.....
<[orca]> barna: é... deve tá =X
<[orca]> barna: paichão? auauau
<[orca]> f
<barna> claro! tem q alimentar a alma tb!
<[orca]> eita
<[orca]> letra f saiu sem intenções, eu uso as vezez alguma letra pra travar aqui o cliente de voz
<[orca]> barna: mas pq policia?
<lini> Fisico, é isso que o Pskol disse, mas ae vc vai ficar só no modo texto hein
<lini> Fisico, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pskol> cuidado com a tela preta em
<Pskol> huahuha
<lini> dae exec os 2 comandos
<lini> se der zica
<Fisico> deixa eu tentar
<lini> Fisico, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lini> dae vorta
<lini> qqr coisa reinicia ele
<Fisico> tá
<lini> dae vc tá a salvo! : )
<Fisico> vou tentar
<lini> Pskol, só pra ele nao se apavora quando a seta branca ficar piscando
<Fisico> arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado..
<Pskol> :)
<Pskol> service gdm stop
<Fisico> :)
<Pskol> depois service gdm start
<Pskol> try ai
<lini> Pskol, : )
<Fisico> xo ver
<Pskol> acho q tiraram o /etc/init.d
<Fisico> service gdm stopgdm: unrecognized service
<Pskol> se ta usando gnome?
<Pskol> ou kde
<lini> hmm
<lini> deve c kde
<Pskol> se for eh kdm
<Fisico> o debian 6
<Fisico> o ultimo debian
<Pskol> pff
<Pskol> debian 6.. hmm
<Fisico> acabei de instalar
<Pskol> entao eh /etc/init.d/gdm stop mesmo
<Pskol> como ROOT
<Fisico> mas estou como root
<lini> Fisico, n era o outro ?
<Fisico> o q lini? num entendi?
<lini> n era outro sistema?
<lini> debian-like?
<Fisico> não, eu instalei a ultima versão, puxei e instalei
<Fisico> aqui
<Fisico> root@quantum:/home/cabral/Downloads# /etc/init.d/gdm stop bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Fisico> lini:  e o chipset no repos tem?
<lini> Fisico, pega o do site
<Pskol> Fisico, cara, so se vc ta usando o xdm ou kdm
<lini> tenta ae
<Fisico> lini: vou procurar
<lini> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lini> /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Fisico> Pskol:  eu peguei o debian squeeze do site
<Fisico> debian
<Fisico> lini: xo tentar
<Pskol> CTRL+ALT+F2 login as root
<Pskol>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pskol>  /etc/init.d/gdm
<Pskol> depois do stop, instala os driver, depois start
<Pskol> Fisico, ah
<Fisico> root@quantum:/home/cabral/Downloads# /etc/init.d/gdm stop bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado root@quantum:/home/cabral/Downloads# /etc/init.d/kdm stop bash: /etc/init.d/kdm: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado root@quantum:/home/cabral/Downloads# /etc/init.d/gdm stop bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado root@quantum:/home/cabral/Downloads# /etc/init.d/
<Pskol> Fisico, usa gdm3
<Pskol> ao inves de so gdm
<Fisico> amigos, vou ter q sair
<Fisico> eu to na faculdade, no laboratório
<Fisico> mas eu tento amanhã pela manha
<Pskol> falto o 3
<Pskol> blz
<Fisico> Pskol:  muito obrigado
<Fisico> lini:  muito obrgiado
<Fisico> obrigado
<Fisico> abraços
<Fisico> boa noite
<Pskol> falow
<lini> fkiws
<lini> Pskol, debian 6 rtá com gdm?
<Pskol> lini, negocio q agora eh gdm3
<lini> hum
<lini> dá certo
<Pskol> mudou o nome
<Pskol> testa ai
<Pskol> rs
<lini> aqui é gdm
<Pskol> o meu ubuntu 10.04 ainda eh gdm soh
<lini> mas to no arch
<lini> mas to usando gnome3
<Pskol> mas gdm nao eh gnome
<lini> lol
<lini> craro
<lini> xo v como é o gdm3
<lini> Pskol, mas gdm3 usa-se com gnome3
<lini> né?
<Pskol> acho q nao necessariamente
<lini> mas é o conveniente
<lini> penso eu
<lini> aqui nem tenho opcao de instala o gdm antigo
<lini> pois é rolling release, mas o gdm tá bem diferentao
<lini> tá lindao : )
<Pskol> hauha
<Pskol> eh ta cheio de frescuras
<Pskol> r
<Pskol> rs
<[orca]> gnome 3?
<lini> aham
<lini> no inicio é meio estranho
<lini> só n gostei do layout do gnome3 default do ubuntu 11
<lini> aqui instalei o tint2, inseri a taskbar
<lini> pra trabalhar mais rápido
<[orca]> gente, vcs sabem de algum pacote que toque os ágios em .aac?
<[orca]> hahaha
<MrBoss> alguém ta com problema no pidgin pra conectar-se no msn ?
<[orca]> eu naum, aliás ainda não tentei.
<barna> eu to on no msn aki!
<[orca]> mas tento daqui a pouco e te respondo.
<[orca]> entao, ele responde =X
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, aqui tá conectando normal.
<MrBoss> aqui nao consigo entrar
<MrBoss> rro de conexão do servidor Notification:
<MrBoss> Tempo esgotado para conexão
<[orca]> eitaa
<MrBoss> Dead_Thinker, poderia passar a config que vc tem no seu pidgin ?
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, claro, 1m
<Dead_Thinker> por sinal eu uso 2 contas de MSN aqui
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, na aba avançado, tem servidor: messenger.hotmail.com, porta: 1863, servidor de método http: gateway.messenger.hotmail.com, e os 3 checkboxes de baixo marcados, só o acima que n fica
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, vê ai se funfa
<MrBoss> nada
<breno> opa, faz pouco tempo q to no linux, alguém sabe me dizer se existe algo tipo um ponto de recuperação do sistema?
<MrBoss> Dead_Thinker, marquei a primeira opção e foi
<breno> opa, faz pouco tempo q to no linux, alguém sabe me dizer se existe algo tipo um ponto de recuperação do sistema?
<sexpistol> breno, alguem me corrige se eu estiver errado, mas por default n tem
<[orca]> por padrao nao tem, quer dizer q tem como ativar um ponto de restauracao? hmm
<sexpistol> [orca], nada que um aplicativo nao resolva
<Pskol> so se vc fez um backup antes
<sexpistol> a restauracao nao é um backup?
<[orca]> eu eu já tive problemas, uma restauracao resolveria o caso, se eu soubesse usar, claro
<Monarquista> Bom dia pra quem fica!
<fabioluciano> breno, se você ativou o dejadup quando instalou vai ter como 'restaurar', senão. Sorry,
<ilss`off> alguem ja instalou o centos 5.8 no virtualbox ? Não estou conseguindo configurar a rede
<ilss`off> consegui :)
<Maico> opa, boa noite
<Maico> alguem online que possa me ajudar? :P
<deadlock> Maico, qual é a bronca?
<Maico> pow
<Maico> saca só
<Maico> eu criei um post no forum deixa eu te manda o link
<Maico> q fica mais facil
<Maico> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,97404.0.html
<Maico> ae
<Maico> saca ai vê se vc sabe
<Maico> :\
<deadlock> vou ver
<Maico> beleza, obrigado cara!
<deadlock> Maico, você sabe gerenciar usuários e grupos?
<Maico> rapaz, não muito bem
<Maico> =\
<Maico> sabe fazer deadlock? :´
<Maico> :[
<deadlock> Maico, vou te passar um link, espera
<Maico> opa
<Maico> beleza, agradeço por tentar ajudar!
<Maico> to tentando resolver isso tem dias ja
<Maico> =\
<deadlock> Maico, tipo
<deadlock> você teria que restringir o acesso do usuário ao bash
<deadlock> criaria um grupo de usuário (remoteuser, por exemplo) e restringiria o acesso ao bash
<deadlock> mas não tenho ideia de como fazer
<deadlock> deixa eu procurar um link pra ti
<Maico> beleza
<deadlock> Maico, isso pode ajudar: http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guia_do_Linux/Avan%C3%A7ado/Restri%C3%A7%C3%B5es_de_acesso,_recursos_e_servi%C3%A7os/Limitando_recursos_no_bash
<deadlock> mais especificamente, aqui: http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guia_do_Linux/Avan%C3%A7ado/Restri%C3%A7%C3%B5es_de_acesso,_recursos_e_servi%C3%A7os/Limitando_recursos_no_bash#Restri.C3.A7.C3.B5es_b.C3.A1sicas_do_shell_bash_com_bash_-r.2F--restricted.2C_rbash
<deadlock> Maico, você pode fazer melhor
<Maico> to vendo la a parada do false login
<deadlock> você faz o tratamento, via código, para quando o usuário logar, abrir o bash em modo restrito, como neste link: http://linuxandfriends.com/2008/09/07/bash-restricted-shell/
<Maico> se eu fizer isso
<Maico> ate o user root
<Maico> estará restrito?
<deadlock> Maico, você tem que fazer isso com o usuário que abrir a conexão (que nunca deve ser o usuário root)
<deadlock> um momento, já venho
<deadlock> Maico, e aí?
<Maico> eu botei o cliente de rbash
<Maico> ele ta bem restrito mas ainda n é assim que eu queria
<Maico> deixa eu ver se acho uma screenshot
<Maico> pera
<deadlock> ok
<Maico> deadlock não achei a screen :\
<Maico> mas ele basicamente
<Maico> loga no ssh e nao aparecer o bash
<Maico> ele fica ali no motd de entrada
<Maico> com uma msg escrito
<Maico> digite control + c para desconectar ou minimize a tela.
<deadlock> Maico, tipo, me explica como funciona o sistema
<deadlock> é web ou desktop?
<Maico> desktop
<Maico> o sistema funciona junto com o proxifier
<Maico> eu abro o proxifier
<Maico> abro o ssh conecto nele
<Maico> e me conecto no jogo
<Maico> e o ssh fica tunnelando minha conexao
<Maico> no caso o servidor que eu jogo é alemao
<Maico> meu ping fica altissimo
<Maico> mas qdo eu boto pra tunnelar com um servidor nos eua que tenho
<Maico> fica de boa
<deadlock> ah, sim
<Maico> mas eu queria passar pra uns amigos
<Maico> ai pra n passar acesso a shell
<Maico> queria uns users restritos
<Maico> sem acesso a comandos
<Maico> somente a logar
<deadlock> você poderia criar uma espécie de console, para quando o cara conectar via ssh, você chamava o executável do console criado, e então o deixaria travado
<Maico> ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSO
<Maico> é isso mesmo!
<Maico> vc sabe fazer?
<Maico> :o
<deadlock> dá pra fazer, sim
<Maico> me ensina
<deadlock> tipo, Maico
<deadlock> teria que fazer um cliente e um servidor
<deadlock> no servidor, é onde esse console vai estar
<Maico> certo
<deadlock> quando o cliente se conecta, você deixa o console rodando
<deadlock> no lado cliente, é só a conexão
<deadlock> mas facilitaria sendo via socket
<Maico> rapaz
<Maico> vc entende mto mais que eu
<Maico> como vc achar que deve ser
<Maico> eu faço
<Maico> rsrs
<deadlock> haha, que nada
<deadlock> Maico, faz via socket, assim o cara não precisa nem logar com nenhum usuário
<Maico> mas tem q ter user, pq no caso vai ser um user pra cada
<deadlock> eu pensei que você queria ssh por ser o único modo
<Maico> eu pretendo tirar um R$zinho tb
<Maico> vendendo
<Maico> 5 reais cada user
<Maico> ta lindo
<Maico> skapskap
<deadlock> Maico, sim, então você cria os próprios usuários em um banco, manualmente
<Maico> se vc ta dizendo blz
<deadlock> e na parte servidor verifica usuário e senha
<deadlock> mas sem precisar que o usuário seja do sistema
<deadlock> vou indo
<deadlock> boa sorte com a empreitada :)
<wander> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> dia
<AndersonFloripa> Que aqui usa ubuntu apenas pra quebrar senha wep?
<AndersonFloripa> uyhduhsadhas
<AndersonFloripa> quem*
<mwallacesd> Bom dia!
<mwallacesd> Beleza galerinha do mal ou do bem...
<Rudolf> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4658623_700b.jpg
<mwallacesd> Se eu trabalhasse sentado a 135 graus, acho que dormiria
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> Rudineiw,
<mwallacesd> Errei Rudolf
<mwallacesd> Oo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: dois
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: da ultima vez meu chefe perguntou se eu estava em casa
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<NanDoMateUs> hey
<pedronsso> Galera To com poblema no drive da minha placa de video Ati alguem tem uma Dica para me salvar ????
<mwallacesd> Hahaha troca de placa
<mwallacesd> Oo
<mwallacesd> Drive propietario ATI no linux funfa, mas vejo muita gente reclamando!
<mwallacesd> ...
<mwallacesd> Cri ... Cri
<Ronaldo> Boa tarde. Tenho uma pergunta de leigo. Tenho um processador core 2 duo. Qual ubuntu baixar? 32 ou 64 bits? Isso tem algo a ver?
<Rudolf> < mwallacesd> Hahaha troca de placa
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: bom se for notebook
<mwallacesd> Hahahah então que ele troque de notebook pow, hahahah Rudolf
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> Man, tipo quero add um Kill grafico aqui
<mwallacesd> Tipo velha guarda kurumin 2.2 se dava un clique na paradinha e o icone do mouse se convertia em caveirinha dai era so ir na janelinha e matar
<Rudolf> isso é gay
<mwallacesd> Ao inves de estar matandos os procesos por PID
<mwallacesd> Hahahahahaha
<mwallacesd> E pro meu filho pow
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: sei
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas enfim, ensina ele a usar o kill
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha sério mano ele te 3 anos
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas na boa, ficar matando processo não é normal
<mwallacesd> Nem que fosse um ninja né
<Rudolf> sei não
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<Rudolf> seu filho de 3 anos sabe clicar num icone depois escolher outro?
<mwallacesd> Bom eu nunca vi um ninja de 3 anos, tenho minhas duvidas
<Rudolf> se sim, acho que consegue aprender a ler e comandos com ps ax |grep
<mwallacesd> Ohhh ele ja sabe fazer uma porrada de coisas!
<mwallacesd> Quero que ele aprenda graficamente alguns procedimentos mais complexos para a idade dele
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: knoppix tem source livre
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: leia e copie
<paquistaum> boa tarde gente
<mwallacesd> Na verdade vai fazer quatro, pelo menos sabe ligar o computador e o notebook, clicar e abrir o tuxpaint e faz suas gracinhas
<mwallacesd> Tem dificuldade para usar o mouse pad do note mas arrebenta no mouse normal
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: amem
<Rudolf> paquistaum: tarde
<mwallacesd> Amén é para os débeis, aleluia para o fracos e oprimidos! Meu muleke é guerreiro, resistencia! tem um futuro escrito Rudolf ... Seria conveniente um Ahuu! tipo Sparta mas já seria demasiada melação!
<mwallacesd> Hahahahahha
<Rudolf> Ahuuuu?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> não seria Rauuuuuu
<mwallacesd> Rau que porra é essa, assim saiu o grito dos caras no idioma portugay do Brasil?
<mwallacesd> Fala sérioQ!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: portugay?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: vc é gringo?
<sistematico> putz
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha.
<mwallacesd> Amem.... Amen Corner! Totally head banger!
<mwallacesd> Black metaller!
<mwallacesd> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=amen+corner+discografia&hl=pt-BR&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=HSXzT9TiEOSi2wXksrTOCw&ved=0CEQQ_AUoAQ&biw=1231&bih=712
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: bebeu?
<wzk> putz
<mwallacesd> Bebi .. Bebi... "Si eu pudeci eu matava mil" Que eu so caba homi
<mwallacesd> KkKkKkKkKkKkKkKkKkk
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: também tá apostando o cu no truco?
<mwallacesd> Bom  gringo não, nasci no Brasil mas vivo no exterior a muitos anos.
<mwallacesd> Truco e um jogo complexo que requer maiores habilidades que o Poker.
<mwallacesd> Cuidado com suas palavras, só que é sabe!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mora onde?
<mwallacesd> Não domino truco mas conheço 3 modalides diferentes e me considero um bom jogador. Tem que saber "blefar"
<Rudolf> http://mortoray.com/2012/06/11/whats-to-love-about-c/
<mwallacesd> Mexicow Círi como diria un gabacho ....
<mwallacesd> Véio  vc realmente acha que uma criança de 3-4 anos vai poder fazer isso:  ps -ef | grep tuxpaint
<mwallacesd> ???
<mwallacesd> É muito mais pratico um icone kill, concorda?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: pratico e idiosincrático
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas como te disse acima
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: o codigo é livre, copie
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: nao bata cabeça com isso nao
<mwallacesd> To montando um destes aqui quero escolher uma caveirinha decente pra ele... É até didatico parou de funcionar filho? Sim, parou... Clica na caveirinha e clica na janelinha...
<mwallacesd> Pronto pai, já matei!@
<mwallacesd> Ahh muleke, todo um BOPE, nénão (caveirinha)?
<mwallacesd> Alguém aqui usa xmms?
<mwallacesd> Tem editor de tags mp3?
<sistematico> IMHO, o XMMS tá pra lá de ultrapassado, eu usava isso em 2002 amiguinho.
<mwallacesd> É eu concordo, mas eu gosto.
<mwallacesd> Sr. sistematico
<mwallacesd> Beleza?
<Pskol> eu uso o xmms
<mwallacesd> Opa! Aí sim ein!!!
<Pskol> rapido, facil. e ele toca musicas
<mwallacesd> Isso!
<Pskol> ele eh antigo mesmo, mas eh bom
<sistematico> Eu uso MPD + gMPC.
<sistematico> Mas gosto é gosto.
<mwallacesd> Sou da mesma opnião, software bom é quando ele cumpre seu objetivo e quando esse objetivo é uma unica tarefa é melhor ainda...
<sistematico> Não é sempre que eu estou com o X aberto, e aqui a música nunca para.
<mwallacesd> Tipo não curto muito players que tocam uma porrada de coisas
<sistematico> Alem do que eu ouço a mesma música em vários PCs.
<mwallacesd> Um player para videos e outro para musica
<Rudolf> mplayer2 -shuffle */*
<Pskol> eh a filosofia KISS
<mwallacesd> Que filosofia é essa, Pskol ?
<mwallacesd> =)
<Pskol> keep it simple, stupid
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieueiuhe
<Rudolf> dois pés no peito
<Pskol> :)
<mwallacesd> Hahahahahaha
<sistematico> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle
<mwallacesd> Esse foi um handshoot do carinha americano que para a cerra eletrica com a mão, como se chama mesmo?
<sistematico> Serra.
<Rudolf> wtf "cerra"?
<sistematico> Tem que tratar mwallacesd.
<mwallacesd> Caraca, to esquecendo o português, já são varios anos fora né... Pelo menos tenho uma desculpa esfarrapada
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: como se escreve serra em espanhol?
<mwallacesd> Mas e ae, como se chama mesmo, em um dos ultimos filmes ele é tipo um guarda do bosque e se converte em um pássaro
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuehieuhieuheiueh
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: Chuck Norris?
<sistematico> Nossa véio.
<mwallacesd> Esse mesmo!
<sistematico> O cara deve estar usando drogas pesadas.
<mwallacesd> Vai falar que vc nunca viu algun filme do Chuck Norris sistematico ?
<mwallacesd> Rudolf, parecido: sierra
<Pskol> mwallacesd, ja usou a Libchuck?
<sistematico> mwallacesd: Já vi sim, mas a parte que ele vira um pássaro eu perdi.
<sistematico> Devo ter dormido.
<mwallacesd> O KISS do Pskol la  em cima foi que nem um fatal roundhouse do Chuck Norris!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: bom, ao menos não é "cierra"
<mwallacesd> Caralho ainda ta nisso?
<mwallacesd> Falá sério
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: vc que começou
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Rudolf> to no trabalho, nao estou em full mode irc
<sistematico> O caralho de quem está aonde?
<mwallacesd> Anyway, também tem tranbalho pendente aqui deixa eu ver o inbox tem varios Second Level resquest aqui
<sistematico> O que é SSecond Level Request?
<Rudolf> sistematico: nivel de suporte, acho eu
 * sistematico curioso.
<mwallacesd> hahaha isso, reinicar servidor IIS, verificar se o web services aparece pra todos e resetar umas senhas na base de dados MSSQL coisas rotinarias...
<mwallacesd> E claro alguns passwords reset e create accounts de OnBase
<sistematico> Nossa.
<sistematico> gzus
<sistematico> Socorro.
<Rudolf> sistematico: no que vc trabalha, mal lhe pergunte
<sistematico> Rudolf: Absolutamente nada.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sou um a tôa.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas não uso IIS, já é um progresso.
<Rudolf> sistematico: heuheiuehiuehiuehiuehieuhieuheiuheiueh
<Rudolf> é, IIS é tenso
<Rudolf> usei na época do NT4
<Rudolf> faz tempinho já
<sistematico> Rudolf: Como eu tenho bastante tempo livre, eu estou tentando ser um FreeBSD Developer, mas não está nada fácil.
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<sistematico> IIS é um lixo, instalei ele em meados de 98 pra nunca mais.
<sistematico> Deus me defenda.
<Rudolf> yeap!
<Rudolf> complicado
<sistematico> Tanto servidor bom por aí.
<Rudolf> mas tem quem prefere
<sistematico> Inclusive pra Windows.
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu subi um f9 aqui na VM para ftp / backup
<sistematico> NGinx, Apache, Hiawatha...
<sistematico> To tentando fazer isso agora!
<sistematico> Mas tá osso.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Qual programa você está usando?
<Rudolf> ftp, protfpd
<Rudolf> backup, escrevi um em python
<sistematico> Não..
<sistematico> O programa da VM?
<Rudolf> sistematico: vmware server
<sistematico> Rudolf: É pago?
<Rudolf> sistematico: não
<Rudolf> sistematico: não tem necessidade
<Rudolf> sistematico: se tivesse seria ESXi
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Como assim necessidade?
<Rudolf> ?!
<Rudolf> sistematico: o propósito é de baixa demada
<Rudolf> sistematico: não é serviço de bd
<sistematico> Perguntei se o VMWare é gratuito.
<Rudolf> sistematico: ou página com alta requisição
<Pskol> o server eh free
<Rudolf> 15:10 < sistematico> Rudolf: É pago?
<Rudolf> 15:11 < Rudolf> sistematico: não
<sistematico> ah
<Rudolf> cacilds
<sistematico> ok
<sistematico> Rudolf: Dizem que o VMWare é melhor que o VBox, é verdade?
<Rudolf> sistematico: sim, bem melhor
<Pskol> apesar q o vbox pra usuario comum nao faz tanta diferença comparado a vmware
<Pskol> sempre usei virtualbox trankilis
<Pskol> para fazer experiencias hehe
<Rudolf> Pskol: sim, funciona
<Pskol> e eh openn
<Rudolf> "open"
<Pskol> ainda bem q tem vc Rudolf
<Pskol> pra corrigir
<Pskol> heuheuha
<Pskol> :)
<mwallacesd> Vortei
<mwallacesd> Li vocês la em cima descendo a madera no IIS, bom eu concordo que existem melhores opções com certeza porém isso depende de varios fatores. A Cargill, A Merck, A Schering Plough, A Nafinsa, A ford,  etc são clientes nossos e todos eles usam IIS
<mwallacesd> sistematico e Rudolf
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: azar o seu e delas né
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: eu hein
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: como se fosse uma defesa a empresa ser grande
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: prova que estão amarradas a uma plataforma
<Rudolf> só isso
<mwallacesd> São corporações gigantes, e usam um sistema de falidações de Fatura eletronicas que um estandar aqui no Mexico, em quase todos esses clientes do nosso Software OnBase se usa um portal feito em .NET com uma Base de dados em Oracle ou MSSQL
<Rudolf> noss
<Rudolf> .NeT
<Rudolf> tá explicado
<Rudolf> taí a raiz do mal
<sistematico> mwallacesd: Oracle e Google estão na contra-mão da tecnologia, corra a avise-os.
<mwallacesd> E o esquema se seguraça em bem complicado atravez de web services onde temos entradas e saidas de xml
<Rudolf> criou-se .NET para escravizar
<sistematico> Coisa genial tu usar o IIS e acha-lo o máximo.
<sistematico> Sem comentários.
<mwallacesd> E sem contar com encriptação, eu jámas critico o esquema de outras empresas, mas o dinheiro esta ai são projetos de até 3.2 milhões de doláres
<mwallacesd> Quanto vocês geram por projeto?
<mwallacesd> Sem comentários vc sistematico, nem trabalha
<sistematico> Receba 1.000.000 de cliques por segundo como o Nginx faz, usando o maravilhoso  IIS.
<sistematico> Ao contrário de quem gosta do IIS, eu não trabalho, estudo.
<mwallacesd> Claro que obviamente contamos com o mesmo esquema porém com software especifico para unix-like com u server redhat e base de dados postgree e por ai vai...
<mwallacesd> Então estuda pra ganhar dinheiro não pra se achar o cara em linux e nada mais
<ilss> lol
<sistematico> mwallacesd: Aprenda, que eu não uso Linux.
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> ideologia x ideologia
<Rudolf> flame war detected
<ilss> kkkk
<sistematico> mwallacesd: Dê um Whois em mim é veja meu cloak, só uma dica, não é unnafiliated não :)
<mwallacesd> São pontos diferentes, e jamas disse que eu sou fa de ISS só que nosso clientes tem contratos e geramos muito dinheiro com isso
<mwallacesd> Já vi quanto eles te pagam?
<mwallacesd> NADA!
<Rudolf> vish, apelou para h4x0r
<mwallacesd> Hahahahahaha
<sistematico> mwallacesd: Seus clientes são burros, azar o deles, quer que façamos o que?
<sistematico> hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Isso, vc chegou onde eu queria!
<Rudolf> fire in the hole
<mwallacesd> Eles são burros EFETIVAMENTE! por isso geramos tanto
<mwallacesd> 10.500 clientes, posso citar alguns ai no Brasil Tipo o ITAU
<mwallacesd> 20 anos de mercado com um dos melhores ECM
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: cara, vc vive no mundo real
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: paga suas contas
<mwallacesd> BMP e ERP
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: esquece essa discussão
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: quem precisa saber, sabe tudo isso que vc falou
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: quem ainda não sabe não cheirou chão de fábrica ainda e não vale a pena discutir
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: keep rolling
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: www.knac.com
<mwallacesd> In fact
<mwallacesd> I agree
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: quando puder escute esta rádio
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: muito foda
<mwallacesd> E vc Rudolf, desculpe a intromissão e sem querer levantar flames, nem nada disso um pergunta de boa
<mwallacesd> Com o que trabalha atualmente?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: eu o que?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: eu trabalho com firewall
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: fortinet
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: pago, fechado
<mwallacesd> IS o especificamente o firewall de vocês
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: empresas que precisam de estabilidade E gerentes que gostam de graficos bunitinhos
<mwallacesd> Information Secuirty
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: cuma?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tu cheira chão de fábrica?
<sistematico> É farejador?
<Rudolf> sistematico: não atualmente
<sistematico> :)
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas foi em sentido figurado
<mwallacesd> sniffer
<ilss> enfim, alguem sabe onde fica o arquivo de config. de portas do httpd no centos ? :/
<sistematico> Rudolf: Calma aí amiguinho, por eu não trabalhar, não significa que nunca trabalhei.
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu me referi a vc?
<mwallacesd> Perguntava em geral se trabalhava com IS information security ou unicamente com o firewall propietario de vocês
<sistematico> Ah, tenho certeza que sim.
<Rudolf> sistematico: nao citei nomes, só disse que a discussão era inutil
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ah, pentest, vulnerabilidade
<sistematico> Rudolf: E quem eram os únicos que estavam conversando.
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas carro chefe eh firewall mesmo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: alta disponibilidade
<claudio-tux> e ai turma boa
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: eh nóis
<sistematico> ilss: Em /etc
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe pq meu skype sempre pede pra aceitar os termos quando reinicio a maquina?
<Rudolf> ilss: find /etc |grep httpd
<claudio-tux> drwx------  6 claudio claudio  4096 Jul  1 13:49 .Skype
<sistematico> ilss: grep -rls 'Port' /etc
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: mesmo existindo esse arqiuivo?
<Rudolf> grep -rls 'Port' |wc -l                                                                                                                                            15:46
<Rudolf> 44
<claudio-tux> qual arquivo?
<Rudolf> é uma boa
<ilss> achei galera, valeu !
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: arquivo entenda diretorio
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: mesmo existindo ~/.Skype aparece para aceitar a licensa?
<claudio-tux> pois é
<claudio-tux> essiste sim
<claudio-tux> *existe
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: experimentou apagar e tentar de novo?
<claudio-tux> não
<ilss> alguem sabe dizer porque uso httpd no centos em vez do apache, como no ubuntu por exemplo
<ilss> eu li algumas coisas mas não entendi de fato a diferença entre os dois ( desculpe a ignorancia )
<claudio-tux> as permissões estão certas?
<claudio-tux> drwx------  6 claudio claudio  4096 Jul  1 13:49 .Skype
<Rudolf> ilss: sem diferença
<Rudolf> ilss: frescura de cada distro
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: sim
<ilss> valeu
<mwallacesd> =) back
<ilss> nao to conseguindo fazer o acesso externo do apache
<ilss> ja liberei porta no roteador
<ilss> ja mudei a porta na config do apache
<ilss> e nada
<Rudolf> ilss: keep trying
<ilss> ja to tentando outra porta pois li que 80 e 8080 podem estar bloqueadas pelo provedor
<sistematico> ilss: No roteador tem que ter a mesma porta nos dois campos(se houverem).
<sistematico> E apontar para seu IP interno.
<sistematico> ilss: Tenta com a 8000.
<ilss> e a porta que esta no httpd.conf não tem que ser igual essa ?
<sistematico> Tem.
<ilss> entao, ai o problema, se eu colocar 8000 e reiniciar ele da erro
<sistematico> ilss: Porque só alterou no httpd.conf e não alterou no sites-enabled.
<sistematico> ilss: Vê se tem um arquivo ports.conf no diretório do Apache.
<ilss> o Listen 192.168.1.13:8000 isso ?
<sistematico> No sites-enabled vai achar algo mais ou menos assim *:80 mude pra *:8000
<sistematico> ilss: Ou Listen 127.0.0.1:8000
<sistematico> Ou ainda Listen *:8000
<sistematico> Depende do Server, do Sistema e de milhares de fatores.
<sistematico> ilss: Eu sou incapaz de acessar sistematico.no-ip.biz da rede interna.
<sistematico> Mas outros PCs em outras redes acessam.
<ilss> permission denied: make_sock could not bind to address
<ilss> é porque esta em uso ?
<Rudolf> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7MFSOBXUijw/Tk3vFmoEsSI/AAAAAAAAAxg/qpzKBM8BehU/s640/seya+e+saori+c%25C3%25B3pia.jpg
<ilss> consegui com a porta 49000 (vi em um forum)
<sistematico> Tem alguma coisa muito errada aí.
<sistematico> ilss: Portas baixas são destinadas a daemons, e altas para uso geral, como P2P, jogos e essas porcarias.
<sistematico> ilss: Não recomendo setar o Apache na 49000.
<sistematico> Mas aí é questão de gosto.
<ilss> pelo que vi alguma são bloqueadas pelo provedor, tipo 80
<sistematico> ilss: Qual é teu provedor?
<ilss> telefonica / fibra
<ilss> a 8000 nao esta em uso
<sistematico> Tu usa IPv6?
<ilss> nao
<sistematico> Qual teu roteador?
<ilss> se ponho a 8000 diz que nao tem porta disponivel e falha
<ilss> tplink
<ilss> wr841n
<sistematico> ilss: nmap localhost
<sistematico> Pra ver quais portas estão em uso.
<sistematico> ilss: Tem que parar o servidor tambem e "assegurar" que ele não está rodando.
<sistematico> ilss: ps -A | grep [nome_do_daemon]
<sistematico> ilss: Mesmo que a porta fosse bloqueada pelo provedor, jamais retornaria uma mensagem de erro.
<sistematico> ilss: Entendeu?
<sistematico> Até mesmo porque a 80 pode ser bloqueada pelo provedor e rodar normalmente na rede interna.
<ilss> entao, mas na interna funciona, a 80 e 8080
<sistematico> ilss: Não há problema nisso, entende?
<sistematico> hummm.
<ilss> qualquer outra não
<sistematico> canyouseeme.com
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<ilss> connection timed out
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> ilss: Tira uma ScreenShot do Forwarding do roteador e cola teus arquivos de configuração do Apache.
<ilss> sistematico https://dl.dropbox.com/u/88816238/httpd.conf
<ilss> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/88816238/print.jpg
<ilss> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/88816238/print2.jpg
<SeuMadruga> Maninho,
<GTK_Thi> eai
<sistematico> ilss: Poxa vida meu..
<sistematico> Listen 192.168.1.13:8080
<sistematico> NameVirtualHost *:8000
<sistematico> :\
<sistematico> Dormiu?
<sistematico> Coloca o maldito Listen no 127.0.0.1 ou localhost.
<sistematico> Esquece esse IP aí.
<sistematico> Se tu mudar de IP vai bugar, e com o 127.0.0.1 não.
<sistematico> ilss: Comenta o NameVirtualHost *:8000 ou coloca a mesma porta que tá no Listen.
<sistematico> ilss: Tenta usar a 80.
<sistematico> ilss: E libera a 80 no roteador, só a 8080 e 8000 estão liberadas.
<sistematico> ilss: Tendeu?
<sistematico> Listen 127.0.0.1:80 ou *:80 ou 0.0.0.0:80
<sistematico> Sei lá, um desses deve funcionar.
<sistematico> ilss: E reinicia o Apache toda vez que alterar algo, senão não tem efeito.
<ilss> ta dificil rs
<ilss> se eu coloco 127 ou localhost no listen ele nao abre na rede
<ilss> se coloco apenas 8080 ele abre na rede
<ilss> comentei o name virtualhost
<xGrind> alguem sabe como descobrir se o pc é 32 bit ou 64bit?
<ilss> o ip eu configurei fixo
<ilss> interno
<ilss> xgrind se a instalação está em 32 ou 64 ou se o seu processador suporta 64 ?
<sistematico> xGrind: /proc/cpuinfo
<sistematico> Eu acho.
<sistematico> ilss: Passa seu IP no PVT.
<sistematico> ilss: Maquina 1 -> http://sistematico.no-ip.biz Maquina 2 -> http://sistematico.no-ip.biz:82
<sistematico> ilss: Testa pra mim?
<ilss> xgrind: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<xGrind> vlw
<xGrind> eu usei isso e mostrou isso aki
<ilss> aqui nenhum dos dois abriu
<xGrind> ilss, se suporta 64.
<sistematico> O NO_IP não está rodando.
<sistematico> Peraí.
<ilss> xgrind vc sabe o modelo do processador  ?
<xGrind> intel atom
<xGrind> to instalando o hardinfo pra ver se mostra
<ilss> atom ...
<xGrind> é tipo, se o processador for 64bit e por 64, ficar melhor q 32 ne?
<ilss> mas muito provavelmente suporta, pelo menos um atom que eu tenho ( n550 ) suporta
<xGrind> hardinfo nao mostra
<ilss> se mostrar o modelo é so consultar no site da intel
<ilss> eu costumo sempre instalar 64, mas a diferença não chega a ser muito notável, pelo menos para mim não
<sistematico> xGrind: O arquivo cpuinfo não mostra?
<xGrind> nao
<xGrind> tipo, eu vi uns comandos aqui, mas nao sei como onde mostra se é 32, ou 64
<xGrind> http://rweu.blogspot.com.br/2012/01/descobrindo-se-seu-pc-e-32-ou-64bits.html
<sistematico> xGrind: Em flags?
<xGrind> nao sei =x
<xGrind> lm em flags significa q é 64?
<xGrind> to pensando em por um 64bits aki pra ver se fica melhor *-*
<sistematico> xGrind: Nesse tutorial o cara fala pra fazer a mesma coisa que eu te disse.
<ilss> ja testou o lscpu, aqui apareceu tudinho
<sistematico> Verdade.
<xGrind> sistematico, entao, mas nao sei onde q ve se é 32 ou nao. se tiver lm, é 64?
<sistematico> Aqui tambem.
<sistematico> xGrind: Acho que sim.
<sistematico> xGrind: O lscpu é melhor ainda.
<xGrind> com o lscpu
<xGrind> Arquitetura:           i686
<xGrind> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<ilss> com o lscpu mostra qual está instalado e qual suporta
<sistematico> ilss: Tem um firewall ou alguma coisa.
<ilss> está instalado 32bits e suporta 64bits
<ilss> bit
<sistematico> ilss: Com o nmap não aparece nenhuma porta aberta.
<xGrind> hmm =)
<ilss> tem mas desabilitei ( no centos )
<sistematico> Certeza?
<sistematico> Esse CentOS tá no seu PC aí?
<xGrind> vo por o mageia dual arch
<ilss> sim, rodando virtual
<sistematico> Ah!!!
<sistematico> ilss: Falou tudo.
<sistematico> Achei que tava nativo :\
<ilss> mas eu to rodando em bridge
<ilss> ta com ip "exclusivo"
<sistematico> ilss: Eis a raíz de todos os seus problemas.
<sistematico> :)
<ilss> bah
<ilss> serio ? :/
<sistematico> ilss: Sério.
<sistematico> ilss: Tá usando o VBox?
<ilss> é
<sistematico> Usa NAT e testa.
<sistematico> Tenho o FreeBSD aqui e OpenBSD rodando com o NAT aqui.
<ilss> ta vou reiniciar
<sistematico> ilss: http://177.145.156.10
<sistematico> Testa pra mim antes?
<sistematico> ilss: http://177.145.156.10
<ilss> não conectou
<sistematico> Não, tá tudo errado.
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Peraí.
<an0n> sistematico: Tens o FreeBSD rodando em vm?
<sistematico> an0n: Em VM e nativo tambem.
<sistematico> ilss: Agora vai!
<an0n> sistematico: e no notebook roda o q?
<ilss> sistematico perfeito ;)
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> ilss: Viu como funciona?
<sistematico> an0n: No n"E"tbook eu rodo o LMDE.
<ilss> esse vc ta rodando no virtual ?
<sistematico> Tenho dois Netbooks, ambos com o LMDE.
<sistematico> ilss: Não.
<sistematico> Nativo, no LMDE.
<ilss> tenho um netbook atom, consigo instalar o centos e fazer estes testes ?
<sistematico> http://sistematico.no-ip.biz 1ª maquina e http://sistematico.no-ip.biz:82 2ª máquina.
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<an0n> sistematico: quantas máquinas virtuais aguenta com 1 gb de ram?
<sistematico> Ambas rodando o LMDE nativo.
<ilss> a maquina 2 nao entrou
<sistematico> an0n: Pro FreeBSD 128MB é suficiente.
<sistematico> Não!?
<sistematico> Ai caramba...
<sistematico> Peraí!
<sistematico> haieaeuaheiaeua
<ilss> kkk
<ilss> vo fazer isso entao.. essa com o VB deu certo aqui na rede local, conectei ssh de outro pc tudo certo
<ilss> dá pra testar também
<ilss> mas vou instalar no netbook pra ver se consigo liberar
<ilss> acesso externo
<an0n> que linux seria bom para colocar em notebook com freebsd como vm?
<sistematico> Vai desconectar pra mim criar o forwarding.
<sistematico> da porta 82..
<sistematico> Já volto.
<sistematico> an0n: Qualquer um que você goste.
<sistematico> an0n: Pode colocar o FreeBSD direto se estiver disposto a ler e se sentir seguro :)
<sistematico> Nativo e tal.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<an0n> pensei em fazer um freebsd desktop
<sistematico> an0n: Eu uso assim.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<sistematico> ilss: Agora dará certo.
<sistematico> sistematico.no-ip.biz:82
<an0n> sistematico: Qual mais seguro entre esses slackware e freeBSD?
<sistematico> an0n: OpenBSD.
<an0n> sistematico: sim, mas entre os que falei em cima?
<sistematico> Entre esses dois o FreeBSD, sem sombra de dúvida.
<sistematico> an0n: FreeBSD separa binários do sistema, e binários dos aplicativos.
<sistematico> Não é igual Linux.
<an0n> o openBSD tem mito que falam em relação a um backdoor no sistema, o que acha disso?
<sistematico> an0n: Podem TODOS os aplicativos bugarem, e você desinstala todos, e o sistema continua normal, como se nada tivesse acontecido.
<sistematico> FreeBSD é surreal.
<an0n> interessante
<sistematico> an0n: Ele tem dois holes somente.
<an0n> em questao de liberdade
<an0n> o linux é livre
<sistematico> O OpenBSD teve duas falhas em mais de 10 anos.
<an0n> e o freeBSD se quiser pode comercializar correto?
<sistematico> an0n: A licença BSD é muito mais permissiva que a GPL.
<sistematico> an0n: Dá uma lida depois que tu vai ver.
<an0n> Eu andei lendo um pouco da documentação
<an0n> me chamou bastante atenção
<sistematico> É top.
<an0n> vc utiliza o gnome ou kde com o freeBSD?
<sistematico> OpenBox.
<an0n> placa da ati funciona?
<ilss> sistematico, da porta 82 deu nao
<ilss> tu usa o freebsd pra desktop ?
<sistematico> ilss: No outro PC eu uso.
<sistematico> ilss: Não tá funcionando porque eu desliguei o PC.
<sistematico> ilss: Agora vai dar..
<ilss> precisava ligar nao
<ilss> ta blz
<ilss> vou ter que gravar no dvd aqui, e vou instalar no net pra testar
<sistematico> ilss: Como NAT não deu?
<ilss> nops
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico> Olá.
<Celso> sistematico: qual é a versão do FreeBsd que está melhor?
<pauloolhos> como esta meu caro?
<Celso> essa 9.0 tá boa
<sistematico> Celso: Qual está melhor eu não sei, eu uso a 9.0.
<sistematico> RELEASE.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Bem e você!?
<pauloolhos> estou otimo
<pauloolhos> sistematico estou tentando acessa um servidor via ssh
<pauloolhos> mas pra chegar ate lá estou deparando com NATs
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Certo.
<pauloolhos> pra sanar isso voce tem alguma dica
<sistematico> Esse Servidor SSH é "caseiro"?
<Celso> sistematico: meu ultimo contato com o FreeBsd foi na versao 5.0
<sistematico> Ou é uma empresa como a DreamHost?
<sistematico> Celso: Eu cheguei a instalar o 4.7
<sistematico> Mas não consegui fazer muita coisa.
<sistematico> Celso: Esse ano voltei a estudar o sistema e funcionou.
<Celso> depois de usar por um bom tempo me falaram pra passar para a 4.9 senao me falha a memoria
<Celso> ai instalei slackware e usei por uns quase 4 anos
<Celso> vou testa-lo denovo
<sistematico> Celso: Tem uma novidade.
<sistematico> Retirar um CD ou Pen-Drive sem desmontar não dá mais panic no sistema.
<sistematico> heh
<Celso> hehehehe
<Celso> bacana
<sistematico> Celso: Se tu quiser usar como desktop é melhor com placas ATI e Nvidia, placas Intel com GPU integrado tá meio complicado viu..
<sistematico> Principalmente se for Sandy Bridge.
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> é justamente o meu caso
<sistematico> Ivy Bridge acho que funciona bem.
<Celso> intel
<sistematico> Celso: Meu tambem.
<sistematico> Celso: Meu amigo, placa de vídeo Intel é uma grande porcaria.
<sistematico> Demorei 10 anos pra descobrir.
<Celso> sistematico: a nvidia esta chateada com as palavras do guru do Linux
<Celso> hahahahah
<Celso> ATI nunca cheguei a mexer
<pauloolhos> sistematico:
<sistematico> Celso: É, mas aquele recado seria melhor pra Intel viu.
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> boa
<sistematico> A Nvidia diculta, e a Intel proíbe.
<sistematico> dificulta
<an0n> Celso: ATI é muito bom, quando os drivers funcionam rsrs
<an0n> De um tempo para cá o driver open source é o que roda bem..
<sistematico> Alguem testa um FTP pra mim?
<Celso> hahahahahah
<Monarquista> sistematico: manda
<Monarquista> :)
<ilss> manda
<an0n> sistematico: E para programar com java complica no freeBSD?
<sistematico> ftp://ftp@sistematico.no-ip.biz
<ilss> pediu senha
<sistematico> an0n: Pra programar, você precisa de um editor de texto.
<sistematico> ilss: ftp
<sistematico> ilss: Usuario ftp, senha ftp
<sistematico> Tente criar um arquivo e tal...
<Monarquista> sistematico: carregando, mas, não vai
<sistematico> ?
<ilss> eh
<Monarquista> tá carregando, mas não mostra nada
<ilss> carrega mas nao entra
<ilss> pelo programa de ftp, dá esse erro:
<sistematico> Monarquista: Não TEM nada :)
<Monarquista> então é isso!
<ilss> Estado:	O servidor enviou uma resposta passiva com um endereço não roteável. Usando o endereço do servidor como alternativa.
<Monarquista> sistematico: 425 Failed to establish connection.
<sistematico> Hummmm.
<ilss> sistematico, para fazer um servidor de arquivos e poder compartilhar com o windows, tenho que usar o samba ?
<sistematico> ilss: Talvez seja a única maneira.
<ilss> hm posso compartilhar impressora também, mas no caso a impressora deve estar instalada nesse servidor, certo ?
<sistematico> ilss: Não sei se tem outro jeito.
<sistematico> Monarquista: Mudei uma serie de opções.
<ilss> e se ela ja fizer parte da rede
<sistematico> Como assim?
<ilss> por exemplo, uma multifuncional com conexao wifi
<sistematico> Mas aí tu não precisa do Samba po.
<sistematico> Usa a placa Wi-Fi que tem dentro da impressora.
<ilss> é que eu fico inventando situação aqui cara kkk, se eu tiver usuários e quiser limitar por exemplo
<ilss> teria um gerenciador
<sistematico> Depende da impressora.
<sistematico> Geralmente tem uma senha, senão seus vizinhos iriam imprimir tudo quando é porcaria na tua casa.
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Eu tenho uma impressora Wireless.
<sistematico> Da HP.
<ilss> senha do wifi nao de conexao c/ a imrpessora
<ilss> esquece, to inventando aqui
<nandinho_UJS> hei Sistematico como eu faço pra saber as especificaçoes do sistema
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Como assim?
<sistematico> Depende ué.
<nandinho_UJS> tipo quanto de memoria o processador
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: free -m
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: lscpu
<sistematico> lspci
<sistematico> lshw
<sistematico> Depende muito.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Geralmente na pasta /proc tu acha muita coisa interessante.
<sistematico> Vou consertar o maldito vsftpd, já volto.
<Monarquista> nandinho_UJS: http://debianandi.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/complete-computer-hardware-information.html
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas notches :P
<slipky> duvida meio off-topic, mas vamos ver se alguem pode me ajudar.. tem um dispositivo na minha rede que veio atribuido o ip 0.0.0.1, e preciso acessa-lo via rede, como faço pra acessar algo nessa faixa dele?
<diogenes_> boa noite
<diogenes_> alguem saberia me informar como ativo a sessão com aquela tela do unity-2d?
<diogenes_> alguem?
<maninh1> noite
<diogenes_> hey..basnoit
<diogenes_> como ativo essa interface do unity 2d?
<diogenes_> instalei tudo...reiniciei a session..mas continua com a mesma cara
<sistematico> já volto..
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-04
<d4rktr1x> Boa noite!
<Dead_Thinker> D4rkTr1X, buenas
<D4rkTr1X> Dead_Thinker: opa, tranquilo?
<D4rkTr1X> =)
<Joao_W> e ai gente
<Joao_W> blezinha ai
<D4rkTr1X> Opa, Joao_W de boas?
<Joao_W> blz
<rogerio> boa noite estou tentando converter um arquivo no caligra mas esta dando erro alguma dica
<Joao_W> o que é caligra
<Rudolf> Joao_W: office
<Joao_W> humm
<rogerio> ops desculpe estava testando o caligra  e  inverti meu problema é com o calibre
<rogerio> estou tentando converter um arquivo no Calibre mas esta dando erro
<sistematico> Calibre ou Caligra?
<sistematico> Ah! Calibre...
<rogerio> sistematico é o calibre mas de algum jeito eu consegui só não sei como
 * Monarquista ...
<Fabio__> alguem do suporte para me ajudar?
<Dead_Thinker> Fabio__, fale sua dúvida que se alguém souber pode te ajudar.
<Fabio__> ok
<Fabio__> eu tenho um problema com a conexão wireless
<Fabio__> eu tenho o 12.04
<Fabio__> e quando baixo torrents
<Fabio__> a internet sempre cai
<Fabio__> as vezes a rede
<Fabio__> então eu reinicio a maquina
<Fabio__> e volta ao normal
<Dead_Thinker> Fabio__, hum, acontece comigo também as vezes, foda :(
<Fabio__> e nao acontece se coloco o pc direto no cabo
<Fabio__> to pensando até em voltar pro 11.04
<Fabio__> até resolverem esse tipo de problema
<Fabio__> e acho que não tem a ver com a minha placa ou o software dela
<Fabio__> pq antes, no 11.10 e 11.04 funcionava
<Fisico> eu estou com o linux mint no notebook e queria configurar a internet
<Dead_Thinker> Fabio__, é, deve ser algo do 12.x mesmo, vou pesquisar depois
<Fisico> na verdade ele está rodando no cd
<Fisico> já instalei o debian e não conecta
<Fisico> alguem me ajuda?
<Fabio__> é wireless ou à cabo?
<Fisico> Fabio__:  no caso do note, é wireless
<Fabio__> hmm
<Fisico> eu estou em uma universidade
<Fisico> não sei se isso é problema
<Fisico> queria instalar o mint, ele precisa da internet
<Fisico> e não conecta
<Fisico> tá rodando no cd
<Fabio__> as vezes vc apertando o botãozinho do wireless do note, o sistema detecta a internet
<Fabio__> foi assim no meu pelo menos
<Fisico> num detecta
<Fabio__> nem mostra as redes?
<Fisico> sim, as redes disponiveis
<Fisico> alias nesse desktop aqui
<sistematico> Uso o LMDE..
<sistematico> É top.
<Fisico> ele num conectava, depois cmeçou a conectar, ai instalei, depois num conectava mais, agora to conectando
<sistematico> Linux Mint Debian Edition.
<Fisico> o cinnamon sistematico ?
<sistematico> Fabio__: Limita o download.
<Fisico> acho q to com esse
<sistematico> Fisico: MATE e Cinnamon, mas eu só uso o MATE e OpenBox.
<Fabio__> eu limito
<Fabio__> as vezes deixo até 25%
<sistematico> Fabio__: Cai mesmo assim?
<Fabio__> e mesmo assim cai tudo
<Fabio__> eh
<sistematico> Fabio__: Limitou os peers?
<Fabio__> acho que não
<sistematico> Slots de upload e tal.
<sistematico> Limite que vai melhorar.
<Fabio__> valeu
<Fisico> se vcs acreditarem que agora conectou
<Fabio__> vou tentar
<Fisico> no note
<sistematico> Fabio__: Peraí.
<Fabio__> é mto temperamental esse seu sistema
<Fisico> tb to achando
<Fisico> Fabio__:  eu to nesse desktop aqui e como vejo se os drivers estão instalados?
<Fisico> estou no mint
<Fabio__> hmm
<Fabio__> isso não sei dizer
<Fabio__> pq no ubuntu, por exemplo, tem um programa que verifica drivers que não foram antes instalados
<Fabio__> procura algum comando de terminal que liste os drivers
<Fabio__> deve ter
<Fisico> Fabio__:  mas o mint aqui é da mesma linha q o ubuntu e do debian
<Fabio__> hmm
<sistematico> http://wiki.vuze.com/w/Bad_routers#Usual_Solutions
<sistematico> Why do I lose Internet connectivity after a while?
<sistematico> http://wiki.vuze.com/w/Network_Problems
<sistematico> Aqui ele explica seu problema.
<Fisico> vou ver, valeu sistematico
<pauloolhos> oi
<lini> alguém aí que lida com vmware?
<lini> tenho uma vm 'webserver.vmx'... eu posso clonar ou fazer uma backup dela apenas copiando-a para outro local?
<guiremach> [lini] pode copiar, mas deve copiar também .nvram, .vmsd, e .vmdk
<lini> corrigindo 'webserver.vmdk'
<lini> hum
<lini> guiremach, vi que posso fazer via o comando vmrun... outra coisa, entao isso serviria como backup isto é, posso instalar vmware em outro pc e colar esta vm nele?
<lini> mas vou pelo cp mermo
<guiremach> pode rodar em outro pc se for a mesma versão do vmware instalado ou superior
<lini> guiremach, obrigadao.. to fazendo meus testes aqui, foi de grande ajuda
<guiremach> [lini] se for executar essa VM em outra pasta ou PC, o vmware irá perguntar se essa VM foi copiada ou "movida"
<guiremach> se você escolher "copiada", ele mudará os MACs das placas de rede da VM, colocando essa vm como uma versão 'pararela' da original
<guiremach> se escolher que foi 'movida', ele manterá os MAcs da VM, sem alterar configurações de rede da VM
<lini> guiremach, vlw ae fera, to maravilhado com a flexibilidade no uso de vms
<guiremach> [lini] =]
<lini> já havia usado o xen, mas as estatísticas do xen comparado ao vmware nao me agradaram muito
<Rudolf> lini: usa para quê?
<Rudolf> mal lhe pergunte
<lini> "usado modo de dizer" melho seria testado
<Rudolf> lini: ah, mas vc nao paga para testar
<lini> to testando os servicos, pretendo subir um host webserver para as pages internas aqui, uma vm apenas com os servicos, openfire, bind etc.. e outra com servico mais crpitico
<guiremach> [lini] você usa qual versão do vmware? workstation, esxi ?
<lini> to usando a free
<lini> guiremach, VMware ServerVersion 2.0.2Build 203138
<guiremach> existe a versão ESXI, que tem muitos mais recursos que a Server, e também é gratuita
<guiremach> mas ela exige um PC dedicado somente para ela
<Pskol> e nao instala em qualquer computador..
<guiremach> verdade
<lini> Pskol, esse pc é dedicado mesmo, tambem  suporta virtualizacao
<Pskol> tem que ver o hardware se eh compativel
<Pskol> pq o ESXI eh cheio de frescurinha
<Rudolf> do tipo que limita uso de processadores por licensa
<Pskol> outra opcao eh o Xen Server
<Pskol> o Xen server eh muito bom, ja usei.. tem a ideia igual do ESXI
<Pskol> mas ele instala em praticamente qualquer maquina q tenha suporte a virtualizacao
<guiremach> ele exige que o processador intel-vt/amd-v
<guiremach> sim
<lini> Pskol, e o desempenho final, como que vai o xen?
<Pskol> lini: pra mim ficou igual o esxi
<Pskol> nao senti diferenca
<Pskol> e com a vantagem q o Xen server eh muito mais facil de configurar
<lini> Pskol, o xen vc usa o remake da citrix? ou direto dos fontes?
<Pskol> o da citrix
<Pskol> vc pega um licensa gratuira
<lini> Pskol, se me permite a pergunta, atualmente vc usa o Xen ?, fiquei na dúvida agora entre Xen e Vmware...
<Pskol> eu usava, pq a uns 4 meses eu sai da empresa q eu trabalhava
<Pskol> lini:
<Pskol> mas eu instalo o xen ate hj em alguns clientes novos
<Pskol> so quando o cara eh nojento e quer o esxi  ai eu instalo o esxi
<Pskol> mas vc escolhe ai
<lini> Pskol, acho q vou com o xen, a interface do vmware acho q é paga
<lini> facilita para outros aqui da informática
<lini> *onde trabalho
<Pskol> tem como usar sem pagar
<Pskol> mas a interface do esxi eh mais dificil de mexer
<Thales> lol
<pauloolhos> oi
<Fisico> como saber se meu driver de video está funcionando?
<Tonao35> bom dia
<Fisico> acabei de instalar o linux mint, como ver se preciso instalar o driver
<Fisico> ?
<Tonao35> como faco pra entrar no modo de recuperacao ubuntu 12.04. nao aparece mais a opcao na inicializacao
<Tonao35> ?
<Tonao35> bomm  dia, como faco pra entrar no modo de recuperacao ubuntu 12.04. nao aparece mais a opcao na inicializacao
<Tonao35> bom dia
<Tonao35> bomm  dia, como faco pra entrar no modo de recuperacao ubuntu 12.04. nao aparece mais a opcao na inicializacao
<Rudolf> Tonao35: mal lhe pergunte, o que vc quer fazer no modo de recuperação?
<Tonao35> Rudolf, eu mudei umas configuracaoe do gdm e o ubuntu nao abre mais, fica carregando na tela plymouht o tempo todo.
<Fisico> Rudolf:  cara, eu instalei o linux mint, e veja o meu lspci:  00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller 00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1) 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit
<Fisico> preciso instalar o driver nvidia Rudolf?
<Fisico> eu tirei o debian e coloquei o mint
<Fisico> aquela vez eu parei o modo gráfico, fiz as coisas q o site falava e  não voltou mais o modo gráfico
<Tonao35> Rudolf, ai quero mentrar pra tentar reconfigurar o lightdm
<Rudolf> Fisico: se nao estiver instalado precisa
<Rudolf> Tonao35: tentou ctrl+alt+f2,3,4 ???
<Fisico> Rudolf, mas vc viu ai em cima meu lspci? vc acha q preciso? como saber se preciso instalar o nvidia?
<Tonao35> ok vou tentar aqui , obrigado
<Rudolf> Fisico: como te disse antes, o lspci somente mostra o seu hardware
<Rudolf> Fisico: nao diz se tem algo instalado
<Rudolf> Fisico: lspci -k depois do nvidia aparece o que?
<Rudolf> Fisico: por exemplo
<Rudolf> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 4120 Kernel driver in use: i915
<Rudolf> Fisico: na linha "Kernel driver in use: "
<Rudolf> Fisico: o que aparece
<Fisico> apareceu um monte de coisas aqui, xo ver
<Rudolf> Fisico: apenas do VGA
<Fisico> Rudolf: Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4     Kernel driver in use: ata_piix 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)     Subsystem: Device 1acc:961b     Kernel driver in use: nouveau     Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, Rudolf, blz?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: blza
<Rudolf> Fisico: como pode ver ele está usando o driver free
<Rudolf> Fisico: depende de vc se vai querer ou nao usar o driver proprietário
<Fisico> Rudolf: driver free é pq está lá nouveu?
<Rudolf> sim, nouveau
<Rudolf> free não
<Rudolf> open
<Rudolf> credo!
<Fisico> Rudolf:  é melhor, pq a tela aqui está  muito ruim
<Fisico> vou procurar então
<Rudolf> Fisico: é, o binario proprietário tem uma qualidade melhor
<Rudolf> Fisico: e a prova de quatica?
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/176
<Fisico> Rudolf: e o chipset, ethernet,  o kernel q  que dá jeito?
<Fisico> Rudolf:  vc num acredita, ele vai tirar 8 bolsas da pós
<Fisico> 8 reprovas de 12
<Rudolf> caraio
<Fisico> preciso te explicar isso melhor por msn
<Rudolf> Fisico: conectando
<Fisico> Rudolf: e o chipset, ethernet,  o kernel q  que dá jeito?
<mwallacesd> Rudolf vc sabe qual é o canal de ajuda da freenode para perguntas de IRC?
<Fisico> mwallacesd: talvez eu ajude
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: #staff
<mwallacesd> Opa, vlw.
<mwallacesd> Obrigado Fisico, vou pergunta la mesmo.
<Fisico> mwallacesd:  tudo bem
<mwallacesd> =)
<Fisico> :)
<Fisico> Rudolf: e o chipset, ethernet,  o kernel q  que dá jeito?
<mwallacesd> Caralho, que diazinho mano!
<mwallacesd> Cheguei e o os dois services parados, não funcionava nem o sistema de ordens de compra nem o de faturação eletronica
<mwallacesd> Windows server é uma bosta
<an0n> mwallacesd: Para que windows server, se temos freeBSD, Slackware e OpenBSD?
<mwallacesd> Ambiente comporativo véio, contratos milionarios e essa porras a 4 aí...
<an0n> sistematico: Bom dia =]
<an0n> mwallacesd: dose
<mwallacesd> Já same os caras dependem de provedores e clientes chatos e fazem contratos idiotas
<sistematico> bom
<sistematico> Já vou indo.
<sistematico> Abraços...
<mwallacesd> Aproveitamos por que eles se tornam dependentes de ferramentas como WIndows Server 2003/2008 Microsoft SQL, ASPX/.Net /C# e por ai vai an0n
<an0n> sim
<an0n> Se não me engano
<mwallacesd> O sistema de ordens de compra já esta no ar
<an0n> utilizam muito servidor de streaming com o windows server tb
<an0n> não sei se é o teu caso ae
<mwallacesd> mas faturação eletronica ta bixado, problemas de ODBC do hsi do Microsoft SQL
<mwallacesd> A comunidade hacker agradece e muito a microsoft por usar uma conta admin padrão no SQl
<mwallacesd> hsi e senha wstinol
<mwallacesd> Joga no google
<mwallacesd> Hahahah
<mwallacesd> E mesmo se aplica para o Oracle
<an0n> eauheau
<mwallacesd> O foda e que nesse cliente o sistema de segurança e muito complexo cara, serviços de production rodando e Development e por aí vai
<mwallacesd> Sem contar com os webservices o coisinha chata isso! nada se comunica diretamente com nada tupo passa por um web service
<mwallacesd> Quando cai, é um inferno pra identificar quem foi
<an0n> java hehe
<an0n> Sim
<ilss> boa tarde
<Fisico> Rudolf: e o chipset, ethernet,  o kernel q  que dá jeito?
<lini> Pskol: subi a vm no xen, realmente é uma facilidade imensa para trabalhar
<Pskol> lini: instalou o xen center?
<Pskol> pra administrar
<lini> Pskol: sim, uma maravilha
<Pskol> lini: so nao esquece de fazer o registro (eh gratis),, senao dentro de uns 60 dias vc perde o acesso
<Pskol> dai eh so mete bala
<lini> Pskol: vou fazer agora mesmo
<kalix> ola
<mwallacesd> Cri ...         Cri ...
<mwallacesd> Só os  grilos
<DavyS> ?
<mwallacesd> DavyS, ,me referia ao silencio
<DavyS> ?
<DavyS> :o
<DavyS> ah
<DavyS> lembrei :D
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> blz
<RodrigO23> paladinn,
<RodrigO23> pauloolhos,
<RodrigO23> como q tao?
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> desculpe a demora
<pauloolhos> rodrigo23, como esta meu caro?
<pauloolhos> Rodrigo
<pauloolhos> voce manja de ssh recerso
<RodrigO23> hmmm pauloolhos , fico te devendo manow
<RodrigO23> nao manjo muito de ssh
<pauloolhos> o que voce tem de bom.
<pauloolhos> o que voce tem de bom ai?
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-05
<nqatsi> oi boa noite, hj de tarde instalei um programa (slowmoVideo) mas só depois descobri que uma das dependencias do pacote deb disponivel no site eram os drivers da nvidia, mas a minha placa é uma onboard da intel e isso gerou um conflito...
<nqatsi> eu estou no ubuntu 12.04 e ele só esta entrando no unity2d
<nqatsi> e agora no momento não consigo nem tirar de uma resolução mt baixa
<nqatsi> alguém tem ideia de como posso restaurar os drivers? não estou tendo sorte com o google hj
<nqatsi> no momento só estou conseguindo usar a resolução em 640x480
<Joao_W> procura os modulos e instala ue
<nqatsi> desculpe mas não sou experiente no terminal
<nqatsi> eu não sei pq não estou conseguindo remover os drivers da nvidia
<nqatsi> ela estava dando uma erro... mas parece que agora está removendo... vamos ver
<Joao_W> a sim
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como mudo essa tela roxa do boot do 12.04?
<nqatsi> vou tentar reiniciar valeu
<nqatsi> ok, consegui suporte ao unity 3d denovo, como vcs podem ver aqui: http://www.pasteall.org/33463
<nqatsi> mas ainda não consegui arrumar a minha resolução, que esta em 640x480, segundo o comando xrandr
<nqatsi> alguma idéia de como eu posso prosseguir, ou pq isto esta acontecendo?
<nqatsi> esse é o resultado do lspci: http://www.pasteall.org/33464
<nqatsi> será que pode ter mexido no xorg.conf?
<nqatsi> vou tentar reiniciar denovo
<nqatsi> deu certo!
<nqatsi> pra arrumar no final foi excluir os drivers da nvidia e o xorg.conf
<nqatsi> não sei pq ele tava acusando uma trava na hora de excluir esses drivers (mesmo como root)
<nqatsi> mas ta tudo operante aqui... valeu pela ajuda
<Rudolf> nhandler: trava?
<falcon1000> Boa noite a todos
<falcon1000> alguem sabe onde posso estudar mais a fundo os comandos de terminal do Ubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> falcon1000, google it bitch hehe, brincando, perai
<Dead_Thinker> falcon1000, cara, tu quer tipo comandos do dia-a-dia ou quer algo focado, digamos, pra certificação LPI?
<Dead_Thinker> falcon1000, outro dia vi um post num blog de ubuntu com vários sites pra praticar comandos de shell, mas n achei, por hora achei esse que reúne alguns bem legais e cotidianos http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/aprendendo-alguns-comandos-linux.html
<falcon1000> certificação lpi
<Dead_Thinker> falcon1000, hum cara, ai não sei indicar o que seria melhor, é pesquisar uns livros e tentar baixar os e-books ou de preferência comprar o livro/e-book
<Dead_Thinker> falcon1000, tenho um amigo que é LPI 3, vou falar com ele e te passo algo
<falcon1000> cara seria muito bom
<falcon1000> eu vou prestar a prova lpi 1 no final do ano
<falcon1000> cara comprar tá foda grana muito curta
<Dead_Thinker> falcon1000, massa, dá uma pesquisada sobre materiais cara, ou se for o caso procura um canal/fórum mais focado em lpi/linux pra tirar dúvidas, quem já fez indica melhor
<Dead_Thinker> falcon1000, sei como é, tá brabo mermo
<falcon1000> é verdade
<MrBoss> boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> buenas
<falcon1000> boa noite mrboss
<falcon1000> até mais galera vou nessa
<zeRopHan> qual o comando pra atualizar
<zeRopHan> o ubuntu msm
<Pskol> apt-get upgrade
<zeRopHan> Pskol,  atualiza do 10 pro 12 esse comando ?
<Pskol> nao
<Pskol> se vc quer atualizar pro 12, melhor isntalar do zero
<zeRopHan> Pskol,  entao
<zeRopHan> eu tenho que
<zeRopHan> deletar esse e instalar o outro ?
<Pskol> sim
<zeRopHan> iii
<zeRopHan> vou so baixar e instalar amanha
<zeRopHan> vai q da merda :X
<Pskol> se vc for atualziar vc vai baixar 600 mega de atualizacao e ainda vai ficar tudo doido
<zeRopHan> pq uso linux e windows no msm pc
<Pskol> ixe, fica trankilo
<Pskol> o ubuntu detecta o windows e ele nao vai estragar o boot
<Pskol> entre versoes eh dificil dar certo uma atualizacao
<Pskol> pq eh alteracao demais
<zeRopHan> Pskol,  pra instalra
<Pskol> vc ja viu alguem atualizar do windows xp para windows 7? poise..
<zeRopHan> é a mesma coisa ?
<Pskol> huhue
<ghostms> boa noite
<ghostms> ea qual e o melhor para filtro de conteudo de internet , squidGuardian ou Dansguardian na opnião dos senhores
<ghostms> ea não tem ninguém vivo aqui
<ghostms> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ewerton> Qual o melhor mensageiro instantaneo para Linux?
<Rogy> buenas noches pessoal
<Rogy> alguém online?
<Rogy> ???
<jxajro2> alo! bom dia a todos!
<jxajro2> após várias quedas na energia eletrica o meu ubuntu 11.04 não inicia mais...tem como instalar sem precisar fazer backup dos arquivos??
<jxajro2> não sei nem com pesquisar uma solução pra isso...alguém pode me ajudar?
<Celso> bom dia
<jxajro2> Oi Celso! Bom dia!
<jxajro2> por favor...vc sabe como pesquiso uma solução pro abacaxi que a empresa de energia jogou no meu colo??
<jxajro2> Estou completamente perdido aqui...:(
<Celso> jxajro2: abacaxi?
<jxajro2> Oi Celso!
<jxajro2> vc leu a questão que coloquei?
<jxajro2> queria só saber ser a resposta é simples ou vai dar trabalho.
<jxajro2> Não sei nem por onde começar a procurar uma solução para isso. No Windows eu sabia.
<Rudolf> jxajro2: qual a questão?
<jxajro2> após várias quedas na energia eletrica o meu ubuntu 11.04 não inicia mais...tem como instalar sem precisar fazer backup dos arquivos??
<jxajro2> O ubuntu para de carregar e o monitor fica  sem sinal.
<Rudolf> jxajro2: vc tentou iniciar com um cd e fazer um fsck no disco?
<jxajro2> Eu até suspeito o que seja mas como resolvo?
<jxajro2> AAAH......iiiiiisso!
<jxajro2> iiiisso!
<Rudolf> quedas de energia normalmente f* o file system
<jxajro2> posso tentar com qualquer CD Linux?
<Rudolf> qualquer um que tenha fsck para o seu filesystem
<Rudolf> eu sugiro systemrescuecd
<jxajro2> mas como eu faço? tenho aqui um CD Ubuntu 9.10...vou pelo terminal?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: sempre
<Rudolf> jxajro2: fsck -y /dev/sdXY
<jxajro2> sim...quedas de energia f# dll...mas o linux tem isso?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: eu nao disse dll
<Rudolf> jxajro2: disse file system
<jxajro2> systemrescuecd?
<Rudolf> google it
<jxajro2> file system? ok...está bem!
<jxajro2> aaaah ok.....prefiro o ddg! Mas tá bom...obrigado pela dica!
<Rudolf> jxajro2: o que é ddg
<jxajro2> duckduckgo
<Rudolf> ah, também prefiro
<Rudolf> mas, o verbo é "google it"
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<jxajro2> :)
<jxajro2> vou ter que entender como uso o terminal aqui no CD.
<Rudolf> jxajro2: ainda nao entende?
<jxajro2> viu? tem uma mensagem em ingles aqui dizendo que não há um modo rescue no disco. entretanto, desde que o disco dá um
<jxajro2> ambiente de uso completo é possivel usar a linha de comando.
<Rudolf> amem
<Rudolf> só tenha certeza que o filesystem nao está montado
<jxajro2> desculpem...o pc deu pau...:(
<jxajro2> como faço pra usar o terminal pelo CD?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: www.guiafoca.org
<jxajro2> ok
<Rudolf> jxajro2: no seu caso, man fsck
<jxajro2> opa Rudolf...tudo bem cara...só quero ver como entro no terminal pelo CD
<jxajro2> eu to vendo um site aqui que explica como dar fsck
<jxajro2> eu clico F4 como diz pra entrar no modo texto mas a tela fica piscando..e não deixa digitar nada.
<Rudolf> jxajro2: systemrescuecd
<Rudolf> jxajro2: nao tem modo gráfico
<Rudolf> jxajro2: sem frescuras
<jxajro2> mas aqui parece que diz que não tem isso no CD...to usando um CD ubuntu 9.10
<Rudolf> jxajro2: nao conheço
<Celso> jxajro2: opa...foi mau ai,estou com problema aqui com uma lx300
<Celso> depois eu volto
<jxajro2> alguém pode me dizer como eu uso o systemrescuecd por um CD de instalação?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: hã?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: systemrescuecd é um d
<Rudolf> jxajro2: systemrescuecd é um cd
<Rudolf> jxajro2: vc boota ele e usa
<jxajro2> ah então não tem como!
<jxajro2> o que aconteceu aqui foi o seguinte Rudolf
<jxajro2> ontem a energia eletrica não parava de acabar....ficou faltando sucessivas vezes....e desligou meu pc enquanto eu tava terminando um email de emprego...
<jxajro2> bem...fui tentar ligar e nada .(
<jxajro2> :(
<jxajro2> aí o Celso falou pra eu usar o fsck ou esse systemrescuecd
<jxajro2> só que não sei como executar o fsck com um CD do Ubuntu 9.10...vc sabe como faço isso?
<jxajro2> tava tentando pesquisar no guia foca mas dá sempre pagina não encontrada.
<jxajro2> ou...tipo assim...não dá resposta.
<Rudolf> huehiuehieu
<Rudolf> man fsck
<Rudolf> fsck -y /dev/sdXY
<Rudolf> vc pode fazer pelo terminal no modo grafico mesmo
<Rudolf> jxajro2: vc sabe abrir um terminal?
<jxajro2> então cara....veja só
<jxajro2> sim..sei sim..tá aberto aqui.
<jxajro2> eu digito isso aqui e diz assim:
<jxajro2> arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado
<Rudolf> jxajro2: root?
<jxajro2> aí me diz pra usar e2fsck -b 8193 <device&gt
<jxajro2> root?
<jxajro2> hmmm
<jxajro2> como eu entro na root?
<Rudolf> sudo su
<Rudolf> su
<jxajro2> quando eu abria o terminal no 11.04 ele abria com jxajro@... agora abre com ubuntu@ubuntu
<Rudolf> vc conhece o sistema que usa?
<jxajro2> se conheço o sistema! sim
<jxajro2> ubuntu 11.04
<jxajro2> aqui diz que tem um superblock corrompido...
<jxajro2> é uma mensagem meio grande
<jxajro2> o superblock não pode ser lido
<jxajro2> ou não descreve um filesystem ext2 correto.
<kayo> cara teu sistema nao é ext2
<jxajro2> não?
<jxajro2> hmmm
<jxajro2> como eu sei qual que é?
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehieuhieuhe
<jxajro2> to tentando entender isto: http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_-_Guia_pr%C3%A1tico_para_administradores_de_sistemas/fstab
<Rudolf> jxajro2: cat /etc/fstab
<Rudolf> jxajro2: ou mount
<jxajro2> hmmm ok...vou tentar
<jxajro2> aqui diz:
<jxajro2> aufs / aufs rw 00
<jxajro2> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid.nodev 00
<jxajro2> /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 00
<jxajro2> quando eu digito mount aí abre mais coisas.
<Rudolf> que mais coisas?
<jxajro2> aufs on / type aufs (rw)
<jxajro2> none on /proc type proc (rw, noexec, nosuid, nodev)
<jxajro2> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw, mode=0755)
<jxajro2> +13 linhas com um monte de códigos
<Rudolf> jxajro2: pastebin.com
<Rudolf> jxajro2: mas isso vc tá dentro do livecd né/
<Rudolf> ?
<jxajro2> sim...dentro do livecd
<jxajro2> ou melhor..do CD..se é live ou não, não sei!
<jxajro2> eu to tc com vc de um netbook...o pc que to tentando arrumar não abre mais sem ser por CD :(
<jxajro2> eu lembro que o CD do Windows tinha um sistema pra recuperar...ou eu instalava tudo por cima.
<jxajro2> aqui me disseram pra eu usar o fsck
<jxajro2> o problema é que após a energia falhar 3 vezes seguidas meu ubuntu 11.04 para de carregar e o monitor fica sem sinal :(
<jxajro2> pensei que esse fsck fosse mais fácil de executar
<Rudolf> jxajro2: sim é fácil
<Rudolf> jxajro2: basta vc ter a ferramenta certa
<Rudolf> jxajro2: eu recomendo fortemente fazer download e utilizar o systemrescuecd
<jxajro2> :(
<jxajro2> tudo bem....faço download e como gravo o cd disso?
<jxajro2> vc entende meu problema?
<Rudolf> nero no windows, cdrecord ou k3b no linux
<jxajro2> o PC tá aqui parado com o terminal aberto...e estou olhando pra ele sem saber o que fazer:(
<Rudolf> jxajro2: esse notebook nao tem gravador de cd?
<jxajro2> não
<Rudolf> jxajro2: vish
<Rudolf> que blza
<jxajro2> se fosse assim era fácil, né?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: digita id no terminal do livecd
<jxajro2> eu podia tentar gravar o tal systemrescuecd em algum lugar e tentar recuperar
<jxajro2> ok
<jxajro2> uid=0 (root) gid=0(root) grupos=0(root)
<jxajro2> digitando id no ubuntu@ubuntu vem:
<Rudolf> root?
<Rudolf> utilize o fsck -y /dev/sdXY
<Rudolf> vc tem que saber qual o XY
<jxajro2> uid=999 (ubuntu) gid=999 grupos=4 (adm), 20 (dialout) 24 (CDROM) 46
<jxajro2> ah é?
<jxajro2> qual o XY como?
<jxajro2> quando digito fsck -y /dev... ele me retorna isto: http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/apos-queda/1164447/
<OlveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OlveiraBorges> alguem ta com erro ao registrar dns no registro.br ?
<Rudolf> OlveiraBorges: nao, eu nao
<Rudolf> jxajro2: vc tem que ver qual o seu XY
<Rudolf> jxajro2: dmesg |grep sd
<Rudolf> jxajro2: quanto au seu id, está errado
<Rudolf> jxajro2: tem que ser root para o fsck funcionar
<jxajro2> será que não é isto que vc quer me dizer? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=93441.0
<Rudolf> sudo fsck /dev/sdxy
<Rudolf> talvez funcione
<jxajro2> ja tentei isso.
<jxajro2> ele me manda pra e2fsck...
<Rudolf> jxajro2: qual o valor de xy que vc está usando?
<jxajro2> então eu digitei sudo fsck /dev/sda1 e deu um resultado diferente
<jxajro2> qual?
<jxajro2> depois de sudo blkid
<jxajro2> eu tentei sda1 e depois sda5
<OlveiraBorges> foda
<jxajro2> eu digitei esse dmesg e veio um texto enorme
<Rudolf> resultado diferente?
<Rudolf> qual resultado diferente?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: ls /dev |grep sda aparece o que?
<jxajro2> http://pastebin.com/znZk0YJ2
<jxajro2> perai..vou ver...
<jxajro2> sda sda1 sda2 sda5
<Rudolf> he
<Rudolf> sda5 é swap
<Rudolf> não funciona fsck, pode até formatar
<jxajro2> ah é? digitei sudo fsck -y /dev/sda5 e não deu nada.
<Rudolf> faça sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1 apenas
<Rudolf> jxajro2: como disse, é swap, não funciona
<jxajro2> quando mudei pra sda1 o CD girou aqui e voltou um resultado
<Rudolf> jxajro2: qual o resultado?
<jxajro2> ok..perai já mostro
<jxajro2> patebin.com/U4fM6T0z
<jxajro2> o que quer dizer isso???
<jxajro2> pode formatar? então quebrei acara, né?
<jxajro2> eu dei o comando com sda5
<Rudolf> cara, essa é a mesma mensagem de cima
<Rudolf> cola a que vem depois do fsck
<jxajro2> perai...já vi...
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza?
<jxajro2> coloca /XDc78AL7
<mwallacesd> =P
<jxajro2> espero que não tenha formatado nada!
<jxajro2> ....nada errado...:(
<mwallacesd> formatar? rm -rf /
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Bom dia.
<jxajro2> não mwallacesd!
<Rudolf> jxajro2: só isso?
<jxajro2> bom dia
<Rudolf> jxajro2: se foi só isso não teve corrupção de dados
<jxajro2> to tentando recuperar um ubuntu quebrado por falta de força
<jxajro2> ah é?
<jxajro2> e porque o Ubuntu não entra?
<servidor> la-br
<jxajro2> não pode ter queimado nada..to usando o 9.10 aqui pelo cd
<jxajro2> posso tentar dar boot de novo, Rudolf?
<jxajro2> vou tentar dar boot agora...vamos ver se entra
<Rudolf> agora vai ser o causo descobrir por que nao entra
<Rudolf> na verdade, entrar direto no ambiente grafico nao vai te ajudar muito
<jxajro2> :(
<jxajro2>  acho que vou ter que correr atras de um cd do ubuntu 11.04...becapear tudo e instalar denovo...e....
<jxajro2> engolir o prejuizo que a p#rra da companhia de eletrecidade me causou bem calado,né?
<jxajro2> é....tá tudo parado....não entra no modo gráfico mais de jeito nenhum e o monitor fica sem sinal :(
<jxajro2> to vendo que tenho que ir pro plano B
<Rudolf> jxajro2: cara, vc tentou pingar a maquina?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: de outro pc
<Rudolf> jxajro2: e entrar por ssh
<Rudolf> jxajro2: derrubar o X
<Rudolf> jxajro2: e ver os logs?
<jxajro2> :(
<jxajro2> não sei fazer isso.
<jxajro2> bom....vou limpar um pendrive de 1GB que tenho aqui e começar a trabalheira.
<jxajro2> vou jogar o que tenho neste notebook e correr atrás de um cd de instalação do 11.04
<Katador> bom dia
<jxajro2> acho que em 1 semana eu volto a ter o computador do jeito _parecido_ com o que estava.
<Rudolf> aff
<Rudolf> prefere um "não sei fazer isso" do que aprender e fazer em 1h
<jxajro2> pois é.
<Rudolf> do que fazer em 2 semanas?
<Rudolf> eu hein
<jxajro2> e pior que a companhia eletrica vai rir do trouxa
<jxajro2> bem Rudolf....
<jxajro2> como eu faço isso?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: vc tem um roteador na sua casa?
<jxajro2> sim
<Rudolf> jxajro2: que fornece dhcp?
<Rudolf> veja os clientes que estão com ip
<jxajro2> o que é dhcp?
<mwallacesd> Que loco não instalou a interface grafica do xmms, mas ae muito manera esse xmms2 cli
<Rudolf> ip automatico
<mwallacesd> Tudo muito simples
<jxajro2> onde digito isso Rudolf?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: na sua maquina boa roda windows?
<jxajro2> nao
<jxajro2> nem pensar
<jxajro2> é um pcezinho meia boca com 500 de ram 160GB de Hd e AMD
<jxajro2> só estou preocupado em salvar as 7 pastas com minhas informações e depois formato tudo e começo tudo de novo
<jxajro2> 112.3GB
<jxajro2> com um pen de 1GB...vou tirando aos pouquinhos até salvar tudo
<jxajro2> aí posso instalar o 9.10 e atualizar pro 11.04
<jxajro2> é o que sei fazer.
<jxajro2> não tem como recuperar com o CD mesmo, Rudolf?
<jxajro2> parece uma coisa tão boba, cara!
<jxajro2> se fosse no windows eu instalava por cima...ia tomar café e continuava minha vidinha sossegado :(
<jxajro2> não é possivel que o Linux não tenha um caminho ao menos parecido.
<jxajro2> ops....correção...as pastas que quero recuperar tem 11.4GB
<jxajro2> até que será mais rápido do que eu pensava.
<jxajro2> bom...obrigado pela ajuda...vou dar meus pulos então. Nesse negocio de linux parece ser melhor i.r por um caminho que se conheça mesmo que dê mais trabalho
<Rudolf> jxajro2: mas é bom aprender caminhos novos
<spiga> j php-br
<spiga> merda de barra
<jxajro2> tudo bem Rudolf!
<jxajro2> mas como recupero esta porcaria?
<spiga> pobre e foda... compra macbook e nao acostuma com teclado americano.
<jxajro2> o jeito é recuperar com uma canequinha mesmo...já que não tem como reinstalar o sistema sem ter que formatar, né?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: me diga, pq usa linux?
<jxajro2> longa história....outra hora te conto são razões de agradecimento...
<Rudolf> jxajro2: quanto tempo de uso?
<jxajro2> desde 2008
<Rudolf> jxajro2: qual o seu ip no notebook?
<jxajro2> nao sei
<jxajro2> p#ta merda..que canseira.
<jxajro2> bom...to saindo...valeu pela ajuda.
<Birex> ok
<mwallacesd> O que tava pegando ai com o jxajro2 Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: pau no pc após varias faltas de energia
<Birex> o qie o jxajro2 devia fazer e ter um linux instalado num pendrive em caso de pane
<Birex> *que
<Birex> iria ajudar bastante
<mwallacesd> Cara essa é uma variavel inscostante dependendo da ocasião é mais produtivo reinstalar o sistema completo que consertar um erro.
<toter> mwallacesd: concordo...
<mwallacesd> Claro, varios fatores influenciam nessa decisão, se é um sistema de desenvolvimento ou se é um sistema de produção no caso dele usuário final,  PC ou laptop pessoal ele vai aprender mais reinstalando tudo outra vez
<Tiago> opa boa tarde
<Tiago> pessoa pode me dar uma ajuda eu conectei um hd na porta usb
<Tiago> mas nao esta identificando
<Tiago> acredito q as portas usb da maquina nao estao funcionando
<Tiago> ou nao tem os drivers instalados
<Tiago> alguem ae da uma maozinha como resolver
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece proxmox
<Rudolf> Tiago: dmesg te diz o que?
<Tiago> Rudolf so um pouco
<Rudolf> Tiago: o que seria esse pouco
<pauloolhos> Zabbix ou Nagios
<pauloolhos> ?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: depende do quanto vc gosta de usar editor de texto
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: ambos são nada simples
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas nagios é arquivo txt
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: zabbix é na interface web
<pauloolhos> qual vc utiliza
<pauloolhos> ?
<Rudolf> ambos
<Rudolf> mais PRTG e cacti
<pauloolhos> sao tantos programas
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: já usou algum?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: sugiro testar todos
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: prtg é pago, inclusive
<pauloolhos> Rudolf,
<pauloolhos> Estava lendo uma materia e acabei deparando com os nomes dessas ferramentas
<pauloolhos> Gosto de saber uma hora agente precisa
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: sim
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas além de saber é bom experimentar
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: ter opnião formada
<pauloolhos> Sao facinado mesmo é com o bacula
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: o cacti é um bom começo
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas bacula é backup, não é monitoramento
<pauloolhos> Sim
<pauloolhos> So estou falando que no momento estou focado no bacula
<pauloolhos> conhece?
<Rudolf> conheço
<pauloolhos> Qual a sua opinião sobre?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: muito bom, mas tem que ler bem a documentação dele
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: muito completo
<pauloolhos> como voce define o nivel de dificuldade:
<pauloolhos> ?
<Rudolf> 0 a 100
<Rudolf> 70
<mwallacesd> vortei!
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> O que ta rolando aqui agora
<mwallacesd> ?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: bacula
<mwallacesd> Opa, como vc usa Bacula, digo no sentido qual uso vc esta dando ao sistema?
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> É impressão minha ou ele tem características de ECM
<mwallacesd> ???
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: nao conheço a sigla
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: o que ser ECM?
<mwallacesd> Enterprise Content Management - Sistema de gestão de conteúdo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: nao
<mwallacesd> Ja vi é pra bkps
<mwallacesd> Legal
<mwallacesd> É un NBS
<mwallacesd> Network Backup Solution
<mwallacesd> =) bom também!
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> Como eu faco pra ter certeza se o bind esta instalao corretamete, pq o registro.br nao aceita minhas dns.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: use ele como dns
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: se vc navegar, tá correto
<OliveiraBorges> Se eu colocar o IP  do server linux nas config de rede do windows
<OliveiraBorges> e se navegar, eh pq ta funcionando ?
<Rudolf> sim
<OliveiraBorges> Nao navegou, rs
<OliveiraBorges> Mas eu oloqueo o ip de um outro servidor bind que eu sei que ta funcionando e mesmo addim tb nao navegou
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vc pinga esses bind?
<OliveiraBorges> ele ta aberto
<OliveiraBorges> eh o que diz o nma
<OliveiraBorges> nmap
<OliveiraBorges> tirei todas as politicas de firewal
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: então não está muito bem não nenhum dos dois
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: usa o dig para averiguar, na maquina que vc tá usando o bind
<OliveiraBorges> dig + o dominio ?
<OliveiraBorges> SOAa.sec.dns.br. hostmaster.registro.br. 2012186000 86400 900 604800 900
<OliveiraBorges> ta com dns do registro.br neh ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: isso vc fez na maquina apenas com seu bind
<OliveiraBorges> sim digiteo o comando pelo servidor onde eu estou instalando o bind
<OliveiraBorges> o que eu acho impressionante, eh que os testes locais estao configurando
<OliveiraBorges> mas no registro.br nao pega.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: entao  o problema é vc configurar corretamente no registro
<OliveiraBorges> mas no registro eu nao tenho mt o que fazer. eu apenas altero e da erro
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: seu bind está atualizando externamente?
<OliveiraBorges> como assim ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu segui o exemplo de um outro servidor que eu tenho instalado. mas eu sempre me perco com o bind
<OliveiraBorges> entao Rudolf, como faco o bind funcionar
<OliveiraBorges> tem outra dica ai
<mwallacesd> Pergunta rapida, o ./configure e make eu posso fazer com $ e o make install deve ser com #
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: nao, sem dica
<mwallacesd> ou devo fazer os 3 como #
<mwallacesd> ??
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vc tem que ao menos fazer funcionar localmente
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: pode ser feito apenas o make install como root
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: qual o comando pra funcionar localmente ?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: exceto se o diretorio nao for permitido criação de arquivos pelo usuario
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: nao existe "comando"
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: existe configuracao
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: eu testo assim
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: uma maquina
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: mudo o /etc/resolv.conf para o ip do bind
<mwallacesd> Putz Rudolf, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e faço os testes com o dig
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: o ./configure terminou corretamente?
<mwallacesd> Sim
<Rudolf> certeza?
<Rudolf> se não existe os Makefile, não terminou corretamente
<mwallacesd> Sim
<mwallacesd> Quer ver a saida
<mwallacesd> Vou te mandar
<Rudolf> pode ser
<Rudolf> as ultimas 20 linhas acho que são suficientes
<mwallacesd> Mas pera como eu faço, quero dar um cat no conteudo da tela do shell e madar pelo curl. tipo cat informacão | curl -F sitedainternet
<grub2> Agr
<grub2> ?
<mwallacesd> o curl eu sei usar bem mas o cat pra pegar as linhado shell eu não lembro Rudolf
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ./configure > arquivo && wgetpaste arquivo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ./configure 2&> arquivo && wgetpaste arquivo
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  Tem como eu registrar no registro.br ns1 e ns2 com o mesmo ip ?
<Rudolf> nao
<mwallacesd> Rudolf, tai com o curl é melhor
<mwallacesd> http://sprunge.us/VRPL
<mwallacesd> Ah menino!
<mwallacesd> Já vi o erro falta um lib
<mwallacesd> Viajei!
<Rudolf> he
<Rudolf> nem vou colar aqui pra vc nao passar vergonha
<mwallacesd> eu colo
<mwallacesd> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<mwallacesd> Hahahah
<mwallacesd> Mas ae, viu la em cima pede biblioteca Fortran pow?
<mwallacesd> Que porra é essa, fortran? Já esta mais que passado, era pre jurrasica!!!
<Rudolf> e eu la sei o que vc ta compilando
<Rudolf> e fortran nao tem nada de ultrapassado se vc trabalha com aplicativos científicos
<mwallacesd> Oo
<mwallacesd> Bom, vamos la
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<mwallacesd> Sem chance Rudolf
<mwallacesd> A saida diz glib 1.2.2 e ja estamos na 2.0
<mwallacesd>  libglib2.0-dev
<mwallacesd> Fck!
<mwallacesd> E o pior é que diz Maior ou igual e ainda assim não aceita (GLIB - version >= 1.2.2)
<pauloolhos> <mwallacesd
<pauloolhos> mwallacesd:
<mwallacesd> Fala ae
<pauloolhos> Onbase é um RP
<pauloolhos> ?
<mwallacesd> Putz cara, o foco principal é ser um ECM
<mwallacesd> Mas alem disso ele cumpre com sucesso a função de ERP e BMP
<mwallacesd> E pra quebrar as pernas dos contadores na versão 12 tem um novo modulo que se chama Load Balance
<mwallacesd> E com isso qualquer gerentezinho mixirica pode fazer o fechamento do mes de toda a empresa em algumas horas
<mwallacesd> E passar limpo e sorridente pela auditoria
<Joao_W> opa e ai gente
<Duka> boa noite pessoal!
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> boa
<Duka> alguem ajuda com conf smpt?
<pauloolhos> Deixa a sua pergunta assim alguem conhcedor vai responder
<Duka> pauloolhos, ?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> ou duka
<Maninho> noite
<Celso> noite
 * Maninho Good http://pastelog.tk/29
<carlos> pessoal, se eu estiver logado como ROOT, eu consigo descobrir q senha de root ?
<kayo> norps
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-06
<Say> boa noite Pskol XD
<Say> <!-- Pskol --> <open> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283793_434608936571042_1584355005_n.jpg </open>
<Pskol> Say: hm
<Pskol> Say: oiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Pskol> Say: :*******
<Pskol> Say: sumiu em
<Say> mmmm pois é pskolzinho
<Say> problemas que aconteceu ^^
<Say> e acabei fazendo um cursinho de abrir cadeados 1 dia :P sei fazer chave para caros daquelas eletronicas XD
<Say> moleza hum
<Pskol> caraca
<Pskol> vamos robar uns carros entao
<Say> :-P,
<Say> eu fiz so por meu uso mesmo, a avo sempre perde
<Pskol> Say: :)
<Say> novis?
<Pskol> hmm.. nada
<Pskol> :s
<Say> =(
<Say> Pskol, XD https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575838_429181003780502_1187185501_n.jpg
<Pskol> heuheuhee
<Pskol> to formando um windows xp
 * Pskol vergonha
<Say> hmmm pra que?
<Pskol> formatando
<Rudolf> Pskol: pesames
<Say> vergonha é dizer que nao sabe formatar o xp
<Pskol> ganha uns troco pra cachaca
<Say> hauahauhauhaua
<Pskol> hauhuaeieaiw
<Pskol> ta podre de virus kkkkk
<Rudolf> 19:50 < carlos> pessoal, se eu estiver logado como ROOT, eu consigo descobrir q senha de root ?
<Rudolf> 19:56 < kayo> norps
<Say> hmmm, mas é assim mesmo, ^^
<Pskol> quando eu vo desligar ele diz: vc nao tem permissao pra desligar
<Pskol> kkkkk
<Rudolf> Pskol: esse carlos eh amigo seu?
<Say> kkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> Rudolf: naum
<Pskol> Rudolf: porque?
<Rudolf> Pskol: mané
<falcon1000> boa noite meninos e meninas
<Say> boa noite
<alvaro_> boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<falcon1000> e ai o que acontece de bom aqui
<Say> musica
<Rudolf> falcon1000: h4x0r
<Rudolf> 19:50 < carlos> pessoal, se eu estiver logado como ROOT, eu consigo descobrir q senha de root ?
<Rudolf> 19:56 < kayo> norps
<falcon1000> rudolf como assim????
<falcon1000> se vc estiver logado como root vc já sabe a senha !!!!!!!
<Pskol> se a senha for facil e ele quebrar o hash
<Pskol> ate q da
<alvaro_> Falcom1000 agradeço sua dica de ontem, porem infelizmente não deu certo :(
<Rudolf> Pskol: eh, johntheripper
<Rudolf> Pskol: facim
<falcon1000> tá brincanco não deu mesmo alvaro
<Rudolf> falcon1000: nao necesariamente
<alvaro_> não
<Rudolf> falcon1000: vc pode ter usado um exploit
<alvaro_> parece um bug no SMART
<Rudolf> falcon1000: tem varios
<falcon1000> a tá  rudolf
<falcon1000> deixa eu pesquisar um poco alvaro
<alvaro_> agradeço por tentar me ajudar
<falcon1000> ok sem problemas
<falcon1000> de um olhada neste site e veja se encontra seu problema relacionado lá
<falcon1000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smart
<alvaro_> vou conferir
<Say> Pskol, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/428450_482612298432338_322728783_n.jpg
<Rudolf> alvaro_: qual a treta?
<Pskol> Say: que foiii? ?! @@
<Pskol> rs
<alvaro_> Falcon1000 ,me refiro ao teste Smart do "Utilitario de Unidades"
<falcon1000> ele ta com bug no smart do ubuntu
<falcon1000> dá erro interno e fecha
<alvaro_> é só tentar usa-lo o mesmo fecha e da erro
<Rudolf> falcon1000: na linha de comando?
<Say> Pskol, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk d+
<falcon1000> vai na central de programas remove ele e depois instala de novo
<alvaro_> já fiz isso é dá pau denovo
<Pskol> Say: ;)
<Say> Pskol, bom https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/556227_481747631852138_1219084967_n.jpg
<falcon1000> creio que sim rudolf
<Rudolf> alvaro_: vc tentou rodar na linha de comando?
<alvaro_> como faço?
<falcon1000> vc diz chamar ele pelo terminal
<falcon1000> pode ser que de certo
<Rudolf> alvaro_: só me diz, o que vc quer fazer?
<Pskol> Say: com fominha eh?
<Pskol> a essa hora
<sistematico> sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda
<Say> Pskol, kkkkk sim muita fome, geladeira vazia =(
<alvaro_> olha só muito leigo em relação ao uso do terminal para detectar erros no Ubuntu
<sistematico> putz
<Rudolf> alvaro_: viu o comando que o sistematico colocou?
<Rudolf> alvaro_: tente roda=lo
<alvaro_> sim vou tentar
<Say> Pskol, vc sabe onde arrumo firmware da samsung?
<Say> sem ser pela samsung claro
<alvaro_> "sudo: smartctl: comando não encontrado"
<Pskol> Say: de que equipamento?
<Say> celular gt-s3350 da minha namorada
<Pskol> hum
<Pskol> Say: o q vc ta aprontando ?
<Pskol> com esse celular
<Pskol> deu pau o firm dle?
<Say> ela esta aprendendo portugues, então di um celular com teclado pt-br, mas ela esqueceu a senha,, refiz o flash mas nao esta no idioma certo *.*
<sistematico> Say: Usa o CyanogenMOD.
<sistematico> Se tiver pro seu modelo de celular.
<Say> dai quando vc aperta o ~ saai o €
<alvaro_> Rudolf aparece a seguinte mensagem " sudo: smartctl: comando não encontrado"
<Say> hmmm
<Pskol> Say: hm e nao tem como trocar de idioma?
<Say> sistematico, nao tem :S
<Say> Pskol, do teclado não, so dos menus
<Pskol> ah, tendi
<Pskol> mas tenho nem ideia de onde achar
<Pskol> so o tio google msm :s
<Say> os normais q achei na net sao todos em ingles    *.-
<Rudolf> alvaro_: instale o smartmontools
<Say> Pskol hmmm tudo bem relaxa :P
 * Pskol abre uma skol
<Say> Pskol, vc tem um windows7 ai?
<Say> instala o office 2010 e testa um crack?
<Pskol> Say: nao
<Rudolf> Pskol: http://uploads.lolhehehe.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/132312123.jpg
 * Say hauahuahauahau
<Pskol> Say: eu tenho um crack pro 2010
<Pskol> q funfa
<Say> hmmm
<Say> :O
<Say> manda pra mim?
<Say> Rudolf, eu pego
<Pskol> mando
<Pskol> por onde?
<Pskol> Say: vo uploadar
<Pskol> perai
<Rudolf> Say: nao brinca
<Say> Pskol, email =D
<Pskol> ta
<Say> Rudolf XD
<alvaro_> Rudolf instalei e continua com mesmo problema
<falcon1000> ai fudeu mesmo
<falcon1000> vc fez o upgrade de ontem e ainda esta com o mesmo problema
<alvaro_> sim
<falcon1000> vixi passa o nome certinho que vou instalar aqui e ver se aqui tb dá erro
<alvaro_> smartmontools
<falcon1000> pera ai vou ver
<falcon1000> alvaro vc instalou os complementos tb
<alvaro_> não
<Rudolf> alvaro_: root?
<alvaro_> sim
<Rudolf> alvaro_: whereis smartctl
<alvaro_> não entendi
<Rudolf> alvaro_: digite whereis smartctl
<alvaro_> no terminal?
<ZZzzZzzz__> na num papel :/
<Rudolf> alvaro_: não penso em outro lugar
<alvaro_> rsrs
<falcon1000> alvaro aqui funcionou legalzinho
<Rudolf> falcon1000: sudo smartctl ou apenas smartctl
<alvaro_> "smartctl: /usr/sbin/smartctl /usr/share/man/man8/smartctl.8.gz"
<Rudolf> entao esta instalado
<falcon1000> smartctl 5.41 2011-06-09 r3365 [i686-linux-3.2.0-26-generic-pae] (local build) Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net  ERROR: smartctl requires a device name as the final command-line argument.   Use smartctl -h to get a usage summary
<Rudolf> alvaro_: rode o programa
<falcon1000> apareceu esta mensagem
<Rudolf> falcon1000: vc nao colocou o comando que o sistematico colou
<Rudolf> sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda
<falcon1000> ops é mesmo
<alvaro_> deu pau de novo
<Rudolf> alvaro_: qual?
<falcon1000> aqui tá filé
<alvaro_> o programa fecha sozinho e aparece a mensagem de erro interno do ubuntu
<falcon1000> será problema no hd
<Rudolf> alvaro_: digitando no terminal?
<Rudolf> falcon1000: ou de opção
<alvaro_> vou tentar de novo
<falcon1000> creio que de opção
<Rudolf> falcon1000: uhum
<falcon1000> pois ele é novo usando ubuntu
<Duka> alguem ajuda com conf correio evolution?
<falcon1000> o meu aqui esta bom dos dois modos
<falcon1000> o que precisa duka ?
<Rudolf> alvaro_: sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda
<Rudolf> alvaro_: http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/monitorar-smart/
<Rudolf> alvaro_: da uma lida
<alvaro_> no terminal deu certo
<Rudolf> aeeeee
<Duka> falcon1000,  esta recebendo porem nao envia
<falcon1000> configura o pop de sua conta tb
<falcon1000> lá no seu e-mail de net ou por pesquisa automatica no programa escolha a opção pop3 se não me engano
<alvaro_> minha duvida é por que fecha o programa do "Utilitário de Unidades" e aparece erro interno?
<Duka> falcon1000,  to conf yahoo e gmail, imap e smpt
<Rudolf> alvaro_: vai saber
<alvaro_> ???
<Rudolf> alvaro_: pergunta para os desenvolvedores
<Rudolf> alvaro_: da gui
<falcon1000> yahoo e gmail eu tenho
<alvaro_> talvez eles corrijam isso te agradeço
<Rudolf> alvaro_: vai saber
<alvaro_> Rudolf te agradeço, pois meu hd é novo, fiquei com medo de ter comprado já com defeito
<Duka> falcon1000,  como falei recebe porem nao envia, esse mesmo problema tenho com thunderbird, so recebe
<Rudolf> alvaro_: mas que pau que deu?
<Rudolf> alvaro_: se é que deu
<Rudolf> Duka: qual provedor de e-mail?
<Duka> Rudolf,  gmail e yahoo
<alvaro_> não deu nenhum erro no HD
<Rudolf> alvaro_: entao pq vc queria testar?
<Pskol> Duka: vc habilitou  imap na sua conta do gmailll
<Pskol> ????
<Rudolf> Duka: vc está usando porta 25 ou 587 para enviar
<alvaro_> Eu pensava que era problema no HD e não no programa  "Utilitário de Unidades"
<Duka> Rudolf, ja testei com as 2 e nao funciona
<Pskol> Duka: vc habilitou  imap na sua conta do gmailll??????????????????
<Pskol> la no site
<Duka> Pskol,  ja fiz isso
<Pskol> e qual erro q da?
<Duka> Pskol,  imap e pop estao habilitados
<Duka> Pskol, nao envia so recebe
<Pskol> sim
<Pskol> mas qual msg q da
<Pskol> ?
<Pskol> vc ativou autenticacao pra enviar email
<Pskol> ??
<Duka> Pskol,  na web ou no correio?
<Pskol> no correio
<falcon1000> alvaro tente este comando no terminal update-smart-drivedb
<Pskol> ativou SSL
<Pskol> ?
<falcon1000> acho que ele esta tentando configurar de novo do jeito que eu falei
<Pskol> Duka: http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=78799
<alvaro_> "/usr/share/smartmontools/drivedb.h updated from trunk"
<alvaro_> Falcon1000?
<falcon1000> oila
<alvaro_> viu a mensagem?
<falcon1000> mão
<alvaro_> "/usr/share/smartmontools/drivedb.h updated from trunk"
<alvaro_> Tem algo errado?
<falcon1000> pera ai
<falcon1000> tá dizendo que ele esta atualizado
<falcon1000> não entendo o proque de dar erro
<falcon1000> qual ubuntu vc usa
<falcon1000> ou usa mandriva
<alvaro_> 12,04
<alvaro_> LTS
<falcon1000> o emsmo do meu
<falcon1000> aqui tá certinho e instalei agora
<falcon1000> acessa pelo terminal e tb via desktop
<Duka> Pskol, falcon1000 , Rudolf , acho que funcionou, removi a conta e criei de novo no gmail, agora vou tentar no yahoo
<falcon1000> ok vai lá garoto
<alvaro_> já fiz isso e nada, tenho que sair amanha pego cedo no trabalho :(
<alvaro_> só acesso a chat a noite
<alvaro_> amanha tô na area de novo, boa noite
<falcon1000> blz até amanha
<freedom_linux> alguém pode me ajudar a fazer o arduino uno funfar no 12.04?
<OliveiraBorges> Kole galera
<Rudolf> dia
<alvaro_> bom dia
<Celso> bom dia
<kernel> bom dia ;)
<Rudolf> dia
<kernel> Rudolf, diga lá ;)
<Rudolf> kernel: lá
<kernel> agora sim recuperei meu nick original
<kernel> ;D
<novato> to tentando  editar o arquivo php.ini  digito:   vim /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini edito mais sair e salvar qual é o comando ??
<kernel> !wq
<kernel> w = write q = quit
<kernel> ou :wq
<kernel> ! = forçar
<novato> valeu mesmo
<kernel> novato, disponha amigo precisando estamos aqui ;)
<novato> nem fala isso cara pois vou precisar mesmo sou realmente novado no mundo linux mais sou insistente kk
<kernel> todos nós começamos assim ;)
<kernel> galera como eu vejo se minha placa de video tem suporte a framebuffer?
<Uubaldo> alguem aí usa o programa DeVeDe?
<Uubaldo> se alguem sabe, eu queria saber quanto tempo demora pra converter um video com o DeVeDe?
<Rudolf> kernel: doc
<Rudolf> kernel: da placa E do modulo
<Rudolf> kernel: as vezes aparece no dmidecode ou no lspci -vvvv
<Rudolf> kernel: depende do dispositivo
<Rudolf> http://carreiradeti.com.br/o-tempo-livre-do-profissional-de-ti-segundo-pesquisa/
<jxajro2> alguém sabe recuperar boot do ubuntu pelo LiveCD?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: tentou grub-install /dev/sda (após chrootar a partição)?
<jxajro2> OOh Rudolf! Tenho novis!
<Rudolf> jxajro2: sim
<jxajro2> veja...um vizinho meu gravou um cd do ubuntu 11.04 e outro de Joinville me deu umas dicas de como usar.
<jxajro2> bem....ele disse o seguinte:
<jxajro2> a) Boote o CD do Ubuntu, e logo na primeira tela [imagem 1], pressione
<jxajro2> a barra de espaço.
<jxajro2>     c) No menu que aparecerá [imagem 2], escolha a opção "Boot from first
<jxajro2>     hard disk".
<pessoal_> ai gente preciso de uma ajuda
<jxajro2> d) Uma tela como a da [imagem 3] deverá aparecer. Você pode escolher
<jxajro2>     diferentes kernels e configurações. Escolha a opção padrão, geralmente
<jxajro2>     a primeira. (Note a opção recovery mode).
<jxajro2> Se usando a opção padrão você conseguir abrir o seu sistema
<jxajro2> operacional e tudo estiver funcionando, você muito provavelmente tem.
<jxajro2> um problema no Grub. Caso contrário, seu problema está mais adiante.
<pessoal_> tenho ubuntu 12.04 no not, e to com o seguinte pobrema, algums programas depois de estalados não aparece
<pessoal_> tipo o smstools
<pessoal_> alguem da um help ai
<Rudolf> jxajro2: seu sistema abriu com a opção padrão?
<pessoal_> alguem tem alguma ideia de como resolver isso
<jxajro2> não....a tela ficou preta que nem quando eu reboot o sitema
<Rudolf> jxajro2: entao nao é grub
<jxajro2> aí que está...foi o que esse meu amigo disse....não deve ser o grub....ele disse grub ou lilo
<Rudolf> jxajro2: he
<jxajro2> no fim do email dele disse que o problema podia ser mais....adiante..
<jxajro2> vc faz idéia do que seja?
<jxajro2> já consigo abrir o PC aqui....mas com um liveCD
<jxajro2> o LiveCD do 11.04 mesmo
<pessoal_> ai gente alguem pode meda  um help
<Rudolf> jxajro2: logs
<jxajro2> logs? onde vejo isso?
<jxajro2> puts...parece que a solução tá bem perto...achei que tendo o CD do 11.04 seria fácil...na tela que esse meu colega falou tem um recover mas...
<jxajro2> justo ela não aparece
<pessoal_> estalei  algums programas mais não esta aparecendo, mesmo depois de estalados não apareçem
<Rudolf> pessoal_: cara, a gente já viu
<Rudolf> pessoal_: mas ninguém se interessou ou não sabe responder
<Rudolf> jxajro2: /var/log
<jxajro2> pessoal_ tenha um pouco de paciência....demora mesmo, ok?
<jxajro2> tenta reinstalar....se não der...volta mais tarde que alguém pode ter uma resposta.
<Rudolf> jxajro2: cola seu /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rudolf> jxajro2: e o /var/log/messages
<Rudolf> jxajro2: e o /var/log/dmesg
<Rudolf> jxajro2: em algum pastebin da vida
<pessoal_> bom vejo que estou perdendo meu tempo
<jxajro2> perai...deixa eu ver
<Rudolf> pessoal_: provável
<Rudolf> pessoal_: get out
<pessoal_> valeu amador
<Rudolf> pessoal_: bye
<jxajro2> vou ter que reiniciar.
<pessoal_> vc é o dono do chat?????
<Rudolf> jxajro2 pq?
<jxajro2> vamos lá...
<Rudolf> pessoal_: nao, vc pode ficar se quiser
<pessoal_> pelo que eu sei ele é livre
<Rudolf> pessoal_: mas quem disse que tava perdendo tempo era vc
<Rudolf> pessoal_: sim, bem livre
<Rudolf> pessoal_: livre para responder ou não a uma pergunta
<jxajro2> deu problema aqui.
<pessoal_> então se vc não sabe ajuda não fala merda
<pessoal_> amigão
<Rudolf> pessoal_: cara, se acalme, eu só te expliquei que não é legal ficar repetindo a pergunta
<Rudolf> pessoal_: não sei para que ser repetitivo
<Rudolf> pessoal_: foi a única coisa que te pedi
<pessoal_> não pedi sua ajuda diretamente
<Rudolf> pronto
<jxajro2> vou procurar o tal var logs
<jxajro2> aliás...onde acho isso?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: lembre-se que é dentro do seu hd
<Rudolf> 14:31 < Rudolf> jxajro2: cola seu /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rudolf> 14:31 < Rudolf> jxajro2: e o /var/log/messages
<Rudolf> 14:31 < Rudolf> jxajro2: e o /var/log/dmesg
<jxajro2> ok...vou executar normal...e procurar dentro do meu HD
<jxajro2> eu parei de becapear quando esse camarada me arrumou um cd de instalação do ubuntu....ficou 12h rodando....tirei mas não sei se
<jxajro2> to usando ele direito
<jxajro2> que pasta que fica o var log?
<jxajro2> deixa...achei
<jxajro2> olha...Xorg.0.log achei
<jxajro2> e o dmesg tb..mas o messeges não
<Rudolf> o que tem dentro do /var/log ?
<jxajro2> vou colocar o xorg e o dmesg no past bin
<Rudolf> roger that
<jxajro2> o que tem no var log? uma tonelada de arquivos.
<Rudolf> jxajro2: é, se não tem o messages
<Rudolf> jxajro2: preciso saber qual arquivo posso te pedir para olhar
<jxajro2> kern.log.1...2...3
<jxajro2> perai...já te mostro
<jxajro2> o xorg é este http://pastebin.com/Tdgwcyz6
<jxajro2> o dmesg é /M04CXhCK
<jxajro2> como eu colo a foto da pasta?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: vc tem o driver da nvidia instalado?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: qual sua placa de video?
<jxajro2> o pastbin só serve pra textos?
<jxajro2> driver do que?
<jxajro2> acho que não...o que é nvidia?
<jxajro2> conheço esse nome de algum lugar
<jxajro2> a placa deve ser onboad
<jxajro2> onboard
<jxajro2> como faço pra te mostrar um printscreen?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: http://imageshack.us/
<jxajro2> ok
<jxajro2> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7999/var log.png
<Rudolf> jxajro2: espaço no nome?
<jxajro2> sim
<Rudolf> jisus
<jxajro2> nao
<jxajro2> perai
<jxajro2> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/varlog.png
<jxajro2> dá pra ver o que aparece no var log?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: cara, vc nao usa terminal?
<jxajro2> não
<jxajro2> como usa?
<jxajro2> faltou umas pastas na figura
<jxajro2> mas tem mais arquivos...quer que eu mande outra?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: ls > arquivo.txt
<Rudolf> jxajro2: e cola o arquivo.txt num pastebin
<jxajro2> ok
<jxajro2> viu? deixa te avisar que to conversando com vc por um netbook meia boca e tenho que digitar as infos do desktop pra cá.
<Rudolf> ok
<kernel> Rudolf, tenho uma 00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C73 [GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<kernel> será que ela tem suporte a framebuffer?
<Rudolf> kernel: parabens
<Rudolf> kernel: nvidia, tem
<kernel> sabe dizer onde eu ativo?
<julio_> ai galera eu estalei um programa mais o danado não apareçe na area de trabalho
<jxajro2> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9690/lsarquivo.png
<Rudolf> kernel: o que vc quer fazer com o framebuffer?
<jxajro2> acertei?
<Rudolf> jxajro2: nao entendi a imagem
<kernel> Rudolf, quero que fique a tela do boot e carregamento dos modulos, com a fonte normal
<Rudolf> kernel: pequenas né?
<kernel> ta a fonte grande
<kernel> sim
<jxajro2> ??? perai
<Rudolf> kernel: bom, no gentoo precisa ativar no kernel
<Rudolf> kernel: é ubuntu aí?
<kernel> arch
<Rudolf> kernel: aaaaa
<Rudolf> kernel: kernel + bootloader
<kernel> é muito complicado?
<kernel> :/
<jxajro2> no pastebin veja final /7Y0X7rhY
<Rudolf> kernel: de certo modo sim
<Rudolf> kernel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uvesafb
<Rudolf> kernel: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=117576
<Rudolf> kernel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<Rudolf> kernel: vc usa grub ou lilo?
<jxajro2> Rudolf: no pastebin veja final /7Y0X7rhY
<kernel> grub 1
<kernel> porque tem aquele arquivo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kernel> é grub 1 né
<Rudolf> kernel: sim
<kernel> foi o que eu imaginei
<kernel> Rudolf, qual dos links que voce me passou serve?
<Rudolf> kernel: nenhum, é para grub2
<kernel> hahah :/
<Rudolf> kernel: disfarça, esse serve
<Rudolf> kernel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uvesafb
<Rudolf> kernel: tava lendo aqui com atenção
<Rudolf> kernel: leia ele todo
<Rudolf> kernel: vai te dar um look completo
<kernel> ta beleza.
<kernel> tem em portugues nao?
<Rudolf> duvido
<Rudolf> mas nao procurei
<kernel> ta beleza.. entao..
<jxajro2> alo gente!!!!!!
<Rudolf> hello hello
<jxajro2> _resolvido!_
<jxajro2> kazo encerrrrado!
<jxajro2> Graças a Deus!
<jxajro2> Deus.....
<jxajro2> Deeeeus existe!
<Rudolf> jxajro2: o que vc fez/
<Rudolf> conte-me
<jxajro2> iŝ...longa história..mas usei o boot repair
<jxajro2> devo isso ao André de Joinville...UM ĜENIO!
<Rudolf> o ruim é que vc nem sabe o que aconteceu
<jxajro2> gostaria de recomendar o nome dele a vcs
<jxajro2> como posso postar a solução? achei muito simples
<jxajro2> veja bem....Rudolf....não sei......mais ou menos
<Rudolf> forum, blog, qualquer lugar
<jxajro2> eu entendi mais ou menos o que fiz...e olha que sou um analfabeto funcional...mas esperem
<jxajro2> acho que dá pra tc já do PC em ordem mas antes...
<jxajro2> o boot repair deu esta mensagem final
<jxajro2> perai
<jxajro2> só um min
<novato> galera  tem como mudar o indioma do  OCS inventory ?
<Rudolf> novato: chegou a procurar no google?
<novato> kkk valeu to vendo
<jxajro2> o boot foi restaurado com exito
<jxajro2> por favor anote o seguinte url:.....
<jxajro2> Caso vc ainda tenha problemas de inicialização, indique esse url para
<jxajro2> boot.repair@gmail.com ou para seu forum de ajuda favorito
<jxajro2> agora vc pode reinicar seu computador
<jxajro2> (não precisa dizer que apesar de tudo meu forum de ajuda favorito é aqui, né?)
<jxajro2> o URL que ele deu é http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078463
<Rudolf> vc só clicou no restore e pronto?
<jxajro2> ok...sr Rudolf Nurejev!?
<jxajro2> mais ou menos....se vc quiser a solução detalhada me manda um email que eu te encaminho o email do gênio andre apt get install Man
<jxajro2> vou conectar pelo pc de mesa...já volto.
<Rudolf> jxajro2: fenhir@linuxmail.org
<jxajro> cavalheiros!
<jxajro> süüüüüüüceeessoooo! :)
<Rudolf> jxajro2: fenhir@linuxmail.org
<Rudolf> jxajro: mandou?
<jxajro> o que?
<jxajro> aah sim..to mandando..vc quer posso mandar criptografado?
<Rudolf> nao
<jxajro> ok...
<jxajro> to mandando
<jxajro> são dois email....ele completou o que disse no segundo
<Rudolf> uhum
<jxajro> tá lá...depois leia em detalhes...ah......perai...mais um
<Rudolf> é, grub-install /dev/sda
<Rudolf> no secrets
<jxajro> print screen dos finalmentes
<Rudolf> caraio, que frio
<jxajro> qualquer coisa..fale com o novo linuxista jxajro apt get intall man...pergunte ao rabino! boa tarde
<P-Chan> Olá ubunteiros. Me diz aí como salvar a resolução desejada
<heber> ola
<P-Chan> No linux ele não reconhece resoluções altas então tenho que add manualmente via xrandr
<heber> queria saber como instar o vmserver no ubuntu
<P-Chan> quero que o Linux já comece na resolução desejada
<kernel> heber, sudo apt-get install vmserver
<P-Chan> Quero forçar o Ubuntuzão começar na na resolução que ordenei a ele
<kernel> ou vai no synaptic
<heber> qual o camand para ver a versao
<heber> ?
<Rudolf> P-Chan: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rudolf> heber: versão do que?
<Rudolf> heber: do vmware?
<heber> do ubuntu
<P-Chan> Rudolf: NÃO FUNFA cara. Xorg nem existe mais. Eu mano ubuntuzão criar e ele não faz o que mando. Menino muito rebelde
<heber> alguem tem uma dica
<heber> para instalar o vmserver no ubuntu??
<P-Chan> Rudolf: odeio vi eu uso leafpad ou outro editor mais dummie
<P-Chan> Rudolf: abri aqui e ele me dá de presente uma página em branco. é mole?
<Rudolf> P-Chan: ah, falha minha
<Rudolf> P-Chan: ubuntu usa outros poderes magicos que desconheço
<Rudolf> P-Chan: encorajo-lhe a pesquisar no google
<Rudolf> heber: qual?
<Rudolf> heber: vmware-server? eu sugiro vmplayer
<P-Chan> Rudolf: E nem posso abandonar o ubuntu porque ele é a distro mais fácil do mundo. Pode ter melhores mas não será fácil
<P-Chan> Até hoje tenho medo do debianzão
<Rudolf> P-Chan: nao abandone-o
<Rudolf> P-Chan: apensa aprenda a usá-lo
<P-Chan> Rudolf: Pois é
<P-Chan> Sabia que quando uso o enlightenment aqui ele desliga o monitor e não quer nem ligar? menino muito mal-criado
<Rudolf> P-Chan: provavelmente esteja com configuracao de video muito alta
<Rudolf> P-Chan: ou com o composite ativado
<P-Chan_> Rudolf: Cara caiu aqui
<Rudolf> P-Chan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/
<Rudolf> P-Chan: a linha que vc usa para configurar o X pode ser colocada no seu home no arquivo ~/.xprofile
<Rudolf> P-Chan: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 800x600
<P-Chan> Rudolf: desse jeito rodolfão http://pastebin.com/wJuc0VNn ?
<Rudolf> P-Chan: é assim que vc faz toda vez que inicia?
<Rudolf> P-Chan: se for, sim
<P-Chan> Rudolf: eu depois que inicio tenho que executar esse script dando dois cliques
<P-Chan> Cara, se o Ubuntu fosse mais amigável ainda ele conquistaria as pessoas
<P-Chan> será que o preço que pagamos pela liberdade é isso?
<Rudolf> P-Chan: MAIS AMIGÁVEL?
<Rudolf> pelo amor
<Rudolf> se for mais amigável vira pudim
<P-Chan> Rudolf: sim como os outros dois sistemas concorrentes
<Rudolf> P-Chan: os outros dois vc paga
<Rudolf> P-Chan: e paga os desenvolvedores
<P-Chan> Rudolf: é... tem gente que paga...
<Rudolf> P-Chan: ou acha que nego faz de graça
<P-Chan> Rudolf: o povo do debian em sua maioria faz
<P-Chan> Rudolf: quando aparecer uma distro bem mais amigável crio um remaster com o nome de pudim linux e crido o pacote .pud
<an0n> Ubuntu 12.04 utilizando pen drive trava na tela de carregamento e não passa dali, gravei um cd tentei novamente e não consegui acontece o mesmo problema ele trava na tela de carregamento..Alguém sabe o que é?
<an0n> Isso é na instalação
<an0n> ?
<Rudolf> an0n: erro de instalação é suporte de hardware
<an0n> Rudolf: Então
<Rudolf> an0n: salvo imagem corrompida
<an0n> já verifiquei md5
<Rudolf> an0n: tentou em outra maquina?
<an0n> e está tudo ok
<Rudolf> an0n: se verificou md5
<Rudolf> an0n: é hardware
<an0n> Sim
<an0n> eu estou achando que é algo em relação ao kernel
<P-Chan> an0n: Você é um anonimo?
<an0n> qual a versao do kernel do 12.4
<an0n> 12.04
<an0n> P-Chan: Pq a pergunta?
<P-Chan> an0n: Legal sou seu fã! Vai lá e acaba com eles
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<an0n> =]
<kayo> realmente tem que ter relacao com o kernel, esse problema
<kayo> que é o hardware mal suportado nakela versao
<an0n> sim
<kernel> onde eu ponho no xchat para quando eu ficar certo tempo inativo automaticamente ele ficar como away?
<brvitorio> olá pessoal
<rogerio> boa noite como eu instalo o amsn no ubuntu 12.04
<rogerio> eu baixei o amsn.tar.gz mas nâo sei como instalar tambem
<rogerio> alguma
<rogerio> luz
<alvaro_> Central de programas Ubuntu
<alvaro_> e procure pelo AMSN
<kernel> rogerio, tar -zxvf amsn.tar.gz
<kernel> ele ira descompactar
<kernel> rogerio, mais usa o sudo apt-get install amsn
<kernel> no terminal
<kernel> ele ja puxa do repositorio proprio do ubuntu 12.04
<kernel> e instala automaticamente.
<rogerio> kernel não tem mais o amsn no ubuntu 12.04
<rogerio> nos repositorios
<rogerio> e as versões em .deb do site não instala
<alvaro_> Rogerio, tente o emesene, ele é bem parecido com o AMSN
<rogerio> cara eu uso o pidgin, mas é para a minha irmã e vai ser dificil eu convence-la a usar o emesene
<alvaro_> Use o nativo do ubuntu então o Emphaty
<alvaro_> esse já vem junto com a instalação do Ubuntu
<rogerio> ele suporta web can no MSN
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> boa noite
<alvaro_> deppois de configurado, só precisa digitar a senha do Live message e pronto, suporta camera sim
<[orca]> como eu doi kill numa janela do wine/ tipo aqui diz que nao foi localizado nem um processo mas eu tou vendo a janela aberta.
<alvaro_> O unico problema é que ele não tem o mesmo "visual" do Amsn :(. Mas é funcional.
<rogerio> vou mostrar para ela valeu pela dica alvaro_
<alvaro_> Rogerio em outro programas de "bate-papo" nos repositorios, se não gostar é só experimentar outro :)
<kernel> rogerio, tenta dar o sudo apt-get update
<kernel> e sudo apt-get install amsn
<kernel> depois do apt-get update , usa o updatedb
<kernel> pra atualizar o bando de dados dos repositorios
<rogerio> consegui com os make install
<rogerio> valeu pelas ideias
<brlabs> hi
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-07
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> como eu instalo arquivo .deb.tar?
<barna> claudio-tux, .deb.tar??? tem certeza disso? num seria .tar.gz?
<Monarquista> claudio-tux: boa noite
<claudio-tux> não
<Monarquista> abre o arquivo e leia o README
<claudio-tux> eu baixei o lazarus
<claudio-tux> a extencao é .deb.tar
<claudio-tux> Monarquista: nao tem
<Monarquista> então fio, não sei...
<Monarquista> sorry
<claudio-tux> Descobrir
<claudio-tux> é um conjunto de arquivos .deb compactar
<claudio-tux> compactado
<claudio-tux> descompactei numa pasta e dei um sudo dpgk -i *.deb
<claudio-tux> ta instalando
<claudio-tux> :)
<barna> massa!
<brlabs> how do you think brazil football team will perform in the olympics?
<kernel> alguem sabe algum programa pra baixar videos do youtube?
<barna> kernel, no proprio youtube vc pode baixar!
<kernel> huMm
<kernel> no proprio browser?
<kernel> barna, onde fica essa parte?
<barna> eu uso tb o firefox com o plugis>donwthemall + flashgot + flashvideodownloader
<kernel> ja tou com o video aberto aqui no browser
<kernel> onde fica a opção de download?
<kernel> tem que ter algum programa necessario ?
<barna> acho q vc tem q tar logado, num tenho certeza, do lado de: "gostei, xxxxxxxx download"
<barna> embaixo do video
<kernel> sim..
<kernel> tem Like, I dislike, Add to, Share
<kernel> nao tem a opção download nao >/
<barna> kernel, vc ta logado?
<kernel> sim.
<kernel> barna, community/youtube-dl 2012.02.27-1
<kernel>     A small command-line program to download videos from YouTube.com and a few more sites
<kernel> achei o programa pra baixar aqui
<kernel> melhor mesmo ;)
<kernel> valeu pela a força
<kernel> vou testa-lo
<kernel> [download] Destination: OE3RPRwSxmY.flv
<kernel> [download]   0.5% of 426.78M at    1.53M/s ETA 04:38
<kernel> ja era
<kernel> marrie prea is dead
<kernel> AUIHEiuhAEHuIeiHAE
<kernel> barna, voce sabe a opção do xchat que deixa automaticamente away quando eu fico um certo tempo idle?
<barna> kernel, num sei, mas é uma boa, vou pesquisar!
<kernel> olha ae
<kernel> se achar algo me avisa
<kernel> queria ativar essa opçao
<kernel> para eu ficar away automatico
<kernel> nao tenho saco pra digitar /away
<Monarquista> preguinha miseravel em... :P
<Monarquista> UAHSUHAHSU
<Monarquista> boa noite kernel
<barna> num achei nada!
<kernel> boa noite Monarquista
<kernel> barna, seu xchat é em portugues é
<kernel> tem uma opção la em Geral
<kernel> no Chat
<kernel> em Preferencies
<barna> sim em portuga!
<kernel> olha la em away
<kernel> e me diz o que tem lá
<kernel> Automatically unmark away
<kernel> aqui tem essa opção.
<sagat> anderson silva vai ganhar sabado
<sagat> só erro em retribuir ofensas
<sagat> mas msm assim torço por ele
<sagat> oque voces acham do linux mint
<xuxuco> ola
<Celso> bom dia
<Hertz> Bom dia o/
<Celso>  o canal está quieto hoje hein!!!!Será por causa que esfriou?
<Celso> hahaaa
<marcelomauro> Na página de downlod do ubuntu fala que é recomendado a versão 32 bits.  Possuo um laptop i3 (processador de 64bits) Mesmo assim a recomendação se mantém?
<Monarquista> marcelomauro: boa tarde.
<Monarquista> o computador é seu man, faz o que quiser dele! ;)
<Monarquista> eu desde o Lucid Linx sempre usei 64 e pronto!
<marcelomauro> Monarquista: não é questão de quem é o computador... é sobre a sugestão. Minha dúvida é se há instabilidade da versão 64bits
<xGrind> marcelomauro, eu uso xubuntu e sempre usei 32bits. esses dias coloquei o 64bits pra testar. não vi muita diferença em relação ao desempenho. coloquei o 32bit de novo e esta mais leve. li q ele fica mais rapido, porem precisa de mais memoria ram.
<xGrind> pra quem tem 4gb de ram ou mais, é bom usar o 64bits. pra quem tem menos, usa o 32bits mesmo.
<Monarquista> marcelomauro: to usando o Kubuntu 12.04 64 aqui e ta liso, mas o meu PC é de macho né?! ;P
 * Monarquista AUHAUSH
<marcelomauro> xGrind: então... eu tenho win instalado na mesma máquina, mas versão 32bits... tenho 4gb de mem... o win só reconhece 3.2gb
<Monarquista> marcelomauro: aqui rconhece 100%
<Monarquista> 4G
<Monarquista> ;)
<marcelomauro> win 64bits reconhece
<xGrind> marcelomauro, entao acho q pode por de boa. eu só tenho 2gb de ram e o video é compartilhado. então, nem rola de usar 64bits. nao vi melhoria, pelo menos aqui não.
<marcelomauro> 32bits não. Já li sobre e existe um pacth que faz até reconhecer, mas no todo não usa
<xGrind> kernel pae?
<Monarquista> marcelomauro: se tem 4 g de memo, usa o 64 bits pra gargalar sua memo man
<marcelomauro> então... se a mudança é apenas esta, então vale a pena sim... é que pensei que a versão de 64bits não tinha o mesmo suporte da 32bits... por isso a recomendação
<marcelomauro> refiro-me a programas e tal
<Monarquista> marcelomauro: no GNU/Linux tem de tudo pra 46 bits, tá tudo dominado já
<Monarquista> ops
<Monarquista> 64
<xGrind> marcelomauro, 64bits rodam tanto 64 como 32bits. o contrario nao.
<marcelomauro> no win, tenho uns programas que necessito, que não rodam no 64bits... Programs específicos de trabalho. Por isso optei pela 32bits
<marcelomauro> só uso win por causa deles... senão já tinha mandado pras cucuias esse sistema
<marcelomauro> vlw
<kernel> xGrind, iai
<xGrind> kernel, o/
<kernel> o>
<JavaNunes> filhos de puta
<kernel> iai hacker
<kernel> kkkk
<JavaNunes> sou o hacko fodao mesmo
<kernel> voce é o cara
<JavaNunes> ando com ssh aberto sem firewall
<JavaNunes> e dou a senha
<kernel> parabens
<Celso> xo fechar a geladeira com cadeado
<JavaNunes> nao precisa puxar saco
<kernel> warning!
<xGrind> Kevin Mitinick na área
<kernel> kkkk
<xGrind> Mitnick*
<JavaNunes> acho tao engra?ado as pessoas se protegerem por tras de firewall quando na verdade o perigo eh lindo
<xGrind> JavaNunes, alguém perguntou? :D
<kernel> cuidado se nao ele vai te hackear xGrind
<kernel> =X
<JavaNunes> pra pensar alto eu nao preciso ser perguntado
<xGrind> qnto menos o fdp sabe, mais ele se acha. é foda isso.
<kernel> paraiba é assim mesmo
<kernel> IAUHEAHiehAUehAHeua
<xGrind> deve ta usando windows piratão, cheio de virus e se achando o underground. tsc tsc
<JavaNunes> como vc mediu meu conhecimento? consultou a mae dinah ou esta usando o metodo impirico?
<xGrind> JavaNunes, só pelo seu jeito otario de se achar o foda, já demonstrou q vc sabe porra nenhuma.
<JavaNunes> meu sistema operacional eh repetiliano, eh alienigena, todos aqui sabem
<kernel> kkkkk
<JavaNunes> claro, vc quer analizar oq os outros sabem pelo jeito que eles falam! onde vc aprendeu que isso denota ou nao conhecimento?
<JavaNunes> vc esta no reino das falacias, apenas isso: fulano ? burro pq ? ot?rio. isso eh falacia. apenas falacia.
<xGrind> JavaNunes, aprendeu isso onde? nas aulinhas de filosofia? :D
<JavaNunes> nao, aprendi nas poucas aulas de portugues que eu tive.
<xGrind> hm. percebe-se mesmo que foram poucas aulas.
<kernel> lol
<JavaNunes> hum hum
<JavaNunes> acho t?o lindo pagar proxy
<Celso> vou nessa que tenho medo de hacker.
<kernel> kkkkk
<JavaNunes> todas as pessoas que usam sistemas ruins e humanos t?m medo de hacker mesmo.
<xGrind> o JavaNunes é tão foda que nem sabe configurar o teclado.
<kernel> kkkkkk
<Hertz> xGrind++
<Hertz> :D
<JavaNunes> nao, eh vc que nao congura a interpretacao ASCII do seu IRC
<xGrind> JavaNunes, estranho. pq será que só o seu que eu vejo bagunçado? será que você é tão foda que meu cliente de IRC não consegue interpretar?
<JavaNunes> faz assim entao: pega o q eu escrevo e coloca no Google que ele corrige
<xGrind> JavaNunes, tenho coisa mais importante pra fazer, do que decifrar o q vc escreve animal.
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<JavaNunes> Oq vc tem importante para fazer? ficar no IRC? kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> O JavaNunes é burro demais.
<sistematico> Ele não consegue configurar o acento.
<sistematico> ahiehaieuaheiaeuaheiae
<kernel> sistematico, cuidado ele vai te invadir ele é hacker
<kernel> AHUIeaheiuahueahuiei
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> É uma topeira isso sim.
<kernel> kkkkkk
<sistematico> O "doentinho" da Freenode.
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<kernel> auheihauheu
<xGrind> JavaNunes, traduzindo o site do Xfce. sabe oq é isso?
<JavaNunes> wm
<kernel> sistematico, pvt ai
<JavaNunes> fui
<sistematico> Milagre.
<sistematico> Foi sem xingar a mãe de ninguem, o Pai dele deve estar por perto.
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> chega de internet por hoje juninho.
<sistematico> O Hackerzinho preferido da vovó.
<sistematico> Coisinha fofa cuti cuti..
<sistematico> Agora, voltarei para minha cripta.
<sistematico> Inté.
<mwallacesd> E  ae galerinha do mal, blz?
<mwallacesd> Alguén online ae?
<mwallacesd> =)
<DavyS> o/
<ebm> opa
<DavyS> Monarquista, seu refisefuqueiro :D
<mwallacesd> óia! a galera ativa!
<mwallacesd> =)
<ebm> em falar em refisefuqueiro, ficaram sabendo que o criador dessa palavra faleceu?
<mwallacesd> O que ta pegando hoje aqui galera?
<Monarquista> DavyS: deixei essa "miseria" de vida pra você... :p
<mwallacesd> ebm eu nem sabia da existencia dessa palavra brow, de que ano é?
<mwallacesd> Levo 8 anos vivendo fora do Brasil
<mwallacesd> =(
<Monarquista> DavyS: outra coisa, só usei refisefuqui, nunca crie e disponibilizei essas coisas, não se confunda
<ebm> putz mano, não sei de que ano é não, mais essa palavra ae foi criada pelo glen ......... usuario linux, ele ficava ferrado quando via algum release do ubuntu e etc
<ebm> vc mora aonde?
<Monarquista> DavyS:  como anda o desenvolvimento da "remaster" eOS...!?
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<ebm> tá ouvindo o que ae Rudolf?
<DavyS> Monarquista, O de sempre, resolvendo bugs...
<Monarquista> DavyS: uahsuahh
<DavyS> ;x
<Monarquista> ebm: o Gleen morreu por que o cancer do odio que ele nutria pelas refisefuquis corroeu a alma ele todo...
<mwallacesd> =(
<mwallacesd> Mequissicow ciri!
<ebm> Monarquista, eheheh pior que é, ele tinha ódio mesmo
<mwallacesd> Hahahha como dizem os gringos
<Monarquista> ebm: mas o cara tinha muita razão em muitas coisas que dizia man.
<ebm> vc mora aonde mwallacesd ?
<mwallacesd> Mequissicow ciri!
<mwallacesd> Cidade do mexico
<ebm> onde fica isso?
<ebm> ahh tá
<mwallacesd> Mexico City
<ebm> legal ae?
<mwallacesd> Ah cara de boa, um tanto diferente
<ebm> Monarquista ........... pior que tinha mesmo, se não fosse os remasters por ae, o ubuntu teria mais usuario,
<mwallacesd> Mesmas crisis, um pessoal um tanto mais egoista
<ebm> vc foi ae pra trampa?
<ebm> vejo as favelas ae do mexico, igual ao do brasil né
<mwallacesd> Mas estamos ae na atividade. é isso ai trabalhar pra encher a latinha
<ebm> 3 mundo é tudo igual eheheh
<mwallacesd> por que la tinha, não tem mais
<mwallacesd> Bom, a economia esta melhor distribuida aqui cara, não tão visivel como no brasil
<mwallacesd> Mas entre aspas
<mwallacesd> O cara mais rico supera o Bill, é o salinas dono da telmex aqui no mexico
<mwallacesd> Ele é mexicano
<mwallacesd> O narcotraficante mais buscado do planeta é daqui também
<ebm> é mano, mais esse cara ae é o orgulho mexicano?
<mwallacesd> E saiu inclusive na forbes
<mwallacesd> El chapo gusman
<ebm> ae no mexico o bicho pega né mano, em falando de trafico e tal
<ebm> é pior que no Brasil?
<mwallacesd> Como o cara que estava no ranking 186 dos homens mais ricos do planeta
<mwallacesd> Cara, é diferente
<mwallacesd> No brasil é intenso tipo muleke de 12 anos com fusil na mão
<mwallacesd> Aqui é meio faro oeste
<mwallacesd> O caras tem mansões e andam em camionetes blindadas
<mwallacesd> Com um corpo de segurança particular em dodge charte
<mwallacesd> *charge
<mwallacesd> e challanger também
<mwallacesd> Fast five, esses carros do filme são carros de segurança privada aqui
<mwallacesd> Inclusive a federal aqui usa charge
<ebm> eita mano, ae o negocio é mais MAFIA mesmo né, organizado e tal
<ebm> aqui é igual vc falo, muleke com fusil sem saber pra onde atirar
<mwallacesd> i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm314/woolfsrt8/1835.jpg
<mwallacesd> Olha ai
<mwallacesd> Pra dizer que eu ñ to mentindo
<mwallacesd> É isso ai cara, essa é a diferença
<mwallacesd> Tipo quem tem dinheiro paga suborno pra varias instituições do governo e tem proteção completa
<mwallacesd> Esse Chapo Gusman os caras nunca vão pegar ele.
<mwallacesd> Ele é o primeiro da lista do FBI
<ebm> eita mano
<mwallacesd> Era o segundo né, mais o Bin Laden caiu agora ele é o primeiro
<ebm> ae o bicho pega então ein
<mwallacesd> Vixi  cara, sinistro. aqui no DF as coisas estão "controladas" mas tipo moterrey, e algumas divisas com os EUA nossa
<mwallacesd> Ai ceninha de filme
<mwallacesd> Só as Dodge RAM e varias outras pick-ups cheias de cocaina esperando o visto bom pra entrar nos EUA
<ebm> mais ae, esses caras sai matando quem tiver na frente? ou eles só matam quem é envolvido?
<mwallacesd> não, nada a ver.
<mwallacesd> Se matam entre eles por disputa de territorios aqui é formação de cartel
<mwallacesd> Carteles de la drogra
<ebm> ufa né
<mwallacesd> *droga
<JuniorHkn> Ow galera
<JuniorHkn> alguém poderia me tirar uma duvida?
<ebm> ahhh menos mal então
<ebm> pode falar
<JuniorHkn> pode ser pvt?
<mwallacesd> Vou dar uma saidinha, volto já
<ebm> bele
<ebm> ae Junior, pode sim mano, mais aqui num é melhor? vai que eu não sei mais uma outra pessoa sabe de ajudar
<kernel> JuniorHkn, va direto ao assunto
<JuniorHkn> ta
<JuniorHkn> vou falar
<JuniorHkn> aqui mesmo
<kernel> se alguem souber lhe ajudará
<kernel> :)
<JuniorHkn> Uso o sistema win7 x64, to querendo emular uma distribuição linux aqui que é também x64
<ebm> certo
<JuniorHkn> tentei pelo mvware e também pelo virtualbox
<pauloolhos> e ai
<JuniorHkn> os dois me deram o mesmo resultado
<ebm> o qu emostrou?
<JuniorHkn> This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU
<ebm> guenta ae, vou abrir o virtual aqui e ve a opção
<JuniorHkn> beleza
<pauloolhos> oi
<ebm> meu velho, faz assim no virtualbox, só pra ve se funciona .................... clica com o botão direito na distro ............. depois em sistemas ................vai em processador............. e habilita o PAE/NX .........ae se ve se funciona
<JuniorHkn> ja tentei
<ebm> no chipset que fica em placa mãe tá o que?
<ebm> aqui está em piix3
<JuniorHkn> aqui também
<ebm> putz mano ........... já deu um erro parecido aqui ........... e eu apenas habilitei o pae/nx e funcionou
<ebm> quanto vc deixou de memoria base?
<JuniorHkn> 1024mb
<ebm> putz, desculpa ae meu velho, mas não vou poder te ajudar
<JuniorHkn> ta certo
<JuniorHkn> que sistema tu usa?
<ebm> vc procurou no google com o resultado do erro?
<ebm> eu uso o kubuntu 12.04
<JuniorHkn> procurei, mas não achei nada que pudesse me ajudar
<JuniorHkn> mesmo assim, obrigado ai amigo
<JuniorHkn> valeu a atenção :)
<ebm> bele
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<ebm> opa
<pauloolhos> oi
<RodrigO23> iai paladinn
<RodrigO23> pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> e ai rodrigo
<xGrind> ????
<Pskol> ele voltou!!!
<Pskol> aleluia irmao!
<ivanbajr> Culto da IPB na cidade de João Pessoa - PB http://www.ipb.org.br/tv45/
<maurilio> Fala galera
<maurilio> blz?
<maurilio> alguem que use matlab pra tirar uma duvida minha?
<paladinn> duvida
<maurilio> cara existe versão para windows e para linux certo?
<maurilio> a do windows nao possui os instaladores para linux
<maurilio> ?
<maurilio> e vice-versa
<maurilio> tenho de ter versão especifica para linux né?
<paladinn> depende
<paladinn> se vc subir uma vm no linux com windows
<paladinn> ou wine
<maurilio> entendi
<maurilio> é tem essa opção tb
<maurilio> valeu
<paladinn> :D
<maurilio> Fala pessoal estou com um problema no ubuntu
<maurilio> meu notebook toda vez que abaixo a tela
<maurilio> quando levanto ela depois
<maurilio> a tela nao liga novamente
<maurilio> ficando preta
<maurilio> porem o notebook funciona perfeitamente
<maurilio> tentei mexer na tecla Fn+(OPÇAO DOS MONITORES)
<maurilio> e nada...
<maurilio> mas me veio a ideia liga um monitor externo
<maurilio> pois ao plugar o novo monitor
<maurilio> a tela do monitor liga instantaneamente
<maurilio> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o monitor do notebook para toda vez que abrir a tela ele voltar a ligar?
<paladinn> qual versao do ubuntu ?
<maurilio> 12.04
<JuniiorLima> Alguém poderia me da uma força?
<JuniiorLima> To querendo instalar uma distribuição linux no meu pc virtual, mas quando vai dar o boot aparece: this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu
<JuniiorLima> uso win 7 x64 e a distribuição é também x64
<omelete> baicha uma versao i386
<ivanbajr> instalar o virtualbox
<JuniiorLima> foi com ele mesmo que eu tentei
<JuniiorLima> tentei pelo vmware e também deu o mesmo
<ivanbajr> tente um de 32 b
<JuniiorLima> esse é o problema
<JuniiorLima> ter que baixar o sistema de novo :(
<alvaro_> Mas como o Omelete disse baixe uma versão i386
<ivanbajr> sim
<JuniiorLima> versão do que?
<ivanbajr> o ubuntu 12.04 de 32
<ivanbajr> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ivanbajr> sim
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-08
<kernel> seu processador deve nao suportar o x86-64
<kernel> JuniiorLima, instala o i686 32bits
<JuniiorLima> certo
<JuniiorLima> ja estou fazendo o download :)
<JuniiorLima> brigadão
<kernel> disponha precisando estamos ae ;)
<kernel> alguem sabe me dizer qual programa pro linux convert flv para avi?
<paladinn> http://sportv.globo.com/site/eventos/combate/ufc-148/cobertura/
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa o lazarus?
<pauloolhos> oi
<Geowany> kernel: ffmpeg
<kernel> Geowany, ja tou é convertendo com ele
<kernel> ja tava ate instalado aqui no meu arch ;)
<Geowany> kernel: lamento a demora
<kernel> noproblems
<mwallacesd> E ae galera
<mwallacesd> Voltei
<Geowany> kernel: tem uma interface pra ele chamada winff
<kernel> Geowany, gosto do terminal
<kernel> hehehe ;)
<Geowany> kernel: em desktop eu evito ele
<Geowany> :P
<kernel> mais uso desktop aqui
<kernel> Xfce4
<Geowany> em servidor eu evito o X
<Geowany> a não ser quando é algo complicado que fica dando crash
<mwallacesd> Tava aqui terminando um tema de introdução a programação, especificamente do módulo de programação orientada a Objetos e enquanto esta contruído umas classes abstratas para calcular figuras geometricas, me deu vontade escutar  musica copio um diretorio da rede
<Geowany> tem mt interface pro ffmpeg, mas dão muito pau
<mwallacesd>  e derrepente audio direfente para os mp3
<mwallacesd> instalo o mp3 gain e o easymp3 para a interface do mesmo
<mwallacesd> E trava
<Geowany> kernel: já passei por uma fase de usar praticamente apenas o terminal
<kernel> Geowany, acho otimo
<kernel> o aprendizado é muito melhor
<Geowany> orpheus pra musica, mplayer-nogui, irssi
<Geowany> até meu leitor de rss era modo texto
<xGrind> Geowany, xiita
<Geowany> xGrind: queriafalar com vc mesmo
<Geowany> como tá o Mageia?
<xGrind> Geowany, to com xubuntu. coloquei mageia só pra testar. mas ta bem estavel
<Geowany> xGrind: instalei xubuntu em uma máquina que doei pra uma amiga
<xGrind> ^^
<Geowany> ela que não reclame porque cavalo dado...
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> se reclamar, coloca windows piratao
<Geowany> xGrind: não!
<Geowany> Nem pensar, se reclamar eu tomo a máquina de volta
<xGrind> sumemo
<Geowany> xGrind: é nessas horas que eu sou a favor das "skins" que deixam o "Linux" com cara de Windows
<xGrind> eu coloquei lubuntu pra minha irma e mostrei onde tava o navegador, o audacious e gnome-mplayer
<xGrind> ja era
<Geowany> cara, o lance é o seguinte: É melhor um usuário insatisfeito te ligando em horário inconveniente pedindo suporte "gratuito" ou um "Linux com cara de Windows" ?
<Geowany> xGrind: ainda fez isso tudo?
<Geowany> Como é xubuntu, deixei "tudo que um usuário precisa" no desktop
<xGrind> entao, no lubuntu deixei só o basico e coloquei aquele wlm pro chromium
<Geowany> Sem poluir muito porque um player de audio ou um player de video já deve ser executado direto pelo gerenciador de arquivos.  O que importa, no caso, é ter as "extensões" devidamente registradas.
<xGrind> tirei pidgin e o resto la. e coloquei libreoffice
<Geowany> wlm pro chromium?
<xGrind> e'. tem um extensao feita pela google
<Geowany> Olha, eu vi um vídeo no Youtube que transformava o Ubuntu com visual bem semelhante ao Windows. Falando nisso, conhece alguma distro baseada em ubuntu que já tem o visual do XP?
<Geowany> Ou do 7
<xGrind> sim. zorin
<xGrind> zorin-os.com
<xGrind> vo ate baixar pra por la
<Pskol> visual do Xp eh foda em
<xGrind> visual do xp, seven
<xGrind> windows7, windows2000, unity, mac, gnome 2
<xGrind> http://zosimg.webs.com/6/lookchanger.png
<Geowany> Pskol: foda é usuário enchendo o saco
<xGrind> Geowany, esse zorin parece ser bom
<Geowany> xGrind: usa os repositórios do ubuntu?
<xGrind> acho que sim. nunca usei ele, to vendo video
<Geowany> gostei do slogan: "The gateway to Linux for Windows users"
<sistematico> ué!
<sistematico> André Gondim num morreu?
<sistematico> o.o
<Geowany> xGrind: http://e-tinet.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-com-cara-windows-7/
<Geowany> eu ri ---> "Pronto, agora você pode enganar o usuário."
<xGrind> credo kk
<sistematico> Ubuntu com cara de Windows, então usa Windows logo :|
<sistematico> Né?
<Geowany> sistematico: né?
<Geowany> acho que não
<Geowany> xGrind: http://www.downgratis.com/sistemas-operacionais/reactos/ | Povo gosta de falar merda hein, onde já se viu? ReactOS não é distribuição Linux!
<sistematico> Gosta da cara do Windows?
<sistematico> heh
<Geowany> sistematico: Eu não gosto da cara do windows, muito menos da cara de usuário me enchendo o saco porque não consegue fazer alguma coisa no pc
<sistematico> heh
<omelete> i can see dead ppl
<Geowany> Geralmente, quem pensa assim (Cara de windows? Usa Windows!) nunca ficou em linha de frente na área de TI pra aturar usuário em migração de Windows pra Linux.
<sistematico> Geowany: Amigo, o ReactOS é Linux..
<xGrind> Geowany, quem vai querer usar isso?
<sistematico> heh
<Geowany> Já assistiu o Shrek? Sabe aquele cena que fica todo mundo querendo apedrejar ele? Eu já passei por aquilo quando fui migrar uns laboratórios pra GNU/Linux.
<Geowany> E sobre o ReactOS, ele não é LINUX!
<sistematico> Poxa, fiquei incafifado com o André aí ->>
<sistematico> O cara não morreu velho?
<sistematico> Como que ele tá aí?
<sistematico> heh
<Geowany> xGrind: kkkkkkkkkk...não faço ideia!
<Monarquista> eita, Andre_Gondim vortou...?! O.o
 * Monarquista mundo acabando em 6... 5... 4... 3... 2... 
<sistematico> Monarquista: Eu vejo gente morta.
<sistematico> Todo o tempo.
<sistematico> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv88hfu5L8g
<Geowany> http://www.reactos.org/wiki/Kernel
<Geowany> sistematico: viu só? não é Linux
<sistematico> Geowany: Achei que era.
<Geowany> Se eu já falei rindo do site, é pq eu tinha CERTEZA que não era
<Geowany> Como deixam publicar uma baboseira daquela?
<xGrind> ja tem quase o window8 e esse reactos ainda se parece com win95.
<xGrind> quem vai usar isso?
<sistematico> Windows 95 é maldade da sua parte.
<sistematico> Ele parece o Windows 98 SE.
<sistematico> xGrind: E para de falar mal do SO!
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<Pskol> parece o windows millenium
<sistematico> *meu SO.
<Pskol> kkk
<sistematico> Top.
<xGrind> windows pra mim é tudo igual, só muda o nome e design kk
<xGrind> windows 8 vai ser a mesma merda: virus, travamentos, lentidão.
<Pskol> os bugs sao os mesmos ne
<Pskol> kkk
<sistematico> Pô, agora falando sério, os caras tiveram um trabalho danado com esse SO.
<sistematico> Esse ReactOS.
<Pskol> esse windows 8 ta muito boiola
<xGrind> do vista pro seven, só tirarm a bolha em volta do logo. continua a mesma merda
<xGrind> só nao aparece tanta coisa pro usuario aceitar
<sistematico> xGrind: Só que o Vista, é bugado "alem" do normal da família Windows.
<xGrind> tem gente q fala pra mim q o unico windows q gosta é o vista. eu hein o.O
<xGrind> tem gente q gosta de sofrer mesmo
<sistematico> Se bem que bug por bug o Linux tem bastante tambem.
<sistematico> :\
<Pskol> ai eu adoro o vista starter edition
<Pskol> huahua
<Pskol> eh muita droga
<xGrind> ubuntu tem seus bugs, mas nao é igual windows. pior bug do windows é pegar virus a toa :D
<Ricardo__> bom ubuntu 12.04 com unity ta com mais problemas q win 7
<xGrind> colocou um pendrive, virus. entrou na net, virus.
<sistematico> O bom daquele lixo, que ele limitar a quantidade de apps abertos.
<sistematico> Ricardo__: hahaiehaeiaeuaehia
<Ricardo__> na boa o win 7 ta mais estavel
<Ricardo__> q ele
<Ricardo__> por isso uso debiannn forever alone
<sistematico> hahahahahaahhahahahaa
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Pskol> ubuntu 12 foi lancado agora pouco
<Geowany> pois é, tão corrigindo ainda
<Ricardo__> mas o kubuntu 12.04
<xGrind> o mageia ta rapido, leve e bem estavel.ainda é novo. quero ver qndo chegar na versao 3, 4.
<Ricardo__> ta bem interessante
<Ricardo__> esse gostei de usar ta bem estavel
<Geowany> galera, mas não precisa tirar onda desse reactos não
<Geowany> a intenção éboa
<sistematico> Ricardo__: O Ubuntu em si não é o problema, o problema é o Unity que um baita lixão.
<Ricardo__> pois é unity ja era
<Geowany> tem muito lugar que conheço que poderia ter o windows substituido por algo que o linux ainda não consegue fazer
<Ricardo__> vao fazer ate versao com gnome 3 ne no prox ubuntu
<xGrind> o kernel do ubuntu é pesado. junta com esse unity bugado+compiz. vixi
<Pskol> eh mesmo, unity = lixo
<Geowany> Meu ubuntu está funcionando redondo
<Geowany> a única coisa que trava de vez enquando
<Pskol> gnome 2 muito melhor
<Geowany> é o flashplayer
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> ubuntu fica redondo qndo ta acabando o suporte :D
<xGrind> 10.10 ta otimo.
<sistematico> Ricardo__: O problema é que o pessoal da Canonical acha que os usuários são retardados, e ficam tentando colocar esse lixo por goela abaixo de qualquer jeito.
<Pskol> 10.04 que ta bom
<sistematico> Isso que eu não concordo.
<Ricardo__> bah cara sei la meu debian squeeze gnome 2.x
<Ricardo__> vo usar ate explodir
<Ricardo__> o suporte
<Ricardo__> ate 2014
<Ricardo__> o troco tá uma rocha
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> 15 dias sem reiniciar pc
<Geowany> Ricardo__: tenho um amigo que está resistente a migração Gnome2 > Unity
<sistematico> Poxa, custava o cara colocar mais uma ou duas opções lá no LightDM?
<Ricardo__> porra com ubuntu é igual win
<Geowany> ele ta tentando o KDE
<Ricardo__> a cada 2 dias tem q rebootar
<Pskol> Ricardo__: depende
<Ricardo__> cara de boa
<Ricardo__> eu nao curto kde
<Pskol> Ricardo__: so se vc quiser instalar aquelas porras de atualizacao todo dia
<Ricardo__> mas ta bem melhor usar ele q unity
<xGrind> Ricardo__, o 12.04 ta assim. instalei um negocio basico aki e pediu pra reiniciar
<xGrind> coisa de windows isso.
<Ricardo__> pois é ta com mto update
<Ricardo__> tb
<Ricardo__> toda hora
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Pskol> eu instalo update a cada 3 meses porai
<Pskol> to nem ai
<Pskol> acumula tudo essas porras
<Pskol> hauhauha
<xGrind> uma coisa q podiam melhorar no windows é aquela maldita atualização. o cara vai desligar o pc e ele começa a instalar. pq nao instala enquanto ta usando igual linux?
<Ricardo__> é depois fode
<Ricardo__> tem 500 mb pra baixar
<sistematico> Ricardo__: O problema não são os updates, Arch Linux tem update de 20 em 20 minutos, nem por isso é uma distro ruim.
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Ricardo__> se fizer a cada 3 meses
<Pskol> Ricardo__: o 10.04 nao eh tanto
<Ricardo__> 10.04 era bom
<Ricardo__> usei mto
<Pskol> Ricardo__: so faco update de atualizacao critica
<Ricardo__> pena q suporte ja ta indo ne
<Pskol> o resto nao
<Ricardo__> alias o gnome 2.x
<Ricardo__> q era bom
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<sistematico> Pskol: Ué!
<sistematico> Mas tu usa Ubuntu?
<xGrind> o mageia nao ta com tanta atualização, mas qndo tem coloca logo a ultima versao do app.
<Pskol> sistematico: no pc de mesa sim
<Pskol> o note q ta o freebsd
<sistematico> Traiu o movimento.
<sistematico> Vou te dedar.
<xGrind> gimp 2.8, pidgin 2.10.4  , logo liberam o 2.10.6 q ja ta no testing
<Pskol> sistematico: kkkk
<sistematico> Tá na pedra.
<Pskol> sistematico: minha esposa q usa la
<sistematico> Desculpas.
<Pskol> sistematico: seria tragico eu pedir pra ela montar o pen drive no terminal
<sistematico> Sem mimimi pra mim ok?
<Pskol> :*
<Pskol> suspeito q vc ta eh no windows ai sistematico
<xGrind> sistematico, usa ubuntu?
<sistematico> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ
<Pskol> ele usa windows xp
<Pskol> heuheuheuhe
<sistematico> Pskol: Sou FreeBSD Lover meu amigo :D
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> ~lucas@freebsd/lover/sistematico
<Pskol> mas diz ai, ce ta no windows ne
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Pskol: Desculpa meu cloak ok? ;)
<sistematico> hahahahahahaahahahahhaaa
<Pskol> hhahahauahua
<Pskol> nao me enrola nao
<sistematico> Tudo bem que meu cloak não é tão legal quanto ao do garga..
<sistematico> Mas já é um começo.
<Pskol> bah eu nao ligo pra cloak
<sistematico> Pskol: No meu AUGE de nobisse eu uso Arch Linux.
<sistematico> :D
<Pskol> se fosse um freebsd/user/pskol eu ia gostar
<Pskol> mas lover ta bem esquisito
<sistematico> Não uso Windows.
<sistematico> Pskol: Num tem /user/
<sistematico> Só /lover/ mesmo.
<sistematico> Pskol: Quem ama não tem vergonha, mas como tu tá usando Ubuntu, ainda não conseguiu se apaixonar pelo S.O...
<sistematico> hahahahahahahaahhahahaahahahahaa
<sistematico> Mas um dia conseguirá.
<Pskol> huahuauha
<Pskol> soh pode
<sistematico> Pskol: Meu pequeno padawan
<sistematico> Pskol: Como o mestre Yoda diria: "Gostar do sistema um dia você vai".
<sistematico> Tenho fé nisso.
<sistematico> haieauehaieuehaieae
<Pskol> eu disse q eu nao gosto?
<sistematico> Pskol: A grande verdade é que esperar um make install acabar em um ATOM de 1.6 ou um Celeron de 1.3 é um SACO.
<Pskol> ou meus dedos estao digitando sem eu saber
<sistematico> Então ou tu usa o pkg_add -r ou vai usar um Linux qualquer.
<Geowany> coisa de bicha que não tem o que fazer
<Geowany> ficar compilando coisas à toa
<sistematico> Geowany: Coisa de bixa é dar palpite sem saber o que é.
<sistematico> Isso sim.
<Geowany> (22:58:35) sistematico: Geowany: Amigo, o ReactOS é Linux..
<Geowany> é mesmo né!
<sistematico> Nunca usou, o sistema tem 20 anos e tu fica queimando porque num conhece.
<sistematico> :\
<sistematico> Nobisse.
<sistematico> ReactOS eu num conheço mesmo.
<Geowany> reactos é linux kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> então vc ébicha, fica dando palpite sobre o que naõ conhece
<sistematico> Igual você.
<Geowany> galera que usa bsd à sério não tem tempo pra ficar trollando em canal de ubuntu não
<sistematico> Geowany: Não to trolando, to conversando com o Pskol..
<Geowany> então vá pra pvt
<sistematico> Você que tá introsando a toa.
<Geowany> pq eu não to afim de ficar lendo baboseira
<sistematico> Geowany: Num quero, tu é dono da Freenode agora?
<sistematico> Da quit então.
<Geowany> (23:28:36) sistematico: Geowany: Coisa de bixa é dar palpite sem saber o que é.  | (22:58:35) sistematico: Geowany: Amigo, o ReactOS é Linux..
<sistematico> Geowany: Tu mãe já esquentou o mama, pega lá.
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Pega lá! pega lá logo!
<sistematico> Tá quentinho.
<sistematico> Aproveita.
<reactosehLinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Criança é assim mesmo.
<Geowany> (23:29:05) sistematico: Nunca usou, o sistema tem 20 anos e tu fica queimando porque num conhece.
<Geowany> quem te falou que eu nunca usei o FreeBSD?
<sistematico> Fale 1 comando.
<sistematico> Rápido, sem ir no google.
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> ls
<sistematico> Num sabe.
<Geowany> ta aí
<sistematico> Exclusivo dos *BSD.
<sistematico> Num sabe.
<Geowany> nossa cara, vc parece crente
<Geowany> evangélico
<Joao_W> e ai gente
<Joao_W> boa noite ai
<Geowany> boa noite, Joao_W
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> Geowany: Não sou "crente" como tu disse, mas você parece que tem um leve preconceito com religião alem de ter preconceito com a família BSD.
<Pskol> vo termina de formata o win 7 ake
<Joao_W> e ai qual a discurção
<Geowany> sistematico: não tenho preconceito com a familia bsd
<sistematico> <Geowany> coisa de bicha que não tem o que fazer
<sistematico> <Geowany> ficar compilando coisas à toa
<Geowany> inclusive já usei freebsd (em server e desktop) e pc-bsd (em desktop)
<Geowany> falei compilando coisas "à toa"
<sistematico> Geowany: Então tu é bixa?
<Geowany> preste atenção na semântica
<sistematico> Geowany: Todos os ports são compilados.
<sistematico> Geowany: Não tem como usar e não compilar.
<Geowany> uma coisa é ficar se castigando com compilações, outra é já ter os pacotes
<Pskol> tem sim, pelo pkg_add
<Geowany> não faz diferença compilar o sistema todo e ficar usando coisas como flashplayer
<Geowany> cadê o desempenho? vai pra onde?
<sistematico> Geowany: O que tem a ver?
<Pskol> Geowany: se bem q o flashplayer ta melhor q no ubuntu, mesmo sendo emulado.. :|
<Pskol> ele nao trava
<sistematico> Pskol: 1000x
<sistematico> Não vou discutir de FreeBSD com quem não tem idéia do que é o sistema.
<Geowany> Pskol: aqui está dando umas travadas, mas são raras
<marcelomauro> alguém aqui programa em vhdl? E já tenha usado o Xilinx ISE?
<sistematico> Geowany: Estude antes de qualquer coisa.
<Geowany> aqui nem é lugar pra discutir freebsd
<sistematico> Geowany: Depois fale mal ou bem.
<Geowany> e outra, não subestime quem você não conhece
<Geowany> em momento algum falei que você é burro
<sistematico> Geowany: Tu tava discutindo ReactOS!
<Geowany> então, não fique afirmando que eu sou
<Geowany> eu tava discutindo?
<Geowany> e daí?
<Geowany> você dá suporte?
<Geowany> não né?
<sistematico> Se tu falou do ReactOS aqui, não me diga pra não discutir FreeBSD aqui.
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<xGrind> Tito Ortiz no UFC agora
<Geowany> sistematico: eu não estava discutindo o reactos em si, mas sim sobre distribuições ou supostas distribuições com interface semelhante a do windows
<Pskol> chega de falar de freebsd e reactos
<Pskol> vamso falar de tekpixxxxxxx
<xGrind> chegar de falar de freebsd, vamos falar da tekpix, a camera mais vendida no brasil xD
<sistematico> Pskol: Vou dormir isso sim.
<Pskol> em 24 parcelinhas de 99 reais
<sistematico> xGrind, Pskol: Falou.
<Pskol> mais 3 semestrais de 200 reais
<Pskol> sistematico: falow
<sistematico> Pskol: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296076_174887435934207_174885845934366_343827_1434440631_n.jpg
<sistematico> Pskol: O Geowany não conhece o nosso sistema.
<sistematico> Explica pra ele.
<Geowany> (23:28:36) sistematico: Geowany: Coisa de bixa é dar palpite sem saber o que é.  | (22:58:35) sistematico: Geowany: Amigo, o ReactOS é Linux..
<Pskol> acabou minha cerveja :|
<sistematico> putz
<sistematico> Achei a foto de um típico churrasco no MS.
<sistematico> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-E0BoYVq9HXk/T74qZAAeTII/AAAAAAAABHs/RpaYYG1yET8/s1600/no+ms+13.jpg
<sistematico> Pskol: Olha aí.
<Pskol> lol
<Pskol> vi um video
<Pskol> desse churrasco ai
<Pskol> os cara acendendo
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> Top.
<OliveiraBorges> Fala GALERA
<OliveiraBorges> Timao campeao da america
<OliveiraBorges> rumo ao bi mundial
<Pskol> bi?
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaa
<sistematico> Bi ele já pô!
<sistematico> Bi ele já é pô!
<OliveiraBorges> claro que vai lutar pelo bi
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaha
<OliveiraBorges> ja somos campeoes
<Pskol> libertadores nao eh mundial
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<OliveiraBorges> ja ganhamos do Vasco em 2000
<Zer0_C00L> Quando o Timinho ganhar 6 libertadores igual ao boca você comenta adequadamento mo veio
<OliveiraBorges> quanto anti
<Zer0_C00L> adequadamente
<Geowany> Se o Andre_Gondim não estivesse "away", esse papo iria pro ubuntu-off-topic
<sistematico> Zer0_C00L: Não torço pra nenhum time, nem assisto futebol, mas torcer pra time estrangeiro, IMHO é furada :)
<sistematico> Geowany: Andre_Gondim já morreu velho.
<OliveiraBorges> kkk
<sistematico> Verdade.
<Pskol> resuscitaram o Andre_Gondim
<sistematico> heh
<Pskol> ou ele ta online la do ceu
<sistematico> Mas que isso é sinistro, é.
<sistematico> Macabro.
<Zer0_C00L> O boca junior onde chega destrói :D ^^  hahahahahahhahhhhah
<ilss> sistematico colei no pvt um link ve se abre pf
<sistematico> Ok.
<Pskol> Andre_Gondim: oi
 * Pskol medo
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> aUheuawhiwe
<sistematico> haeiaheiahieaueaheiaeau
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra limitar o smtp por usuario
<OliveiraBorges> por exemplo 100.000 envios para o usuario A
<OliveiraBorges> 50.00 para o B
<sistematico> Qual servidor?
<OliveiraBorges> meu
<OliveiraBorges> estou configurado
<OliveiraBorges> configurando
<xGrind> ja cabou a luta kk
<OliveiraBorges> quem ganhou ?
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<kernel> ô povo besta com esse negocio de luta
<kernel> namm =x
<xGrind> anderson massacrou o fdp
<Geowany> ufc coisa de bichinha
<Geowany> se for pra perder tempo vendo algo do tipo, que seja CZW
<xGrind> Geowany, eu gosto, então eu vejo. :)
<Pskol> a globo ainda via comecar
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> essa globo... tsc
<Geowany> xGrind: ufc < czw
<xGrind> czw?
<Geowany> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncXb-KYzphQ
<xGrind> Geowany, mas dai nao é esporte carai. só falta o cara pegar uma 12 e dar um tiro na cara do outro ¬¬
<kernel> Pskol, globo é coisa do satanas cara
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> tudo é do inimigo
<kernel> ja acabou a luta
<kernel> e nela ainda vai passar
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<omelete> gostei da luta ñ
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<omelete> era pro sonen apanhar mais
<omelete> aquela esquiva merece gif
<omelete> apertou a e b bem na hora
<omelete> globo 10 min de enrolação pra uma luta q vai durar 30seg
<omelete> sleep
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra limitar o smtp por usuario
<OliveiraBorges> por exemplo 100.000 envios para o usuario A
<OliveiraBorges> 50.00 para o B
<sistematico> Lá em cima eu perguntei o servidor que tu usa.
<sistematico> Você não falou.
<DavyS> lol deadlock
<deadlock> ?
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<ZuMM> Alguém acordado aí?
<ZuMM> Estou com um problema com minha conexão wireless
<ZuMM> Ela cai constantemente.
<ZuMM> No log recebo a seguinte mensagem: wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<ZuMM> IP6 addrconf timed out or failed
<ZuMM> Fica dois minutos conectado e depois cai.
<ZuMM> Alguém teria alguma sugestão?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<MrBoss> alow
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal, comprei um mouse microsoft sem fio
<claudio-tux> mas nao funcionou no meu 12.04
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe o que preciso pra ele funcionar?
<MarconM> comprar um ubuntu sem fio 0.0
<omelete> aqui fundiona de boa
<omelete> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<PauloRFP> boa tarde
<PauloRFP> gostaria de informações se e possivel utilizar 2 placas de som uma on board e uma off board
<PauloRFP> no ubuntu
<PauloRFP> ja tentei e nao deu certo
<PauloRFP> alguem sabe de alguma coisa
<PauloRFP> ?
<sistematico> Placa de que?
<sistematico> Ah
<sistematico> Som?
<PauloRFP> som memso
<PauloRFP> ja li varios tutoriais e nada
<PauloRFP> sempre dando erro e ainda por cima ficou ruim o som da on board
<omelete> e tem como?
<sistematico> Acho que dá.
<PauloRFP> eu li que existe a possibilidade
<sistematico> Num sei não.
<PauloRFP> sim
<PauloRFP> estou baixando a versão atual do ubuntu
<omelete> mas na placamae ñ desliga a outra?
<PauloRFP> não
<omelete> entao mudaram as coisas
<PauloRFP> omelete: assim a on board ficou falhando
<omelete> q antes ñ dava
<PauloRFP> a off board eu nao consigo nada mesmo
<PauloRFP> to baixando a 12.04
<PauloRFP> pra ver se da
<PauloRFP> nela
<sistematico> PauloRFP: Pelo alsamixer você consegue ver as duas?
<darouca> Boa tarde galera...
<darouca> Tenho um servidor samba com máquinas XP e Seven logando perfeitamente...
<darouca> Mas duas máquinas com XP não conseguem acessar... Já ingressei no domínio. Mas na hora do login recebo a mensagem que o controlador não está acessivel...
<darouca> Alguém sabe o motivo?
<ci_> boa tarde!
<PunkBelle> celso, kd o sidney?
<MarconM> alguem sabe os sites para baixar torrent
<xGrind> www.google.com
<xGrind> :D
 * Monarquista RSRSR, O....
<sistematico> MarconM: ThePirateBay.
<MarconM> sistematico, ja tentei
<sistematico> Magnet Links é o futuro.
<sistematico> Torrent está depreciado.
<MarconM> sistematico, eu quero office 2010
<MarconM> mas ta foda
<sistematico> Porque?
<sistematico> 1º resultado.
<sistematico> 3.300 seeders.
<MarconM> sistematico, o google ta cheio de filtro agora
<MarconM> tudo que pequisa com download na frente
<MarconM> tem bloqueio
<sistematico> Filtro?
<sistematico> Aqui não.
<sistematico> MarconM: duckduckgo.com
<MarconM> ok
<sistematico> Melhor que o Google umas 1000x
<sistematico> MarconM: DDG não te prende na "bolha".
<sistematico> MarconM: http://dontbubble.us/
<tarzxvf> http://openoffice.caixamagica.pt/stable/3.2.1/OOo_3.2.1_Win_x86_install-wJRE_pt.exe
<sistematico> Ele não quer o OpenOffice.
<MarconM> tarzxvf, openoffice eu tenho
<MarconM> nao me serve
<MarconM> ele é muito bom, mas nao chega perto das ferramentas q o office tem
<MarconM> infelizmente
<sistematico> MarconM: Nisso eu discordo.
<MarconM> sistematico, voce programa em delphi
<sistematico> MarconM: Já programei.
<MarconM> hnm
<MarconM> sistematico, vou te dizer o que ue quero
<MarconM> voce vai entender
<MarconM> sistematico, eu tenho que analizar uns relatorio na empresa de notas fiscais
<MarconM> sao muitas
<MarconM> e ver quais estao faltando
<MarconM> soh que eu tenho que ir numero por numero e ver quais faltam ... eu quero fazer um programa ou macro no office msm para mostrar para min automaticamente quais estao faltando no meio de uma sequencia numerica
<sistematico> Em que formato estão esses relatorios?
<MarconM> sistematico, entao o sistema nosso ele exporta em varios formatos
<MarconM> em formato txt pdf e excel
<MarconM> eu ja pensei em usar o diff
<MarconM> mas ia dar trabalho
<sistematico> Mas eu não entendi direito, você tem os arquivos tipo: relatorio-1.txt, relatorio-2.txt, relatorio-N.txt?
<sistematico> É isso?
<xGrind> MarconM: ta com xmonad?
<MarconM> sistematico, nao, esquece os arquivos
<MarconM> sistematico, eu tenho uma sequencia de numeros q vai de 21.000 até 50.500 por exemplo
<MarconM> soh q estao faltando varios numeros dentro dessa sequenci
<sistematico> Cara, isso é MUITO fácil.
<MarconM> eu quero fazer um programa para me mostrar quais faltam
<MarconM> xGrind, agora eu to no win
<MarconM> xGrind, mas eu to usando sim com OpenBSD
<sistematico> SED, AWK ou qualquer outro que use Regex faz isso por você.
<MarconM> sistematico, na empresa é Win
<MarconM> e sao 20 pessoas
<MarconM> eu quero fazer algo como um progrma ou no excel entende
<mwallacesd> Alguém aqui leva de boa shellscript?
<MarconM> mwallacesd, diga
<mwallacesd> Tô com um arquivo de texto puro onde necessito agregar aspas duplas por cada frase ou palavra que esta antes e depois de uma virgula MarconM
<mwallacesd> Tipo o arquivo tem 1, nome usario, numero de usuario, caixa, dossier
<mwallacesd> E tem que ficar asssim "1", "nome usuario", 'numero de usuario", "caixa", dossier", "", ""
<mwallacesd> São 19.000 linhas, nem fudendo eu vou fazer isso a mão
<MarconM> mwallacesd, olha .... tenho que pensar para fazer isso
<MarconM> eu to com outro progblema
<MarconM> de descobrir quais numeros faltam numa sequencia
<MarconM> mas eu tenho que fazer no excel ou programa
<mwallacesd> Complicado eu tô tentando aqui não sai... Saiu até o momento aspas dulpas por cada palavra
<mwallacesd> Tipo: "1", "nome" "usuario", "numero" "de" "usuario" etc
<sistematico> Cobro R$100,00 para fazer o Script.
<sistematico> Em Shell ou Python.
<sistematico> Cobro R$100,00 para fazer o Script.
<sistematico> Em Shell ou Python.
<sistematico> mwallacesd: Topa?
<mwallacesd> Pow, muito boa a proposta
<mwallacesd> Como eu te pago?
<mwallacesd> Estou fora do Brasil?
<mwallacesd> ...
<mwallacesd> 100 tá barato
<mwallacesd> Vou subir 19.000 entradas em uma base da dados de um seguradora
<mwallacesd> O programa já ta desenhado e funcionado, se chama DIP document import processor e foi feito com o AppEnabler
<mwallacesd> E C#, eu só sou o consutor programação ainda não é o meu forte
<mwallacesd> E ae sistematico
<mwallacesd> Se for sério só mandar a licitação por e-mail, obviamente vc tem que ter empresa aberta no brasil pra realizar o pagamento aqui no estranjeiro
<mwallacesd> Fui
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa noite a todos
<PauloRFP> alguem sabe dizer como resolver o problema de som do ubuntu 12.04
<PauloRFP> ?
<PauloRFP> kra ele fica cortando
<PauloRFP> ja mexi no alsamixer e nada adiantou
<PauloRFP> ??????????????????
<omelete> resolver o problema é remover o alsa
<claudio-tux> boa
<paladinn> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2012/07/pcs-com-virus-dnschanger-ficarao-sem-internet-na-segunda-feira.html
<MarconM> alguem sabe se tem como colocar uma logo no tty
<MarconM> quando carrega no boot
<sistematico> sed 's/\b/"/g' arquivo.txt
<sistematico> O comando que o cara queria lá.
<MarconM> sistematico, das aspas
<sistematico> é
<MarconM> uhnm
<sistematico> MarconM: Esse seu é mais feroz.
<MarconM> tudo bem
<sistematico> Mas dá pra pensar em algo.
<MarconM> sistematico, entao eu ja pensei em um meio diferente
<sistematico> MarconM: Como?
<MarconM> acredito q tanto o excel quanto o openoffice
<MarconM> nao tem como saber quais numeros faltam
<MarconM> o q da para fazer é um comparação
<MarconM> eu posso fazer por exemplo se sao sequencia de 1 a 100 por exemplo
<MarconM> eu crio uma sequencia completa de 1 a 100 e comparo com a outra e me retorna a diferença
<MarconM> o que acha ?]
<MarconM> eu vou ver se faço algo em delphi
<sistematico> Cara, usando REGEX isso não é difícil.
<MarconM> sistematico, no regex eu sei fazer
<MarconM> mas acontece q eu quero tornar facil para todos na empresa
<MarconM> é tudo windows la
<MarconM> vai confundir o povo
<sistematico> Eu não entendi esse esquema dos relatórios aí.
<MarconM> sistematico, seguinte
<MarconM> é uma empresa de contabilidade certo
<MarconM> entao .... temos q lançar notas fiscais no programa, notas fiscais de saida = vendas, e NF de entrada = compra
<MarconM> as de saida sao uma sequencia numerica ... e voce entra no site da sefaz e ve todas q foram emitidas, pega no programa gera o relatorio para fazer a comparação se estao todas ali
<MarconM> soh q tem empresa q tem muito movimentos e sao até 100 paginas
<MarconM> imagina voce verificar um relatorio de 100 pagins com letras pequenas .. para ver as q estao faltando complicado
<Maninho> noite =D
<MarconM> Maico_,
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> Maninho,
<sistematico_> MarconM: Imagino que nesse relatorio, tem a numeração em uma posição fixa dentro dele?
<sistematico_> MarconM: Algo como: NF18340
<sistematico_> blblabla...
<MarconM> sistematico_, sim sim ... tem sim ... e sao em ordem
<MarconM> sistematico_, sim .. mas é soh o numero
<MarconM> desse jeito msm
<sistematico_> Sempre no mesmo lugar?
<MarconM> sistematico_, sim
<MarconM> se eu exportar para excel eles ficam tudo na msm coluna
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico_> Tem regex para Excel.
<sistematico_> Eu comprei o Livro Expressões Regulares - Uma abordagem divertida.
<sistematico_> E nele tem capitulos específicos para OpenOffice, Excel, Google Docs...
<sistematico_> Muito top.
<sistematico_> Só que eu to lendo ele ainda.
<sistematico_> Ainda não sou fera em regex.
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico_: Tudo joia FERA.
<MarconM> sistematico_, que massa
<MarconM> eu quero
<MarconM> manda ae
<MarconM> aeuhauhaueaa
<sistematico_> MarconM: Da pra criar tipo uma Macro, pra falar o que tá faltando.
<MarconM> pensei nisso
<MarconM> eu nunca vi macro ou estudei
<sistematico_> OliveiraBorges: Boa noite.
<MarconM> compensa estudar macro
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> OliveiraBorges, boa noite
<sistematico_> Não.
<OliveiraBorges> Boa noites
<OliveiraBorges> timao soh empatou hoje viu
<MarconM> aeuhaeuehauha
<OliveiraBorges> foda
<OliveiraBorges> tomou nos 44
<MarconM> sistematico_, soh compensa estudar para um proposito momentaneo
<MarconM> aeuhauheuhae
<MarconM> tipo esse
<sistematico_> MarconM: http://www.novatec.com.br/livros/expressoesregulares/
<sistematico_> Esse livro é MUITO bom.
<sistematico_> Eu recomendo.
<sistematico_> O Aurélio é o cara.
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> se nao fosse pelo google wikipiia e aurelio eu nao teria conseguido me formar
<sistematico_> Na minha época de estudante não existia o Google nem Wikipedia.
<sistematico_> :-|
<sistematico_> Tinha o Aonde.com e Cade.com.br
<sistematico_> Era o máximo.
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-01
<xGrind> hggdh, olha uma possivel explicação q peguei no site vivaolinux
<xGrind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815413/
<Jucelio> Boa noite amigos, alguem interessado em montar um grupo de estudo?
<chouga> Jucelio: Sobre?
<Jucelio> Estava pensando em algo sobre linux, ou programação tipo um C, Python ou tambem Javascript ou PHP. algo do tipo.
<Jucelio> chouga, o que você acha ?
<chouga> Jucelio: Aonde queres fazer isso?
<Jucelio> google hangout, ou até teamspeak.
<Jucelio> chouga, não pensei, muito bem ainda como fazer, queria ver se tem gente interessada.
<chouga> Jucelio: Entendo, acho a proposta interessante, entretanto um pouco difícil de ser alcançada com eficiência.
<Jucelio> chouga, Algum conselho ?
<eliezerb> Jucelio, Grupos de estudo tem um pouco mais de efetividade localmente...
<chouga> Jucelio: Quando se trata de "grupo de estudo" online deve-se tomar "alguns cuidados" antes.
<eliezerb> Jucelio, Talvez encontrar um grupo de usuários por perto, seja um começo...
<chouga> Jucelio: Visto que, pela incerteza de cada "membro" quanto as suas atividades, o grupo pode ficar sem rumo. Pois TODOS na hora do aperto, farão as suas “obrigações principais” e o grupo fica um pouco de lado...
<Jucelio> eliezerb, hmm.
<Jucelio> chouga, estou entendendo.
<chouga> Jucelio: O ideal seria um grupo local e com encontros/reuniões pessoais.
<Jucelio> chouga, bem, minha cidade de cerca de 6mil habitantes e 490km², a internet é minha amiga nessas horas, rsrs
<chouga> Jucelio: Moras aonde?
<Jucelio> Paulo Lopes, Santa Catarina - Brasil - "cerca de 60km de Florianopolis"
<eliezerb> Jucelio, Qual o nome da sua cidade?
<Jucelio> Paulo Lopes.
<eliezerb> Jucelio, Fica próximo de...?
<eliezerb> Jucelio, Além de florianópolis?
<Jucelio> eliezerb, proximo de Florianopolis, capital de Santa Catarina.
<Jucelio> rsrs
<eliezerb> Sim sim
<eliezerb> Hehe
<Jucelio> São José, Imbituba, Tubarão, Palhoça.
<eliezerb> Jucelio, sou de Santa Catarina também
<Jucelio> eliezerb, legal de onde ?
<eliezerb> Jucelio, Sou de Joaçaba, mas o grupo que eu participo atua em todo o Oeste Catarinense
<Jucelio> Já ouvi falar de sua cidade.
<eliezerb> Vamos mover para o Private, pra não encher o Log, já lhe envio alguns grupos que atuam por esses lados
<eliezerb> chouga, Sabe se tem um mapa com os grupos de usuário por município?
<eliezerb> chouga, Ou cidade hehe
<chouga> eliezerb: Estamos trabalhando nisso.
<chouga> eliezerb: Não está pronto mas... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbunterosNoBrasil
<eliezerb> chouga, Que legal, podia ter algo parecido com o http://www.rastrack.co.uk/
<Jucelio> ChanServ, cara achei um da minha cidade Pedro Wheeler # SC, Paulo Lopes
<Ernandes> so catarina
<Jucelio> rsrs
<Ernandes> coloca criciuma ai na lista
<Jucelio> aqui em Paulo Lopes, agente costuma achar nossa gente em todo lugar que vamos, agora penso ser uma caracteristica do povo catarinense.
<yokobr> pessoal, alguém aí usa uolhost?
 * AlexandreMBM está de volta, da Missa, apesar de ter atrasou um pouco. Tinha dito 21h30 e já são 22h55.
<AlexandreMBM> *de ter atrasado
<torresst63_> gostaria de mudar o lançador do ubuntu para parte inferior da tela
<torresst63_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ivanbajr> seu micro tem uma boa configuração?
<torresst63_> sim
<ivanbajr> instale o cairo-dock
<torresst63_> meu notebook é um core i3
<torresst63_> via terminal?
<ivanbajr> com o central de programas do ubuntu
<ivanbajr> e podes ocultar o painel lateral
<torresst63_> Ok, vou tentar, obrigado.
<Jucelio> cairo-dock é melhor que o Docky ?
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> um video antigo com o cairo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-1GpMEBc68&feature=c4-overview&list=UUHvQY9ZwEoiYTFiNX9qY0LA
<torresst63_> instalei o cairo dock, mas o laçador lateral continuou estático.
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> click na area do trabalho
<ivanbajr> com o lado direito do mouse
<ivanbajr> alterar plano de fundo
<torresst63_> Uso touch
<ivanbajr> da mesma forma
<ivanbajr> lado direito
<torresst63_> ok
<ivanbajr> na janela de comportamento
<ivanbajr> ocultar automaticamente o lançador
<ivanbajr> on
<torresst63_> beleza, deu certo
<torresst63_> agora so mais uma coisa
<ivanbajr> ok
<torresst63_> instalei o kde, mas não consigo mudar a area de trabalho do gnome para kde
<ivanbajr> como
<ivanbajr> ?
<ivanbajr> sempre bom ter um um ambiente
<torresst63_> gostaria, se for possível, mudar a aparência da area de trabalho, como é feito no opensuse e no linux mint
<ivanbajr> papel de parede?
<Guest99333> Alguém sabe me dizer se as palestras do Ubuntu day ocorrido dia 22/06/2013 em Sampa já estão dispooníveis pra download em algum lugar ?
<torresst63_> A interface gráfica em geral, se for possível
<ivanbajr> pode
<ivanbajr> mas não tenho muito conhecimento nisto
<torresst63_> Sem problema, vou tentando por aqui
<torresst63_> abraço e obrigado
<ivanbajr> ok
<eliezerb> Boa noite, alguém pode me dizer a temperatura média do computador de vocês rodando o Ubuntu, em versões 12.04 ou superiores?
<ivanbajr> Seu sistema tem as ultimas atualizações?
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Sim
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Até estava travando com uma certa frequencia, no ultimo update ficou 100%
<ivanbajr> Lembro que o firefox fazia meu notebook disparar
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Só a temperatura esta meio "estranha"
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Estou usando o Jupiter pra deixar no desempenho minimo
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Mas ainda assim o cooler não sussega
<ivanbajr> qual seu ubuntu?
<eliezerb> 12.04.2
<ivanbajr> Estou com o 13.04
<ivanbajr> notei um qualidade melhor
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Fiz o downgrade por ser a versão certificada para o meu Notebook
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, na 13.04 bateria ia em 30 minutos, e a temperatura beirava os 60 graus
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, E o Jupiter não ajudava em nada
<ivanbajr> lembro que tem um artigo no site http://planeta.ubuntu-br.org/
<ivanbajr> falando de temp e bateria
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Esta agora em 50 graus C
<eliezerb> Sera que é normal?
<ivanbajr> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/tutorial-como-ver/859366?s=858b59b98776e2f742a1b5bf202fe811&amp;
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, Encontrei aqui, vou dar uma olhada. Queria fazer um comparativo
<ivanbajr> ok
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, É, está nessa médio mesmo entre 49 e 53
<ivanbajr> ok
<eliezerb> ivanbajr, http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=781582
<eliezerb> Isso respondeu! Obrigado ivanbajr
<Rogerio> o ubuntu não reconhece impressora hp p1005.
<ivanbajr> como não
<Rogerio> não entendi
<ivanbajr> tens o hp-plugin
<ivanbajr> instalado
<Rogerio> foi instalado mas não mudou nada
<ivanbajr> sudo hp-plugin
<bsk> não seria o hplips?
<bsk> hplip*
<Rogerio> impossivel encontrar o pacote
<ivanbajr> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/downloads.html
<ivanbajr> instale hplip
<ivanbajr> Uma pergunta qual seu ubuntu?
<ivanbajr> Bem
<ivanbajr> vou deitar
<ivanbajr> tenho de trabalhar hoje.
<ivanbajr> um grande abraço
<Rogerio> meu ubuntu é 13.4, já instalei o drive do fabricante
<Rogerio> ela tá configurada mas não reconhecida
<Rogerio> Ok vou me recolher também tenho que levantar cedo, abraço
<nmalara> Olá! Tenho uma dúvida bem pontual: acabo de abrir o instalador do Ubuntu no meu Windows Vista (¬¬ oremos), e gostaria de saber se ao final da instalação, ele apagará o Windows ou manterá algo do tipo uma máquina virtual. Muito obrigada!@
<zerax> boa noite nmalara
<nmalara> Olá, boa noite!
<zerax> não sou nenhum profissional em ubuntu faz um dia (nem inteiro ainda) que uso ele , mais eu fiz assim , baixei a imagem , gravei em cd , reinicei o computador e iniciei pelo cdrom onde fiz todo processo de instalação
<nmalara> Putz... é verdade, né
<zerax> mais acho que se fizer no mesmo hd que o windows sem particionar antes pode ser que apague o windows por completo
<nmalara> Sem boot não vai rolar ._.
<nmalara> vou fazer iso!
<nmalara> isso*
<nmalara> Mas você colocou no cd só o instalador, ou colocou o arquivo zip mesmo? Ou extraiu e colocou tudo?
<zerax> o arquivo zip que vc fala é aquele pro exemplor "ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso"?
<nmalara> isso!
<nmalara> que aparece no winrar e tal.
<zerax> ah entãp isso ai na verdade é uma imagem de cdrom
<zerax> voce tem o nero ou algum gravador pra cd?
<zerax> eu usei aki o nero burn lite
<zerax> abri o programa e fiz um novo cd usando a imagem
<nmalara> Pode usar dvd r?
<nmalara> Eu sei que não tem necessidade, mas é o que eu tenho em mãos agroa
<nmalara> agora*
<zerax> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoGravarImagemIso
<zerax> tenta ler isso aki vai te ajudar acredito eu
<nmalara> muito obrigada!
<zerax> de nada ^^
<Kk2> http://distilleryimage6.ak.instagram.com/9e524caae1ed11e2a92822000aeb0d34_7.jpg
<nmalara> Posso fazer outra pergunta? Para dar boot no cd, é só apertar ENTER quando ele estiver inicializando ou é ESC? Eu to com medo de confundir e entrar na Bios
<Kk2> se seu boot primario for o leitor de CD, ele ira iniciar automaticamente :}
<nmalara> Ahhh, que bom! Dá pra inicializar a partir de um pendrive?
<Kk2> da sim :} se sua placa mae aceitar o boot por usb's de uma olhada no site http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<nmalara> Então, obrigada pelo link, mas o que eu quero fazer é: TIRAR O WINDOWS e tacar fogo nele, não quero mais... e INSTALAR O UBUNTU e só deixar o Ubuntu, sem nada... entende?
<nmalara> Só que eu tô com a Vista aqui.. Como é que eu vou tirar ele antes de instalar o Ubuntu? Não sei nem como faz isso, pq quando eu atualizava as versões do meu pc (Do 98 pro Xp, do Xp pro Vista, etc) eu só colocava um cd sobreposto a ele que ele substitua..
<nmalara> Isso ocorre com o ubuntu também?
<nmalara> Porque pelo que eu entendi, essa inicialização pelo pendrive é tipo um os portátil, e eu quero substituir mesmo. Não quero máquina virtual com windows nem nada. Só ubuntu,
<nmalara> Vou instalar num dvd mesmo com o Imgburn e vou inicializar pelo dvd.
<zerax> tanto pelo pendrive quanto pelo cd/dvd da pra instalar ou somente usar o sistema
<nmalara> E quando eu instalar o sistema, ele vai apagar o windows? Substituir, eu digo.
<zerax> tem opção de manter intacto os arquivos do hd ou apagar tudo durante a instalação
<nmalara> Ahh, valeu! muito obrigada! ;) Muito simpáticos vocês
<zerax> mesmo assim
<zerax> como me sugeriram
<zerax> tambem fica a dica , leia bem essas duvidas antes de botar a mão na massa , http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GuiaIntrodutorio/LinuxIniciando/ExperimenteLinux
<zerax> pelo menos essas partes de gravar a imagem e instalação é bom ter alguma base antes
<zerax> boa noite a todos vo durmi Z.Z
<familia> bom dia, td bem?
<willther> oi
<willther> quero contribuir com a comunidade, uso Ubuntu dese 2009
<willther> :-)
<willther> :)
<willther> uso backtrack também para testes de segurança
<hggdh> rbelem: por favor contacte-me quando estiveres por cá
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<gbs> chouga, financeira apenas
<chouga> gbs: Muito engraçada a sua piada, tenho que confessar que és um ótimo humorista, faça um teste pro Zorra Total e mostre pra eles todo o seu talento. Eles estão precisando de você com certeza.
<chouga> gbs: Quem sabe desta forma você resolve seu problema financeiro.
<gbs> chouga, obrigado pela dica
<cristian_> chouga ta ae mano?
<chouga> cristian_: Acho que sim.
<cristian_> kkkkkkkk
<chouga> cristian_: Viu o meu e-mail?
<cristian_> chouga_ r mano eu fui instalar um ubuntu que tenho aqui no disco rigido, qual das opções que eu uso para instalar sem perder os dados no HD? e que eu mexi nas partições pelo gparted, e criei uma nova e o rotulo de volume eu arrastei ate o final da barrinha, agora no menu da instalação aparece uma unica partião com o volume total, embora no Gparted apareça as duas separadas
<cristian_> estou pelo linux no modo de demonstração
<cristian_> recebi seu email, mas vou instalar aqui so porque de toda forma eu iaformatar o pc hoje
<chouga> cristian_: Não recomendo. Creio que você precisa conhecer um pouco mais.
<cristian_> mas como eu  volto a partição ao normal? s
<cristian_> e que fiz cagada
<chouga> cristian_: Pelas suas perguntas nota-se que estás muito perdido ainda.
<cristian_> muiiito perdido, eu fui cria uma partição e acabei juntando ela a outra que tem meus dados
<chouga> cristian_: Vish, por quê não pediu ajuda?
<cristian_> eu nao me aquieto quando e essas coisas de PC mano, eu so meio doido, fiko desinquieto pra aprender uehuehue
<chouga> cristian_: O problema é que queres praticar sem ter a devida teoria.
<cristian_> to pelo ubuntu no modo de demonstração agora, so que fiz essa cagada no meu HD, a partição que criei aquela opção no Gparted de definir o tamanho da partição eu arrastei no maximo, acho que foi isso
<chouga> cristian_: Tens dados muito importantes no seu HD?
<cristian_> todos meus dados inclusive senhas de email [ num arquivo criptografado]  senha do therebels etc
<chouga> cristian_: Vish, você é maluco. =(
<cristian_> e tenso eu so assim mesmo.. quando eu fui aprender PHP eu arregacei um blog que um cara me deu pronto ueuheue
<chouga> cristian_: Você tem backup disso tudo? "Fala que sim, fala que sim..."
<cristian_> tenho nao veio
<cristian_> eu usava o janelinha, ai era facil manusear
<chouga> cristian_: É, definitivamente, você é maluco.
<cristian_> vou tentar separar as partições aqui, ainda tem os 190GB de dados dentro nao foi apagado
<cristian_> usei a opção ext4, mas no Rótulo eu coloco o que?
<hggdh> cristian_: linguagem, por favor
<chouga> cristian_: Da para recuperar, só que agora será mais difícil.
<chouga> cristian_: Você terá que entrar no modo Live-CD do Ubuntu e fazer backup dos seus arquivos mais importantes. Depois você formata tudo.
<cristian_> chouga_ e pior do que pensei mano, no menu de seleciona partição na instalação ta assim /dev/sda1 ext4  ( o valor total do meu HD e usado SÓ 5 GB]  e no final ta escrito Ubuntu 13.4
<cristian_> acho que perdi meus dados, definitivamente
<chouga> Dá pra tentar recuperar a partição sem precisar formatar, mas pode ocorrer perda de arquivos se for mal feito.
<cristian_> engraçado que no Gparted mostra 190gb de uso, mas na instalação dentro do liveCD tá so 5 gb em uso... to intrigado :s
<chouga> cristian_: Em Live-CD ele não ocupar espaço nenhum no seu HD, pois roda pela memória.
<cristian_> mas e que eu tinha começado uma instalação.. e interrompi ela
<cristian_> uehuheuhe
<cristian_> agora ele detecta um SO que nao ta instalado
<chouga> cristian_: E o Windows?
<cristian_> nao
<cristian_> Ubuntu 13.4 o do livecd
<chouga> cristian_: Estou perguntado como está o Windows nesta história toda?
<cristian_> eu to no menu avançado de instalação do LiveCD, o que acontece se eu clicar em Reverter? sera que volta oa normal?
<cristian_> o windows eu apaguei ele, pelo menu do cd do windows, e apaguei a particao em que ele estava
<cristian_> ficando somente a particao dos meus dados
<cristian_> entao re-criei o espaço no gparted, so que algo deu errado, e viro uma partição so
<chouga> cristian_: Cancela tudo(antes que piore).
<cristian_> vou instalar o windows de novo pra ver si arrumo a partição, ja que no Gparted meus dados estao normal, deve ta tudo aqui dentro ainda ne
<chouga> cristian_: Não faz assim não. Faça backup dos seus arquivos antes.
<rbelem> hggdh, pong
<cristian_> vou salvar almenos o arquivo que tem minhas senhas, o resto nao cabe no pendrive, mas vou perder so as séries que baixei, e uns programas do therebels
<cristian_> valeu man
<cristian_> desculpa ae o transtorno, da proxima vez eu peço ajuda antes de mexer rsrsrs
<chouga> cristian_: É melhor mesmo.
<chouga> cristian_: Quando acabar volta que eu lhe passo o que deves fazer.
<cristian_> ok
<cristian_> af
<cristian_> to tentando acessar o pendrive da acces unautorized
<cristian_> NOt authorized perform operation
<cristian_> to ferrado mesmo eim
<chouga> cristian_: Esse pendrive está criptografado?
<cristian_> nao
<chouga> cristian_: Estás pelo live-cd?
<cristian_> sim estou
<chouga> cristian_: Tens outro pendrive?
<cristian_> no
<chouga> cristian_: Ou um celular com cabo.
<cristian_> ae ta assim com a partição tambem, ou corrompeu tudo ou e problem no meu livecd
<cristian_> vou instalar o windows no modo que nao perde os dados mano, pra ver si eu ajeito essas coisas
<cristian_> deve dar certo
<chouga> cristian_: Podes tentar.
<cristian_> valeu mano disculpa o transtorno ai
<ronofux> Olá,
<ronofux> Gostaria de saber se existe a possibilidade de instalar o sistema Ubuntu para celulares em um Smartphone da Samsung
<chouga> ronofux: Por enquanto não.
<hggdh> !touch | ronofux
<ubotu-br> ronofux: Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets está disponível aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch || suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<ronofux> Entendo, bom...hoje eu vi que a versão mais atual do Ubuntu Desktop 13.04, quais as novidades dessa versão?
<hggdh> ronofux: o 13.04 continua avançando no Unity; para usuários não técnicos, as 12.04 ainda é a mais aconselhada
<eliezerb> hggdh, Tem algum comando pra exibir a versão do meu Kernel?
<chouga> eliezerb: uname -r
<eliezerb> chouga, Obrigado! Vou dar uma olhada no chagelog porque eu estava tendo um bug bem sinistro, e depois do update não aconteceu mais
<eliezerb> changelog*
<chouga> ronofux: Dê uma olhada nestes links: http://canaltech.com.br/analise/linux/O-que-ha-de-novo-no-Ubuntu-1304/
<chouga> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/as-novidades-do-ubuntu-13-04/
<chouga> http://pt.kioskea.net/news/20173-ubuntu-13-04-quais-novidades
<chouga> http://tecnoblog.net/129772/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-download/
<hggdh> eliezerb: também -- e mais completa: cat /proc/version_signature
<hggdh> (a versão completa do kernel é fornecida)
<eliezerb> hggdh, Beleza! Obrigado!
<robbrazil> ola, acabei de instalar a versao 11.4 com vmware no meu windows 7 para estudo...alguem poderia me indicar um bom material de estudo e treinamento gratis para os exames lpi101 e 102? obrigado
<Danniel-Lara> robbrazil:  guiafoca
<dberg> hmmm, ultimo dia de google reader .
<eliezerb> dberg,  :(
<ronofux> Senhores, venho vendo alguns videos sobre o Ubuntu 13.04, fiquei curioso em um deles e que o usuário possui uma barra na parte inferior, essa e uma novidade da nova versão do Ubuntu ou e algum tipo de adaptação? Pois e bem parecida com a barra do MacOs.
<nikki__> Olá!
<nmk> nikkimk
<nmk> Olá
<ronofux>  Senhores, venho vendo alguns videos sobre o Ubuntu 13.04, fiquei curioso em um deles e que o usuário possui uma barra na parte inferior, essa e uma novidade da nova versão do Ubuntu ou e algum tipo de adaptação? Pois e bem parecida com a barra do MacOs.
<Slackloco> Boa tarde.
<Slackloco> Fala ai Jonatas blz
<Slackloco> Gente preciso de uma ajuda com o Libreoffice.
<Slackloco> Estou tendo problemas lentidão na utilização de planilhas, alguém já teve um problema semelhante ?
<Slackloco> Gente preciso de uma ajuda com o Libreoffice.
<Slackloco>  Estou tendo problemas lentidão na utilização de planilhas, alguém já teve um problema semelhante ?
<Slackloco> Gente preciso de uma ajuda com o Libreoffice.
<Slackloco>  Estou tendo problemas lentidão na utilização de planilhas, alguém já teve um problema semelhante ?
<hggdh> !paciencia | Slackloco
<ubotu-br> Slackloco: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<Slackloco> Gente preciso de uma ajuda com o Libreoffice.
<Slackloco>  Estou tendo problemas lentidão na utilização de planilhas, alguém já teve um problema semelhante ?
<cristian_> chouga on?
<nmalara> Olá, boa tarde!
<nmalara> Se alguém estiver disponível, vou contar meu relato: ontem baixei o .iso do ubuntu, aí um user muito caridoso me orientou a baixar o imgburn e queimar um cd com a iso, fiz isso certinho. Hoje pela manhã tentei bootar o cd, eu fui na bios, alterei a entrada e nada, reiniciei o computador umas 30 vezes (sem exagero algum, estou desde as 10 da manhã até agora tentando fazer isto, sem intervalos) e jamais ele iniciou pelo cd. 
<nmalara> orientações da comunidade ubuntu e ainda assim não deu certo. Procurei pelo wubi, mas só tem a versão 12, e eu queria a 13.04
<nmalara> Agora eu dupliquei o arquivo .iso, extrai a cópia e vou tentar instalar pelo arquivo wubi que tem dentro dele. Será que dá certo? Daí com os dois SO, será que eu consigo instalar o Ubuntu através daquele tal icone no desktop?
<nmalara> Preciso muito de ajuda, gente :( tô ficando um pouco estressada com isto!
<KurtKraut> nmalara, com as informações que você deu não vejo muito como alguém ajudar. Minha sugestão: faça um post no fórum com fotos das configurações que você fez na BIOS e um vídeo curto de uns 10s do processo de boot para que outras pessoas vejam o que você vê.
<nmalara> Ah tá, muito obrigada KurtKraut! Antes, eu resolvi baixar novamente o iso e gravar de novo em um dvd e fazer tudo novamente, vai que o arquivo está corrompido, né? (não pude testar o tal do md5 porque só tenho o windows aqui). Depois, se nada der certo, eu faço isso que você me indicou. Obrigada!
<KurtKraut> nmalara, A cada tentativa de  boot você entra no Windows ou acontece nada? Você chega a ver no boot o logotipo/nome do Ubuntu?
<nmalara> Jamais vi o logotipo do Ubuntu! Mesmo com o drive de cd/dvd e mais um outro que achei o nome de 'cd/dvd' estarem em primeiro e segundo lugar, e o so windows em terceiro, ele vai direto para o windows, sempre.
<nmalara> É como se eu não tivesse feito nada. Meu notebook é um HP Pavilion dv5
<nmalara> E meu sistema operacional atual é o Windows Vista. Tenho 3gb de memória ram e 250gb de HD
<dberg> durante o boot seu laptop tenta ler o cd?
<nmalara> Eu imagino que sim, porque ele faz aquele barulho tipico de quem está tentando ler o cd.
<nmalara> Outra coisa... eu esqueci de mencionar, mas eu já gravei um outro dvd, e ele mostrava uma mensagem (que nao dava pra ler direito pq ficava piscando e aparecia só as vezes) de que o ubuntu ponto alguma coisa estava 'missing' alguma coisa.
<nmalara> Então eu imaginei que ele estivesse corrompido, e gravei um novo dvd.
<nmalara> E a partir deste segundo, acontece o que eu mencionei acima: com a configuração da bios para inicializar a partir do drive cd/dvd, ele simplesmente ignora e inicia o windows. Mas durante o processo, ele faz barulho de 'oi, estou tentando ler o cd mas não estou conseguindo..'
<nmalara> Vou para o terceiro dvd, desta vez estou baixando novamente a iso diretamente do site ubuntu-br via http
<dberg> parece que o boot tenta ler o cd entao. pode ser a iso corrompida ou a gravacao.
<nmalara> Estou baixando outra iso... Quando eu procurei por meios de obter o cd "oficial" gravado pela comunidade ubuntu, eu vi escrito que era possível obter em feiras, encontros etc. E obviamente não é possivel comprar o cd. Se eu quiser ter esse SO tipo agora, como eu devo proceder?
<dberg> a canonical costumava enviar pelo correio os cds.
<dberg> basta baixar a iso e gravar um cd. voce pode conferir se seu arquivo nao esta' corrompido calculando o hash do arquivo.
<nmalara> Desculpe-me, mas não sei calcular o hash do arquivo
<dberg> geralmente eu baixo atraves de bittorrent ou via http mesmo.
<dberg> wget http://blah.whatevez.ubuntu.
<dberg> md5sum nome-do-arquivo.iso
<nmalara> o Google Chrome não encontrou este link..
<dberg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dberg> era so' um exemplo, voce tem que usar o endereco da versao que voce esta' baixando.
<nmalara> ah sim, mas eu digito aqui na barra de pesquisa do windows mesmo? Lembrando que eu não uso ubuntu ainda
<nmalara> Então, para gravar o cd eu segui as orientações da comunidade Ubuntu, eu até baixei o imgburn
<dberg> ah, voce esta' numa maquina com windows. hmmm, deve existir alguma versao md5sum pra windows.
<dberg> http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<nmalara> O que eu reparei nessa minha iso é que quando eu passava ou mouse sobre o arquivo, ele me apontava mais ou menos 300 mb, sendo que o arquivo que eu baixei tinha 700mb.
<dberg> http://www.cygwin.com/ se voce quer fazer sua vida no windows toleravel.
<dberg> entao com certeza voce tem uma iso corrompida.
<nmalara> Eu não quero fazer minha vida no windows tolerável, chega! Estou bem cansada deste so...
<nmalara> Tomara! Estou baixando uma nova iso... Muito obrigada pela atenção!
<dberg> boa sorte
<KurtKraut> nmalara, Experimente instalar via pendrive em vez de CD.
<nmalara> Obrigada, dberg
<nmalara> Eu já fiz isso, KurtKraut. Eu fiz aquele esquema de baixar o universalUSBInstaller e colocar a iso dentro dele
<nmalara> Mesmo com a bios alterada para usb em primeiro lugar, ele simplesmente ignorava e inicializava o windows.
<nmalara> Estou baixando uma nova iso.. Muito obrigada
<nmalara> Eu segui vários tutoriais aqui do site, e nada funcionou. Eu sinceramente espero que com essa nova iso, tudo dê certo, estou desde ontem tentando sem parar...
<CyL> nmalara: Se o USB estiver selecionado como primeiro dispositivo de boot, e os demais *desabilitados* como dispositivo de boot, o que ocorre?
<nmalara> Não tentei essa opção. posso tentar quando entrar na bios da proxima vez para colocar o dvd em primeiro lugar
<CyL> nmalara: Deixe só o dispositivo de boot que vc for utilizar habilitado. O computador ou deve iniciar normalmente, ou recusar a iniciar (o que indica erra da mídia). Se vc fizer isso e ele iniciar, está fazendo algo errado.
<CyL> Dio, se vc fizer isso e ele iniciar o Windows.
<nmalara> Ahhh, legal, bom saber
<nmalara> Só não posso fazer isso agora pq to baixando uma nova iso... 104/794 ainda
<CyL> nmalara: Uma nova ISO, vc diz uma nova versão do Ubuntu?
<CyL> nmalara: Ou a mesma ISO novamente?
<nmalara> A mesma iso novamente
<CyL> nmalara: Vc tentou verificar o Md5/SHA1?
<CyL> nmalara: Pois se conferir não há a menor necessidade de bixar a ISO novamente.
<CyL> nmalara: É mais fácil conferir o hash do que baixar um novo arquivo
<nmalara> Acabei de abrir um dvd, tá com exatamente 794mb gravados
<nmalara> http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<nmalara> sigo este link? ^
<CyL> nmalara: Parece estar indicando os passos corretos
<nmalara> Ok
<CyL> nmalara: Evidentemente vc tem que adaptar para conferir o hash do Ubuntu, e não do programa indicado
<nmalara> Hehe, sim sim :p
<nmalara> olha só, eu baixei o executável deste site, e aí quando eu abro ele só pisca o dos e fecha!
<CyL> nmalara: É pq ele é uma aplicação em modo texto, o site indica como usar o mesmo em modo texto
<CyL> nmalara: http://www.linuxmint.com.br/modules/dokuwiki/md5
<nmalara> não aparece essa mesma opção para mim..
<CyL> nmalara: Bom, sugiro ler alguns tutoriais na internet, veridicar o md5 é um procedimento relativamente simples, evita que vc precise refazer o download, mas é preciso entender o que está fazendo
<nmalara> Eu estou tentando entender o que está acontecendo! Eu agradeço o auxilio de vocês e a indicação para ler tutoriais na internet, mas eu faço isso desde ontem... não é falta de ler não, posso garantir. Mesmo porque eu só entrei neste chat depois de esgotar todas as minhas tentativas durante horas, vai completar um dia inteiro agora
<nmalara> O que acabei de fazer agora: entrei no site http://brasildroid.com.br/discussoes-gerais/1870-md5-testar-a-integridade-da-rom-baixada.html , baixei o md5summer do link indicado, segui os procedimentos e agora ele ta querendo gravar esse arquivo gerado no meu dvd que eu ja gravei e ta aparentemente certo. O que devo fazer?
<zerax> boa tarde a todos o/
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<nmalara> boa tarde!
<zenioadv> Boa tarde galera?!
<zenioadv> tenho um TP-Link MFP and Storage Server Modelo TL-PS310U, queria usar-lo como Storage remoto, conectando um HD externo nele, só que detalhe, consigo conectar ele na rede, mas e dai, como vou acessar-lo? não encontrei nada parecido na net, ou talvez tenha pesquisado errado.
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<zenioadv> Quando digo acessar-lo digo acessar os arquivos no hd que esta conectado nele.
<eduardo> como faço para instalar o ubuntu junto com windows. tinha instalado os dois juntos a um tempo atras porem qdo entrava no ubuntu o sistema saia fora e reinciava not.
<chouga> eduardo: Qual é o seu Windows?
<eduardo> windows 7
<eduardo> estou baixando o ubuntu aki para pode instalar.
<chouga> eduardo: Dê uma olhada nestes links:
<chouga> http://ubuntugk.wordpress.com/dual-boot/instalando-o-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-dual-boot/
<chouga> http://meupinguim.com/como-fazer-dual-boot-do-ubuntu-e-o-windows-7/
<eduardo> vou daar uma olhada
<chouga> E por último um vídeo...
<eduardo> existe ubuntu para smarthphone
<chouga> eduardo: Sim, mas ainda não foi lançado.
<eduardo> tem data
<chouga> eduardo: Primeiro semestre de 2014.
<eduardo> bacana. valeu
<chouga> eduardo: Está aqui o vídeo: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<chouga> eduardo: Ele demostra passo-a-passo com fazer o dual-boot.
<eduardo> ubuntu relamente não pega virus to certo.
<chouga> eduardo: Bem, não é bem assim.
<eduardo> como assim
<chouga> eduardo: Como todo sistema ele pode ser manipulado, para o bem ou para o mal.
<chouga> eduardo: O Linux tem as suas fragilidades e vulnerabilidades, entretanto, a grande diferença, é a maneira com essas "falhas" são tratadas.
<eduardo> ele tem antiviruas alguma proteção.
<KurtKraut> chouga, o que vulnerabilidade e fragilidade tem a ver diretamente com a pergunta que o eduardo fez?
<chouga> KurtKraut: Toda. Ele perguntou se o Linux pegava vírus. Hora, diversos vírus vulnerabilidades do sistema para uma ação mal-intencionada.
<chouga> *Diversos vírus usam
<KurtKraut> chouga, você poderia me demonstrar um?
<chouga> KurtKraut: Sim, um exploit.
<chouga> http://www.exploit-db.com/
<KurtKraut> chouga, mas exploit não é vírus. Por isso achei estranha a relação que você fez com os dois assuntos porque não vejo relação direta.
<chouga> Digite Linux na barra de pesquisa e veja por si própio.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Bem, diversos VIRÚS usam VULNENARIBIDADES DO SISTEMA para seu funcionamento, certo?
<KurtKraut> chouga, o que é que você chama de vírus? Me parece que você tem um conceito diferente do meu.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Hora, se o Linux não tivesse vulnerabilidades, não existiriam esses vírus, certo?
<KurtKraut> chouga, vírus não precisam de vulnerabilidade.
<eduardo> mas o linux é mais seguro que o windows certo.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Não, me parece que é você que não conhece bem o funcionamento dos vírus.
<KurtKraut> chouga, Eles precisam apenas de poderes administrativos (que no Linux chamamos de root). A maioria dos vírus não explora uma vulnerabilidade. É o próprio usuário que permite que eles atuem e não uma vulnerabilidade.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Nem sempre.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Quer um exemplo?
<KurtKraut> eduardo, vou te dar a visão que tenho. Existem vírus para Linux? Sim, na teoria existem. Mas na prática não.
 * hggdh senta, e pega um pouco de pipoca
<KurtKraut> eduardo, acessar sites, colocar pendrives em seu computador, conectar num WiFi público utilizando Linux não o torna vítima de forma significativa a vírus como no Windows.
<eduardo> entendeu
<KurtKraut> eduardo, Um indicativo disso é que existem sim softwares anti-vírus para Linux, mas eles detectam vírus para Windows apenas. Qual o sentido disso? O principal é o uso em servidores de e-mail Linux, que detectam se um anexo tem vírus de Windows e rejeita o e-mail se o tiver.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Eu sou usuário Linux, gosto muito do meu sistema, mas não sou irracional a ponto de achar que ela é perfeito.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, Mas anti-vírus para proteger o Linux propriamente dito não existe.
<chouga> eduardo: Sim, ele é MUITO mais seguro que o Windows, MAS, ele está longe de ser perfeito.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, o que você tem que ter em mente é que as distribuições Linux não irão proteger você de você mesmo. Se você executar um comando, rodar um programa, ele será executado mesmo que isso cause dano. O sistema sempre te obedecerá.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, Se uma pessoa fez um software malicioso, que apaga arquivos ou rouba arquivos e você rodar, sua ordem sempre será obedecida.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, Então a forma de se proteger é nunca rodar softwares de má procedência. O que se resume em termos práticos a usar softwares apenas obtidos pelos repositórios de software da sua distribuição, no caso Ubuntu.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, E atualizar diariamente (ou no mínimo semanalmente) as atualizações de segurança. Trabalho que o Ubuntu faz sozinho ao te alertar que existem atualizações.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, E por fim, use os poderes de root (o administrador de sistema) somente quando tiver certeza do que está fazendo.
<chouga> Mês passado foi divulgada uma vulnerabilidade de kernel que permitia uma elevação de privilégios.
<chouga> Tá ai o link: http://br-linux.org/2013/01/vulnerabilidade-no-kernel-linux-oferece-privilegios-de-root-a-usuarios-locais.html
<eduardo> Obrigado a todos pelas explicações chouga e kurtkraut
<KurtKraut> eduardo, Se como root você mandar apagar o HD inteiro, o sistema irá obedecer e você perderá tudo. Se alguém fez um software malicioso que tenta apagar seu HD e você rodar ele e dar a ele poderes de root, você irá causar danos.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, então é essa a visão que tenho e que recomendo, que é diferente da visão do chouga.
<eduardo> entenddeu
<KurtKraut> chouga, Okay, você está demonstrando a vulnerabilidade. Cadê o vírus, o software malicioso que se espalha sozinho sem consentimento do usuário, que explora essa vulnerabilidade e causa danos?
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Vou lhe passar o link
<chouga> http://sejalivre.org/descoberto-novo-virus-para-linux/
<chouga> http://www.tocadoelfo.com.br/2009/04/virus-em-linux-yes-eles-existem.html
<chouga> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2012/11/virus-que-ataca-servidores-de-linux-adiciona-codigo-em-paginas-web.html
<chouga> Tá bom ou quer mais?
<KurtKraut> chouga, Vamos ao primeiro link. Destaco o seguinte trecho: "Se o usuário desavisado permite a execução do JAR, ele baixa um shell backdoor específico para a plataforma."
<KurtKraut> chouga, lembra do que disse mais acima ao eduardo que o sistema não protege ele dele mesmo, que se ele mandar executar algo será executado?
<KurtKraut> chouga, segunda coisa importante: Esse backdoor não compromete o sistema como um todo e sim apenas as pastas onde o usuário que o rodou tem permissão.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Você chegou a essa conclusão sozinho?
<chouga> Meus parabéns
<chouga> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/internet/2012/07/10/novo-virus-multiplataforma-ataca-computadores-windows-linux-e-mac/
<chouga> Tá ai outro link
<chouga> Enfim, quer confiar no sistema cegamente, é com você.
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> chouga: calma
<KurtKraut> chouga, Você está sendo passivo-agressivo.
<chouga> Eu apenas respondi a pergunta: O Linux pega vírus?
<chouga> Resposta: SIM
<chouga> E provei isso.
<nmalara> Boa Noite!
<chouga> hggdh: Estou calmo, me desculpe se fiz parecer outra coisa.
<KurtKraut> chouga, A resposta 'sim' é incompleta.
<nmalara> é possível baixar o ubuntu 12 via windows (como se fosse um programa qualquer) e depois pelo ícone do desktop, baixar o sistema completo? E além disso, posso atualizar o sistema para a versao mais nova, a 13.04?
<KurtKraut> chouga, e para o recém-chegado no Linux cria a falsa impressão que ele está sujeito aos mesmos problemas que no mundo Windows. Quando você responde isso aqui, quase sempre vejo em seguida o usuário perguntar qual antivírus deve usar.
<KurtKraut> chouga, e não lembro se você ou outra pessoa costuma indicar o clamav nessas ocasiões, o que não faz sentido já que é um antivírus que detecta vírus para Windows apenas.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Não, nunca disse isso. Muito pelo contrário.
<nmalara> Eu simplesmente desisti de tentar o boot pelo cd ou pendrive, me perdoem :( agradeço a ajuda do KurtKraut, Kk2, Cyl e outros que se manifestaram.
<chouga> [18:30:00] <chouga> eduardo: Sim, ele é MUITO mais seguro que o Windows, MAS, ele está longe de ser perfeito.
<KurtKraut> chouga, mesmo que não se indique o ClamAV ou similar e se explique que não existem antivírus para o Linux, cria-se outro problema: o usuário é informado a ele que ele está e em perigo e que pior: que não tem como se proteger.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, você fez as fotos e o vídeo que sugeri e postou no fórum?
<KurtKraut> chouga, Então responder que Linux pega vírus apenas com 'sim' cria um problema em vez de resolver um.
<KurtKraut> chouga, por isso defendo aqui que a resposta não deve ser apenas 'sim'.
<chouga> KurtKraut: O problema dos usuários é a “idolatria” que há no mundo Linux, que não é saudável.
<KurtKraut> chouga, Você precisa ser menos agressivo. Você insiste que eu digo que Linux é perfeito ou que eu idolatro o Linux, mas isso é só uma ideia sua. Nunca fiz esse tipo de alegação aqui.
<KurtKraut> chouga, se você quer brigar, brigue sozinho. Comigo você não vai conseguir.
<chouga> Acho que você se manter "sempre alerta" é um grande passo para manter um sistema seguro.
<KurtKraut> chouga, nisso estamos de acordo; E é exatamente o tom da resposta que eu dei ao eduardo.
<nmalara> Não, porque eu sanei alguns de meus problemas. 1) Quando eu disse que não entrava na bios, é porque eu apertava o 'esc' mais de uma vez, daí ele entendia pela primeira vez que era pra entrar, e depois que era pra sair. Resultado: eu achava que ele nao estava entrando na bios quando na verdade eu é que nao deixei ele entrar. 2) Na bios, eu desabilitei as outras opções e ele simplesmente não ligava, não dava boot no cd. D
<nmalara> cd não está corrompido.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, e quanto ao boot via pendrive?
<nmalara> Ou seja, eu esgotei as possibilidades e acho que devo partir para outra forma de instalar o Linux.
<nmalara> A mesma coisa. Ele ignora totalmente.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, a ISO que você baixou é de 32 bits ou 64 bits?
<chouga> Não quero brigar, estou longe disso, tenho que dar o exemplo pois assinei um código me solicitando isso, mas isso não me impede de ser realista e mostrar minhas ideias.
<nmalara> Eu segui o procedimento de baixar o universal usb instaler, colocar a iso no pendrive e tal.. nada ocorreu.
<eduardo> Então, baixei o linux deu 794 MB porem ele esta abrindo com o adobe apesar de aparecer .iso
<nmalara> O 32 bits, meu note é 32 bits
<KurtKraut> chouga, Quando você diz que está sendo realista, você está querendo dizer que eu estou sendo surrealista, imaginário. Isso é o passive-aggressive, você agredir de forma passiva :D Se você lembra do código de conduta que assinou, tem que se lembrar que essa não é a conduta indicada. Entenda que alguém ter uma visão diferente da sua não é uma agressão a sua pessoa e não precisa agredir de volta quem está discordando de voc
<KurtKraut> ê.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, quanto de RAM você tem nesse notebook?
<nmalara> 3g
<nmalara> 3gb**
<nmalara> 250gb de HD, processador adm turion x2 dual core
<nmalara> é um hp pavilion dv5
<KurtKraut> nmalara, em algumas máquinas eu já vi que a ordem de boot na BIOS é ignorada. Você tem que apertar uma tecla para abrir um menu especial durante o processo de boot, bem no início e nesse menu indicar qual é o dispositivo do qual você quer fazer o boot.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, a HP deve ter uma tecla específica para isso, como F8 ou outra tecla qualquer do teclado.
<eduardo> alguem me responde a pergunta q fiz please
<Kk2> do seu notebook a tecla é F9, BOOT DEVICE OPTIONS :}
<nmalara> as vezes acho que é um problema do meu note, que já veio com muito problema de fábrica (é um lote que superaquece, não funciona a trava, etc), e eu notei que na bios tava desabilitada a opção de máquina virtual, ou seja, parece que é meio hostil a colocar outros so na máquina ou trocar de sistema (bom, isso é obvio, né?)
<nmalara> Ah é? Vou fazer isso então! f9 uma vez só, né?
<nmalara> Vou lá
<Kk2> fica apertando
<Kk2> F9 loucamente
<nmalara> Obrigada gente!
<Kk2> q ira aparecer as opções :P
<nmalara> Ahh
<nmalara> Obrigada!
<chouga> Não, nunca disse isso, entretanto a minha visão de realidade é diferente da sua e, a minha realidade, eu demostrei mas, de qualquer forma, eu respeito a sua opinião apesar de não concordar com ela.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, sugiro apertar e soltar sucessivas vezes em vez de manter afundado.
<eduardo> baixei o ubuntu porem ele está como abobe
<nmalara> Então, no meu hp o 'esc' é as opções da bios, o f2 aparece os detalhes do sistema (essas informacoes sobre ram e processador eu peguei la). Só que eu ja tentei uma vez o f8 e f9 e meu pc começou a gritar/apitar oO fiquei com medo
<nmalara> Ai gente, só pegando o gancho do eduardo: minha iso aparece como winrar
<eliezerb> eduardo, Ele está como "adobe" porque as configurações do seu SO estão para associar este tipo de extenção a um programa "adobe"
<eliezerb> nmalara, A mesma coisa no seu caso, só que com o WinRar
<nmalara> Obrigadinha! Vocês são muito solícitos
<eliezerb> eduardo, nmalara, Um arquivo ISO é uma imagem de CD/DVD
<eduardo> e como coloco ao modo correto e qual é o modo correto,
<chouga> KurtKraut: E a respeito do código, eu o conheço bem e, ele não é contra as discussões, muito pelo contrário, uma boa discussão pode render bons frutos. O que ele é contra é a falta de respeito por parte dos envolvidos, que ao meu ver não aconteceu, pelo menos da minha parte.
<eliezerb> eduardo, Você pode utilizar algum aplicativo que faça a gravação de mídias (caso pretenda gravar direito no CD)
<eduardo> gravar em pen drive
<KurtKraut> chouga, Olha o passive-aggressive de novo :D Você fala de você, que me respeitou durante a conversa para sugerir implicitamente que fiz o contrário, que te desrespeitei.
<eliezerb> eduardo, Um minuto já te passo
<eduardo> blz
<eliezerb> eduardo, www.unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<eliezerb> eduardo, Lembre-se de fazer backup dos dados em seu pen drive antes de iniciar o processo.
<chouga> KurtKraut: Não, disse isso pois sei quais são os meus pensamentos por trás de minhas palavras. Já com você, como posso saber?
<eduardo> blz
<eliezerb> chouga, KurtKraut, Vamos ser cordiais :/
<eduardo> tenho q baixar a versão para o windows certo
<eliezerb> eduardo, Isso mesmo :)
<eliezerb> eduardo, É um aplicativo portátil, só executar
<KurtKraut> chouga, como saber? A fórmula é simples: sempre pressuponha, sempre presuma que do outro lado há cordialidade e respeito. E na dúvida, sempre aposte que você se enganou, que a outra pessoa não quis ser ríspida. Que é apenas a limitação da comunicação escrita que dá margem para esse tipo de engano. E quando realmente ficar esquisito, pergunte a outra parte se está tudo bem, se ela se irritou com algo etc.
<KurtKraut> chouga, É essa conduta que eu sugiro.
<nmalara> Ai gente... eu não sei mais o que fazer com esse notebook louco. Eu fui lá, reiniciei, apertei F9 que nem uma doida e apareceram as opções: como 1) estava o drive de cd, e como 2) estava o hard disc. Daí obviamente eu manti e tcharam: inicializou o windows. -_______________________-"~
<KurtKraut> nmalara, Tem gente sugerindo as teclas F10 e F12 e falando que os bipes no HP ao pressionar essa teclas são normais: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080711105252AAvjp8Q
<eliezerb> nmalara, É essa mesmo a tela de Boot que você tinha que chegar
<nmalara> Então, exatamente. Me ignorou na maior.
<eliezerb> nmalara, Seu disco de instalação está em um CD ou em um pendrive?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, outras pessoas sugerem outras abordagens como efetivamente entrar na BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/t/302276/hp-pavilion-how-to-force-to-boot-from-cd
<nmalara> Está em um dvd. E tem exatos 794MB, não está corrompido, e gravei pelo Imgburn que vocês indicaram.
<eliezerb> nmalara, Entendi hehe
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, o problema é que nem via CD e nem via pendrive ela consegue o boot. Mais especificamente, não consegue acionar o menu de seleção de qual unidade quer fazer o boot.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Entendi.
<nmalara> Eu até seleciono, e ele mantém o certo, só que ele "faz de conta que não ouve", parece que o windows tá relutando para ficar no meu note.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Mas pelo que ela disse agora, ela chegou nessa tela
<nmalara> Se ainda fosse um melhoriznho, mas é o Windows Vista! Socorro!
<eliezerb> nmalara, Isso esta parecendo que a sua mídia não está com os setores de boot gravados
<KurtKraut> nmalara, Eu ainda insisto que você tem que nos mostrar fotos do que está vendo na tela.
<nmalara> Então tá, vou fazer isto.
<nmalara> O forum de vocês é esse do site do ubuntu mesmo, né?
<nmalara> Vou me cadastrar lá.
<nmalara> Eu tiro foto passo a passo? Ou só da tela da bios que aparece as opções?
<eliezerb> nmalara, Por que não tenta usar o www.unetbootin.sourceforge.net e gravar sua mídia em um pen drive?
<eliezerb> nmalara, Se tu conseguiu chegar na tela de seleção de dispositivos de inicialização, esta claro que a BIos não conseguiu encontrar os setores de inicialização
<KurtKraut> nmalara, faz o upload da foto no site imgur.com ou imageshack.us e nos mostra a URL aqui. Se ninguém te ajudar, parta para fazer toda a narrativa do seu problema no fórum para alguém te ajudar por lá (já de posse de todas as informações).
<eliezerb> nmalara, no CD e iniciou pela segunda opção.
<nmalara> E é muito rapidinho, gente.. Quando eu apertei F9 e apareceu essa tela, eu selecionei a primeira opção e aí o meu drive de cd/dvd começou a fazer aquele barulho de 'estou lendo, só um minutinho' daí depois de um segundo parou de fazer o barulho e me aparece aquela maldita barra do windows vista carregando, e depois a tela de logon .-.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, O problema esta na mídia...
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, o que acho estranho é que ela diz que cada tentativa o Windows sempre entra em boot. Eu suspeito que se o dispositivo de CD ou pendrive estivesse sendo selecionado corretamente e tivesse algum problema com a ISO ou a mídia, apareceria a mensagem de operating system not found (ou equivalente).
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Isso acontecia comigo frequentemente...
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, por isso quero que ela nos mostre a foto de como seleciona o dispositivo de boot.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, As vezes queimava várias midias, até descobrir que elas só estavam sem "boot"
<KurtKraut> nmalara, você não deixou claro para mim: você tentou ou não tentou com pendrive?
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Dai comecei a usar o Alcohol 120% e não tive mais problemas
<nmalara> Então eliezerb , eu já vi esse tuto, só que quando eu baixei esse unetbootin, ele dizia que não funcionava no meu windows 'não tem suporte ao Win32 ou algo assim', procurei o erro na net e tinha tutorial do windows para jogos, dai achei estranho e procurei por outro equivalente. Foi ai que achei o universal usb installer e segui um outro tutorial.
<nmalara> Entendi
<nmalara> Calma gente, eu vou fazer os dois
<nmalara> Vou entrar no F9 de novo, é f9, né KurtKraut? Só esse que aparece a opção de boot
<nmalara> Daí eu tiro a foto, upo aqui pra tirar a prova dos 9
<KurtKraut> nmalara, dá uma olhada nesse vídeo daqui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-v7t8ZcIvk
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, também tive muitos problemas com CD/DVD mesmo seguindo todos os passos corretamente. Desde o surgimento do unetbootin, nunca mais usei mídia ótica.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, O mesmo aqui :)
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, tenho um amigo que é paranoico com backup e ele tem uma pilha de mais de 1m de tamanho de CDs e DVDs de backup. E com o passar dos anos algumas coisas curiosas aconteceram.
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, não só as mídias vão degradando como os leitores e gravadores também.
<nmalara> E depois eu vejo essa coisa da midia também. Mas olha, eu já queimei 3 dvds a toa e no segundo, piscava uma mensagem de alguma coisa 'ubunto bla bla bla missing', (nao li/ anotei pq piscava rapidamente), entao eu conclui que tava corrompido e queimei o terceiro dvd
<eliezerb> nmalara, Vamos tentar fazer isso com o PenDrive
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, por exemplo, ele tem um gravador de CD/DVD (já com alguns anos de uso) que é incapaz de ler as próprias mídias que grava. Mas usando as mídias em um notebook específico dele, elas são lidas.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Assustador!
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Minha ultima experiencia com midias óticas foram quando instalei o Slackware
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, então ele tem umas 5 unidades de leitor/gravador, algumas portáteis, outras embutidas. Tudo isso para fazer os quilos dele de backup funcionar.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, 5 DVDs ao todo eram... Acabei queimando todas as mídias e escrevendo o número de cada mídia usando um lápis
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, só recentemente consegui convencer ele a fazer backup com HD em RAID, porque ele confiava mais em mídia DVDRW do que em HD. Mas com o passar dos anos ele viu que as mídias dele não durarão mais 5 anos sendo legíveis.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Já podes imaginar o resultado...
<Joker_> oi?
<nmalara> Ok gente, antes de eu sair pra tirar a foto da bios
<nmalara> Deixa só eu avisar que eu já formatei o pendrive de novo pq fiquei com raiva, e vou ter que fazer o mesmo procedimento de novo
<KurtKraut> nmalara, você viu o vídeo que passei aqui de um cara fazendo boot no pendrive por um HP Pavillon?
<nmalara> Aí vocês podem me acompanhar?
<nmalara> Vou lá tirar a foto
<nmalara> Não, vou ver agora
<nmalara> Me de 4 minutos
<eliezerb> nmalara, Estou indo jantar, dentro de alguns minutos estou de volta
<KurtKraut> nmalara, não sei quanto tempo vou ficar aqui. Se ninguém matar a charada por aqui, faça o post no fórum que te falei que alguém vai ler e te responder.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Até daqui a pouco
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, abraços!
<nmalara> Tabom, obrigada!
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, hggdh vou mesmo ficar com o hook para suspend e hibernate, e o molly-guard para halt, poweroff, reboot e shutdown.
<AlexandreMBM> o hook está feito, funcionando.
<AlexandreMBM> o script para molly-guard precisa ser feito. Já fiz alguns testes.
<AlexandreMBM> uma biblioteca bash será comum ao hook e ao script molly-guard, será dependência deles. Eu só tenho de extraí-la do hook.
<optimusprimem> mesmo se a máquina tiver a opção para boot via pendrive e não estiver funcionando, se ao menos ela inicia com priority em CD/DVD recomendo o PloP Boot Manager
<AlexandreMBM> optimusprimem, falou comigo? cheguei agora e estava tentando retomar um assunto com hggdh e dberg
<optimusprimem> AlexandreMBM, opa :) não
<nmalara> KurtKraut , será que posso gravar a iso no pendrive também e depois eu vou pra boot? Daí eu faço pelo cd, e depois pelo pendrive e já tiro todas as fotos.
<nmalara> ?
<eliezerb> nmalara, Voltei
<nmalara> Obrigada
<nmalara> posso fazer isso?
<eliezerb> nmalara, Tirou a foto?
<eliezerb> nmalara, Entendi hehe
<nmalara> Entendeu? hehe
<eliezerb> nmalara, Conseguiu preparar o pen drive para a instalação?
<nmalara> Vou preparar de novo
<nmalara> Mas adianto que da ultima vez que fiz, segui esse tuto> http://www.tecdicas.com/2011/10/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-1110-via.html
<KurtKraut> nmalara, não entendi o que você me perguntou. O que eu e o eliezerb sugerimos é você colocar a ISO no pendrive, nesse caso, ele substitui integralmente a função do CD.
<nmalara> Ah tá, então tenho que preparar novamente, pq já formatei o pendrive.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Ela quis saber se podia preparar o CD e o Pendrive antes de tirar a foto
<nmalara> Assisti o video
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, ah entendi.
<nmalara> A bios e a startup dele é igualzinho a minha
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não é possível imitar o molly-guard e fazer wrapper para o comando udisks com o fim de interceptar as montagens do Nautilus. Eu tentei, mas a interceptação por certo tem de ser por dbus. O Nautilus não chama o comando udisks diretamente.
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: cool
<nmalara> Então, eu tenho esse programa do link (http://www.tecdicas.com/2011/10/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-1110-via.html) e gravei a iso conforme ta explicado aó
<nmalara> aí*
<nmalara> eu sei que o UNetbootin é mais indicado, mas ele não funcionou no meu, posso até mandar o link do erro
<KurtKraut> nmalara, hmmm... na preparação do pendrive, você escolheu a versão do Ubuntu pelo menu e deixou ele baixar sozinho ou você foi no site do Ubuntu, baixou a ISO e indicou o caminho do arquivo ISO por completo?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, a lib em bash faz uma hash tables do resultado do comando ck-list-sessions, e também descobre o usuário e o display X no assunto local ativo.
<nmalara> Eu coloquei a iso que eu já tinha no pc, que eu baixei do site do Ubuntu
<nmalara> mas genteeeee, para tudooo
<dberg> "no assunto local ativo". o que e' isso?
<nmalara> minha iso a-ca-bou de SUMIR da minha pasta de downloads
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, no assento
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, seat
<nmalara> quase cai do sofá agora
<KurtKraut> nmalara, então baixa de novo.
<eliezerb> nmalara, Acho que esta meio que explicado :)
<KurtKraut> nmalara, e chame exorcistas.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, experimente o comando ck-list-session e intuirá o que é o seat
<nmalara> Gente! Não, calma, eu não sou louca!! Ela sumiu agora, pq até a tarde estava aqui
<nmalara> Nossa, então de madrugada eu volto aqui, uahauhauhau, pq vai demorar umas 5 horas pra baixar com essa minha internet boa.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas é o cara que está ou deveria estar sentado em frente ao computador
<eliezerb> nmalara, Tu deve ter deixado marcada alguma opção pra excluir a imagem depois que tu fizesse a gravação dela
<nmalara> provavelmente sim, né..
<nmalara> nossa, ainda bem que eu mudei de área pq eu sou muito noob pra essas coisas :( que vergonha
<nmalara> mas eu vou baixar de novo e vai dar tudo certo!
<eliezerb> nmalara, Vamos ficar aqui na torcida
<nmalara> Ai, vocês são uns fofos!
<eliezerb> nmalara, Boa sorte (yn)
<nmalara> Obrigada! :3
<nmalara> será que baixar por torrent é mais rapido do que http:?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, por tabela, nessa madrugada, eu fiz um manager para os scripts do molly-guard
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ele facilita avaliar o que está instalado, o que poder instalado, ativado ou desativar
<eliezerb> nmalara, Se é mais rápido não sei :S, mas é mais seguro
<nmalara> torrent é mais seguro? nossa
<eliezerb> nmalara, Digo, menos chances de dar erro na mídia
<nmalara> AAHHH
<eliezerb> xD
<nmalara> genteeee
<nmalara> será que minha midia tava corrompida?!
<nmalara> vou baixar torrent agora
<eliezerb> nmalara, É o que esta parecendo
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: TIL ck-list-sessions
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, TIL? não sei o que é
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM,  "~" ?
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: TIL = Today I Learned. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=til
<eliezerb> ahhh xD
<dberg> eu imagino que gera a lista de todos os usuarios conectados.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834540/
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, observe "active =" e "seat ="
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, no ck-list-sessions
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, quanto ao paste
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, scripts do projetos estão no diretório do projeto
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, scripts instalados estão dentro do run.d do mollyguard
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, scripts ativos são "run parts" ativas (755)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, no run.d do molly-guard
<nmalara> Baixando: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2999/x934.jpg
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, o comando ./manager.sh é dado de dentro do diretório de projeto dos "meus" scripts
<nmalara> Qual o forum de vocês, é o em inglês?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<nmalara> Obrigada!
<dberg> interessante. o que determina o valor de seat?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, na realidade, o valor de seat não importa pra mim
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ele é único como o valor de x11-display
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, este sim importa
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, importa-se saber o x11-display com active = true
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, pegar o uid e descobrir o username
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, para configurar e exportar XDISPLAY e XAUTHORITY que serão usado por sudo -u $username $comando
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, isso é o que possibilita eu colocar "o monitor lá" em standby
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, o sudo não pede senha por já ser o root executado-o
<nmalara> Gente, pode perguntar aqui nesse chat como vocês se dispoem a participar desse chat? É que eu fiquei curiosa, e vocês estão sendo tão solícitos que eu me sinto na obrigação de ajudar alguém também quando enfim conseguir instalar meu ubuntu
<nmalara> Me cadastrei no forum, meu nick la é Nikki
<andretyn> nmalara, se souber, responda, se não souber, fique (na boa) :))
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, xset dpms force standby
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, acho que é isso
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, está lá no hook e está funcionando
<nmalara> É altruismo puro e simples?!? Gente, quanto amor!
<eliezerb> nmalara, É sim, puro amor a camisa
<nmalara> Que lindo!
<nmalara> Esse ubuntu deve ser maravilhoso mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, mas há também uma troca de interesses e não é condenável
<nmalara> Como assim?
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, a comunidade nos dá, devolvemos a ela
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, não é dinheiro; é conhecimento
<eliezerb> Isso mesmo AlexandreMBM
<nmalara> Isso é muito bom! E raro!
<eliezerb> nmalara, Linux é uma coisa apaixonante
<eliezerb> nmalara, Cada dia você aprende algo novo, e quando não aprende, se busca algo novo
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, autonomia, que os gurus preferem chamar liberdade
<eliezerb> nmalara, Não tens ideia o quanto aprendo com as conversas que pego no ar do AlexandreMBM e do dberg hehe
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, no sentido de se buscar independência dos softwares privativas e de passar a poder fazer muita coisa
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, reaproveitando trabalho que já existe.
<andretyn> nmalara, isso é a alma da comunidade Linux/Gnu, desde que eu me entendo por Linuxers
<AlexandreMBM> * privativos
<nmalara> Se couber um comentário pessoal, eu já trabalhei com programação e já tive muitas oportunidades de usar alguma plataforma em linux, ,mas eu nunca tive coragem de sair do windows, mesmo pq a empresa que eu trabalhava (Accenture) usava windows e eu achava que era possivel conviver com ele por causa disso, e tb pq eu tinha um medo danado de perder a garantia de fabrica. Daí eu precisei me enveredar por outros caminhos, e usan
<nmalara> no final de semestre da faculdade para implorar um so melhor que o windows. Como não preciso de um Mac, eu logo fui buscar pelo Ubuntu e cá estou
<nmalara> E aí além de tudo encontro gente compromissada com conhecimento, isso é muito raro
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, essas dificuldades que você viu são reais
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, para ultrapassá-las é questão de prioridades
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, em ãmbitos restritos ou amplos
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: vou dar uma olhada com mais calma hoje a noite. momento trabalho oficial agora ;)
<andretyn> nmalara, eu estudo em uma faculdade de computação, e o pessoal todo usa Linux/Gnu para quase tudo lá, toh q nem pinto no lixo;))
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, vou ver se publico no github; preciso organizar um bocado e coisa, para isso
<KurtKraut> nmalara, Sejas bem-vinda a nossa comunidade. E você já sentiu qual é o tom das relações aqui.
<nmalara> Estou desde o ontem lendo tutoriais, links, etc etc e frequentando esse chat, nada disso eu sabia que existia! E desde ontem eu aprendi bastante coisa já! (Obviamente continuo noob, mas é apaixonante mesmo)
<nmalara> Vocês são muito fofos, fofíssimos!
<nmalara> Eu quando decidi baixar o Ubuntu, eu fui falar com uns amigos que fizeram técnico comigo, e os que continuam na área agora usam ubuntu ou iOs, e desenvolvem Apps ou para Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, ex. de prioridade em âmbito restrito: deixar as firulas de um MSN e conectar à rede por Pidgin
<nmalara> Eu não tinha noçao disso
<nmalara> pois é, pois é XD
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, ex. de prioridade em âmbito amplo: "procurar" evitar trabalho (mesmo emprego) com Windows
<nmalara> Mas eu não tinha noção pq na minha empresa eles incentivavam muito as certificações microsoft, e essas coisas todas
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, cada um com suas possibilidades (prioridades)
<nmalara> é verdade
<nmalara> Espero que mais pra frente eu possa também ajudar as pessoas com as coisas que estou aprendendo aqui com vocês!
<nmalara> Se eu tiver tumultuando muito o chat, posso parar, viu? Mas é que to impressionada, a gente não se depara com essas coisas no dia a dia
<andretyn> nmalara, hehehe
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, o Stallman é capaz de defender deixar de lado a qualidade de um software, para ele ser software livre, e critica no movimento opensource (que coexiste com o movimento free software) a atenção demasiada na qualidade do software
<nmalara> Stallman?
<andretyn> nmalara, o cara que começou tudo isso = Gnu
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_stallman
<nmalara> Hmm, entendi
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_livre
<nmalara> Vocês também contribuem para a Wikipedia?
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%B3digo_aberto
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, eu, sim
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, muito esporadicamente
<nmalara> Bacana!
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, existe o canal #wikipedia-pt, dentre outros
<nmalara> Tenho vontade de contribuir também, mas na wiki português, né
<Ernandes> ta parecendo um artigo isso
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, o que?
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, eu não editei
<Ernandes> naoo cara
<nmalara> Essas entradas de software livre e código aberto eu já abri pelo site do ubuntu! Mto legal também essa coisa de direcionar pra wiki os termos que possivelmente as pessoas não sabem
<Ernandes> vc ja escrevei tanto.. que da pra fazer um artigo hehe
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, é uma crítica pra eu parar?
<Ernandes> naoo cara
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, pergunto porque realmente não sei se estou fugindo às regras do canal
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, OK
<Ernandes> vc nao entendeuu
<Ernandes> deixa quietoo
<nmalara> Sou eu?
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, Ernandes sem problemas; eu só perguntei o sentido
<Ernandes> pior q tenho varios.. kk
 * andretyn achando que o pessoal está bebendo muita cafeina :)
<Ernandes> nada de cafeina.. cunhaque mesmo
<Ernandes> chuva e friuuu ninguem merece
<andretyn> hummmm! legal Ernandes :)
<Ernandes> preciso vender firewall.. ta fodaa
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, nmalara problemas com o teclado.
<Ernandes> tem muita tecla nesse teclado
 * AlexandreMBM voltou. Só tinha lido o "Sou eu?" da nmalara.
<Ernandes> hehe
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, eu digitei coisas malucas aqui no canal?
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, retomando. Eu só tinha perguntado o sentido de sua fala.
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, "Sou eu?" o que?
<Ernandes> nao caraa
<Ernandes> que vc escreveu tanto.. que da pra montar um artigo.. nada d++
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, OK. Eu tinha entendido antes de cair.
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, apenas quis dizer agora que eu não tinha colocado um significado nas suas palavras e, pelo contrário, preferi perguntar qual seria.
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, calou-se?
<Ernandes> blz
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, antes de eu cair, você perguntou: "Sou eu?"
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, não entendi...
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, OK
<Ernandes> vamos trabalhar
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, vamos
<Ernandes> vc que trabalhou na accenture?
<AlexandreMBM> Ernandes, não. Ela.
<Ernandes> humm
 * AlexandreMBM acha que nmalara caiu e ficou pendurada.
<nmalara> Gente, aproveitando que estou aqui no chat: quais destes programas tem seu equivalente no ubuntu? iTunes, pacote Adobe Design Premium, e coisas da Google (Drive, SketchUp etc)
<nmalara> Não gente, só to quieta mesmo1
<nmalara> Sim, fui eu que trabalhei na Accenture :)
<KurtKraut> nmalara, dá uma olhadinha no ubuntuguide.org
<nmalara> Obrigada!
<eduardo> boa noite. fiz o download do ubuntu depois usei o programa unetbooting reinciei o pc mudei a bios para usb porem o programa de instalaçao não eincio, alguém pode me ajudar.
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, equivalente, nem sempre. Alternativa, muitas vezes.
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, Ernandes preciso ficar ausente. Tenho de retomar uns trabalhos.
<nmalara> Por exemplo, alternativa ao Office tem o LibreOffice, que parece o melhor, certo? Mas e agora, o pacote Adobe é muito específico..
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, IRC toma tempo. Não é interessante ficar à toa.
<nmalara> estou no site que o Kurt indicou
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, não sei bem o que esse Adobe faz.
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, uso o Inkscape para editar páginas de PDF.
<nmalara> Eu não estou a toa, você está a toa?
<nmalara> O que digo sobre o pacote Adobe é sobre o Photoshop, InDesign, Illlustrator etc
<eduardo> boa noite. fiz o download do ubuntu depois usei o programa unetbooting reinciei o pc mudei a bios para usb porem o programa de instalaçao não eincio, alguém pode me ajudar.
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, não, nem sempre. Muitas vezes ficamos, com algum assunto desnecessário.
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, Inkscape é para design
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, eu procuraria ver Scribus para editoração.
<nmalara> muito obrigada!
<Ernandes> eduardo, pq vc nao tenta usar cd?
<andretyn> eduardo, como fica o pc, ele tenta entra na pendrive? tem que que escolher ou é automatico?
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, quanto a Photoshop, o pessoal prefere aprender web standard e traduzi o layout de um mockup cortado. Imagem criada com Inkscape ou Gimp.
<eduardo> entrei na bios coloquei usb como primario porém nao executa o ubuntu
<andretyn> nmalara, o proprio LibreOffice pode ser usado para criar tudo isso
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, nmalara sim. Tem gente fazer revista no Draw do LibreOffice.
<AlexandreMBM> * fazendo
<AlexandreMBM> eduardo, ele dá erro ou passa direto?
<eduardo> da erro
<eliezerb> eduardo, Qual erro está aparecendo na tela?
 * AlexandreMBM está se preparando para ficar away. Mas se você tem pergunta, dirija-se a ele, por favor. Digite o apelido dele no início da frase. Use iniciar TAB...
<dberg> heh, agora somos "webscale". mongodb.
<nmalara> Certo. E coisas bem específicas, do tipo Dropbox? É um aplicativo que eu tenho conta, ele sincroniza com as pastas do meu pc. Será possivel isso no ubuntu?
<eliezerb> nmalara, Dropbox tem versão pra Linux xD
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, o que "webscale"?
<nmalara> Ufa!!!
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, o próprio Dropbox, tem.
<eliezerb> dberg, Usa mongodb em ambiente de produção?
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, mas o pessoal também usa UbuntuOne. Eu inclusive.
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, ruim?
<andretyn> eduardo, testou a iso antes?
<eduardo> unetbooting como uso esse problema para de forma correta, porque o ubuntu tá abrindo como adobe
<eduardo> como testa
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a confiabilidade
<AlexandreMBM> eduardo, teste o MD5 da ISO.
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, já teve experiências ruins?
<eduardo> mais como faz isso
<nmalara> Mas eu não posso mudar do dropbox, ganhei muitos gigas na minha conta, nao posso migrar
<AlexandreMBM> eduardo, usa Windows?
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Fiz alguns testes localmente, com algumas coisas bem viciantes e simples
<eduardo> sim windows 7
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, E em ambos os casos aconteceram algumas coisas "estranhas"
<AlexandreMBM> nmalara, sem problemas. Continue com Dropbox.
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, tipow
<AlexandreMBM> * tipo?
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, E Lendo alguns artigos, outras pessoas relataram alguns problemas também
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Mas ainda não tirei conclusões definitiva
<eliezerb> s
<dberg> eliezerb: projeto novo. mongodb, scala e play framework.
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Fiz um simples for, no próprio console do mongodb
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Rodando uma inserção de um volume grande de registros
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: e' uma piada antiga. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, por favor, passa um link que apresente scala e outro que apresente esse tal play framework
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, E quando fiz uma consulta na Collection, havia menos dados do que a quantia que havia mandado Inserir
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, quando pesquisei scala não vi muito; abandonei a pesquisa
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Repeti o processo, utilizando um Driver para Java
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, E o resultado foi semelhante
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Ainda em um dos casos, quando fiz uma consulta, trasferindo os dados da collection para um object
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Alguns registros simplesmente não "vieram"
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, erros "seus" com chaves, talvez, não?
<eliezerb> nop
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Simplesmente mandei toda a collection para um Objeto JS
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: http://www.playframework.com/
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Tinha algo como 1.000.000 de registros e o objeto acabou ficando com 999.998
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, problema que estou sem som (remoto)
<dberg> eliezerb: eu tirei 2 dias pra ler o manual e montar um cluster pra entender um pouco mais.
<andretyn> eduardo, http://linux.fe.up.pt/portal/docs/tutoriais/md5sum
<eliezerb> dberg, A 10gen tens uns cursos bem interessantes sobre Mongo
<dberg> eliezerb: mas eu tenho gostado ate' agora.
<eliezerb> dberg, Eu também!
<eliezerb> Um minuto, não estamos geral Flood no log do chat?
<dberg> eliezerb: sim, eles estao aqui perto.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas vereei seus links depois, não se preocupe. Muito obrigado.
<eliezerb> dberg, Estava fazendo um online :) Mas não concluí ainda :/ Quero ver se nessas semanas de folgas faço isso
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, quando vi, o mongodb e outro parecido me atraíram muito.
<dberg> eliezerb: estou lendo MongoDB da O'Reilly. Mas nao ter que fazer shards manualmente ja' me comprou.
 * AlexandreMBM vai jantar nesse exato momento.
<eliezerb> dberg, Acho que seria interessante olhar alguns comparativos entre o Mongodb e algumas outras tecnologias de NoSQL
<eliezerb> dberg, Perdi o Link que eu tinha sobre isso, e minha Internet nao me ajuda aqui hoje :/
<dberg> Nah, ja' decidimos. mongodb it is.
<eliezerb> dberg, hehe Já ouviu falar?
<eliezerb> dberg, Já ouviu falar no "Codecademy"?
<dberg> eliezerb: sim
<eliezerb> dberg, Eles são um case do MongoDb
<eliezerb> dberg, Talvez tenha sido uma má impressão mina
<eliezerb> minha*
<dberg> eliezerb: eu acho interessante, muito raro faco algum curso na coursera. mas eu sou o tipo de pessoa que le livros e manuais. nao gosto de aprender atraves de videos.
<eliezerb> dberg, também sou meio assim
<eliezerb> dberg, Mas sobre o Codecademy, hehe, eles utilizam mongodb na infraestrutra
<andretyn> eduardo, testa a iso e veja se ele está legal. Se tiver, e se tiver um cdrom, grave a imagem e tente rodar o livecd!
<eliezerb> dberg, Usam em conjunto com Ruby
<eduardo> valeu vou tentar fazer
<YokoBR> pessoal, olha que estranho, já abri a porta 53 (tcp/udp) no painel da uolhost, já abri no firewall e ainda sim não consigo pingar a porta..
<dberg> eliezerb: heh, consegui livrar nosso time de ruby. credo.
<YokoBR> nem verificar no registro.br a autoridade de dominio
<YokoBR> o suporte deles é tão terrível que quando o cara perguntou se a porta 55 tava aberta eu desliguei.
<nmalara> Gente, volto daqui 1h (quando o download acabar) para preparar meu pendrive com a iso
<eduardo> então da md5 different e ai o q faço agora
<Ernandes> ixx
<andretyn> eduardo, a iso está com problemas, vc pode 1ª baixar de novo ou 2ª usar essa mesma iso e tentar corrigi-la, usando o bittorrent
<eduardo> entendeu
<eduardo> então qdo baixei o ubuntu ele abriu como adobe como faço para abrir normalamente sem o adobe
<andretyn> eduardo, o iso não pode ser lido com nenhum programa, ele é uma imagem de um cd, vc tem que grava-lo em um cd/dvd via programa de gravação de cd
<andretyn> eduardo, ou grava-lo em um pendrive via programa para gravar em pendrive
<eduardo> tem um programa bacana pra gravar no pendrive
<andretyn> eduardo, nesse caso, jogar a imagem em um pendrive não é grava-lo para que ele possa ser bootavél!
<andretyn> eduardo, é um tal de  UNetbootin
<eduardo> blz
<andretyn> eduardo, o programa, qualquer programa para criar o live, soh funciona se a imagem iso estiver limpa
<eduardo> vou termina de fazer o download novamente, depois testo a md5 e gravo no pen drive, certo
<andretyn> eduardo, sim:)
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-02
<hggdh> Ernandes: linguagem, por favor
<hggdh> (tarde, mas ainda assim...)
<Ernandes> ?
<hggdh> Ernandes: mais cedo mandaste uns palavrões no canal.
<Ernandes> nao lembroo
<hggdh> Ernandes: tudo bem. Eu vi o log. Fica o aviso :-)
<Ernandes> aff
<Guest40500> Alguém?
<andretyn> o/
<andretyn> Guest40500, um monte:)
<Guest40500> Huashuashuashuas....estou pelo cel nao vejo a lista de users on :S
<andretyn> Guest40500, qual apps?
<Guest40500> Ops tem sim..huahsuahsuahsuas
<Guest40500> AndroIRC
<andretyn> Guest40500, tem sim:)
<Guest40500> Nickname/ Dexter
<andretyn> Guest40500, everter comando:)
<Guest40500> Nome antes?
<andretyn> "/NICK nome"
<andretyn>  Utilização: NICK <nick>, muda o nick actual
<Guest40500> Teste
<Guest40500> No way
<Guest40500> nickname\ Dexter
<eliezerb> ta virado Guest40500
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, sua segunda mensagem foi copiada da onde?
<Dexteer> Agora sim
<Dexteer> Thanks /msg andretyn
<Dexteer> Hauaduiasiiash
<Dexteer> Foda ficar sem note
<Dexteer> A tela esta queimada
<eliezerb> Dexteer, Cuidado com os palavrôes
<Dexteer> Ops mals ae
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, da um /help help ai:)
<andretyn> clear
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, OK. Foi o que pensei. Preferi perguntar a fonte.
<andretyn> df
<NETfellow> alguem precisa de ajuda?
<Dexteer> quem tem o steam instalado consegue jogar o css?
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, o que é df?
<nmalara> Olá, voltei
<andretyn> Dexteer, sim:))
<nmalara> Vou criar meu pendrive bootavel a partir daqui http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator & http://www.tecdicas.com/2011/10/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-1110-via.html
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, foi automatico, tava rodando o comando df no terminal;)
<andretyn> Dexteer, portal, halo, etc KKKKKKKKK
<eliezerb> nmalara, Tudo funcionando já?
<nmalara> Claro! só que não, né?
<nmalara> Vou criar agora meu pendrive inicializável
<Dexteer> Complicado eu não consigo, tem um bug no video que deixa a imagem ao contrário e quando entra mesmo no jogo a tela fica totalmente preta
<nmalara> inicializavel*
<andretyn> Dexteer, qual placa de video
<Dexteer> Intel...os drivers estão todos instalados
<nmalara> Minha iso tá como download completo no torrent, mas tá com o status 'seeding'. Pode gravar no pendrive mesmo assim?
<andretyn> nmalara, sim
<f3|iX> Opa boa noite pessoal, estou com um problema junto a minha placa de video, não sei se alguem poderia me ajudar... no Blender não é localizada minha placa de video é uma Gforce 250 gtx e quando eu troco no sistema para usar o driver da nvidia não consigo mais fazer nada trava na inicializacao fica gigante a tela e nao consigo mexer precisei reinstalar tudo para voltar ao normal.. alguma dica ? obrigado desde já. XD
<Dexteer> Ate pedi ajuda nesse site forum.ubuntued.info
<nmalara> não vai vir corrompido? vocês já devem conhecer minha história, to morrendo de medo
<Dexteer> O adm me ajudou a instalar tudo porem nada :S
<andretyn> Dexteer, os drives da intel estão ainda instaveis, tenho um note que vira e mexi, dá pau:)
<nmalara> Bom, ta com 794MB certinho
<Dexteer> aaaaaahhh...lascou então :S
<Dexteer> Mais vooc joga em qual sv? andretyn?
<andretyn> nmalara, , http://linux.fe.up.pt/portal/docs/tutoriais/md5sum
<andretyn> Dexteer, o novo jogos do steam ainda não tenho aqui, somente os frees ou demo:/ falta R$
<Dexteer> Ah..blz! Valeu pela ajuda
<andretyn> Dexteer, de nada, qq coisa, é só digitar:)
<Dexteer> (Y)
<nmalara> Já to gravando no pendrive, nenhum erro até agora
<nmalara> http://www.baixaki.com.br/site/dwnld46161.htm baixei esse md5sum
<andretyn> xGrind, o/
<nmalara> Gente, gravou sem erros!!!!!!
<nmalara> vou la bootar esse negocio enfim
<f3|iX> Opa boa noite pessoal, estou com um problema junto a minha placa de video, não sei se alguem poderia me ajudar... no Blender não é localizada minha placa de video é uma Gforce 250 gtx e quando eu troco no sistema para usar o driver da nvidia não consigo mais fazer nada trava na inicializacao fica gigante a tela e nao consigo mexer precisei reinstalar tudo para voltar ao normal.. alguma dica ? obrigado desde já. XD
<andretyn> f3|iX, qual sistema operacional
<andretyn> !
<KurtKraut> f3|iX, você instalou o driver proprietário da NVIDIA?
<f3|iX> ubuntu 13.04
<f3|iX> KurtKraut,  foi o que eu tentei fazer..
<YokoBR> galera, alguém tem idéia do que pode ser? abri a porta 53 no firewall do uolhost, abri no iptables, mas ainda sim não funciona :/
<f3|iX> ai acontece isso, quer dizer testei no 12.10 mais to com medo de testar agora e perder minhas confs
<f3|iX> Quem tem placa nvidia no ubuntu prefere deixar o driver da nvidia ou nativo do ubuntu ?!
<ivanbajr> placa grafica
<ivanbajr> NVIDIA Corporation: GF116 GeForce GTS 450
<ivanbajr> Instalando o PPA
<ivanbajr> Abra o terminal (você ainda tem medo de usar o terminal?) clicando em CTRL + ALT + T e digite os comandos abaixo:
<ivanbajr> View Raw Code?
<ivanbajr>     sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ivanbajr>     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ivanbajr>     sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<KurtKraut> f3|iX, prefiro o driver proprietário.
<f3|iX> vou tentar fazer aqui ivanbajr
<f3|iX> obrigado
<nmalara> Olá, voltei! KurtKraut , ou alguma outra pessoa que já conheça minha história online? Vou postar a odisseia em tópicos para melhor entender
<KurtKraut> nmalara, diga
<nmalara> - Pela milésima tentativa, baixei uma nova iso via torrent. Executei o md5sum e o arquivo não estava corrompido.
<nmalara> - Segui o tutorial para gravar um pendrive inicializavel, selecionei a iso pelo programa universal usb installer, um open source desenvolvido pelo pessoal do linux, e salvei minha iso lá.
<nmalara> (tirei foto de tudo, depois mando as que forem necessárias)
<KurtKraut> nmalara, certo.
<nmalara> Com o pendrive plugado, reiniciei o computador. Apertei F9 para entrar no Startup menu. Não carregou, travou na tela preta escrito so "F9... Change boot device order'
<nmalara> Esperei uns 5 minutos, nada, desliguei na fonte.
<ivanbajr> Calma
<nmalara> Daí fiz a mesma coisa, liguei, mas dessa vez tentei entrar na Bios (del)
<ivanbajr> Você formatou seu pendrive?
<nmalara> A mesma demora, desliguei novamente. Só que dessa vez, eu retirei o pendrive do usb.
<nmalara> Antes de colocar a iso, sim.
<ivanbajr> com fat32?
<nmalara> Aí ele iniciou e eu consegui entrar na Bios. Detalhe: ele só entrou na Bios sem o pendrive plugado.
<nmalara> Olha, pelo que eu me lembre foi só tem FAT.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, você tem algum outro computador qualquer para fazermos a prova dos nove: fazer o boot pelo pendrive em outro computador?
<ivanbajr> estais fazendo isto com wind?
<nmalara> Dentro da Bios, segui o vídeo que o KurtKraut me mandou: Esc (para entrar na bios do Hp Pavilion) > F10 Bios > System Configuration > Boot Options > Boot Order > e coloquei em primeiro lugar "USB Diskette / Hard drive on key "
<nmalara> e salvei
<nmalara> KurtKraut , tenho sim, tenho um outro note mas é um Compaq com o windows seven
<nmalara> ivanbajr Sim, estou usando o so que veio de fábrica, um windows vista.
<ivanbajr> ok
<nmalara> Tentei novamente iniciar o computador com o pendrive, e nada aconteceu
<ivanbajr> tens um cd ou dvd limpo?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, Com o seu HP Pavillion, sem alterar permanentemente a sequência de boot da BIOS, você consegue entrar em um menu no ato do boot em que você determina somente para a vez em questão qual é o dispositivo do qual você quer dar o boot?
<nmalara> Retirei o pendrive, reiniciei, ele nao conseguiu iniciar o windows e mostrou um erro (não tirei a foto, mas ele nao conseguiu carregar o ambiente gráfico e pediu para consultar o log para maiores informaçoes), dai ele desligou, eu liguei de novo e tudo normal.
<nmalara> Foi isso, Durante a configuração do pendrive, ele não apresentou nenhum erro.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, Com o seu HP Pavillion, sem alterar permanentemente a sequência de boot da BIOS, você consegue entrar em um menu no ato do boot em que você determina somente para a vez em questão qual é o dispositivo do qual você quer dar o boot?
<nmalara> Pelo F9? Sem o pendrive sim. Com o pendrive não. Então eu fico sem escolha.. entende o problema?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, entendi.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, vamos para a prova dos 9: tente dar boot neste pendrive pelo seu Compaq.
<nmalara> Essa tecla F9 foi alguem de voces que me ensinou a acessar, eu fui até ela, e atraves dela eu apertei F10 para acessar a bios e trazer o boot em pendrive como primeira opção
<nmalara> Ok
<KurtKraut> nmalara, isso nos dará a certeza que o pendrive está okay tanto em termos de hardware como a forma que o software, o OS, foi gravado nele pelo unetbootin.
<nmalara> já venho
<nmalara> Usei outro programa, mas é equivalente.
<nmalara> Certo, já venho
<KurtKraut> nmalara, o Windows que você tem no Compaq é 64 bits?
<Newba> Boa noite (:
<nmalara> Ambos 32 bits
<nmalara> deu exatamente a mesma coisa
<nmalara> trava quando inicializa com pendrive e tenta acessar o startup
<KurtKraut> nmalara, tem certeza que você não baixou a ISO de 64 bits?
<nmalara> Absolutíssima
<KurtKraut> nmalara, o partição do pendrive está marcada como bootable?
<nmalara> como vejo isso?
<nmalara> gente, gente!
<KurtKraut> nmalara, aí vem a parte complicada: só sei ver isso no Linux :P
<nmalara> acabei de plugar o pendrive aqui pra ver essa partição
<nmalara> e olha só o que apareceu: o logo do Ubuntu
<nmalara> reprodução automática e tal
<nmalara> Install Ubuntu (G:)
<KurtKraut> nmalara, sim, isso é o wubi, o instalado via Windows. Eu confio nele não.
<nmalara> mas eu só coloquei a iso no pendrive pelo procedimento
<nmalara> Eu abro a pasta pra exibir arquivos ou pode dar pau? Onde vejo se ele é bootable?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, sim, pode por para exibir.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, deve ter alguma ferramenta no Windows em que você vê as partições de todos os HDs. Com o pendrive espetado, ele deve ser capaz também de te dar informações sobre as partições do pendrive.
<ivanbajr> Tens um cd ou dvd limpo?
<ivanbajr> seria mas facil
<nmalara> Ai ivan, nem me fale de dvd.. já queimei 3 hoje tentando fazer isso, estou desde ontem a noite quase sem dormir pra instalar o Ubuntu no meu note, sem sucesso
<nmalara> Fui nas propriedades do pendrive
<nmalara> ele tá como FAT somente, nao como FAT 32
<ivanbajr> instale o teamviewer
<f3|iX> ivanbajr, eu fiz aqui a configuração da nvidia + quando reiniciei voltou só uma parte da tela e sem o launcher lateral... o que será que posso fazer?!
<nmalara> ta inteirinho usado...
<ivanbajr> em seu note com windows
<nmalara> é só isso que aparece
<nmalara> e dentro tem umas pastas e tal com os arquivos, o tal de wubi etc
<KurtKraut> nmalara, ele diz alguma informação sobre ser bootável ou não? Essa informação tem que estar também exibida para seu C:
<ivanbajr> desligue seu note e aguarde uns 10 seg e ligue.
<nmalara> Não da informacao alguma. A diferença entre meu C:\ e o pendrive é que ele é NTFS e meu pendrive é FAT
<nmalara> Não tem um jeito de instalar o Ubuntu via windows mesmo, como se fosse um programa qualquer?
<nmalara> Gente mais de 24h nessa luta, eu vou acabar desistindo do Ubuntu :(
<ivanbajr> teclas de onde?
<nmalara> de São Paulo
<ivanbajr> se podes esperar uns dias
<nmalara> o que é um teamviewer?
<ivanbajr> mando para você um dvd ou um pendrive nos correios
<ivanbajr> um programa de ajuda remota
<nmalara> Ajuda remota, como assim?
<ivanbajr> você instalar em seu micro
<ivanbajr> seu colega instala também
<nmalara> Eu quero sim, viu! Agradeço muito
<ivanbajr> ivanbajr@gmail.com
<nmalara> meu colega? quem?
<ivanbajr> alguem que pode ajudar
<ivanbajr> um exemplo
<ivanbajr> tenho meu note aqui em casa
<ivanbajr> e tenho micros na repartição
<KurtKraut> nmalara, http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/guide
<KurtKraut> nmalara, esse wiki fala para formatar o pendrive como FAT32
<KurtKraut> nmalara, acho que vale o teste.
<ivanbajr> com o teamviewer
<ivanbajr> e estando onde estiver posso trabalhar nos micros da repartição
<nmalara> Vou seguir, KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> nmalara, você tem acesso a nenhum computador 64 bits para poder usar o unetbootin?
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> mas tens meu e-mail
<nmalara> Não :( Só temos 32 bits aqui
<nmalara> Obrigada, ivanbajr
<ivanbajr> estamos aqui para ajudar
<nmalara> :)
<nmalara> KurtKraut, o unetbooting só tem para 64bits?
<nmalara> se for assim, ferrou :\
<KurtKraut> nmalara, foi você quem me disse isso. Você não disse que teve problemas para usar o unetbootin?
<nmalara> Exatamente. Ele fala que não acessa, e dá erro no Win32
<nmalara> Não é um aplicativo Win32 válido
<nmalara> tenho até um printscreen, se você quiser conferir
<KurtKraut> nmalara, o arquivo que você baixou foi o http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe ?
<nmalara> será que o meu problema não é o vista não? pq nesse link http://www.downloadcrew.com/article/4353-unetbootin diz que roda em windows 7 32 bits
<nmalara> Sim!
<nmalara> O print aponta para esse site ao fundo
<nmalara> Exatamente este site, este aplicativo
<KurtKraut> nmalara, o Compaq é Windows 7 certo? Tenta rodar o unetbootin nele.
<nmalara> Tá, se rodar eu faço o que? eu levo a iso pra lá um pendrive e gravo o pendrive lá?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, yeap.
<nmalara> Pq pra melhorar, esse outro note acabou de vir do tecnico e veio com a placa de rede zuada (nao conecta a internet) e descobri a pouco pela bios que ele instalou um windows falso, sendo que levamos um cd original para ele..
<nmalara> Tá, então eu vou formatar o pendrive que tá com a iso aqui
<nmalara> colocar a iso sem instalar e o exe do unetbooting
<KurtKraut> nmalara, e não deixa o unetbootin baixar a ISO para você. Prefiro baixar manualmente e indicar o caminho completo da ISO.
<nmalara> Eu formato ele como fat32 entao?
<nmalara> tabom, eu ja tenho a iso aqui
<nmalara> fat ou fat 32?
<nmalara> ou nenhum dos dois?
<nmalara> lembrando que eu vou carregar os arquivos pro outro note, la eu posso formatar d enovo
<KurtKraut> nmalara, formata como fat32 (antes de fazer o processo do unetbootin, obviamente) por excesso de zêlo.
<nmalara> Ok, formatando
<nmalara> e excluindo toda a iso que eu gravei, obviamente
<ivanbajr> Uma boa noite
<ivanbajr> vou deitar
<nmalara> boa noite
<Jucelio> Galera vocês estão sabendo a CodeSchool está dando 2 dias de acesso gratuito a todos os cursos legal né. http://go.codeschool.com/ZQWf4Q
<KurtKraut> Jucelio, SPAM aqui não costuma cair bem. Sugiro evitar.
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, não é spam
<Jucelio> é compartilhamento de informação
<Jucelio> cursos de qualidade gratuitos amigo
<KurtKraut> Jucelio, com seu código de Affiliate na URL não é SPAM, tem certeza?
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, tenho, entrei gostei estou repassando.
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, algum problema.
<nmalara> formatei o pendrive, agora vou passar os arquivos e testar la
<KurtKraut> Jucelio, tem: o seu código de affiliate na URL para que você ganhe comissão para quem assinar o serviço.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, okay.
<nmalara> :O
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, verdade, quero ganhar uns dias a mais para aprender mais. não vejo problema uma comissão por compartilhar. você acha isto ruim ?
<KurtKraut> Jucelio, sim, acho negativo. É um uso indevido deste espaço daqui, cai no mesmo problema do SPAM. Por isso sugeri que evite isso.
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, verdade.
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, ei uma pergunta, oque você acha do ZTE open. aquele que vai vir com firefox os.
<KurtKraut> Jucelio, não olhei de perto, mas fico feliz que Canonical e Mozilla tenham entrado nesse segmento para tirar a concentração do Android e iOS.
<KurtKraut> Vejo muitos carros (o aparelho de som deles) e televisores que só possuem interação ou com o iOS ou com o Android (nunca vi com ambos). Tirar a concentração nesse caso faz a indústria caminhar para um padrão.
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, cara acho que vou adquirir um, acho legal a ideia, e a grana ta curta para um nexus 4, se bem que o google não está me cativando tanto.
<KurtKraut> Em vez do cara comprar um carro e só poder usar um iPhone com ele.
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, pena que sempre demora chegar no brasil.
<nmalara> KurtKraut , deu o mesmo erro lá
<nmalara> Eu sinceramente desisto do Ubuntu, sabe, já passou de 24 horas de tentativas frustradas, eu vou passar tudo o que eu tenho lá daquele note pro meu note com windows de novo e pronto... é uma pena
<nmalara> mais de*
<KurtKraut> nmalara, Entendo que possa ser frustante, mas você precisa entender que o problema não é o Ubuntu e sim o procedimento que você está fazendo com os computadores que tem a disposição.
<nmalara> Eu sei que o problema não é o Ubuntu, mas essa dificuldade para instala-lo o torna inacessível para mim
<KurtKraut> nmalara, uso Ubuntu desde 2004 pessoalmente e profissionalmente em quase 100 computadores diferentes que pessoalmente instalei, desktops, notebooks servidores. É um ótimo sistema operacional, é confiável e funciona bem.
<nmalara> eu não posso demandar mais um dia a fio tentando resolver este problema. Voce imagina o que pode estar acontecendo? Pq tem dois notes o mesmo erro?
<nmalara> Eu ja formatei o pendrive, fiz tudo correto, tenho printscreen de tudo dizendo que nao houveram erros..
<KurtKraut> nmalara, quando tiveres outro computador, vale a pena tentar de novo. Ou procure por um evento chamado FLISOL,acho que ele já teve esse ano. Nesse evento usuários mais experientes te ajudam a instalar.
<KurtKraut> nmalara, em São Paulo anualmente sempre tem FLISOL, não só na capital como em Campinas e Santos costuma sempre ter
<nmalara> Vou procurar
<nmalara> olha, é uma pena pq eu to muito de saco cheio de Windows.
<nmalara> o Ubuntu parece tão superior, mas como é que eu faço se não da pra instalar no meu note?!?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, tem alguma coisa errada ou com sua máquina ou com seu pendrive ou com o processo que você está inserindo a imagem no pendrive.
<nmalara> Ai gente
<nmalara> Bom, obrigada pela ajuda e pelo empenho por tantas horas!
<dberg> nmalara: heh, passou o dia inteiro tentando instalar o ubuntu?
<nmalara> Desde ontem a noite.
<nmalara> Vocês não imaginam a frustração, eu fiz de tudo, muitas vezes
<KurtKraut> dberg, mais especificamente: tentando dar boot no LiveCD, tanto por mídia ótica como por pendrive.
<dberg> nah, imagino sim.
<KurtKraut> dberg, nem chega na etapa de boot.
<dberg> putz, que onca.
<nmalara> onca?
<dberg> expressao antiga, "que dureza"
<nmalara> ahhh, é dureza sim! :(
<nmalara> Mas vai fazer o que, né... eu imagino que o problema nao é no pendrive pq eu ja formatei ele varias vezes
<mv_free> nmalara: se você consegue chegar ao setup, tambem consegue dar boot no linux
<nmalara> nem no meu procedimento pq eu fiz tintin por tintin conforme me disseram e pelos tutoriais da vida..
<dberg> melhor abrir uma cerveja, pensar na vida, e voce vai ter um insight pra tentar algo diferente.
<nmalara> Não chego ao setup de nada. Quando eu insiro alguma midia com a iso instalada (pendrive ou dvd), ele simplesmente nao inicializa ou ignora totalmente e inicializa o windows
<mv_free> nmalara: qual seu equipamento ?
<nmalara> independentemente das opções da bios que ja foram trocadas
<nmalara> É um bendito hp pavilion dv5
<nmalara> com processador adm turin x2 dual core com 3gb de ram e 250gb de hd
<nmalara> mas é uma b*sta, viu
<nmalara> super aquece, uso ele sempre sem bateria
<nmalara> turion((
<nmalara> turion**
<mv_free> nmalara: ja usei um desses, se lembro bem é black piano
<nmalara> o windows vista é uma porcaria
<nmalara> olha, não tá facil, viu
<mv_free> nmalara: rodava de boa o ubuntu 9 e 10
<nmalara> pois é, o 13.04 ele nao quer de jeito nenhum
<nmalara> e meu windows ta todo corrompido, com fonte em italico e negrito
<nmalara> sabe?
<mv_free> nmalara: existe um problema nos Hp's que video
<mv_free> nmalara: peguei um erro parecido, onde pensei por umas 2 horas que não iria dar boot no 13.04 e no final era o video que escureceu
<mv_free> nmalara: isso somente para ubunt este errou 13.04, outras distro não tem
<mv_free> nmalara: isso somente para ubuntu 13.04, outras distro não tem
<mv_free> nmalara: tente novamente o boot, pode ser o cd mesmo, e logo depois da inicialização da bios, verifique a claridade do video
<mv_free> nmalara: aguardo ..
<nmalara> mv_free obrigada pela dica, mas se fosse a claridade do video, nao apareceria depois o windows carregando e tal
<nmalara> ele nao inicializa mesmo
<mv_free> nmalara: com outra distro funciona ?
<nmalara> do ubuntu? não testei
<nmalara> mas agora estou bem cansada também, me perdoe mas estou largando o barco..
<mv_free> nmalara: calca
<mv_free> nmalara: calma
<nmalara> é que voce chegou agora, mas estou desde ontem sem sair do quarto
<mv_free> nmalara: testa amanha
<mv_free> nmalara: tranquilo, testa amanha
<nmalara> Não posso perder mais um dia a fio tentando instalar um so, é muito simples a instalação, tem alguma coisa fora do meu alcance
<mv_free> nmalara: com ubuntu 12.10 e com debian 7 e o fedora ok, depois posta aqui
<nmalara> tem que fazer todo o processo de novo? não tem um jeito de instalar via windows, como se fosse um programa??
<mv_free> nmalara: precisa eliminar por partes, tambem pode ser a bios, veja no site da HP se cabe um update nela
<nmalara> mas eu testei o pendrive bootavel em um outro note (Compaq) que acabou de voltar do conserto e esta atualizado, e deu o mesmo erro
<mv_free> nmalara: ate mais, relaxa, tenta depois que vai
<nmalara> por outro lado, eu ja formatei meu pendrive varias vezes e nada
<mv_free> nmalara: opa
<mv_free> nmalara: e essa iso ta boa mesmo ?
<nmalara> eu baixei novamente hoje a noite via torrent e executei o md5sum
<nmalara> tudo certo
<mv_free> nmalara: baixa outra da 13.04 escolhe outra funte
<nmalara> melhor do que o proprio site do ubuntu?
<mv_free> nmalara: assim que saio a 13.04 baixei do site Ubuntu,  instalei  e fiquei sem audio
<nmalara> putz...
<mv_free> nmalara: não teve jeito de funcionar
<mv_free> nmalara: dai baixei novamente mais do site ubuntu.com
<mv_free> nmalara: file, file
<nmalara> vish
<nmalara> meu, que complicaçao
<nmalara> não deveria ser tao complicado assim
<nmalara> eu fico pasma pq ja instalei muito windows na minha vida, formatava maquina com 11 anos de idade sem problemas
<nmalara>  e agora nao consigo colocar o ubuntu na minha máquina, é de doer
<mv_free> nmalara: então, so tenta lá depois ok, coloca no pendrive mesmo
<nmalara> Ja baixei 3 isos, queimei 3 dvds, formatei o pendrive milhares de vezes, segui infinitos tutoriais e nao funciona em nenhum dos notes de casa..
<mv_free> nmalara: acredito que não são notes iguais certo
<mv_free> nmalara: mais um motivo para desconfiar da iso
<nmalara> são do mesmo fabricante (hp e compaq), mas tem sistemas diferentes (vista e seven)
<mv_free> nmalara: não é normal vim com erro, mais este seu problema ta muito estranho !
<nmalara> muito estranho mesmo!
<nmalara> vou atualizar a bios e fazer update pro windows seven mesmo :/
<mv_free> nmalara: então, mesmo sendo HP a bios é diferente
<mv_free> nmalara: to usando um HP agora e sem problema
<mv_free> nmalara: G42-220BR
<nmalara> vai entender, né
<mv_free> nmalara: você decide, se quiser tentar mais to aqui
<mv_free> nmalara: mais não coloca o 7 não, poem o 8 que gerenciando melhor a memoria
<nmalara> É?
<nmalara> 249 dilmas...
<nmalara> ai senhor
<mv_free> nmalara: instala o 8, saio agora o 8.1 mais trava tudo
<nmalara> Vou ter que comprar, ne
<nmalara> Dá o maior trabalhao crackear um windows, depois tem que crakear office, nossa
<KurtKraut> nmalara, faz o seguinte: conhece o VirtualBox?
<nmalara> não
<KurtKraut> nmalara, www.virtualbox.org
<KurtKraut> nmalara, baixa isso, é uma máquina virtual (como o VMware, talvez você conheça)
<KurtKraut> nmalara, com ele, você cria uma máquina com pelo menos 1gb de RAM e informa que no drive de CD da máquina virtual está o ISO do Ubuntui
<mv_free> nmalara: depois te passo craker wind8 ativado eternamente e oFFice 2013 eternamente tb
<nmalara> Obrigada
<KurtKraut> nmalara, assim você conseguirá instalar e rodar o Ubuntu nessa máquina virtual em cima do Windows. O Ubuntu estará a sua disposição como uma janela de um aplicativo qualquer do Windows.
<nmalara> Uma dúvida: pra que ter dois so?
<KurtKraut> nmalara, para que ter dois sistemas operacionais? Muitos usos. No seu caso, permitir que você use Linux no seu computador após ter dado boot no Windows.
<nmalara> Mas ai nao fica pesado?
<nmalara> Pq acho que é o windows que deixa minha maquina lenta e pesada e zuada. Por isso queria arranca-lo de uma vez
<nmalara> Pq ela ate que nao é tao ruim assim
<dberg> nmalara: ainda nao conseguiu instalar?
<nmalara> Não, e já desisti
<nmalara> Bom, acho que não faz mais sentido continuar aqui nesse chat, né? Obrigada pela ajuda de tooodos, vocês sao muito solícitos!
<mv_free> nmalara: não desiste
<mv_free> nmalara: poem outra distro
<dberg> compra um mac ;)
<nmalara> Quero a ubuntu e quero a 13!
<nmalara> Ahhh, eu ja to bem acostumada com o mac, é muito bom! Mas pelo menos para mim, nao ha necessidade..
<mv_free> nmalara: é MAC é uma boa pedida mesmo, mais é muito caro
<nmalara> Só para ver email, navegador, office..
<mv_free> nmalara: ainda acho que pode ser a bios ou a iso
<nmalara> bom gente, vou sair
<nmalara> muito obrigada por tudo! até mais
<mv_free> nmalara: tranquilo, ate mais
<mv_free> dberg: nunca vi isso na vida
<dberg> mais um fregues insatisfeito que se vai.
<dberg> nah, normal.
<mv_free> dberg: ela esta fazendo algo errado, não é possivel isso !!!
<KurtKraut> dberg, o problema dela não é o Ubuntu, é algo de errado que ela estava fazendo.
<mv_free> dberg: mais deixa queto
<dberg> ou, system 76. pronto.
<mv_free> agora mac é muito bom
<mv_free> mais muito caro
<mv_free> o SO deveria ser multi plataforma
<dberg> hmmm, dificil. o bacana do osx e' justamente a integracao com hardware.
<mv_free> pois é, vamos um ubuntu mesmo !!!
<dberg> eu uso os dois. eu pego o trem pro trabalho e ainda nao tem um laptop que eu rode linux que a bateria dure todo o trajeto.
<dberg> essa parte ainda esta' muito a desejar.
<mv_free> o normal é + - 2H quanto dura o mac ?
<dberg> depende do que voce esta' fazendo. eu compilo muita coisa, meu thinkpad nao dura mais que uma hora.
<dberg> macbooks geralmente duram 4 ou 5 horas comigo.
<KurtKraut> É, Macbooks são imbatíveis em bateria. Mas nunca vi alguém comprar a durabilidade do Ubuntu com o Mac OS X num macbook. Suponho que o Ubuntu sempre irá perder mas, queria saber por quanto.
<dberg> eu tenho um macbook rodando ubuntu
<dberg> e' terrivel
<dberg> como o linus torvalds esta' curtindo o chrombook espero que esse seja a melhor opcao em um futuro proximo.
<mv_free> boa noite a todos, falamos amanha !
<dberg> c++11. lambda functions. yay!
<zonetti> dia :)
<Emilio_Eiji> dia...
<ubuntu> preciso mudar barra tarefas
<Guest64199> e não consigo
 * PabloGeokar away volto logo...
<zerax> bom dia
<Geese_Howard> dia
<PabloGeokar> bom dia
<PabloGeokar> pessoal faz quase 18 anos que não utilizo o IRC, lembrei da época que eu entrava na internet e ficava horas utilizando o mirc
<PabloGeokar> noooossa quanto tempo!
<Geese_Howard> PabloGeokar: welcome back
<Geese_Howard> PabloGeokar: não mudou muito
<PabloGeokar> Geese_Howard: esqueci muita coisa
<MarteX> bom dia
<PabloGeokar> Geese_Howard: aliás tudo!
<MarteX> alguem ae trabalha com o debian 7 tbm ?
<Geese_Howard> MarteX: provavelmente no #debian-br tenha alguém
<PabloGeokar> pessoal irei sair agora, fiquei contente em saber que o IRC ainda existe, abraços a todos e fiquem com deus!
<zerax> alguem ta tendo problema pra entrar no gmail alem de mim?
<cropalato> Oi, alguem ja usou o do-release-upgrade com repositorio interno (mirror)?
<KurtKraut> cropalato, não. Mas teoricamente, desde que o mirror esteja completo, não deve ter problemas.
<cropalato> KurtKraut: o script esta tentandop buscar arquivos do archive.ubuntu.com
<cropalato> como se estivesse ignorando meu sources.list
<eduardo__> bom dia, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu desde ontem, para usar o windows 7 e o ubuntu junto, certo meu netbook é um amd dual-core, 2 gb de ram e 500 de hd. Porém quando coloco o boot primerio pen drive onde se encontra o ubuntu da o seguinte erro SYS LINUX 4.06 EDD 2012-2013 COPYRIGHT (C) 1994-2012 H. PETER ANVIN ET AL, lembrando q já usei os progrmas USB installer e o unetbooting, prém nos dos casos da o mesmo erro, alguÃ
<eduardo__> tb já fiz o download do ubuntu 3 vezes
<KurtKraut> eduardo__, existe o risco de você ter baixado uma iso 64 bits e estar tentando instalar em um computador cujo processador só suporte 32 bits?
<eduardo__> então quando eu entro no site www.ubuntu-br.org ele já aparece a opção dos 32 bits  e HTTP oficial, ai só clico no inciar download e já começa
<iva_> Como escolher a versão do ubuntu para meu laptop?
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> *Boa-tarde
<fabsec> boa tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<fabsec> tudo bem
<fabsec> estou ficandomaluco ,não aguento mais o windows
<chouga> fabsec: Simples, mude para o Linux!
<fabsec> to pensando no ubuntu 12.04 server amd64
<chouga> fabsec: Server? Por que?
<Emilio_Eiji> boua pergunta...
<chouga> fabsec: Você usava Windows Server?
<fabsec> trabalho com captura de video renderização e tem 8gb placa de captura encore placa gf7200
<fabsec> uso win7 64
<fabsec> mas nao quero mais windows
<chouga> fabsec: POdes fazer isso tranquilamente numa versão "normal".
<fabsec> mas o linux serve posso usar?
<chouga> fabsec: Você pode fazer qualquer coisa no Linux, mas seria inútil.
<hggdh> Ubuntu server não tem ambiente gráfico instalado...
<fabsec> e qual você me recomenda no lugar do win 7 64
<chouga> fabsec: A versão Server é voltada para servidores, que não é o seu caso.
<chouga> fabsec: Uma vez eu trabalhei com o GeoVison, e usavam o Windows 7 "normal".
<iva_> Ola, boa tarde, sou meio leiga, e usava mac, porem perdi meu comp e nao pude arcar com outro mac no momento, mas nao consigo me adaptar ao windows e estou pensando em instalar o ubuntu
<iva_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<chouga> fabsec: Se quer usar para trabalho ou uso pessoal?
<fabsec> uso pessoal
<chouga> fabsec: Ubuntu 12.04.2 com certeza.
<chouga> iva_: Qual é a sua dúvida?
<fabsec> e os drivers das placas será que vou encontrar ?
<chouga> fabsec: Quais são as placas?
<fabsec> video ,som rede,
<chouga> fabsec: Quais são as placas?
<chouga> fabsec: "AS PLACAS".
<fabsec> gf7200,enltv-fm
<fabsec> mini webcam 3810
<igoulart> Ola estou estudando o ownCloud e quero saber se existe alguma distribuicao do Ubuntu q=com essa solucao
<chouga> fabsec: Sim, você vai poder usar.
<fabsec> placa mãe asus p5b of board
<chouga> fabsec: Também.
<Emilio_Eiji> igoulart, já instalado acredito que não... mas é facil fazer a instalação....
<fabsec> impressora hp 640c
<chouga> fabsec: Também.
<iva_> qual versao devo instalar tenho um Asus com 6g de ram, 750 hd, intel core i5,
<igoulart> Emilio_Eiji > Ok parece que e bem facil mesmo... mas se ja tivesse essa solucao integrada seria melhor
<fabsec> e quanto aos programas de gravador de dvd cd
<chouga> iva_: Eu recomendo o Ubuntu 12.04.2 64 bits.
<igoulart> Emilio_Eiji > voce conhece o ownCloud ?
<chouga> fabsec: A maioria já vem com o próprio sistema, mas nada lhe impede de instalar seus preferidos.
<fabsec> humm beleza vou instalar depois vou procurando os drivers
<igoulart> teste
<fabsec> valeu pelas dicas
<chouga> fabsec: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<Emilio_Eiji> igoulart, conheço sim.. tem um rodando em casa em um servidor caseiro =p
<iva_> obrigada chouga, vou baixar e ver o que consigo, obrigada
<chouga> iva_: : Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<igoulart> Emilio_Eiji> Ok grato abracos
<fabsec> so mais um detalhe tem que ser o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<chouga> fabsec: Não necessariamente, você escolhe, entretanto, EU considero esta a melhor versão do Ubuntu até a presente data.
<fabsec> ok
<fabsec> abraço ate mais ver
<chouga> fabsec: Um abraço;
<fabsec> meu email fabsec@ig.com.br
<yueslly> Olá, eu instalei o ubuntu 13,04. E não consigo instalar o grub! já tentei buscar na net. Mas os métodos sempre dão errado
<yueslly> alguém poderia me ajudar ?
<chouga> yueslly: Grub? O gerenciador de boot?
<yueslly> isso chouga
<iva_> chouga: um amigo me disse que o 64 seria pra quem tem mais de 16 g de ram... confere? eu devo baixar o 32 ou 64?
<chouga> yueslly: Ele já vem instalado no UBuntu.
<yueslly> é, mas toda vez que reinicio o pc ele vai direto para o win7 em vez de aparecer as opções de escolha
<yueslly> iva, pra 64 bits no mínimo 4gb de memória ram
<chouga> yueslly: Ah, então você não quer instalar o Grub e sim configurá-lo.
<yueslly> isso
<eliezerb> iva_, 64 bits é recomendado acima de 4 Gb
<yueslly> ele não aparece de jeito nenhum, tentei ativálo e continua na mesma coisa
<iva_> valeu
<chouga> iva_: 32 ou 64 tem á ver com o processador e não com a memória. Seu processador suporta 64 bits, logo, não tem motivo de instalar a versão 32.
<iva_> obrigada
<chouga> iva_: Por mais que a versão 32 tenha limite de memória como os colegas escreveram;
<chouga> yueslly: Você fez o "dual-boot" na instalação do Ubuntu?
<chouga> yueslly: Aquele "Instalar o UBuntu ao lado do Windows"
<yueslly> Não, Eu utilizei o instalação avançada
<yueslly> pra eu poder escolher como instalar
<chouga> yueslly: É por isso.
<yueslly> e como eu instalaria o ubunto por aquela opção ?
<chouga> yueslly: Mas, não tem problema, isso pode ser resolvido. Mas, da próxima vez, marque a opção "Instalar AO LADO".
<yueslly> eu teria controle de particionar como eu quisesse ?
<chouga> yueslly: Sim.
<yueslly> hm..
<yueslly> os tutorias que eu achava na net sempre usavam o opção avançada. Por isso que fiz o mesmo
<chouga> yueslly: Entendo...
<chouga> yueslly: Vou lhe passar um link muito legal de um vídeo que o rapaz explica muito bem o processo de instalação.
<yueslly> se tiver como corrigir sem ter que formatar outra vez. Pode falar, eu estou usando o ubuntu (pelo pendriver)
<yueslly> manda o link ai por favor. Vai me quebrar um galho
<chouga> yueslly: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<chouga> yueslly: Esse é o processo desde o início.
<chouga> yueslly: Vou tentar pegar o link para seu resolver seu problema atual.
<yueslly> obrigado
<chouga> yueslly: Qual é o tamanho do seu HD?
<yueslly> 1T
<chouga> yueslly: Qual é a versão do Windows?
<yueslly> 7
<yueslly> win 7 ultimate
<yueslly> eu já tinha feito isso com o win 7 a um bom tempo atrás, só que era com o ubuntu 12
<yueslly> no 13 não tá dando certo
<chouga> yueslly: Tente isto: no terminal digite: sudo -i
<yueslly> beleza, to como root
<chouga> Será pedido sua senha, digite-a, já como Administrador (root), digite: update-grub e dê Enter.
<yueslly> this@this:~$ sudo -i root@this:~# root The program 'root' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install root-system-bin You will have to enable the component called 'universe' root@this:~# updat-grub No command 'updat-grub' found, did you mean:  Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub' (main)  Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub2-common' (main) updat-grub: command not found root@this:~#
<yueslly> vou mandar linha por linha pra ficar mais organizado
<yueslly> this@this:~$ sudo -i
<yueslly> root@this:~# root
<yueslly> The program 'root' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<chouga> yueslly: Não precisa. Acho que já sei.
<yueslly> ok
<chouga> yueslly: Digite no terminal: sudo apt-get install grub
<yueslly> pediu pra baixar
<yueslly> e depois instalou
<chouga> yueslly: Pode prosseguir, instale tudo.
<yueslly> é
<yueslly> ele desinstalou o grub
<yueslly> e instalou algumas coisas
<yueslly> Removendo grub-gfxpayload-lists ... Removendo grub-pc ... Removendo grub2-common ...
<chouga> yueslly: Achei o link!
<chouga> yueslly: http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/08/como-recuperar-o-boot-grub-do-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows.html
<chouga> http://meupinguim.com/como-fazer-dual-boot-do-ubuntu-e-o-windows-7/
<yueslly> chouga
<yueslly> tu é formado ?
<chouga> yueslly: Vamos continuar, se algo der errado nós passamos aos link, ok?
<chouga> yueslly: Não, por quê?
<yueslly> kkk
<yueslly> pq tu manja muito das putaria do ubuntu
<chouga> yueslly: Tenho 18 anos, kk.
<yueslly> e dai, tenho 17 e não manjo
<yueslly> tá vendo ai ?
<chouga> yueslly: Terminei a escola ano passado. Vou fazer o ENEM esse ano.
<yueslly> hm
<yueslly> também terminei o colégio
<yueslly> amanhã começa meu curso técnico
<yueslly> vou fazer T.I no Intituto federal daqui
<chouga> yueslly: lEGAL!
<yueslly> é, vamos ver se eu consigo pegar os macetes de algumas coisas e quem sabe ficar melhor que você ?
<chouga> yueslly: *Legal, quero fazer Ciências da Computação na UFRJ.
<chouga> yueslly: Com certeza, tenho muito que aprender ainda.
<yueslly> boa, é uma ótima área
<yueslly> quem sabe você não se torna nossa propriedade intelectual mais ápta em informática ?
<chouga> kkk
<yueslly> quem sabe ?
<chouga> Linus Torvalds do Brasil kkk
<yueslly> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<yueslly> boa
<eliezerb> Que mal pergunte... Que idade vocês tem?
<yueslly> 17
<chouga> eliezerb: Eu tenho 18 anos.
<chouga> yueslly: E o GRUB, tá vivo?
<yueslly> Instalando nova versão do arquivo de configuração /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub ...
<yueslly> essa foi a última mensagem
<eliezerb> Foi bem nessa idade que eu começei a usar o Ubuntu também :D
<yueslly> passei a usar ubuntu por alguns motivos
<chouga> yueslly: Mas, não terminou?
<yueslly> já sim
<yueslly> quando aparece o indicador piscando pra digitar outra coisa é pq terminou certo ?
<yueslly> se for isso já terminou sim
<chouga> yueslly: Exato. Agora execute: sudo update-grub
<chouga> yueslly: E reinicie o micro.
<yueslly> e o upgrade ?
<yueslly> vai ser necessário ?
<chouga> yueslly: Sim.
<eliezerb> yueslly, Esse update é pra atualizar as configurações
<eliezerb> (eu acho)
<chouga> eliezerb: Exato.
<yueslly> então, após reiniciar o pc eu dou SUDO UPGRADE-GRUB ?
<eliezerb> yueslly, Não precisa não :D
<eliezerb> yueslly, Com o Update ele vai gerar a nova configuração
<chouga> yueslly: Não. Você executa agora e depois reinicia.
<eliezerb> yueslly, Só reiniciar
<yueslly> o upgrade não está reconhecendo
<eliezerb> yueslly, Não tem comando upgrade
<eliezerb> yueslly, Depois que você rodar o update, é só reiniciar
<yueslly> blz
<eliezerb> yueslly, sudo update-grup
<yueslly> vou reiniciar aqui
<eliezerb> yueslly, sudo update-grub*
<chouga> update-grub
<yueslly> vou anotar o link pra poder voltar aqui depois
<chouga> yueslly: Não precisa, eu tenho aqui.
<chouga> yueslly: Só pedir que lhe mando.
<yueslly> kk
<yueslly> não são esses links
<yueslly> o link desse chat
<yueslly> eu o encontrei hoje pra ver se resolvia o problema do grub
<chouga> yueslly: É desses mesmo que estou "falando".
<eliezerb> yueslly, Você pode configurar o seu Empathy, ou Pidgin para conectar automaticamente
<iva_> chouga, o que acha do elementary os?
<eliezerb> yueslly, E ajudar o pessoal com as dúvidas
<yueslly> como assim empathy ?
<chouga> iva_: Não posso dizer muita coisa, pois nunca o usei.
<eliezerb> yueslly, O seu cliente de chat
<eliezerb> yueslly, A maioria oferece suporte ao IRC
<yueslly> sou totalmente alienado quando se fala de linux
<yueslly> não conheço nada
<eliezerb> yueslly, http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<eliezerb> yueslly, É um ótimo guia pra começar
<chouga> yueslly: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GuiaIntrodutorio
<yueslly> eu anotei o link desse chat
<yueslly> pra poder voltar aqui e falar com vocês
<yueslly> ai eu digo se deu certo ou não
<yueslly> blz ?
<chouga> yueslly: Sho
<chouga> yueslly: *Show
<yueslly> vlw pelos links
<chouga> yueslly: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<yueslly> vlw
<yueslly> acho que vou passar a frequentar esse chat
<yueslly> é bom que ganho exp com o ubuntu e passo exp pra quem souber menos que eu
<chouga> yueslly: Esse é o espírito.
<eliezerb> yueslly, Isso aí :) Quando tu voltar te explicamos melhor sobre esse canal, e sobre o IRC
<jxajro> alo gente!
<chouga> jxajro: :)
<yueslly> ok
<yueslly> vlw ai ;)
<yueslly> reiniciando aqui
<jxajro> Olhem..pelo amor de Deus..agora o Thunderbird fica travando de 10 em 10 minutos e tenho que reiniciar o PC pra poder abrir de novo..como eu faço pra localizar ele no gerenciador de tarefas?
<jxajro> Oi Chouga! :)
<eliezerb> jxajro, gnome-system-monitor
<jxajro> de onde te conheço? Chouga. :)
<eliezerb> jxajro, Na aba processos
<jxajro> como abro esse gnome system monitor?
<jxajro> Acho que é ele mesmo que digo.
<jxajro> Deu a louca no thunderbird agora.
<eliezerb> jxajro, Pode pressionar Alt+F2 e digitar no Dash
<jxajro> digitar no Dash?
<jxajro> Onde é o Dash?
<eliezerb> jxajro, É aquele botão com o símbolo do Ubuntu
<jxajro> hmmm
<eliezerb> jxajro, Na parte superior da barra lateral
<dberg> jxajro: ps aux | grep hunderbird
<dberg> kill -9 PID
<jxajro> é que to usando o Xubuntu.
<eliezerb> jxajro, Ahh, então vai pela dica do dberg
<jxajro> Aaah aí que está..não tem barra lateral no Xubuntu! :)
<eliezerb> jxajro, Sorry então
<jxajro> :) relaxa eliezerb:)
<jxajro> kill -9 PID?
<jxajro> no terminal?
<eliezerb> jxajro, isso
<jxajro> ok
<eliezerb> dberg, Qual a diferença do "ps" para o "top"?
<AlexandreMBM> Como é mesmo que configuramos o vim através de comentários no início do script?
<AlexandreMBM> (de um script qualquer, que seja a nossa criação)
<jxajro> nao deu :(
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$ kill -9 PID
<jxajro> bash: kill: PID: argumentos devem ser processos ou IDs de tarefas
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$
<eliezerb> jxajro, PID é o número do processo do Thunderbird
<dberg> ps vai te mostrar o pid to thunderbird
<dberg> o numero do processo
<jxajro> ah é?
<dberg> voce pode ver pelo top, ou htop tambem
<jxajro> aah tá.
<jxajro> mostrou uns numeros mesmo :)
<eliezerb> jxajro, ps aux | grep thunderbird
<jxajro> ok
<dberg> nao tenho um ubuntu rodando agora, e eu nao sei o nome do executavel do thunderbird
<dberg> `grep bird` deve functionar
<jxajro> vixe...apareceu um monte de numeros e codigos.
<jxajro> será que fechou?
<eliezerb> dberg, é thunderbird mesmo
<jxajro> O que deu nessa porcaria agora?
<jxajro> grep thunderbird?
<jxajro> Bom..apareceu umas linhas...não sei se fechou.
<dberg> s/functionar/funcionar
<eliezerb> jxajro, killall thunderbird
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> viu eliezerb? dei killall thunderbird e não apareceu nada...pulou pra outra linha em branco...perai.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$ killall thunderbird
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$
<eliezerb> Tenta executar denovo
<jxajro> o que o Thunderbird?
<eliezerb> jxajro, Abre o Thunderbird agora
<eliezerb> jxajro, Isso
<jxajro> Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system.
<jxajro> eu to restart o p*rra do system de 10 em 10 minutos...:(
<jxajro> não tem como fechar o thunderbird sem arrebentar o computador com uma marreta? :)
<eliezerb> jxajro, Copia a linha de resposta do ps aux | grep thunderbird
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$ ps aux|grep thunderbird
<jxajro> jxajro    1939  1.5  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   13:52   0:32 [thunderbird] <defunct>
<jxajro> jxajro    2421  0.0 30.9 3025952 277408 ?      S    13:54   0:01 /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird
<jxajro> jxajro    2897  0.0  0.0   4412   816 pts/0    S+   14:27   0:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$
<jxajro> aqui eliezerb!
<dberg> kill -9 1939 2421
<jxajro> Não entendo o que deu nisso agora..foi hoje de manha quando atuallizei o sistema.
<jxajro> Opa...ok
<jxajro> como vc sabe que é esse numero dberg?
<dberg> rode 'ps aux | more'
<dberg> segunda coluna e' o pid
<jxajro> OPA! :) agora sim funcionou! :D
<jxajro> hmmm _preciso_ anotar  essas dicas aqui :)
<dberg> man ps
<dberg> man grep
<dberg> man kill
<jxajro> Olhem...tá vendo..o thunderbird já deu crash de novo..mas desta vez renicializou normal
<jxajro> Opa..valeu dberg! :)
<jxajro> esse ps serve pra que?
<jxajro> bom...deixa..o man diz tudo!
<jxajro> obrigado...agora sempre que eu tiver que fechar o thunderbird tem que ser desse jeito?
<jxajro> assim..fechar _forçado_?
<iva_> Pessoal, me indicaram o elementary os, por ser mais parecido com mac, alguem sabe dar informaçoes?
<zerax> aew alguem tem alguma sugestão de algum programa pra ubunto parecido com visual studio do windows?
<jxajro> valeu gente..obrigado a todos! :)
<carlos_> boa tarde para todos
<carlos_> auguen sabe quao a verçao do kermel do ubuntu
<eliezerb> carlos_, Do seu computador?
<carlos_> sim
<eliezerb> carlos_, No terminal: uname -r
<eliezerb> carlos_, Ou para informações mais completas: uname -a
<carlos_> quero estala compare wireless mara ver se ele reconhece minha rede
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<carlos_> tenho uma placa broadcom wireless e nao concigo faser o ubuntu reconhece
<chouga> carlos_: Já tentou o "drivers adiconais" do UBuntu?
<carlos_> sim nao deu en nada
<chouga> carlos_: Qual é a sua versão do Ubuntu?
<carlos_> a mais recente e atualisada
<chouga> carlos_: É uma placa ou um adaptador?
<carlos_> granhei da empresa un notbook evolute sfx 15
<chouga> carlos_: Você ativou o Wifi do Notebook?
<carlos_> sim
<chouga> carlos_: O que acontece?
<carlos_> ela nao reconhece nenhuma rede
<carlos_> sera que elanao ta comfigurada
<chouga> carlos_: O que eu posso "dizer" é que tem "alguma coisa errada que não tá certa".
<carlos_> tem como eu falacom vc en of
<chouga> carlos_: Digite isto no terminal: lspci -nn | grep 0280
<carlos_> apareceu isso
<carlos_> 09:04.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<chouga> carlos_: Ok, agora digite isto: sudo apt-get install –reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<chouga> *Tudo isso com o botão do Wireless ligado.
<carlos_> ok ja foi
<Peste_Bubonica> essa placa usa esses modulos:
<Peste_Bubonica> brcmsmac              492847  0
<Peste_Bubonica> cordic                  1056  1 brcmsmac
<Peste_Bubonica> brcmutil                4261  1 brcmsmac
<Peste_Bubonica> mac80211              384732  1 brcmsmac
<Peste_Bubonica> cfg80211              385309  2 brcmsmac,mac80211
<chouga> carlos_: Agora digite isto: sudo modprobe wl
<carlos_> apareceu isso FATAL: Module wl not found.
<chouga> carlos_: Está com o botão ligado?
<carlos_> o botao wireless domeu not ta ligado
<chouga> carlos_: Reinicia o notebook e depois vai em "drivers adicionais".
<chouga> carlos_: Você ligou o Wi-Fi no sistema?
<carlos_> ele nen reconhece o sinal
<chouga> carlos_: Tem que ligar no notebook e no sistema.
<Peste_Bubonica> bcm da série 43x usa o brcsmac desde o kernel 3.0
<chouga> carlos_: Não tem a opção "habilitar rede sem fio"?
<carlos_> nao tem nao
<Peste_Bubonica> o driver é disponível no source do kernel... e tambem é necessário o firmware... o ubuntu deve ter ele em algum repositório
<carlos_> nen ten essa opiçao aqui
<chouga> carlos_: Desliga o Wireless no botão e reinicia o notebook.
<carlos_> ok
<carlos_> jaja te procuro
<yueslly> to de volta
<yueslly> chouga, deu errado =/
<chouga> yueslly: O quê aconteceu?
<yueslly> formatei e instalei ao lado do win7
<yueslly> e nada de dar certo também
<yueslly> sempre da a mesma mensagem no final
<yueslly> dizendo que é impossível executar o grub
<yueslly> ai aparece uma caixinha de dialogo que eu posso configurar
<chouga> yueslly: “Tem alguma coisa errada que não tá certa.”
<yueslly> vou dizer como tá aqui
<yueslly> as partições
<yueslly> 104 mb pro loader do win7
<yueslly> 200bg pro disco C
<yueslly> sendo que o win7 tá instalado nele
<yueslly> 750 Gb pro D (mais ou menos esse tamanho)
<carlos_> oi chouga volteo
<yueslly> e uns 30 GB livre (sem formato algum, somente livre )
<Bluebells> Boa Tarde
<chouga> carlos_: E ai, o que aconteceu?
<Bluebells> alguém pode me ajudar? Eu tenho uma dúvida. Eu tenho o sistema Ubuntu em um Pen Drive. Quando eu uso esse sistema no computador do trabalho eu deixo algum tipo de rastro, arquivos temporários? No meu trabalho eles usam o windows 8.
<carlos_> desliguei owireless e desliguei o note
<carlos_> to com o wireless desligado eu ligo agora
<chouga> carlos_: Liga tudo novamente.
<hggdh> Bluebells: não há rastro direto. É claro, o teu windoes vai sumir do domain for algum tempo
<zerax> e provavelmente vai ficar em algum log da rede que outro sistema acessou
<chouga> carlos_: Tente acessar o Wi-Fi, se não funcionar digite isto no terminal: apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source firmware-b43-installer
<carlos_> quando eu ntrei na configuraçao de rede eminha rede apareceu
<Bluebells> Log da rede não é um problema, o meu problema mesmo é com rastros de arquivos temporários ou algum tipo de gravação no HD
<Bluebells> mas se ele não deixa nenhum tipo de rastro no HD eu já fico tranquilo
<chouga> Bluebells: Se você está usando pelo Live-CD fique tranquilo, pois ele usa a memória e não o HD.
<Bluebells> ok, muito obrigado
<Bluebells> uma boa tarde a todos
<chouga> carlos_: Tente habilitá-la e teste o funcionamento.
<zerax> alguem sabe pq não to conseguindo compilar no gcc aquele programinha basico do hello world? ele retorna isso hello.c:1:9: erro: #include espera "NOME DO ARQUIVO" ou <NOME DO ARQUIVO>
<zerax> hello.c: Na função ‘main’:
<zerax> hello.c:3:1: aviso: implicit declaration of function ‘printf’ [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
<zerax> hello.c:3:1: aviso: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’ [habilitado por padrão]
<zerax> hello.c:4:9: erro: expected expression before ‘;’ token
<zerax> hello.c:5:1: aviso: control reaches end of non-void function [-Wreturn-type]
<hggdh> zerax: por favor use pastenbin para mais que tres linhas
<zerax> usei o gedit pra salvar o hello.c
<hggdh> zerax: pastebin teu programa. Tens um #include errado
<zerax> paste pastenbin?
<hggdh> !pastebin | zerax
<ubotu-br> zerax: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<zerax> ah tah tendi tipo tira ss pra colar só o link ok desculpe
<carlos___> oi chouga descupa eu cai
<zerax> www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Compilando-e-executando-programas-em-C-no-Linux
<chouga> carlos___: E ai?
<zerax> fiz certinho do jeito que ta aki
<zerax> mais na hora de compila nao vai
<hggdh> zerax: não quero ver um site, quero ver o que, exatamente, tem o teu programa
<carlos___> quando eu entro en exibiçao de rede minha rede aparele agora
<zerax> ah tah perai
<carlos___> nais nao concigo assesa ele po isso eu cai agora pouco
<chouga> carlos___: Ok, digite isto no terminal: apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source firmware-b43-installer
<carlos___> aparece isso    E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)
<chouga> carlos___: Digite sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source firmware-b43-installer
<carlos___> agora deu
<carlos___> ta estalando
<zerax> now loading..
<chouga> carlos___: Quando terminar, desliga tudo e reinicia o micro(o mesmo processo).
<carlos___> travou meu terminal
<carlos___> aff
<chouga> carlos___: Como assim?
<carlos_> ou deu bug no modo grafigo
<chouga> carlos_: Espere...
<hggdh> ou cancelaste a instalação...
<chouga> carlos_: Me mande um print?
<carlos_> da onde
<chouga> carlos_: Sua área de trabalho com o terminal. Assim eu posso ver o que é.
<carlos_> como tiro essa foto no linux
<chouga> carlos_: PrtScn do seu teclado.
<carlos_> onde ele sauva as imagens
<chouga> carlos_: Normalmente na pasta "Imagens".
<carlos_> como mando para vc
<chouga> carlos_: Vai neste link e faça o upload da sua imagem e me mande o link.
<chouga> http://imageshack.us/?no_multi=1
<chouga> *Não se esqueça de colocar numa resolução boa.
<chouga> *1024x768 é uma boa.
<zerax> consegui hggdh http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838072/plain/
<zerax> tive que registrar la no site e confirmar e mail por isso demorei
<carlos_> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img594/2166/ujek.png
<carlos_> ja mandei
<chouga> carlos_: E o terminal?
<carlos_> sim
<carlos_> ips nao
<carlos_> vc ten um programa TeamViewer
<chouga> carlos_: Não.
<chouga> carlos_: Como está a instalação, parou tudo?
<carlos_> ele e de asseso remoto ele ten 12 mega eu te passo uma senha e vc pode meche no meu pc dai
<carlos_> pode ser achou que facilitaria
<Moises_> Boa tarde
<Moises_> estou com uma duvida
<Moises_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<carlos_> chouga ta ai
<chouga> carlos_: Acho que sim.
<carlos_> kkkkk
<carlos_> vc pode assesa me not remotamente que tenta
<chouga> carlos_: Vamos tentar as dicas primeiro.
<carlos_> pode fala
<chouga> carlos_: Como está a instalação, parou tudo?
<carlos_> o anbiente grafigo deu problema eu tive que reinicia o pc
<chouga> carlos_: E a sua conexão?
<carlos_> conectei o not via cabo
<carlos_> to falando dele agora
<carlos_> antes eu tava falandovia ps3
<chouga> carlos_: Você tentou conectar ao Wi-Fi?
<hggdh> zerax: teu #include -- primeira linha -- está errado
<carlos_> quando entro en edita conexoes minha rede apaece la
<chouga> carlos_: Habilite a rede Wi-Fi nas configurações de rede do Ubuntu.
<hggdh> zerax: provavelmente deveria ser #include <stdlib.h>
<carlos_> como fassoisso
<zerax> era isso mesmo
<zerax> vlw hggdh
<chouga> carlos_: Configurações do sistema > Rede
<chouga> carlos_: E nas opções você habilita.
<yueslly> chougaaaaaaaaa, tá ai ?
<chouga> yueslly: Acho que sim.
<yueslly> kkk
<yueslly> cara
<yueslly> to perdendo a cabeça com o ubuntu
<yueslly> mas pelo menos tenho exatamente o erro
<zerax> hehe chouga é muito da hora , num sei pq me lembro do sheldon do big ban theory quando vejo ele falando ^^
<yueslly> falha na instalação do gerenciador de inicialização
<yangm> bom dia a todos, estou criando um pequeno utilitário e gostaria de dar uma opção para o usuário, ex: se ele pressiona 0 tal comando é executado, se pressiona 1 outro comando é executado, poderiam me ajudar?
<chouga> yueslly: Gerenciador de inicialização = GRUB
<chouga> yueslly: Eu recomendaria que fizesse tudo do zero.
<chouga> yueslly: Pois, pelo jeito, "tem muito coisa errada que não tá certa".
<yueslly> falha na instalação do gerenciador de inicialização  ||    Desculpe ocorreu um erro e não foi possível instalar o gerenciador de inicialização no local específico    ||    Como você gostaria de proceder ?
<Moises_> galera
<Moises_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<carlosleocadio> aff cai depos de meche na opçao
<Moises_> preciso criar uma chamada no putty
<Moises_> mas nao consigo
<carlosleocadio> chouga voltei
<chouga> yueslly: Se você quiser, eu te ajudo desde o início.
<yueslly> blz
<yueslly> aceito a ajuda
<Emilio_Eiji> yueslly, uma vez tive o mesmo problema, estava tentando instalar com um dvd... criei um penboot e funcionou
<Emilio_Eiji> mto estranho haoiuahoaiuhaoiha
<yueslly> eu estou com penboot
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Te conheço?
<carlosleocadio>  sou carlos que vc tava ajudando agora pouco
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Ah, desculpe.
<carlosleocadio> kkkkk
<chouga> yueslly: Tem muita coisa importante no Windows e no Ubuntu?
<carlosleocadio> eu que pesso descupa todandomuita dode cabeçapara vc hoje
<yueslly> no windows sim, no ubuntu não
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Não, tudo bem, hoje é meu dia de folga. kkk
<carlosleocadio> como falo com vc privadanente aqui para passa a senha para vc loga remotamente
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Nada melhor do que passar o dia de folga resolvendo o problema de outras pessoas (Modo Mentira = ON).
<chouga> brincadeira...
<eliezerb> chouga, E se o yueslly usar o grub-install
<yueslly> eliezerb, já tentei tanta coisa do tipo HUASHUASH
<chouga> eliezerb: Pode ser...
<yueslly> acredito já ter usado esse grub install
<carlosleocadio> nao entendo
<eliezerb> yueslly, Tu chegou a rodar um grub-install --recheck?
<yueslly> acho que esse não
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Apesar de não saber, eu também não entendo.
<eliezerb> yueslly, Rodou ae?
<carlosleocadio> aata eu tenhao um programa de asseso remoto como posso te passa a senha
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Qual é o programa que você usa para acesso remoto?
<yueslly> to tentanto por esse site
<yueslly> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-GRUB-do-Ubuntu
<carlosleocadio> teamviewer
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Espere um momento, estou baixando.
<carlosleocadio> ok
<carlosleocadio> o programa e teamviewer
<eliezerb> yueslly,  grub-install /dev/sda
<eliezerb> yueslly, Rodou isso como root né?
<carlosleocadio> eu uso ele para assesa meu not pelo celular
<yueslly> vou tentar reiniciar
<yueslly> mas acho que não vai dar certo
<eliezerb> yueslly, Esse guia esta certinho
<eliezerb> yueslly, Só tu executar com as permissões certas
<eliezerb> yueslly, chouga Abraços, boa sorte ai pra vocês
<chouga> eliezerb: Um abraço.
<yueslly> vlw cara
<yueslly> vou tentar aqui
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Nunca usei este programa, estou lendo a documentação rapidinho.
<carlosleocadio> ele e bem facio
<chouga> carlosleocadio: 242 dependências. Vish Maria.
<carlosleocadio> o que foi
<chouga> carlosleocadio: O TeamViewer precisa de 242 dependências extras.
<carlosleocadio> o que e isso
<chouga> Dependências são elementos essenciais para a instalação de determinado programa.
<carlosleocadio> aaata
<carlosleocadio> omeu estalo de boa e nao pedio isso
<carlosleocadio> seu pc deve ta super protegido
<chouga> Sou estudante na área da segurança.
<carlosleocadio> nao deu para estala o programa
<carlosleocadio> chouga deu para estala sertinho
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Isso foi uma pergunta ou uma afirmação?
<carlosleocadio> eo uma pregunta muito inocente
<carlosleocadio> vou te passa o id e a senha ok
<chouga> carlosleocadio: São diversas dependências, vou tentar usar um programa nativo do Ubuntu.
<carlosleocadio> quao
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Eu NUNCA fiz acesso remoto, estou lendo diversas coisas, espere um instante.
<carlosleocadio> ok
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Vai demorar muito.
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Estava lendo sobre o Acronus mas não achei interessante.
<carlosleocadio> aff usa o que te passei
<carlosleocadio> vou te passa o id e a senha
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Ele vai demorar muito mais. 242 dependências.
<carlosleocadio> aaata
<carlosleocadio> o que vc me recomenda
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Tenho que estudar mais sobre a plataforma.
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Mas, vamos usar o método tradicional mesmo.
<carlosleocadio> bom vamos la to en configuraçao do sistema / rede
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Tire um print e me mande.
<carlosleocadio> me manda o site para porta as imagens
<chouga> carlosleocadio: http://imageshack.us/?no_multi=1
<carlosleocadio> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img823/1156/x9yz.png
<carlosleocadio> agora na opçao
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Você ligou o Wi-Fi do notebook?
<carlosleocadio> sim
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Digite isto no terminal: apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source firmware-b43-installer
<carlosleocadio> quando eu entrona coneçao de rede ele acha isso
<carlosleocadio> feito
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Tire um print e me mande.
<carlosleocadio> to tirando
<carlosleocadio> ta demorandopara salca a imagen no sit
<carlosleocadio> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img27/6910/j6wi.png
<carlosleocadio> pronto
<chouga> ok
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Tente o "drivers adicionais" do Ubuntu.
<carlosleocadio> onde vejoisso
<chouga> carlosleocadio: No dash você digita "drivers adicionais" e clica no ícone dele.
<carlosleocadio> dash  onde fica isso
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Aquele primeiro ícone na barra lateral que tem i símbolo do Ubuntu, clicando nele você abre o dash.
<carlosleocadio> ok
<carlosleocadio> nao aparece
<carlosleocadio> nao aparece drivers adicionais
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Você está digitando corretamente?
<carlosleocadio> sim
<carlosleocadio> drivers adicionais
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Ok, tenta "código software"
<carlosleocadio> so aparece setral de programa ubuntu e programas e atualisaços
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Achei, é Gerenciador de Atualizações!
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Dentro dele tem a aba "drivers adicionais".
<carlosleocadio> abriu
<chouga> O motivo dessa "confusão" é que mudaram o caminho no ubuntu 13.04. Como eu uso o 12.04.2...
<chouga> Tire um print e me mande.
<carlosleocadio> ok
<carlosleocadio> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img708/9803/7ivk.png
<carlosleocadio> pronto
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Tire um print da aba "driver adicionais".
<carlosleocadio> nao aparece nada
<carlosleocadio> ta em branco
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Droga.
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Sabes formatar?
<carlosleocadio> nao
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Entendo...
<carlosleocadio> vc me encina
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Digo isso pois acho que se você estivesse usando o Ubuntu 12.04.2 isso tudo não aconteceria.
<chouga> *Lembrando, eu ACHO.
<carlosleocadio> que linux bv me recomenda
<carlosleocadio> vc*
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Ubuntu 12.04.2
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Qual é o seu processador?
<carlosleocadio> celeron m410
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Quanto de memória?
<carlosleocadio> 2gb
<chouga> Vou lhe passar o link e você baixa, ok?
<carlosleocadio> ok
<carlosleocadio> vc ta usando ubuntu
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Sim, essa versão que estou te passando.
<chouga> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<chouga> Só clicar.
<carlosleocadio> to com o 13 .04
<carlosleocadio> ele nao deceria ser mais estavel
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Não é bem assim. O Ubuntu tem dois tipos de lançamentos: o LTS e o não-LTS.
<chouga> carlosleocadio: LTS = Longo Tempo de Suporte.
<carlosleocadio> aaata esse que vc me passou e quao deles
<chouga> carlosleocadio: As versões LTS são focadas principalmente na qualidade e estabilidade. Enquanto as versão não-LTS são focadas principalmente em novidades e testes.
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Não que as versões não-LTS sejam ruins, mas o objetivo principal delas e "preparar o caminho" para receber as versões LTS, entende?
<chouga> carlosleocadio: A versão que eu lhe passei é  última versão LTS lançada, que terá suporte até 2017.
<carlosleocadio> nossa
<carlosleocadio> ai e bom
<carlosleocadio> vai leva 2 horas
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Baixe e grave em um CD e amanhã nós terminamos.
<carlosleocadio> ok
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Qual é o melhor horário pra você?
<carlosleocadio> amanha vou ta de filga
<carlosleocadio> folga
<chouga> 10:00?
<carlosleocadio> 10 da manha
<chouga> sim
<carlosleocadio> ok eu entro
<chouga> ok, até amanhã então.
<jxajro> Alô amigos! Lembram de mim?
<jxajro> Agora após contantes paus do thunderbird ele atinge o tempo limite e não conecta mais o servidor. Alguem tem um palpite do porque isso pode estar acontecendo?
<jxajro> Viu? Porque o Thunderbird fica rodando até dar tempo limite e não conectar mais?
<jxajro> tem como corrigir isso?
<jxajro> ah...tá...legal..e não precisa desinstalar?
<jxajro> ok..deixa eu tentar.
<jxajro> não..não deu certo..o que eu faço agora?
<jxajro> nao..ainda não carrega.
<jxajro> isso eu já tentei.
<jxajro> ok..estou reinicianto.
<jxajro> *reiniciando..estou vendo isso agora.
<jxajro> parece que agora roda...deixa eu abrir outra vez.
<jxajro> não..não abre.
<jxajro> vou desinstalar e tentar instalar de novo.
<jxajro> ok..agora funcionou. Vou usar esse ...se eu fizer ele funcionar novamente eu notifico vc..obrigado a pela ajuda viu?
<jxajro> até mais.
<dberg> putz, sbt usa todo canto de livro que scala oferece.
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> alguem trabalha com virtualizacao??
<pinheiro_> moçada
<pinheiro_> ajuda aí
<pinheiro_> existem dois tipos de distribuição, LTS, e qual o outro?
<hggdh> LTS (suporte de longa duração) e as outras, intermediarias.
<pinheiro_> ah sim,
<Ricardo__> ae pessoal nvidia ou ati pra linux?
<hggdh> a cada dois anos sai uma LTS; a atual é a 12.04, a próxima será a 14.04. A 12.10, 13.04, e 13.10 são intermediárias, mais para testes e para ver-se as novidades.
<hggdh> Ernandes: usei bastante kvm
<pinheiro_> então se eu baixar e instalar o raring ringtail, eu posso atualizar para uma nova distribuiçao quando lançar pelo proprio sistema?
<pinheiro_> ou vou ter que reinstalar tudo denovo?
<hggdh> pinheiro_: do Raring (13.04) podes ir para o 13.10
<pinheiro_> ah sim
<pinheiro_> obrigado!
<hggdh> pinheiro_: se não és um conhecedor de Linux, eu sugiro a LTS, 12.04
<pinheiro_> eu usei por 1 ano o ubuntu, mas faz tempo,,,
<pinheiro_> o meu medo é de alguma incompatibilidade por versao atrasada
<pinheiro_> com aplicaçoes mais recentes...
<Ernandes> hggdh: com libvirt?
<hggdh> Ernandes: sim
<Ernandes> hggdh: interessante..
<Ernandes> ja teve algum problema?
<Lucas___> Fala Galera!
<Lucas___> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13 aqui na máquina!
<Lucas___> Peguei mor beem!
<Lucas___> Mas é normal ficar tudo muito lerdo?
<Lucas___> Ficou mais pesado que o windows...
<Ernandes> ixx
<Ernandes> ta devagar?
<Lucas___> Ta sim, Ernandes
<Lucas___> Muito lento, pra trocar de janelas, abrir, fechar...
<jeancarlo906> Boa noite, essa última versão dessa distro funciona bem num netbook?
<Lucas___> Jean, acebei de instalar aqui na minha cpu de 1g de memória, Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz × 2
<Lucas___> E ta bem lerdo
<jeancarlo906> teve problemas com drivers?
<Lucas___> Nenhum, quanto a isso não tenho nada a reclamar.
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-03
<jeancarlo906> valeu, vou testar mesmo assim.
<Lucas___> É o segundo pc que eu to testanto, nenhum deles precisei me preocupar com driver. Som e vídeo ta rolando que uma beleza!
<jeancarlo906> só não quero instalar eles na marra. Tirtando isso, acho quer vale a pena testar.
<eliezerb> Lucas___, tentou fazer login usando o Unity 2D?
<Lucas___> Ainda não
<Lucas___> Vou pesquisar sobre isso
<Lucas___> Valeu Eliezerb
<eliezerb> Na tela de logon
<hggdh> Ernandes: sim, já tive problemas, mas tudo está funcionando (13.04 e 12.04)
<eliezerb> Lucas___, Na tela de Logon, você pode escolher o ambiente gráfico, deve estar como padrão Unity, escolhe Unity 2D, e ve se vai melhorar
<Ernandes> hggdh: stou fazendo testes com libvirt antes de colocar em produçao.. tive problemas com proxmox.. que me deixou irritadoo
<Lucas___> Demorô, achie que ia ser complicado. VOu testar agora mesmo!
<Lucas___> Valeu Eliezerb, to saindo pra testar aqui. Mais tarde volto pra dizer se ficou melhor.
<Lucas___> Valeu, abraços!
<eliezerb> Beleza Lucas___
<juniorxap> Boa noite pessoa, precisa de um tutorial completo de como instalar, configurar um servidor samba com o ubuntu 12.04, na verdade estou usando o xubutunu 12.04 desktop na maquina.
<juniorxap> preciso*
<juniorxap> Já procurei na net, nenhuma dos que achei deu certo.
<juniorxap> os outros computadores não enxergam ele.
<Jucelio> Boa noite, galera.
<sagat> por gentileza , gostaria de saber como faço para ativar uma placa de rede wirelles , digito iwconfig ela aparece como off
<sagat> oque eu faço
<optimusprimem> sagat, ifconfig => liste as placas, depois exemplo com a wlan0, ifconfig wlan0 up
<optimusprimem> ai você pode fazer um teste depois buscando as redes disponiveis, iwlist wlan0 scan
<Julinux> Pessoal, estou com uma duvida referente a shell script e acredito que alguem aqui pode me ajudar
<Julinux> Estou tentando criar um script de backup e quero armazenar o arquivo dentro de um banco mysql chamado backup, so que estou na duvida sobre como ficaria o parametro para adicionar o arquivo dentro do banco
<KurtKraut> Julinux, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/09/backup-and-restore-mysql-database-using-mysqldump/
<sagat> no caso estou digitando iwconfig ja que é o wirelles , ele aparece wlan01 off
<sagat> Power Management off
<sagat> onde aprendo uns comandos para mexer com hardware , placas de rede , som essas coisas
<Julinux> Kurtkraut nao é isso que eu quero, o que quero é por exemplo adicionar o arquivo de backup que foi feito dentro de um banco de dados, por exemplo fiz backup do diretório /var/log e esse backup foi salvo com o nome backup-log.tar.bz2
<Julinux> Esse arquivo bz2 que eu quero armazenar no banco
<sagat> Obrigado
<optimusprimem> sagat, problema resolvido no pvt: solução: ifconfig wlan0 up
<sagat> optimusprimemesse comando funcionaria no open suse tb ?
<sagat> tem um amigo que só usa esse suse eu to tentando trazer ele para o ubuntu , linux mint , mas ele é teimoso faz tempo que apanha e não sai do lugar kkk
<sagat> mas é isso ai
<sagat> grande abraço atodos
<KurtKraut> Julinux, procure como armazenar blob em banco de dados. Mas já te adianto que isso não é bom uso de um banco de dados.
<Julinux> Kurtkraut é so pra eu praticar o conteúdo do curso
<dberg> interessante, weekly update por video
<dberg> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h00xJwMi-eY#at=332
<AlexandreMBM> alguém aqui ver "e edita" logs IRC coloridos? como? pensei num plugin para gedit, será que já existe?
<AlexandreMBM> ou: só ver os logs do xchat coloridos, sem capacidade de editá-los, no terminal, poderia ser, com less e sed
<AlexandreMBM> alguém já conhece isso feito de algum modo, um visualizador de logs IRC coloridos?
<AlexandreMBM> http://blog.tersmitten.nl/how-to-colorize-your-log-files-with-ccze.html
<AlexandreMBM> mas não é pra IRC, acho
<AlexandreMBM> * s/não é/não tem
<dberg> ah, ensime. https://github.com/aemoncannon/ensime
<dberg> genial
<ramon> Boa noite, pessoal!
<corvolino> sistematico, dormir po
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> bom dia..
<corvolino> dia
<Ramon____> Bom dia? haha
<sistematico> passou das 0 horas se fala bom dia.
<sistematico> btw
<Ramon____> Ah hahaha. Perfeito, concordo contigo
<Ramon____> Pergunta, nesse canal pode-se tratar sobre coisas gerais como quem ai vai para a Latinoware ou não?
<sistematico> Ramon____, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<sistematico> Ramon____, /topic
<Ramon____> Vou dar uma lida, valeu ;D
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia galera
<CyL> Emilio_Eiji: Bom dia
<Emilio_Eiji> CyL, bom dia..
<jxajro> Alo! Bom dia!!!!
<jxajro> Instalei um QQ for Linux aqui faz uns dias e não consigo localizar para retirar. Alguém sabe como faz?
<jxajro> Alo alguém pode ler o que estou digitando?
<jxajro> Alo bom dia!
<jxajro> Alguém sabe como tirar um programa que foi instalado de um site?
<jxajro> No Xubuntu!
<jxajro1> Alo....tem alguém ai?
<jxajro> Alo! Bom dia!
<jxajro> Alguém sabe com eu tiro um programa sem ser do instalador do linux?
<CyL> jxajro: Como assim?
<jxajro> Opa...bom dia! :)
<jxajro> Minha conexão tá um lixo..cai e volta mas assim CyL
<jxajro> tem uns programas que a gente instala no Linux do....
<jxajro> central de programas ubuntu
<jxajro> mas eu instalei o qq recentemente mas foi do site!
<jxajro> To pesquisando aqui como faço pra tirar ele. Eu já tirei uma vez mas me esqueci como tira agora...:(
<jxajro> 腾讯QQ
<jxajro> eu sei que tem o comando sudo apt-get remove [nome] mas não acho nem o nome pra remover.
<carlosleocadio> bomdia a todos
<jxajro> bom dia, carlosdeocadio! :)
<jxajro> opś
<jxajro> carlosleocadio!
<MarconM> alguem ja configurou servidor de mail intranet
<jxajro> alguem sabe com localizar um programa de internet para remover?
<MarconM> jxajro, como assim o.O
<jxajro> Oi MarconM!
<jxajro> Eu instalei um programa de um site que esta naquela listinha do Xubuntu e não lembro como desinstalar.
<jxajro> ele não aparece na central de programas ubuntu sabe?
<jxajro> foi o TencentQQ
<jxajro> tem como saber como usa o sudo apt-get remove?
<fabsec> bom dia pessoal
<jxajro> ou melhor...com acho o nome do programa pra usar o apt-get remove...
<jxajro> Bom dia fabsec.
<fabsec> tudo bem
<jxajro> vai se cá indo.
<fabsec> ontem instalei o ubuntu 12.04.2
<fabsec> to com duvidas de como instalas programas e drivers de placa da encore
<hggdh> jxajro: instalaste o programa via central de programas?
<fabsec> sim
<jxajro> opa. hggdh...justamente..._não foi_ da central de programas foi do site do qq mesmo.
<jxajro> tipow...baixei um pacote e o pacote instalou.
<jxajro> melhor..instalei de um pacote que baixei.
<fabsec> ele atualizou o programa pois pediu
<fabsec> agora quero instalar o br office,gravador de dvd cd
<fabsec> conversores de audio video,pois vou usar para edição de video esta maquina
<hggdh> jxajro: mais detalhes, por favor. Como foi instalado o programa?
<fabsec> teria um sitie que eu posa instalar oque eu preciso
<jxajro> foi assim hggdh...fui neste site e baixei o pacote DEB http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/download.shtml
<fabsec> comforme me foi solicitndo os detalhes de idioma teclado
<jxajro> aí ele apareceu na listinha do xubuntu aqui do lado.
<fabsec> naossa nao lembro
<jxajro> agora queria usar o apt-get remove mas não lembro :(
<hggdh> jxajro: rode, em um terminal: 'dpkg -l linuxqq', e mostre-me a saida
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<CyL> chouga: Bom dia
<fabsec> sei que ele pediu o idioma,configuração de rede atualização de idiomas
<jxajro> chouga! :) bom dia!
<chouga> carlosleocadio: Vamos lá?
<fabsec> senha usuario nome do usuario
<fabsec> ja naveguei com ele mas queria saber das instalações como falze-las
<hggdh> fabsec: a própria central de programas tem programas para isto tudo. Eu apenas não sei quais são, não uso
<jxajro> hmm
<carlosleocadio> bom dia
<jxajro> antes eu usava o synaptic...mas muda muito isto
<carlosleocadio> la estalei o ubuntu
<fabsec> so me fala uma coisa,todo programa é feito atraves de comando é isso?
<hggdh> fabsec: não entendi tua pergunta. Podes, por favor, explicar?
<fabsec> para instalar um programa tenho que digitar comandos no terminal ?
<hggdh> fabsec: não, tem a central de programas para isto. *eu* uso terminal, mas nem todos usariam.
<fabsec> seria como no windows?
<hggdh> fabsec: existem situações, no entanto, onde o uso de terminal pode ser necessário
<hggdh> fabsec: parecido
<fabsec> e como eu faço,ja vi videos no youtube do ubuntu com um barra de atalho mas o meu nao tem
<fabsec> fala pra mim todo linux reconhece 8gb ou mais de memoria ram?
<hggdh> fabsec: todo linux reconhece o hardware que a BIOS reconhece
<zerax> boa tarde geral o/
<chouga> Bom-dia zerax!
<zerax> ahhh ler com namorada do lado é quase impossivel
<fabsec> beleza vo tentar mais tarde eu volto okmuito obrigado
<zerax> -_-'
<jxajro> alguem pode me ajudar a tirar um programa da lista do xubuntu?
<ivanbajr> ubuntu 64 bit
<jxajro> ??
<NETfellow> colegas tenho uma duvida absurda mas que esta me deixando apavorado
<NETfellow> bem ha poucos dias meu sistema teve um pequeno problema com o grub para recupera-lo não tinha nada a não ser um disco de instalação do windows xp
<NETfellow> rapidamente o instalei baixei o ubuntu recuperei o grub e o deletei
<NETfellow> mas depois de um certo tempo minhas distros entre elas o debian 7.0 começaram a se comportar de forma estranha
<NETfellow> o sistema estava bem lento e o terminal se comportava estranhamente quando uso as setas para colocar comandos apagados não me retorna nada
<NETfellow> ontem alguem ou o kubuntu 12.04 baixou um arquivo executavel do windows!!!!
<NETfellow> enfim colegas como e possivel um virus funcionar no linux sendo que ele e para windows
<NETfellow> ?
<NETfellow> colegas deixa pra la ja resolvi
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, algum programa que transforme pdf em odt ou doc?
<zerax> SuBmUnDo,  ja tento isso http://www.pdfonline.com/pdf-to-word-converter/ ?
<SuBmUnDo> zerax: vou tentar, obrigado!
<MarconM> asim
<doomtron> Bom dia
<doomtron> Alguem ai está no FISL?
<zerax> alguem sabe onde posso ver uma lista das bibliotecas existentes pra linguagem C ? eu quero localizar algumas bibliotecas que o compilador não esta encontrando e caso não tenha no pc baixa-las.
<chouga> Alguém sabe fazer a instalação dos drivers corretos em uma rede Wi-Fi com chip da Broadcom?
<carlosleocadio> como estalo HandBrake via terminal
<neck> Hello everyone!
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: em um terminal: (1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: (2) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: pronto.
<carlosleocadio> pronto
<carlosleocadio> e agora
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia
<pauloolhos> a todos do canal freedone
<Eumesmo> Bom Dia, alguém pode me endicar um Coversos de Midia?
<Eumesmo> Alguém?
<pauloolhos> Se alguem poder me ajudar fico grato..
<pauloolhos> Quanto coloco o pendrive no debian ele não aceita copiar arquivos.
<pauloolhos> Obrigado
<Eumesmo> ZZzzZzzzZZzzzZZZzZzZzZzZzZzZzzZzzZzzZZzzZ
<carlosleocadio> pronto
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: se seguiste as instruções que eu passei, handbrake já está instalado
<carlosleocadio> como chamo ele
<hggdh> isto eu não sei, não uso handbrake
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: tente pelo nome -- handbrake
<Wagner_> Boa tarde.Como posso gerar um Cd de boot através de uma imagem iso,baixado do proprio site?
<Wagner_> Agradeço pela atenção.
<hggdh> pauloolhos: provavelmente seria melhor perguntar no canal #debian-br
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> obrigado
<zerax> alguem pode me ajudar, to tentando salvar um texto no gedit, na pasta /usr/include , incluindo uma biblioteca manualmente de c , mas na hora de salver ele diz que não tenho perminção.
<doomtron> zerax: qual a dúvida?
<dberg> sudo gedit blah
<dberg> geralmente e' melhor voce colcar seus arquivos no seu projeto e passar o caminho quando voce compila.
<zerax> hum
<zerax> doomtron,  é que eu tento usar a conio.h e não acha
<zerax> ai eu achei um topico no vivalinux que diz como fazer uma mais na hora de salvar num salva vou tentar o sudo gedit pra ver se vai
<dberg> sudo cp blah.h /usr/include/
<zerax> foi que foi agora dberg  vlw
<dberg> mas o correct e' voce colocar seu arquivo no seu projeto
<dberg> por examplo, /include/blah/file.h
<dberg> quando voce compila voce passa a flag
<dberg> gcc -Iinclude
<dberg> e seu arquivo tem
<dberg> #include "blah/file.h"
<dberg> mas, enfim, uma etapa por vez
<zerax> desse jeito que vc falow ele ja compila junto a biblioteca ?
<hggdh> zerax: de forma geral *NÃO* é uma boa indeia colocar teus próprios arquivos em /usr/include
<hggdh> a forma correcta é a que o dberg te passou. /usr/include contém os .h* de pacotes oficiais, e nada impede que uma futura actualização sobre-escreva teus arquivos, ou que teu arquivo sobre-escreva um oficial
<dberg> gcc olha dentro de /usr/include por padrao, se voce quiser adicionar suas bibliotecas voce passa a flag -I e o diretorio que voce quer.
<zerax> então eu achava que estava atualizando o gcc desse jeito, qual jeito official então de atualizar o gcc com todas bibliotecas possiveis pra não ter nenhum xabu na hora de compilar?
<hggdh> zerax: usar -I como o dberg colocou
<zerax> gcc -I ?
<dberg> voce esta' usando algo do tipo, correto?
<hggdh> gcc -I/meus/includes
<dberg> gcc lala.c -o blah
<zerax> o segundo
<dberg> entao voce adiciona o caminho do seu header
<dberg> gcc -Iinc lala.c -o blah
<dberg> onde 'inc' e' o diretorio que esta' seu header
<zerax> ah ta assim eu não preciso mecher no usr/includes
<dberg> isso
<dberg> depois que voce aprender a fazer isso voce escreve um Makefile pra voce nao ter que digitar isso toda vez.
<dberg> baby steps
<hggdh> crawl before walking
<dberg> hggdh: heh, falando em building systems, ja' mexeu com sbt?
<hggdh> dberg: não -- não gosto de java :-)
<hggdh> meu último programa em Java foi uns 5 anos atras...
<dberg> hggdh: eu tambem nao gosto, mas estou num projeto em scala agora. melhor do que java pelo menos.
<hggdh> bem, isto lá é...
<dberg> acho que demorei um dia inteiro pra entender o que sbt esta' fazendo.
<hggdh> LOL. Deve ser melhor que o ant, eu espero
<zerax> -_-' agora ele me diz que não acha uma tal de curses.h
<dberg> ant e' makefile pra java developers. piada.
<dberg> ai' voce tem maven que e' uma aberracao.
<dberg> e sbt consegue levar isso a um nivel ainda maior.
<dberg> eu cheguei a conclusao que sou uma pessoa simples, Makefiles e pronto.
<dberg> mas enfim, e' melhor do que java e xml.
<hggdh> zerax: dependencia, curses não é instalado por default. sudo apt-get install ncurses-bin
<hggdh> mas toda a ideia do ant/maven era fazer Java mais fácil de usar...
<hggdh> (e make não ajudava muito, se me recordo direito)
<dberg> hum, hum. e deu no que deu.
<zerax> conio.h tb da pra instalar pelo apt-get install ?
<dberg> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8792317/why-cant-i-find-conio-h-on-linux
<dberg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conio.h
<dberg> zerax: curses.h
<dberg> e quem usar windows voce demanda cygwin ;)
<zerax> ah não é só pra mim usar mesmo to lendo umas apostilas aki
<zerax> vlw a ajuda  mesmo ein
<dberg> np
<zerax> ontem eu tava tentando compilar o hello world ^^
<dberg> e' um ritual de iniciacao
<rluiz> Boa tarde pessoal?
<rluiz> Alguém direto do FISL aí?
<rluiz> Boa tarde
<Guest58939> alguem sabe me dizer como faz conexão vpn no ubuntu p windows 7?
<rluiz> É meu fraco Bruno... Senão te ajudava
<Guest58939> valeu Luiz ! (Y)
<rluiz> Não ha de que
<Guest58939> alguem pelo amor de Deus, sabe como faço conexão vpn de um linux  para Windows 7?
<Thales> Boa tarde! Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 aqui no escritório. Já consegui configurar o acesso ao servidor (Windows Server 2008) e acesso à impressora HP 1160 que está no servidor, mas não consigo detectar e instalar o scanner da HP Scanjet N6010 que está conectado direto aqui no meu desktop via USB. Como faço isso?
<hggdh> Thales: vou ver se acho. Paciencia por enquanto
<Thales> Obrigado, hggdh! Estou paciente, muda muito com relação ao Windows, mas acho que não terei tanto problema assim, pois trabalhei muito com DOS e mexi bastante com Linux, quando ainda estava começando a expandir no Brasil, tudo na linha de comando. Estou gostando do Ubuntu e a performance do computador melhorou muito.
<hggdh> Thales: ona opção: http://www.hamrick.com/ a versão básica é gratuita
<Thales> hggdh: obrigado, vou tentar configurar. Valeu!
<andretyn> annakamilla, o/
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Emilio_Eiji> boa tarde chouga
<Ramon____> Boa tarde!
<Emilio_Eiji> Ramon____, boa tarde
<Ernandes> alguem precisa de vaga pra estagio em sp???
<hggdh> :q
<Known_problems> naum existe mais uma versao do ubuntu para NetBook ?
<KurtKraut> Known_problems, o netbook remix? Não.
<KurtKraut> Known_problems, nesses casos o Ubuntu normal ou as variantes como Xubuntu e Lubuntu (para netbooks com pouca RAM) devem ser usados.
<Known_problems> hum...
<Guest54430> nas configurações a minha placa de som do ubuntu 13.04 está aparecendo assim "Saída Ficticia" o que posso fazer para arrumar?
<Dexteer> nas configurações a minha placa de som do ubuntu 13.04 está aparecendo assim "Saída Ficticia" o que posso fazer para arrumar?
<Marcks> Tenho SATUX como sistema, más não consigo instalar nada, nenhum pacote, programa ou software, não consigo aceessar nada com a senha quem vem no OC, quero instalar Ubuntu, más não sei como proceder?
<Marcks> como desistalar o Satux se não tenho acesso com a senha de usuario e como instalar o Ubuntu? posso utilizar os 2 sistema ao mesmo tempo?
<omelete> Marcks,  tem que baixar ISO do ubuntu e gravar num cd
<Marcks> ok vou fazer isso e tentar colocor o ubuntun, pois esse SATUX só trás dor de cabeça e não atualiza nada
<omelete> nunca usei esse satux
<Marcks> venho no PC no inicio até estava gostando más quando começou a pedir atualizações ou dependencia de plugins, começou a travar, da erro, redirecionar parao Gnome e atrapalhação só, e agora que tentei reconfigurar tudo de novo nenhum pacote de atualização funciona, ficou pior do que antes, por isso vou tentar de todo jeito agora instalar o Ubuntu e não sei se consiguirei, estou pesquisando
<avs_> alguem usa o rsync com opcao de --include-files ?
<Marcks> SATUX não recomendo não
<hggdh> avs_: --include-from?
<avs_> isto
<avs_> queria entender como e a sintaxe do arquivo
<avs_> pois eu tento por  + diretorio/subdiretorio
<avs_> + iptables
<avs_> - *
<hggdh> avs_: é a mesma coisa de --include. Mesmo tipos de padrões
<avs_> hggdh, eu queria somente baixar um arquivo de dentro daquele diretorio
<avs_> e excluir os outros
<hggdh> --include <arquivo>
<avs_> hggdh, ele baixa tudo que estar na dir slackware/n
<avs_> hggdh, mesmo eu fazendo --include slackware/n/iptables
<zerax> como eu faço pro video não entrar em modo de espera enquanto eu assisto filmes online?
<zerax> to assistindo do nada fica tudo preto -_-'
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-04
<Marcks> zerax deve ser a configuração da energia do monitor, reconfigure no sistema de controle
<zerax> Marcks,  ok vou tentar , mas onde fica esse sistema de controle?
<hggdh> avs_: desculpe-me eu esqueci do +
<hggdh> avs_: --include "+ slackware/n/iptables"
<hggdh> ou apenas "+ iptables"
<hggdh> avs_: na verdade, se é apenas um arquivo, porque não sftp ou scp?
<hggdh> mas, de qualquer forma, o completo: --include "+ slackware/" --include "+ slackware/n/" "+ include slackware/n/iptables" --include "- *"
<avs_> hggdh, e que estou apenas testando
<avs_> hggdh, são vários arquivos
<avs_> hggdh, http://pastebin.com/nmegWcPd
<Marcks> zeral menu principal-centro de controle-ptoteção tela  ou  gerenciamento de energia
<jow> boa noite!
<Ramon____> Pessoal, eu tenho dual boot na minha máquina mas gostaria de remover o Windows e deixar só o Ubuntu. Alguém poderia me passar um tutorial? Agradecido! ;D
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, Não conheço de cabeça um tutorial. Mas a ideia é: use o gparted para remover a partição do Windows e usar o espaço não particionado para ampliar a partição principal do Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, você não pode redimensionar partições em uso. Então você terá que fazer esse procedimento a partir de um LiveCD ou pendrive.
<Known_problems> Ramon____, se vc tiver uma versao  muito antiga... melhor eh zeratudo e instalar a nova versao, matando o windows.
<Known_problems> KurtKraut, que diga-se de passagem ... redimencionamento eh meio critico... bom ter um backup de seus arquivos... antes de acontecer uma merd****
<Ramon____> Eu tenho o Ubuntu 13.04 e Windows 7 na máquina
<Ramon____> E não me importo com meus arquivos
<Ramon____> O que importa eu joguei no Ubuntu One
<Ramon____> Então se acontecer algum problema, tenho de onde puxar devolta depois
<Known_problems> Ramon____, entao arroche, faça o redicionamento...
<Ramon____> Perfeito, vou dar uma lida sobre como usar o GParted pra deletar a minha partição Windows e jogar esse espaço alocado para o Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Known_problems, concordo contigo. A bibliografia sempre levanta esse risco, principalmente em tipos de file system que fragmentam (NTFS). Muito embora eu tenha feito isso N vezes, tenha recomendado muita gente aqui fazer e nunca tive notícia de problemas.
<KurtKraut> Known_problems, então me parece que a ocorrência de problemas é muito baixa.
<Known_problems> Ramon____, eu particularmente gosto mais do Acronics Director Disk, quando quesito eh redimecionamento, que vem em um CD de utilitarios Hirens Boot.
<KurtKraut> Known_problems, E o risco ainda assim é para a partição que é reduzida. Como ele vai destruir o Windows, para o Ubuntu não vejo risco.
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, O caminho que eu gosto é entrar no LiveCD do Ubuntu (a opção "Experimentar o ubuntu sem instalar") e na sessão do LiveCD instalar o pacote do gparted e fazer o processo. Afinal, se você instalou o Ubuntu, provavelmente você tem o CD ou pendrive bootável já pronto.
<Known_problems> ja  tive umas raiva com gparted
<Known_problems> bom... mais a muito tempo... nunca o usei mais...
<Known_problems> pq uso lvm agora,
<KurtKraut> Known_problems, isso é algo que preciso estudar e praticar: LVM
<KurtKraut> Known_problems, muito embora estou empolgado com brtfs e ache que ele me dispensaria de usar LVM.
<Ramon____> Eu uso o Acronis no trabalho para fazer clonagem de máquinas, mas não sabia que ele poderia ser usado para redimensionar também
<corvolino> KurtKraut, cade você no opencast 24?
<Ramon____> E outra coisa, como que vocês fazem para dar uma resposta direto a alguém? Tipo, como vocês fazem pra mim aqui hahaha
<KurtKraut> corvolino, não gosto do número 24. fbs me deixou com trauma dele.
<corvolino> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, comece a digitar o nickname de alguém e aperte TAB. Veja se funciona para ti.
<KurtKraut> corvolino, estava viajando :P Estou de férias até sexta.
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Acho que sim
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, aha! Deu certo :D
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Obrigado ;)
<corvolino> KurtKraut, ah tranquilo :D
<corvolino> Kk2, do mibr?
<KurtKraut> corvolino, e veio a calhar: não manjo de Fedora.
<corvolino> KurtKraut, fedora não é meu forte também.
<KurtKraut> A única distro RPM que me dei bem foi Mandrake/Mandriva. Os caras são muito bons, o produto é ótimo, a empresa é boa, o serviço é bom. Me dá dor no coração ver que os caras mal conseguem pagar as contas :/
<KurtKraut> É uma grande injustiça.
<KurtKraut> Enquanto empresas de fazendinha feliz ficam bilhonárias.
<KurtKraut> Ou ainda, empresas que vendem aplicações feitas em Delphi ficam milionárias.
<KurtKraut> Mandrake fazia na década de 90 o que o Ubuntu fez somente na década passada.
<KurtKraut> Nunca vou esquecer quando instalando o Mandrake Linux ele detectou que eu tinha uma HP 660c plugada via porta paralela (não existia USB naquela época) e perguntou se eu queria instalar. E instalou em Next, Next, Finish e funcionava perfeitamente.
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Mandrake fazia isso na década de 90? 0.o
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, yeap. Era bem "for human beings"
<corvolino> sim, mandrake deveria ir para o hall da fama do mundo linux
<corvolino> hahaha
<Ramon____> Mandrake é a junção do Mandriva com outro SO, né?
<Ramon____> Comecei a usar Linux ano passado no primeiro ano da faculdade, desculpem a falta de conhecimento histórico hahaha
<corvolino> mandriva = mandrake + conectiva
<Ramon____> Então é o oposto
<Ramon____> Mandriva que á junção
<Ramon____> Mas peraí, a empresa que desenvolve o Mandriva tá mal das pernas?
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, yeap.
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, ainda funciona, ainda vende, ainda presta serviços mas com dificuldades financeiras.
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, e é o único fabricante de distro com desenvolvimento no Brasil.
<KurtKraut> Red Hat e SuSE tem profissionais no Brasil mas mais voltados para o suporte.
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Ainda vende? Tem que comprar a distro?
<KurtKraut> Outras (como Xandros) tem só vendedor mesmo. Equipe técnica toda fora do Brasil.
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, yeap, ainda vende. Existem muitas distros pagas. E são boas.
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, na verdade o que se paga é pelo suporte, não pelo software em si.
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: A Redhat tem um sistema assim, não?
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, sim, é a principal desse ramo.
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Manjei :D
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, nesse vídeo explicamos tudo de Red Hat: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/06/opencast-22-red-hat/
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Tu faz parte de alguma equipe de distro?
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, atualmente não. Mas já fiz colaborações para Ubuntu e Foresight Linux.
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: O Aprígio! HAHAHAHA
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Que massa, cara! Eu vi ele no papo de boteco do Tiago!
<KurtKraut> Ramon____, esse cara manja pacas.
<Ramon____> KurtKraut: Quando ouvi ele falando no Papo de Boteco confesso que fiquei impressionado, o cara manda muito!
<corvolino> esse cara é mito mesmo. hahaha
<rluiz> É o PODER!
<dberg> continua as manifestacoes nas ruas? pelos jornais parece que esta' tudo um pouco mais calmo.
<rluiz> Jornal só anuncia oq convém
<rluiz> o pau ta quebrando ainda dberg
<rluiz> "força de expressão' esse "o pau ta quebrando"
<Ramon____> O galera, ouvi boatos de que o XMIR vai melhorar em muito a performance do Unity. Procede?
<dberg> rluiz: hmmm, menos mal. e' um bom comeco.
<dberg> vou esperar ver o que vai acontecer com mir, xmir e unity. no momento, continuo com o gnome 3.
<rluiz> Eu virtualizei o Saucy Salamander aqui, mas ainda não tem o mir na alpha
<Joe> alguem sabe dizer quanto de memoria suporta a versao 32bits ?
<KurtKraut> Joe, até 4GB. Isso vale para qualquer OS 32 bits
<Joe> ah vlw Kurt  ;)
<rluiz> Mas o unity eu já uso desde o 12.04, q aliás, na minha opinião foi um divisor de águas na história do Ubuntu e Unity dberg
<dberg> nah, sempro tento usar o unity, o maximo que consegui foi uma semana.
<CyL> KurtKraut: S Sem esquecer do PAE
<corvolino> cliente torrent, alguma sugestão?
<CyL> corvolino: Deluge
<dberg> o gnome 3 eu xinguei um monte tambem, agora melhorou
<rluiz> corvolino,  eu gosto do qbittorrent
<rluiz> eu tb nao gostava do unity dberg
<corvolino> vamos de deluge rs
<rluiz> não sei se o deluge tem busca integrada corvolino
<rluiz> o qbittorrent uso pela busca
<corvolino> vou baixar iso, tá tranquilo
<rluiz> vc sabe CyL ? Tem busca integrada no Deluge?
<CyL> rluiz: Acredito que não
<rluiz> sim, corvolino ... mesmo as iso são localizáveis na busca integrada...
<rluiz> é... eu ja instalei mas não encontrei CyL
<corvolino> rluiz, vai servir um simples mesmo :P
<rluiz> vc tem ubuntu corvolino ?
<rluiz> pq se for poderia usar o transmission então... q eh nativo já...
<corvolino> rluiz, nessa máquina estou com o crunchbang. tenho uma máquina ubuntu no hackspace, porém vou tirar.
<rluiz> ah sim... entendi
<corvolino> na verdade estou 'testando' essa distro.
<rluiz> sim... não conheço essa
<dberg> jdk 7, porque voce nao acha tools.jar?!
<dberg> ok, comecei a avacalhar /usr/lib/jvm
<dberg> pelo menos funciona
<dberg> hmmm, ensime e' muito interessante
<dberg> debugger deixa a desejar. uma pena.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém me ajuda a encontrar como o Nautilus realmente chama o udisks? É Python? É C? É por dbus?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, a maioria dos projetos relacionados a nossas últimas conversas já estão versionados com Makefile. Falta escolher licença e fazer rebases no Git. Digo para o caso de você ter se interessado em alguma das funcionalidades.
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: me manda o link quando voce colocar online. github?
<AlexandreMBM> Resta concluir para ações de halt ou reboot. Já está pensando e com testes.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sim, github.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, como são scripts, não vou me dar ao trabalho de empacotá-los, por enquanto.
<dberg> um dia de cada vez
<dberg> estou aqui tomando coragem pra comecar minha rotina no meu projetinho
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu investi quase 12 horas aprendendo o código (padrão) Makefile apropriado.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, correlatos, eu são os seguintes projetos que tenho feito:
<AlexandreMBM> ck-sessions-dbash  remote-inhibitor  RLind  run-parts-manager  Sxit  Udisks777
<AlexandreMBM> remote-inhibitor tem os subprojetos pm-utils-hook e molly-guard-script
<dberg> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/04/technology/douglas-c-engelbart-inventor-of-the-computer-mouse-dies-at-88.html?pagewanted=all&_r=2&
<dberg> :(
<dberg> eu uso gnu make sempre que possivel.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, o artigo está em inglês, o que tem?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, foi novela para eu pegar como usar o gnu make para scripts
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, é simples, mas é que o make foi feito para builds C, então dá pra confundir um bocado de coisa, se ficarmos a procurar algo que seja parecido com um build C
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: o manual e' excelente
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, existe uma regra implícita para .sh. Primeiramente ela me foi aconselhada; depois, desaconselhada. Não usei-a.
<dberg> o artigo e' sobre Doug Engelbart, ele faleceu hoje.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu sei que tem muita documentação. Colecionei um bocado. Mas eu precisava aprender o simples e rápido.
<dberg> eu desabilita todas regras implicitas
<dberg> aprendi isso com o Makefile do kernel
<dberg> saber ler e escrever Makefiles e' MUITO util
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu aprendi o que eu queria.
<dberg> MAKEFLAGS=-r
<dberg> desabilitar regras implicitas, etc. -200ms geralmente. segundo o kernel.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, foi difícil achar alguém que me ajudasse "para implantação de Bash scripts". Mas eu achei alguém, no #workingset. Ele me alertou a usar o comando "install" invés do comando "cp".
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e também me explicou (e colecionei muitos links) com o padrão de nomes para os paths.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu sabia nada.
<dberg> e' assim mesmo, a primeira vez que vi um arquivo Makefile eu nao entendi nada.
<dberg> eu li o livro da o'reilly mas o manual e' suficiente.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, inicialmente eu perdi muito tempo fazendo um monstruosidade colocando shell dentro dos alvos do Makefile.
<AlexandreMBM> * s/shell/shell script
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e usando @
<dberg> normal
<dberg> eu consigo viver com makefiles porque ainda nao achei algo melhor, mas autotools eu quero distancia.
<marcos> olá pessoal
<BlackFlag> Fala, marcos !
<socram> olá pessoal.
<BlackFlag> E aí, socram !
<socram> olá cara
<socram> BlackFlag, como vai
<socram> BlackFlag, vc sabe o que devo fazer para ser ADM Linux
<BlackFlag> socram, vou bem
<socram> BlackFlag, Pois tnho estuda tanto sobre, mas quero orintação
<BlackFlag> socram, n sei
<BlackFlag> socram, ADM em que sentido?
<BlackFlag> socram, vc quer fazer tarefas administrativas no seu sistema?
<hggdh_> AlexandreMBM: para os padrões de nomes de directorios, veja http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html
<socram> BlackFlag, cara queria me torna ADM do sistema como todo.
<BlackFlag> socram, tipo fazer parte da Linux foundation ou só no seu PC mesmo?
<socram> BlackFlag, por exemplo as funções de Criar Usuairos, Cotas, e Processos.
<BlackFlag> socram, ah tá. hahah
<socram> BlackFlag, quero fazer parte.
<socram> BlackFlag, meu foco é tira as certificações, mas não por onde começar.
<BlackFlag> socram, usa sudo e o comando que requer privilégio de adm
<socram> BlackFlag, blz
<socram> BlackFlag, já é..
<BlackFlag> socram, tem um guia bacana pra estudar. Vou te passar o link
<BlackFlag> socram, http://www.guiafoca.org/
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, obrigado
<socram> BlackFlag, blz será que lá tem as informação que preciso..
<BlackFlag> socram, tem uma galera que usa pra tirar certificação LPI
<dberg> programa para o feriado. http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6749
<dberg> ninguem merece
<f3|iX> pessoal, estou com um problema ao tentar instalar o driver de video da minha placa Nvidia GTS 250 quando instalo via shell apt-get install nvidia-current na hora que reinicia chega até a tela de login perfeito quando coloco a senha a tela da uma piscada e volta pra tela de login.. ?! nao consigo acessar o sistema.
<socram> BlackFlag, valeu
<f3|iX> desinstalei os drivers usando Ctrl + Alt + F1 , apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<f3|iX> mas, agora só reconhece 1280x1024 =/ nao esta com a full resolucao do monitor... alguem sabe oque poderia ser? obrigado
<f3|iX> nas configurações do monitor está aparecendo que é monitor LAPTOP .. e estou em um desktop =/
 * al4nc4ds Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition-FLT [2013 - ISO] R0X
 * al4nc4ds http://i3.minus.com/i2yRyoKxXBbw9.jpg
<JaitonyS> ei estou usando o gnome ubuntu mais o wine não esta como padrão para abrir exe ai só consigo chama ele via promt como corrigir isso
<JaitonyS> ei estou usando o gnome ubuntu mais o wine não esta como padrão para abrir exe ai só consigo chama ele via promt como corrigir isso
<rluiz> com a permissão dos Ops, gostaria de compatilhar o link do meu blog de ubuntu
<rluiz> ubuntime.wordpress.com
<rluiz> Obrigado
<rluiz> ./chanserv register #ubuntu-br-sp
<sistematico> tsc tsc tsc
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, o que significa?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070622192053AA7Y5FF
<rluiz> Bom dia... Criei um canal (sou dono dele, founder...), e dei o comando quit pra sair e tirar um cochilo... agora voltei e ChanServ é o OP do canal e não consigo mais obter OP. Porque?
<rluiz> Pessoal de SP, o canal #ubuntu-br-sp está ativo!
<rluiz> Congrats
<Emilio_Eiji> bom diaaa
<MarconM> galera alguem ae ja configurou o samba, eu quero que sempre pessa senha para o user
<MarconM> tem como
<AlexandreMBM> Descobri o que eu queria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843482/
<AlexandreMBM> Resta descobrir como montar colocando permissões diferentes.
<zerax> bom dia o/
<ewertonsmit> o meu aplicativo  vlc  quando tento abrilo ele faz que vai inicar e fecha novamente
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Tentou executá-lo via terminal
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Para ver qual mensagem de erro esta sendo exibida?
<ewertonsmit> [0x7f581801f9f8] xml xml reader error: XML parser error (line 1) : Document is empty  [0x14e9788] skins2 interface error: no skins found : exiting Got bus address:  "unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-J4Hdr8eSyW,guid=1ff020b7c66964117379f5a451d5683d"  Connected to accessibility bus at:  "unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-J4Hdr8eSyW,guid=1ff020b7c66964117379f5a451d5683d"  Registered DEC:  true  Registered event listener change listener:  true
<ewertonsmit> apareece esta
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, executa vlc --ignore-config
<ewertonsmit> vou tentar
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Parece que o erro está na Skin que está utilizando
<ewertonsmit> como faço pra corrigir
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Ele inicou usando aquele comando?
<ewertonsmit> foi
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, executa ae vlc --reset-config
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Depois tentar iniciar normalmente
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Funcionou?
<ewertonsmit> não
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Ok, então usa o vlc --ignore-config
<ewertonsmit> o amarok tambem está com este mesmo defeito
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Tenta dar uma olhada nas configurações, tu chegou a alterar alguma coisa antes de começar dar problema?
<ewertonsmit> eu fiz a instalação de um software
<ewertonsmit> Stellarium
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, Hmm, chegou as ver as configurações do vlc, na parte de skins se ele está com alguma configuração de skin custom
<ewertonsmit> vou tentar ver aqui
<ewertonsmit> tem pouco tempo que migruei pro linux ainda não me acostumei muito não
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=56418
<ewertonsmit> ok vou olhar
<ewertonsmit> obrigado
<eliezerb> ewertonsmit, De nada, precisando estamos aqui
<ewertonsmit> olinuxe bem melhor que o windwos
<ewertonsmit> se soubesse tinha utilizado antes
<zerax> boa tarde , alguem ja utilizou algum script para conversao de base numerica pode me ajudar a montar um? estou lendo forum onde tem um codigo de um scritp assim mais nunca montei um script ele diz que precisa de dialog e calculadora bc e em seguida vem todo codigo fonte do conversor
<eliezerb> zerax, Base numérica?
<eliezerb> zerax, Tu quer dizer de decimal -> binário
<eliezerb> zerax, decimal -> hexa
<chilicuil> zerax: vc precisa instalar os pacotes de dialog e bc antes de correr o script, se vc escreve 'dialog' e 'bc' numa terminal o bash vai mostrar quais sao os pacotes que precisa instalar
<eliezerb> zerax, decimal -> octa
<zerax> isso , sendo mais especifico estou pegando os numeros binarios do /proc/net/tcp e depois vou converter
<zerax> certo
<CyL> zerax: EU já fiz algumas funções de conversão de bases numéricas arbitrárias em python
<zerax> vou começar por ai entao
<zerax> eliezerb, instalando os pacotes
<CyL> zerax: Pra que vc precisa usar esse script?
<zerax> CyL,  eu estou focado em C no momento mais tem o algoritmo dessas funções em python ?
<CyL> zerax: Não, tem que implementar na mão, mas vc está falando de C ou de script?
<zerax> estou só estudando CyL
<zerax> no momento vou seguir o script que indica no forum
<zerax> mais depois vou montar um em C
<CyL> zerax: Se for trabalhar com C, se não passar do tamanhos dos tipos padrão, a implementação não é muito difcícil
<CyL> zerax: Se passar do tamanho dos tipos padrão é melhor usar binário como base intermediária entre as conversões
<zerax> é pelo que eu vi vai ler como string , fazer a potencialização um a um e converter
<CyL> zerax: Os números que vc vai converter são muito grandes
<zerax> vou postar um exemplo
<zerax>  sl  local_address rem_address   st tx_queue rx_queue tr tm->when retrnsmt   uid  timeout inode
<zerax>    0: 0100007F:0035 00000000:0000 0A 00000000:00000000 00:00000000 00000000     0        0 9205 1 0000000000000000 100 0 0 10 -1
<CyL> zerax: 'ler como string' converter para um valor numérico um número representado por string é isso?
<CyL> *sifnifica
<CyL> Putz
<zerax> é as linhas do arquivo tcp do linux
<CyL> zerax: Vc pode escolher a linguagem que vai trabalhar?
<zerax> sim
<CyL> zerax: Se for fazer parsing de texto, acho que C não é uma boa opção, na minha opinião
<chilicuil> se vai ler o arquivo da estructura de linux, acredito que a forma mais rapida é que faca um script em bash, pode usar grep, cut, e com bc pode ter o trabalho feito em uma ou dois horas maximo
<CyL> zerax: É melhor usar uma linguagem de scripting
<zerax> certo então voltamos ao inicio da minha questão xD
<zerax> ja instalei um pacote
<CyL> zerax: bash como o amigo acima sugeriu, python (que é o que eu usaria) ou perl são boas opçoes
<zerax> vo instalar o outro
<zerax> do bc
<zerax> como eu monto o script ja tenho codigo dele , dialog e bc instalados
<zerax> aceito links de passo a passo para iniciantes
<chilicuil> zerax: esta é a melhor guia para bash (depois do manual de referenca oficial, mais esse é muito pesado de ler) : http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/start
<zerax> vlw a ajuda
<zerax> all
<zerax> blz é bem simples até mais o script que tem la é pra digitar eu vou tentar montar um que leia um arquivo e monte outro traduzido ^^
<zerax> mais funcionou galera brigadaço
<zerax> xD
<zerax> muito massa quando as coisa da certa \o/
<thalesp> tenho um cd ubunto 10.04 como faço para instalar ele junto com o windows?
<thalesp> ??
<BlackFlag> thalesp,é bom instalar o windows primeiro e deixar um espaço pa o "ubuntu"
<BlackFlag> thalesp, aí nesse espaço você pode criar as partições pro Linux, no mínimo duas
<thalesp> BlackFlag, mas eu já tenho o windows instalado e não tenho espaço
<BlackFlag> thalesp, uma swap e outra que pode ser ext4 por exemplo. Eu costumo usar três partições, uma swap e duas ext4
<thalesp> BlackFlag, quero instalar um dentro do outro, tem jeito?
<BlackFlag> thalesp, então é bom você fazer um backup dos seus arquivos importantes...
<BlackFlag> thalesp, depois se você não estiver com pressa, passa um chkdisk para corrigir as falhas no sistema de arquivos NTFS
<BlackFlag> thalesp, se você estiver com pressa pode pular a checagem, mas é bom checar
<BlackFlag> thalesp, depois você entra com a mídia do Ubuntu e redimensiona a partição do windows
<thalesp> BlackFlag, ok
<thalesp> BlackFlag, mas me falaram q poderia instalar o ubuntu dentro do windows como se fosse um aplicativo comum
<hggdh> thalesp: alias, 10.04 não mais tem suporte para o desktop. Seria bom ir para a 12.04
<BlackFlag> thalesp, tem um esquema assim que se chama wubi, mas nunca usei
<thalesp> hggdh, ok
<BlackFlag> se ninguém aqui responder, dá um google que deve ter bastante tutorial
<thalesp> BlackFlag;hggdh, ok obrigado
<BlackFlag> thalesp, verdade, não use o 10.04
<thalesp> BlackFlag, ok vou baixar o 13.04
<BlackFlag> thalesp, pode ser o 13.04, mas aconselho o 12.04 porque ele é LTS, o que significa que tem suporte por mais tempo
<BlackFlag> as versões LTS saem de dois em dois anos
<eliezerb> thalesp, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-Ubuntu-via-Wubi-Windows-Ubuntu
<eliezerb> thalesp, http://pcworld.uol.com.br/reviews/2010/09/03/wubi-permite-instalar-o-ubuntu-sem-complicacao/
<thalesp> BlackFlag, ok ok vou baixar a 12.04
<thalesp> eliezerb, obrigado vou seguir esses tutoriais aee
<eliezerb> thalesp, Jóia cara! O Wubi é uma excelente forma de começar, se habituar ao ambiente, e conhecer o poder do Ubuntu
<thalesp> eliezerb, eu já ultilizo o ubuntu no meu PC quero instalar no notebook agora kk
<eliezerb> thalesp, Ahhh, melhor ainda :D
<thalesp> to tentando executar o wubi no meu pc mas não abre
<eliezerb> thalesp, Já baixou o CD da versão 12.10?
<thalesp> eliezerb, arrumei a 12.04 aki
<eliezerb> ops
<eliezerb> 12.04
<eliezerb> thalesp, Gravou em um CD?
<rluiz> melhor responder aqui neh hg
<rluiz> ja q o canal da comunidade local nao tem, e pelo visto continuará a não ter movimento
<rluiz> vou voltar pras redes sociais
<thalesp> rluiz,aki até q rola moss kk
<rluiz> centralizando tudo nas vossas mãos talves seja mesmo o melhor caminho
<hggdh> rluiz: o canal da comunidade local depende de ações da liderança. Eu, pessoalmente, gostaria muito de ver os canais locais ativos
<rluiz> qm sabe o conselho br recolha de volta tb os times regionais
<thalesp> rluiz, ??
<rluiz> eu sou da liderança hggdh , estou aqui, sendo impedido por vc
<rluiz> obrigado
<hggdh> rluiz: não queremos centralização, de forma alguma
<rluiz> existem milhares de coisas pra fazer
<rluiz> vc demonstrou isso
<hggdh> rluiz: por favor, então faça-as. Não estou (ou estamos) a proibir ou coibir coisa alguma
<rluiz> q pena
<thalesp> esse rluiz ta revoltado demais ué
<rluiz> eu vou escrever pros demais q não podemos usar o canal q deveria ser do nosso loco team
<hggdh> rluiz: está a pensar que sem ter acesso de moderação no canal dele... ele nada pode fazer. Não entendo a visão
<rluiz> tudo bem
<rluiz> fica tranquilo ta bom
<rluiz> vou escrever no meu blog tb
<hggdh> rluiz: por favor. Escreva tudo. Exatamente como ocorreu. Lembre-se que temos os logs aqui para inclusão no teu blog.
<rluiz> relaxa
<rluiz> irc é bobeira
<thalesp> rluiz
<rluiz> ninguem usa isso mesmo
<hggdh> rluiz: tudo bem. É uma pena, entretanto.
<rluiz> pode centralizar os canais tudo nas maos de 2 ou 3
<rluiz> ;)
<hggdh> rluiz: o teu canal já tem um moderador local. Por que não fala com ele?
<rluiz> a proposito: sua id no launchpad é???
<hggdh> :-)
<thalesp> esse rluiz é mt burro
<hggdh> hggdh
<hggdh> thalesp: por favor, não vá para este caminho
<rluiz> burro é vc cara
<rluiz> com q direito vc fala isso de mim?
<thalesp> ce num entende as coisas parece tapado
<rluiz> te dei liberdade thalesp ??
<hggdh> rluiz: a única coisa que estás a mostrar é que não tens condição de ser um moderador. Ser moderador significa engolir sapos
<hggdh> thalesp, rluiz: BASTA
<thalesp> relaxa aee hg
<rluiz> ui
<rluiz> tremi
<hggdh> thalesp: agressões NÃO são aceitas no canal
<KurtKraut> thalesp, pega leve aí cara.
<thalesp> de boa de boa
<KurtKraut> thalesp, aqui todo mundo fuma charuto, usa monóculo e fala "like a sir". :D Peço que entre nesse clima.
<thalesp> TMJ kk
<hggdh> thalesp, rluiz: por favor, leiam as regras do canal (que, alias, são muito semelhantes às regras de comportamente do freenode)
<rluiz> olha KurtKraut , obrigado por intervir... penso q a posição do hg não seja correta
<rluiz> hggdh, vc tem launchpad? assinaste o CoC?
<rluiz> compreende a formação e estrutura da comunidade Ubuntu Br?
<hggdh> rluiz: sim, e sim.
<hggdh> e sim
<hggdh> rluiz: https://launchpad.net/~hggdh2
<rluiz> só estou tentando seguir isso e incentivar pessoas a usarem irc... pessoas q nunca ouviram falar
<rluiz> se eu como membro da liderança nao puder obter permissões no canal do grupo, fico por aqui
<rluiz> e desjo boa diversão pra vc
<thalesp> psé
<KurtKraut> rluiz, pera pera pera... peguei o bonde andando aqui e gostaria de me interar sobre o assunto. Já fui operador deste canal, uso IRC diariamente desde 1995. Poderia me explicar o problema?
<thalesp> oiég
<rluiz> claro q sim KurtKraut
<rluiz> observe o canal do #ubuntu-br-sp
<rluiz> dá dó
<hggdh> thalesp: pare com isto. Segundo aviso
<KurtKraut> rluiz, Dá dó por que: pouco frequentado?
<thalesp> oq foi hg ? somente comentei sem faltar com respeito
<rluiz> eu perguntei aqui sobre qm poderia me colocar como OP daquele canal, ja q integro a atual liderança deste grupo... meu intuito é incentivar o uso do irc la nas redes sociais do time e trazer gente pra ca
<rluiz> (sim... nunca tem movimento... ja observo ha algum tempo)
<KurtKraut> rluiz, Isso é de se esperar. O canal regional de mais movimento é o #ubuntu-br-sc que fazem muita divulgação do canal por Twitter, YouTube e podcasts e ainda assim consegue um quinto do volume de pessoas daqui.
<KurtKraut> rluiz, Olhando para este canal nacional com 50 pessoas, é de se esperar que o #ubuntu-br-sp esteja como está;
<rluiz> sim KurtKraut
<rluiz> mas o time estava estático... vc viu o evento q fizemos em SP ultimo dia 22?
<rluiz> temos novo site, redes sociais movimentadissimas
<rluiz> tudo isso de janeiro pra ca
<rluiz> após ser destituida a antiga liderança e recomposta
<rluiz> temos trabalhado e levado o nome do Ubuntu BR SP de novo à posição de destaque que nunca deveria ter perdido
<rluiz> e trabalhamos c afinco
<rluiz> pra agora ouvir q os canais são centralizados nas mãos de 3 ou 4
<KurtKraut> rluiz, Muito bacana isso! Sou de SP/SP e tenho interesse em participar. Mas o que vocês tem feito para divulgar o canal?
<rluiz> talvez eu não esteja certo mesmo e deva sair do irc então, mas oq ouvi do hg está fora da estrutura organizacional q conheço da comunidade
<rluiz> Não temos feito nada ainda pq a casa é grande e estamos arrumando um quarto por vez... agora aqui chegamos...e ja estou desmotivado
<KurtKraut> rluiz, Entendo sua frustração, mas vamos fazer o exercício das pessoas que detém o controle dos canais de IRC ligados a comunidade Ubuntu: eles não te conhecem ainda, não conhecem seu trabalho, não estão acostumados com seu modo de pensar, não testemunharam ainda como você lida sob pressão com conflitos e pessoas que entram aqui para criar problema.
<dberg> parece que oauth nao lida com acls. olhando a versao 2. imagino que 2 passos estejam faltando, se o client e o user tem accesso a um request, independente de autenticacao.
<rluiz> se não for de interesse dos "donos" do irc q estejamos ativos tdo bem... eu ligo a canetinha do MIB aqui agora.... pq estou desde a parte da manhã tentando contato aqui.... e me responde uma pessoa q fala q eh moderador e depois de me desacreditar aqui acaba por dizer q não é moderador do canal q tenho interesse
<KurtKraut> rluiz, é natural que eles confiem nos pares deles. Então minha sugestão é a seguinte: atue próximo a eles e fomente o crescimento do canal. Quando tiver a necessidade de atuação de um operador, peça ajuda para eles. Naturalmente, com o passar do tempo, verão que é mais útil deixar você e seu time como operadores do que ficarem vindo pontualmente em seu socorro.
<KurtKraut> rluiz, status de operador no IRC é título de nobreza, não é concurso público. Então é esse modus operandi que sugiro.
<rluiz> ok kurt
<rluiz> só peço q me informe com qm posso contar naquele canal (os operadores verdadeiros)
<rluiz> acho q todos q ali estão neh... visto q dois são robos
<rluiz> e um sou eu
<rluiz> sobram os moderadores
<KurtKraut> rluiz, você pode consultar digitando /chanserv access #ubuntu-br-sp list
<hggdh> rluiz: no canal, entre com '/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br-sp list'
<KurtKraut> rluiz, em uma das janelas, o ChanServ irá te mostrar a lista
<rluiz> ok
<rluiz> obrigado por hora KurtKraut
<zerax> quando uma janela trava como posso forçar ela fechar ou reiniciar?
<zerax> estava configurando minha impressora e ela travo
<zerax> consegui ja brigado
<thalesp> rluiz gay
<thalesp> rluiz gay
<hggdh> thalesp: perfeito. Conseguiste um mute por uma semana.
<hggdh> thalesp: leia as regras do canal. O tópico tem um link para elas
<hggdh> thalesp: e tiveste dois avisos para parar com a provocação.
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: o que e Gio?
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: eu tirei o dia pra ler o rfc sobre oauth 2.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, dias atrás eu perguntava ao hggdh como o umask das montagens feitas via barra lateral do Nautilus padrão no Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, fiquei de testar udisk-glue para interceptar a montagem, mas este não funcionou
<dberg> hook pra mount?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, avisaram-se que se eu usasse udisks2 (que não tem no Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS padrão), eu poderia usar um comment especial no fstab para o Nautilus não ocultar a unidade montada por outro usuário
<dberg> o que voce esta' fazendo?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas eu não quis saber, não quero sair do LTS e não quero arriscar bagunça-lo com grandes mudanças
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sim, eu quero que a montagem da partição NTFS tenha umask=0000, sem as automatizações e modus operandi do fstab
<dberg> mas o que voce esta' fazendo?
<AlexandreMBM> quero o modus operandi do Nautilus padrão
<AlexandreMBM> sim, eu pretendo "ouvir" os mount e remontar quando for o caso
<Ricardo__> sera q gforce 450 gts é boa pro linux e devo aposentar minha amd ati 4650?
<AlexandreMBM> quem não acompanhou: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843482/
<AlexandreMBM> esse exemplo funciona
<AlexandreMBM> falta descobrir como remontar com outras permissões, ou com umask=0000
<AlexandreMBM> usando o gio, porque usando a udisks diretamente (linha de comando), eu sei
<dberg> heh, estou de volta.
<dberg> fechei o historico sem querer.
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<dberg> enfim, AlexandreMBM, eu tinha te perguntado se voce nao passa umask settings quando voce monta uma particao
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
 * AlexandreMBM repassou o histórico em PVT a dberg.
<dberg> ok, mas eu nao entendi porque voce esta' fazendo isso. voce nao pode passar umask quando voce monta particao?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, poder eu posso...
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, se eu uso manualmente o comando udisks com --mount-options
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ou se eu coloco o fstab para montar automático
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu não quero nenhuma das duas opções
<dberg> ok, porque?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, usar udisks manual é um comportamento estranho aos demais usuários da máquina, e seria motivo de críticas (fundamentadas)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, usar o fstab faz a partição montada o tempo todo, e ainda por cima ocultada para os demais usuários, além de exigir um ponto de montagem fixo em /media
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, seria mais gambiarra do que o que estou buscando
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, https://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.35/GMount.html#g-mount-remount
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, vou testar o comportamento das GMountOperation
<dberg> ok, mas eu nao entendi seu caso. Voce esta' mudando apenas uma maquina?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, aliás, se com o g-mount-remount eu puder ter um umask diferente, não será tão "gambiarra" assim. Só não será melhor do que udisks2
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu uso a máquina por XDMCP
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, localmente, usam-na usuários muito mais leigos
<dberg> ok, e o que voce esta' tentando resolver para eles?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu quero manter tudo fácil pra eles e garantir seguranças pra mim
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu quero poder acessar a partição NTFS que seja montada por algum deles
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e que eles possam acessá-la se a mesma for montada por mim
<AlexandreMBM> 1) pm-utils hook para impedir suspender/hibernar
<AlexandreMBM> 2) molly-guard script para impedir desligar/reiniciar
<AlexandreMBM> 3) "alguma coisa" para compartilhar as montagens NTFS
<dberg> fstab nao resolve porque outros usuarios nao podem ver a particao?
<AlexandreMBM> e acho que é tudo
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não só por isso; ele "funciona"; mas não quero o modus operandi dele
<dberg> ok, entao o seu plano e' um hook que quando conecta um hd externo por exemplo
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, quero, nas aparências, exatamente o mesmo modus operandi do ubuntu original
<dberg> voce roda seu script que coloca umask do jeito que voce quer?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, esse script será um "serviço" que detectará a montagem e vai refazê-la com umask apropriado no mesmo instante
<dberg> entendi
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, farei testes com GMountOperation, agora
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, na chamada g_mount_remount ()
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, tow com uma bronca e queria a ajuda de vcs
<PhoenixBR> sou daqueles bem noob em linux
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Se eu puder ajudar, ficarei feliz em fazê-lo.
<PhoenixBR> instalei ubuntu 12.04 em dual com windows 7, so que instalou apenas 5GB de espaco pra particao do ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> a proposito, instalei pelo pendrive
<chouga> PhoenixBR: E?
<PhoenixBR> so que agora n sei como aumentar esse tamanho
<PhoenixBR> o windows tem uns 60GB sobrando, queria passar uns 30 pro ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> se for preciso reinstalar o ubuntu, ta tranquilo
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Qual é o tamanho do seu HD?
<PhoenixBR> acho que uns 250GB
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Qual é o espaço que reservaste para cada sistema?
<PhoenixBR> chouga: olha, antes tava instalado o win7, depois coloquei (nao lembro como) o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> chouga: e ficou so 5GB pra ele
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Você tem quantas partições?
<PhoenixBR> no windows eu vejo C e D
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Para que serve a D?
<PhoenixBR> que eu lembre, instalei o ubuntu no C
<PhoenixBR> o D eh soh pra guardar arquivo
<PhoenixBR> =)
<PhoenixBR> mas parece que ta formatado como ntsc
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Quanto de espaço livre você tem no Windows?
<PhoenixBR> chouga: liberei uns 70GB
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Ok, você sabe criar partições no Windows?
<PhoenixBR> chouga: tinha instalado o ubuntu pra comecar a brincar, mas ai o negocio ficou serio e precisei de mais espaco
<PhoenixBR> chouga: olha, vi uns videos de como desinstalar o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> chouga: deletando as particoes do ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> chouga: la naquela central do windows
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Vou explicar qual é o meu pensamento.
<PhoenixBR> chouga: pera, antes, posso ir pro windows
<PhoenixBR> chouga: vou reiniciar aqui e entro denovo
<chouga> PhoenixBR: ok
<PhoenixBR> ou faco o processo pelo ubuntu mesmo?
<PhoenixBR> chouga: eu vim aqui pro ubuntu do pendrive pq ja tava prestes a desinstalar mesmo
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Não, do Windows pois é dele que você vai tirar espaço...
<PhoenixBR> chouga: ok, tow indo pra la, volto ja
<chouga> PhoenixBR: O Ubuntu reconhece o Windows.
<chouga> PhoenixBR: As partições etc.
<chouga> PhoenixBR: O Ubuntu reconhece o Windows?
<AlexandreMBM> PhoenixBR, pra que ir para o Windows?
<chouga> AlexandreMBM: Como é a primeira vez dele, pensei num método mais fácil.
<AlexandreMBM> PhoenixBR, o Ubuntu tem o Editor de Partições GParted
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, qual?
<AlexandreMBM> PhoenixBR, antes de mexer nas partições, faça verificação de disco do Windows, e desfragmentação, para uma maior segurança
<chouga> AlexandreMBM: Pelo Gerenciador de partições do sistema ou Partition Magic.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM: Mas, se você souber mais do assunto, fique a vontade.
<chouga> *fique à vontade.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM: Qual era o seu pensamento?
<chouga> AlexandreMBM: Usar o Gparted?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sim
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, Partition Magic, aquele software proprietário?
<chouga> AlexandreMBM: Deve-se tomar cuidado com os dados dele.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, Gerenciador de Partições do Windows?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, e ele redimensiona?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sim, alertá-la sobre o perigo de perder dados.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, por favor, continue com ele.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM: Em primeiro lugar sou a favor da segurança e qualidade antes do "proprietário ou livre".
<PhoenixBR_> chouga: opa, tow aqui denovo
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Vá no "Meu computador".
<PhoenixBR_> chouga: certo
<PhoenixBR_> chouga: gerenciamento de disco?
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Depois, clique com o botão direito do “disco C” e vá em “Propriedades”.
<sajuniors> opa
<sajuniors>  l
<sajuniors> blo
<sajuniors> boa tarde
<chouga> PhoenixBR: Veja quanto de espaço livre você tem.
<chouga> sajuniors: Boa-tarde!
<sajuniors> amigos estou com um problema estou qerendo testar uma vpn pelo linux e li alguns documentos m aconselhando o ubuntu para instalar o openvpn
<sajuniors> criei entao uma maquinha virtual para testar
<sajuniors> fazer simulaçoes
<sajuniors> o windows deu tudo certo
<sajuniors> + o ubunto
<sajuniors> fica muitoooooooooooooooooo lentoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sajuniors> na versao 13.0.4
<sajuniors> e na versao 12.0.4 diz q ha um erro grafico
<sajuniors> e so entra como comando
<sajuniors> ja passaram por isso?
<jonathas> Alguem participa da comunidade ai?
<chouga> joelwallis: todos?
<joelwallis> qual comu?
<joelwallis> ubuntu-br.org?
<joelwallis> eu nao
<joelwallis> ops
<joelwallis> chouga: me citou errado, rs
<chouga> joelwallis: Pode até haver pessoas NÃO REGISTRADAS, mas PARTICIPAM de alguma forma.
<jonathas> Do ubuntu mesmo, documentando, testando, desenvolvendo
<joelwallis> chouga: o jonathas qm perguntou.
<chouga> joelwallis: Você está aqui fazendo o que então?
<joelwallis> chouga: disse q nao participo do site.
<joelwallis> enfim
<sajuniors> ja aconteceu do ubuntu quase parar
<sajuniors> ?
<sajuniors> de tao lento?
<joelwallis> chouga: cara, estou aqui para ajudar a suportar o software livre, com suporte comunitário. ou seja, o mesmo de vc.
<chouga> joelwallis: Exato, então você PARTICIPA.
<joelwallis> sajuniors: sim. veja qual processo está consumindo memória, ou cpu, e mate-o.
<joelwallis> sajuniors: use `htop` para achar o culpado. dps, kill -9 [numero-do-pid]
<joelwallis> para achar o pid, rode `pidof nome-do-processo`. ex: `pidof firefox`
<joelwallis> no meu caso, o virtualbox tava cagando tudo de azul. tive até q reiniciar o note no dedão. mas isso acontece uma vez no ano cmg.
<chouga> jonathas: Eu participo, qual é a sua dúvida.
<jonathas> Quero participar, mas quero saber qual area eh mais debilitada
<sajuniors> acho que ja fiz
<sajuniors> isso
<sajuniors> antes d vir aqui eu li coisa a bessa
<sajuniors> rsrsrsrsrs
<jonathas> Tipo, onde precisa mais
<jonathas> chouga, o q vc faz?
<sajuniors> eu li so que o usa + processo so esta chegando a 30%
<sajuniors> achei entao que nao era esse o problema
<sajuniors> + vou entao excluir para v o da
<joelwallis> sajuniors: cara pode ser 1001 coisas. para achar o gargalo vc precisa entender ocmo o negócio funciona.
<joelwallis> montar seu /tmp em RAM as vezes ajuda.. eliminar o swap (veja pros e contras de se fazer isso), desabilitar serviços desnecessarios..
<joelwallis> enfim, gargalos de SO n sao tao triviais de achar.
<joelwallis> mas htop é seu amigo :)
<joelwallis> a pergunta do jonathas é bem interessante. eu tambem gostaria de participar mais.
<joelwallis> sou desenvolvedor web. participo da comunidade drupal há 4 anos, e contribuo lá. poderia ajudar no site, em traduções, e em varias outras coisas..
<sajuniors> opa obrigadao mesmo joelwallis acho mesmo que esta neste caminho
<sajuniors> vou ler
<sajuniors> sobre o htop
<sajuniors> se com maior conhecimento sobrar duvidas
<sajuniors> eu volta a esse canal
<joelwallis> tipo, o site ubuntu-br está desatualizado. há três atualizações de segurança pendentes..
<sajuniors> otima iniciativa isso aqui
<joelwallis> fora os modulos contribs.
<jonathas> Mais tarde volto aqui
<joelwallis> quem é o responsavel pelo ubuntu-br.org?
<joelwallis> sajuniors: instala ele.. e roda `man htop`
<sajuniors> direto do comando ne
<sajuniors> ?
<joelwallis> sajuniors: isso.
<joelwallis> qualquer documentação que vc queira ler, use o man
<joelwallis> `man top`
<joelwallis> man htop
<joelwallis> man kill
<joelwallis> man qualquer-comando-que-contenha-manual
<joelwallis> sajuniors: no terminal, cara.
<sajuniors> blz
<sajuniors> estou instalando
<sajuniors> novamente
<sajuniors> depois d instalado vou abrir o terminal
<sajuniors> e tentar achar esse problema
<sajuniors> valeu mesmo
<sajuniors> comandante... fico te devendo essa
<sajuniors> obrigado
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, hggdh por outro lado, esse código é útil para saber do Udisks por Dbus:
<AlexandreMBM> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/udisks-automounter/trunk/files
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: heh, TIL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vala_(programming_language)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, esse pequeno código é praticamente uma "documentação"
<dberg> interessante, vala parece bem clean. mas eu nao sei, nao gosto desse tipo de transformacao.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não estou interessado em usá-la
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, apenas li-a que foi uma beleza
<dberg> mas eu gosto de entender como as coisas funcionam com muito detalhes.
<dberg> anywho, as interfaces pra mount parecem estar la'
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, estou mais de 70 abas no Firefox, acho
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não dá pra compartilhar tudo
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, tem documentação aqui
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, docs
<dberg> claro, e tambem estou em outra missao ;)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, hggdh, https://wiki.gnome.org/DFeet/
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, hggdh, sudo apt-get install d-feet
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, hggdh, "o achado do dia", muito provavelmente
<notrev> alguém sabe o por quê de a interface de rede estar nomeada para p5p1 na instalação do 13.04 server?
<notrev> alguém teve essa mesma situação?
<Ernandes> udev-200
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, tudo vai se resolver com a ajuda desse D-feet
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou impressionado!
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, fazer muito tempo que não encontrado algo tão útil, ainda que muito simples. Talvez mesmo "por que MUITO simples".
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, veja aí! o D-feet. Não vai se arrepender.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: desculpe-me, ocupado no momento no #ubuntu-meeting
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sem problemas; estou apenas dando informação
<CyL> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/fotos/2013/07/veja-imagens-do-14-forum-internacional-do-software-livre.html
<Ernandes> bah
<CyL> Ernandes: É de PoA?
<Ernandes> not.. sp
<Ernandes> vao estudarr
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: cool
<AlexandreMBM> Disco rígido varia rotação?
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, AFAIK, sim. Muito comum principalmente em notebooks para economizar energia.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, o qu é AFAIK? Como saber a rotação de um disco rígido?
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, AFAIK = As far as I know
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, como saber a rotação que ele suporta ou a rotação em uso no momento?
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, se um disco está ruim, ele faz barulho direto ou só em alguns instantes?
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, a rotação em uso no momento.
<omelete> só faz barulho qdo tá sendo acessado
<omelete> mas é bem baixo, só da pra escutar se tiver sem barulho
<bsk> omelete: parece um risco? se for, é normal
<bsk> a não ser que fique muito alto
<bsk> omelete: ah, entendi agora a conversa :)
<AlexandreMBM> bsk, muito que a pessoa escuta de outro quarto?
<AlexandreMBM> no meu caso, não acho que seja o disco
<AlexandreMBM> parece uma vibração no gabinete
<AlexandreMBM> provavelmente as fans na tampa
<bsk> AlexandreMBM: parece muito hehehe
<bsk> sim, tomara
<AlexandreMBM> aparece só em alguns momentos, não todo dia
<AlexandreMBM> ainda preocupa o fato do gabinete estar vibrando
<AlexandreMBM> não deve ser bom para os discos
<AlexandreMBM> outro medo: esse gabinete só parafusa o disco de um lado
<AlexandreMBM> vou acabar abrindo pra chegar tudo
<AlexandreMBM> mas acredito que já fiz isso há meses e nada encontrei
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, a rotação atual do disco nunca vi nenhuma ferramenta dizer. Por isso suspeito que seja algo transparente que o HD faz e não informa valores atuais para BIOS ou kernel.
<bsk> AlexandreMBM: dê uma olhada mesmo se há alguma folga
<bsk> sobre estar parafusado só de um lado, creio que é normal.. não representa um risco ao HD, desde que esteja bem firme
<AlexandreMBM> se não houver folga entre discos e gabinete, e a vibração (esporádica) for a nível de fans e tampa lateral, você acham que tem algum problema para os discos?
<bsk> já usei um HD solto por uns meses, inclusive hehehe.. problema é esbarrar no gabinete ou submetê-lo a uma batida forte qualquer
<bsk> AlexandreMBM: dificilmente
<bsk> eu não me preocuparia
<AlexandreMBM> bsk, é um barulho feio...
<AlexandreMBM> bsk, estou sem paciência com mesa
<AlexandreMBM> bsk, se eu abro as pernas e encosto na lateral dela, faz uma variante mais baixa, do barulho
<AlexandreMBM> bsk, partindo do estado silencioso, que é o normal e mais frequente
<bsk> verifique as ventoinhas, dê uma lubrificada inclusive
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Desculpa, me intrometer, mas qual é o tópico?
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, era: monitoração de hd
 * AlexandreMBM vai se calar
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Fazendo um barulhão?
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, não sei se é o HD
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Aqui no sul é "normal" agora no Inverno as máquinas fazerem um barulho adicional
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, aqui está chovendo
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, não nesse momento
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, mas o barulho já aparecia em dias de calor
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Chegaste a ver de onde vem o barulho?
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Abriu a máquina e tals
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, como o cabinete tem ventoinhas na tampa lateral... pode ser elas
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, o barulho não é sempre
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, tenho quase certeza que é nas ventoinhas
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Uma vez o barulho que tinha no meu
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, o gabinete aqui tem uma adaptação
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Era que os cabos da fonte raspavam no cooler do processador
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, estou postergando abri-lo
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Entendi
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, é possível, isso dos fios
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Acho meio dificil ser o HD
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Se ele começar fazer barulho, acho que ia ter um reflexo no SO
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, mas como parece "vibração", preocupei-me quanto aos HD's
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, A temperatura esta normal? (processador)
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, sim
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, É isso pode ser um problema
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Acho que o negócio vai ser abrir :/
<AlexandreMBM> 41º C o maxtor
<AlexandreMBM> 39 ºC o Seagate
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, E quanto ao processador?
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, (digo isso, porque vai que o cooler esteja travado)
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, tomara que não seja o próprio HD vibrando por folga
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, cooler normal
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, temperaturas também; talvez em load 50% ele faz menos de 60 ºC em cada um dos quatro núcleos; executando o BOINC
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Esta normal
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, rsrsrs faz tanto tempo que acho que já verifiquei e já tive a resposta
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, hahaha
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, dá uma inquietação no juízo: será que de uma hora pra outro eu perco tudo!
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Sei bem como é esse sentimento
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Tive uns problemas com temperatura
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, e como não sou Danflash, o backup está na TODO
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Acabei tendo que fazer downgrade de versão, desabilitando video card
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Ja chegou a ver aqueles planos de Backup online?
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, uso Dropbox e UbuntuOne para algumas coisas
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, mas tem muito mais coisa
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Quantos GB aproximadamente?
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, preciso organizar e fazer "cópias" em DVD e HD externo
<AlexandreMBM> AlexandreMBM, pra lá de 70 GB...
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-05
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb,
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, outch, dói no bolso
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, de coisa que eu realmente quero segurar
<AlexandreMBM> outch?
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, ~som de um soco no estômago~
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, obrigado pela atenção
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Onomatopéia
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, preciso voltar a fazer o que estava fazendo
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Jóia cara, boa sorte ae
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Se precisar de um help
<Lambertini> toh com problema, estou com a porta liberada, mas não consigo acessar meu servidor externamente, alguma ideia?
<jonathas> Alguem participa de alguma forma do community.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> jonathas: qual é a tua dúvida?
<jonathas> Quero participar da comunidade do ubuntu.com
<jonathas> Mas quero saber qual area eh mais debilitada
<hggdh> jonathas: é fácil. Alias, temos a comunidade do Brasil também. Para a internacional, #ubuntu-community é o canal correcto (mas em Ingles)
<hggdh> jonathas: desculpe-me o canal é #ubuntu-community-team
<hggdh> no Brasil, o site é http://ubuntu-br.org/
<jonathas> hggdh, vc participa?
<Lambertini> alguém pode me dar uma luz ?
<hggdh> jonathas: sim, sou membro da comuinidade já fazem alguns anos
<hggdh> Lambertini: o que ocorre quando tentas acessar remotamente?
<jonathas> So do brasil?
<Lambertini> hggdh não acessa
<Lambertini> tenta pingar, lambertini.no-ip.biz
<hggdh> jonathas: na verdade comecei no Ubuntu via US, onde vivo
<Lambertini> ve se pinga
<hggdh> Lambertini: qual porta foi aberta?
<Lambertini> ve se pinga
<Lambertini>  80 e 8081
<Lambertini> conseguiu pingar?
<chignolli> Opa  ae
<hggdh> se 80, sim, eu cheguei lá via 80
<Lambertini> e pingou normal ?
<hggdh> Lambertini: ping não é um bom teste. tcptraceroute é melhor (usa TCP, não ICMP)
<hggdh> Lambertini: http://pastebin.com/mG58W9Ry
<jonathas> hggdh: manero, vou entrar nesse canal. Vc participa soh como suporte, ou testa/desenvolve?
<hggdh> mas tenho que sair agora, está chegando a hora dos fogos de artifício
<Lambertini> é pingou
<Lambertini> mas o trace router aqui não rolou
<Lambertini> traceroute to 192.168.25.110 (192.168.25.110), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<Lambertini>  1  192.168.25.110 (192.168.25.110)  1.026 ms  0.792 ms  0.912 ms
<bsk> aqui não rolou ping, mas rolou traceroute
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> http://canyouseeme.org/
<Lambertini> entro aqui e vejo
<Lambertini> Success: I can see your service on 177.99.135.159 on port (80)
<Lambertini> Your ISP is not blocking port 80
<bsk> aqui funfa a 80
<Lambertini> e não consigo acessar o servidor remotamente toh ficando retardado
<Lambertini> toh usando dois roteadores na mesma rede
<bsk> Lambertini: SSH?
<Lambertini> bsk não rola externamente tb
<bsk> Lambertini: o servidor está na intranet? SSH funcionou aqui
<Lambertini> bks o servidor tah no segundo roteador
<Lambertini> conectou ?
<Lambertini> porque eu tento acessar daqui
<bsk> Lambertini: sim, conectou
<Lambertini> e não conecta
<Lambertini> entra ai
<Lambertini> user
<Lambertini> web
<bsk> acredito que isso seja problema de NAT reflection
<Lambertini> senha phyton
<Lambertini> como que eu resorrrrrrrrrvo isso será?
<bsk> Lambertini: funcionou
<Lambertini> puta que merda aqui não consigo
<Lambertini> tenta acessar web
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.biz
<bsk> Lambertini: isso tá com cheiro de limitação do modem da GVT
<Lambertini> ve se abre a inicial do apache
<Lambertini> fazendo favor
<Lambertini> bsk hehehe acertou
<bsk> a partir da rede interna ele não vai aceitar um acesso no IP público
<Lambertini> mas abriu ai ?
<bsk> é questão de NAT reflection mesmo
<bsk> aqui abriu tudo
<Lambertini> até o apache ?
<bsk> web, SSH, traceroute
<Lambertini> puta que merda, fiquei o dia inteiro nisso
<bsk> Lambertini: tenta usando o IP local pra vc ver
<bsk> vai funcionar pra vc
<Lambertini> local funciona
<bsk> então está tudo certo
<bsk> :)
<Lambertini> não preciso nem por ip
<Lambertini> coloco o nome do servidor
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Lambertini> e já era
<bsk> Lambertini: isso aí
<Lambertini> bks
<Lambertini> mais um favor
<Lambertini> testa o ftp
<bsk> Matheus_Carvalho: boa noite
<Lambertini> mesmo user web, phyton
<Matheus_Carvalho> alguem ai no fisl???
<bsk> Lambertini: ProFTPD 1.3.3a Server (Debian)
<bsk> belezinha também
<bsk> squeeze comendo solto, hein hehe
<Lambertini> na porta 21 ?
<bsk> Lambertini: sim
<Lambertini> hehehe
<Lambertini> não sabia que a gvt liberava 80 e 21
<Lambertini> gostei disso
<bsk> Lambertini: você criou regras NAT no roteador?
<bsk> até onde eu sei, as operadores não costumam bloquear nada
<bsk> quem "bloqueia" é o roteador rs
<Lambertini> bsk não criei nada
<bsk> uai, estranho hein rs
<Lambertini> nem tem essa opção no modem da gvt
<Lambertini> só tem dhcp, redirecionar portas, dmz, upnp e dns
<bsk> qual a marca do modem?
<Lambertini> ddns
<Lambertini> mas nada
<bsk> virtual server?
<Lambertini> Sobre o Power Box modelo V5471
<Lambertini> bsk não tem virtual server nele
<bsk> ah é "redirecionar portas", provavelmente
<Lambertini> só no meu toplink que eu tive que colocar de secundário
<Lambertini> não é, é diferente
<bsk> não é mapeamento de portas externas para IPs internos?
<Lambertini> isso
<Lambertini> mas no meu tplink é diferente
<Lambertini> tem o virtual server e o redirect port
<Lambertini> mas esse do da gtv funciona assim
<bsk> muito estranho hehe
<Lambertini> pra vc ter uma ideia com o modem da net, eu usava ele como nat e o outro nomal com dns
<Lambertini> conseguia acessar os dois com ips diferentes
<Lambertini> tinha duas redes
<Lambertini> na mesma rede
<Lambertini> nesse eu não consegui de jeito nenhum
<bsk> que armadilha
<bsk> precisa mesmo de dois modems? rsrs
<Lambertini> é, esse modem da gvt não é muito bom não
<Lambertini> 1 é modem e router ( gvt ) e o outro é wifi tplink
<Lambertini> um fica na frente da casa e o outro no fundo
<bsk> ahhh tá
<bsk> o TPLink é cliente do GVT, pelo que entendi
<Lambertini> e esse tplink quando desabilita o DHCP dele
<Lambertini> fica UMA MERDA pra acessar ele
<Lambertini> não sei porque
<Lambertini> sim, agora é, mas quando era net não
<Lambertini> os dois eram idependentes na mesma rede
<Lambertini> e funcionava da mesma forma
<bsk> esse TPLink tem modo AP?
<Lambertini> tem
<bsk> pra ficar numa bridge e simplificar as coisas
<Lambertini> foi o que eu fiz
<Lambertini> desabilitei o QSS
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> té amanha
<bsk> falous, cara
<bsk> Lambertini: se possível, até o cliente PPPoE eu tiro do modem
<bsk> tenho Velox aqui, coloquei meu AP como cliente e deixei o modem só como modem mesmo
<bsk> haha
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> eu tentei fazer isso
<Lambertini> porque fiz isso com o da net
<Lambertini> mas cara
<Lambertini> não tem como desabilitar
<Lambertini> ahusuhsauh
<Lambertini> é tudo travado
<bsk> hahhauhaua que bosta
<bsk> esses modems que os ISPs dão são cada dia piores
<Lambertini> eles iam deixar outro que não tinha a tv jnto
<bsk> eu tinha um DLink que pirava quando eu abria qualquer torrent com mais de 60 peers
<Lambertini> devia ser melhro
<Lambertini> hasduauhsd
<Lambertini> bom, fiquei nervoso com isso
<Lambertini> mas acessando externamente já era, aqui eu uso o nome do server e já era
<Lambertini> ms tava quebrando a cabeça não sabia o que era, ainda bem que vc me avisou bsk
<Lambertini> obrigado !
<bsk> opa, maravilha
<bsk> às ordens
<Lambertini> agora vou cancelar a net
<Lambertini> NET aqui em bauru tah uma MERDA
<bsk> foda, foda
<chouga>  Cuidado com o palavriado.
<bsk> o velox é legal aqui, mas tá vandalizando no traffic shapping
<Lambertini> merda não é palavrão até onde eu saiba
<chouga> Já avisei.
<bsk> em alguns momentos, YouTube só rola com minha VPN
<bsk> chouga: foi pra mim, pra ele ou pros dois?
<chouga> Para os dois.
<bsk> apenas seja mais direto em sua advertência
<bsk> ah, beleza, perfeitamente
<Lambertini> bsk é de onde?
<chouga> Qualquer tipo de palavra de baixo calão é proibido no canal.
<bsk> Lambertini: Montes Claros / MG
<Lambertini> legal
<bsk> Lambertini: não mesmo huahuahua
<Lambertini> asudhauhus
<bsk> mas preciso ficar por aqui mais um tempo
<Lambertini> vem pra sp
<bsk> Lambertini: só se for em cidade pequena
<Lambertini> bauru
<Lambertini> aonde eu moro
<bsk> São Paulo (capital) é um erro
<bsk> não deveria nem existir
<bsk> não como uma única cidade
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> vixi, agora minha tv parou
<Lambertini> não sei se é pela internet
<Lambertini> ou se tah em manutenção
<Lambertini> bsk, vou pro jiu-jitsu, falamos depois, cara obrigado mesmo pelo apio os testes e a ajuda, obrigado mesmo, boa noite pra ti, até depois
<bsk> Lambertini: vai lá, cara.. boa noite
<bsk> precisando é só aparecer :)
<Ricardo__> sera q gforce 450 gts é boa pro linux e devo aposentar minha amd ati 4650?
<bsk> Ricardo__: se possuir configuração igual ou superior à 4650, provavelmente sim
<bsk> wooow
<Ricardo__> to dizendo
<Ricardo__> em questao de drivers
<Ricardo__> para linux
<Ricardo__> nvidia x ati
<bsk> Ricardo__: até onde eu sei, os da Nvidia são mais maduros
<bsk> e melhores, portanto
<Ricardo__> é o da ati ate funciona bem aki
<Ricardo__> mas no futuro quem sabe
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<KurtKraut> bsk, e se não estou enganado, NVIDIA faz drivers melhores e mais atualizados para Linux.
<bsk> não duvido, KurtKraut
<bsk> tive um notebook com uma Radeon
<bsk> nunca passei tanta raiva com driver de vídeo
<zerax> flw boa noite pra quem fica o/
<hggdh> bah, netsplits abound
<hericnero> Que nostalgia monstra... de entrar no IRC! Putz... Alguém vivo!?
<barna__> hericnero, essas horas quase ninguem
<hericnero> É  o que estou vendo... Nesse exato momento estou resinalando o ubuntu que roda dualboot com o win7
<hericnero> pq a anta aqui esqueceu a senha de login e mesmo pesquisando na net, não consegui resolver de outra forma! =\
<barna__> hericnero, da um trabalhim ma rola sim
<hericnero> Ehhh eu li várias coisas mas não consegui.... Na real o meu interesse em entrarr  aqui é descobrir um programa que serve como interface gráfica para instalar e desinstalar programas no ubuntu!
<hericnero> Lembro que diziam ser de autoria de um brasileiro!
<barna__> hericnero, tem a central de programas ubuntu q ja vem instalado, tem o synaptic tb, q vinha nas versões antigas
<hericnero> Hm.. acho que era o synaptic!!!
<hericnero> Tem alguma dica de outro programa pra facilitar a vida de usuários noobs? ;)
<barna__> pra instalar programas acho q são os 2 mais faceis
<barna__> hericnero, kra, vou nessa, dormir um pouco pq o dia amanha vai ser intenso!
<hericnero> tranquilo, boa noite!
<hericnero> Abrs e obrigado.
<Trovao> Estou com problemas para atualizar meu ubuntu, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Hideke> Bom dia, qual a melhor versão do ubuntu para usar em casa ? Sem muitos problemas ?
<un1x> Eu uso o comando dd para fazer diversas coisas, queria saber sé é possível criar um barra de processo ao utilizar o dd
<CyL> un1x: Estou supondo uma barra de progresso. O dd não permite isso, mas se vc mandar o sinal USR1 para o processo, ele retorna informações sobre o andamento do mesmo
<un1x> acabei de achar essa informação http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2012/03/tip-comando-dd-con-barra-de-progreso.html
<un1x> vou fazer um teste aqui.
<CyL> un1x: Ao que parece o comando pv cria uma barra de progresso
<un1x> CyL: é isso mesmo, é só usar o |pv|
<un1x> Essa distribuição Live-CD é muito foda http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=partedmagic
<aninha> Pessoal. Alguém sabe se eu posso colocar o Ubuntu no meu HD externo e instalar ele apartir do HD? Como se o HD fosse o CD?
<un1x> aninha: É melhor vc fazer isso usando um pendrive
<aninha> É pq só tenho o HD
<aninha> =/
<aninha> Será que dá certo tb?
<un1x> aninha: É só usar o UNetBootIN http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/unetbootin.htm
<un1x> aninha: Ele vai formatar todo seu HD externo
<aninha> o que esse programa faz?
<aninha> Aff... Mas meu HD externo tá com todos os meus arquivos que estava no computador
<aninha> Se formatar eu perco tudo
<un1x> aninha: Acho melhor vc pegar um pendrive ou um CD, para não comprometer seu dados no HD externo.
<aninha> Vou fazer isso então...
<aninha> Eu vi que tem como eu continuar com o windows e usar o ubuntu
<aninha> mas eu só quero usar o ubuntu
<aninha> como faço?
<un1x> aninha: Isso é bem simples, vc já está com windows instalado no seu computador ?
<aninha> sim
<aninha> eu usava o windows
<aninha> mas o windows não me representa mais
<aninha> não quero mais usá-lo
<un1x> aninha: Então vc quer usar somente o ubuntu? sé vc for usar somente o ubuntu não tem o porque vc fazer o Dual Boot.
<un1x> Sé vc quizer usar o windows e o ubuntu siga esse tutorial  http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/10/instalar-ubuntu-1210-em-dual-boot-com_19.html
<aninha> quero usar só o ubuntu
<un1x> aninha: É só fazer a instalação normal do ubuntu, passo a passo:  http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao/24-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-1-em-pc-sem-sistema-operacional
<bsk> "mas o windows não me representa mais"
<bsk> épico huaheuaehe
<un1x> bsk: muito bom kkkkkkkkkkk..
<aninha> rsrsrsrs
<aninha> Muito obrigado
<bsk> aninha: basta entrar com o Live CD do Ubuntu e refazer as partições
<aninha> vou arrumar jeito de gravar isso hoje e fazer isso ainda hoje
<aninha> não aguento mais o windows
<bsk> você pode simplesmente escolher a opção "usar o HD completo", ou algo do tipo, logo no início da instalação
<bsk> aninha: tem algo no HD do computador que você queira salvar?
<aninha> não... eu coloquei tudo que eu queria salvar no meu hd externo
<aninha> não tem mais nada que eu queira salvar
<un1x> al4nc4ds: vc é de minas ?
<un1x> kkkk... é só uma brincadeira, esse site dá um tracert no IP: http://geoip.flagfox.net/
<zerax> boa tarde o/
<Emilio_Eiji> zerax, tarde..
<Ernandes> hi
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Ernandes> ajuda e dindin
<chouga> Ernandes: ...?
<Noob_Free_User_N> bom dia meu amigos, sou novo por aqui, instalei meu primeiro linux, sinceramente, consegui baixar o pacote de idiomas, nao consigo ativa-lo
<Noob_Free_User_N> Noooooooooooooooooobb <<<<<<
<Noob_Free_User_N> languagens suport
<Noob_Free_User_N> baixei, cliquei em configuraitons regions
<Noob_Free_User_N> e mudei
<Noob_Free_User_N> sem existo
<Noob_Free_User_N> exito
<Noob_Free_User_N> ajudem-me
<hggdh> Noob_Free_User_N: qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<Noob_Free_User_N> hggdh: 13.04
<Noob_Free_User_N> minha versão é Ubunt BR 13.04
<Noob_Free_User_N> baxei hoje no site oficial
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Vá nas configurações do sistema.
<Noob_Free_User_N> ok
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Depois em Languages Support.
<Noob_Free_User_N> ok
<Noob_Free_User_N> baixei o pacote portugues já
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Veja se está nesta ordem: Português (Brasil), Português (Portugual) e English.
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Se não estiver, altere as configurações até estar EXATAMENTE ASSIM.
<Noob_Free_User_N> na verdade eu já deletei o ingles
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Algo que não deveria ser feito.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Intenti
<Noob_Free_User_N> vou habilitar e colocar na mesma ordem
<Noob_Free_User_N> um momento por favor
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: O inglês é o idioma base e, por isso, NUNCA deve ser excluído, pois há coisas que não são ou não foram traduzidas.
<Noob_Free_User_N> chouga: Obrigado pela dica, estou habilitando o idioma English.
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Quando acabar me avise para que eu continue.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Ok, acabei de ativar o idioma ingles, e já coloquei na ordem solicitada
<Noob_Free_User_N> Brasil - Portugues - Ingles
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Ok, agora clique em “Aplicar a todo sistema".
<Noob_Free_User_N> chouga: aplly system wide?
<Noob_Free_User_N> já cliquei, confirmei a senha
<Noob_Free_User_N> e continua em ingles
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Calme, não "disse" que acabou.
<Noob_Free_User_N> desculpe-me
<Noob_Free_User_N> continue
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Seu teclado é ABNT?
<Noob_Free_User_N> sim
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Então vá na outra aba(do teclado ou keyboard)
<Noob_Free_User_N> certo
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Selecione Português (Brasil) e clique em “Aplicar a todo sistema”.
<Noob_Free_User_N> feito
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Um momento...
<Noob_Free_User_N> ok
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Deve ficar assim: http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7962/4qr.png
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Se estiver tudo certo, reinicie o Ubuntu.
<Noob_Free_User_N> ESTÁ DESSA MANEIRA
<Noob_Free_User_N> VOU REINICIAR
<Noob_Free_User_N> só um momento
<Noob_Free_User_N> sempre usei windows, mas estou muito curioso quanto ao linux
<Noob_Free_User_N> a anos escuto falar sobre este OS mas o ignorei
<Noob_Free_User_N> acho que agora não mais :)
<Noob_Free_User_N> chouga: Perfeito. Meu ubuntu agora esta em PT-BR
<Noob_Free_User_N> chouga: Outra duvida, sempre que modificar algo, tenho que reiniciar?
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Não, apenas quando esta alteração é "muito profunda".
<Noob_Free_User_N> intendi
<Noob_Free_User_N> realmente é possivel recuperar arquivos de um windows corrompido, executando diretamente do CD linux?
<Noob_Free_User_N> por esta necessidade tecnica que resolvi experimentar o Linux OS
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Normalmente sim.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Meus documentos?
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Normalmente sim.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Uma cliente deseja salvar os arquivos.
<Noob_Free_User_N> De qualquer forma, agradeço amigos, de grande valia a ajuda de todos.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Viva a liberdade.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Sem serial!
<chouga> Noob_Free_User_N: Se tiver alguma outra dúvida...
<Noob_Free_User_N> Por enquanto está otimo.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Boa tarde a todos.
<Noob_Free_User_N> Fui
<yangm> oi
<CyL> yangm: Olá
<yangm> CyL, se você tivesse um mac e quisesse ter osx junto ao ubuntu, você arriscaria perder os dados do osx ou simplesmente utilizaria o parallels para emular o ubuntu?
<CyL> yangm: Bom, eu não tenho um Mac, mas o que vc pretende fazer?
<yangm> CyL, eu já rodei o gta iv (aquele mamute) emulando windows e ficou jogável. o que é mais "confortável" no caso do ubuntu, emular ou dual boot?
<CyL> yangm: Não faço a menor idéia, uma vez que não costumo jogar no computador, mas bare metal normalmente é sempre mais rápido
<yangm> CyL, no caso eu não acredito que eu vá precisar rodar aplicações pesadas no ubuntu, por isso penso em emular
<yangm> apenas me preocupo com a performance
<CyL> yangm: Bom, não custa nada tentar emular primeiro né?
<yangm> CyL, beleza, a usabilidade não é afetada?
<CyL> yangm: Usabilidade do Ubuntu?
<yangm> Programas, funcionamento do sistema
<CyL> yangm: Quando vc diz emular vc diz birtualizar?
<CyL> *virtualizar?
<yangm> CyL, sim, através do Parallels
<CyL> yangm: Eu pensei que vc estava se referindo à emulação do jogo
<CyL> yangm: Não conheço o parallels, mas normalmente os softwares de virtualização não possuem aceleração 3d
<yangm> CyL, eu consegui jogar GTA IV no Windows 8 virtualizado no Parallels
<yangm> com uma GPU Intel HD3000
<CyL> yangm: Bom, só tentando mesmo
<yangm> é que certos programas quando emulados apresentam certa estranheza, não sei se isso acontece no ubuntu
<yangm> CyL, bom, o disquinho já está girando aqui e eu estou esperando, rs, mudando um pouco de assunto, wine
<yangm> CyL, eu gostaria de saber melhor como o wine funciona, pois estou em dúvida entre emular o windows e rodar aplicações através do wine
<yangm> CyL, é verdade que o wine "traduz" o código dos programas? ou ele também é um emulador?
<CyL> yangm: Acho que vc está um pouco confundido com conceitos
<CyL> yangm: Wine realmente não é o meu forte, mas ele basicalhe reimplementa parte da API do Windows no Linux
<CyL> *basicamente
<yangm> CyL, API? como assim?
<CyL> yangm: De forma que os programas que são executados através dele 'pensem' que estão sendo executados no windows
<CyL> yangm: Interfaces com o sistema operacional
<CyL> yangm: Sempre que um programa chama uma função do sistema operacional, é o wine que atende
<yangm> CyL, entendi. E existe perda de desempenho nesse método? ou ele ganha de lavada da emulação?
<CyL> yangm: O que vc chama de emulação?
<yangm> CyL, virtualização
<CyL> yangm: Basicamente o que acabei de descrever é uma forma de emulação
<CyL> yangm: novamente depende do que vc quer fazer
<CyL> yangm: Mas a emulação tende a ser mais rápida
<CyL> yangm: Uma vez que dispensa o overhead de um hypervisor (embora insira os seus proprios problemas)
<yangm> CyL, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, preciso sair por um momento mas logo estarei de volta, provavelmente
<rluiz> #XChat
<hggdh> rluiz: creio que o que desejas é um "/join xchat"
<CyL>  /join #xchat
<hggdh> bah. Obrigado, CyL
<CyL> hggdh: disponha
<rluiz> hggdh, CyL Sim, sim... era isso mesmo... rsrsrs... havia me esquecido da instrução /join
<rluiz> Obrigado!
<User64-b> Olá! Boa tarde!
<User64-b> Alguém aqui?
<dberg> User64-b: howdy
<rOBERT__> Olá
<rOBERT__> gostaria de saber se o ubuntu roda nos computadores com socket 478
<rOBERT__> ?
<rOBERT__> ??????????????????????
<hggdh> rOBERT__: não é o socket que é importante, é a arquitetura
<hggdh> rOBERT__: alias, por favor seja paciente. Temos outras coisas a fazer também
<hggdh> rluiz: de nada :-)
<Peste_Bubonica> socket 478 só vai até X86
<Peste_Bubonica> série dos P4 iniciais..
<Peste_Bubonica> socket 423 e 478, de 1.6 até 2.04Ghz...
<Peste_Bubonica> tive um 1.70 478... era show... gastei tdo q tinha pra montar aquela zica...
<Peste_Bubonica> ahahaha
<chouga> Por que há programas que não podem ser executados com a virtualização?
<hggdh> chouga: alguns programas exigem contacto direto com o hardware; mais ainda, nem sempre a virtualização é completa (faltam emulações)
<chouga> hggdh: Valeu pela informação.
<epi2000> olá
<epi2000> estou precisando de um help
<chouga> epi2000: Se eu puder ajudar...
<epi2000> estou com um ubuntu server para teste ... eu estou tentando instalar nele um modem 3g Huawei para acessa-lo via ssh com a internet da tim
<chouga> epi2000: e?
<epi2000> não estou conseguindo conectar
<epi2000> no meu ubuntu desktop conecta de boa ...sozinho
<chouga> epi2000: Quando você conecta o modem aparece o que?
<epi2000> está dando uns erros
<chouga> epi2000: Quais são os erros?
<epi2000> generic-usb 0003:1A2C:0023.0004: usb_submit_urb(ctrkl) failed
<epi2000> sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, comand: Xpwrite, Read disk info 51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
<epi2000> o cursor fica piscando .. não voltou pro pronpt
<chouga> epi2000: Qual é a versão do Ubuntu?
<epi2000> server 32bits 11,10
<chouga> epi2000: Digite isso no terminal: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch-data usbutils
<chouga> epi2000: Depois digite isto: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch-data usbutils usb-modeswitch libusbmuxd1usbmuxd libusb-0.1-4 libusb-1.0-0
<chouga> epi2000: Quando acabar, reinicia o sistema.
<epi2000> ok
<epi2000> o primeiro comando já estava instalado : usb-modeswitch-data usbutils
<epi2000> o segundo deu um erro
<epi2000> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libusbmuxd1usbmuxd
<chouga> epi2000: Instala aqueles que der.
<chouga> epi2000: Deu esse erro pois este pacote não está no sistema.
<epi2000> os outros deram que já estão instalados
<chouga> epi2000: Ok, reinicia o sistema e tenta fazer o que você quer novamente.
<epi2000> vou tirar o modem 3g e o cabo da eth0 e dou um reboot
<hggdh> chouga: não seria libusbmuxd1 (out libusbmuxd2)?
<epi2000> já religou o server
<epi2000> ahora que espeta o modem 3g da aqueles erros de novo
<chouga> epi2000: Tenta a dica do colega hggdh: sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd1
<epi2000> ok
<chouga> epi2000: Você tem interface gráfica?
<epi2000> não ... é server puro ... só ssh
<hggdh> um instante -- o que tem um erro de CDROM a ver com o modem?
<hggdh> epi2000: estás com o Ubuntu carregado do CDROM?
<epi2000> não... eu instalei ele pelo cd-rom externo via usb ... agora eu tirei ele fora ... o ubuntu server está rodando na maquina em um compact flash
<hggdh> epi2000: tente usar o modem de novo
<chouga> epi2000: O hggdh vai tentar lhe ajudar, tenho que sair. Boa-sorte.
<epi2000> sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd1 ... instalou ..... sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd2 NÂO
<epi2000> obrigado
<epi2000> faço reboot de novo ?
<hggdh> epi2000: não deve ser necessário, mas não custa
<epi2000> ok.... vou fazer
<epi2000> continua dando as mensagens de erro ...
<hggdh> epi2000: quais são as mensagens (use pastebin se forem várias linhas)
<epi2000> desculpe o que é pastebin ?
<hggdh> !pastebin | epi2000
<ubotu-br> epi2000: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<hggdh> epi2000: rode, também, um 'lsusb' e coloque a saída no pastebin
<epi2000> lsusb está ok .... ele acho o modem huawei
<hggdh> epi2000: mostre-nos a linha com o modem
<epi2000> quando eu espeto o modem na usb é que dá as 2 mensagem de erro e fica piscando o cursor ... travado
<epi2000> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<hggdh> epi2000: são exatamente as duas mensagens que mostraste? Por que pelo menos uma delas refere-se a um CDROM
<hggdh> (eu diria, agora, que ambas referem-se ao CDROM
<hggdh> o que sugere que o CDROM está danificado...
<epi2000> então .. quando eu espete o modem na porta usb aparece : [  344.708269] sd 2:0:0:1: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<hggdh> epi2000: que unidade e filesystem está em sdb?
<epi2000> [  344.708798] sd 2:0:0:1: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<epi2000> [  304.873372] sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: Xprite, Read disk info 51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
<hggdh> epi2000: alias, 11.10 não mais é suportado
<epi2000> em sdb não tem nada montado
<hggdh> ah. Quando espetas o modem as mensagens sobre o sdb aparecem. Teu modem está sendo visto como um disco
<epi2000> eu tentei instalar a 13.04, mas deu erro de PAE ..acho
<hggdh> epi2000: use 12.04
<hggdh> 12.04 é suporte de longa duração
<epi2000> como eu faço para ele não ser visto como disco ?
<epi2000> é melhor atualizar pelo apt-get distro-update ?
<hggdh> o sistema deveria fazer isto automagicamente (via um USB mode switch).
<epi2000> meu hardware não deixou instalar uma versao mais nova
<hggdh> não, dist-upgrade NÃO muda de versão. Podes usar sudo do-release-upgrade
<epi2000> estou fazendo o sudo do-release-upgrade
<hggdh> vai demorar :-)
<epi2000> putz
<JoaoSantana> olá para todos
<rogerio> pessoal boa noite alguém pode me explicar como aumenta o nivel de compactação arquivos no ubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-06
<epi2000> alguém pode me dar um help com um modem 3g ?
<Kell> O site do Ubuntu está tão bonito.
<Kell> Tem alguém?
<Kell> Alguém?
<CyL> !alguem | Kell
<ubotu-br> Kell: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Kell> Olá, Cyl.
<Kell> Digo, CyL.
<CyL> Kell: ola
 * al4nc4ds hello world!
<Kell> Tudo bem?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, qual a dúvida?
<CyL> Kell: tem alguma duvida?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: ?
<Kell> Não. Entrei para conhecer o chat.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, desculpe-me. Queria falar com Kell
<Kell> Obrigado.
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, OK.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, aquela fala do bot foi pra isso?
<CyL> Kell: bem vindo, a maior vocacao aqui e a retirada de duvidas
<Kell> Muito obrigado.
<Kell> (-:
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: apenas um factoide devido ao elevado numero de pseudo perguntas com a palavra alguem
<AlexandreMBM> !detalhes
<ubotu-br> Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<AlexandreMBM> !melhor
<ubotu-br> Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<AlexandreMBM> !help
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<AlexandreMBM> !paciencia
<ubotu-br> não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<CyL> !bot | AlexandreMBM
<ubotu-br> AlexandreMBM: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: nao precisava acionar todos os factoides. pode brincar cpm o bor no pvt tambem
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu sabia. Mas e Kell?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, aquele factóide falta nisso.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: ?
<CyL> !o4o
<ubotu-br> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Guest87965> Boa noite a todos
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, vou conhecer o bot em PVT
<CyL> Guest87965: boa noite
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: fique a vontade
<Guest87965> Obrigado Alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não estava funcionando quando eu quis dias atrás
<AlexandreMBM> Guest87965, quem é?
<Guest87965> oi
<Kell> Por que as pessoas estão caladas?
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, é assim mesmo
<Guest87965> Estou tentando mudar meu nome mas nao muda
<Guest87965> o nick
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, conversar toma tempo
<CyL> Kell: nos estamos conversando
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, não conversam sobre qualquer coisa
<ClaudioMagno> agora mudou
<ClaudioMagno> rs
<Kell> Conversam sobre o quê?
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, geralmente é para "tirar dúvidas", ajudar uns aos outros
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, meu nome também é Magno
<CyL> Kell: nem todos estao online, muito embora deixem seus clientes conectados
<ClaudioMagno> Opa..
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, você quisa falar comigo ou com outro Alexandre?
<ClaudioMagno> Legal rs
<Kell> Entendi.
<Kell> Todos estão AFK.
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, ou não
<ClaudioMagno> Preciso de uma informacao
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, é uma questão de interesse, penso
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, diz
<ClaudioMagno> Meu ubuntu é o 13
<ClaudioMagno> Seguinte
<CyL> Kell: nao necessariamente, alguns preferem se restringir a responder dusvidas tecnicas, que e a vocacao deste canal como eu disse
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, tipo isso que está começando com o ClaudioMagno
<Kell> Interesses sadios são ótimos.
<Kell> Observando-os.
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, não dá pra generalizar o que é sadio aqui
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, nerdez também faz mal
<Kell> Por quê?
<ClaudioMagno> Ao passar um certo tempo (nao marquei os minutos) o sistema entra em modo de espera, e ao voltar quando ponho a senha, ele fechou todos os programas como se tivesse reiniciado
<ClaudioMagno> Gostaria que nao se comportasse dessa forma
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, chute: pode ser problema de hardware
<Kell> Eu preciso passa uns dias com vocês.
<Kell> Digo, passar.
<ClaudioMagno> Nao seria alguma configuracao especifica?
<AlexandreMBM> Kell,  por que?
<Kell> Estou a fim de conhecer mais o mundo da informática.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, se não me engano, o reinicio de depois de uma atualização não é feito sozinho.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, existem configurações de energia, mas não acho que por padrão o comportamento seja esse que você descreveu
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: O computador chega a hibernar?
<Kell> Sobre o que eu puder nutrir de vocês.
<ClaudioMagno> sim
<ClaudioMagno> hiberna
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, significa que ele volta ao mesmo estado de antes?
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: esta criptografando o disco?
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: vc esta usando criptografia de disco inteiro?
<Kell> Alexandre...
<Kell> Por que eles fazem mal?
<ClaudioMagno> quando hiberna volta ao estado de antes. bom tem horas que apenas desliga o monitor e depois so pede a senha e volta de onde parou. e tem momentos que desliga o monitor e volta como se tivesse desligado, porque a tela é a mesma de quando inicia, ponho a senha e quando entra esta todos os programas fechados que eu tava trabalhando
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, referi-me a 'ser nerd', eu, você, qualquer um
<ClaudioMagno> nao sei se esta criptografando
<Kell> Pessoas têm escolhas, Alexandre.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, é uma instalação nova?
<ClaudioMagno> sim
<ClaudioMagno> instalcao nova
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, sim, elas podem ser boa ou não.
<ClaudioMagno> instalacao*
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: A sua colocacao nao esta clara, o erro e intermitente, ocorre somente ao hibermar, somente ao suspender ou nos dois casos?
<Kell> Isso, amigo.
<AlexandreMBM> s/boa/boas
<Kell> Entendi.
<Kell> Alexandre...
<Kell> Você é uma pessoa boa?
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, use <TAB> para autocompletar os apelidos
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, isso chama a atenção de seu interlocutor
<Kell> Interessante.
<Kell> Obrigado.
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, eu não falei de pessoas
<ClaudioMagno> acho que me referi errado mesmo. acho que o comportamento nao é de hibernacao.
<CyL> Kell, AlexandreMBM: poderiam continuar a conversa no #ubuntu-br-offtopic ?
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, eu falei de escolhas
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sim
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, sim?
<AlexandreMBM> Kell, estou lá
<Kell> AlexandreMBM: Me ensine.
<CyL> Kell: /join #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ClaudioMagno> Sou programador de c++ , estou estudando ruby agora e fui "obrigado"a usar o linux. iniciante no linux
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, digitou rápido ou tem alias?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, "obrigado" quer dizer que você não está gostando?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: nao tenho alias e estou no android :)
<ClaudioMagno> Estou gostando sim.
<ClaudioMagno> So quero resolver isso que esta enchendo o saco ja. rs
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, você quem instalou o sistema?
<ClaudioMagno> de vez em quando quando me ausento um pouco, e volto, tenho que reabrir tudo de novo rs
<ClaudioMagno> sim. eu baixei uma imagem e copiei pra um cd
<ClaudioMagno> dvd*
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: quando o computador hiberna, ele salva o estado atual para um arquivo no disco, que enlido no proximo "boot", quando ele suspende, onestadonatual permanece em ram, mas a atividade da maquina e reduzida ao minimo
<ClaudioMagno> Entao é na suspenssao o problema mesmo pela sua explicacao que entendi
<ClaudioMagno> o que acontece é que o estado atual esta se perdendo ( nao ficando na ram)
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: ele chega a realizar um novo boot a[os a suspensao, ou so o estado dos programas em execucao e perdido?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, então a máquina não faz um "novo boot"?
<ClaudioMagno> so o estado dos programas em execucao que é perdido
<ClaudioMagno> nao
<ClaudioMagno> bom... pelo menos eu acho.. tenho quase certeza. a nao ser que eu nao estou percebendo o tempo ne.. pode ser que esta fazendo um novo boot e eu nao percebi ainda. porque se fizer o boot ele faz sozinho ate a tela inicial de login.
<Kell> Muito obrigado pela atenção.
<Kell> Até mais. Abraço!
<ClaudioMagno> acho que vou fazer um teste.. vou parar de mexer e ficar olhando pra tela ate acontecer
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, tem um arquivo de log pra ver
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, deixar eu achar o caminho
<ClaudioMagno> porque eu ainda vi acontendo pra ter certeza. quando vejo ja aconteceu
<ClaudioMagno> blz
<ClaudioMagno> nao vi quis dizer
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: vc ja deu boot desde a ultima vez que aconteceu?
<ClaudioMagno> nao
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: como e programador, suponho que saiba o que e um pastebin?
<AlexandreMBM> /var/log/pm-powersave.log
<AlexandreMBM> /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<AlexandreMBM> paste.ubuntu.com
<ClaudioMagno> nao sei rs
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, por favor, post os dois arquivos naquele site
<AlexandreMBM> s/post/poste
<CyL> !pastebin | ClaudioMagno
<ubotu-br> ClaudioMagno: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<ClaudioMagno> humm legal
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: aproveite e poste o resultado de 'sudo dmesg' no terminal
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, como listar os comando do bot?
<AlexandreMBM> s/comando/comandos
<CyL> @list
<ubotu-br> CyL: Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Later, Misc, Owner, PackageInfo, and User
<CyL> @list user
<ubotu-br> CyL: capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, register, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, e os factóides?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: acho que nao tem como
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, vixe! bola de cristal?
<CyL> @list encyclopedia
<ubotu-br> CyL: addeditor, editors, ftlogin, ignore, ignorelist, lookup, moderators, removeeditor, sync, and unignore
<ClaudioMagno> O que eu coloco no campo Poster: ?
<ClaudioMagno> esquece. meu nome rs
<CyL> @help encyclopedia lookup
<ubotu-br> CyL: (encyclopedia lookup --Future Command-- [<author>]) -- Looks up factoids created or edited by <author>, <author> defaults to you.
<ClaudioMagno> postei
<CyL> @encyclopedi lookup
<CyL> @encyclopedia lookup
<ubotu-br> CyL: Authored Found: alguém@anyone, 32ou64, obrigado@behaviour, linguagem@language, pergunta@ask, melhor@best, lingua@language, socorro@ops, alguem@anyone, comportamento@behaviour
<ubotu-br> CyL: Edited Found: precise, lts, tty, repeat, usb, language, tamanho, bot, melhor@best, anyone
<CyL> :D
<ClaudioMagno> postei o resultado de dmesg tambem
<ClaudioMagno> postei la como pediu
<CyL> ClaudioMagno: e qual o link?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, qual os links?
<ClaudioMagno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848631/
<ClaudioMagno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848641/
<CyL> E o dmeag?
<CyL> *dmesg
<DanCosta> Galera, boa noite! Eu instalei o Kubuntu-Desktop no meu Ubuntu 13.04, mas não gostei muito dele e estou querendo remover. Só que não consigo. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, não consegue por que?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, acho que não vou conseguir lhe ajudar
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, vejamos o dmesg
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, essa instalação data de quando?
<DanCosta> Não sei, AlexandreMBM. Já fucei pela Web, encontrei alguns comandos (um inclusive enorme), mas não funciona.
<ClaudioMagno> ontem
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, tem muito repositório acrescentado?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, tipo o que?
<ClaudioMagno> acho que nao
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, você acha que o sistema está padrão, ainda? Pergunto, do CD?
<CyL> Bom senhores, boa noite
<DanCosta> Vou procurar o link aqui para você ver, AlexandreMBM.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, aguardamos o link do dmesg
<ClaudioMagno> Acho que sim. baixei antes de ontem, é pra estar ainda bem atual ne
<DanCosta> Aqui, AlexandreMBM: http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/08/aprenda-remover-o-kde-do-ubuntu.html
<dexteer_> e ae galera boa noite!
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, pergunto "por ter recebido" modificações POR VOCÊ ou outro administrador
<dexteer_> instalei o ubuntu 13.04 hoje
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, você instalou Kubuntu de CD Kubuntu?
<DanCosta> não, AlexandreMBM.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ou você instalou kubuntu (pacotes) em um Ubuntu?
<DanCosta> Instalei via terminal, com o comando "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, e o dmesg?
<dexteer_> e as letras da tela do meu login estão todas quadradas, o que posso fazer?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, sudo dmesg > arquivo.txt
<AlexandreMBM> dexteer_, ilegíveis? ou é apenas uma questão de fonte?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, o comando que a página ensina "falha"?
<dexteer_> ilegíveis
<dexteer_> fica uns quadrados no lugar das letras
<dexteer_> fiquei sem entender
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, paste.ubuntu.com com o resultado dele
<ClaudioMagno> conteudo do dmesg
<ClaudioMagno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848653/
<dexteer_> e o meu microfone tbm não funfa
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, veja linhas como a 426
<AlexandreMBM> dexteer_, quanto ao microfone poder configuração de volume
<AlexandreMBM> dexteer_, já tentou skype
<dexteer_> sim
<AlexandreMBM> dexteer_, aqui um microfone me aborrece com mau contato
<dexteer_> foi a primeira coisa que pensei
<AlexandreMBM> dexteer_, é outra possibilidade
<dexteer_> mais o microfone é do meu note
<dexteer_> é dele mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, estou pesquisando o erro no Google
<dexteer_> antes não tava conseguindo ouvir o som
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, sugiro fazê-lo também
<dexteer_> ai tive que formatar o pc pra poder o som voltar
<ClaudioMagno> blz
<dexteer_> agora é o microfone que não funda
<dexteer_> funfa*
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, http://goo.gl/llRNQ
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59069
<ubotu-br> Freedesktop bug 59069 in Driver/nouveau "nouveau E[ DRM] fail ttm_validate" [Major,New]
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, qual é sua placa de vídeo?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, paste o resultado de lspci > arquivo.txt
<ClaudioMagno> geoforce 9000
<ClaudioMagno> acho que é isso
<ClaudioMagno> é um not hp pavilon
<DanCosta> Com relação ao paste.ubuntu.com, como eu procedo, AlexandreMBM?
<AlexandreMBM> !pastebin | DanCosta
<ubotu-br> DanCosta: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<ClaudioMagno> e um Pavillion DV9700
<DanCosta> Eu devo postar a URL resultante então, obrigado!
<ClaudioMagno> 9000*
<DanCosta> Aqui está: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848661/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, sim. é
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, como está o funcionamento do sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, tem certeza de que você está a usar o KDE?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ou você se refere apenas à tela de boot ser com o logo do Kubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, facilitaria o resultado do comando lspci
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, mas o site do modelo de seu notebook parece ser esse: http://goo.gl/vmTsp
<DanCosta> Ele funciona normalmente, AlexandreMBM. E sim, é o KDE plasma. Eu, porém, não simpatizei com ele.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, ele pode variar em três modelos de adaptador de vídeo
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, um momento. Vou ver o comando e propor algo diferente: excluir os nomes que não existe.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, porque digamos, você quer remover 30 coisas mas só tem mesmo 20 delas instaladas, então dá erro
<ClaudioMagno> É esse ai mesmo
<DanCosta> Compreendo, AlexandreMBM.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, mas o vídeo pode variar em três modelos
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, por favor, paste
<ClaudioMagno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848672/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, outra questão é saber se o comando é ideal para o ambiente do UBuntu
<AlexandreMBM> A quem se interessou por ajudar o ClaudioMagno, o lspci dele:
<AlexandreMBM> http://goo.gl/vmTsp
<AlexandreMBM> não
<AlexandreMBM> esse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848672/
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, ante mais nada, vamos simplesmente deixar o sistema atualizado, se ele já não está
<ClaudioMagno> ok
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, não sei se de ontem pra hoje você já fez
<DanCosta> AlexandreMBM, se não me engano o comando é para o Ubuntu 12.10 e 12.04, na época da postagem o 13.04 não havia sido lançado. Mas, acredito eu, que ele pode funcionar.
<ClaudioMagno> fiz nao
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, faça:
<ClaudioMagno> ok
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get update
<AlexandreMBM> depois:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> ou simplesmente use o Gerenciador e Atualizações
<AlexandreMBM> dará o mesmo resultado
<ClaudioMagno> baixando...
<ClaudioMagno> intalando...
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, então eu vou reformulá-lo para que ele execute sem erros, apenas. mas você executa-o por sua própria conta e risco. quero dizer: ele pode estar incompleto e deixar coisa
<ClaudioMagno> pronto
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, OK? É só excluir os pacotes que já não existem. Faço isso pra você. Por favor, aguardeme.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, instalou muita coisa?
<DanCosta> Tudo bem, AlexandreMBM
<ClaudioMagno> acho nao.. porque foi rapido
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, faça testes, agora, enquanto eu continuo a atender ao DanCosta
<ClaudioMagno> vlw
<ClaudioMagno> obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, e verei o lspci
<ClaudioMagno> blz
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, tem como ver, depois vemos o log da instalação.
<ClaudioMagno> ok.. vou parar de mexer entao pro negocio acontecer
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, na verdade, vamos fazer uma simulação, antes, sem efetivamente remover algo
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, aguarde aí, por favor
<DanCosta> Ok, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848707/plain/
<AlexandreMBM> adicionada a opção -s
<AlexandreMBM> faça paste do resultado
 * AlexandreMBM está achando que o problema do ClaudioMagno não foi resolvido
<AlexandreMBM> claudio, não resolveu, né?
<ClaudioMagno> nao
<ClaudioMagno> aconteceu a mesma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, vamos continuar
<ClaudioMagno> agora eu vi
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, ainda não olhei o lspci
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, atendi ao DanCosta
<ClaudioMagno> ele apaga a tela. depois em questao de segundos volta na tela de quando inicia o computador
<DanCosta> Está certo, AlexandreMBM.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, incomoda-se de fazer paste, para eu ver?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, parece que o que está em RAM é perdido, como você tinha dito
<ClaudioMagno> o lspci  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848724/
<DanCosta> Não, AlexandreMBM. Eu estou apenas criando uma conta no launchpad para poder pegar o comando.
<ClaudioMagno> é...
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<AlexandreMBM> Para você ver: não é nenhuma das três da página
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, não entendi. Pegar o comando?
<AlexandreMBM> Não precisa criar conta. Espere-me.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, vou ver aqui
<ClaudioMagno> Acha que pode ser problema de driver com a placa de video?
<DanCosta> O que você me enviou, AlexandreMBM
<DanCosta> Mas já fiz aqui
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, então OK
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, eu não sabia que ia lhe requerer autenticação, aquele link
<DanCosta> Sem problemas, AlexandreMBM. Aí está o resultado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848731/
<ClaudioMagno> Bom, pelo menos parece que isso de fato nao é um tipo de configuracao ne?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, parece bug
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, participe de bug 1072403, para descobrir
<ubotu-br> bug 1072403 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[GeForce 8600M GT] Unity and GnomeShell hang or crash with nouveau kernel error messages "fail ttm_validate", "validate vram_list" and "validate: -12"" (affected: 2, heat: 12) [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072403
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, se não for a mesma coisa, é muito relacionado
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, qual é o resultado de sudo apt-get check ?
<AlexandreMBM> paste, por favor
<DanCosta> Tudo bem, AlexandreMBM
<DanCosta> Aqui está, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848738/
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, conte lá (em inglês) o que acontece com você
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, pode fazê-lo?
<ClaudioMagno> vou tentar, usando o google traslate
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, um momento; estou fazendo mais de uma coisa ao mesmo tempo.
<DanCosta> Sem problemas, AlexandreMBM. Eu espero.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, vamos facilitar as coisas...
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<AlexandreMBM> se curioso, depois: pastebinit -h
<DanCosta> Ok, AlexandreMBM.
<AlexandreMBM> mas um teste simples será:
<AlexandreMBM> echo "meu primeiro pastebinit" | pastebinit
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, eu posso lhe ajudar
<DanCosta> Eu devo colocar esta instrução de php no terminal, AlexandreMBM?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, http://beta.etherpad.org/p/ClaudioMagno
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, redija aí
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, não é uma instrução de PHP. Coincide. É shell.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, é um teste, apenas. Você receber um link já.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, é para fazer prático postar em paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, então, se eu lhe pedisse o resultado do lspci, você faria:
<AlexandreMBM> lspci | pastebinit
<AlexandreMBM> E só. Sem precisar copiar e colocar, salvar arquivo etc.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, vale pra você.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, você não entrou lá?
<AlexandreMBM> É um editor colaborativo. Você vai entender o propósito
<DanCosta> Já o instalei, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, fez o teste com sucesso?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, cadê você?
<DanCosta> Sim, AlexandreMBM. Aqui está o resultado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848760/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, voltermos à questão, então
<AlexandreMBM> s/voltermos/voltemos
<DanCosta> Ok, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, mesmo que eu estanque, outra pessoas poderão tentar nos ajudar
<DanCosta> Entendo
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, calma aí..
<DanCosta> Tudo bem, AlexandreMBM
<ClaudioMagno> Legal. digitei la. voce esta vendo?
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, acabei me distraindo. Volto já lá.
<ClaudioMagno> blz
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, apt-cache policy libatk-wrapper-java default-jre java2-runtime libatk-wrapper-java-jni | pastebinit
<DanCosta> Ok
<DanCosta> AlexandreMBM, aí está: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848784/
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, estou falando por lá.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, mas também preciso dar atenção ao DanCosta aqui
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, DanCosta, por favor, sejam compreensivos se eu for lento
<DanCosta> Não se precoupe com isso da minha parte, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, sudo apt-get install default-jre | pastebinit
<AlexandreMBM> isso instalará uma coisa
<DanCosta> Ok, AlexandreMBM
<DanCosta> Aí está, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848795/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, agora teste o último comando de simulação, mas ao fim dele acrescente:
<AlexandreMBM> [ESPAÇO | pastebinit
<AlexandreMBM> [ESPAÇO] | pastebinit
<DanCosta> Ok
<DanCosta> Aqui está, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848812/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, parece que você me deu o comando errado. Eu vou reformular e paste
<DanCosta> Eu acho que sim, tem coisa demais.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ele já parou?
<DanCosta> Já
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, desculpe-me, nada serio. Ele apenas está listando todos os pacotes
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, você me entendeu errado.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, é isso:
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848824/plain/
<AlexandreMBM> depois me dê o link
<DanCosta> Aqui está, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848828/
<DanCosta> Mas, espere um momento, AlexandreMBM. Eu vou postar para você algumas coisas que apareceram no terminal.
<DanCosta> Aqui está: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848837/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, parece tudo OK!
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, você só tem que repetir sem a opção "-s"
<DanCosta> Ok, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, que eu não esteja errado!
<AlexandreMBM> rsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> ESPERER
<DanCosta> Sim (rsrsrs) e sim...
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, espere
<DanCosta> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, sudo apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<DanCosta> AlexandreMBM, aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848856/:
<DanCosta> Eu acho que errei, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848856/
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, OK.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, até a próxima.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, salvei aqui também.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, não
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, você não comentou
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, se não comentar, eu o farei
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, mas não em seu nome
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, é o bug 1072403
<ubotu-br> bug 1072403 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[GeForce 8600M GT] Unity and GnomeShell hang or crash with nouveau kernel error messages "fail ttm_validate", "validate vram_list" and "validate: -12"" (affected: 2, heat: 12) [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072403
<ClaudioMagno> comentar o que?
<AlexandreMBM> O que estávamos fazendo.
<ClaudioMagno> ahh ta
<ClaudioMagno> pode comentar ai , fico muito agradecido. voce foi de muita ajuda
<ClaudioMagno> Eu vou indo nessa.
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, mas seria melhor você fazê-lo
<ClaudioMagno> boa madrugada a todos
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, eu ia traduzir, pra você ver o conteúdo
<ClaudioMagno> Vou indo. se nao perco a mulher rs
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, mas OK. Então eu faço?
<ClaudioMagno> ok
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, faço?
<ClaudioMagno> sim
<ClaudioMagno> por favor
<AlexandreMBM> ClaudioMagno, até
<ClaudioMagno> até
<ClaudioMagno> valeu
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, voltemos
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, você não errou
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, era isso que eu queria
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, o problema é que o comando, do jeito que está, está tirando coisa que talvez você não queria perder
<DanCosta> Entendo
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, modemos modificá-lo para manter essas coisas
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, primeiramente eu vou listar o que "eu acho" que você quereria manter
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, k3b chromium-browser gimp mplayer
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e talvez mais coisa
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, só você pescando da lista "Rmv"
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, aconselho olhá-la com cuidado
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, depois poderia alterar o comando para manter o que você quiser
<DanCosta> Eu acredito que ele vai desinstalar estes programas que já vieram pré-instalados no kubuntu
<DanCosta> Ou não. Existe essa possibilidade.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, o comando está mais guloso.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ele só vai desintalar o que está na lista.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ele não está mexendo com o conjunto ubuntu-desktop.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, mas gimp e mplayer parece que não fazem parte do conjunto ubuntu-desktop
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, então ele está se propondo a tirá-los, por causa das dependências
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, tem como evitar isso
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, pesque da lista aquilo que você CONHECE e quer manter
<DanCosta> Então, quer dizer que se eu deixar o comando do jeito que está, ele vai remover até alguns programas que eu tenho instalado no Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, não é bem isso.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, eu não acho que gimp seja do ubuntu-desktop.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, k3b eu sei que não é.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, quanto a outros casos, não sei.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, o fato é que ele não está maculando o conjunto do pacote ubuntu-desktop
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, na verdade, está até um ponto...
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, por isso que o comando termina com "&& sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, para reestabelecer o conjunto ubuntu-desktop
<DanCosta> Eu tenho o gimp instalado no ubuntu. Mas se ele for desinstalado, depois eu instalo de novo.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, sim, você pode adotar essa estratégia.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ou, se quer manter muita coisa, eu posso ir alterando o comando de acordo com sua vontade
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, a boa notícia é que o comando não está mais quebrado.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, vai funcionar...
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, foi simulado.
<DanCosta> Se você puder fazer com que continue o gimp, o openjdk7 e o okular. Eu ficaria muito grato, ou melhor, muito mais grato ainda.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e o resto da lista, olhou?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e k3b, chromium-browser e mplayer?
<DanCosta> O k3b, para falar a verdade, eu nem sei o que é rsrsrs
<DanCosta> O mplayer é um reprodutor que eu também não conheço
<AlexandreMBM> É o gravador de CD/DVD do KDE. Ele é muito completo
<AlexandreMBM> Mas manter k3b faria manter muitas libs do KDE.
<AlexandreMBM> Só que você não perceberia presença de KDE, seria só para o K3b funcionar
<DanCosta> Eu acredito que posso instalá-lo no ubuntu depois. Ou não?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, todos eles.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, acontece que talvez terá de fazer novo download
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e, por exemplo, se o kubuntu é todo limpo, quando você for instalar um k3b, ele instalar de volta as dependências que forem do k3b
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, isso seria um download desnecessário, mas no futuro
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, o que faço?
<DanCosta> Compreendo, então é melhor deixá-los.
<DanCosta> Evita retrabalho desnecessário
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e acabo de descobri uma inconsistência no teste. Vou corrigir no próximo.
<DanCosta> Tudo certo, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, novo teste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848926/plain/
<DanCosta> Tudo certo
<DanCosta> Vou fazê-lo aqui
<DanCosta> Aqui está, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848928/
<DanCosta> E o resultado do terminal, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848937/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, eu errei a sintaxe
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, espera aí
<DanCosta> Porém eu acredito que errei ao nomear o openjdk. Se não me engano é 'openjdk6' e não, 'openjdk7'
<DanCosta> Tudo certo, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, parece que do jeito que eu pensava fazer não dá
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, mas a estratégia de instalar depois, ou em seguida, no mesmo comando, dá
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, quer assim?
<DanCosta> Tudo bem, o principal está sendo feito, que é remover o kubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, teste isso:
<AlexandreMBM> (sudo apt-get install -s openjdk-7-jre okular gimp-plugin-registry gimp-gutenprintgimp-gmic gimp-flegita gimp k3b mplayer) | pastebinit
<DanCosta> Ok, AlexandreMBM
<DanCosta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848972/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, você tirou os parêntes foi?
<DanCosta> Não, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e no terminal, apareceu algo?
<DanCosta> Sim, isto: "E: Impossível encontrar o pacote gimp-gutenprintgimp-gmic"
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, conserto já isso
<DanCosta> Ok, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> (sudo apt-get install -s openjdk-7-jre okular gimp-plugin-registry gimp-gutenprint gimp-gmic gimp-flegita gimp k3b mplayer 2>&1) | pastebinit
<DanCosta> Vou testar, AlexandreMBM
<DanCosta> AlexandreMBM, aqui está o resultado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848994/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, espero que nada apareça no terminal, e que esteja tudo OK, que não seja infrutífero
<DanCosta> Foi o que aconteceu, AlexandreMBM.
<AlexandreMBM> Espero que seja o último teste para irmos ao "vamo ver":
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848997/plain/
<DanCosta> rsrsrsrs
<DanCosta> Creio que foi o resultado esperado, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848998/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, chegou a sua hora mas...
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, tem duas surpresas
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, que vai desintalar as coisas, está confirmado.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, que não vai ter erros aos reafirmar o ubuntu-desktop, é outro assunto
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, as chances para dar errado são mínimas, eu quero crer rsrsrs
<DanCosta> E eu também, AlexandreMBM. Mas é um preço que devo pagar
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, do último teste, apenas tire a opção '-s'
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, porque quero ver o paste depois
<AlexandreMBM> Oops
<AlexandreMBM> deixe que faço isso, pois tem mais
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, mais de um
<DanCosta> sim, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, seja feliz rsrsrs:
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849005/plain/
<DanCosta> rsrsrsrs
<DanCosta> Vamos lá!!
<DanCosta> Está demorando um pouco aqui. Será que ele vai ter que fazer o download do ubuntu, AlexandreMBM?
<AlexandreMBM> Normal. Eu espero que vá tudo para o pastebinit
<AlexandreMBM> Se der erro com o pastebinit, temos os logs
<DanCosta> Ok
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, está fazendo todas aquelas remoções, e depois, algumas adições não previstas (para reestabelecer o ubuntu-desktop)
<DanCosta> Compreendo, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, qual é cliente que você está usando?
<DanCosta> O firefox, AlexandreMBM
<DanCosta> AlexandreMBM, ainda não terminou de executar o comando e parece que ainda vai demorar muito. Eu tenho que ir dormir, mas  eu vou deixar o notebook ligado e conectado a Internet.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, tem processamento?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, guarde o link resultado.
<DanCosta> Na realidade não aparece nada aqui no terminal. Acredito que só irá aparecer o link após ele terminar tudo.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, eu sei. Mas abrindo OUTRO terminal, ou o Monitor do Sistema, da pra ver o movimento do processador.
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, também o led do movimento de disco sinaliza algo.
<DanCosta> Eu abri outro terminal só que não mostra nada a respeito do processador, AlexandreMBM. Será que ele já terminou de executar o comando?
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, comando top
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ou comando htop
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, qual é o resultado do seguinte?
<AlexandreMBM> ps aux | grep apt
<DanCosta> VOu ver aqui
<DanCosta> vou dar um paste
<DanCosta> Aqui está, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849119/
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ainda está fazendo as remoções
 * al4nc4ds www.hackertest.net
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, ver movimento em disco ou no top
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, pode abrir o Monitor do Sistema.
<DanCosta> SIm
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, sim o que?
<DanCosta> No monitor de sistema mostra que apenas 5% da CPU está sendo usada
<DanCosta> 30% da memória RAM
<DanCosta> Ao todo possui 208 processos, mas só 1 está ativo
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e qual é?
<DanCosta> O Xorg
<DanCosta> Não sei o que é, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, led de disco; mexe?
<DanCosta> De vez em quando
<DanCosta> De uns 4 em 4 segundos
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, teve nada de mais não, muito provavelmente, mas acho que eu lhe fiz uma raiva
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, é o seguinte, acho que ele parou numa pergunta inicial!
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, tipo, continuar? yes ou no
<DanCosta> Ah...
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, da próxima vez não use o pastebinit no vamos ver.
<DanCosta> tá certo
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, e eu deixaria a máquina ligada por segurança. Eu posso estar errado e ser ruim encerrar o processo.
<AlexandreMBM> às 6horas da manhã você encerra. DESCULPE-ME por isso
<AlexandreMBM> Tenho quase certeza que ele parou para perguntar yes ou no
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não coloco minha mão no fogo.
<AlexandreMBM> Desculpe-me mesmo, pela perda de tempo!
<DanCosta> Olha, deu isso aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849143/
<AlexandreMBM> Ele só não pararia se houve a opção -y
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, claro. O negócio está rodando e você tentou uma segunda vez. É assim mesmo.
<AlexandreMBM> Não foi, você acaba de tentar uma segunda vez, não foi?
<DanCosta> Foi
<AlexandreMBM> No outro terminal.
<DanCosta> No mesmo
<DanCosta> eu dei um ctrl + z
<AlexandreMBM> Ctrl+Z levou o processo para segundo plano
<AlexandreMBM> Como é uma instalação, ele se reserva, com essa trava
<DanCosta> como eu mato esse processo?
<AlexandreMBM> Ele trava logo no início, antes de fazer qualquer coisa
<AlexandreMBM> Matar ele é simples
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o que estou dizendo é que não tenho segurança se você deve fazer isso
<AlexandreMBM> Você marcou o tempo
<AlexandreMBM> Eu posso estar errado quanto a ele ter parado em "yes ou no"
<AlexandreMBM> E se eu estiver errado, matar o processo vai tornar algumas coisas inconsitentes
<DanCosta> Compreendo
<DanCosta> Mas não entendi a respeito de "marcar o tempo"
<AlexandreMBM> Por isso eu lhe peço que, primeiro me desculpe, e depois, deixei mais tempo, por segurança.
<AlexandreMBM> Ela pode estar fazenda nada. Ou pode estar.
<AlexandreMBM> Você acha que faz quanto tempo que começou esse comando?
<AlexandreMBM> s/deixei/deixe
<DanCosta> Mais de 1 hora
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, bom, eu estou aqui para me oferecer para resolver algo. Quer arriscar parar?
<DanCosta> Quero
<AlexandreMBM> (parar antes da hora, que eu digo)
<AlexandreMBM> No mesmo terminal, que está comande
<AlexandreMBM> fg
<AlexandreMBM> Isso trará o processo para primeiro plano.
<DanCosta> Já fiz
<AlexandreMBM> Quando ele vier, Ctrl+C
<AlexandreMBM> Isso vai pará-lo.
<AlexandreMBM> Primeira coisa depois:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get check
<AlexandreMBM> Isso vai checar como ficaram as coisas.
<DanCosta> Eu acho que Ctrl+C não funcionou. Apareceu isso aqui: ^C
<DanCosta> agora ele morreu
<DanCosta> Depois eu fiz a checagem e apreceu o mesmo que isto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849143/
<DanCosta> Fiz aqui de novo e tive outro resultado, AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849160/
<AlexandreMBM> Faça:
<AlexandreMBM> apt-get -f install
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get -f install
<AlexandreMBM> (sem mais pastebinit; chega dele por hoje)
<DanCosta> Já fiz, aqui o resultado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849165/
<DanCosta> Acho que deu certo
<AlexandreMBM> Não deu. Tem mais trava. Repita:
<AlexandreMBM> ps aux | grep apt
<DanCosta> Está acontecendo a mesma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> Qual é o resultado de ps aux | grep apt?
<DanCosta> O mesmo do último que eu mandei
<DanCosta> do mesmo tipo
<AlexandreMBM> de ps?
<DanCosta> sim
<AlexandreMBM> sudo killall apt-get
<AlexandreMBM> depois:
<AlexandreMBM> ps aux | grep apt
<DanCosta> a mesma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> sudo kill -9 5832
<AlexandreMBM> sudo kill -9 6180
<AlexandreMBM> sudo kill -9 6181
<DanCosta> Acabei de fazê-los
<DanCosta> Depois do ps esse foi o resultado: "danilo    7588  0.0  0.0  13656   956 pts/0    S+   05:04   0:00 grep --color=auto apt"
<AlexandreMBM> OK
<AlexandreMBM> agora:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get check
<DanCosta> "Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto"
<DanCosta> Esse foi o resultado
<DanCosta> Agora voltou tudo ao normal
<AlexandreMBM> Graças a Deus!
<DanCosta> Depois eu tento retirar o kubuntu
<DanCosta> Muito obrigado, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> É só fazer a mesma coisa sem pastebinit
<AlexandreMBM> Vá dar certo
<AlexandreMBM> Você vai ver que ele vai perguntar..
<AlexandreMBM> Outro dia...
<AlexandreMBM> Desculpe-me por todo esse tempo perdido
<AlexandreMBM> Espero que você tenha aprendido algo
<AlexandreMBM> Se quiser, por perguntar coisas que fizemos que eu explico
<AlexandreMBM> Ao menos isso.
<DanCosta> Se eu não tivesse com tanto sono eu perguntava mesmo. Mas muito obrigado! Sério mesmo! Você me ajudou bastante!
<DanCosta> Eu só tenho a agradecer
<DanCosta> Muito obrigado, AlexandreMBM! Até a próxima!
<AlexandreMBM> DanCosta, até
<ujjain> oiii, tem um brasileiro que me pode ajudar com portugues?
<ujjain> "voce quem sabe!" < what does this mean?
<ujjain> "se voce quiser sair comigo e maus pais sem compromisso..." < and what does this mean? that I shouldn't be scared of her parents or that she doesn't want me to get my hopes up of a relationship?
<epi2000> bom dia ... não estou consigo rodar a vmware dentro do meu ubuntu 64bits
<epi2000> diz que eu preciso antes de executar alguns modulos tem que sr recompilados e carregados
<epi2000> alguém pode me ajudar com instalação da vmware ?
<Ernandes> nao gosto de vwware
<CyL> Ernandes: Acho que ele perguntou se alguém podia ajudar
<CyL> epi2000: Não tenho meita experiencia com vmware, mas posso tentar
<CyL> *muita
<epi2000> da dando um erro e eu já tentei alguns tutoriais sem sucesso
<epi2000> "VMware Kernel Module Updater"     Before you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and loaded inti into running kernel
<CyL> epi2000: Não é um erro, é uma mensagem de informação
<epi2000> o que eu devo fazer ?
<CyL> epi2000: O VMWare está dizendo que vc precisa instalar alguns módulos de kernel antes de executar ele, normalmente isso é feito durante a instalação do programa
<CyL> epi2000: Vc executou o instalador como root?
<epi2000> eu refiz alguns tutoriais mas não deu certo tb
<CyL> epi2000: Talvez seja melhor seguir instruções diretamente do site do vmware
<zerax> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --zerax pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<zerax> boa tarde
<zerax> opa malz num sabia o que esse comando fazia ^^
<Julinux> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --Julinux pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<Elfx> Ola pessoal
<eliezerb> Ola Elfx
<Elfx> Estou com uma dúvida com uma linha do iptables e se alguém puder ajudar ficarei agradecido.... Vou descrever primeiro o problema :)
<Elfx> Tenho duas redes 192.168.0.0 e 192.168.1.0 gostaria de filtrar o acesso a rede 192.168.0.0 e liberar tudo na rede 192.168.1.0
<Elfx> tipo que imaginei a seguinte linha para liberar o acesso a rede 192.168.1.0...... iptables -A FORWARD -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j ACCEPT
<Elfx> essa linha esta correta pessoal ?
<CyL> zerax: Não brinque com o bot no canal, use o pvt
<CyL> Julinux: ?
<Jucelio> Boa tarde galera.
<cck4> Boa Tarde!
<cck4> :)
<cck4> Estou tentando jogar epic cidadel no virtualbox e obtenho o mensagem: This browser is currently unsupported. Please download Firefox 22 for an optimal experience. O Firefox já está na versão 22. O que poderia ser?
<marcelomauro> epi2000, porque não instala o virtualbox?
<cck4> marcelomauro: estou rodando o ubuntu 13 no virtualbox.
<cck4> Esclarecendo: o firefox 22 que estou usando para rodar o o jogo (html5) é o do ubuntu virtualizado.
<marcelomauro> eu preferi instalar num hd externo. Tenho meus sistemas em hd externo, assim, fica tudo à disposição com toda a memória disponível.
<cck4> marcelomauro: o sistema host já é ubuntu 13 também.
<marcelomauro> ahhh
<cck4> o intuíto era observar a perda de performace em um ambiente virtualizado.
<zerax> CyL,  malz
<luizfiloso> boa tarde ha todos, alguem pode me ajudar???
<luizfiloso> tenho problema no meu ubuntu 12.04
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> qual problema que vc tem ?
<luizfiloso> bele
<luizfiloso> não esta atualizando
<annakamilla> qual mensagem que dá ao atualizar o sistema ?
<luizfiloso> ele começa e depois da erre...
<annakamilla> sim mas qual é o erro ?
<luizfiloso> installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 65297 package 'python-twisted-names':  field name `Original-Maintainer8' must be followed by colon Error in function:  SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<luizfiloso> o que é..
<luizfiloso> e o que deve ser feito???
<annakamilla> voce consegue instalar algum programa ?
<luizfiloso> não dá erro...
<luizfiloso> só pequenos programas...
<annakamilla> experimente reinstalar o apt e o dpkg
<luizfiloso> e então sabe qual  o problema...
<luizfiloso> ta...
<annakamilla> isso ai me parece ser algum bug ou o teu sistema tá quebrado
<luizfiloso> tá..
<annakamilla> experimenta um apt-get install -f ou dpkg --configure-a
<annakamilla> ou ve se esse python-twisted-names está instalado, se estiver reinstale
<luizfiloso> bem os dois estão intalados...
<annakamilla> então reinstala
<luizfiloso> hããã...
<luizfiloso> não entendi...
<luizfiloso> pq???
<gustavo> olá pessoal !
<annakamilla> as vezes se reinstalar o dpkg resolve e ou esse programa que está dando problema.
<gustavo> pessoal, preciso de uma opinão... alguém pode me ajudar ?
<annakamilla> oi gustavo
<gustavo> ola ann
<luizfiloso> no caso faço o que para reinstalar...
<gustavo> anna
<gustavo> anna, algum tutotri
<annakamilla> vai no synaptic e manda ele reinstalar clicando com o botão direito do mouse
<gustavo> anna, tenho o windows 8 instalado, devo optar pelo ubuntu 64 ou não faz diferença instalar o 32 bits ?
<annakamilla> gusttavo o teu computador é uefi ? sistema de boot seguro, pq se for somente dá o 64.
<gustavo> nao saberia te dizer, como posso descobrir isso ?
<annakamilla> na bios tem a informação sobre o modo que está instalado, como por exemplo o meu é ahci.
<gustavo> para verificar a bios, somente reiniciando, correto ?
<luizfiloso> anna um pacote falhou...
<annakamilla> http://pplware.sapo.pt/high-tech/uefi-como-activar-no-seu-pc/ sim gustavo
<gustavo> obrigado anna !
<Julinux> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --Julinux pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<Julinux> Queria que alguém me ajudasse configurar wireless com criptografia wpa2 pelo terminal de comandos
<chouga> Tenho 6GB de RAM DDR3 mas, quando uso alguma máquina virtual a partir de 512 MB de RAM, muito sistema fica MUITO lento. Alguém sabe o porquê?
<marcelomauro> vc está usando o processador para rodar dois sistemas. A questão não é somente memoria
<chouga> *512 MB de RAM, meu sistema
<chouga> Tenho um Core I3 3220
<marcelomauro> e...
<chouga> Não tem motivo para lentidão.
<marcelomauro> a minha tb fica
<marcelomauro> mas somente o host
<chouga> marcelomauro: O meu é assim. O sistema virtualizado fica legal, mas o hospedeiro fica horrível.
<marcelomauro> o meu também
<marcelomauro> no virtualbox tem uma opção em que vc seta o quanto de CPU vc reserva para o convidado
<marcelomauro> vc pode optar por 50%/50%
<chouga> Vou ver.
<marcelomauro> se vc setar 100% pro convidado o sistema virtual consumirá tudo para seus processos
<marcelomauro> outra coisa também a observa é o numero de CPUs que vc tá emulando no vbox
<chouga> marcelomauro: A opção é "Restrição de execução"?
<marcelomauro> deixa eu ver aqui
<marcelomauro> sim, e habilita o PAE
<chouga> O que significa o PAE?
<marcelomauro> não me lembro exatamente o significado, mas com ele vc permite que a vbox utilizes as instruções do processador
<marcelomauro> e fica mais rápido
<chouga> marcelomauro: O meu estava no 100%.
<marcelomauro> quando o meu tá em 100% (principalmente se for no windows) nem o navegador eu consigo rodar direito
<marcelomauro> eu costumo deixar em 70%,
<marcelomauro> 100% quando desejo trabalhar somente na box
<chouga> marcelomauro: Ok, muito obrigado pela ajuda.
<marcelomauro> com 100% o unico limite é a memoria mesmo
<marcelomauro> vê aí se funcionou e me fala... comigo foi assim, mas pode ser que com vc seja outra coisa
<marcelomauro> ahhh tu tens que reiniciar a maquina virtual para notar a diferença da mudança
<chouga> marcelomauro: Eu ainda vou instalar a máquina.
<chouga> marcelomauro: Eu sabia disso pois na minha outra máquina era assim.
<marcelomauro> então aproveita e verifica a quantidade de memoria para o video
<marcelomauro> e também habilita a aceleração 3d
<chouga> marcelomauro: Isso eu sempre verifico.
<chouga> marcelomauro: Só não mexi naquela opção, pois não sabia o que fazia, agora que sei, está tranquilo.
<CyL> Não há necessidade de PAE se a VM possuir menos do que 4 GB de memória RAM
<marcelomauro> ahhh
<marcelomauro> isso eu nao sabia
<chouga> CyL: Sabes a função da opção?
<CyL> chouga: Apresentar uma MMU com enstensão PAE para a VM, mas como dito, só faz sentido se ela possuir mais de 4GB de RAM
<chouga> CyL: É semelhante ao PAE do kernel Linux?
<CyL> chouga: É análogo, uma vez que o VBox é um software de virtualização, e o Kernel do Linux o nucleo de um SO
<chouga> CyL: Eu falei se era semelhante, não igual.
<CyL> chouga: Um piloto de avião é semelhante ao motorista de um carro?
<CyL> chouga: Ou ao capitão de uma embarcação?
<chouga> CyL: Eu já descobri, É SEMELHANTE. TEM MESMA FUNÇÃO.
<CyL> chouga: Não, a função é totalmente diferente, e não há necessidade de caps lock, isso é tido como gritar no IRC
<CyL> chouga: Há uma diferença entre semelhança e analogia
<chouga> CyL: Basicamente ele "dá" aos processadores 32 bits a capacidade  suportarem mais memória que o normal (4GB).
<CyL> chouga: Não, no VBox ele faz com que a MMU da máquina virtual possua extensões PAE
<CyL> chouga: No kernel do Linux ele habilita ao SO mapear essa memória extendida
<CyL> chouga: São funcionalidades totalmente diferentes, mas análogas
<chouga> CyL: Fazendo com que o sistema de 32 bits suportem mais memória, ou seja, mesma função.
<chouga> CyL: Não usam os mesmos caminhos, mas com o mesmo objetivo.
<CyL> chouga: Isso é um erro de conceito
<CyL> chouga: *Não* tem o mesmo objetivo
<CyL> chouga: Um SO de 32 bits pode suportar mais do que 4GB de RAM e rodar num computador que não suporte, e um computador com processador de 32 buts pode suportar mais do que 4GB de RAM e rodar um SO que não suporte
<chouga> CyL: ...? Ele não só teria suporte se o kernel tivesse o PAE?
<chouga> CyL: Se não houvesse, isso não seria possível. Vou dar um exemplo:
<CyL> chouga: Não, a VM, 'per se' suportaria mais do que 4GB de memória se a opção de PAE estivesse habilitada, mesmo que estivesse rodando um SO que não suportasse. Evidentemente essa memoria nao seria mapeada pelo SO
<CyL> chouga: Kernel e processador são conceitos semelhantes?
<chouga> CyL: Eu sei disso, nunca disse isso.
<CyL> chouga: Ou são análogod?
<CyL> chouga: Pois bem, é a mesma coisa no caso do PAE
<chouga> CyL: Como disse, a opção na VM faz EXATAMENTE o que o PAE do kernel Linux faz (NÃO DO MESMO JEITO, MAS COM O MESMO OBJETIVO).
<chouga> CyL: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<CyL> chouga: Não chouga, ela faz algo totalmente diferente, mas pelo visto vc não quer aceitar isso, e peço mais uma vez que desligue o caps pois isso equivale a gritar
<CyL> chouga: a analogia entre a opçao de habilitar o PAE presente no Vbox, e o suporte ao PAE pelo SO é exatamente aquela que existe entre um processador e um kernel: são conceitos toatlmente diferentes, pertencem a dominios diferentes (um é hardware e outro é software), mas são apenas análogos (e mesmo assim essa não é uma verdade universal)
<chouga> CyL: oK
<CyL> chouga: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_management_unit
<CyL> chouga: Veja que uma MMU é um 'chip', e não um software
<chouga> CyL: Já chega. Acabou.
<CyL> chouga: Estou apensa esclarecendo o conceito, não leve para o lado pessoal
<chouga> CyL: Em momento algum, só não quero levar isso adiante para que não me interpretem mal.
<CyL> chouga: Não tem ninguém interpretando mal, e é importante esclarecer pois se alguém com a mesma dúvida estiver pesquisando os logs do canal, será capaz de chegar à mesma informação
<CyL> chouga: Lembre-se que tudo que dizemos fica permanentemente gravado para a posteridade, e publicamente acessível na internet
<chouga> CyL: Vou tentar esclarecer como eu penso.
<chouga> CyL: Estou olhando para a documentação do virtualbox, e também lendo alguns site que falam sobre o PAE no kernel Linux, até o momento, não vi "grandes diferenças" além do fator "físico e virtual".
<chouga> *alguns sites
<chouga> CyL: Só vejo os 2 falando da mesma coisa: suporte a maior capacidade de memória para sistemas 32 bits.
<CyL> chouga: Bom, para mim a diferença entre físico e virtusl é a mesma entfre ahrdware e software. Embora estejam intrinsecamente relacionados, são domínios do conhecimento totalmente distintos
<chouga> CyL: Eu sei meu caro, entretanto as funções são semelhantes.
<CyL> chouga: Não é pelo fsto dos dois conceitos estarem relacionados à extensão de ememória além dos 4GB nas arquiteturas de 32 bits da Intel que significa que os mesmos sejam conceitos iguais ou semelhantes
<chouga> CyL: Atente para minha pergunta inicial: [15:22:03] <chouga> CyL: É semelhante ao PAE do kernel Linux?
<CyL> chouga: Atente para a minha resposta inicial: < CyL> chouga: É análogo, uma vez que o VBox é um software de virtualização, e o Kernel do Linux o nucleo de um SO
<chouga> CyL: Eu perguntei isso para ter uma ideia da função da opção na VM, só isso.
<CyL> chouga: Acredito que isso tenha ficado claro na resposta anterior: < CyL> chouga: Apresentar uma MMU com enstensão PAE para a VM, mas como dito, só faz sentido se ela possuir mais de 4GB de RAM
<CyL> annakamilla: Não sei se é de seu conhecimento, mas o seu autojoin está deixando o seu IP visível
<annakamilla> CyL, vc já me falou uma vez
<CyL> annakamilla: Ok, desculpe então
<chouga> CyL: Ok, então você concordou comigo pois análogo significa algo que guarda analogia, semelhança com outra coisa, certo?
<CyL> chouga: Não na acepção que eu entendi vc utilizar
<chouga> CyL: Rs, tá certo então...
<CyL> chouga: Por diversar vezes vc utilizou semelhança como sinônimo de 'mesma função', e isso certamente não é verdade
<chouga> CyL: Ok, então em quais funções eles se divergem?
<CyL> chouga: Além do fato de um ser um hardware e o outro um software?
<chouga> CyL: Antes de responder, me responda só uma coisa: A função PAE do kernel Linux não serve para dar a capacidade de sistemas 32 bits suportarem mais memória que o normal?
<chouga> CyL: E a opção PAE do VB, não tem essa mesma função?
<CyL> chouga: Não, ela apenas aumenta o espaço de endereçamento que o SO utiliza, modificando estruturas de dados que servem para mapear a memória
<chouga> CyL: Resultando nessa "capacidade" de maior suporte de memória.
<CyL> chouga: A opçaõ de PAE no VB faz com que o barramento de dados de memória virtualizado possua 36 vias de comunicação ao invés das tradicionais 32, bem como apresenta uma MMU capaz de abstrair tabelas de memoria come sse espaço de endereçamento
<chouga> CyL: Resultando nessa "capacidade" de maior suporte de memória.
<CyL> chouga: Isso é uma fa´lacia lógica
<chouga> CyL: Ok então...
<CyL> chouga: http://www.str.com.br/Scientia/falacias2.htm#hasty
<chouga> CyL: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<annakamilla> chouga, eu me enchi desse negócio de ter que instalar o pae para ter melhor uso de ram e processamento, então taquei kernel 64 no meu note
<CyL> chouga: É isso que vc está dizendo: os dois servem para permitir o uso de memória maior, então os dois conceitos cumprem a mesma função
<CyL> chouga: Como disto, isso é uma falácia lógica: fui roubado por um turista australiano, logos os australianos são ladrões
<chouga> CyL: Não tem a menor lógica na sua afirmação.
<annakamilla> to saindo tenho que montar o meu tcc.
<chouga> CyL: Ambos compartilham de uma mesma função, acabou.
<CyL> chouga: ´Se e o que vc diz..
<chouga> CyL: Não falei que são iguais ou algo do gênero.
<chouga> CyL: Mas, com ambos, você pode ter um suporte maior de memória em sistemas 32 bits, só isso.
<CyL> chouga: A minha opinião é diferente da sua. Na minha opinião as funções são totalmente diferentes.
<chouga> CyL: Com certeza há diferenças como você mencionou (e concordo plenamente), mas nesse ponto(memória) eles fazem a mesma coisa.
<CyL> chouga: Como dito, somos de opiniões diferentes
<chouga> CyL: Tudo bem então...
<tubarao> Boa tarde
<chouga> Boa-tarde tubarao!
<tubarao> Alguém ja conhece o Ubuntu Fone
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<Kk2> boa tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> pessoal... alguem já precisou instalar o moonligh ai?
<corvo> boa tarde
<corvo> alguem online aew
<Guest45064> alguem pode me ajudar:::::: n to consiguindo instalar o ubunto
<Guest45064> u
<Guest43861> alguem pode me ajudar tive um problema de kernel panic!
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-07
<kephale_> boa noite
<kephale_> como faço para solicitar o Cd de instalação do Ubuntu?
<ubuntero> kephale_, de onde você é?
<kephale_> de Rio Grande RS
<ubuntero> kephale_, então é comigo mesmo, os cds não são mais enviados pela canonical diretamente pra os usuários, alguns cds são enviados para o ubuntu-br e os mesmos são encaminhados para os times regionais
<ubuntero> kephale_, no caso eu sou um dos líderes do RS, o CD bonitinho com capinha agora só na versão 12.04, a Canonical só vai enviar CDs das versões LTS
<ubuntero> kephale_, é isso que quer ou gostaria de um cd da última versão?
<mv_free> Boa noite como posso conseguir uns adesivos gratis do Ubuntu ?
<ubuntero> mv_free, só indo a eventos onde o pessoal do Ubuntu estiver
<kephale_> bem...o meu sistema é AMD...64 bits..se este rodar bem....e se for possivel, quero este mesmo!
<mv_free> ok, deixa queto vou comprar, sou de Salvador-BA e estes eventos aqui estão dificeis
<kephale_> sou iniciante em sistema Linux...mas estou e apaixonando por este sistema operacional, quero aprender o maximo possivel sobre ele!
<pmora> olá boa noite
<pmora> qual a estabilidade de se instalar Ubunto em PC custo baixo tipo placa mini ITX??????
<omelete> pmora, ubuntu ñ sei, mas tenho um pc aqui desse rodando debian
 * andretyn pergunta "Alguém precisa de ajuda?"
<Kell> Olá.
<Kell> Boa noite a todos.
<Guest78709> ola, tdo bem com vcs
<Guest78709> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.4 e a minha placa wireless não instalou
<Guest78709> alguem pode me ajudar
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> Estou com uma impressora EPSON TX133 que está instalada corretamente, entretanto, quando vou imprimir ela fica na lista de impressão para sempre e não imprime. Alguém pode ajudar?
<chouga> Notei que ela está "ociosa" segundo o Ubuntu, mas aparentemente ele não dá nenhuma opção para "troca" nas configurações.
<Jucelio> Bom dia!
<Jucelio> CyL, está ai?
<SanPedro> oi galera
<Jucelio> Olá SanPedro
<SanPedro> arvemaria
<SanPedro> :)
<SanPedro> kkakakaka
<SanPedro> e ai ta todo mundo rolando?
<jun_ter> olá, tô precisando de ajuda pra instalar o ubuntu no meu pc...
<jun_ter> alguém me ajuda?
<Jucelio> Pessoal tem algum jeito de recuperar a frase secreta, no gpg ?
<jun_ter> olá, tô precisando de ajuda pra instalar o ubuntu no meu pc...
<saluto> bom dia
<jun_ter> bom dia
<saluto> criei um boot pelo pendrive através do yumi
<jun_ter> como?
<saluto> e rodo no ubuntu
<saluto> ele abre a tela, mas quando peço para instalar no hd, não aconteçe nada!
<saluto> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<jun_ter> ei cara não consigo instalar o ubuntu no meu pc, já baixei o arquivo
<saluto> sim já baixei
<jun_ter> não eu disse eu
<Jucelio> Vou tentar ajudar.
<Jucelio> primeiro qual dos dois já está com a ISO do ubuntu ?
<jun_ter> quem? o saluto ou eu, <jucelio>
<saluto> Jucélio
<saluto> ler em português ?
<jun_ter> eu sei
<Jucelio> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<saluto> já tenho a iso do ubuntu
<jun_ter> eu baixei o arquivo no site, só falta innstalar
<saluto> eu quero é instalar no HD
<jun_ter> no meu caso minha net é pelo usb
<Jucelio> sim, você entra no modo Live/CD ?
<saluto> mas quando cliclo no icone instalar no HD não aconteçe nada!
<jun_ter> voçê tá instalando junto com a internet?
<saluto> não, sem internet
<jun_ter> pois é isso
<saluto> tem que ter internet ?
<jun_ter> o linux precisa de internet pra ser todo instalado
<jun_ter> o arquivo baixado é só pra dar o boot
<saluto> ok
<jun_ter> blz
<omelete> ñ precisa de internet pra instalar
<Jucelio> Você precisa de internet, somente se a versão baixado foi a Minimal.
<Jucelio> Baixada*
<omelete> o ubuntu tem netinstall?
<omelete> geralmente o pessoal baixa iso completa
<jun_ter> não sei
<jun_ter> quantos mbt mais ou menos é esse arquivo
<Jucelio> 794 MB
<Jucelio> no site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<jun_ter> tenho ele mesmo
<jun_ter> mais posso colocar no cartão? ao invés do cd.
<jun_ter> ?
<Jucelio> jun_ter, eu instalei pelo USB pelo cardreader nunca testei.
<jun_ter> certo, eu vô testar
<omelete> via cartao nunca testei tb, mas USB funciona
<Jucelio> jun_ter, 1segundo
<jun_ter> 1 segundo?
<jun_ter> não entendi.
<Jucelio> jun_ter, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator , um guia para você criar uma imagem no USB.
<jun_ter> ok vô ver.
<Celso> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/06/como-instalar-o-systemback-no-ubuntu.html
<epi2000> boa tarde, estou com um processo consumindo muito meu processador ... preciso de uma ajuda
<carlosleocadio> bom dia a todos
<eliezerb> epi2000, Boa tarde, qual é o processo?
<epi2000> /usr/bin/python
<epi2000> ele esta sendo executado quando abro a central de programas ubuntu
<epi2000> o pc ta ficando uma carroça
<carlosleocadio> so vi agradece a chouga e todas que me ajudarao a corigi problemas na minha maquina, obrigadao
<eliezerb> epi2000, O Software Center roda em um processo diferente
<eliezerb> epi2000, Não sei se o problema esta relacionado
<eliezerb> epi2000, Chegou a tentar finalizar o processo?
<epi2000> vou dar uma olhada ..e vou finaliza-lo
<zerax> boa tarde o/
<chouga> Boa-tarde zerax!
<epi2000> me falem uma placa_processador para rodar ubuntu 64bits ...
<epi2000> placa+processador
<zerax> por favor quem pode me dizer um comando que seja equivalente ao ipconfig/all do win  no ubuntu?
<zerax> estou lendo um artigo sobre tcp/ip mais parece que eles só exemplificam na plataforma do windows. =/
<CyL> zerax: ifconfig
<zerax> vlw cyl
<zerax> perfeito era isso mesmo vlw
<CyL> zerax: disponha
<Amandinha> oi
<Ernandes> hi
<Amandinha> alguem sabe me dizer se esta é uma sala de chat livre ou um forum de discussão específico?
<KurtKraut> Amandinha, o tema daqui é a distribuição Linux Ubuntu. Bate-papo informal às vezes acontece (pois você deve ter notado que o movimento é pequeno na maior parte do dia) mas não é o assunto principal daqui.
<KurtKraut> Amandinha, em momentos de movimento, pessoas conversando sobre assuntos não relacionadas com o Ubuntu podem ser convidadas a manterem a conversa por outro canal onde outros assuntos (que chamamos de off topic) são mais acolhidos.
<Amandinha> KurtKraut!! vc sabe de algum servidor que hospede algum bom canal de chal informal de brasileiros?
<KurtKraut> Amandinha, duvido que isso ainda exista, lamento. Tem um cara aqui que é mais informado sobre isso, usa o nickname Thales. Ele mantinha alguns canais em operação em outra rede com a finalidade de bate-papo mesmo. Mas no momento eu sei que ele está viajando e offline pelos próximos dias.
<Amandinha> pena.. eu era tão viciada.. nem sabia que ainda existia o mirc.. achei tão bom quando vi que ainda estava disponivel.. pena.. bjo pra todos vcs!!
<Thales> alguem ai sabe como faço pra atualizar meu ubuntu?
<Guest16992> alguem ai sabe como faço pra atualizar meu ubuntu?
<zerax> SuBmUnDo,  aki é de brasileiros ^^
<zerax> ops
<zerax> Suricate, ,  aki é de brasileiros ^^
<zerax> SuBmUnDo,  malz era pro Suricate
<Suricate> 100% brasileiro
<Loira_la_Embaixo> alooo
<Suricate> alooo lorinha!!
<Loira_la_Embaixo> olá gatinho =**
<BlackFlag> Guest16992 pra você atualizar pelo terminal, pode ser do seguinte modo, primeiro: :~$ sudo apt-get update ; depois: :~$ sudo apt-get upgrade (*não é pra digitar o ":~$)
<BlackFlag> o cara saiu >.< haha
<hggdh> BlackFlag: é sempre melhor usar dist-upgrade em vez de upgrade
<BlackFlag> hggdh, dist-upgrade não é pra mudar a versão, tipo do 12.10 pro 13.04?
<xGrind> hggdh, boa tarde. qual a diferença entre o dist-upgrade e o upgrade?
<hggdh> BlackFlag: não, é para completamente atualizar a versão instalada. 'upgrade' não removerá pacotes obsoletos, nem instalará novos pacotes
<BlackFlag> hggdh, valeu!
<hggdh> por exemplo, 'upgrade' não instalará um novo kernel (muda a versão)
<BlackFlag> hggdh, eu costumo usar o aptitude no lugar do apt-get
<BlackFlag> hggdh, o aptitude é melhor mesmo ou é lenda urbana?
<hggdh> BlackFlag: não mais me recordo dos detalhes do aptitude (não o uso a muito tempo). O aptitude tem alguns problemas com a resolução de conflitos em pacotes; no Ubuntu damos preferencia ao apt-get
<BlackFlag> hggdh, o padrão do Debian é o aptitude, né?
<hggdh> BlackFlag: se é melhor, ou pior... não sei. Eu, pesoalmente, prefiro o apt-get
<hggdh> BlackFlag: sim, no Debian a preferencia é dada ao aptidute
<hggdh> aptitude*
<BlackFlag> hggdh, pra instalar o wine o apt-get costuma funcionar melhor comigo do que o apt-get...
<BlackFlag> *do que o aptitude
<hggdh> :-)
<BlackFlag> Eu achei estranho a Canonical tirar o aptitude, sendo que o Ubuntu é baseado no Debian...
<hggdh> <shrug/> novamente, chegamos a conclusão que o apt-get nos atendia melhor
<BlackFlag> Haha, queria mais dados pra adotar um dos dois com mais convicção. Por ora ainda dou preferência pro aptitude, mas só porque sim
<Ernandes> aff
<CyL> Ernandes: ?
<Ernandes> preciso fazer dindin kk
<Ernandes> serviços de firewall e virtualização a dispor :)
<Guest33543> estou tentando format meu pc e o setup pede comando {dr-dos} a: alguem pode me dizer como
<Ernandes> format c:
<hggdh> Ernandes: como?
<Guest33543> ele nao ta localizando c, troquei o Hd
<hggdh> Guest33543: este não é um canal para DOS ou Windows. Talvez tenhas melhor respostas em outro canal
<Guest33543> nao to buscando comandos dos. apenas tentando instlar ubuntu , meu pc pede comandos dos
<hggdh> Guest33543: a maneira mais fácil de formatar um HD é via o processo de instalação do Ubuntu
<Ernandes> vixx
<mig> olá
<Ernandes> hi
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-30
<mirqui> não sei , ela já saiu
<mirqui> era a sammit parece ou era algo parecido
<xGrind> hmm. veio aki no pvt.
<xGrind> é q eu tinha saido. acabei de chegar
<alvaro> Estou com um rpoblema para limpar a lixeira do ubuntu 14.04 dois arquicvos não apagam de forma alguma nem via terminal
<alvaro> os nomes dos arquivos são" Ro8BHAw_Op e jIF Z938qj "
<alvaro> tem como apagar isso?
<alvaro> apareceram na pasta pessoal mandei eles para lixeira mas agora não apaga de jeito nenhum
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Eles não faziam parte de algum pendrive ou mídia removível/montável eventualmente?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> mas o estranho é não serem apagados nem via terminal
<alvaro_> travou o sistema todo denovo
<alvaro_> é só tentar excluir
<alvaro_> não posso nem clicar na lixeira
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<delhmc> Olá gente, boa madruga...
<delhmc> Alguém poderia me ajudar, tô com um probleminha com instalação de drive para a placa GForce FX5200 no Ubuntu 14.0.4
<Sammit> Bom "dia", alguém poderia me ajudar a reproduzir o audio via porta USB (base de laptop com som) no Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa noite a todos! Estou tentando usar Nautilus Actions. Instalei o Nautilus Actions Extras e eles aparecem no Menu de Contexto. Mas este parece está sem os ícones. O problema maior é que o configurador do Nautilus Actions, como usuário normal ou como root, está mostrando como se não houvesse actions. Quando há, pelo menos as do Nautilus Actions Extras. Uma coisa esquisita é que a interface do configurador está com a trad
<AlexandreMBM> ução muito parcial; a maioria das coisas ainda está em inglês.
<AlexandreMBM> Uso Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS.
<AlexandreMBM> Quanto ao problema da ausência de ícones no Menu de Contexto: http://askubuntu.com/a/489874/259960
<alvaro> ainda continuo com os arquivos "travados na Lixeira" :(
<alvaro> pelo jeito vou ter reinstalar tudo denovo
<alvaro> nem pelo terminal descarto os benditos arquivos
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<AlexandreMBM> Sobre o nautilus-actions. Estou vendo os sites oficiais relacionados ao projeto. Vou compilar a versão mais nova.
<r3volver> bom dia seus lindos! =D
<r3volver> isto é um pouco offtopic, mas gostaria de saber:
<r3volver> há alguma empresa/loja que venda um bom notebook intel que venha sem licença windows?
<r3volver> que já venha com um linux?
<FaV1r3s> dell
<FaV1r3s> ivem com licença windows mas voce pode pedir para retirar
<FaV1r3s> desconta no valor
<r3volver> FaV1r3s: hmmm acho que prefiro um que venha com linux...
<r3volver> FaV1r3s: notes da DELL são ótimos, mas pensei em conseguir um hardware que tenha drivers mais estáveis para linux
<r3volver> FaV1r3s: imagino que um note que já venha com linux seja equipado com hardware que tem drivers estáveis e não genéricos
<r3volver> FaV1r3s: entende meu ponto? eu até aceito uma licença do windows, mas o que eu queria mesmo é minimizar o prejuízo que temos quando utilizamos software open-source em hardwares que só tem suporte windows.
<|_Fab_|2> tudo que vou instalar no ubuntu da isso aqui
<|_Fab_|2> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<|_Fab_|2> ja dei update
<|_Fab_|2> e continua
<r3volver> |_Fab_|2: seu OS é ia64?
<r3volver> |_Fab_|2: seu sistema operacional é 64 bits?
<tomanu> anyone knows how to test without instaling?
<tomanu> dont think so...
<tomanu> anyway, thanks everyone
<liberie> tarde
<AlexandreMBM> Empacotei a versão 3.2.3 com o checkinstall e as coisas agora funcionam. Também a tradução está completa. Redondo. Mas o nautilus-actions-extra do PPA nae instala os arquivos de um modo que mesmo a nova versão do configurador não os vê. Minha "solução": desinstalei os extras. Vou estudar deles o que mais me interessar; alterar, pescar e usar.
<AlexandreMBM> Workaround para build: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=732477#c3
<ubotu-br> Gnome bug 732477 in general "make fails on Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<AlexandreMBM> Vim só reportar a solução. Estou saindo...
<caetano_> ola
<caetano_> estou com problema qnd aperto o caplock
<caetano_> alguem pode ajudar??
<filipe> alguem ai
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<sky_fy> tarde boa
<mirqui> sim, com certeza ahaha :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
 * nuno_nunes boa noite, goedenavond, goodnight
<astroo-> ola
<fernando_> Boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> http://i.imgur.com/67Il6fi.jpg
<astroo-> ola
<fernando_> Estou com um problema ao tentar instalar o Ubuntu em meu notebook, o instalador não reconhece minhar partições
<fernando_> já tentei com varias outra distribuições e todas não reconheçe
<fernando_> e a minha bios esta configurada para boot mode legacy, e esta desabilitado o UEFI
<fernando_> alguém tem alguma ideia do que possa ser
<fernando_> ???
<mirqui> o uefi
<mirqui> ele não reconhece segundo boot
<mirqui> acho ,
<nuno_nunes> mas tens o windows instalado no pc
<mirqui> agora não sei por que não reconhece as partições
<mirqui> só não deveria ter duall boot só isso
<fernando_> sim quero, queria fazer um dualboot
<fernando_> na partição sda1 esta o Windows Pro 7 x64
<nuno_nunes> ja usas-te o gparted
<nuno_nunes> :D
<fernando_> já via live, e tentei recriar as tabelas de partições
<fernando_> mas não deu em nada :(
<mirqui> habilita o uefi
<mirqui> e vê no que dá
<nuno_nunes> mirqui,
<mirqui> fala
<fernando_> vou tentar
<nuno_nunes> tenta recriar o esquema de partições em msdos
<nuno_nunes> o gpt e um problema
<fernando_> mirqui
<fernando_> não deu certo
<mirqui> fala
<fernando_> ele só reconhece o meu disco inteiro
<fernando_> não reconhece as duas partições
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<nuno_nunes> fernando usa o gparted
<mirqui> então estou chutando
<nuno_nunes> no menu onde diz dispositivo
<nuno_nunes> clicas ai
<nuno_nunes> e depois criar tabela de partições e metes em mdos
<nuno_nunes> msdos
<nuno_nunes> e instala o windows e depois o linux
<fernando_> ok
<nuno_nunes> me destiva o UEFI
<fernando_> vou tentar
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um pc UEFI e eu mudei o esquema de partiçoes e dá sem problema
<mirqui> faz uma coisa
<mirqui> vc tem o windows ativo , não
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, o que
<mirqui> pega um programa que faça parttições em windows
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem uns quantos
<mirqui> depois é só instalar o ubuntu
<mirqui> na partição que vc nomear]
<mirqui> acho que não tem erro
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, se o disco tiver a partição em modo GPT tem EFI como partição
<mirqui> isso não entendo
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, digo eu
<fernando_> olha, estou via live no gparted, se eu for criar a tabela de partição vai apagar o windows
<nuno_nunes> sim fernando
<nuno_nunes> apaga tudo
<fernando_> vixi
<nuno_nunes> que pc tens
<fernando_> notebook lenovo g400s
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um asus x55u com 2 anos e ja traz uefi de origem
<nuno_nunes> e eu tive que formatar tudo
<mirqui> ele não tem como deixar um espaço separado do windows , mesmo usando um programa para windows ?
<nuno_nunes> e instalar o windows pirata
<nuno_nunes> com o programa do windows tem o gestor do disco
<fernando_> olha uns tutoriais ve que pode ser que as minhas partições sejam em GPT tenho que converter para MBR
<nuno_nunes> converter como?
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-01
<alvaro> finalmente consegui voltar
<astroo-> ok
<alvaro> astroo- :D
<Diogo44> Pessoal Boa noite
<Diogo44> Gostaria de uma breve ajuda!
<astroo-> ola
<Diogo44> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<sUbMuNdO> Diogo44, pergunta
<Diogo44> Vamos lá
<Diogo44> Eu possuo no meu PC o Windows 8 instalado
<Diogo44> só que ele é muito lento
<Diogo44> e não sei como faço pra trocar para o linux
<Diogo44> tipo desistalar o windows e instalar o Linux
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem
<Diogo44> humm
<Diogo44> então pelo istalador que é baixado no site não tem como?
<Diogo44> tem q solicitar registro de um CD é isso?
<Diogo44> ??
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Diogo44> humm
<Diogo44> ok
<Diogo44> Quem poder esclarecer a duvida ficarei muito grato!
<Diogo44> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-br#
<sUbMuNdO> Diogo44, registro de cd? do ubuntu?
<alvaro> nunca vi falar
<Diogo44> N sei
<Diogo44> Minha duvida é so uma
<Diogo44> desistalar o windows 8
<Diogo44> e instalar o linux
<Diogo44> e presevar meu arquivos
<alvaro> faz dual boot
<astroo-> ve se o hardware aceita o ubuntu
<alvaro> via live cd
<aq> oi
<aq> alguém tem um texto tutorial bacana pra indicar pra iniciante no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<aq> ok
<aq> gostei do "possível" resposta ;-)
<astroo-> tem a parte da sorte
<aq> rs
<aq> alguém tem um texto tutorial bacana pra indicar pra iniciante no ubuntu?
<astroo-> aq   ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sebas5384> oi galera!
<sebas5384> vi esta noticia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Conselho/Eleicoes/Maio2014/AyrtonAraujo
<sebas5384> sobre devops
<sebas5384> e hoje participo da comunidade do Juju, e gostaria de saber como posso ajudar :)
<jbraphael> Boa tarde estou experimentando o UBUNTU e surgiu um problema pois não estou conseguindo instalar um programa  só que pede o apt
<sebas5384> criei #juju-br por se alguem quiser se juntar por lá :)
<gsuis> alguem on
<|_Fab_|2> galera quando tentam logar na minha maquina por ssh e erram a senha o log é esse que fica no /var/log/auth.log ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<sky_fy> tardee
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<sky_fy> joia e ae?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<sky_fy> certo =)
<mirqui> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Danilo_> Boa tarde
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<Danilo_> alguém aqui pode me ajudar a configurar o samba acho que estou esquecendo algo
<Danilo_>  [Grupos] comment = Grupos path = /home/infodoctor/Servidor/Grupos public = yes writable = yes valid users = danilo infodoctor aduseps andre karla marcia create mask = 0777 directory mask = 0777 force user = nobody force group = nogroup ~
<Danilo_> coloco a senha mas não passa
<astroo-> <Danilo_
<astroo-> ola
<Danilo_> olá
<astroo-> mirqui  ola tudo e tu?
<Danilo_> acabei de instalar o servidorsinho de arquivos
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Danilo_> 14.04
<nuno_nunes> Danilo_, www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWrNSDKgnX8
<Danilo_> vê só quando eu comento a linha valid users ele funciona
<Guest65013> como atualizar placa video galium 0.4 p4m800 pro
<nuno_nunes> boas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola
<KurtKraut> Poutz! Por isso que recomendo fortemente para assuntos complexos o fórum em vez do IRC: acabei de ver que às 17:20 passou por aqui o Danilo_ e mais ou menos na mesma hora eu estava tratando do mesmo problema no trabalho e resolvi. Como ele saiu do canal, não tenho como compartilhar com ele a solução que descobri :/
<KurtKraut> O mais curioso era que o momento em que eu estava enfrentando o problema era o mesmo, com uma diferença de uns 30min apenas :P
<astroo-> coisas...
<licensed> KurtKraut, configuração básica do samba é assunto complexo?
<KurtKraut> licensed, Complexo é: 'segui a documentação mas continua sem funcionar'
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-02
<Guest43897> Boa noite, alguem fala portugues ?
<Porcks> boa noite
<Guest43897> Somebory
<astroo-> ola eu´
<Guest43897> Somebody
<Guest43897> Kra estou trabalhando como Ubuntu 14.04
<Guest43897> pessoal estou desenvolvendo um projeto feito em J2SE igual um bechmark do celular esse aplicativo roda no Ubuntu 14.04 agora para imaginar o que o aplicativo faz é só pensar no selenium que é executado auticamente nos browser entao ele abre o VLC com um video, Firefox com um video.flv, LibreOffice Writer, Calc e Impress quando coloco os videos para rodar e abro o Writer com um documento e começo a formatar os caracteres, colu
<Guest43897> parece que o Ubuntu 14.04 não aguenta rodar tudo isso em paralelo,  por gentileza alguem pode ajudar ?
<astroo-> Guest43897  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ola> hello brazil
<Dacio> boa tarde
<Dacio> gostaria de saber onde consigo driver  para PC ACCEPT DT61LV
<Dacio> ?
<hercules_> boa tarde
<hercules_> poderiam me ajudar  em referencia a um problema que estou enfrentado com o pepper plugin do chromium?
<hercules_> desde ontem estou tentando instalar mas não termina a instalação e a pagina me retorna com um erro
<hercules_> estou na versão 14.04 LTs
<hercules_> preciso muito do Chromium com Flash, pois o banco que utilizo só aceita ele ou IE, já tentei com o mozilla, mas não tive sucesso
<hercules_> tem aguem aí?
<hercules_> ????
<Demons_Run> não aceitam chrome mesmo?
<hercules_> o banco nao aceito o o firefox , esse é o problema
<hercules_> e sem o flash no Chromium estou de mãos atadas
<Demons_Run> tentou instalar o chrome, versão 'oficial'?
<hercules_> o problema não é no Chromium e sim no pepper flash que não instala
<hercules_> já tentei via terminal e dá o mesmo erro nos servidores
<Demons_Run> http://itsfoss.com/fix-flash-player-issue-chromium-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Demons_Run> ja viu esse?
<hercules_> estou no windows agora no trabalho
<hercules_> cara, eu fiz todo esse procedimento e nada de dar certo
<hercules_> esse é o mesmo pepper plugin
<hercules_> existe algum site que eu consiga baixar direto esse bendito deste pepper plugin?
<hercules_> depois instalo via central de programas na hora que eu voltar para casa
<Demons_Run> ele vem com o chrome
<Demons_Run> baixa esse:
<Demons_Run> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<Demons_Run> instala pelo terminal
<Demons_Run> se falar algo tenta o apt-get install -f
<Demons_Run> q resolve
<hercules_> já fiz isso deu erro no servidores
<Demons_Run> ql erro?
<hercules_> instalei o chrome na versão anterior e deu uma dor de cabaça imensa
<Demons_Run> ta usando o 14.04 puro ou cheio de ppa?
<hercules_> o erro é o seguinte, ele começa baixar, normal, depois perde a coneção com o primeiro servidor, depois o segundo, depois o terceiro, aí aparece o dizer "desistindo"
<hercules_> eu usando o Lubuntu, não deu para o usar o ubuntu puro
<hercules_> o ubuntu puro meu pc não suportou, consumia RAM demais
<Demons_Run> hum
<Demons_Run> não tem q ter diferença
<Demons_Run> mesma base
<hercules_> chegou a 2.5 megas de RAM parado
<hercules_> por isso mudei
<Demons_Run> 2,5 GB de RAM?
<Demons_Run> parado?
<hercules_> para piorar ele teve um erro fatal, inrrecuperavel, tive que formatar tudo
<hercules_> parado mesmo
<hercules_> é 2,5 GB mesmo
<hercules_> tinha errado ao digitar
<hercules_> agora no lubuntu fica em 200 a 300MG só
<Demons_Run> blz
<Demons_Run> ta com ele atualizado?
<hercules_> sim só falta esse bendito plugin
<Demons_Run> da uma olhada aqui:
<Demons_Run> https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/pepper-flash
<hercules_> Demons_Run, nunca vi um sistema tão leve como neste que estou
<hercules_> já fiz isso e taambem não adiantou, dá o mesmo erro
<Demons_Run> tche
<Demons_Run> o q podemos fazer
<Demons_Run> ainda mais agora q vc não esta na maquina
<Demons_Run> é resolver isso mais tarde
<Demons_Run> assim por cima não me parece algo complexo
<Demons_Run> alem do que tem varios com o mesmo problema em forum e td solucionado
<hercules_> mas dá a impressao de ser problema é nos servidores do bendito plugin
<hercules_> se tivesse só o site do plugin para baixar seria bem amis facil
<xGrind> qual o problema ae? Chromium?
<Junior> estou com problemas no meu ubuntu 12.04 LTS alguém pode me ajudar?
<Junior> ao entrar na tela de login o a seta do mouse fica paralisada e quando faço o login (através do teclado) aparece a seguinte mensagem: Failed to load session "ubuntu"
<Junior> alguém pode me ajudar?
<ravigehlot> Oi pessoal, estou tentando configurar meu teclado para o Portugues. Eu consegui fazer isso com o sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration mas os acentos nao saem. Como posso configurar isso?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Emilio_Eiji> opa tranquilo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Emilio_Eiji> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tairo> boa noite
<tairo> estou querendo migrar para o ubuntu, e gostaria de saber se estar mais leve que a versão 13
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<xGrind> tairo, Ubuntu está cada vez mais pesado. Tenta o Xubuntu
<tairo> ok
<alvaro> já fui pro mais leve rsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> Lubuntu
<alvaro> tairo testa os 2 e veja a diferença
<xGrind> tairo, qual a configuração da maquina?
<mirqui> no que o ubuntu é pesado ?
<xGrind> Lubuntu é mais leve que Xubuntu, mas é mais simples. Xubuntu é como o Ubuntu de antes com o Gnome 2, mas usa Xfce
<xGrind> mirqui, usa mais ram, mais processador
<alvaro> ambos são bons, mas eu encarei o lubuntu pela leveza e rapidez mesmo
<mirqui> tem regenciamento de  inicialização ?
<mirqui> gerenciamento
<alvaro> consome menos de 400 megas de RAM
<mirqui> lubuntu , vou dar uma olhada
<alvaro> parece o XP, já vou avisando
<alvaro> o visual é o mesmo
<mirqui> as atualizações vem normalmente ?
<alvaro> igual o ubuntu mesmo
<alvaro> o segredo é o ambiente grafico, super leve
<mirqui> vou dar uma olhada :)
<alvaro> :D vai se surpreender
<mirqui> tem gerenciador de atualizações e synaptic ?
<alvaro> tem
<mirqui> humm , gostei , estou pesquisando aqui
<alvaro> a diferença é quanto ao parte do office e sistema de midia
<alvaro> meu pc tá rodando macio agora
<xGrind> mirqui, kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu sao iguais. só muda o ambiente graficos e os programas q vem por padrao
<alvaro> mirqui uma coisa engraçada aconteceu comigo, ele é mais lento em live cd do que instalado
<xGrind> usam a mesma base do ubuntu, e por isso as atualizações sao as mesmas, e o programa q vc instalar em um, é possivel instalar no outro
<xGrind> em live cd fica mais lento mesmo
<alvaro> isso mesmo
<mirqui> meu note é bom , mas é bom variar um, pouco
<psjr> Olá
<alvaro> vai notar uma diferença imensa
<alvaro> em velocidade
<mirqui> vou baixar o 14.04
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> estou na de 64 bits
<mirqui> meu note é corei5 4gb ram , é 32 ou 64 bits ?
<xGrind> 64
<mirqui> mas não faz mal se eu usar 32  ?
<alvaro> é a mesma quantidade de RAM que possuo
<alvaro> perde em desempenho
<xGrind> mirqui, nao. mas se seu processador e' de 64bits, e tem 4Gb de ram, melhor usar S.O. 64bits pq o desempenho vai ser melhor
<xGrind> aki um intel atom D525, 4Gb de RAM e uso 64bits
<mirqui> legal , obrigado pela dica , vou baixar
<alvaro> Atom ???
<alvaro> nossa
<alvaro> seria quase como um Celeron ?
<xGrind> alvaro, nao sei. ele é um dual core, de 1.8Ghz
<xGrind> nao sei como é o Celeron
<xGrind> é processador de tablet, placae mae pequena q usa memoria ram de notebook :D
<alvaro> xGrind, não me entenda mal, foi o numero do processador que me chamou a atenção, pois existe o Celeron 540
<xGrind> alvaro, olha ai: http://i.minus.com/i3aeJ4Tg71gGz.jpg
<alvaro> Hummmmmm
<alvaro> é diferente
<alvaro> me desculpe pela confusão
<xGrind> http://ark.intel.com/pt-br/products/30774/Intel-Celeron-Processor-540-1M-Cache-1_86-GHz-533-MHz-FSB
<xGrind> http://ark.intel.com/products/49490/Intel-Atom-Processor-D525-1M-Cache-1_80-GHz
<xGrind> esse celeron é um nucleo só
<alvaro> ok
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/TtSyY26
<nuno_nunes> boas :D
<levi> A execução do ambiente de trabalho 'unity' não é completamente  suportada por sua placa de vídeo.
<nuno_nunes> levo que placa grafica tens?
<nuno_nunes> levi  tenta usar o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<alvaro> mirqui testou?
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-03
<mirqui> não , andei dando uma olhada sobre as placas nvidia
<mirqui> dá um, monte de complicação
<mirqui> e tbm a memória também dá erro
<mirqui> estou vendo distros linux
<mirqui> no superdownloads
<mirqui> tem uma bem bacanas
<mirqui> quando eu encher da cara do ubuntu , ai eu dou uma olhada :)
<alvaro> esse foi o meu caso rsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<mirqui> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/Linux/utilitarios/distribuicoes-linux.html
<mirqui> baaa velho , queria me botar na fogueira :)
<alvaro> tem varias mesmo
<alvaro> gostei do lubuntu, por lembrar de outro sistema
<mirqui> mas é muito complicado
<alvaro> que eu mexo até hoje no trabalho
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<alvaro> ele ébem diferente do principal mesmo
<mirqui> conheço o sistema a 1 ano e meio[
<mirqui> já usei linux mint
<alvaro> eu já peguei distribuiçoes terriveis já
<mirqui> kubuntu
<alvaro> estou a mais de 8 anos
<mirqui> ahahah conhece a mais tempo que eu
<alvaro> pesquisa aí sobre "Insigne Momentum 5.0" foi a primeira que usei
<alvaro> peguei justamnete essa bomba
<mirqui> olha este
<mirqui> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/download/82/pear-os/
<alvaro> nessa me lasquei mesmo
<mirqui> bonitinho mas acho que ordináRIO
<mirqui> visual botino , mas troca as teclas do teclado
<alvaro> a primeira que usei usava varios repositorios diferentes, direto o sistema quebrava
<alvaro> opa, aí é complicado
<alvaro> trocar enter por del vixi
<mirqui> as teclas dos números
<xGrind> alguem ja usou o iceweasel?
<alvaro> mirqui, gosta de usar terminal?
<alvaro> fazer o sistema do zero?
<mirqui> ahaha não sei usar
<alvaro> tenho uma sugestão
<alvaro> Gentoo
<mirqui> fala
<mirqui> sou nativo do windows
<alvaro> é barra pesada mesmo
<mirqui> conhecia algo em programação windows
<alvaro> Windows eu usei desde a versão 3.1
<mirqui> no linux é parecido , mas só parecido
<mirqui> eu comecei com o 95
<alvaro> antes Usei o DOS 5.55
<mirqui> na aula usava oi 98
<mirqui> sim , o 3.11 tbmn usei
<alvaro> DOS era bom , só comandos rsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> sim , muito legal
<mirqui> rs , md ,
<mirqui> del
<alvaro> só que ele não quebrava
<mirqui> atribb
<alvaro> Xcopy
<mirqui> ?? como assim
<mirqui> sim ahaha
<mirqui> .bat
<mirqui> exe
<mirqui> com
<mirqui> dll
<alvaro> hoje faz algum erro, que voce fumina o sistema geral
<mirqui> comand.com
<mirqui> e assim por diante
<mirqui> o brabo era depurAR
<alvaro> o editor de texto era uma piada
<mirqui> vc errava uma virgula no meio do programa
<mirqui> e arrancava os cabelos
<mirqui> até achar
<alvaro> para voce ter uma ideia, quando comecei usava aquelas fitas K7 para gravar arquivos rsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> ahaha velho tbm
<alvaro> não tinha disquetes
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> a internet era as rodinhas de conversa
<alvaro> não tinha ainda
<mirqui> tenho um cp400 :)
<alvaro> 1985
<mirqui> isso :)
<mirqui> era dos puro
<alvaro> 286, 386 e 486 com tecla "Turbo"
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> mas os cp400 eram bem inferiores
<mirqui> a reserva de mercado estava fechada
<alvaro> o que quer com essa velharia?
<mirqui> então o que tinha era nacional
<mirqui> saudades :)
<mirqui> ahaha
<alvaro> tempos bons
<mirqui> zona franca :)
<mirqui> prológica , conhece ?
<alvaro> hoje existem verdadeiros "viciados" em computador
<mirqui> haa é bom , fazer o que
<alvaro> digo Facebook, jogos, só o que não serve pra nada
<alvaro> serve par arrumar problemas
<mirqui> não , isso não é comigo
<alvaro> naquela epoca não aprendia o necessario para manter o pc vivo
<mirqui> quando muito jogo é paciência , freecell
<alvaro> na verdade eu gosto de mixar musicas
<mirqui> na época do 286 ou aNTES ?
<alvaro> é bom demais
<alvaro> atualmente
<mirqui> haaa cara , agora um cel mixa qualquer coisa
<mirqui> qualk tua idade ?
<mirqui> qual
<alvaro> 36
<mirqui> ahaha 46
<alvaro> 36 mesmo
<mirqui> e eu 46
<mirqui> verdade
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> tenho um atari2400 velho
<mirqui> ainda funciona :)
<alvaro> mirqui conseguiu instalar o pepper plugin do Chromium?
<mirqui> coisa de velho ahaha
<alvaro> não consgo instalar isso de forma alguma
<mirqui> ahaha ping da morte :)
<mirqui> uso firefox
<alvaro> rsrsrs
<alvaro> mirqui finalmente instalei o Flash plugin 11
<alvaro> o Pepper não vai mesmo rsrsrsrs
<xGrind> mirqui, tem atari ai?
<mirqui> sim :)
<xGrind> tb tenho :D
<mirqui> e uns 30 cartuchos
<xGrind> do meu irmão. aquele q é um controle preto com  1 botao amarelo
<mirqui> humm , fala ai , quais jogos ?
<xGrind> tem bastante cartucho tb ,mas nem sei qts
<mirqui> olha só
<mirqui> river raid
<mirqui> enduro
<xGrind> nao lembro. sei q tem pacman, superman, futebol, um de aranha, tenis, boxe, enduro, river raid
<mirqui> hero
<mirqui> comecome
<mirqui> tenis tenho
<mirqui> espace invader
<mirqui> cara , era tudo em 8 bits , mas era bom :)
<Ernandes> rs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Bom dia a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Estou procurando uma maneira de conhecer posicionalmente os bad blocks de um HD. Se possível, algo gráfico tal como aquele conjunto de bloquinhos verdes/vermelhos do HD Tune (Windows).
<AlexandreMBM> Descobri o DiskScan - http://blog.disksurvey.org/proj/diskscan/ - mas ainda falta testá-lo.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele não tem interface gráfica mas talvez dê-me a informação de posições que eu quero.
<AlexandreMBM> O "Utilitário de unidades" não consegue fazer o teste nesse HD.
<AlexandreMBM> GSmartControl, que eu saiba, também não mostra as informações posicionais que eu quero.
<AlexandreMBM> Se em GNU/Linux eu tiver algo como http://fotos.subefotos.com/5c6a7dea207e155a76a2801cbbbbe259o.png, é o que eu quero.
<netfree> bom dia
<netfree> estou com uma versão do bug traq 2, gostaria de usar o tor mas não consigo,gostaria de alguem para me ajudar a instalar o tor....
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<Luciana_> OLA, boa tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> boa tarde Luciana_
<Luciana_> POR FAVOR, me ajudem :)     Tenho um Asus que NAO tem drive de DVD... logo, formatei ele pelo pendrive, colocando o Ubuntu 14.04.  Acontece que botei a prioridade do boot para o pendrive e COLOQUE O WINDOWS COMO ULTIMA OPCAO. Acontece que agora pelo Ubuntu eu NAO sei como faço pra acessar a bios!!! Visto que foi uma enorme dificuldade entrar na Bios! O Unico jeito foi " Reiniciar o Windows PRESSIONANDO O SHIT, entrar no menu UEFI
<Luciana_> Meu Asus agora Nao roda nenhum O.S. pq o boot ta como prioridade para o USB e nao consigo acessar minha Bios de jeito nenhum pra mudar isso ! o.O
<Luciana_> help please
<denisbr> Luciana_: Mas se não tiver pendrive conectado na USB, deveria procurar outras formas de boot, certo?
<Luciana_> sim, mas NAO vai
<Luciana_> vou ler o erro da aqui
<Luciana_> " Check cable connection! PXE-M0F: Existing Intel PXE ROM.
<Luciana_> Reboot and Select proper Boot device.
<Luciana_> "
<Luciana_> Mas nao sei como reiniciar dessa tela preta. Se aperto POWER ele desliga apenas
<denisbr> Luciana_: numa pesquisa rápida aqui, eu li que é possível acessar a BIOS pressionando F2 quando aparece o logo da Asus
<Luciana_> o atendimento da Asus via telefone eh pessimo
<Luciana_> FOI !
<Luciana_> muito obrigada!
<denisbr> ;)
<Luciana_> Na verdade eu JA Havia tentado isso ! porem, quando o windows 8 estava instalado]
<Luciana_> e nao funcionava.  Agora funcionou...  MUITOOOO OBRIGADA !
<denisbr> uhuuu, disponha!
<Luciana_> denisbr   So pra ratificar... acabei de refazer o teste, resumindo. No windows 8 o F2  NAO funciona para acessar a bios :(   VLW D+
<denisbr> Luciana_: Com o Ubuntu, você nem vai mais precisar do Windows rs rs
<Luciana_> eu sei :D
<Luciana_> Ruinwdows eh pessimo
<denisbr> Luciana_: sistema operacional de qualidade duvidosa.
<Luciana_> Numa maquina TOP no minimo 2 minutos pra ligar e 1 minuto pra desligar !
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: olhei seu nick e lembrei de mIRC :D
<mirqui> ahaha é bem parecido :)
<denisbr> mirqui:  é proposital?
<mirqui> é uma homenagem ao antigo mirc
<mirqui> gostava muito de usar
<denisbr> mirqui: já usei bastante também :)
<mirqui> lega :)
<denisbr> mirqui: ainda está em desenvolvimento http://www.mirc.com/news.html
<mirqui> do mesmo irc antigo ?
<denisbr> como assim?
<mirqui> das mesmas comunidades irc , mirc
<denisbr> exatamente
<mirqui> estou vendo
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<denisbr> nuno_nunes: boa tarde
<mirqui> denis , este irc é pago
<denisbr> mirqui: sim, é um shareware
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<mirqui> oi nuno , blza ?
<denisbr> mirqui: mas é possível usar sem pagar
<nuno_nunes> que é irc é pago
<denisbr> mirqui: o registro não é obrigatório.
<nuno_nunes> o xchat :D
<mirqui> tem o chatzilla
<denisbr> nuno_nunes: o mIRC é
<nuno_nunes> o mirc é
<denisbr> Meu, faz anos que não uso o Xchat, saudades.
<nuno_nunes> denisbr, eu uso o xchat
<mirqui> tem o xchat
<nuno_nunes> no linux e no windows
<denisbr> Estou usando o Pidgin neste momento
<nuno_nunes> install o xchat
<mirqui> eu usava o stantbird tbm
<denisbr> Doido era usar isso http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/comunidade/bitchx.jpg
<denisbr> Ou isso http://alexyu.se/sites/default/files/images/irssi.png
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<denisbr> astroo-: salve salve
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Douglas_> alguem da uma ajuda aki
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Douglas_> na tela de login.. a opção do unity sumiu
<astroo-> mas agora pode ser "tarde" para possivel ajuda
<Douglas_> depois de atualizar para o gnome 3.12
<astroo-> vou sair ciao
<tony2014> bom dia
<tony2014> deu um erro ao atualizar o notebook gostaria de uma ajuda
<tony2014> https://imageshack.com/i/ncor0vp
<Emilio_Eiji> tony2014: vc alterou alguma coisa no seu source.list?
<tony2014> nao
<tony2014> Emilio_Eiji nao
<tony2014> Emilio_Eiji hoje me apareceu essa notificacao e tbm nao consigo relatar o erro
<tony2014> Emilio_Eiji desde que instalei ele apresenta erro desse tipo quando vou atualizar mais nunca inpediu de completar a atualizacao. Hoje o erro nao consegue terminar o upgrade
<Agent_Smith_BR> alguem pode dar uma força para um noob?
<Agent_Smith_BR> eu preciso instalar o pacote libmicrohttpd10_0.9.33-1_amd64.deb em um 12.04LTS
<Agent_Smith_BR> mas esse pacote nessa versão só existe no 14.04
<alvaro> para que serve isso?
<Agent_Smith_BR> ele tem varias deps que nao tem no 12.04LTS
<Agent_Smith_BR> isso é uma lib em C que implementa um HTTP server
<alvaro> pois a 14.04 é uma versão mais atualizada
<Agent_Smith_BR> isso
<alvaro> tenta via PPA
<Agent_Smith_BR> estou compliando o OpenVAS 7 que precisa no minimo na versao 0.9
<Agent_Smith_BR> o 12.04 oferece a versao 0.4
<alvaro> então só mudando para 14 mesmo
<Agent_Smith_BR> alvaro: PPA não seria só para repos nao oficiais?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> é uma gambiarra a grosso modo
<Agent_Smith_BR> ja fez isso alguma vez?
<alvaro> usso o Xubuntu em versão desktop, não uso a de servidores
<alvaro> mas isso é possivel sim
<alvaro> já vi em alguns foruns, só não me lembro os nomes no momento
<alvaro> procure na net que com certeza voce vai encontrar
<Agent_Smith_BR> alvaro: OK! Obrigado!
<alvaro> mas com falei é uma gambiarra
<alvaro> pode ser que de tudo errado
<HRSouza> Bom dia a todos !!!
<HRSouza> Estou querendo me aventurar no ambiente Linux e gostaria da ajudas de vocês sobre algum conteudo que contenha informações so o Ubuntu.
<FernandoCompri> Olá, alguém tem um link para baixar o truecryt, pois no site oficial só tem para windows?
<rubens_> Boa Tarde !
<rubens_> uma duvida o Ubuntu 12.4 consigo configurar a opção server nele ?
<rubens_> Alguém pode me ajudar ?
<alvaro> voce baixou a versão Server ou Desktop ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> fala galera boa tarde
<shallwe> alguem sabe se o kubuntu 14.04 hoje já esta com o kde 5?
<shallwe> via update normal ou tem que fazer gambiarra ainda?
<astroo-> shallwe  ola
<shallwe> astroo-: yah
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvaro> astroo-    :D
<alvaro> mudei de novo Xubuntu agora
<astroo-> ok
<alvaro> este pelo jeito é diferente dos demais
<shallwe> tranquilo
<astroo-> esse ja sabia
<shallwe> xubuntu é o que?
<shallwe> fce?
<alvaro> shallwe qual sua duvida?
<shallwe> é se o kde 5 já saiu
<alvaro> sim, mas não é estavel ainda
<shallwe> então é beta ainda
<alvaro> sim
<shallwe> pios é estranho, tem sites que falaram que ele saiu ontem
<shallwe> a versão final
<shallwe> mas deve ser beta como vc disse pq não tem update dele ainda
<alvaro> saiu mesmo, mas sempre no inicio ainda tem muitos bugs escondidos
<alvaro> veja isso
<alvaro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Frameworks
<alvaro> na minha opinião aguarde mais um pouco
<shallwe> pois é vou aguardar mesmo, o update do próprio kubuntu, o meu está funcionando 100%
<shallwe> vai que quebra pacote etc ai já viu :)
<shallwe> vlw ai
<alvaro> então
<alvaro> eu já quebrei duas distribuiçoes
<shallwe> é fogo, ainda mais que tenho várias coisas instaladas
<alvaro> perdi tudo
<shallwe> aí é de matar
<alvaro> o Linux não tem o recurso de recuperação esse é o problema
<alvaro> ferrou, ferrou mesmo
<shallwe> pois é nunca pesquisei isso
<alvaro> estou usando o Xubuntu agora
<shallwe> acho que o que dá pra fazer é tipo uma cópia do hd, mas é meio complicado
<alvaro> bem leve e estavel
<shallwe> isso ai é fce?
<alvaro> no Linux, como?
<alvaro> Xfce
<alvaro> tem umas configurações que deixam o sistema impecavel e leve ao mesmo tempo
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> mas tudo que é leve é simples :)
<shallwe> algumas vezes d+
<alvaro> engana-se
<shallwe> não vi ainda o ultimo xubuntu
<alvaro> o consumo deste sistema é menos de 512 megas de RAM, parado
<shallwe> eu usava algo assim no pc antigo um atom 330 eu acho
<shallwe> com 2gb ram
<shallwe> rodava super bem, os programas
<alvaro> as outras versões que usei estava consumindo 2.5 gigas de RAM
<shallwe> mas claro, tem os problemas, você não consegue navegar normal, pois as páginas de hoje em dia são fogos de carregar
<shallwe> cheio de java etc
<shallwe> carregar pagina do terra então xiii, youtube aff, rodava no maximo em 360p
<shallwe> :) vou ter quer que reiniciar update haha isso aqui parece windows
<alvaro> então seria Lubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-05
<oidos> boa noite pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar?
<alvaro> colocque sua duvida, com certeza alguem saberá te responder, mas aguarde
<oidos> to tentando recuperar uma DVD mas o ubuntu não acha o drive de cd
<oidos> obrigado alvaro, é a primeira vez que entro no irc
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pesla possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> oidos  qualquer duvida sobre o irc e so dizer
<oidos> TKS astroo
<alvaro> oidos cheque se todos os cabos do gravador de cd estão em ordem
<alvaro> isso já ocorreu comigo uma vez , não era problema do sistema operacional em si
<oidos> sim, o windows reconheceu, estou com o ubuntu em dual boot
<alvaro> qual versão voce está do ubuntu?
<oidos> 13.04 amd 64
<alvaro> ixi
<alvaro> por que não está usando uma versão LTS?
<alvaro> sua versão dura poucos meses de suporte, uma LTS dura 5 anos
<oidos> instalei o windows e depois tentei instalar 3 vezes a LTS e só deu pau no grub
<alvaro> qual a configuração do seu pc?
<alvaro> toda ela
<oidos> HD 160 GB 4 G de ram processador AMD 64 X2 4000+
<oidos> fonte corsair 500w real
<oidos> leitor dvd
<oidos> acho que é só isso
<oidos> tem 60 GB pro win e 100 pro ubuntu
<alvaro> te recomendo instalar os "sabores" do ubuntu (KUbuntu, Lubuntu ou Xubuntu)
<alvaro> são mais leves
<alvaro> mas em versão LTS
<alvaro> tive muitos problemas com versões que não eram LTS
<oidos> mas o que tem isso com o leitor de DVD?
<oidos> ah tah
<oidos> vou tentar reinstalar a versão LTS... aguma dica pra não pipocar o grub?
<alvaro> drivers
<alvaro> grub reinstala ele
<alvaro> talvez sua versão está faltando drives  do leitor de DVD para o Ubuntu
<oidos> Obrigado alvaro, volto em algumas horas pra contar
<alvaro> espere tende os drives primeiro
<alvaro> se for isso tá facil
<oidos_> alvaroo?
<HackedBy_666> eae galera!
<mirqui> boa noite a todos :)
<astroo-> ola
<byte48> boa noite mirqui :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<byte48> tudo bem :) obrigado, voce?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> chove ai ?
<byte48> que bem :)
<mirqui> ??? está chovendo ai ?
<byte48> no no, no esta chovendo aqui
<mirqui> aqui está caindo um toró
<byte48> :S
<mirqui> normal , é do inverno
<byte48> sim, pero esta chovendo muito?
<byte48> io soy do Venezuela, muito gusto :)
<mirqui> delk brasil , saludo :)
<mirqui> que aces aca en irc ?
<byte48> ha me gusta muito Brasil y portugues
<byte48> y me gusta muito el software livre
<mirqui> te gusta ablar en español ou portuguẽs ?
<mirqui> me gusta tanbien , mas soy nuevo en ubuntu
<mirqui> conosso a 1 ano e meio
<mirqui> perdona mi espanhol , es mas un portunhol
<byte48> portugues :), muito gusto... haha no problema
<byte48> perdona mi portuguese
<mirqui> nadie :)
<mirqui> es programador de computadoras ?
<byte48> sim io programo
<byte48> voce?
<mirqui> no , solamente un entusiasta
<byte48> muito bem es el inicio :)
<mirqui> en mundo linux no se nadie
<mirqui> si , dasse lo primer passo , mas solamente em primer ahaha
<byte48> sim :)
<mirqui> es nuevo aca , si ?
<byte48> io no escribo muito portuguese estoy aprendiendo, entro do canal y leo
<mirqui> jo tanbiem entro en irc de otros paises para treinar
<mirqui> treinar escrita
<mirqui> jo me voi ahora
<mirqui> pero , la manhãna volvo a ca
<mirqui> asta , una buena noche :)
<mirqui> boa noite a todos :)
<byte48> boa noite :)
<byte48> un gusto
<mirqui> até :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> aee
<ramde> Bom dia, fiz a instalacao do Ubuntu 14.04 LTS em meu notebook Dell mas ele nao esta concluindo o boot. Ha um Kernel Panic. O texto diz Kernel Panic not syncing no working init found
<ramde> E o Grub nao reconheceu as particoes Windows entao nao consigo acessar o windows tambem. Estou usando o Ubuntu via pendrive
<Ernandes> ixx
<ramde> Alguem presta suporte remoto em Ubuntu aqui (interrogacao)
<KurtKraut> !alguem ramde
<ubotu-br`> Factoid 'alguem ramde' not found
<KurtKraut> !alguem | ramde
<ubotu-br`> ramde: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Josue_Rezende> ramde em que podemos ajuda-lo?
<ramde> Bom dia Josue, nao consigo resolver o problema com o boot. Voce leu o que eu escrevi?
<Josue_Rezende> não entrei agora
<ramde> fiz a instalacao do Ubuntu 14.04 LTS em meu notebook Dell mas ele nao esta concluindo o boot. Ha um Kernel Panic. O texto diz Kernel Panic not syncing no working init found [15:54] <ramde> E o Grub nao reconheceu as particoes Windows entao nao consigo acessar o windows tambem. Estou usando o Ubuntu via pendrive
<Josue_Rezende> qual dell?
<ramde> Nao tenho outro computador
<ramde> Dell Inspiron 14z
<Josue_Rezende> imaginava
<ramde> Windows 8
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> eu uso um inspirion 15rz e tive o mesmo problema
<Josue_Rezende> quando vc instala o ubuntu fica so o ubuntu no hd?
<ramde> nao, tem varias particoes
<ramde> as particoes nao sao lidas pelo Grub, mas estao l[a
<ramde> entao o win8 esta armazenado
<Josue_Rezende> vc  consegue acessar o windows?
<ramde> salvei o Ubuntu em /dev/sda4
<ramde> nao consigo
<Josue_Rezende> so o ubuntu?
<ramde> so Ubuntu via pendrive, no HD nao acessa...interrompe o boot
<ramde> esta funcionando apenas em RAM
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> um momento ramde
<ramde> Pensei em identificar alguem que conheca bem o Ubuntu e abrir acsso via VNC para corrigir o erro, pagando pelo servico. Voce faz isso?
<Josue_Rezende> não
<Josue_Rezende> vc ja tentou refazer a instalação do ubuntu?
<Josue_Rezende> o segure boot esta ativado?
<ramde> eu refiz a instalacao
<ramde> eu desativei o secure boot para poder instalar, se nao a UEFI nao permitia
<ramde> Veja Josue_Rezende = http://askubuntu.com/questions/353788/13-04-kernel-panic-not-syncing-no-init-found
<Josue_Rezende> ramde vc ja tentou atualizar a grub
<ramde> nao, vi que pode ser isso, mas nao tenho certeza do procedimento
<ramde> <ramde> nao, vi que pode ser isso, mas nao tenho certeza do procedimento
<Josue_Rezende> vc chegou a usar o ubuntu depois da formatação?
<ramde> somente pelo pendrive
<ramde> nenhuma vez funcionou em HD
<ramde> SD
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> quando eu comprei meu not não conseguia fazer dual boot ai fui pesquisar e descobri que teria que tirar a GPT e passar para MBR
<Josue_Rezende> so depois consegui fazer o dual boot
<ramde> e como faz essa alteracao
<Josue_Rezende> 1º vc ja salvou todos os seus dados?
<ramde> Tudo o que preciso estou armazenando em nuvem
<ramde> o que tenho no notebook eh residual... se perder nao importa
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende>  e meio complicado mais comigo deu certo
<Josue_Rezende> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/topic/1000587-removendo-o-maldito-gpt-do-hd/
<Josue_Rezende> eu fiz o metodo 2
<Josue_Rezende> perdi tudo que tinho o hd mais valeu apena pois agora tenho varios sistemas operacionais no boot
<ramde> bem... nao tenho as ferramentas da Dell
<ramde> mas tudo bem
<ramde> operando em Ubuntu estara legal
<Josue_Rezende> ramde se vc fizer esse procedimento do link que te mandei vc conseguira fazer o dual boot depois as ferramentas da Dell vc baixa no site da Dell
<ramde> olhe?
<ramde> fiz, mas olhe a resposta =
<ramde> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1   976773167   488386583+  ee  GPT Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<ramde> nao consegui retirar o GPT da sda1
<Josue_Rezende> ok e esse tal de GPT mesmo
<ramde> sim, mas nao consegui destrui-lo
<ramde> 1 min... ja venho
<Josue_Rezende> da um clean nele
<ramde> como faz isso?
<Josue_Rezende> vc segui o passo a passo que te mandei?
<ramde> sim
<Josue_Rezende> ai vc deu um clean para apagar tudo?
<ramde> qual o comando? # clean /dev/sda1 ?
<Josue_Rezende> vc esta fazendo o metodo 1º?
<Josue_Rezende> ou o 2º
<ramde> o primeiro, quero excluir o GPT
<ramde> e nao fazer pelo win
<Josue_Rezende> ai que esta o conflito de nossas ideias eu fiz o método 2º rsrsrs
<Josue_Rezende> ok ja estamos alinhados agora
<Josue_Rezende> vc ja identificou o maldito GPT
<Josue_Rezende> agora ta mais facil
<ramde> ok
<Josue_Rezende> comando sudo parted /dev/sda
<ramde> agora so tenho particoes primarias limpas
<ramde> em /dev/sda e sdb
<ramde> e em sdc tenho fat32
<ramde> vou excluir tambem
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<ramde> e assim meu notebook fica limpo
<Josue_Rezende> exclua tudo
<ramde> ai instalo so o Ubuntu
<Josue_Rezende> se vc quiser o dual boot vc tem que instalar o windows depois o ubuntu
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> vc ja destrui as partições?
<ramde> falta so o sdc
<ramde> mas esta dizendo que esta em uso
<Josue_Rezende> ok essa e sua pen
<ramde> eh onde instalei o Ubuntu
<ramde> ok
<Josue_Rezende> por onde vc esta usando o ubuntu
<ramde> entao agora vou usar o Gparted
<Josue_Rezende> vc que sabe
<Josue_Rezende> se quiser começar a instalação do sistema operacional
<ramde> entao, estao as duas particoes vazias agora
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<ramde> uma tem 457 Gb e outra 30
<ramde> vou instalar o ubuntu na menor
<ramde> vc aconselha a deixar area de swap ou nao?
<ramde> e na maior, uso Fat 32 correto? assim pode ser lido pelo Win tambem
<Josue_Rezende> seu hd é de que tamanho?
<ramde> 500
<Josue_Rezende> quanto vc tem de memoria?
<ramde> 4
<dougreinol> oi. Gente, alguém sabe me informar como faço para instalar o Ubuntu e formatar o Windows, deixando o Ubuntu somente no pc?
<Josue_Rezende> então vc deixa 8 Gb de swap
<dougreinol> já tentei usar um dvd-r na inicialização, mas nada...
<Josue_Rezende> ramde vc deve instalar primeiro o windows e depois o ubuntu pois o windows instalado depois corrompe a grub e assim oculta o ubuntu ok!
<ramde> vou deixar sem o windows
<ramde> ficarei apenas com o Ubuntu
<ramde> nao tenho necessidade dos dois sistemas
<Josue_Rezende> ok meu amigo
<Josue_Rezende> então instale normalmente o ubuntu
<Josue_Rezende> dougreinol vc alterou no boot para iniciar a leitura pelo cd?
<dougreinol> alterei sim.
<ramde> Josue_Rezende, deixei tudo para formato ext4
<ramde> mesmo a área para /home
<Josue_Rezende> ok ramde
<Josue_Rezende> ou apenas /
<ramde> deixei / onde vou instalar o sistema
<ramde> e /home na área maior
<Josue_Rezende> dougreinol e ai o que aconteceu
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> ramde ok
<ramde>  instalador encontrou um erro ao copiar arquivos para o disco rígido:  [Errno 5] Input/output error  Isto acontece geralmente devido a uma falha no CD/DVD (disco ou unidade), ou uma falha no disco rígido. Talvez ajude limpar o CD/DVD, gravar o CD/DVD em velocidade mais baixa, limpar as lentes da unidade (kits de limpeza podem ser encontrados em lojas de eletrônicos), verificar se o disco rígido é antigo e precisa ser trocado ou mo
<ramde> Cara o que eh isso? invasao pela rede?
<ramde> alguem pode conseguir me impedir de fazer a copia do ubuntu invadindo pela rede ?
<Josue_Rezende> isso nunca acontece comigo
<ramde> meu, como e possivel isso?
<ramde> cara, vou acionar a policia... esta havendo hackeamento, certeza
<ramde> vou sair e ver se entra o boot e a instalacao
<ramde> senao volto aqui
<KurtKraut> ramde, Pode ligar para o 190 e pedir ajuda da polícia. Urgente.
<ramde> obrigado Josue_Rezende
<Josue_Rezende> precisando estamos aqui amigo
<KurtKraut> ramde, Talvez no 190 consigam te trazer a lucidez para a bobagem que você está falando.
<Ernandes> bah
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> KurtKraut, o cara conseguiu ligar pra policia? kkk
<KurtKraut> xGrind, Esse pessoal tá jogando Watch Dogs demais, só pode...
<xGrind> kk
<Neimar> Ola
<Neimar> como faço para particionar o hd no ubuntu?
<Neimar> no ubunto?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> Neimar, você já procurou no Google? Não entendeu alguma instrução do que achou?
<alvaro> só por curiosidade, alguem poderia me explicar qual é aquele "animalzinho" simbolo do Xubuntu?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, É por causa do logo do XFCE. É um rato
<alvaro> eu tava na duvida se era um rato mesmo
<alvaro> valeu obrigado pela resposta
<alvaro> na região onde moro existe os "piriás" tem a mesma aparencia
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-06
<Porcks> e ai moçada que que ta pegando aqui hj?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bento> Olha pessoal boa tarde
<rssolivei> salve
<WALTER_> OLÁ
<Radio-juara-mix> Ola existe representande Ubuntu Brasil, (Produtores Multimidia)
<xGrind> Radio-juara-mix, ?
<Radio-juara-mix> (Produtores Multimidia)
<Radio-juara-mix>  
<Radio-juara-mix> publicidades de ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-29
<Leonardo_> Galera vo formatar meu notebook agora para o ubunto que acabei de abaixar do site , quero saber se os drives do meu pc vai continuar algo assim ou tenho que abaixa tudo denovo ?
<grunhart> Baixar, sim. :S
<CyL> Leonardo_: Vc vai formatar o PC e instalar o Ubuntu é isso?
<Leonardo_> Sim, nunca mexi com ubunto ja gravei no cd ..
<licensed> Leonardo_, quando vc formata um disco, nao fica nada nele, nem os drivers. além disso driver pra windows são diferentes dos de linux
<licensed> Leonardo_, normalmente o ubuntu reconhece tudo. caso nao reconheça tem que instalar na mao. dar uma googlada como instala etc.. mas espera pra ve
<CyL> Leonardo_: O ubuntu já vem com a grande maioria dos drivers necessários.
<Leonardo_> Certo ,ja abrir o executador do ubunto vo reiniciar para mostrar como é , obrigado
<Leonardo_> Boa noite
<Leonardo_> Certo ,ja abrir o executador do ubunto vo reiniciar para mostrar como é , obrigado
<grunhart_> Leonardo_ Se você nunca usou o Ubuntu antes é uma ideia terrivel formatar um HD inteiro para usa-lo...
<Kitiragato> Boa noite pessoal
<xGrind> boa
<astroo-> ola
<Kitiragato> Sentindo novamente o IRC
<Kitiragato> Ja fazem quase 20 que nao entro numa sala
<astroo-> se quiseres ajuda e so dizer
<Kitiragato> Blz... agradeco
<astroo-> ok
<Kitiragato> Ja que tu perguntou... me tiras uma duvida. Criei um disco de instalacao via cartao MMC-SD e coloquei a versao 15.04, nao consegui instalar no meu netbook. ja com a versao 14.04 deu certo. O meu cartao e de 2GB, isso tem alguma coisa haver?
<Kitiragato> :)
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Kitiragato> Alguma regra em geral, como sou novo por aqui e ja tem um bom tempo que num entro numa sala.
<hggdh> não, não tem a ver.
<Kitiragato> hggdh: Vlw... Brigadao por tirar essa duvida.
<Kitiragato> Vlw pessoal... Boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Doug__> bom dia?>
<Doug__> gostaria de esclarecer duvidas sobre ubuntu server
<Divulgar> LOIC_BRPRXQ has quit (Client exited)
<Divulgar> LOIC_CAVNBX has quit (Client exited)
<Divulgar> LOIC_NAQBRF has quit (Client exited)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Divulgar> LOIC_XOWXYM has quit (Client exited)
<Divulgar> LOIC_ZOQOTU has quit (Client exited)
<Divulgar> !lazor targethost=http://www.videotrans.com.br
<Divulgar> !lazor method=tcp
<Divulgar> !lazor randow=true
<Divulgar> !lazor wait=false
<Divulgar> !lazor start
<Divulgar> !lazor stop
<Rudolf> hells hells hells
<Longman> Alguem manja dos pros e contras de rodar o ubuntu através de um pen drive
<Longman> ?
<xGrind> Longman, é bom pra testar, corrigir grub, corrigir windows
<Longman> Eu to num ponto que eu não aguento mais olhar pro windows. Ai to pensando em ficar andando com o meu ubuntu num pen drive pra cima e pra baixo... Será que rola?
<Rudolf> Longman: vc fica sujeito a velocidade de I/O do pendrive
<Rudolf> Longman: UNA PORCARIA para uso diário
<Rudolf> Longman: se em HD de 5000rpm já é um lixo
<xGrind> Longman, pq nao usa em dual boot?
<Longman> xGrind, no trabalho eles não liberam
<Rudolf> huehieheiue
<Longman> kkk
<Rudolf> Longman: você estará fazendo dualboot usando um sistema em pendrive
<Rudolf> Longman: vai tomar uma justa causa
<Rudolf> Longman: software não autorizado na rede
<Longman> Já me informei. Só não liberaram que eu instala-se no hd da maquina.
<Longman> Nem maquina virtual '-'.
<Rudolf> Longman: kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> "nem máquina virtual" e permite pendrive?
<Rudolf> são burros
<Rudolf> mas, sorte sua
<Rudolf> dá para fazer mais estrago em pendrive que em vm
<Longman> Eu tava vendo aquele novo pc da intel.
<Longman> mas achei meio bosta pro preço
<Longman> Todavia vou da uma olhada aqui. Obrigado gente!
<Rudolf> Longman: hail hydra!
<Longman> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<CACO> BOA NOITE
<CACO> o que temos aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Natan> Quero instalar linux no meu pc mas não estou conseguindo ja viz download tentei criar pendrive botavel mas ta dificil algume pode me ajuda
<Natan> ?
<astroo-> seguinte a ajuda do site oficial do ubuntu?
<Natan> ??
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Natan> Valew
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-30
<fabio> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<fabio> Gostaria de solicitar o ubunto
<fabio> voces podem me mandar 2 midia para mim
<astroo-> pede a 1 amigo que saque e ponha num dvd ou pen drive
<fabio> voces nao envia mais midia com capa?
<fabio> podem me mandar uma midia do ubunto?
<astroo-> que eu saiba nao existe ha anos
<astroo-> media e o ubuntu em si certo?
<fabio> ha blz vou ficar no windowns mesmo melhor
<astroo-> nao tem amigos...
<rafaelsoaresbr> kkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> carente
<ceollo> ola gente
<astroo-> ola
<ceollo> instalei o linux faz pouco tempo
<ceollo> estou explorando as possibilidades
<astroo-> ok
<ceollo> esbarrei entao num artigo na internet sobre irc rodando no terminal
<ceollo> me deu uma nostalgia do tempo que acessava bbs via discada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<YokoBR> galere
<YokoBR> alguém aí?
<vinnys> minha area de trabalho do ubuntu sumiu as barras laterais e nenhum comando do teclado funciona socorro
<vinnys> parece que tudo que estava programado sumiu
<vinnys> alguem me ajuda
<vinnys> sumiu tudo
<dlb> estou com problemas relacionado a desconfiguração do teclado
<dlb> Uso o Ubuntu 15.04
<dlb> só funciona o mouse
<dlb> com isso não consigo acessar o terminal
<Magno> BOm dia
<Magno> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Magno> tenho algumas dúvidas e preciso de alguém que possa me audar
<Magno> tenho algumas dúvidas e preciso de alguém que possa me ajudar
<Rudolf> Magno: já procurou no google/duckduckgo/yahoo sobre suas dúvidas?
<Magno> não, eu queria saber se alguém pode me ajudar a colocar o dowload da iso do ubuntu desktop, em um pendrive para fazer a instalação do pen drive
<Rudolf> Magno: no google tem
<Rudolf> Magno: alias, pelo que lembro tem na documentação do ubuntu
<Magno> show, vamos então na documentação
<Rudolf> Magno: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Rudolf> Magno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Rudolf> boa leitura
<Magno> Rudolf obrigado
<Rudolf> disponha
<Magno> mestre
<Leonardo_> ola
<Leonardo_> preciso de ajuda \
<Rudolf> Leonardo_: seja direto. pergunte. se alguém souber, te responderá
<Leonardo_> preciso de ajuda para atualizar o driver de video .
<Rudolf> Leonardo_: qual o erro?
<Leonardo_> Nao consigo abrir um programa ...  Diz: a versao do open GL e insuficiente ... Atualize os drivers graficos
<Rudolf> Leonardo_: qual sua placa de video (chipset)? apt-get update / apt-get upgrade não foi suficiente?
<Leonardo_> Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<Leonardo_> hm...
<Rudolf> Leonardo_: qual sua versão do ubuntu?
<Leonardo_> 15
<Leonardo_> supporte ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<alan3> Olá pessoal
<alan3> Estou com uma dúvida: meu processador é 64 bits (Intel Atom N2600) com 2G de memória. Eu posso usar o Ubuntu de 64 bits ou melhor o 32 bits mesmo?
<Elfon> alan3: nesse caso acredito que o 32 ficaria mais rápido
<Elfon> mas nada impede de instalar o 32
<Elfon> mas com pouca memória talvez tenha que mudar o ambiente gráfico...talvez um lxde (Lubuntu)
<alan3> Entendido. Obrigado !
<CyL> Elfon: Só a título de informação, se o processador suporta a versão 64 bits, não há motivo nenhum para instalar a versão 32 bits
<Elfon> CyL: até onde sei só seria necessário acima de 8 gigas de RAM. Porque entre 4 e 8 existe um treco no kernel que faz funcionar...antes o 32 só funcionava até 4 gigas
<Elfon> eu sempre usei 64...inclusive quando tinha 4 gigas de ram
<Elfon> funfa de boa...mas dizem que 64 pesa um pouco mais que a 32...(mas isso eu nunca vi diferença)....deve ficar mais evidente em pcs limitados
<Elfon> CyL: no caso do alan3 o pc dele é limitado
<Elfon> CyL_: 2 gigas de ram é pouco pra ambiente gráfico do tipow kde e unity
<Elfon> e rodar isso com 64 acho que fica meio pesado e lento
<Bertoldi> Boa tarde! Estou tentando criar um dual boot já fiz a instalação do windows 7 e agora estou tendo problemas na hora de criar partição para o ubuntu 15
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> mirqui: tarde
<Rudolf> mirqui: chuva aí tumem?
<mirqui> ahaha acontece ;)
<CyL_> Elfon: A arquitetura do processador em nada influencia o desempenho
<CyL_> Elfon: Dizer que 64 bits pesa mais que 32 bits é um mito
<CyL_> Elfon: e a quantidade de memória é irrelevante no caso de se usar a arquitetura de 64 bits
<Rudolf> CyL_: você mudou de nick só para eu te ver né
<CyL_> Elfon: O "treco" a que você se referiu é chamado de PAE, e permite a processadores de 32 bits endereçarem mais de 4 giga de RAM que é o máximo suportado nativamente pela arquitetura
<CyL_> Elfon: Mas se tiver mais do que 4 gigas de RAM, e puder escolher, usar 64 bits é muito melhor do que usar PAE
<Elfon> CyL_: veja bem...o cara que perguntou no canal tinha uma máquina com 2Gb de Ram...se ele quer rodar o ubuntu com unity iria dar trabalho
<Rudolf> unity == trabalho
<Fabio> which error reason below:
<Fabio> systemd-logind[3406]: Falied to start user service: Unknow unit: user@1000.service
<Fabio> Ubuntu 14.10 64bit
<Fabio> I can not log in
<Rudolf> uati!?
<Fabio> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> Fabio: você tentou jogar este erro no google?
<Fabio> já
<Rudolf> Fabio: e ae?
<Rudolf> Fabio: o que vc descobriu?
<Fabio> estou tentando rodar o comando: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<Fabio> até agora só
<Fabio> não funcionou
<Rudolf> Fabio: tu descobriu que um bug ?
<Fabio> começou a dar esse erro após a atualização que fiz do linux
<Rudolf> Fabio: é, foi o que foi relatado
<Fabio> agora não consigo logar mais na conta do usuário cadastrada
<Fabio> consigo apenas via putty
<Rudolf> Fabio: ctrl+alt+F2 não te dá o terminal?
<Rudolf> Fabio: ou mesmo assim não loga?
<CyL_> Elfon: O que estou querendo dizer ao amigo, é que a arquitetura do processador não influencia no desempenho da máquina.
<Fabio> assim loga tb
<Fabio> está virtualizado com o VM
<CyL_> Elfon: Não importa que ele tenha só dois GB de memória RAN, executar o Ubuntu 32 bit ou 64 bit vai entregar praticamente o mesmo desempenho a ele. Na verdade, hoje em dia que a maioria das aplicações jpa foram portadas para 64 bits, pode até ser que o 64 bits seja um pouco mais rápido
<CyL_> Fabio: Vc sabe usar um pastebin?
<Fabio> não, é a primeira vez que instalei o Linux
<Rudolf> Fabio: tu viu que é um bug? viu a solução?
<Fabio> não achei nada sobre esse erro, queria saber qual a solução neste caso
<CyL_> Fabio: como eu ia dizendo, sabe usar um pastebin?
<Fabio> sim
<CyL_> Fabio: Qual o resultado de 'sudo dmesg'?
<Fabio> http://pastebin.com/4CXZdxTQ
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CyL_> Ué, quando fui ajudar o cara tinha ido embora
<CyL_> :/
<astroo-> acontece
<CyL_> astroo-: Verdade
<astroo-> eu mal posso ajudar...
<CyL_> Como assim?
<Eduardo_> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<Eduardo_> Ola meu notebook esta com problema
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Eduardo_> Quando eu inicio ele aparece uma tela preta escrito" GNU GRUB version 2.02~ beta2-9ubuntu1 " e embaixo ta " minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lista possible command completions.
<Eduardo_> Será que tem como você me responder ainda hoje
<strang3quark> Eduardo_: hmm... o que fez no computador antes disso acontecer?
<Eduardo_> Ele travou e não voltou ao normal ai eu desliguei ele pelo botão liga/desliga
<strang3quark> Eduardo_: tem um liveCD ou LiveDVD do ubuntu disponivel?
<Eduardo_> Não
<strang3quark> Eduardo_: entao crie um e tente reinstalar o grub
<Eduardo_> Não tem outro jeito de conserta-lo
<strang3quark> Eduardo_: se você não tiver um poder divino duvido muito que haja outra maneira. Pode sempre esperar por alguma sugestão de outros membros aqui no IRC ou expor o seu problema no forum
<Eduardo_> Mas como eu arrimo esse CD
<Eduardo_> *arrumo
<Eduardo_> Como eu consigo esse CD ???
<astroo-> no site of~ficial do ubuntu do topico por exemplo
<astroo-> e nao e cd e so 1 .iso
<strang3quark> Eduardo_: como é que instalou o ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-01
<Rudolf> strang3quark: "poder divino" provavelmente
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiue
<strang3quark> Rudolf: ahah
<strang3quark> fazia falta de vez em quando
<kak>  
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<vmatosm> Olá! Estou com dificuldades para criar um pendrive de boot com o ubuntu.
<vmatosm> Após a criação, o pendrive fica como se não houvesse sistema operacional...
<vmatosm> Estou usando Windows 7 Professional 64bits
<vmatosm> E agora, quem poderá me ajudar???
<barna> vmatosm, como q vc ta criando o pendrive?
<vmatosm> Tentei com o USB Creator
<barna> vmatosm, e ai o q acontece?
<vmatosm> Usei a versão 14.10.iso
<vmatosm> e na hora do boot o aparece que o pendrive não tem SO
<vmatosm> A BIOS reconhece o pendrive
<barna> vmatosm, bios UEFI?
<vmatosm> Nem lembro
<vmatosm> Pra falar a verdade nem sei qual é
<barna> vmatosm, ok
<vmatosm> Creio ser AHCI
<barna> vmatosm, eu uso o unetbootin no ruindows pra criar pendrive, ele não é lá dos melhores mas tem funcionado!
<vmatosm> Estou baixando a versão 14.04 e irei tentar, obrigado pela dica
<barna> massa, eu prefiro o 14.04 LTS do que o 14.10.
<vmatosm> Temos que tirar proveito da versão com suporte estendido!
<vmatosm> Obrigado! Boa madruga!!!
<barna> eu fico de LTS em LTS, de vez em quando instalo um non-LTS em outra partição só pra testar.
<vmatosm> Sei como eh!
<vmatosm> Já testei e me arrependi!
<barna> valeu, vou ficar por aki brigando com o servidor até o dia nascer.
<vmatosm> kkk
<vmatosm> Pior que amanhã cedo tem trampo! Vou tirar direto que é melhor, pelo menos não me atraso!
<vmatosm> Fui!
<Alexandre> Olá, como descriptografar o disco, na inicialização do pc?
<NoRm4nD> depende de como foi criado a particao criptografada !!
<Alexandre> como assim?
<NoRm4nD> leia a documentacao que sera de melhor ajuda para ti
<Alexandre> certo
<EllieGoulding> oi a todos :)
<Fabio> Rudolf: Bom dia! Conseguiu identificar o que pode ser o erro que te passei ontem?
<Rudolf> FaV1r3s: eu? eu não. Nem uso ubuntu champs.
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> kkk
<Elfon> bom dia
<Elfon> Pessoal, o POpcornTime parou de funcionar?
<Rudolf> Elfon: muita pressão, pelo que soube
<Elfon> Rudolf: é uma pena
<Elfon> tava curtindo tanto...hahaha
<Rudolf> Elfon: a tendência é piorar
<Rudolf> Elfon: preço do netflix deve disparar
<Rudolf> pressão das tvs pagas e da ancine
<Rudolf> brasil cara
<Elfon> se o preço fosse justo nem precisava disso
<Elfon> claro que muita parte deve-se aos impostos
<Rudolf> Elfon: se o modelo da tv paga fosse justo
<Rudolf> Elfon: então, vão socar mais impostos
<Rudolf> Elfon: e colocar cotas no netflix
<Rudolf> Elfon: os impostos vão incindir sobre a quantidade de material disponível
<Rudolf> Elfon: e as cotas, de produto nacional, proporcionais também ao acervo disponível
<Rudolf> Elfon: ou seja, quanto mais conteúdo tiver, mais caro vai ficar
<Rudolf> Elfon: e pelo que falaram, vai ter cota de jogos nacionais também
<Rudolf> liberie: e mais impostos sobre jogos
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> liberie: mals
<Elfon> hauhua
<Elfon> Rudolf: se estes contpudos on line forem disponibilizados em servidores em outros países fica mais barato?
<Elfon> Alguém já restaurou um iphone no itunes numa máquina virtual?
<liberie> Elfon: sem problemas
<liberie> e so deixar o USB conectado na VM
<Rudolf> Elfon: mais barato pode ser
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas as rotas internacionais ficarão uma bosta
<Elfon> liberie: ele copia até uns 70% e trava....deixei umas 7 horas
<Rudolf> Elfon: rapaz, elimino os "será quê"
<Rudolf> Elfon: será que não é o linux? ou será que não é por ser vmware?
<Rudolf> Elfon: use um windows para fazer isso
<Rudolf> Elfon: de forma nativa
<Elfon> Rudolf: o soda é que não tenho windows aqui
<Elfon> mesmo se tivesse...o bck foi feito numa vm....mas foi tranquilo
<Elfon> aliás...demorou mas foi
<liberie> Elfon
<liberie> o que pode estar acontecendo
<liberie> e na mudança do ID de USB
<liberie> ele não esta redirecionando para a VM
<Elfon> putz...ele reconhece o iphone...mas não termina
<Rudolf> liberie: se o ID está mudando, não é "pode", é "está"
<liberie> Rudolf nem tanto
<liberie> eu sempre coloco os novos IDs
<liberie> ou deixo setado para qualquer coisa USB ir para a vm
<Rudolf> liberie: mas a mudança está ocorrendo durante a cópia?
<liberie> dai não tenho problemas nenhum
<liberie> deixa tudo ir para a VM
<liberie> como "default"
<liberie> faço isso sempre com meu S5 e iphone
<liberie> e olha que no S5 usar o modo odin nele e dose
<liberie> brikar ele e rapidinho
<liberie> no IOS pelo menos não se mexe no BL
<Elfon> liberie: como faz isso?
<liberie> usas o que para VM
<liberie> vmware, xen , xenserver , virtualbox
<liberie> fica dificil sem saber kkk
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> o que usas
<liberie> mas no vmware e super simples
<liberie> no virtualbox da para usar USB ate de outra maquina
<liberie> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#idp95121872
<liberie> via VRDE
<Elfon> liberie: virtualbox
<egodoy> Olá senhores, trabalho com certificação de bens de informática e tenho algumas dúvidas referentes à certificação/compatibilização HCL Linux Ubuntu. Já vi que a Canonical certifica as configurações de hardware, porém, não é claro pra mim o que é necessário para esta certificação.
<egodoy> Preciso enviar amostras dos hardwares para um laboratório da Canonical ou posso rodar os testes em um software da Canonical e então eu submeto à uma análise dos resultados de teste?
<Elfon> Rudolf: como faz pra setar?
<Elfon> aliás liberie
<Elfon> como seta?
<liberie> virtualbox nunca usei
<liberie> ve o manual que te passei
<liberie> no vmware como falei acima e simples
<liberie> no manual do virtualbox tem como setar os ids
<liberie> e so ler
<Rudolf> egodoy: por que não consulta a própria canonical?
<Elfon> liberie: qual o nome do procedimento? pra eu procurar no oráculo
<Elfon> liberie: achei...é barbada! :)
<Rudolf> Elfon: parabéns
<Elfon> Rudolf: calma...preciso saber se vai terminar o processo
<Elfon> a usb já reconhece automagicamente
<Elfon> fata vê se vai até o fim...rsr
<Rudolf> Elfon: só por você estar se virando
<Rudolf> Elfon: já merece parabéns
<Rudolf> Elfon: depois te dou outro por completar a treta toda
<Elfon> hahaha
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<strang3quark> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa
<mirqui> blza :)
<linus__> oi boa tarde, o suporte a driver ATI radeon melhorou?
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+o+suporte+a+driver+ATI+radeon+melhorou%3F
<mirqui> primeiro ítem
<linus__> obrigado!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EllieGoulding> ola :)
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon> Rudolf: não funfo não
<Elfon> deixei pra lá
<Rudolf> Elfon: perdeu meus parabéns
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas como te falei inicialmente, faz pelo windows
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Elfon> Rudolf: não tenho pc com windows
<Rudolf> Elfon: too bad
<Elfon> Rudolf: sempre digo...drogas não levam a nada...hahaha
<Rudolf> Elfon: cara, tu usa iPhode
<Rudolf> Elfon: dá quase na mesma
<Elfon> hahaha
<Elfon> é da muié
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> vlw pea ajuda
<Elfon> boa tarde
<Elfon> fui
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-02
<trash_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<trash_> alguem ai usa o raidcall comunicador tipo skipe
<trash_> astroo-,  skype ... subdistro flw..
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<trash_> de boa
<Rudolf> nops
<astroo-> trash_  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Diogo> Oi
<Diogo> Leandro
<z010011-x> bom dia....gostaria d saber se no galaxy y é compativel p intala o ubuntu?
<z010011-x> ning?
<lbracher> z010011-x: o ubuntu enxerga o galaxy y quando voce o conecta no computador.
<d3vic3> eae
<d3vic3> Como faço pra receber o cd em minha casa?
<z010011-x> lbracher: ae q ta o erro...ele nao funciona o usb, eu carrego ele em um adaptador
<Elfon> Rudolf: o problema do iphone pode ser a uuid do disco?
<Elfon> pq tive q fazer um malabarismo aqui
<z010011-x> .gostaria d saber se no galaxy y é compativel p intala o ubuntu? sem o cb usb
<Rudolf> z010011-x: não
<z010011-x> Rudolf: so intala com o cabo é...? por isso naum esta dando
<Rudolf> z010011-x: provável
<z010011-x> ah gostAria de conar o mac, tem alguma outra forma?
<Rudolf> n
<z010011-x> :(
<Elfon> Rudolf: após o bkp não queria restaurar por causa de espaço....tive que criar um outro disco virtual maior e fazer um dd if=/ of=/   ...pra funfar
<Elfon> aí com mais espaço em disco fui restaurar
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> o problema era espaço
<Rudolf> que zica
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> Rudolf: na primeira vez sim...na segunda com a cópia do hd segundo hd...não era espaço não
<Elfon> Rudolf: por isso que não gosto de windows ...hahaha
<barna> montei um mini-servidor de internet aki, pra colocar QoS na rede, agora queria monitorar quem está conectado, quanto ta usando de banda, velocidades etc... mas que gere um historico. alguem indica algum programa pra isso?
<Rudolf> Elfon: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/30/windows_10_wi_fi_sense/
<Rudolf> Elfon: para vc que ama windows
<Rudolf> barna: simples darkstat
<Rudolf> barna: mas tem o ntop também
<barna> vou como é
<Elfon> Rudolf: eu tinha visto isso
<Elfon> meu irmão tem windows phone e falou disso outro dia
<Rudolf> saravá
<barna> valeu Rudolf, erá bem isso q eu tava procurando.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EllieGoulding> ola
<astroo-> ola
<EllieGoulding> interesante, eu obter um autulizar pra  xorg-server-xwayland-1.17.2-2
<EllieGoulding> Arch ;)
<YokoBR> galera, to muito p da vida
<YokoBR> comprei um produto de 36 dólares e a receita taxou em quase 400 reais
<YokoBR> qual é a matemática disso?
<YokoBR> o imposto é cobrado sobre produto + frete + seguro de vida + petrolão + mensalão?
<astroo-> dilma rula...
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e fora do tema do ubuntu nao sei se vai haver resposta
<YokoBR> Vdd
<YokoBR> É uma pergunta retórica
<YokoBR> não precisa de resposta
<YokoBR> apenas reflitam
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-03
<Sorentto> boa noite povo. tudo beleza?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Sorentto> opa. tranquilo. acabei  de instalar o 15.04 e agora é a customização
<Sorentto> estou com uma duvida se alguém souber, tem alguma outra forma de mudar o lado dos botões maximizar, minimizar e fechar sem ser com o gconf, ou dconf(org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences)
<Sorentto> ou no ubuntu 15 já não é possível? ou vai que estou fazendo errado também
<Sorentto> se alguem fez isso e puder compartilhar.
<Sorentto> eu ja andei pesquisando na net mas até agora só vi dicas envolvendo essas duas formas
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Sorentto> a de boa :D eu ainda vou ver se  consigo instalar algum jogo com o playonLinux
<Sorentto> preciso ver se o soft me deixa indicar a pasta de instalação tb. etc
<Sorentto> vai demorar até eu achar isso tudo
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> como disse. agora começa a configuração do zero
<Sorentto> vlw a atenção astroo-
<astroo-> ok
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<Sorentto> alo
<claiton> oi , gostaria de uma ajuda.    atualizei  para ubuntu 15.04 e tenho win 7 (dual boot) , alguns dias de utilização não inicia mais  da um erro
<astroo-> ola e poe a duvida toda
<claiton> o erro  seria kernel panic -not syncing
<claiton> gostaria de resolver ele
<claiton> ja formatei e instalei de novo  após uns dias voltou o erro
<oem_> hi
<oem_> eu presisosaber se meu sistema esta 100%
<oem_> onde vou?
<Sorentto> claiton, o que andei vendo na net sobre o problema remete a alterações ou complicações com o hardware, uma duvida .. funcionava perfeitamente no 14.04?
<claiton> sim
<claiton> nunca travou
<Sorentto> oem_, com assim 100%?
<oem_> instalei agora o sistema via usb depois de muito trampo, entende não sei nem onde ficam os drives
<oem_> ???
<claiton> ja pesquisei esse erro na net mas não encontrei a resposta ainda
<oem_> por exemplo essa barra aqui do lado com navegador, configuraçoes e etc... eu clico e não fuciona nada???? so abro navegador pelas configurações???
<Sorentto> bom. usa o sistema normalmente. se notar que algo não tem o mesmo desempenho que tinha com o windows ou outro sistema que estava dai vai postando... sobre os drivers da uma olhada no aplicativo de drivers proprietarios para ver se ele encontra algo (drivers adicionais se estiver em portugues)
<claiton> mas não entra o sistema
<claiton> só vai até a tela de escolher o sistema , se escolho ubuntu da esse erro
<Sorentto> claiton, deixa a duvida aqui. o povo que tem mais conhecimento pode ajudar. mas uma coisa eu te falo. antes de atualizar o sistema li muitos caras falando que era melhor fazer do zero.
<claiton> sim , tentei ja , formatei e instalei direto da isso 15.04
<claiton>  deu o erro de novo depois de dois dias
<Sorentto> oem_, vc ta falando que nenhum aplicativo abre quando vc clica em cima deles? qual barra vc se refere?
<Sorentto> claiton, tem alguma coisa que vc fez antes de dar o erros ou o sistema tava puro e mesmo assim deu erro?
<claiton> na verdade as duas vezes tentei fazer uma customização usando o remastersys
<claiton> no ubuntu 14.04 eu fiz e não tinha dado problema
<oem_> era a todos
<oem_> eplicativos
<oem_> não abrian
<oem_> lendo o tutorial de ajuda descobrir usar o teclado
<oem_> agora ja sei minimiza e maximizaprogramas so com teclado mesmo com mouse ainda não
<oem_> entende?
<astroo-> oem_  ola
<Sorentto> entendi. se vc clicar com o botão direito em cima do lançador(icone do programa) aparece uma janela com opções?
<Sorentto> claiton, eu sei que é chato. eu tb to penando aqui, mas não seria interessante vc deixar o sistema puro por um tempo apenas para teste
<Sorentto> e tipo
<claiton> sem nenhum app
<Sorentto> nesse meio tempo vc faz pesquisas para ver se o remastersys tem alguma incompatibilidade com o 15,04
<claiton> sim boa ideia
<Sorentto> como assim sem nenhum app? o que esse remastersys faz? qual o uso que vc vai dar ao sistema?
<claiton> ele tira uma cópia tipo backup
<Sorentto> tipo um ghost da vida?
<claiton> sim
<claiton> mas vou fazer como vc falou
<Sorentto> é o que da para te ajudar no momento. kkkk também to com uns perrengues aqui. kkkkkk
<claiton> kkk mas esta bom ajudou   bastante
<claiton> obrigado Sorentto
<Sorentto> :D tomara que resolva.
<claiton> valeu
<oem_> ai sorrento, o sistema precisa de algum ante viros???
<oem_> 8anti
<oem_> ???
<Sorentto> não
<Sorentto> bom
<Sorentto> o bom senso é sempre bem vindo quando não se tem anti-virus
<Sorentto> o que acontece é que muitos virus são executaveis e precisão de permissão admin o que é facil conseguir no windows,
<oem_> por isso perguntei pois vou para deep
<oem_> entende
<Rudolf> oem_: ui, que medo
<oem_> alguma dica?
<Rudolf> oem_: não acessar a deep
<Rudolf> oem_: falando sério
<Rudolf> oem_: não use programas na deep em modo root
<Sorentto> deep web. pra que? mas se for mesmo usa uma vm ou um live para não ficar se infectando e comprometendo seu sistema.
<Rudolf> oem_: tem gente que acha legal usar o X como root, por exemplo
<Rudolf> Sorentto: deep não compromete sistema
<Rudolf> Sorentto: pode comprometer o diretório do usuário
<Rudolf> Sorentto: estou supondo o cara não sair executando dicas como root (bom senso citado acima)
<oem_> entendo exatamente vou usar esse a deep e totalmente aberta
<Rudolf> oem_: que?
<oem_> ?
<Rudolf> oem_: não entendi sua última frase
<oem_> alguma dica rudolf?
<Rudolf> oem_: já dei acima
<oem_> blz
<oem_> agradecido
<Rudolf> oem_: o que busca na deep?
<Rudolf> pr0n?
<Rudolf> heuheiue
<Sorentto> a sim. Rudolf , mas particularmente não usaria meus sistema principal para o acesso na deep. provavelmente usaria uma vm
<Rudolf> Sorentto: uso de boa
<oem_> eu to atraz de algumas coisas
<oem_> tem alguma dica sobre buscadores?
<oem_> da deep
<Rudolf> oem_: não, deep é por sua conta
<Froid> Boa noite galera
<oem_> to ligaddo q e por conta minha
<astroo-> ola
<Sorentto> bom deep não é muito a minha praia. só me aventurei um pouco por la
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<Froid> Sei que aqui não é lugar pra isso, mas queria saber se alguém aqui já usou o o.s bugtraq?
<oem_> rapaz la é a net verdadeira
<oem_> e so procurar o bem
<oem_> kkkkk
<Sorentto> não digo que não é interessante. :D só que no momento tenho de aumentar muito mais meu conhecimento para valer a pena passar mais tempo por la.
<Sorentto> kkkk
<Rudolf> Froid: uati?
<oem_> uma coisa lá e certa se vc for atraz de pedofilia vai cair na pf
<Rudolf> se deus quiser
<oem_> la tem coisa baratas de comprar
<oem_> etipo livros
<oem_> sem imposto
<oem_> e coisas do tipo
<Froid> Rudolf quero saber se alguém já usou o sistema operacional bugtraq
<Rudolf> Froid: tem o link dele?
<Rudolf> Froid: eu conheço um Bugtraq, mas não é exatamente um S.O.
<Rudolf> Froid: me manda o link para que eu possa ver
<Froid> http://bugtraq-team.com/downloads
<Froid> da uma olhada aí
<Rudolf> Froid: é, nunca ouvi falar
<Rudolf> Froid: qual o diferencial dela?
<Rudolf> Froid: alternativa ao Kali?
<Froid> sim, na verdade ela é meio que baseada no backtrack que é o novo kali, tava pesquisando sistemas alternativos ao kali e achei esse dei uma pesquisada e pelo que vi parece ser muito bom
<Froid> mas tava procurando a opnião de alguém que já tenha usado
<Froid> preciso elaborar um trabalho sobre auditoria e testes de invasão e tô listando os principais sitemas e suas principais funções
<Rudolf> Froid: nhaaa
<Rudolf> Froid: sisteminhas prontos não são usados por profissionais da área não
<Froid> kkkk, isso não é um sisteminha pronto kkk, como falei a pouco é uma alternativa ao kali
<Froid> mesma funcionalidade, mas preciso saber seus diferenciais do kali
<Rudolf> Froid: quais seriam?
<Rudolf> Froid: os diferenciais
<Froid> é o que quero saber :)
<Rudolf> Froid: não vem todos com aquela "caralhada" de pacotes instalados default?
<Rudolf> Froid: não é linux?
<Rudolf> Froid: nao tem um ambiente gráfico bunitinho (inútil)
<Rudolf> Froid: não é baseado em uma distro de verdade?
<Rudolf> Froid: sinceramente, não vejo diferença
<Rudolf> bom, dia longo amanhã
<Rudolf> fuiz
<Froid> até onde sei é basicamente  a mesma coisa do kali, mas quero saber se ele tem algum diferencial, algo que realmente faça valer a pena seu uso
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> Rudolf: opa...o PopcornTime parou mesmo?
<Rudolf> Elfon: li que sim
<Elfon> porcos imperialistas!
<Elfon> se o pobre se dá bem por um momento nesse mundo eles já sacaneam
<Elfon> Rudolf: parece que tem outros clientes que ainda funcionam :)
<xGrind> Elfon, ainda assisto por ele
<xGrind> só nao aparecem os filmes qndo abro o popcorn. mas ontem assisti the walking dead e hj carregou tb =)
<Elfon> xGrind: aqui não carrega nada
<Elfon> xGrind: qual Endpoint da API dá no seu?
<xGrind> Elfon, Endpoint?
<Elfon> Configurações ==> Avançadas ==> Conexão==> Endpoint da API de Séries
<Elfon> xGrind: lá deve ter um endereço
<xGrind> Elfon, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03-07-2015-131904.php
<xGrind> Elfon,  http://eztvapi.re/
<Elfon> xGrind: tu tá de sacanagem né? eu aqui ralando e tu tirando onda...hahaha
<xGrind> aqui ta de boa kk
<Elfon> aqui nao vai nada
<Elfon> será que é o provedor?
<Elfon> xGrind: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/kde8.php
<Elfon> dá pau toda hora
<xGrind> hmmm. aqui tb ta assim. só as series que funcionam eu acho
<xGrind> tenta alguma serie
<Elfon> aqui nada
<Elfon> ops
<Elfon> séries sim
<xGrind> então ta igual aqui. pelo menos serie funciona o/
<Elfon> tem o cuevana
<Elfon> mas é em espanhol
<Elfon> xGrind: vÊ se faz rodar ai o untv
<Elfon> aqui abriu mas na hora de assistir deu pau
<Elfon> se bem que foi numa vm
<Marta> ola
<Marta> boa tarde
<Guest66161> acabei de comprar um notebooke com o sistema umbutu e nao consigo colocar em portuges
<Guest66161> sta em ingles e nao ntendo nada sou novata no sistema e esta tudo como se tiverse congelado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EllieGoulding> boa tarde a todos :)
<astroo-> ola
<GR0x0rz> Alguém aí poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<GR0x0rz> Estou tentando fazer o wi-fi do meu computador funcionar.
<GR0x0rz> Já tentei de tudo, e ate agora... Nada.
<GR0x0rz> *até*.
<GR0x0rz> Estou com a versão do Ubuntu 14.10.
<GR0x0rz> Quando estava instalando, o wi-fi, funcionava normal.
<GR0x0rz> Mas depois que terminou a instalação, parou de funcionar.
<astroo-> diz que chip e o do wifi
<GR0x0rz> Vish. Teria que reiniciar o computador pra ver. (Tô usando o w8.1)
<GR0x0rz> Mas eu sei que é da Broadcom.
<GR0x0rz> Deixa ver se eu acho aqui.
<GR0x0rz> Qualcom Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30). Adaptador de Rede 802.11g Broadcom.
<GR0x0rz> *Qualcomm*.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<GR0x0rz> Ok.
<GR0x0rz> Ah, e pelo que me lembro, o BCM é 4312 (BCM4312).
<astroo-> eu dei a resposta possivel no privado
<EllieGoulding> ele deve atulizar para ubuntu 15.04
<speeeeed> E ai povo!
<speeeeed> alguem poderia me dar um help?
<speeeeed> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<speeeeed> Seguinte...
<speeeeed> instalei o qcad...
<speeeeed> pelo menos acho q consegui
<speeeeed> fiz download  do .rum
<speeeeed> sudo chmod +x nome_do_programa.run
<speeeeed> sh nome_do_programa.run
<speeeeed> agora nao sei como faço pra executar :$
<EllieGoulding> ./program.run
<EllieGoulding> sh é para scripts com .sh
<speeeeed> fui na pasta onde baixei e dei o ./qcad-3.9.4-linux-x86_64.run
<speeeeed> mas no final deu extraction falide
<speeeeed> *failed
<EllieGoulding> com root?
<speeeeed> hummm
<EllieGoulding> Eu só instalei na minha maquina
<speeeeed> :$
<EllieGoulding> digite sudo ./programa.run
<speeeeed> yes
<speeeeed> agora seguinte é aquel comando q dei.. gerou algo no meu computador?
<EllieGoulding> é instala depois o comando
<speeeeed> foi lindo! kkk
<speeeeed> mas meu medo é q to com o hd lotado na tampa....
<speeeeed> ai nao sei se aquele comando sh nome_do_programa.run
<speeeeed> <speeeeed> agora nao sei como faço pra executar :$
<speeeeed> afe... nao sei se o comando q dei descomapctou algo no micro
<EllieGoulding> q = que?
<EllieGoulding> não usar sh, o usar ./programa.run com root
<EllieGoulding> # não $
<speeeeed> fiz  o comando q disse e deu certo
<EllieGoulding> ou sudo
<speeeeed> instalou e ta rodando
<EllieGoulding> ah, ok bom
<speeeeed> agora antes disso eu tinha dado o comando  sudo chmod +x nome_do_programa.run  sh nome_do_programa.run
<speeeeed> será q foi parar pedaco de arquivo em algum lugar?
<speeeeed> kkkk
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-04
<EllieGoulding> sim é instala arquivos no computador
<EllieGoulding> é instala em /root/opt
<EllieGoulding> instalador é estranho
<EllieGoulding> ah Eu vejo agora
<EllieGoulding> digite
<EllieGoulding> #cp -r /root/opt /home/o seu nome de uasario
<EllieGoulding> # cd /home/o seu nome de usario
<EllieGoulding> #chown -R o seu nome de usario opt
<EllieGoulding> $cd opt/qcad-3.9.4-linux-x86_64
<EllieGoulding> $./qcad
<EllieGoulding> é devia funciona agora
<JeaNoob> Olá gente.
<JeaNoob> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<JeaNoob> Tudo bem contigo?
<JeaNoob> Alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema de resolução?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<JeaNoob> Minha primeira vez aqui :'(
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<JeaNoob> Minha dúvida seria, estou com um monitor configurado em 1280 x 720. Mas o navegador e alguns itens do sistema aparecem "ultrapassando" a tela.
<JeaNoob> Obrigado.
<JeaNoob> Gostaria de calibrar a resolução.
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<JeaNoob> Ok, acabei de utilizar o comando xrandr -q (para ver as resoluções compatíveis), depois utilizei o software Grub Customizer.
<astroo-> ve o privado
<adoniasfort> oi
<astroo-> adoniasfort  ve o privado
<adoniasfort> eu queria saber se nessa versao nova e necessaria instalar um programa pela permissao do root como os outros antepassados
<adoniasfort> ???
<JeaNoob> Voltei
<astroo-> ok
<H3ruS> noite
<H3ruS> rapaz ... tem uns dias q eu n dou as caras por aqui hein
<H3ruS> uehauhuaa
<astroo-> ola
<H3ruS> alguem na ativa ?
<astroo-> eu estou sempre
<H3ruS> opa e ae astrp
<H3ruS> astroo-:
<H3ruS> rapaz ... me lembro desse canal a 10 anos atraz
<H3ruS> era flood toda hora ... nego n parava de perguntar
<H3ruS> tinha 500 nego online
<astroo-> e nao existe alternativa
<H3ruS> pois é
<H3ruS> ta usando ubuntu ae astroo-
<H3ruS> ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<grunhart> "nego", lol. :S
<H3ruS> lol
<H3ruS> olha os caras ae acordado
<H3ruS> alguem aceita uma cerva ?
<EllieGoulding> q = que?
<H3ruS> cerva = cerveja
<EllieGoulding> eu sei
<H3ruS> kkkk
<EllieGoulding> mas q?
<H3ruS> de boa .... finalmente acabei de configurar esse apt-cacher
<H3ruS> agora tenho um server de cache para as 30 maquinas
<H3ruS> baixa a 30mb dentro da rede
<H3ruS> \o/
<H3ruS> agora so montar o tutorial
<EllieGoulding> Eu uso pfsense para ele
<EllieGoulding> pfsense + squid
<H3ruS> massa
<H3ruS> eu fiz com squid .... mas apt-cacher-ng é mão na roda
<H3ruS> 4min ta de boa
<H3ruS> net de 1mb na escola =*
<H3ruS> T.T
<EllieGoulding> ouch
<H3ruS> aqui em casa é 15mb ... baixo aqui na vm ... e passo os deb para o pen .. e importo no apt-cacher
<H3ruS> dae pe so atualizar e mandar instalra
<Clooer> boa noite galera alqué ai que entende das exigencias do ubuntu para me dar um help
<H3ruS> Clooer: explique o que prcisa.... se alguem souber responde =D
<astroo-> ola
<H3ruS> aproveite q hj o astroo- esta animado
<EllieGoulding> H3ruS, oh, muito belo, Eu não sei apt pderia essa
<astroo-> hoje e 1 milagre
<astroo-> pior dia/hora da semana
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<H3ruS> Clooer: diga o que precisas meu filho xD
<Clooer> tenho um aspire one D255E  processador intel atom n450(1.66ghz,512kb cache) hj descobri que venho usando versao errada do ubuntu por isso estou tendo problema de velocidade  ai li que tinha um ubuntu para net mas nao achei a versao
<grunhart> "versão errada"? Fala de arquitetura?
<H3ruS> ql versão do ubuntu esta usando ?
<H3ruS> tipo.... se refere a arquitetura ?
<H3ruS> x86 64
<H3ruS> isso ?
<Clooer> 64 e o processador descobri que e x86
<EllieGoulding> x86 = 32-bit
<EllieGoulding> x86_64 = 64-bit
<H3ruS> Clooer: vai no terminal e digita uname -a
<Clooer> mas quero uma versao bem leve para eu instarl os softwares do softlivre
<EllieGoulding> maior proceadores novos são 64-bit
<Clooer> Linux Romeu-ubuntu 3.19.0-16-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 30 16:09:58 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<H3ruS> Clooer: quanto de memoria seu pc tem ?
<H3ruS> ok ... é um 64
<Clooer> 2gb
<Clooer> o maximo que a placa permite
<H3ruS> certo .... bom se voce esta usando o ubuntu com unity .. ele é um pouco pesao mesmo
<H3ruS> se voce quer um note mais rapido "leve"
<grunhart> Você não tá querendo dizer arquitetura, mas uma versão que use pouca memória RAM, é isso?
<H3ruS> teria q testar outra versão do desk do ubuntu
<H3ruS> por exemplo ... lubuntu, xubuntu
<H3ruS> lubuntu = lxde, xubuntu = xfce
<grunhart> Vá de Lubuntu ou OpenBox.
<H3ruS> isso mesmo
<H3ruS> Clooer: instale o lubuntu ae ... seu note vai ficar uma bola
<H3ruS> bala*
<H3ruS> so para rodar o desktop p unity usa 1gb de Ram
<grunhart> Lubuntu com openbox, é o que eu tô usando. xD Vê ae: http://a.uguu.se/yfeiiz_0114_539.jpg
<H3ruS> ou seja .... metade da sua ram é para o desk
<EllieGoulding> sim, xubuntu é mais melhor com maquinas com menos ram
<H3ruS> no caso dele ainda arriscaria o lubuntu
<Clooer> só por curiosidade ai depos consigo instalar os softwares nescessario para eu configurar o i-educar
<H3ruS> é normal
<H3ruS> é ubuntu com outra interface
<H3ruS> os comando e maneiras de instlar é a mesma coisa
<H3ruS> so vai estranahr por que se voce esta acostumado com o unity ... vai ter uma diferença no lxde
<H3ruS> mas ... o lxde é bem de boa ... basicamente barra de ferramentas ... botão iniciar
<H3ruS> apt-get install $programa
<H3ruS> apt-get remove $programa
<H3ruS> n muda nada
<grunhart> Por enquanto, né. Porque o LXQt vem ai...
<H3ruS> astroo-: quando vai migrar do apt-get para o snappy
<H3ruS> ?
<H3ruS> no raspberry pi ... o ubuntu snappy ja esta usando faz um tempo
<Clooer> blz vou formatar amanha aqui
<EllieGoulding> eu acho 16.04
<H3ruS> grunhart: ouvi falar do lxqt mas n pesquisei ainda
<astroo-> a pergunta nao foi para mim certo?
<EllieGoulding> vc pode snappy por raspberri pi 2
<Clooer> pra eu manter online nesse irc tem um programa, pq cho que deveria acompanhar as coisas que rola aqui e aprender um pouco ?
<EllieGoulding> lxqt é muito novo ainda
<H3ruS> eu to no site dele vendo os SS
<H3ruS> ficou bonito
<grunhart> H3ruS: Testei pelo menos 2x, achei um pouquinho pesado. :S Talvez Xubuntu passe a ser o mais leve, LOL.
<H3ruS> =D
<EllieGoulding> não é pronto ainda
<H3ruS> grunhart: lol
<H3ruS> grunhart: voce usou em qual distro
<H3ruS> ja tem alguma que ja venha com ele
<grunhart> H3ruS: Baixei a ISO do LXQt mesmo e testei num pendrive.
 * EllieGoulding usa Arch com gnome
<H3ruS> eu uso arch + xfce
<H3ruS> e openbsd + xmonad
<H3ruS> na escola ubuntu server
<H3ruS> e edubuntu nos pcs
<EllieGoulding> Arch com xfce é muito bela
<EllieGoulding> eu uso ubuntu no server tambem
<H3ruS> e particulamente n curto unity e nem gnome 3
<H3ruS> apesar q essa nova install do gnome ficou bonito
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: voce é de portugal?
<grunhart> Não sei usar xmonad. T_T
<EllieGoulding> H3ruS, estou no estados unidos, sou aprendendo falar portugês
<H3ruS> otimo
<H3ruS> muito bom ... seu portugues esta bom ... so erra nas concordancia .... mas esta bom
<EllieGoulding> sou falar incorreta?
<H3ruS> grunhart: rsrsrs
<EllieGoulding> oh relamente
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: "sou falar incorreta" = estou falando errado
<H3ruS> i am = eu sou, eu estou
<grunhart> Estava viciado em usar o menor possível de RAM, tentei usar xmonad e não consegui. Acabei ficando com openbox mesmo. :S
<EllieGoulding> ah
<H3ruS> kkkkkk
<H3ruS> grunhart: é bem de boa
<EllieGoulding> obrigado
<H3ruS> fiz um script que configura tudo
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: no ingles eu tmbm me enrolo as vezes
<H3ruS> principalmente quando se trata de false friends e phrasel verbs
<grunhart> O que sei de inglês aprendi com jogos, então minha pronuncia pode soar como de um personagem de RPG. :D
<EllieGoulding> tmbm = tambem?
<H3ruS> estou aprendendo chines e russo agora
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: sim ... tmbm = tambem
<EllieGoulding> ah
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: assim como voces aqui nos abreviamos muito as coisas
<grunhart> Por que isso, EllieGoulding? O_o
<grunhart> Vai viajar ao redor do mundo? xD
<H3ruS> se tiver duvida é so dizer
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: que lugar dos estados unidos voce é
<H3ruS> ach oque voce pode me ajudar em uma coisa
<EllieGoulding> estou em california
<H3ruS> "estou na california"
<H3ruS> ou ... "eu moro na california"
<EllieGoulding> ah, eu vejo
<H3ruS> "I SEE"
<EllieGoulding> sim
<H3ruS> kkkk EllieGoulding cuidado com as girias q voces usam ae
<H3ruS> n é a mesma coisa
<grunhart> "estou em california" esta certo. :P
<H3ruS> girias = slangs
<H3ruS> grunhart: imagina se a gente falar pra eles ... "o pau ta comendo"
<H3ruS> em ingles
<EllieGoulding> oj, desculpa
<H3ruS> the wood is eating
<H3ruS> \o/
<grunhart> lol
<EllieGoulding> lol
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: voce entende isso ae q eu disse ?
<EllieGoulding> sim, maior de ele
<H3ruS> O.O
<H3ruS> what ?
<EllieGoulding> ele = it?
<grunhart> :S Agora eu sei como meus amigos americanos me vêem.
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<H3ruS> ele = he
<H3ruS> ela = she
<EllieGoulding> eu se, mas eu achei ele significa it tambem
<H3ruS> it = neutral ... não temos no portugues ... que é usado para animais ou coisas do genero
<EllieGoulding> oh
<H3ruS> grunhart:
<H3ruS> até hj n sei como se fala ... amiga e namorada
<H3ruS> aeuahauhaueea
<H3ruS> girlfriend /o\
<EllieGoulding> sim
<grunhart> LOL
<H3ruS> girl who is a friend
<H3ruS> lol
<EllieGoulding> namorado = boyfriend
<H3ruS> saporra confunde a gente
<H3ruS> aeuheuaehaueha
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: sim ....
<H3ruS> but ... if you have a boy who is a friend
<EllieGoulding> amigo?
<H3ruS> hey daddy ... that is my boyfriend
<H3ruS> \o/
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: amiga =D
<grunhart> saporra = muitos sapos, não? xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<H3ruS> kkkkkkkkkk
<EllieGoulding> sim
<H3ruS> imagina no chines
<H3ruS> q são 5 tons
<H3ruS> se pronunciar um ton diferente ... ja muda toda a palavra
<EllieGoulding> qual sobre "que"
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: vai ter um evento nos EUA
<H3ruS> acontece todo ano em las vegas
<H3ruS> hacker conference = defcon
<H3ruS> ja ouviu falar ?
<H3ruS> did u heard about it ?
<EllieGoulding> sim
<H3ruS> estou querendo ir
<H3ruS> mas n sei como funciona
<EllieGoulding> Eu sei de defcon e blackhat
<H3ruS> é em agosto ...
<EllieGoulding> me tambem
<H3ruS> 230 dolar pelas 4 noites
 * EllieGoulding é pobre
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: pelomenos voce ja esta no EUA
<H3ruS> e vive no dolar
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<H3ruS> imagina a gente aqui, que tem a dilma
<H3ruS> \o/
<H3ruS> 1 dolar = 3409494949393939 reais
<EllieGoulding> woa
<H3ruS> PS4 369 dolar | brasil 4k \o/
<grunhart> :S Fala isso não, cara. Tava namorando um notebook, subiu quase 1000 reais o preço.
<EllieGoulding> eu não sei
<EllieGoulding> wow
<H3ruS> mouse cyborg r.a.t 9 .... EUA 80 dolar
<H3ruS> brasil 960,00 \o/
<H3ruS> dilma ... a gente ti ama
<H3ruS> num esquece s2
<grunhart> O negócio é apelar pra bitcoin pra comprar o que der...
<EllieGoulding> 1btc = EUA dolar
<EllieGoulding> 300
<H3ruS> kkk
<H3ruS> a bit ta falindo
<EllieGoulding> :(
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding:
<EllieGoulding> tem ainda mais mutio palavaras eu não sei
<H3ruS> quanto é o salario ae no EUA
<H3ruS> voces ganham por hora neh ?
<EllieGoulding> eu procourando para emprego atulamente
<H3ruS> me diga mais ou menos o valor por mes
<H3ruS> ou hora de um funcionario
<H3ruS> funcionario = worker
<H3ruS> grunhart: tv a cabo la é tipo 10 dolar
<H3ruS> FULL Mega power liberado
<EllieGoulding> minimo é 9EUA dolar
<EllieGoulding> por hora
<H3ruS> por hora
<H3ruS> 9 dolar
<H3ruS> \o/
<EllieGoulding> minimo
<H3ruS> aqui é 3,29 hora
<H3ruS> ou seja
<H3ruS> 1 dolar a hora mais ou menos
<H3ruS> aeuahauheauaa
<H3ruS> \o/
<grunhart> H3ruS: Nem tudo lá são rosas também, tem censura demais na TV.
<H3ruS> grunhart: claro ... dani-se a tv
<grunhart> Até o desenho do Chaves é censurado nos EUA. LOL.
<H3ruS> eu quero é pc
<H3ruS> comprar
<H3ruS> aeuheauheaueae
<H3ruS> peças
<H3ruS> vga
<EllieGoulding> é barato vivir no basil?
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: depende o lugar
<EllieGoulding> oh
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: esta perigoso .... falta de emprego
<H3ruS> brasileiro nos ultimos 10 anos perdeu os modos
<H3ruS> é um povo aproveitador e sem educação ...
<H3ruS> "jeitinho brasileiro" para dar jeito para tudo
<H3ruS> "the brazilian way"
<EllieGoulding> oh
<astroo-> e fala demais para a internet que existe sem o meu projeto gratis   "piada"
<H3ruS> e faz piada com tudo
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<H3ruS> ta essa parte é legal
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> por que BR é BR
<grunhart> Tô em 10 canais no IRC, só esse é BR. :S
<H3ruS> grunhart: eu to em varios tmbm
<H3ruS> acho q yns 4 é br
<H3ruS> to no canal do xmonad =D
<grunhart> E de nós 4, só 2 são BR, LOL.
<H3ruS> lol
<EllieGoulding> Eu na canal do archlinux-br tambem
<EllieGoulding> *eu estou
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: \O/
<H3ruS> aeeee very well
<H3ruS> grunhart: eu so quro um mouse bom cara
<H3ruS> razer .....
<H3ruS> cyborg ... mas ta osso
<EllieGoulding> eu não tem outras pessoas para convesar em portugês
<H3ruS> so quernedo pegar no ebay mesmo
<H3ruS> ta 300 reias
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: so falar com a gente =D
<grunhart> H3ruS: Que que esse mouse faz por esse preço? Atira laser o bagulho? @_@
<H3ruS> ta com youtube ae ?
<H3ruS> grunhart: traz até a pessoa amada em 4 dias
<H3ruS> lol
<grunhart> LOL
<EllieGoulding> eu convesar pra vocês
<Clooer> esse mouse é aquele usado por engenheiro de alta precisão?
<H3ruS> Clooer: geralmente esses mouse sao usados para jogos MMO
<H3ruS> ou fps
<H3ruS> como cs ou
<H3ruS> battlefield
<grunhart> :S Ta aí, eu uso antimicro para quase tudo.
<H3ruS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsuHBg9GvO0
<Clooer> cara muito dinheiro num mouse, to na expectativa da nova fibra que divugaram essa semana que vai passar pra europa
<H3ruS> grunhart: reluga peso
<H3ruS> 18 botões programaveis
<H3ruS> ajusta mousepad ..... calibragem
<H3ruS> ajusta o tamanho de acordo com sua mão
<H3ruS> o preço dele esta caro por que estamos no brasil
<H3ruS> mas no EUA n passa de 100 dolar
<Clooer> pra ver se sobra uns refugo de aparelho para melhorarem a internet aqui do norte kkkkkk
<grunhart> Carambolas, o mouse parece um Gundam.
<EllieGoulding> raton belao
<EllieGoulding> *belo
<H3ruS> grunhart: auehaeuahua transformer
<EllieGoulding> H3ruS, gente = us?
<H3ruS> gente = person
<H3ruS> a gente = person, people
<EllieGoulding> oh
<H3ruS> agente = marshal, cia
<grunhart> H3ruS: Tem gente falando nos comentários que os botões quebram fácil. :s
<EllieGoulding> eu sei agente
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: mas ... no caso quando eu "a gente" me refiro a nós
<H3ruS> we = nós
<H3ruS> n lembro se meu ingles esta correto
<H3ruS> mas
<H3ruS> "a gente vai" we are going
<H3ruS> esta correto EllieGoulding ?
<H3ruS> grunhart: todo mouse q eu vi foda .... os caras falam isso
<astroo-> going is vai-se
<grunhart> "going with us" seria tipo "indo conosco"
<H3ruS> isso
<EllieGoulding> ah
<H3ruS> grunhart: mas um amigo meu esta indo hj para EUA
<H3ruS> eu pedi para ele ir em uma loja de info
<H3ruS> e ver os mouse la
<H3ruS> para trazer um razer para min
<H3ruS> mamba =D
<EllieGoulding> eu entende
<EllieGoulding> entendo
<H3ruS> lol
<grunhart> H3ruS: Conhece o openpandora ou dragonbox pyra? :S
<grunhart> Sortudo. D:
<H3ruS> grunhart: nem fala =(
<H3ruS> e eu aqui em casa
<H3ruS> aeuahauehaueae
<H3ruS> grunhart: conheço n
<H3ruS> hj o canal esta movimentado \o/
<grunhart> H3ruS: Computadores ultra portateis, do tamanho de Nintendo DS, mas rodando Linux e com teclado e botões para jogos... É a única coisa que quero importar. T_T
<grunhart> https://socializer.cc/camo/7c5baca271b2f602366912e938abaa7f88d3eda2/687474703a2f2f73342e706f7374696d672e6f72672f797279726777397a312f706f73745f313033355f305f30323132333830305f313430353031333732332e6a7067
<H3ruS> eu tenho um raspberry pi 2
<H3ruS> esta aqui na minha frente parado
<H3ruS> euquero uma impressora 3D
<EllieGoulding> eu tenho uk raspberry pi b+
<EllieGoulding> *um
<H3ruS> ja tem mini pc mais potente
<H3ruS> eu quero vero dia q vai chegar x86
<H3ruS> arm é foda
<EllieGoulding> sim, eu qeuro x86 tambem
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: ja tem um programa para rasp. que é pago
<EllieGoulding> foda = shit/fuck?
<H3ruS> ele emula o x86
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: yes
<H3ruS> shit =D
<H3ruS> alguem de vodes usam telegram ?
<EllieGoulding> eu uso telegram
<H3ruS> temos um grupo no telegram
<H3ruS> sobre info tmbm ... galera muito massa... eu sou dono do grupo
<grunhart> O único problema que vejo do Pyra sendo ARM é a disponibilidade de certos aplicativos, mas os caras portam emuladores na velocidade da luz então...
<EllieGoulding> emula não é bom com 800mhz armv6
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: se quiser te convido
<H3ruS> grunhart: sim
<H3ruS> isso é foda
<H3ruS> mas eu uso o rasp .... para teste com ubuntu server
<H3ruS> então ... nem da nada
<EllieGoulding> sim
<H3ruS> mas pretendo fazer um media player com ele
<H3ruS> via terminal
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> controlar pelo celular
<H3ruS> mpd =D
<EllieGoulding> qual grupo?
<H3ruS> ja fiz com o openbsd uam vez
<H3ruS> EllieGoulding: me procura la pelo meu nick
<H3ruS> MarconM
<grunhart> Vou usar meu Pyra para tudo... Para tuuuuuudoooo, MWHAHAHAHAHA. D:
<MarconM> grunhart: usa telegram ae ... ja me passa para chamar para o grupo
<MarconM> o nome é massa
<MarconM> pyra
<MarconM> me lembra pirão
<MarconM> adoro comer pirão
<MarconM> \o/
<EllieGoulding> achei
<grunhart> LOL
<Clooer> porra
<grunhart> Nunca usei telegram. :S
<MarconM> grunhart: mesma coisa q whats
<MarconM> mas é gratis
<MarconM> aceita arquivo de 5gb
<MarconM> pode mandar aqualquer formato
<MarconM> grupo com 200 pessoas
<MarconM> e tem versão para desktop tanto linux quanto windows
<Clooer> esse grupo é assunto livre ?
<MarconM> Clooer: é sim
<grunhart> whats = potaria
<grunhart> LOL
<MarconM> informatica jogos e conversa fora
<MarconM> rsrs
<grunhart> Xô instalar isso. :S
<MarconM> mas n mandamos pornos essas coisas
<MarconM> saca
<MarconM> dae se tu tem um problema so falar la q um de nos sempre ajuda
<MarconM> e vice versa
<MarconM> EllieGoulding:
<MarconM> =)
<Clooer> sim trabalho com assistencia e quero aprender mais sobre informatica
<EllieGoulding> oi
<Clooer> mas qui em Rondonia é osso
<MarconM> wel comi
<MarconM> tu é de que cidade de rondonia O.O
<MarconM> Clooer:
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MarconM> astroo-: cia
<Clooer> Sou de Cacoal mas estou morando em Vilhena
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> tmbm moro em vha
<grunhart> astroo-: C&A
<astroo-> ate
<MarconM> rapaz...... mundo pequeno
<Clooer> pra ve em
<MarconM> kkkk
<Clooer> add eu lá Romeu
<MarconM> instalou ae c
<MarconM> me chama la
<MarconM> Clooer: MarconM
<MarconM> EllieGoulding: de que lugar da california voce é
<EllieGoulding> Los Angeles
<MarconM> cidade dos anjos =D
<Clooer> já chamou
<EllieGoulding> de que lugar da brasil você é
<MarconM> EllieGoulding: rondonia
<MarconM> estado de rondonia
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> grunhart: so falta voce
<Clooer> boa noite galera vou pro berço
<grunhart> 1 min pra baixar. :S
<grunhart> LOL, berço.
<MarconM> lllll
<JeaNoob> Bom dia
<altenus> Bom !
<newbiemanzano> Olá, meu netbook acabou de voltar da assistencia técnica, eu formatei ele de novo e instalei o ubuntu 14.04 acontece que quando inicio para carregar o Ubuntu fica piscando muito. algumas vezes ele nao inicia, outras aparece algo como ^[[7~ se eu aperto F1 (tecla para quando há problema com boot nesse modelo ) entra entra normalmente. alguém poderia me ajudar? o boot.log gera um fail.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<H3ruS> Hi gilrs =D
<choki> boa tarde a todos
<choki> qual comando eu uso pra saber em que pasta esta localizado um app
<choki> ?
<H3ruS> locate, whereis
<H3ruS> find / -name $programa
<H3ruS> choki: ^
<choki> obrigado, amigo
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> choki: wich tmbm
<H3ruS> choki: locate, wich, whereis, find / -name $programa
<H3ruS> cara windows 8.1 5gb de upgrade é foda
<H3ruS> kkkk
<choki> o terminal diz que o comando "wich" não foi encontrado
<VWaith> Tem alguém disposto a me ajudar a instalar? valeu!!
<RdD2> Alguém poderia me ajudar? Não consigo fazer meu wi-fi funcionar no meu notebook eMachines E627.
<RdD2> Meu Adaptador de Rede é 802.11g Broadcom e Qualcomm Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30).
<RdD2> Sistema operacional: ubuntu Unicorn 14.10.
<VWaith> lamento, nao posso te ajudar com o Linux. Só agora quero instalar e aprender como funciona.
<N0n-R3plyco> Alguém poderia me ajudar? Não consigo fazer o wi-fi funcionar no notebook eMachines E627. SO: Ubuntu Unicorn 14.10. Adaptador de Rede é 802.11g Broadcom e controller é Qualcomm Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30).
<VWaith> Tenho meu HD particionado. Posso isntalar o urubunto na outra partição? e como faço para ele rodar sem ter que mandar meu laptop fazer boot na Partição D?
<N0n-R3plyco> Que demora... :l
<H3ruS> Demora .....
<H3ruS> amigo aqui n é central atendimento .... quando alguem souber responder e puder ele irá
<H3ruS> so aguardar .. pdoe ser que demora 5min ou 5 horas
<H3ruS> xD
<juancarlo> oi
<juancarlo> preciso de ajuda
<juancarlo> nao  lembro a senha so tenho  meu passawor
<H3ruS> o.O
<H3ruS> como assim n lembra a senha e so tem o password
<Rudolf> nem me arrisco
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<H3ruS> Rudolf: ta dificil =(
<H3ruS> as vezes eu acho que o brasileiro deveria ser estudado pela NASA
<Rudolf> H3ruS: não só o brasileiro
<Rudolf> H3ruS: certos seres humanos
<Rudolf> H3ruS: honey boo boo
<Rudolf> por exemplo
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<H3ruS> Rudolf: vou sar uma saida ... ja volto
<Rudolf> hasta!
<speeeeed> e ai pessoal boa tarde!
<speeeeed> Alguem tem alguma dica de programa qua abra dwg gratuito para linux (UBUNTU)?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<speeeeed> tarde!
<speeeeed> mirqui sabe de algum ap que abra dwg gratis?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<speeeeed> Tudo joia!
<EllieGoulding> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> não sei que é isto cara , sou novo no linux
<speeeeed> instalei o Qcad,, bom demais masss.. depois de um dia ele nao abre dwg.. só se pagar 90 u$
<mirqui> mas tenta o google
<speeeeed> snnif
<EllieGoulding> bem-vindo mirqui
<mirqui> blza ellie :)
<mirqui> mas o que seria qcad e dwg ?
<speeeeed> programa para desenho tecnico... tipo autocad ;)
<mirqui> haa , pensei tbm , e dwg é a extenção ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EllieGoulding> ola
<astroo-> ola
<speeeeed> ops dwg é extensao
<speeeeed> nossa reodei o ubuntu tweak aqui e ficou fino
<speeeeed> mas tenho meod de apagar os old kernell.. dá pra confiar?
<Alexandre> Oi boa noite, existe como tirar a conta convidados?
<astroo-> ola
<speeeeed> configurações do sistema
<speeeeed> contas de usuario
<Alexandre> certo eu vo tentar
<speeeeed> acho q lá vc consegue tirar o convidado
<Alexandre> okk
<Alexandre> qualquer coisa eu te chamo
<speeeeed> ;)
<Alexandre> ola
<Alexandre> eu n consegui tirar a conta convidados
<ubuntu> como faço para tirar a conta convidados?
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-05
<claiton> boa noite, alguém sabe como sincronizar lumia 520 com ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<claiton> oi
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<claiton> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<edli> Boa noite a todos. Estou tendo problemas com o Unity. O painel superior o dash e a barra de tarefas das janelas que consigo abrir sumiram. Também não consigo abrir nenhuma aplicativo, uma vez que não tenho acesso via mouse e os comandos de atalho não funcionam. Alguém sabe como posso resolver isso?
<astroo-> ola e ate
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<H3ruS> rezando tu consegue resolver essa parada ae \o/
<rondon> alguém online
<rafaelsoaresbr_> e aê
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Lorival> Olá, uso o Ubuntu a uns 4 ou 5 meses; ele travou no máx 3 vezes nesse tempo, o que poderia ser a causa? Meu pc é um notebook Dell, tem uns 5 anos
<Lorival> o que posso fazer quando ele travar? Até então usei o botão de ligar para desligar....
<Lorival> Obrigado a quem puder me ajudar
<Ernandes> qdo ele trava, é sinal pra vc ir dar uma volta e beber um cafe..
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Lorival> kkkk, Ernandes, vc tá querendo dizer q é um travamento temporário?!
<Ernandes> é so pra dar tempo de passar a raiva kk
<Ernandes> mas existe comandos que vc manda direto pro kernel e a maquina reinicia; so nao lembro mais a combinaçao
<Lorival> ahh kkkk
<Ernandes> usa a tecla sysrq com outras conbinaçoes
<Lorival> entendi, vou pesquisar depois então esses comandos, vlw
<Lorival> e a causa seria o tempo de uso do pc mesmo?
<Ernandes> nao
<Ernandes> ai ja é uma incogta
<Ernandes> complicado achar
<Lorival> hum... vlw
<Lorival> já chegou a instalar o Tor no ubuntu e qnd clica no link p/ abrir ele abre a aba q em inglês diz: "baixando e instalando o navegador Tor para o primeiro uso" só que isso carrega e no final dá erro?!
<Lorival> no meu tá dando....
<Ernandes> nem uso ubuntu rs
<Ernandes> pra q o tor? ta fazendo algo de errado é?
<Ernandes> kk
<astroo-> nao digas isso
<astroo-> eu uso e nao faço nada de errado
<Ernandes> medo de deixar rastros
<Lorival> kkkkkk pois é, não tô fazendo nada de errado...
<Ernandes> vc se sente seguro usar tor?
<Lorival> astroo, vc sabe o que poderia estar me impedindo de abrir o tor?
<Lorival> kkkkk dizem q é seguro...
<william_> Boa Noite, meu pc roda com ubuntu, mas fiz a atualizaçãoi da ultima versão e infelizmente a energia caiu bem no meio, depois disso não consegui mais entrar no ubuntu, nem em versões antigas, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Ernandes> seguro vc usar um proxy externo?
<Ernandes> ta mais pra isca
<Ernandes> melhor é pensar se os sites que vc entra é seguro ou nao.
<william_> meu pc tem dois sistema win e ubuntu, só consigo entrar no win
<Ernandes> se é um site seguro.. pra q tor?
<Lorival> hum....
<astroo-> ate prova em contrario e seguro
<Ernandes> pena q ai ja é tarde..
<Ernandes> melhor coisa é saber a onde ir..
<Lorival> humm... é
<Ernandes> isso é sao paulo.. kkk
<Ernandes> nao importa do q vc vá, onibus ou carro, importante é o destino ser seguro
<Ernandes> mas eu vou de bike
<Ernandes> kkk
<william_> será que baixando o ubuntu no win  consigo atualizar o outro sistema linux do pc?
<Ernandes> tenta
<Ernandes> faça um chroot
<Ernandes> fsck
<william_> chroot?
<Problemas_wifi> boa noite galera... seguinte.. instalrei o ubuntu no meu note... mas a wifi nao instalou.. alguem pode me ajudar?
<Problemas_wifi> uma vez me ajduaram mas perdi os comandos...
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> diz que chip e versao ubuntu e
<Problemas_wifi> entao... preciso dar os ocmandos pra descobrir qual a placa... e a versao do ubuntu eh 14
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ernandes> sudo lspci -k
<problemas_wifi> dae galera
<problemas_wifi> estou  com problemas com a placa de rede wifi
<problemas_wifi>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz a versao do ubuntu
<problemas_wifi> um min
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-04
<barna> noite
<astroo> ciao pessoal
<plop_its_ellie> ola
<astroo> ola e ate que estou de saida
<Tonao35> bom dia, apareceu essas informacoes no terminal quando  fiz o sudo apt-get update,  como corrigir?  http://pastebin.com/rpcSbDvF
<barna> Tonao35, W: quer dizer aviso, não um erro propriamente dito.
<Tonao35> entao nao tem problema ficar assim barna?
<barna> pelo q eu to lendo, é multiplas entradas repetidas no source.list
<barna> Tonao35, manda um paste do seu /etc/apt/source.list
<Tonao35> http://pastebin.com/j2xdMLKr  barna
<barna> Tonao35, ta tudo ok
<Tonao35> blz, obrigado, barna
<barna> deve ser algum arquivo dentro do /sources.list.d/
<barna> Tonao35, manda o conteudo do /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner
<barna> provavelmente é isso, tem esse arquivo q repete o conteudo do souce.list na linha 45
<barna> Tonao35, abre o arquivo /etc/apt/source.list (como sudo) e coloca # na frente da linha 45 (deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner)
<barna> depois da um sudo apt update pra ver se resolveu
<barna> ou pode colocar # na unica linha q ta sem no /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner
<Tonao35> barna, realmente nao apareceu mais
<barna> :D
<Tonao35> acho que resolveu
<barna> era isso entradas duplicadas
<Tonao35> hum.
<Tonao35> barna posso te perguntar mais uma coisa?
<barna> repara q os arquivos tinha o mesmo conteudo
<barna> claro
<Tonao35> entendi
<Tonao35> eu tenho um notebook asus e nunca funciona o touchpad no ubuntu
<Tonao35> barna
<barna> me passa o modelo dele
<Tonao35> asus x450LA barna
<barna> ok, pesquisando
<barna> ah, em outros OS funciona ok o touch?
<Tonao35> ja tentei algums postes mais nenhum funcionou
<Tonao35> no windows funciona normal barna
<barna> tentou esse Tonao35 ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/506826/asus-laptop-touchpad-not-working
<Tonao35> vou olhar barna
<Tonao35> inseri o repositorio mais nao funciona no ubuntu 16.04
<Tonao35> barna
<barna> entrei no rep, só 14.04 mesmo, mas lá ele fala q apartir do 15 passou a funcionar nativo
<Tonao35> o meu nao sei se foi pq eu atualizei do 14 pra 16 nao funciona barna
<Tonao35> eu alterei de xenial pra trusty e carregou, tem algum problema? barna
<Tonao35> vou reiniciar aqui pra ver se funciona barana, volto ja
<Tonao35> barna, funcionou nao
<barna> :D
<barna> :(
<barna> qual o kernel q vc ta usando ai?
<barna> uname -r
<Tonao35> 4.4.0-28-generic
<barna> Tonao35, vc tem um pendrive pra fazer um teste em live?
<Tonao35> ate em live nao funciona
<Tonao35> barna
<amcorreia> Alguém vai pro FISL de caravana?
<Tonao35> barna, quando dei o sudo apt-get update deu essa mensagem http://pastebin.com/PLwR7Lyd
<Tonao35> fiz o xinput list e deu isso http://pastebin.com/ApBPBvj8
<barna> Tonao35, ta falando o rep usa chave SHA1 q é veia pra ..... , mas como antes é um W:
<Tonao35> nao entendi barna
<Tonao35> tem como resolver? barna
<barna> só se o mantenedor do repositorio mudar a chave do rep pra SHA2
<Tonao35> ok valeu barna
<Powerless> uma pergunta besta: to usando o ubuntu gnome. ele ainda é um ubuntu normal né? posso instalar todos os programas como se fosse um ubuntu certo?
<brondwoo> fala galera! boa tarde!
<brondwoo_> fala galera! boa tarde!update está cheio de erro
<brondwoo_> alguem sabe se tem servidor em manutenção?
<gadi_> brondwoo_ já tentou http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com ?
<hggdh> brondwoo_: funciona aqui
<hggdh> gadi_: porque windowsupdate.microsoft.com?
<ferfoster> alguem já teve problema do video rodar na frente dos menus do software reprodutor de videos?
<AaronZz> qual ambiente gráfico vc usa?
<ferfoster> unity
<ferfoster> sou novato no Ubuntu...
<ferfoster> tá dando outro erro também nos repositorios
<ferfoster> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease
<ferfoster> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/InRelease
<ferfoster> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg  Não foi possível resolver 'br.archive.ubuntu.com'
<ferfoster> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/Release.gpg  Não foi possível resolver 'br.archive.ubuntu.com'
<ferfoster> W: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<amcorreia> Alguém vai pro FISL ?
<ferfoster> eu!
<amcorreia> caravana?
<ferfoster> não, to indo de SP achei passagem de ida e volta por 170 pela azul
<ferfoster> vou comprar o ingresso amanhã... tinha até desistido de ir, até achar essa passagem
<nanga> FISL é bem hipster, heim ferfoster
<nanga> Combina com o senhor
<ferfoster> hauhauhauhauha
<ferfoster> É!!! Vou de avião porque tem Starbucks no aeroporto, só por isso Nanga.
<xGrind> ferfoster, conseguiu arrumar o erro nos repositorios?
<ferfoster> xGrind, não. =(
<ferfoster> hggdh, obrigado pelo feedback.
<ferfoster> acho que meus repositórios estão zoados
<xGrind> ferfoster, troca o servidor e atualiza pra ver se resolve
<nanga> ferfoster, Eu não gasto nem 20 reais para ir na FISL, fui uma vez e me arrependi por 30 vidas seguidas
<AaronZz> O que tem de ruim?
<gadi_> nanga  kkkkkk
<ferfoster> nanga, se vc gasta 1 real já tá ruim! hauhauhauhauhauah
<ferfoster> Vai ter mini PGDAY
<Natanael> gostaria de ajuda pra instalar cliente irc no meu ubuntu 16 acabei de tentar entrar pelo site mas meu firewall bloqueou e dicas se compensa usar o irc web como uso agora ou usar o que e instalado no sistema
<Natanael> boa tarde
<Natanael> antes de tudo
<xGrind> Natanael, procura por hexchat
<Natanael> meu firewall vai deixar estabeler conexao
<xGrind> não tem como permitir a porta?
<Natanael> tem entar no firewall eu sou meio novato tem editar as regras do firewall
<gadi_> Natanael desativa o firewall, ele nao serve pra nada mesmo.
<Natanael> sim
<Natanael> vou fazer
<Natanael> eu instalei
<Natanael> so que entrei na free node
<Natanael> dae pegunta qual rede
<Natanael> redes
<Natanael> aparece uma lista bem cheia
<ferfoster> xGrind, removi o br. dos repos e foi
<Natanael> ja desativei
<xGrind> ferfoster, vc pode mudar o repositorio e colocar o oficial.
<amcorreia> nanga, porque?
<nanga> amcorreia, Não gosto de ir em eventos assim, pois quando se junta gente que gosta de uma mesma coisa, vira um extremismo, similar ao que encontramos em religiões, por exemplo... Mas isso é opinião, cada uma tem a sua.
<amcorreia> nanga, sim...já fui e não achei nada disso...mas enfim.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo> ola pessoal
<merlim> astroo: ola
<astroo> ola
<William-MSR> Olá! Tudo bem??
<astroo> ola tudo e tu?
<William-MSR> Tudo bem!
<William-MSR> Você também é fera no linux? Ou é um usuário meia boca que nem eu!?
<astroo> le o privado
<astroo> es novo aqui?
<William-MSR> Sou sim.
<astroo> bem-vindo
<astroo> eu sou tipo o mordomo do canal
<William-MSR> Hehehehe...
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-05
<skydragon> Alguem manja de python
<skydragon> ?
<astroo> le o privado
<amcorreia> pede no #python-br
<skydragon> vlw
<Aprendiz> alguem sabe um tutorial bom de sockets
<trashman> tem um do nash
<Aprendiz> nash?
<trashman> pesquise nash leon
<trashman> o tuto é na linguagem c
<trashman> http://www-usr.inf.ufsm.br/~giovani/sockets/sockets.txt
<Aprendiz> e oq eu to lendo valeu
<Aprendiz> e bom?
<Aprendiz> comecei a pouco
<trashman> bom, pra mim foi bom
<trashman> mas serve como uma introdução
<Aprendiz> demoro
<trashman> se vc quiser se aprofundar
<trashman> vai ter q pesquisar outros
<Aprendiz> vou procurar aqui mano vlw mwsmo
<trashman> nada
<astroo> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> Pessoal, o cinnamon tá com bom suporte para dois monitores e saída hdmi e audio?
<aron_> Estou com problemas para usar duas placas de rede simultaneamente no ubuntu. Tenho dois IPs estáticos, um no 192.168.1.9 e outro no 192.168.1.10. Quando faço um ping de outra máquina, os dois IPs estão relacionados com a mesma placa. Somente com um cabo consigo pingar os dois IPs, ou seja os dois IPs respondem na mesma placa. Na segunda interface, não coloquei gateway nem DNS
<aron_> Alguém já teve esse problema? Obrigado!
<nova3d-macmini01> teste
<nova3d-macmini01> Eu nunca tive que fazer isso aron_
<aron_> Obrigado nova3d-macmini01. O erro é bem estranho, já tentei de várias formas, mas está bem complicado
<amcorreia> tu colocou um IP em cada placa?
<amcorreia> eth0 1.9 eth1 1.10 assim?
<aron_> sim
<aron_> 192.168.1.9 na eth0 e 192.168.1.10 na eth1
<amcorreia> não tem muito sentido isso
<amcorreia> coloca os 2 ips na mesma placa
<barna> q mau lhe pergunte, pq q 2 placas numa mesma rede?
<aron_> realmente não tem, é muito estranho, não faz o menor sentido.
<aron_> são duas áreas, preciso dividir o tráfego em cada uma das placas
<amcorreia> como assim dividir o tráfego?
<F0K3R_> fora que, os ips estão dentro do mesmo range, é como se tu quisesse teu pc 2x na rede, algo assim
<aron_> Preciso distribuir a rede. Tem um cluster que fica por uma porta e uma área de trabalho que fica em outra porta. Nessa área de trabalho que fica na segunda porta, tem um fluxo muito grande de informação, pois trabalha com edição de vídeo.
<barna> tenta setar o ip, dns, gatway e cia no /etc/network/interfaces
<F0K3R_> acho que teria mais sentido se fossem de faixas diferentes, subredes diferentes
<amcorreia> tu quer dizer que a placa de rede não vai dar conta do tráfego?
<aron_> Sim, ele está duas vezes na rede, mas em uma delas sem gateway
<aron_> são vários computadores usando edição de vídeo com arquivos que estão salvos nesse computador
<aron_> arquivos com resolução 4k
<amcorreia> cara, usa bond nas duas placas, agrega elas
<amcorreia> isso não será mais problema
<barna> eu uso rede aki pra edição de video e render farm, mas são 2 redes com padrão diferente
<aron_> barna, como faz isso? São duas redes independentes?
<aron_> amcorreia, vou pesquisar aqui, obrigado!
<barna> sim, uma padrão 192.168.0.x e  outra 192.168.1.x
<amcorreia> isso é sub rede
<barna> 2 placas de rede ligado no desk, e ele ainda faz a ponte entre elas.
<aron_> barna, muito obrigado! Vou testar essa solução.
<aron_> amcorreia, pesquisei aqui e achei bem interessante, vou tentar essa solução
<aron_> Assim que tiver um resultado, posto aqui.
<barna> :D
<amcorreia> aron_, teu switch precisa ter suporte
<aron_> ah ok, vou verificar... é um cisco 3560g
<hggdh> lembrem-se que o netmask é importante para separar sub-redes
<homemcodorna> hey guys, just wanted to know whats the hottest careers in linux these days
<kanazuchi> manquail, i realy need to say. Run to the hills. Houston, we have a problem
<barna> portugues da
<barna> por favor
<kanazuchi> ok
<gadi__> nossa.. pq meu daemon do ntp ta consumindo 450Mbps ?
<gadi__> é normal ?
<LeandroLuiz> muito zuieor
<LeandroLuiz> zueiro
<KurtKraut> gadi__, Não, você está sendo utilizado para amplificação de DDoS.
<KurtKraut> gadi__, Pare o daemon do NTP imediatamente, você está deixando outras pessoas fora do ar na internet
<gadi__> que dahora
<gadi__> sou baum!!!
<gadi__> to derrubando a galera!
<KurtKraut> gadi__, E faça o dever de casa colocando regras de firewall e de configuração no seu daemon NTP para que somente sua rede local receba resposta deles
<gadi__> hmm saquei..
<hggdh> pois é
<gadi__> isso é leggall
<PsychoBoB> gentem
<PsychoBoB> hoje eu to meia indecisa
<PsychoBoB> vocês me ajudam:
<PsychoBoB> ?
<KurtKraut> gadi__, No Brasil, nos EUA e na Europa você pode ser criminalmente responsabilizado por esse ataque.
<gadi__> nossa..
<PsychoBoB> não sei se continuo uma loba usando ubuntu 14 ou viro um lobo mal e vou pro 16
<gadi__> ser processado por ser incompetente ?
<kanazuchi> gadi__ seu burro, vai fazer dever de casa caraio
<kanazuchi> :/
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: tua escolha, já falamos sobre isto.
<kanazuchi> foge da escola da nisso
<PsychoBoB> gadi__, pq você vem encher o saco aqui de todo mund
<hggdh> kanazuchi: linguagem
<PsychoBoB> que saco cara
<PsychoBoB> se liga
<gadi__> hashtag #fujir pra não ir preso!!
<kanazuchi> hggdh gosto de python
<kanazuchi> mas sem preferencias, sou flex
<PsychoBoB> gentem, que foi isso
<PsychoBoB> que horror me senti acuado
<ferfoster> PsychoBoB, eu acho que você deve achar alguma coisa! Elementary OS é Hipster, acho que combina com voĉe
<PsychoBoB> deixa eu googlar isso
<PsychoBoB> elementary eh o nome mesmo?
<PsychoBoB> eh tipo aquele lubuntu
<PsychoBoB> feio pra dedeu?
<gadi__> KurtKraut  realmente, matei o ntp e fico dahora.. caiu o trafego.
<ferfoster> não, é mais hipster!
<kanazuchi> ferfoster mano, quando eu vi o elementary eu lembrei de vc na hora
<kanazuchi> kkkkkkkkkk
<PsychoBoB> ou algum os wannabe Mac?
<KurtKraut> gadi__, Isso resolve o problema somente temporariamente. A solução definitiva eu já te passei.
<hggdh> este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu. Vamos ficar no Ubuntu, por favor
<kanazuchi> soh faltou um selo do starbucks nele kjkk
<PsychoBoB> elementary nao roda unix?
<gadi__> hggdh sobre o ntp, podemos falar ?
<kanazuchi> ntp ano eh ubuntu gadi__ :/
<hggdh> OK. Deu.
<PsychoBoB> é a cara do mac
<PsychoBoB> nao vou usar isso ferfoster
<kanazuchi> isso, ativa o modo deus e bani todo mundo hggdh :D
<hggdh> kanazuchi: bane. Use o tempo correto.
<kanazuchi> isso, ativa o modo deus e banE todo mundo hggdh :D
<gadi__> KurtKraut  mas isso é regra de firewall ou configuracao do ntp ?
<hggdh> kanazuchi: até.
<kanazuchi> pronto, corrigido :)
<hggdh> gadi__: ambos
<gadi__> hmm interessante..
<ferfoster> ubuntu-br é também corretor ortográfico =)
<gadi__> achei que o restrict filtrava isso.
<KurtKraut> gadi__, Qualquer uma das alternativas serve desde que só e somente só sua rede local (LAN) possa se comunicar com seu daemon NTP.
<KurtKraut> gadi__, Você tem que fazer o mesmo para servidor de DNS.
<gadi__> certo.. no caso do DNS é o dns reverso ?
<KurtKraut> gadi__, Sua pergunta não faz sentido. Reformule.
<gadi__> pra eu nao ser um ntp aplification de dns, preciso filtrar o dns reverso
<hggdh> ferfoster: por favor leia as regras do canal.
<KurtKraut> gadi__, DNS reverso tem nada a ver com a história. Muito provavelmente você está chamando de DNS reverso algo que não é DNS reverso.
<gadi__> KurtKraut  deixa eu estudar um pouco e voltamos a conversar mais tarde, quando eu estiver dotado de mais sabedoria sobre este assunto em pauta.
<gadi__> KurtKraut  por enquanto, muito obrigado.
<astroo> ola pessoal
<alvaro> poderiam me ajudar em uma dúvida?
<dodge> claro
<hggdh> alvaro: simplesmente exponha tua dúvida. Se alguém souber, responderá.
<alvaro> toda vez na hora do boot do ubuntu 16.04, aparece tty1
<alvaro> porem deixei em login automático
<alvaro> gostaria de saber o que é esse tty1 na tela do boot
<alvaro> ??
<h4ckur> TTY é um simples terminal que está ou estará sendo executado
<h4ckur> Mas por que tanta preocupação ?
<dodge> ele quer modificar os componentes mais internos de um sistema computacional
<dodge> huheue
<alvaro> já tive de reinstalar outras vezes, por isso do medo
<hggdh> alvaro: mas o boot termina no ambiente gráfico, correcto?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> mas é normal um terminal iniciar antes do sistema operacional????
<hggdh> OK. O tty1 é simplemente o terminal (virtual) que está a processar o boot.
<hggdh> alvaro: não, ele é criado após o boot começar a carregar
<h4ckur> vai lá no terminal > man tty
<alvaro> aparece o tty1 , depois meu nome e a minha senha, só que não tem senha de login inicial
<hggdh> opa
<hggdh> como assim? Que nome e senha são estes?
<alvaro> meu nome e senha
<alvaro> só que não digito nada, e ele entra no ambiente grafico
<hggdh> e esta senha é visível?
<hggdh> podes lê-la?
<alvaro> não, fica sem nada
<alvaro> só o cursor piscando
<hggdh> ah, OK. Creio que seja normal -- não uso login automático, e não posso responder aos detalhes. Mas, ao que tudo indica, o que estás a ver é normal
<h4ckur> alvaro, processo normal. Aliás, você pode ter vários ttys.
<alvaro> hggdh, porem já ocorreu outras vezes isso, foi até que o sistema não iniciou mais
<alvaro> tive de reinstalar
<alvaro> pedindo a bendita senha
<alvaro> coloquei a minha senha de instalar programas e não adiantou, dizia que era incorreta
<hggdh> alvaro: lamento. Não uso login automático, não sei o que ocorre. Talvez outro por cá saiba
<h4ckur> Nesse caso, o SO inicializou sem gráfico. Você pode ctrl+alt+F7 para voltar gráfico.
<dodge> tenho uma solução: instale o ubuntu 14.04
<dodge> hue
<h4ckur> haha
<dodge> nunca deu pobrema comigoo
<alvaro> voltar atras ???
<alvaro> fica um tanto estranho
<alvaro> o novo sistema é mais rapido do que a versão 14.04, porem tem esses probleminhas
<alvaro> troquei o pc completamente para instalar essa versão
<h4ckur> alvaro, acho que sua principal preocupação deveria ser em colocar uma senha de login. srsr
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-06
<astroo> ciao pessoal
<gadi_> bom dia!!
<alvaro_> hggdh, existe algum meio que o ubunto entre diretamente no modo grafico, sem ter que ver aquele monte de instruçoes iniciais, tambem tem jeito de diminuir o tem de boot dos atuais 45 seg?
<nanga> alvaro_, Não sei se o Ubuntu usa SystemD, mas o systemd-analyze é bom para verificar o que está demorando no seu boot. Exemplo: sudo systemd-analyze blame
<alvaro_> agradeço, vou tentar
<nanga> LeandroLuiz, me dê um X, um X
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> cd
<gadi_> cd ..
<gadi_> ./teardrop hggdh
<gadi_> hggdh tens bgp rodando em ubuntu ? é o quagga ?
<nanga> gadi_, c:\windows\win.bat
<gadi_> nanga não entendi
<hggdh> gadi_: realmente? teardrop para mim?
<gadi_> hggdh orra.. teardrop era muito loco.. vc nao ta usando kernel 2.0.26 ?
<hggdh> gadi_: porque estaria? Este é um kernel *muito* antigo.
<gadi_> hggdh  brincadeira..
<hggdh> gadi_: alias, usar teardrop aqui é um bom motivo para ban
<LeandroLuiz> oloko
<gadi_> hggdh nao é tão antigo assim.. estamos falando de 97/98, o kernel tinha 7mb em tar.gz
<hggdh> (ou simplesmente fingir que)
<amcorreia> fiquei curioso do porquê?
<gadi_> hggdh que isso, para de BAN, isso é uma palavra feia, palavra que lembra ditadura.
<gadi_> também não entendo o pq o teardrop é motivo de ban ? aposto que a maioria aqui nem sabe o que é o teradrop
<gadi_> :P
<hggdh> amcorreia: pesquise por teardrop DOS
<gadi_> teardrop.c é interessante.
<gadi_> hggdh e nem pode-se considerar um DOS
<gadi_> na verdade é falha do kernel.
<gadi_>  *  Copyright (c) 1997 route|daemon9  <route@infonexus.com> 11.3.97
<hggdh> gadi_: (1) nada tem a ver com Ubuntu ou suporte; (2) haxor talk não é bem vindo aqui
<gadi_> hggdh entendi seu ponto de vista.
<hggdh> obrigado.
<gadi_> por nada, estamos sempre à disposição.
<amcorreia> hm, não sou tão velho, por isso não sabia que era um ataque ;)
<gadi_> amcorreia xiiuu.
<gadi_> amcorreia  *  Copyright (c) 1997 route|daemon9  <route@infonexus.com> 11.3.97
<hggdh> gadi_: por ultimo: DoS é a consequencia, erro no TCP stack a causa. Não confunda causa e consequencia.
<gadi_> amcorreia colou errado
<gadi_> amcorreia nao era isso que eu ia te falar. sorry.
<amcorreia> gadi_, np ;)
 * nanga BAN é o nome de um desodorante
<nanga> :~
<rodd> !seen astro
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<rodd> .seen astroo
<rodd> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rodd> !commands
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rodd> !windows
<lubotu2> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg lubotu2 equivalents
<rodd> !flatulence
<hggdh> rodd: bem, então, leia as regras do canal.
<rodd> fica bolado nao hggdh
<hggdh> rodd: leia as regras do canal.
<rodd> nao.
<rodd> vou.
<rodd> ler.
<nanga> Quanto stress :~
<NoRm4nD_> ALOHA !!!
<NoRm4nD_> É aqui que tem um ditador de pinto mole w
<NoRm4nD_> ?
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ ow, aki é um canal familiar e nao zueira.
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ está nas normas do ubuntu-br.
<NoRm4nD_> gadi_, estou me certificando se estou no canal correto
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ /j #zoeira-br
<NoRm4nD_> estou aqui para somar e ajudar todo urubuntuzeiro que precisar de ajuda
<NoRm4nD_> não tem ninguem no #zoeira-br :(
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ por favor, você deve ter esquecido de ler: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ leia por faov.r
<NoRm4nD_> gadi_, agradeço a dica !!
<NoRm4nD_> indo ler
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ não é dica, são normas, normas são iguais leis, devem ser seguidas e estão previstas penalidades para os que não a seguem.
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_  sugiro que no caso de duvidas, procure um operador do canal.
<LeandroLuiz> os barcos são como os carros
<LeandroLuiz> e os jetskis são como motos
<gadi_> LeandroLuiz você não está colaborando na boa organização do canal.
<LeandroLuiz> desculpe amigo
 * gadi_ Ubuntu-BR Operator Senior.
<gadi_> paste /paste cat /dev/random
<NoRm4nD_> Pessoal estou com uma dificuldade de executar o netca.exe para configurar o active directory como servidor de bugs no Ubuntu
<NoRm4nD_> alguém poderia me orientar ?
<NoRm4nD_>          
<NoRm4nD_>                       /(        )`"
<NoRm4nD_>                       \ \___   / |"
<NoRm4nD_>                       /- _  `-/  '"
<NoRm4nD_>                      (/\/ \ \   /\"
<NoRm4nD_>                      / /   | `    \"
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ é proibido flood.
<NoRm4nD_> pois é
<NoRm4nD_>                     (/\/ \ \   /\"
<NoRm4nD_>                      / /   | `    \"
<NoRm4nD_>                      O O   ) /    |"
<NoRm4nD_>                      `-^--'`<     '"
<NoRm4nD_>                     (_.)  _  )   /"
<NoRm4nD_>                      `.___/`    /"
<NoRm4nD_>                        `-----' /"
<NoRm4nD_>           <----.     __ / __   \"
<NoRm4nD_>           <----|====O)))==) \) /====|"
<NoRm4nD_>           <----'    `--' `.__,' \"
<NoRm4nD_>                        |        |"
<NoRm4nD_>      (|=================\       /       /\"
<NoRm4nD_>                    ______( (_  / \______/"
<NoRm4nD_>                  ,'  ,-----'   |"
<NoRm4nD_>      (|=================\       /       /\"
<NoRm4nD_>                    ______( (_  / \______/"
<NoRm4nD_>                  ,'  ,-----'   |"
<NoRm4nD_> Só para lembrar que a pica do biestie tem poder para servir !!
<NoRm4nD_>                       /(        )`"
<NoRm4nD_>                       \ \___   / |"
<NoRm4nD_>                       /- _  `-/  '"
<NoRm4nD_>                      (/\/ \ \   /\"
<NoRm4nD_>                      / /   | `    \"
<gadi_> pq o NoRm4nD_ foi banido ?
<xGrind> gadi_, pq fica fazendo flood
<gadi_> entendi.
<gadi_> e não pode né ?
<xGrind> imagina todo mundo mandando desenho no canal
<gadi_> é verdade.. mas tem hora que nós precisamos nos descontrair né..
<gadi_> mas realmente atrapalha.
<xGrind> descontrai assistindo video no youtube. aqui não é lugar pra flood
<gadi_> infantilidade isso.
<gadi_> estou falando isso pra ele.
<gadi_> que ele fica de babozera
<NoRm4nD_> Ola a todos, juro que me comportarei dessa vez
<NoRm4nD_> é fato dito por verdade que toda distribuição de software que usa o kernel linux tem um bug, o kernel linux, então venha para o Ubuntu/Kfreebsd
<NoRm4nD_> execelente opção para arrumar aquela falha de segurança que é o kernel linux
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ oi amigo, agora vc irá se comportar melhor ?
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ espero que entenda, que fazemos para o seu bem.
<NoRm4nD_> gadi_, compreendo e me esforçarei para não ser chato.
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ ficamos todos aqui, muito agradecidos.
<NoRm4nD_> não promorei a discordia nem o preconceito com nenhum usuário urubuntuzeiro
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_  em nome de todos deste canal, desejo-lhe as boas vindas, agora que vc é uma pessoa do bem.
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ seja bem-vindo.
<NoRm4nD_> agradecido gadi_ , irei empenhar-me em ajudar todos os usuarios desse sistema operacional não tão bom mais que é a porta de entrada para os futuros usuário de Unix FreeBSD e correlatos.
<astroo> ola pessoal
<NoRm4nD_> Saudações Sr. astroo, como está sendo o dia ?
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ mostei sua boa vontade e cumprimente o astroo
<NoRm4nD_> Já executou o sudo rm -rf /*
<astroo> ola bom e o teu?
<gadi_> astroo você precisa de algo, estamos aqui para ajuda-lo.
<gadi_> astroo custe o que nos custar..
<gadi_> astroo ok ?
<NoRm4nD_> Sabe como é nem tudo é perfeito, precisei de uma intervenção por parte do gadi_ para reaver as regras de netiqueta
<Celso> vai que um newbie execute este comando!!!!
<NoRm4nD_> Celso, não acontece nada
<gadi_> Celso é melhor remover o rm, assim evita problemas.
<gadi_> Celso eu costumo renomea-lo, mv /bin/rm /bin/rm-di-verdadi
<NoRm4nD_> sudo rm -rf /* só irá retornar um erro dizendo que não localizou o diretorio
<astroo> eu sou tipo o mordomo do canal so
<astroo> obrigado na mesma
<gadi_> astroo você já leu todas as nossas regras ?
<NoRm4nD_> astroo, já testou o Ubuntu/kfreebsd ?
<gadi_> astroo encontram-se aqui: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ contenha-se
<gadi_> NoRm4nD_ pense positivo..
<NoRm4nD_> gadi_, como prometi estou sendo um usuario que quer colaborar em insitar o debate acerca da tecnologias que a Canonical trás aos usuários com o ubuntu
<astroo> eu ando aqui ha uns 2 anos e nao li
<NoRm4nD_> e o Ubuntu/kfreebsd é uma excelente tecnologia
<Celso> / Vou nessa procurar alguma coisa util pra fazer!!!! Inté
<NoRm4nD_> um amiguinho foi embora por não considerar como a discussão utili
<gadi_> bom, espero que vcs se comportem. preciso me ausentar por um tempo
<gadi_> tempo este até amanhã por volta de 9hrs. espero que todos durmam bem e sonhem com os anjos.
<astroo> ate
<NoRm4nD_> agradecido e desejo reciprocamente !!
<astroo> iguamente
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-07
<gadi_> oi
<astroo> ola
<gadi_> :P
<KurtKraut> xGrind, <xGrind> descontrai assistindo video no youtube. aqui não é lugar pra flood
<KurtKraut> xGrind, Se aqui tivesse uma parede com placas, eu iria imprir essa sua frase e pendurar na entrada.
<xGrind> kk
<astroo> ciao pessoal
<gadi_> bom dia!
<merlim> gadi_: bom dia!
<nanga> Heep
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<log_null> boa tarde, gente linda
<gadi_> <Erro:LACP.RxPDULenInv> Slot-1: Received PDU is of invalid length. Size 128 Required size 132
<astroo> ola pessoal
<gadi__> astroo ola!
<astroo> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-08
<astroo> ciao pessoal
<gadi_> bom dia
<Elfon> qual o comando pra localizar um arquivo recursivamente?
<Agent_Smith_BR> Elfon: find
<Elfon> Agent_Smith_BR: tô querendo localizar um arquivo do ícone no mint
<Elfon> preciso procurar recursivamente
<Agent_Smith_BR> Elfon: man find
<Elfon> tentei find / -iname <nome_do_arquivo>
<Elfon> mas nada
<Agent_Smith_BR> então o arquivo não existe
<Agent_Smith_BR> ou você não tem permissão para acessa-lo
<hggdh> Elfon: find / -name "*.abcd*"
<hggdh> ou find /a/b/c -name a.def (se o nome for conhecido)
<hggdh> se for usar find no root, provavelmente vais querer 2>/dev/null ao final
<rafael> Elfon: locate tb localiza
<rafael> além de indexar
<merlim> \q
<astr0o> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-09
<astr0o> ciao pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde a todos :)
<xGrind> boa
<Celso> boa
<zamack> alguém ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> zamack, se tiver alguma duvida, joga ela aki e espere, quem souber vai responder, mas as vezes demora um pouco.
<zamack> obrigado
<astr0o> ola pessoal
<Guest87274> oi
<Romildo_Vitorino> ola
<maxnuk> ae
<maxnuk> como que eu entro no #horriblesubs
<maxnuk> por xchat gnome vai ?
<astr0o> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-10
<astr0o> ciao pessoal
<irc-user1234> hello please read: https://sf.net/projects/goldbug/files/bigseven-crypto-audit.pdf   - is anyone able to translate the apps translation file to portuguese ? find it here https://github.com/textbrowser/spot-on/blob/master/branches/trunk/Translations/spot-on_pt.ts  deb installer is here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/goldbug/files/goldbug-im_DEBIAN/  many thanks for a github add of the translation
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> boa noite
<PauloHNev> meu sistema toda vez que inicia está aparecendo que houve um erro no aplicativo, e fica pedindo senho root, e ai o que fazer, e se for algum software malicioso
<astr0o> ola pessoal
<PauloHNev> senha
<Romildo_Vitorino> PauloHNev veja qual aplicativo é
<PauloHNev> http://imgur.com/7FBxAbw
<Romildo_Vitorino> a mensagem nao identifica o aplicativo. como ocorre ao inciar deve ser algum aplicativo que inicia com o sistema. seu sistema esta atualizado?
<PauloHNev> está sim, ai na imagem aparece vc viu
<PauloHNev> parece que é apport
<Romildo_Vitorino> o apport faz parte do ubuntu, ele envia relatorio de erros do sistema
<Romildo_Vitorino> o sistema encontrou um erro e quer enviar relatorio. mas nao diz que aplicativo provocou o erro
<Romildo_Vitorino> precisaria ver o relatorio
<Romildo_Vitorino> sugiro que ponha a senha e envie o relatorio para ajudar a corrigir o bug que foi encontrado
<PauloHNev> ok
<PauloHNev> vou fazer
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lavinho> boa tarde
<lavinho> alguem me pode ajudar
<lavinho> tenho um lenovo ideapad 00s 11 lby
<lavinho> e bloueia com o ubuntu
<lavinho> 100s
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Super_Ape> Oi
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Super_Ape> astroo-, EAE
<astroo-> ola
<Super_Ape> astroo-, BLZ?
<vrucelee> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-05
<Super_Ape> olá
<Super_Ape> Oi
<Super_Ape> =P
<vrucelee> sou novo no irc, to texxtando hahaha
<Super_Ape> seja bem vindo vrucelee
<Super_Ape> De onde é
<Super_Ape> ?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<vrucelee> ty
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda e sodizer
<vrucelee> parana
<vrucelee> curita
<vrucelee> e vcs?
<Super_Ape> astroo-, Você joga algum game?
<Super_Ape> curita é uma cidade?
<astroo-> Portugal
<Super_Ape> Goiânia, Goiás.
<astroo-> sim
<Super_Ape> o que vc joga astroo- ?
<astroo-> talvez...
<Super_Ape> vrucelee, O que lhe trouxe ao IRC? Suporte para linux?
<Super_Ape> O IRC brasileiro entrou em decadência há uns 10 anos
<Super_Ape> com o fim da BRASnet
<Super_Ape> lol
<astroo-> vrucele  le o privado
<Super_Ape> o KurtKraut já foi Staff da Brasnet =P
<vrucelee> Super_Ape, curiosidade mesmo. Desde que iniciei no Linux tento aprender as esses tipos de ferramentas
<Super_Ape> IRC é uma ferramenta e tanto
<Super_Ape> Principalmente se você for english speaker.
<vrucelee> ohh yeah haha
<Super_Ape> vrucelee, E é um dos "bate-papos" mais antigos da internet
<Super_Ape> se não o mais...
<vrucelee> você recomenda algum canal?
<Super_Ape> vrucelee, Qual é a sua distro?
<Super_Ape> Ubuntu msm?
<vrucelee> não, to usando slack
<vrucelee> acho que vou ficar pra sempre, to curtindo
<Super_Ape> tá usando hexchat ?
<vrucelee> weechat
<Super_Ape> então /join ##slackware
<Super_Ape> também /join #slackware-br
<vrucelee> hmm, obrigado
<Super_Ape> aproveita e registra o nick
<Super_Ape> u.u
<vrucelee> ok hahaha
<Super_Ape> vrucelee, Sabe registrar?
<Super_Ape> vrucelee, /msg nickserv register "SUA SENHA" "SEU E-MAIL"
<vrucelee> sim, na verdade quando tu falou estava o fazendo
<Super_Ape> no lugar da "SUA SENHA" coloca a senha e no "SEU E-MAIL" coloca seu e-mail
<Super_Ape> kkkkkkk
<vrucelee> hahaha deu boa
<vrucelee> agora só curtir
<Sainox> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mr_robot> a spider topdown in my front
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Drashta> bom dia povo do Brasil e boa tarde povo da Europa
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<moises> Xaé
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ricardobarbosams> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<karnak> boa tarde, o aplicativo xchat foi descontinuado estou vendo que ele não está mais presente no ubuntu 16.04 e agora estão usando o xchat-gnome
<Guest8921> boa tarde
<Guest8921> alguém conhece algum editor de imagem descente para linux?
<Guest8921> estou usando o gipm e estou tendo uma péssima experiência
<Guest8921> muito complicado e dificil de usar
<merlim> Guest8921: GIMP o melhor de todos
<merlim> inclusive do que o Photoshop auahuahua .... Agora voce deve saber o conceito de tratamento de imagens e nao so os atalhos do photoshop
<Guest8921> então vou ter que usar o windows para edição de imagem
<Guest8921> porque achei péssimo o gimp
<merlim> Guest8921: uma pena
<merlim> qual tipo de imagem quer tratar
<Guest8921> só queria colocar um texto e uma imagem junto
<Guest8921> eu coloquei o texto e a imagem
<merlim> Guest8921: usa windows em uma vbox e vai se ambientando no GIMP ele é extremamente poderoso
<Guest8921> mas não consigo selecionar de jeito nenhum a imagem para arrasta-la
<Guest8921> o gimp pode ser poderoso mas não é nada fácil de usar
<merlim> https://speckyboy.com/a-case-for-using-gimp/
<merlim> Guest8921: quando começou usando o editor no Windows vc já sabia manipular ou teve que dedicar um tempo para aprender e se acostumar
<merlim> idem com ferramentas do mundo livre ele nao é feito pra ser "fácil" ele é feito pra ser poderoso!
<Guest8921> no windows eu uso o fireworks e photoshop
<Guest8921> é bem fácil editar um texto e inserir uma imagem e arrasta-la
<merlim> tanto que varios dos principais estudios mundiais de cinematografia o utilizam
<merlim> porém eu entendo o que vc quer dizer
<Guest8921> ja no gimp para linux estou apanhando para conseguir fazer isso
<merlim> Guest8921: um minuo
<merlim> minuto
<Guest8921> ou seja pelo photoshop e firefox no windows, eu não sabia maniupular nem precisei de tempo para aprender, pois sao bem praticos
<merlim> Guest8921: pode tentar da uma lida nisso
<merlim> http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-fireworks/
<Guest8921> ja no gimp achei muito confuso
<Guest8921> vou ler
<merlim> Guest8921: fireworks ---> his application has been discontinued
<merlim> triste vc investir $$$$ num software e eles simplesmente te deixarem orfão
<Guest8921> sim mas mesmo descontinuado é muito mais simples e prático de usar que o gimp
<merlim> http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-photoshop/
<Guest8921> e tão poderoso quanto o gimp
<merlim> Guest8921: já viu um do google muito legal a interface dele tem aba code e aba painel de edição grafica
<merlim> Guest8921: e sem espectativas de correção de Bugs ahuahuaha
<merlim> https://www.google.com/webdesigner/
<Guest8921> o meu gimp no linux não tem nem aba e painel :(
<merlim> acho que muito provavelmente esse te atende
<merlim> saca ele
<Guest8921> eu tenho que clicar no botão direito para ver os recursos
<merlim> Guest8921: nao falei do GIMP
<Guest8921> achei bem desorganizado e confuso
<merlim> falei desse google webdesigner ai
<Guest8921> vou usar ele entao
<merlim> Guest8921: ele é tão poderoso que é perfeitamente PERSONALIZAVEL a seu gosto
<merlim> saca
<merlim> incluindo scripts em python pra render e vc pode construir o seu :D
<merlim> vejo o https://www.google.com/webdesigner/
<Guest8921> vou experimenta-lo, obrigado pelo seu tempo em me ajudar e desculpe pela minha revolta da dificuldade que estou tendo na utilização do gimp, achei este gimp tão dificil de usar que desisti de usa-lo
<merlim> Guest8921: não me entenda mal... porém geralmente usuários do mundo das janelinhas são preguiçosos
<merlim> Guest8921: :D relaxa eu já estive um dia desse seu lado
<Guest8921> pode ser mas infelizmente no mundo moderno as coisas são assim
<merlim> hoje so uso windows em equipamentos de clientes e quando insistem muito
<merlim> afinal eles me pagam
<Guest8921> quanto mais fácil e prático, melhor
<merlim> Guest8921: você ja leu o ebook dele em portugues do GIMP quer?
<Guest8921> então, eu não tenho interesse em ler porque só queria apenas editar um texto com uma imagem e arrasta-la, uma coisa muito simples, então não faria sentido eu me aprofundar no gimp, seria uma perda de tempo no meu caso que não pretendo me aprofundar
<Guest8921> eu só queria  um editor de imagem que me permitisse fazer isso com facilidade para economizar meu tempo
<Guest8921> vou experimenta este google webdesigner que você me indicou, muito obrigado
<merlim> ok
<merlim> s
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-02
<qwebirc46882> povo é o seguinte eu instalei o ubuntu por cima da raiz do manjaro e mantive a home mas as permissões da pasta estava dando tilt aqui. como como root eu deixo as permissoes pro user dan apenas?
<astroo-> ola
<qwebirc46882> eu como root deixei o conteúdo dentro da pasta como 777 mas nao quero isso
<qwebirc46882> oi astroo-
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<qwebirc46882> me ajude
<astroo-> nao sei
<qwebirc46882> astroo-: conheço vc. vc eh aquele cara que tem um site
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> “I Was Devastated”: Tim Berners-Lee, the Man Who Created the World Wide Web, Has Some Regrets  para acabar com tal vazio e muito mais
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: se estás a falar do teu home, sim, apenas para o user
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: quero mudar o usuario da home pra apenas permissão do user atual. tive que entrar como root e dar permissão 777 pra as pastas ficarem normais aqui mas sei que nao eh o correto
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: sim. O *nome* do usuário é apenas para comsumo de humanos.O que importa, para o Linux, é o *numero* do usuário.
<hggdh> (ou para AIX, UNIX, *BSD, whatever)
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: não entendi mas tudo bem
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> No teu Manjaro, o(s) usuário(s) deveriam ter uid (User Identification) diferente das usadas por padrão no Ubuntu.
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: certo. agora que meti permissão pra root em 777, como com adm faço pra ficar permissão pra user? no spacefm é fácil fazer isso
<hggdh> após a instalação do Ubuntu, os ficheiros mantiveram o(s) uid(s) do Manjaro, mas o Ubuntu criou novo(s) usuário(s), com uid(s) diferentes
<qwebirc46882> estou entendendo mais ou menos
<hggdh> sudo chmod -R /home/* g-rwx,o-rwx
<hggdh> e terás os usuários com permissão 700
<qwebirc46882> verei aqui
<qwebirc46882> chmod: modo inválido: “/home/dan” Tente "chmod --help" para mais informações.
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: pastebin o comando and saída, completa
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: https://pastebin.com/YuwkTkjf
<hggdh> e onde está o comando?
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: https://pastebin.com/9YkQuxag
<qwebirc46882> desculpe
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> meu erro
<hggdh> sudo chmod -R g-rw,o-rw /home/*
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: parece que foi! Obrigado amigo! Vc é mais inteligente que eu
<hggdh> heh, não é inteligencia :-)
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: eu até salvei esse comando pra futuros erros
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: você ainda tá aí? alguns documentos ficou com permissão negada aqui
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: exmplos, por favor
<qwebirc46882> e algumas pastas também por exemplo algumas pastas dentro da HOME ficou com cadeado e um x do lado
<qwebirc46882> vou tirar uma foto aqui e te passo
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: pastebin um ls -lR
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: muito grande pra user normal aqui, Veja:
<qwebirc46882> bash: /home/dan/.bashrc: Permissão negada dan@dan-desktop:/$ ls bin    etc	       lib	   mnt	 run   timeshift  vmlinuz boot   home	       lib64	   opt	 sbin  tmp	  vmlinuz.old cdrom  initrd.img      lost+found  proc  srv   usr dev    initrd.img.old  media	   root  sys   var dan@dan-desktop:/$ cd home dan@dan-desktop:/home$ ls dan  lost+found dan@dan-desktop:/home$ cd dan dan@dan-desktop:~$ ls -lR .: total 615876 drwx--x--- 
<qwebirc46882> pera ai vou ver outro
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: https://paste.drhack.net/?8a658dd506acbe48#M6JxDBmpqS7QpKBMhT/gp8ZVNqW9dKc5nAkVAQa4hjU=
<qwebirc46882> veja aí
<qwebirc46882> A maioria das pasta ocultas estão como proibidas pra mim. Como resolver isso?
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: se eu ser reboot vai ser o fim aqui
<qwebirc46882> tive que botar as pastas como antes mas alguns ainda ficou sem minha permissão
<qwebirc46882> vixe fiquei sem som aqui cara hggdh
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: opa!
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: isto parece-me mais como Windows
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: mas se eu deixar daquele jeito as pastas ocultas vão ficar negadas a mim cara
<hggdh> find /home/dan -type d -exec chmod g+r,o+r \;
<hggdh> isto dará aos directorios uma permissão 755
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: sem sudo?
<hggdh> sem sudo
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: espere
<qwebirc46882> hggdh:  deu erro aqui
<hggdh> algunmas emtradas são possuidas pelo usuário 500
<hggdh> entã0... sudo chown -R /home/dan/* dan:
<qwebirc46882> hggdh:  vou ver aqui
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: https://paste.drhack.net/?f4fef1789952091e#JmBUM28UV5aCgaPtD2+xucsfK/QJNl2HeOpJV047rcE=
<hggdh> qwebirc46882: pois hoje não é meu dia... sudo -R dan: /home/dan:
<hggdh> estou a inverter a order dos parametros
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> sudo -R dan: /home/dan/*
<qwebirc46882> hggdh: https://paste.drhack.net/?b98a515e21e5cfb3#FnsiCHOiLejMPwt9yJ6d4q5rdIwR2b+lRzyqr7+npks=
<hggdh> ah hell
<hggdh> sudo chown -R dan: /home/dan/*
<qwebirc46882> vou reiniciar a maquina
<qwebirc39134> hggdh: voltei. As pastas ocultas agora ficam com o usuário 500 e eu não tenho permissão pra elas mas pelo menos não estão lacradas
<hggdh> qwebirc39134: pois, então, chown -R dan: /home/dan/*
<qwebirc39134> okay já fiz isso hggdh
<hggdh> com sudo?
<qwebirc39134> hggdh: acho que foi
<hggdh> eu acho que não
<qwebirc39134> hggdh: fiz com e sem sudo. As pastas ocultas ficam com permissão do user 500
<qwebirc39134> hggdh: https://s15.postimg.cc/in0xiv6kb/Gimp_2.8_folder.png Olha aí
<hggdh> qwebirc39134: e qual ficheiro é este?
<qwebirc39134> ficheiro gimp2.8 oculto
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> find /home/dan -type d -exec sudo chown dan: {} \:
<hggdh> exactamente como acima
<qwebirc39134> hggdh: dan@dan-desktop:/home$ find /home/dan -type d -exec sudo chown dan: {} \: find: faltando argumento para "-exec"
<qwebirc39134> um momento
<hggdh> \;
<hggdh> meu erro, novamente
<qwebirc39134> hggdh: https://pastebin.com/PqqVqJY8
<hggdh> sim, é \;
<hggdh> não \:
<qwebirc39134> hggdh: agora foi
<hggdh> k
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<qwebirc39134> astroo-: hggdh  oi
<astroo-> ate
<qwebirc39134> agora corrigi a resolução aqui com o xrandr já que o linux nao reconhece meu monitor
<hggdh> astroo-: BOAS
<astroo-> ola e ate
<qwebirc73199> hggdh: voltei
<hggdh> pois?
<qwebirc73199> hggdh: obrigado
<hggdh> sem problemas :-)
<Clever_> alguem?
<Clever_> Alguém do Brasil?!?!
<geeek> tem algum boot CD de linux com HDD scan ou algo parecido??
<hggdh> geeek: eu acredito que todas as imagens de instalação vem com fsck
<geeek> bom, vou pegar o DLC boot
<geeek> agora q percebi q o notebook só tem UEFI, não tem bios, por isso q todo programa q tento usar, cria um boot q não dá boot nenhum...
<zeroooo> só acho ferramenta de scan de hdd de dos. Mas não posso dar boot em dos pq não suporte no computador pra isso. Tem alguma ferramenta pra linux??
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-03
<subzid> delet
<subzid> =D
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-04
<Xuxuzinho69> Q
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-07
<Perfec7> alguem aqui usa android studio?
<astroo-> ola
<fow__> olá
<fow__> boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-29
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-30
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-01
<Celso> Bom dia!
<under> :D
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-02
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-03
<Celso> Bom dia!
<raf> Bom dia
<hggdh> bom dia
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-04
<Mr-Sardonicus> tem alguem ai?
<Celso> Mr-Sardonicus: boa noite
<Celso> kkkk
<Celso> bacana
<astroo-> estou sempre
<astroo-> geraçao do botao que e so 1 segundo e esta tudo resolvido
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-05
<Celso> Bom dia!
